# Land of the Relentless (Game Thread)



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2010)

The morning was strangely hot even for a place like Starryvale. It was mid spring but it felt like it was already the middle of the summer. 

 The town had been founded over two hundred years ago, at the edge of the Kingdom of Norinias, just steps away from the hot plains of Adrak. The little town didn't have much importance until the Relentless Age knocked the door. Starryvale became a synonym of able people who fought monsters. All thanks to old Lium and his mercenary hunters. They sweept and cleaned the roads from dangerous creatures and Norinias survived the first few years of the Relentless Age almost intact.

 Even for a half-elf, Lium had a quite long productive life, creating one of the biggest organization from scratch. Now, he had been dead for over 2 decades but his offspring were managing to keep the Hunters running as smoothly as a plagged monster land could let you do it.

The town of Starryvale had been since then the headquarters for the Hunters. The Bow's Hall, a big 2 story building made of rock, dominated the view of the small town. There you would find the barracks, a dinning area and an enourmous training patio. 

About 15 people had gathered up at the edge of the patio, on the shadow of the building that same morning. They were the new recruits. 

The recruitment had been quite easy for most of them. To enter the Lium Hunters you needed to excel on some area (Strenght, Dextery, magic, etc). The Hunters would not accept the 'common' people as they needed reliable members. The Hunters needed you to prove you had the right stuff and many of the others who tried were sent to the Guards office instead. 

For most, to join the Hunters was a childish dream... they would never leave the safety of their home town. But for some, this offered a unique opportunity... the Hunter got to see "the world". Others just wanted to make Norinias a safer place. And there was, of course, the ones who wished for the respect and fame that came with the job. 

Whatever the reasons, the recruits were now ready to be given their first assignment. They had been taken to the patio and were waiting to meet face to face with the current Head of the Hunters: Lium's own daugher, Lumina Thaniel. The training patio was empty except for them so they could only walk around, talk to each other or just wait until she came along... 



((Enter the players))


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Seldlon sat in the corner of the patio his head cupped in the palm of his hand, bored out of his mind. Above him a hummingbird flew, surveying the patio _Finally _he thought. He then uttered a series rustling noises and tweets. It was sylvan, the language of the woodland critters. It always sounded different depending on what he was talking to. Spotting him, it flew down and landed on his outstretched index finger. "What news do you bring?" he tweeted. Listening to its tidings, he uttered a soft chuckle and replied "Thank you bird. Tell her I shall see her soon, and that she should lead you to that patch of pollen filled flowers". It fluttered off, satisfied.

By the birds account, Saphira was just outside the city gate, waiting for him. She wished him good luck on his entrance into Lium's hunters, though still thought him foolish to join. They'd only parted a few hours ago, but he already missed her.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 27, 2010)

*Rezan A'nin*

Rezan sat cross-legged in the corner of the patio, eyes open but hardly moving. He was in deep meditation, his thoughts wondering around in the halls of the gods... "Well, aren't you the most stereotype monk I've ever seen" The thought quickly ripped him from his concentration, leaving him complemtating this new and annoying him to no end. It was true. "Well damnit" The mumble escaped from his mouth, destroying anything that was left of the serenity.

Rezan stood up. If he couldn't even maintain his concentration, he might as well go have a chat with the other recruits.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2010)

*Anya…*

The branches of the bush shifted causing the leaves to rustle as Anya peered out from the shadows.  With huge wide eyes she took in the sights of the other people grouped there to enter the Hunters.  She wasn’t worried only curious of the competition.  Then she caught the words being mumbled in a language familiar to her kind.  

Large silver eyes shifted until Anya saw the hummingbird speaking to the man.  “Ah!”  her eyes grow even wider.  She isn’t concerned over the elf or the words.  It’s the small, shiny green feather floating to the ground just below where the hummingbird use to be.  “I have to…”  she darted out from under the bush snatch the feather up before looking at the elf.  “Mine.  You can’t have it!  It’s mine!”  She glared at him holding the feather close.  “Mine.  Mine.  MINE!”  

Anya stepped backward as she looked up at him, cradling the feather in her hand.  “I’ll make you a deal elf.  You don’t take my feather and I won’t tell anyone what I heard!”  she spun around and moved to dart away but she only slammed face first into another person.  She stood still for a moment her body pressed against his and her head not reaching much over his waist before she looked up at him.  It was the elf like creature that had been sitting crossed leg across from the bush.  “You can’t have it either!”  Anya cried, stuffing the feather into her pocket.  

Again she spun away and looked around at all the people waiting.  “I won’t let you guys beat me out of it!”  she yelled running into the middle of the patio and pulled her hooked hammer free.  “It’s time to get started!  Why are you just milling around?” immense eyes looked around while she began to bounce on the balls of her feet.  The movement caused her pink hair to bounce and she began to chant.  “I’m ready.  I’m ready.  I’m ready-eady-eady-eady.  I’m ready.  I’m ready.  I’m ready-eady-eady-eady!”


----------



## Damaris (Jun 27, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Valencia counted herself quite blessed that she'd happened to be stopping in Norinth for supplies when the word came that she'd been accepted to the Hunters. She had applied with no real feeling on getting in or not; even if she hadn't been chosen, she would still continue wandering the woods and putting down any dangers she saw, just as usual. But working with a group would be much safer. 

Still, the journey between the two towns had been long, hampered by the elf's lack of knowledge about the area surrounding Starryvale. Somehow she'd never got around to exploring out here, and it was a dusty, tired Valencia who arrived at The Bow's Hall. She'd insisted on tying up her mule herself before going to the patio, and she entered to a strange scene.

A pink-haired gnome stood in the middle of the room, chanting that she was ready incessantly; another elf was in a corner of the room, and a monk stood in the other. Valencia weighed her options briefly before standing next to the monk. The gnome looked a bit too excited, and the elf was...unknown. Valencia had been raised by humans, not fellow elves, and she'd cross the bridge of what he would think of her when she came to it.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Seldlon cocked the gnome an inquisitive look, but let her keep the feather. He had no use for it, and if it made her happy, well then hurrah, right? Instead, he just sunk into his mind, replaying his memory of earlier today. Funny, how he should prefer old memories to new friends.

_"Why must you join these idiots?" Saphira asked once more. "They will just stick you in a pack with the wall-jail-safe-den's rich Alphas' sons, soft two-leg-round-ears that have never left their dens, or tricky two-leg-pointy-ears who've never faced an enemy honestly, preferring blood-stop-evil-poison and short-claw-hand-swords". This was how Saphira talked, giving wolven names to our nouns. "They know not of the wolf-pack-code, they've never had the satisfaction of self-caught-fresh-prey, or hunt-rush-blood-thrill. They will just slow us down".

Seldlon sighed. "I don't know. You're probably right, but I want to try it". Saphira just shook her head, confused at his behavior_.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2010)

"It's hot, but it's about to get hotter!" A voice bellowed as it approached the patio. "Evil to the north, evil to the south, Evil to the East and West - I Dangil shall vanquish all with swings of my mighty swooorrrrd!"

Dangil stood infront of the group, hearing the applause that was clearly in his head, his bright red cape flowing behind him. His long white hair flew and green eyes were closed as he inhaled deeply, soaking up the atmosphere. 

"Thank you, thank you. We shall vanquish and vanquish well my friends!" He pulled out his sword "By the Power of Grayskull I have the powerrrr!" he pointed it to the sky, imagining a bolt of lightning hitting it and feeding him mystical energy.

Dangil's self belief (and imagination) was unrivalled and most would say irritating, though he had a great knack of filtering out criticisms of any sort. He opened his eyes and looked to the group. 

"Yes! We are now brethren. Come, let us embrace!" he said with his arms wide open.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2010)

About 10 people stared at Dangil with a shocked look. Two human males covered their mouths trying not to burst laughing. The rest tried to look the other way, rather uncomfortable.

"I give him a week" the human with long black hair and an axe strapped in his back murmured to his blonde short haired friend. Both looked 16 at most. "At least he doesn't scream around drawing attention like the gnome there" he motioned with his head where Anya an Seldlon were.


Before his friend could answer, the great door of the Bow's Hall opened and two person emerged from the cooling shadows inside. One was an older woman, which enough fame to be easily recognized in all Norinias. Lumina Thaniel.


The years hadn't exactly set well on her. Her blondish white hair was as short as a man's, and wrinkles adorned her face. Her ears were slightly pointed, revealing she was a half-elf, maybe 80 or 90 years old (humans usually never got her age right). Lumina was dressed with nice commoner clothes but a huge composite bow was hanging from her back. Many would think anyone this old would have retired... but not the Thaniel. After all, Lium (her father) had been 125 and still killing monsters when he died.

Behind her, a young human man in his thirties hurried to catch up with her. He had brown auburn hair held back in a ponytail. He seemed physically weak, but with a sharp mind.

Many of the recruits got on their feet and kept quiet.

"Are they all?" Lumina asked to the man behind her. He nodded silently. "Well, damn me." she sighed a little annoyed.

"Alright. Most of you already know this... My name is Lumina Thaniel. I'm the Head of Lium's Hunters. We don't have much more time to waste, I'm needed somewhere else so I'll keep it short."


"Every citizen of Norinias is trained in the basics of defense and combat... but that's nothing compared on what you will acomplish with us. Your current abilities were exactly what we need. Those too weak to join us usually end up in the city guard. That's not a bad job, let me tell you. Is calm and nice... until the raiding parties and monsters come around to beat the living crap out of them. OUR JOB is to stop that from happening.

There are several squads like yours around Norinias, actively looking for monsters who have come to far into the civilized lands and to stop humanoids and elementals from doing -much- damage if they dare to set foot in our towns. 

When you are given a mission, you look it through as best as you can. No one else is doing this instead of you. If you don't, lots of people are going to *die*. There's no _'let other squad handle it_'. We haven't survived this far thanks to someone's lazyness. 

One last thing. You better start knowing the people around you because you will live or die because of them. That will be all for the moment. You will be under Ordabet's supervision. He will put you on a squad and give you all the information about your assignments. Listen to him closely and get ready. Good luck."

She gave a small nod to them and turned around back to the hall. Lumina shot a small glance at Valencia and Seldlon... they seemed to be the only full elves of the recruits. The man, Ordabet, was left behind. He took out a small notebook from his robes. 


"Morning fellow hunters" Ordabet greeted them properly. "I'll tell you in which squad you will be placed and answer your questions at my best capacity afterward" He opened the notebook and started saying the names and the group they would be placed in...

"Valencia Mell - Eagle Squad
Thamimon - Bear Squad
Wayrocket - Bear Squad
Lena - Moon Squad
Rezan A'Nin - Eagle Squad
Drusisial - Moon Squad
Anya Toll - Eagle Squad
Duvamil - Bear Squad
Heian - Bear Squad
Seldlon Eragon - Eagle Squad
Havard - Bear Squad
Tim - Moon Squad
Ori - Moon Squad
Jennifer - Moon Squad
Dangil - Eagle Squad"

The two human boys high-fived and cheered when they realized were in the same team. Their names were Heian and Havard.


"If you didn't hear your name, please come to me orderly. Ehem... You will be paid after each assignment. This goes from protecting caravans to killing all kinds of dangerous creatures. Right now we are having some trouble with the orc tribes to the north of here. That's why Lumina had to leave so soon. She will lead the more experienced squads. Any questions?" he closed his notebook and looked around.

(( You all are on Eagle Squad))


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Seldlon was snapped out of his reprieve by the arrival of Lumina Thaniel and her assistant or what-have-you Ordabet. After they both finished, he stood up and called out "Eagle squad! Assemble!" One of their number would have to do it so he might as well.

While he waited for his team to gather, Seldlon walked up to Ordabet and asked "Yeah, I have a question. How do we get our assignments?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2010)

Ordabet smiled at Seldlon. "Ah...yes, you are..." he looked at his notebook "Seldlon... You see, we have 3 offices. The Headquarters here, the one at the Capital and one in Highroad.   Here you will be getting your assignments from me while Lumina is gone.  You will stay in this area for the moment... Once you have some more practice we will start sending you to the most dangerous areas. I see which are your strengths and weakens and give out jobs according to your abilities. For example, Bear Squad there are more than good on melee... ehem"  he got closer to Seldlon to whisper "Brute force".

"Moon Squad on the other hand, is better suited with magic" he looked again to his notebook "Eagle squad, you have a little of all. You have force, agility and magic. " he nodded quite satisfied from his work.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2010)

*Anya…*

“WOOHOO!!!  Awesome!  I’m an eagle!”  Anya jumped up throwing her arm into the air then ran around a bit with her arms out to her side as if she was flying around the patio.  Then she heard the call to attention.  “Eagle Squad Rogue present!”  She ran up and snapped a salute before scowling.  “It’s one of you who wanted to take the feather from my collection.”  

A tick developed in Anya’s eye as she realized both of them where in her squad.  “They better stay away from my stuff.”  She grumbled putting her weapon away.  “Well, at least they are elves.  We only have to deal with one lumbering giant.”  Anya rolled her eyes in Dangil’s direction then laughed.  “The embrace!”  She rushed over and wrapped her arms around his leg.  “Don’t get any funny ideas you big oaf!”  

Turning away Anya wandered up and listened as Ordabet and Seldlon talked.  “So we stay here.  What are we going to do?  We can just stand around.  That’s pointless!  We must act!!  Give us a job!  Are we going to kill Orcs?  Find bury treasure?  Find the kidnapped princess?”  Anya’s big eyes shined brightly as the ideas came to her.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Valencia would be lying if she didn't say that she wasn't at least a _little_ amused by the arrival of the final human, Dangil. His larger-than-life personality was certainly fascinating, and she studied him openly before her attention was drawn away by the appearance of Lumina, who she realized now was probably her leader. Lumina was a half-elf, she knew, but the pre-gained knowledge didn't stop Valencia from being unsettled. It was _wrong_ that one with elven blood should be brought so low by age. Valencia was nearly twice her age, if she had her history correct, but anyone would think the dark-haired woman was by far the younger of the two. But her brief uneasiness disappeared as she listened to the speech.

Most of what was said she had heard before. It was common adventuring fare, and Valencia had been moving on her own through the woods for almost a century now. The talk drew to an end and Lumina cast one last glance around the room--her gaze lingered on Valencia and the elf had to fight not to draw her own look away from the half-elf's eyes. But the moment passed and soon enough the human assistant was reeling off a list of names, Valencia's the very first she called. Eagle Squad? Her left hand rose to clasp her shoulder for a moment, and she smiled briefly. Perhaps the bird was only the cousin of her patron, Ketephys, chosen animal the hawk, but it was close enough to make her feel a warm surge of happiness.

Making her way over to the other elf--Seldlon, she thought his name was--whom had called for the Eagle Squad to join together, Valencia watched as the bright-haired gnome from earlier burst into action once again, bouncing from Dangil to the human man and Seldlon in a matter of seconds. An interesting girl. For the first time, Valencia wished she had picked up Gnomic instead of Orc; but Orc had been the most useful language at the time, and there was no point in regretting the past. She approached the human, Dangil, and pushed back her hood for the first time since she'd entered the patio, revealing her face and her wild mass of back hair, most of which was pulled back in a rough ponytail, save for a braided strand which framed the right side of her face.

*"I'm Valencia,"* she said, extending her hand. *"The fourth member of Eagle Squad."* There was no point in not maintaining a cordial relationship with him. It would be best for teamwork in the future.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

"Ah... so lively"  Ordabet scratched the back of his head looking at Anya "No, I mean to stay in the general area of the town and its surroundings"

"From the things you will start doing are... uhm... find thieves and scouting the edge of town... that sort of thing" 

A human woman, the one called Jennifer on Moon Squad took a step forward. "I thought we were going to do more than that" she was quite beautiful. She had long auburn wavy hair to her waist. Her arms were covered on runes. She seemed to be a magic user. In the back Heian and Havard looked at Jennifer's behind, giving an approving nod. They also raised their eyebrows when Valencia pulled her hood back. 

"Easy there, you wouldn't want to get killed in your first day, right? Being in the Hunters doesn't give a invincibility cloak, even if the tales of glory say that. Don't worry too much about it. We hope great things from you all"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

Seldlon smiled at the Gnome girl, saying "You can keep the-" but she was already off, hugging the human named Dagnil's leg. "Well it looks like we have some character on the team, anyway".

Then a second elf walked up and introduced herself to Dagnil as well. Seldlon wondered why he was getting all the attention._He must be a particularly charismatic individual, is all _Seldlon shrugged.

"Sooooooo" he asked, turning back to Ordabet, "When DO we get our first mission?"


----------



## Chaos (Jun 28, 2010)

Rezan smiled. He had surely been dumped in the most interesting of groups, the group that had both the gnome that would talk until all of their ears would fall off and the human who had nearly proclaimed himself the one and only god of this world. Ah, it was always good to have some variation. He made his way to the rest of Eagle Squad, who were already engaged in heavy conversation. They looked like people who had known each other for years. Especially the gnome was immediately familiar, if with familiar you meant that she had no problems in running up to the human and almost throttling his leg.

"Rezan A'nin, I'm the last member of our little squad here" He looked around. The elf who had been standing next to him earlier, when he was lost in thought, was also part of the squad. He brought his attention to Ordabet. "I'm honored to be working for the Hunters" That it was a blatant lie didn't really matter, it was always good to get friendly with superiors. "So then yeah, what is our first assignment?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2010)

"The Eagle will fly high and descend on our enemies with the sharp talons of Justice!" Dangil said and leaned over to embrace the gnome. "Well played friend, I deem you worthy of being Knighted, for one day I shall become King of the World through my acts of heroism!"

He put his sword to the ar again and put his hand on Anya's head. "Ickbar ma fushu kiki!"

"There, I have knighted you in the ancient tongue of the heroes which I have just made up."

"Now!" he spun dramatically, his cape flying and grabbed Valencia's hand with vigor and shook it, then pulled her close and also embraced her. "Excellent, Valencia. I can knight you if you so wish" he said in elven, "and when I have my kingdom you shall the revered as the elven beauty by the side of Dangil the Great!"

He also closed the gap between himself and Seldon and gave him a bear hug as well, "Welcome my friend. We are indeed blessed to have such fine members on the team of epic glory!"

He pointed to Orabet "We have magic, force, agility and FRIENDSHIP! This is our cloak of invinsibility!" Dangil said with a look on his face that showed that he was extremely proud of himself for coing up with that. Once again he stood with his hands on his hips, chest boldly sticking out and head held up high. 

"WE SHALL BE VICTORIOUS!!" he shouted at the top of his voice.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

She had known from the human's entrance that he would be a loud person, but Valencia still hadn't been prepared for their simple (if er, very animated) handshake to go into a full-fledged embrace. She tensed as the man pulled her close against him, whispering into her ear. It took her a moment to realize the language he was bastardizing was elven, and by that time he'd pulled away, pointing at Orabet.

"I-I don't want to be a knight," Valencia managed to stutter out, reverting to elven in her shock, but she doubted the man heard her. He was certainly loud. Her parents had been quiet and dignified at all times, raising her to be the essence of elven dignity. And after their death she had retreated to the woods, interacting with people rarely, content in her silence. How was she supposed to deal with as rambunctious a group as this? Another challenge, it seemed.

But now the topic of conversation was finally swinging in a reasonable direction; the first assignment. Valencia folded her arms under her cloak and waited for the human guide to answer. The sooner they got started, the sooner she could become accustomed to all of this..._noise._


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

Seldlon stifled a laugh at Dangil. He had middling feeling about this member of the team. Thinking back to Saphira's opinion of the city dwellers, he couldn't help but think she was right.

It was when he spoke elven that he got annoyed. _Who would teach him elven? _But Seldlon felt his anger lessen as an idea formed.

"Ah, I feel honored that one so magnificent as yourself knows our people's language" he praised. "It would be an honor to trade greetings in mine tongue. As I'm sure you know, anyone that cannot recite the ceremonial salutations will be killed on sight". This was not true, but he doubted Dangil would know that. "But of course this won't be a problem". He then touched his fingers to his lips, bowed. and twisted his hand over his abdomen, saying "Atra esterní ono thelduin", or "May the stars watch over you". He probably didn't understand the words, as they, like the ceremony, were ancient.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2010)

"I know nothing of elven customs!" Dangil said proudly "I know the language and that is all but I thank you for the greeting, if you feel the need to slay me for my ignorance then you would now be the last one in a very long line! Be warned, everyone! I will offend you with my exceptionally loud mouth and limited knowledge of most things for I am fairly stupid!" Dangil beamed out confidence as he said that

Dangil walked towards Seldlon to give him a hug "Now I shall show you how I greet people!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

"Let me see... Bear Squad you are up to go to the East side of the town, there has been sightings of unusually big scorpions." Ordabet spoke slowing and clear so everyone could hear.

"We are killing bugs? SPLAT! that's how they are going to sound, heh!" Heian boasted and his friend Havard gave him the thumbs up.

"Moon Squad" Ordabet continued "...to the north of town a farmer has seen strange trails in the ground, as something big has been dragging itself all over the place. We still don't know what kind of creature it is. Proceed with caution." 

"Will do, sir" Jennifer said nodding and going back to her group.

"Eagle squad... we have a special request from the town's guard. Three men escaped from their jail cell last night. They were arrested after they killed and robbed an old man three days ago.  They might had some help to get out. You'll need to track them right from the west edge of town. We need them alive... if possible. These are a nasty bunch, so be alert."

"One last thing guys" added Ordabet at the end. "Remember, even after all this years we still don't know many of the creatures who are out there. If you find anything strange, remember their details so we can share the information to other squads. That way we can be prepared for future encounters. You'll find a book at the hall with the ones we have seen so far.  Also, if you need it, each squad has a cart and a mule available at the stables of the Bow's Hall... BUT is only for use in this area. You can't take it to other towns, ok? Now, you can get your gear and leave as soon as possible" Ordabet finally closed his book and placed it back inside a special pocket of his tunic. He seemed to LOVE that book.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Finally, Eagle Squad was going to accomplish something together. Their first job was to hunt down murderers, and bring them back alive for justice. Valencia considered it a simple enough job, even though she'd be slightly on edge in a city instead of the woods. Hopefully it would help her stay alert, being in an unfamiliar surrounding. There was no point in being killed on the very first outing. She couldn't help anyone that way.

As Ordabet gave them their last piece of advice and then put his book away, obviously dismissing them,  Valencia cleared her throat, trying to catch the group's attention. She wasn't used to addressing people, other than bartering with shopkeepers and the rare chat with a farmer or explorer she met on her way, and the idea of trying to catch everyone's notice at once was intimidating, especially considering the eccentric characters that surrounded her. But when she spoke, her voice rang out loud and clear. There, that wasn't so hard.

"If any of you feel like we need a cart, we can certainly get one, but there's no point in burdening the Hunters and taking a mule. I, er, already own one. He's outside, and if you have any equipment that you want him to carry, he'll be more than suitable. That's all. I hope we can work as a team and succeed at this as quickly as possible. I, uh, I'll go the stable now." Her piece said, Valencia stepped backwards, pulling her cloak tighter around her. Just because she _could_ speak in public didn't mean she quite _liked_ it yet. Smiling shyly at Ordabet in thanks, she stepped around him and made her way back to where she'd tied up her mule before entering the Hall. Valencia was relatively certain she had all her supplies with her, but it didn't hurt to double-check, and if someone from her squad needed her, it was easy enough to find her.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Alright we got a mission!”  Anya yelled pumping her hand into the air.  “A cart and mule?”  She looked surprised at the fact then the elf woman spoke.  “You have a mule?  I would like to get a pony or riding dog.  I move slower than most of you.  But, I’m sure I can keep up!  Don’t worry about me!  If anything I can make the lumbering giant over there carry me.”  She laughed loudly as she hooked her thumb toward Dangil.

“So alright!  What are we standing around her gossiping for?  We should get moving!  Each moment we waste the farther away those bastards get!  Come on lets go!  Oh wait…”  Anya pauses for a moment lapsing into Elven.  “Are we speaking Elven now?  As like a code thing?”  Again her voice shifts back into common.  “Or are we going to speak common?  I mean we should figure it out.  Well we can figure it out on the way!  Let’s go!”  She pulls her hooked hammer out, points it forward and rushes off toward the exit.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2010)

Dangil paused as he was about to hug Seldlon. Ordabet spoke but more importantly Valencia did too.

"Aha! wonderful news! Our first mission and the budding flower of friendship! Valencia you truly are amazing!" he said giving a thumbs up to her offer

"Quickly we must smite this evil! I'm sorry friend, our embrace must wait, we have much more pressing matters at hand." he grabbed his cape, put it over his face and then flung it back behind him before running off towards the stables, as he did so he saw Anya running beside him

"Hah! As expected from One of the Knights. This oaf shall certainly carry you!" He then proceeded to try to pick up the little person.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

Valencia found easily the stables. It was almost empty besides the Hunter's mules and her own mule. Seemed like all the good horses had been taken just recently to follow Lumina to the north. 

There she found the horse keeper rather busy cleaning the 'mess' the horses had left behind. He was an older man with a funny limp in his left leg. He looked up at Valencia a little surprised. "Oh, you must be one of the new ones. Heh, fresh meat! Good! Good! I presume that mule is yours. You wanna a cart?" he asked quiet delighted to see the new faces.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Stepping into the stables, Valencia instantly felt the stress lift off of her. Surrounded by animals instead of people (even if there were only a few of the Hunter's beasts and her own mule, not exactly a menagerie), she shed her cloak quickly and hung it on a hook by the door for ease of movement. She eyed the line of empty spaces beside her own mule and remembered the half-elf's words about the troublesome orcs up north. The best horses must have been taken by the more experienced riders, which was only understandable.

An older human male (they aged so _fast_, sometimes Valencia couldn't believe the evidence before her eyes) came around the corner of the stall, limping as he brushed up the debris left by the horses. As he chattered happily at her, Valencia felt her face slipping into a natural smile. These were the kinds of humans she could understand, those devoted to the simple pleasures and care of animals. Nothing so rambunctious and untidy as the chaos inside. "He's my mule indeed," she said, patting the bay mule with an affectionate touch. "Four years old, I bought him off a trader when he was just a colt. A cart would be great, but are you sure you don't want any help first?" She looked around helplessly for something to do. It was wrong to leave one man to handle such a large building by himself, and the repetitive nature of the work would calm her.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Wait!  What the…”  Anya’s big eyes went wider still as the man tried to pick her up.  “I’m not tired yet!”  she screamed pushing her way away from him.  Anya was tempted to let him feel the sharp end of the hooked hammer but figured that wouldn’t be a good way to start relations within her new squad.  Instead she jumped for the man and decided to tackle him so he would be on the ground and she could run away.

Grapple check
1d20+0
6+0 = 6    (Go figure)

Unfortunately their size difference was something that Anya was unable to overcome and instead she found herself wrapped around Dangil’s leg as he ran into the stable, completely unencumbered by her slight weight.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

@Valencia
The man chuckled "Oh, no, no my girl. This is fine. After all it's my job, you know 'nobody is doing your job'" he imited Lumina's words from earlier as it was a common line of hers. "I would feel useless otherwise. You know... I used to be a hunter myself, but then I almost lost my damn leg to an oversized bear. It was as big as a house with teeth as long as daggers. We lost some fine hunters that day. I still wanted to help my friends, but out there in the wilderness I'm just a burden. I know my place girl. Don't be sorry for me. At least I'm not dead, huh." he patted the mule in the back. "That's the cart for you I guess" he pointed at the corner of the stable. The three carts had a marking on the side... an Eagle, a bear and or a moon. The symbol looked old and were fading away, it also had some disturbing dark stains on the side, not difficult to recognize it was dried blood.

Soon Dangil and Anya arrived behind.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

That was an uplifting story. It was true enough though, and the man seemed to have coped well with his disability, so Valencia merely nodded at his refusal of her help and began hauling the cart bearing the Eagle Squad symbol out of the back of the stable. It was slow-going though, the wood old and heavy with age, and Valencia found herself surprised at how glad she was to see Dangil and the excitable gnome enter the stable.

"Hey, do you guys mind giving me a hand with this?" she asked, pushing at the cart. It budged a little; or at least that was what she told herself.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

As Seldlon arrived in, the stable, his slow pace causing him to get there late, he saw Valencia trying to move the cart by herself, asking if anyone else would help. He got on the other side and heaved, attempting to help.

"So..." he asked between pushes, "Does this mean...we'll be leaving...town?" He was giddy with excitement at being able to see Saphira again. But his temperament was cooled at the thought of the others; what would they think? If he didn't explain fast enough, they might assume she was attacking and strike out at her, in which case...

Seldlon unconciously took a hand off the cart and fingered the scimitar, glancing at the others. But the thought soon passed, and he resigned to dealing with it when the time came.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

They managed to move the cart and prepared the mule for the small trip. The old keeper gave them a small nod "Good luck kids".


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2010)

(( Ok, guys, this is a map of Starryvale, you should be going out from the Southwest entrance. This map is already added to the wiki. Ah! btw, "The hideout" is a Tavern... Forgot to clarify that on the map... damn. The three main roads lead to farms in the vicinity, but the own on the Southwest also leads to the Capital))


----------



## Chaos (Jun 29, 2010)

Rezan couldn't help but feel a bit annoyed at everyone just plainly ignoring him. He figured he could forgive them though, as it quickly became certain that they were an excitable bunch. The kind of excitable bunch that has no time to listen to speech, and starts running off for mules and carts while they don't even know all the names in the group yet. Rezan sighed as the Elf, the other person in the group he'd thought was kind of normal, took of firstly, almost without any indication of where. Stables, or something.

The rest of the group took off one by one, the gnome and human in a manner no one would ever forget, Seldlon following. Rezan figured he'd go as well. Not much reason to keep hanging around. When he came to the stable, everything was finished already, with the mule spanned in front of the cart. When they saw the last member of their group arriving, everyone was more than happy to start moving. Rezan sighed again. Really, an excitable bunch.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2010)

Dangil arrived at the stable and helped with pushing the cart. He looked down to see Anya gripping his leg. 

"Ah! There you are! Come, let us start our road to glory and fame! This is our trusty steed, Pegasus" He pointed at the mule who looked idly round at him in a disinterested fashion. "What a magnificient animal, truly one to be feared. And this cart, oh if it could speak the stories it could tell. Heave ho!" 

One it had started to move, Dangil turned to the others as they headed to the gate.

"Unfortunately I have not yet awakened my powers of tracking, who is good at that sort of thing?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

Seldlon glanced over at Dangil. Truely not a bad person, and nice in a slightly annoying way, but talking to the human made him want to take a  nap.

As they walked down the street, Seldlon placed a single hand on the cart to guide him and closed his eyes. Then, after a few seconds he began chanting softly in elven, just loud enough for his companions to hear:

_"O liquid temptress 'neath the azure sky,
Yout gilded expanse calls me, calls me.
For I would sail ever on,
Were it not for the elven maid,
Who calls me, calls me.
She binds my heart with a lily-white tie,
Never to be broken, save by the sea,
Ever to be torn twixt the trees and the waves"_.

He had read the verse in a tattered, burned book once, the only part he could decipher, save for the title: "Du Silbena Datia", or "The Sighing Mists". Seldlon didn't know why he liked the verse, but it had stuck in his mind and he recited it from time to time. He'd only read it, so he was probably butchering the rythm, though.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Right.  Push!”  Anya pressed her small weight against the wagon but soon realized she wasn’t doing any good and hopped aboard.  “Can’t you guys move faster?  Come on!”  She said to them then turned and watched as they harnessed the mule.  “I always have wanted a pet.  How do you find the mule?  Is it fun to have around?  What is it’s name?”  She began to ask then Dangil spoke up.  

For a moment Anya thought then shrugged, she just assumed that the barbarian knew the animal already.  “Alright Pegasus let’s go!”  She yelled jumping to her feet and pointed in the direction they were facing.  “Tracking?  Oh donkey dung.”  Anya pouted then grinned.  “We can figure that out.  Come on we have to get moving.  Someone start tracking!  Pegasus scent those foul creatures!”


----------



## Damaris (Jun 29, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

As she and Seldlon tried to get the cart out of the corner, Dangil showed up, the gnome still clinging to his leg. He helped with getting the cart out and harnessed her mule, who apparently was now going by the name Pegasus. _It's not a bad name, _Valencia decided. _Especially since_ I _never got around to naming him after all._ She had meant to name him really--she just kind of forgot about it for a few years. The monk, Rezan, was the last to arrive and at his appearance, Valencia began to study him a little more closely. He was a half-elf, and quiet. He didn't make her as uneasy as Seldlon, and he didn't seem quite as loud as Dangil and the gnome, so she walked beside him as the cart trundled towards the gate. 

"You're a half-elf, right? Did you know your parents? I...I'd like to meet them, if that isn't too rude." Briefly, Valencia realized she sounded like a babbling idiot. "Because I don't know many elves. My parents died when I was only in my forties, and I was raised by humans after that. Seldlon is really the first other elf I've spent this much time with."

As if on cue, the other elf began singing just under his breath in elven. Valencia frowned. His accent was hard to understand, but why was he singing that verse? Was it some sort of elven text she would be expected to know. She remembered his statement to the human back on the patio, about the ceremonial greetings that elvish speakers had to know, or suffer death, and tried not to panic. She didn't know _any_ sort of ritual. Even her worship of Ketephys was instinctual. 

The cart drew nearer to the jail from which the three men had escaped, and Dangil and the gnome spoke up again. Could no one else in this group track? "I can try,"  Valencia said. The cart slowed as they turned a corner, the jail looming up before them, and she pulled the mule--or should she call him Pegasus, now?--to a halt. 

_Find Tracks: _ 
DC: 15 [-1] = 14
1d20 + 6 + 1
12 + 6 + 1 = 19 [Success]

As Valencia walked around the building, looking for any sign of the men they were trailing, she came across some scuff marks and the single print of a shoe, both leading away from the jail. "So this is where they came out, but where did they go?"

_Follow Tracks:_
DC: 15 [-1] = 14
1d20 + 6 + 1 
18 + 6 + 1 = 25 [Success]

She managed to follow the tracks as they went, and belatedly realized to call the rest of the group over. "Um, I found the trail, just follow me, if that's okay." Then Valencia bent back to her task, following slowly after their prey.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2010)

Valencia had indeed found the tracks. Three man, of course, and one was heavier that the rest. Following the tracks Valencia realized an extra person joined them outside the town. The trail lead them off the main road, crossing two farms. As Valencia could make up from the footprints, there had been a pause and they walked around in circles... maybe planing their next action. Finally the four of them keep on going but following the road in a parallel way to the southwest. Seemed like they were afraid to be in the wilderness for too long. Of course, if they were not well armed, they would be monster's feed in no time.

The sun was up and hot. Those with armor and no shade were starting to feel the heat pretty bad.  (( That's a mile of tracking. You will need another check for the next mile. Still, I'll give chance for the others to enjoy the sunshine. xP))


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

All throughout the journey, Seldlon had been jittery and nervous. But finally they were far enough away from the city. "H-hey guys?"  Seldlon asked. "Can we stop for a moment? There's something I need to do". Out of his cloak's pocket, he pulled out a small brass whistle. From the side, it's outline was that of a wolf's. Pressing it to his lips, Seldlon blew with great ferocity.

No sound came out, but it wasn't a problem; that's how it was made, like a dog whistle. Seldlon slowly walked around the cart, examining the surrounding land with great interest- and no wonder why.

Then, on another of his passes, he saw it; to the east, there was something moving through the tall grass a great speed, causing the long fronds to bend and sway. Seldlon faced it, knowing who it was. He glanced back at the others occasionally.

Finaly the wolf came out of cover and spotted them. She stopped, uttered a sharp bark, and ran forward tackling him to the ground.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2010)

Dangil looked upwards to the sky and took in a deep breath. The sun was hot but he much preferred this to the wintry blasts on the other side of the year. His armor was becoming a little uncomfortable but he decided to keep it on. 

Valencia seemed to be doing a fine job in tracking and had already set the group off in a direction. 

"Valencia my dear, your skills are truly formidable!" He looked at what she was looking at and didn't see anything of note. "Well played! Well played indeed!" Dangil looked out and saw the beast that Seldlon had summoned. He was usually comfortable around animals so it did not bother him and it seemed that it was friendly.

"Ah a fine animal indeed! Does it have a name?" Dangil asked


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

As Seldlon sat up, Saphira having finished her greeting, he was supprised by Dangil's reaction. _Though in retrospect, I suppose I was a bit biased in thinking they'd fear her, lumping them in with the commoners. Hopefully ghe rest of them will be as accepting as Dangil_.

Before he could answer, however, Saphira responded to him. Her ears laid back and her lips curled into an angry snarl. "I have learned a good portion of two-leg-round-ear common-speak-barking, and I can sumise that he called me an animal, a sort of stupid beast. Tell him that I shall not be disrespected by a pitiful human such as him".

Rubbing his neck uncomfortably, Seldlon translated "Saphira would rather you didn't call her an animal". He knew what Saphira was really doing to Dangil, but he couldn't inform him without Saphira finding out. He hoped the human was smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 30, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Sweat was pouring into her eyes, and Valencia pushed strands of her black hair back. There was no use pounding forward, despite Dangil's praise. Tired and hot, she could miss a subtle clue that might indicate the men's change in direction or pace. That would be a fine start for the Eagle Squad; running through the wilderness as their ranger lost a trail. She shrugged off her heavy cloak and placed it in the wagon--down to only her boots, pants and shirt, she was much cooler, and Valencia enjoyed the change of temperature as she watched Seldlon blow once on a carved whistle before he began pacing around the cart. 

In only a few moments, a wolf burst from the tall grass, tackling Seldlon to the ground. Valencia tensed for a moment--she'd had to kill wolves before; sometimes the older or weaker ones, unable to bring down normal prey, turned to villagers for food--and she cursed herself upon realizing her thornbow and arrows were just out of arm's reach in the cart. Soon enough though, it became apparent that the other elf knew the animal, and as he and Dangil talked, Valencia settled back into looking for tracks. "Just don't let her cover up any prints," she muttered. "And she eats her own food."

_Find Tracks: _
DC: 15 [-1] = 14
1d20 + 6 + 1
20 + 6 + 1 = 27

_Follow Tracks:_
DC: 15 [-1] = 14
1d20 + 6 + 1 
11 + 6 + 1 = 18

She caught the trail again, kneeling to push away a patch of grass. Standing up and brushing off her pants, Valencia began to follow a path only she could see.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2010)

"Haha! My sincerest apology, I use the word beast and animal as a compliment!" Dangil went on all fours and then sprung into the air "to feel the wind as they gracefully cut through the plains, or to howl at the moon in a primal fashion. To feel utterly at one with the Earth and the elements is a gift only one such as you can taste. I have nothing but respect and admiration for you. I sense a brave soul with you, but be warned I shall not lose not even to a creature as magnificient as you!"

Dangil went down to Saphira's level and looked her dead in the eye and snarled at her, in a bid to stamp down his authority. He went down to her level as a show of respect and to challenge her at her own level.

Intimidate:

1d20+6
20+6 = 26

((Gah! why can't I roll 20's during fucking combat!))


----------



## Chaos (Jun 30, 2010)

Rezan was pleasantly surprised when someone in the group actually took notice of him. Valencia, the ranger, walked up to him and asked about his parents. "If we ever meet them, I would gladly introduce you" He answered. "The thing is, my parents are wanderers, so I have no idea where they are, especially since I left the temple as well"

A wolf suddenly bounded towards the group. Rezan watched it impassively, but with one hand slowly edging towards one of his daggers. The wolf tackled Seldlon, but it was clear that it was actually a friend. Rezan smiled. His own owl should be returning soon too. The bird had been hunting for quite a long while, but Rezan knew he would return. He always did. He turned back on Valencia. "Don't you have some sort of companion? Either animal or human?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2010)

After cooling down Valencia had an easier time following the tracks. These people were tired too. They had been walking since last night but started to drag their feet. Not very, far from there the terrain was covered with spiked bushes and the 4 guys had decided to go around it. Those tracks were newer, not an hour ago. If the squad pressed on, they could get them in the following minutes.


((Just clearing things up. Saphira is smart, but still -animal smart-. If she understands people is for how they 'feel' not what they say.  If she was a  mage's "Familiar" then she would be able to understand what they say because she would be Magical creature. Heh, Dangil made quite an impression. You are free to put Saphira's reaction.))

((Edit:  Ack. I just realized. You can't talk with Saphira like that. You would require a "Speak with animals" spell. You can tell what she feels like though.   ))


----------



## Damaris (Jun 30, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

"Thank you," Valencia said. "Even just the chance of meeting them would be...incredible."  Satisfied with the trail she was following, Valencia pushed up her sleeves, ready to increase her pace when Rezan asked her a question. "An animal companion. I have had companions in the past. For a while, there was a hawk I raised because he was born with the mark of Ketephys, and I have the mule--Pegasus, now, but that's all. I'm not a druid. I hunt animals, and so most herbivores stay out of my way. Maybe if I found one that I had a bond with, but I haven't yet." 

As they came to the spiked bushes, Valencia felt a thrill of adrenaline. The hunt was drawing to a close.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2010)

*Anya…*

“You are a beautiful creature.  Though I don’t see why you would pal around with someone like…”  Anya bowed to the wolf then looked up at her companion as she snapped her jaw shut.  “Never mind anyway.”  she said laughing and backing away.

She turned toward Valencia when she thought it was safe to turn her back on the Ranger before speaking again.  “Have you found anything yet?  Can’t we deal with these guys by now?  Why do we have to wander around like this…”  Anya begins to whine as she walks around the cart then leans against the mule and pats its neck.  “Come on.  Aren’t we there yet?”


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Saphira sat back, surprised. Then she gave something like a grin to Dangil and bowed her head low, signifying her respect. _Well, he sure made an impression on her_ Seldlon thought, a bit perturbed.

After a bit more tracking, they finally began to catch up with the escapees. "Now we can finally bring them to justice" Seldlon murmured.

"Someone like who, perchance?" Seldlon asked the gnome. "And what, may I ask, makes me unworthy of being in her presence?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2010)

Dangil was pleased pet Saphira and also allowed her to remember his scent. "Next town up I shall treat you to something good!" he exclaimed.

He turned to the group and his mouth dropped open in utter horror. 

"H...How could this be?!" he shouted and looked at Rezan. He bounded over. "A member of the Mighty Eagles who I have not yet spoken to? This...this is blasphemy!"

"Please accept my apologies!" Dangil bowed, "my mother would be utterly horrified if she had found out I had been so rude and I would be punished by cleaning out the stables. I insist that we greet in the customary fashion of the Heroes and embrace!" he almost flung his muscular self at Rezan.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 1, 2010)

Rezan carefully listened to the elf's words. A lonely hunter type, then. He already liked her a bit. The next question he wanted to ask was roughly interrupted by Dangil, the barbarian human, suddenly noticing Rezan's existence. He shouted, quite loud (but that one was always loud, Rezan had long since decided) and threw himself at Rezan, arms out wide.

It cost him a fair bit of willpower to just stay in place with the huge man jumping to him, but he managed somehow, and returned the excitable barbarian's hug earnestly, happy to befriend this loud, but certainly good hearted man. "Glad to meet you too, Dangil. We'll make the Hunters proud" The bear hug was released and Rezan slowly stepped back a few steps.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2010)

"Good man!" He looked around to make sure he hadn't forgotten anyone else. He stood on a nearby rock and addressed the team, "Yes, our team has unity, friendship and teamwork. This will be the greatest team to have set foot on this Earth. There will be songs, festivals and holidays dedicated to us. Children will relive our adventures and parents will look dotingly on as they hope that they can reach the heights that we have reached."

"The evil doers shall quake in their boots, even now, they will have sensed that a great force has gathered and they know that their time for villany is almost up! Valencia! Rezan! Seldlon! Anya! Saphira! Pegasus! Our time is now!!" Dangil said pointing to where he thought the enemies were. He was of course way off.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

Strangely, Pegasus reacted to his name with a happy neigh, as he agreed with Dangil. 

Valencia started to realize the grass was greener in this area, most likely for a nearby source of water.


(( Guys, will you roll perception, please? I'll tell what you see after that  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2010)

"Aha! Let us see what is beyond this grass! Sword of Omens! Give me sight beyond sight!" he said pulling the hilt of the sword to his face and then putting it to the side as he looked around

Perception

1d20+4
18+4 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

((uhm guys, when I ask for perception checks is usually to see if you realize for something around you.  Just so you know. You can search for you own but right now you were walking, talking normally, mostly following Valencia... then you suddenly changed to 'search mode'. That's kind of metagaming when I asked for the checks. xD  Anyway, I'll wait for one more to go ahead then.))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2010)

Anya…

“Woohoo!!  You are right Dangil, even if you are a stupid giant I think I might like you!!!”  Anya yelled enjoying his eternal optimism and sights of the future.  “Now let’s get busy because there must be something to see around here!”  Anya whined again as she continued to lean up against Pegasus.  “Velencia haven’t you seen anything yet?!” She sighed deeply, almost over exaggeratedly her shoulders slumping slightly as she kicked a rock.

Percep check
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

((Sorry Soul.  I edited it but left the check the same.))


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Seldlon shook his head, amused by his team mates antics. "They'll be the death of me Saphira" he muttered. "They'll be the death of me". She cocked her head at his distress, but didn't know how to help.

Seldlon went over to the bushes and searched them, perhaps to see what was on the other side.

1d20+4
16+4=20

((Did I do it right?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

(( No prob. Just making an observation.  Vergil, no need to edit the post. Yes. I'll edit this post as soon as I have the chance.  OH! Saphira can get a perception check too next time.  BRB.))

Dangil and Seldlon looked ahead, not sure if they would find anything yet. WHile the tracks were fresh, they both didn't know as well as Valencia how long was that. 

Fist, Dangil catched a glimpse of water in the next clearing. It looked so nice and cool. Some trees had grown around it giving shade to the surroundings. Then Seldlon came along and was about to tell the others of their findings.... when they saw a man standing from the shade. 

It was a young man with medium long hair, in his twenties. He was dressed on acolytes robes. He looked directly at Dangil and Seldlon as his eyes widened in shock. 

((What do you do? LOL ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2010)

"Ah! Greetings, sir! Hot day isn't it? My that water looks great!" Dangil beamed as he approached the fellow, his sword was still drawn after using the 'sword of omens'


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Seldlon drew his scimitar and slowly advanced on the man, Saphira at his side. when he was 10 paces away, he stopped and called out "Ho, friend! We are with Liam's hunters, and are searching for dangerous criminals in the area. If you are a friend, reveal yourself. Otherwise, give yourself up now, as we do not wish for combat".

((Should I roll a diplomacy check?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

(( Yes, diplomacy would be fine.))

The young man smiled quite surprised. "Ahaha, you scared me; for a moment there I thought you were a monster" he said very clearly as he looked down at the swords. "Is that necessary?" he said pointing at the weapon. "I'm a man of peace you see?" he showed his holy symbol of Furan, the goddess of Cities and knowledge. "The name is Erlend. What's yours?"

As he started to talk, another person seemed to wake up behind him. "what the-? wha?". 

"Morn' Brother Brenner, we have visitors. Maybe we could tag along with them" said Erlend to his friend. 


((Also, everyone roll Perception and Sense Motive Checks please))


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Diplomacy
1d20+1
1+1=2
(fuck you, universe )

Perception
1d20+4
2+4=6

Sense Motive
1d20+4
13+4=17

Seldlon asked his companions "I don't know...what do you guys think?"


----------



## Damaris (Jul 1, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Valencia had been focusing on the tracks when the man appeared, and after a brief moment of shock, she'd been content to let Dangil and Seldlon deal with them. Still, she wasn't very good with interacting with strangers, she fell back a little towards the cart.

_Perception:_ 
d20 + 2
15 + 2 = 17

_Sense Motive:_
d20 
8


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2010)

*Anya?*

?They found something!?  Anya exclaimed as Dangil and Seldlon went and began to speak to a man who in turn introduced another man.  ?Hmm??  she wondered her eyes darting around for a moment before she decided to sneak around behind the men.  ?Let?s see what?s over there?? Anya mumbled skirting around in the brush.

Stealth
1d20+12
19+12 = 31  (Sorry...it's such an awesome modifier I had to use it. )

Sense Motive
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Perception 
1d20+4
4+4 = 8    (Anya is silent but oblivious)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

(( I'll wait for Chaos or Vergil to post. I need at least one more roll ))


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2010)

Rezan casually approached the men. He didn't wholly trust them, these days no one was to be.

Perception:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Sense Motive:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

((Damn, I throw quite good today))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2010)

Anya and Rezan could tell there was something else the two men were not telling. Rezan was sure of it. There were not exactly lying... Rezan saw they were too feeble to kill a man. Too nervous too. 

Anya was going around the suspicious men. She was using the bushes and the tall grass to move smoothly. On the other side she found FOUR backpacks... two near the acolytes and the other two behind the tree. 

As the men keep trying to probe their innocence, Rezan caught movement in the corner of his eyes. Valencia was standing a little away from the main group, leaving the rest to deal with the criminals, but a huge man came out of the bushes behind her. She hadn't seen him coming. Only Rezan saw it.

(( You are up. ))


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2010)

"Valencia!" Rezan saw the big man appear out of the corner of his eye. He spun on the man, throwing one of his daggers.

Initiative:
6+4 = 10 (Throw)

Attack:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Damage:
1d3+3
3+3 = 6

"The scholars were either threatened or forced by their code! Don't harm them!" Rezan shouted while running to engage in combat with the big man.

Attack:
16+4 = 20
1+4 = 5
13+4 = 17
15+4 = 19

Damage (Choosing nonlethal here, if by any time the brute gets taken out, I will attack the rogue.):
3 = 3
6 = 6
6 = 6
4 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2010)

(( Ok, roll for* initiatives* guys! Remember to post 5 rounds of actions/attacks  Chaos, you can edit your post to add the other 4 rounds. ))

As Rezan gave the alarm, a second man appeared behind the brute. This one wielded a dagger and seemed very annoyed. "Blast it all, Zanthar! I told you to stay behind, you moron!" he cursed his huge comrade. He seemed like a rogue.

Zanthar, the brute looked like an half-elf but his eyes showed some kind of madness and blood lust, he was craving for a kill. He entered the dangerous rage state of the barbarians as he howled at Valencia.

The scholars didn't miss a heartbeat... they took their backpacks and started to run west towards the main road. Things were going to get nasty.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 2, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

When Rezan turned and flung a dagger, Valencia stumbled to the side against the cart, eyes widening--and it flew past her. She spun on her heel and saw the two men--one of whom was looking distinctly unhappy--and she scrabbled for her elven curve blade. They were already too close for her bow, and there was no time for armor; she only hoped that she didn't come out of this too beat up. _Aren't we supposed to take them alive?_ she briefly wondered, but pushed the thought aside as quickly as it came. She'd worry about getting herself through this first.

_Reflex:_
d20 + 5
14 + 5 = 19

_Initiative:_
d20 + 3
Round 1: 16 + 3 = 19

_Attack: _
d20 + 5
Round 1: 10 + 5 = 15
Round 2: 19 + 5 = 24
Round 3: 2 + 5 = 7
Round 4: 18 + 5 = 22
Round 5: 12 + 5 = 17

_Damage:_
d10 + 4
Round 1: 5 + 4 = 9
Round 2: 7 + 4 = 11
Round 3: 8 + 4 = 12
Round 4: 2 + 4 = 6
Round 5: 9 + 4 = 13

((don't know if i did this right. let me know what i messed up so i can fix it. ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2010)

Anya…

“There’s four…”  Anya’s eyes dart to the two the others were speaking with then to the third when he appears.  “Damn!”  She looks around and charges forward heading for the rogue.  

Init
1d20+6
11+6 = 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP:  13
AC:  15 (10+4 (DEX)+1 (small size))
Initiative: +6 (+2 trait)

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0

Attacking with her hooked hammer.  If the rogue should go down before the five rounds are up Anya will chase after the two scholars.

Round 1:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

Round 2:
1d20+1
11+1 = 12

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

Round 3:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

Round 4:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

Round 5:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

1d4+0
1+0= 1


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2010)

(( The fourth guy (a rogue) already came out as their cover was blown by Zanthar, the barbarian guy.  The two acolytes are running away and the barbarian is with the rogue very close to Valencia.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2010)

HP 21
AC [17] 

Fortitude Save +5 
Reflex Save +4 
Will Save +0

Init:

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

Dangil who had kept his mouth shut as the others determined the intentions of the others, now went into combat

"You shall fall for threatening Team Eagle!" he bellowed and attacked using his sword.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round1*

Atk:
1d20+6
19+6 = 25

DMG: 
2d6+3
2,2+3 = 7

Crit:
1d20+6
5+6 = 11

*Round2: *

Atk
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

DMG
2d6+3
4,6+3 = 13

*Round 3*

ATK
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

DMG:
2d6+3
6,1+3 = 10

*Round 4*
ATK:
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

DMG: 
2d6+3
4,4+3 = 11


*Round 5*

ATK:
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

DMG:
2d6+3
1,4+3 = 8




(qu. do you have to roll a natural 19-20 to gain crit or does it include the modifiers as well?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2010)

(( The roll must be 20 or  18-19 depending on the weapon without modifiers. A longsword is a 19-20x2 crit. A dagger I think it is 18-20. Things like longbows have a x3 crit only on a natural 20. I'll rule instant crit without confirmation... other games require a second roll to confirm the crit, but hey... let's go wild in here!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2010)

Surprise round
Rezan was quick enough to hit the Barbarian with his dagger.(6dmg)

Initiative order:
Valencia 19
Anya 17
Zantar 16
Rezan 10
Rogue 8
Dangil 6

Round 1
Valencia was shocked just for the first second, but managed to avoid the big and nasty hand of Zanthar. He growled in a primitive manner and eyed her directly. Valencia slashed to the side with her curved blade managing to wound the man in the arm. (9)

Anya in the other hand moved to deal with the rogue. She got close enough and used her hooked hammer against him. The rogue was quick, but not enough to avoid the damage from the gnome. (4) "Argh, Oh, you are so dead" he spat at Anya, getting back to back to Zanthar.

Zanthar in the other hand had all the intention to hurt Valencia as much as posible. Up a bastard sword went on his free hand. His eyes were filled with the madness of rage. "COME HEREEEE BITCH!" he said letting his sword fall down on her. Valencia tried to avoid it but the attack had been too sudden, hitting her square in the shoulder. (14-Valencia)

Rezan sprang into movement and moved besides Valencia to assist her with the Brute. He used his mighty fist to hit him in the solar plexus... but Zanthar was still on his feet. (6dmg -nonlethal)


The rogue had with him a rapier and he didn't think twice to use it on Annya. He moved quickly, but not enough to get the gnome. He missed just by an inch. 

Dangil started to go directly for the barbarian, as he seemed the most dangerous of all. His sword made a clean cut in the chest of the man and blood sprouted all over the them. (CRIT 14 dmg) The man fell to his knees with a blank stare.(he's at -8hp - dying)

Round 2

free action -Seeing his comrade fall to the ground, the rogue threw his weapon and rose his hands-  "I GIVE UP!"

(( would you guys keep fighting? or want to change your actions? ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2010)

*Anya…*

For a moment Anya didn’t hear the mans words of surrender and her hammer swung toward him, though she stopped short of damaging him in anyway.  She stood looking up at him her chest heaving with the exertion and adrenaline, then her eyes darted around.  “We need to catch the other two!” she yelled whirling around.  

“Deal with him!” Anya yelled then glared at the rogue.  “You better not move!“ she added letting the others do what they see fit. 

Intimidate
1d20+3
19+3 = 22

She then took off after the two scholars.  Anya may be slower than most but she has grit and determination, she figures at least she could stay on their trail.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 3, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Valencia's shoulder was burning with pain, but stable that as the rogue surrendered and Anya took off after the scholars, she felt safe in kneeling (okay, maybe it was more of a controlled fall, but no one needed to know that) beside the fallen barbarian. Blood was splattered all over her face and arms; she didn't know if it was hers or his, but she did remember their task was to bring the missing criminals in alive. That came first. 

_First Aid:_
d20 + 6
14 + 6 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2010)

Valencia manages to stabilize Zanthar on the ground. She feels the sting in her shoulder... Another blow like that and she might not be telling the story later. He's still in grave condition and will need to have a cure spell or medical attention. 

Valencia knows they have an hour before Zanthar can try to wake up... He will be disabled but conscious.  If he tries anything in that state he will start loosing blood again. If the squad get back to town right now, they will arrive before that happens... but the scholars will get away (if a monster doesn't get them first).


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2010)

"Yes. This is the way of the hero! Valencia you are indeed a great soul." Dangil boomed. He looked at the rogue and approached him "I thank you for knowing when you have been beat, blood should not be spilled uneccessarily! Now, Valencia and Seldlon and Saphira will keep an eye on you. I have to chase my knight!"

Dangil clenched his fist to the sky and shouted "Speed of a puma!"

He then sprinted after Anya whilst shouting "Anya! Do not harm them!"

(Dangil has fast movement so should catch up with them..?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2010)

"mph" said the rogue rolling his eyes as the barbarian left running. He wasn't any happy about it. Valencia, Seldlon and Rezan were left behind to start moving back to town.

((I'll write out Seldlon once we get to Starryvale. ok? ))

About 30 seconds later, Dangil had caught up with Anya... and less than a minute later he was at yelling distance from the two scholars. Both of them were carrying a small backpack.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 5, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

She'd barely had time to thank Dangil before he was sprinting off after Anya. The man wasn't slow by any means, Valencia noted, watching for a moment as he covered half the distance between himself and the gnome with barely a thought. But now she had to get down to business. Although she was unable to help move the fallen brute, thanks to her injured shoulder, she supervised Rezan and Seldlon as they moved him into the cart, making sure his wound wasn't reopened and he stayed unconscious. With him taken care of, she turned her gaze on the rogue.

"You have to walk," she said, "But stay next to the cart. I don't think your companion will wake up before we get to Starryvale, but if he does, it's your responsibility to calm him down and make him see that it's in both of your best interests to stay quiet and come in nicely. We were told to bring you in alive, but we were also told that it would be understood if that was impossible." She gripped her sword tightly with her uninjured arm. There was no need to appear weak before these criminals.

With that said, the group began to make their way back to Starryvale. Valencia didn't feel like speaking, and somehow suspected the others wouldn't either--at least not as long as they were supervising these two.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2010)

The rogue looked the other way, clearly not happy to been told to walk all the way. "Yeah, yeah, I heard you elf" he started walking along the cart with a good pace.

Meanwhile, Dangil and Anya were closing in the scholars....specially Dangil. They were about to hit the main road to Norinth.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Wait you big oaf!”  Anya yells waving her hooked hammer as Dangil catches up and passes her.  “Why didn’t you pick me up?  You could have even tossed me!”  She continues to rant as she chases the barbarian who was closing in fast on the scholars.  “Don’t hurt them…”  Anya pants as she runs.  “Yet!  Wait for me!”  her little legs hit the ground as fast as she can move them behind Dangil.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2010)

Dangil closed in on the scholars.

"Halt! I mean you no harm! I do not harm the innocent!" he boomed trying to persuade them

Diplomacy
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

(If that fails - which seems likely)

"Forgive me, I did not want to have to use this but," Dangil breathed in and then with a huge, fearsome and commanding voice said

"STOP! RIGHT NOW!" 

Intimidate
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

(Gah! Well if that fails too then...)

Dangil sprinted and will attempt to grab one by the collar and pull him down to the ground forcifully.

(Not sure how to do that but here's a roll)

1d20+0
6+0 = 6

He hopes that Anya is not too far behind him so that he can persue the other one.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

((For Grapple and all this kind of stuff you need to roll your Combat Maneuver Bonus -CMB- it must be around the attack rolls in the sheet... For a list of things you need to use with that roll look here  . I'll rule it out this time, because... they are quite weaklings LOL ))


Dangil tried to grab Erlend by the collar. This provokes an attack of oportunity and the scholars tries to punch Dangil in the face with all his might..."HYAAAA!"  (-1hp/Dangil).

Yeah, he didn't lie when he said they were too weak to fight. "Oh bugger" was the only thing he managed to say when the hands of Dangil got a hold on him and put him down to the ground. "Keep running!" he yelled to his friend, Brenner.

Brenner had stopped for a second to check on his friend and cursed under his breath. "Fuck. Don't get yourself killed!" he kept running and passed some thick bushes. Dangil could not see the scholar now. 


"Alright, alright! I give up" said Erlend on the ground. Anya was a little far behind. Dangil was indeed very quick.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2010)

Dangil looked to the bushes and then looked to the scholar.

"My sincerest apology sir if I harmed you." Dangil beamed. "I have no intention of harming you for I am the Great Dangil. Sheild of the weak and the hammer that crushes evil!"

Dangil let go of the scholar. "I would request that you please convince your friend to come out. I realise that you do not trust me but I really would not forgive myself if something happened to him."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2010)

*Anya…*

“I will catch up!  I will catch up!  I will catch up!”  Anya chanted to herself as she rushed toward Dangil and the scholars.  “Impressive!”  She yelled seeing Dangil take the scholar, even letting a small chuckle out when one of them tried to hit Dangil.  “Dumb ass…”  She mumbled still running, even she could see the barbarian was more like a brick wall than something you attempt at hitting.  “I’ll stay with this one!  You go get the other one!”  Anya said finally reaching her companion and pointing her weapon at the downed scholar, knowing she stood little chance of catching the other one.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

> Dangil let go of the scholar. "I would request that you please convince your friend to come out. I realise that you do not trust me but I really would not forgive myself if something happened to him."



"Mhhh, no, I don't think so. You are looking for three people right? Here, you got me already" he explained a little angry, still lying in the ground. 


If Dangil goes to look for the other scholar he will find himself right in the main road to Norinth. He manages to see a messenger carriage in the distance going at full speed. The scholar is holding to the back of the carriage as his life depends on it. A cloud of dust is left floating in the air as the carriage disappears in the distance. Dangil wont be able to catch him up now. At least he got the other one.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2010)

"Blast it to puss spewing blood guts and hell!" Dangil cursed. "Well then, let's make our way back to the town. Lead the way Anya, I'll keep an eye on our guest for now."

Dangil sighed, "It's a long walk back. My name is Dangil, if you do not feel like talking then that's fine but then I shall regale you with the glorious stories of my past. Like when I conquered the toilet. Ah a delightful victory though due to my young age I cannot remember it. My mother says that I fought well and with honour and only messed myself a few times..."

(If he says nothing then Dangil will continue his glorious story - telling him also of the conquest of peas, a fercious battle with a stray dog and the time he encountered sugar and salt on the table AT THE SAME TIME!)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

> Dangil sighed, "It's a long walk back. My name is Dangil, if you do not feel like talking then that's fine but then I shall regale you with the glorious stories of my past. Like when I conquered the toilet. Ah a delightful victory though due to my young age I cannot remember it. My mother says that I fought well and with honour and only messed myself a few times..."
> 
> (If he says nothing then Dangil will continue his glorious story - telling him also of the conquest of peas, a fercious battle with a stray dog and the time he encountered sugar and salt on the table AT THE SAME TIME!)



(( He's ears start to bleed for MASSIVE BRAIN DAMAGE!!!!   ..../jk  ))

Erlend goes most of the way in silence although his eyes twitch once in a while. He murmurs "Oh, I see..." or "Yeah... of course" ... "Impressive" as if he was paying attention to Dangil. (-not)

Once they almost catch up with Valencia and the others the Rogue finally speaks. 

"Well, I'll be damn" he looks quite surprised to see one of the scholars back with Dangil. He chuckles and spits to the side of the cart. "Now, now, where's that god of yours kid?, did you find it while running? Hehehee" the rogue teases,as the young acolyte glares at him.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 6, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Barely any time seemed to have passed before Dangil and Anya caught back up to them, one of the fleeing scholars in tow. Valencia was impressed in spite of herself; the two certainly seemed to know what they were doing. To her surprise, the rogue spoke up for the first time, jeering at the young man about his god. Valencia moved before she was even aware of it, striking the rogue in the back of his head with her open palm (of the uninjured arm of course). The blow wouldn't hurt him, she knew, only jar him.

"Don't mock him," she said. She doubted the scholar worshiped her chosen god, Ketephys, but that didn't matter--mortals should joke at no divinity. That was a sure way to bring misfortune down. "He's found more mercy than you have. I'm sure his god will smile upon him if it is true that he was pressed into your service to distract us." Hmm. That was quite a bit of talking. She settled back into silence.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

This time the rogue was the one glaring at Valencia. "You seem to have such faith in the gods, elf" he said with disdain. "But the gods have turned a blind eye to our suffering, so I turn my back to them then." he narrowed his eyes at the elven ranger. "If they can't come and end this stupid Age, then we are better stop wasting time on them and get ourselves back on track"

Brenner murmured something like "...Blasmephy.." but looked the other way. 

"Heh, why don't you ask the naive scholar there, then?" the rogue dared "Ask him why we are in such a deep shit situation"

A nerveous look washed over Brenner. "He speaks nosense" he tried to cut the chat.

The rogue just sneered and murmured "Spineless wimp"


----------



## Damaris (Jul 6, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

What could the rogue mean? Valencia didn't trust him, but even the scholar seemed uneasy once he started talking about the current situation--she had to assume that he meant the time before the monsters had overrun the land. Valencia had been born before such a hard time, but that was in her dim childhood--she barely remembered years spent running down the streets of Norinth, her parent's wan and drawn faces. Had they known something that they hadn't been able to tell her?

Without slowing her pace, she examined the scholar. "What is he talking about?" she asked, gesturing toward the rogue. "It's just a question. I'm curious."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

"Is nothing" Erlend shook his head looking away from Valencia.

"Well, if it was nothing that old man would be still alive, am I right?" spat the rogue almost laughing. He didn't seem to care he was giving away information. Maybe they had already been found guilty back in town, but it was like he was sure of the out come. "Don't worry sweet heart, I didn't kill the man. I would have left him in the street, but you know..." he rolled his eyes to Zanthar, still unconcious on the cart "...He tends to lose it once in a while. Heh, these two needed something from the old man, and he wouldnt give it away. Sure, these spineless wimps couldnt get their hands dirty but that's what people like us are good for, right? Sadly even when I told him Zanthar was too much for the job, mister saint wanted to make sure we would get his prize"

"SHUT YOUR MOUTH" Erlend let himself go trying to confront the rogue, but of course, he was too quick for him and just moved to the side. Erlend fell to the ground face first.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 6, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

This was getting a little out of hand. Valencia stepped in between the fallen scholar and the rogue. Pegasus had stopped pulling the cart, his ears laid back against his head nervously. "In the cart," Valencia said, pointing toward the rogue. "Just look after your friend and make sure he doesn't wake up. And be quiet. If you want to get a ride back to Starryvale, just shut up and let me talk to him." Unable to shake the feeling that maybe the rogue had gotten the better of this encounter, Valencia helped up the scholar and pushed Pegasus onward. Once they were moving again, she addressed him.

"You hired these two to get something from someone...? Look, if you just tell me what happened, maybe you won't get as bad of a judging. A man is dead, but if you had good intentions, if you didn't mean to kill him, or if the rogue is lying, I'm sure we can work something out. What did you need so badly that you hired people like that? And what does it have to do with the gods, of all things?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

The rogue sneered... it was a unique sneer that one. He got up in the cart and paid no more attention to Erlend. 

Erlend doubted for a second shaking his head. "I already told them... back in the jail that I hired those two. It wasn't supposed to go that bad. It was my mistake to ask for Zanthar to come along... although I didn't tell....everything....The old man, his name was Iskal. He used to go to the pub regularly. A week before Brenner and I were debating late at night at the bar... you know , arguing as we do. Why won't the gods help us? Why wouldn't they send some of their agents to deal with the monster plagues? Why wouldn't they talk to us?...." he lowered his head a little. 

It was well know that the gods and their messengers had fallen silent since the Relentless Age started. All attempts to contact them had been futile. (( Commune and other divine spells... Also. Summoning Monsters can go bad. They won't listen to your commands))

"So, there we were talking and Iskal... he was specially drunk that evening. He interrupted us calling us some fools. He said we were at the end of times... he said we wont make it through this age. We both were the last ones, you know. The bartender had gone behind the counter and missed the talk. Iskal claimed his grandfather had been a great powerful cleric just before everything went bad. He said... he had found something through his research and praying. Iskal said everything his grandfather found was in a journal he still kept. He showed us the small notebook. He said he carried it with him all the time, fearing someone would steal it at home"

"We... we just read the first page until he realized his mistake. He had keep the thing secret all those years. Maybe it was a promise, who knows? He put it back and left... he was scared... but we were horrified. We are doomed. We... I needed to see the rest. See if there was a solution... something! Brenner had it when he ran off." he explained. 

The party was now at the edge of Starryvale. There, a young woman was waiting for them. 

((Enter CTK))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov
* 
Just to the side of Starryvale?s main gate stood a slender, lanky redhead with olive tinted skin and doe-ish green eyes. Her armor was of a garish and dazzling design and didn?t offer the best protection, though it seemed to be made for limber movements. An emblem of a butterfly was embossed on the front of the armor. Fastened to a pack on her back was a small crossbow and at her hip rested an ornate curved blade dueling sword of an elven make. 

She approached the group, her high heeled boots clicking at the ground as she made her way over to the party. Slowly her hand went up and pushed back a tuft of hair from her forehead, ?Something makes me think you?re a little late,? she said just before she came to a stop with one leg out slightly in front and her hands poised on her hips. 

It was hard to tell just what this woman?s position was, what niche she was meant to fill in the group as she stood there with a small crooked smile spreading over her lips.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

The first thing Valencia noticed about the person waiting for them outside of Starryvale was her blade. The elven sword could have been a mirror to Valencia's own, and her uninjured hand rested on the hilt for a moment. But the redhead obviously wasn't elven. How had she gotten it then? But that thought was pushed from her mind as the girl took a step forward and Valencia realized she was wearing high heeled boots. They clicked against the ground, and almost unconsciously, Valencia tilted her head to side and examined them. She'd never really bought nice clothes before--what was the point of hiking through the woods in silk?--and she wondered what tactical purpose the shoes could serve. Maybe the heels were sharpened for stabbing? Still, that material would never pierce most armors.

Valencia stepped back, pushing the scholar behind her as the stranger advanced. Considering the slight ambush their group had just faced, she wasn't going to take any chances. "And why would you care if we're late?" she asked, trying to appear commanding despite her shoulder. If this girl was part of the rouge's group--she shot a glance at him in the cart--perhaps she could be dissuaded to stand down as he had. And if she wasn't; well there was no point in appearing weak. 

_Intimidate:_
d20 + 5
20 + 5 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Disregarding the other woman's demeanor (Intimidate takes a minute of conversation) Julie shrugged, "I was told to meet up with a group here at the edge of town," she explained. "I'm Juliana," she said purposefully leaving out her last name.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2010)

Dangil had been blank during the conversation between the rogue and the scholar. Something about Gods and things that he didn't understand. He looked at the scholar and rubbed his chin.

"So you say something bad is going to happen to us? Well what ever it may be we shall face it head on with courage and fighting spirit. as long as we remain pure of heart nothing can beat us!" Dangil said trying to reassure the scholar

It was then, as they approached the gate that the red haired Juliana stood before them. His eyes widened at the information that she was told to meet them.

"Ah! Could it be that you wish to join Team Elite Eagle?!" Dangil boomed excitedly. He was ready and waiting to give his welcome.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

Behind the woman, the towns guard at the gate realized the party had managed to bring back the runaways. One of them whistle someone inside the watch house. "Bring a stretcher, we have an injured here"

The guard approached and recognized Team Eagle. "AH! Glad to see you made it all back. Hope this scum bags didn't gave you -much- trouble" he said eying the rogue and the scholar. Two other guards came running with a stretcher and put Zanthar on top. "Don't worry, we will handle from here. You two, move. There's a nice and cool cell waiting for you, Lucky bastards." 

The rogue sighed a little and started to move with his hands at the back of his head, as he had done this before. Erlend gave a small nod to Valencia and followed the guard back to jail.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2010)

*Anya…*

The small gnome looked over the woman in the high heeled boots and began to wonder if those could make her taller and faster.  Though it wasn’t too long before she shrugged and grinned.  “Hi Julianna!  I’m Anya!  Nice to meet you!”  her big silver eyes shining she grinned up at the woman then turned and watched the three prisoners go.  “Sorry I let the other one get away.  Won’t happen next time!”  Anya only let the sadness wash over her for a moment then returned to her happy self.  “We need to find that other guy.  What was up with that book?  Do you think he could tell us more?  Should we go get something to eat?  Now what do we do?”  The little gnome began to run at the mouth, then looking at the ground she started to wander off a bit, slightly distracted by something that only she seemed to care about.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

"You should get to Ordabet back in the Bow's Hall. He should give you your pay" the guard explained to Anya as he went back to his post.

 (( You get 170 EXP each))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2010)

*J**uliana Annushka Asimov
*
Julie cracked a smile down at the gnome, "I don't happen across little folk very often, tis' refreshing to see one so true to their ilk." She said. Turning to the Barbarian she nodded, "I'm coming on board to help assure the safety of your little operation."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2010)

*Anya?*

?We get pay?  Really?  We actually get paid to have fun like this??  Anya?s eyes were huge when the guard spoke.  ?WOOHOO!!!  We need to get back!!?  she became extremely excited and began to jump up and down.  

Then the new woman spoke to her.  ?Really?  Well that doesn?t surprise me??  She slows her jumping a bit and looks up at the sky.  ?We kind mostly hide and run away.  Not like me wanting to fight! FIGHT! FIGHT!?  she giggles directing her big eyes back to Juliana.  ?Oh?so you are coming to help us?  Well as you can see we don?t really need help unless you are like a healer or something.  Why didn?t they put a healer on our squad?  Do you think the other squads have healers?  I mean, yeah Eagles fly but they can?t heal.  Look at poor Valencia.?  She pointed at the elf then paused smirking slightly, her eyes taking on a slightly malicious gleam.  ?Okay.  I say if you want to be in our group you have to able to heal her right now!? she giggled slightly as she waited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

With one hand down on her hip, Julie walks nearer to the injured female, ignoring the bulk of the Gnomes questions. In a semi commanding tone she asks, "Let me see?" she examines the wounded arm and without magic or advanced divine power, she does what she can.

Heal Check:
1d20+6+2=23


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

She had a ugly wound, but nothing some days of full rest would not heal. If any, Juliana manages to clean the wound and keep it disinfected. If Valencia wants to heal her wound completely she could find someone to help her for the right price. She would need the money from the job first.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2010)

*Anya…*

At first she was expecting some kind of light show and amazing skill but the woman only cleaned it up.  For a moment Anya stood staring then burst into laughter.  “Okay.  It was turned on me.  You are a sharp one…”  She raised an eyebrow over one big eye and smirked.  “Guess I’m going to have to watch out for you.”  Again she burst out into giggles.  “Come on…” She continues through her giggling.  “We should get our pay.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov

*Julie sighed brushing back her hair, "It's pretty good considering that I'm not adept at healing just yet," she explained. "I am a duelist of Densa," she said. 

Reaching up, she brushed her hair out of her face in a theatrical manner.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

((Let's just not mention Seldlon from now on, ok? In case Kinzey likes to come back or anything.))

Everyone in town was out doing business in the market. The new products from the capital had just arrived so it was almost an organized chaos in the streets. People would flock around the caravans trying to be the first ones to get their stuff.

The group made their way cross the main street towards the Bow's Hall. The doors were open and inside was way cooler. "Moon Squad" was already back and sitting in what seemed the dinning area. It had two huge tables with benches. Jessica, the sorcerer leader of Moon Squad greeted them with a small nod. 

At the back, near Lumina's personal studio, was a desk where Ordabet was going through some papers, really focused on his work.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2010)

*Anya…*

The small gnome basically strutted into the big room as they entered.  She saw the other group and waved at them enthusiastically as she scanned the room.  “Where is he?”  Anya began to jump up and down until she spotted the man sitting at the desk.  “Ordabet!  Ordabet!”  she began to yell and wave before racing forward.  “We got the guys.  We are all done!  What do we get for pay?  When is our next mission?  Do we get eat now?  So what happens now?”  She began firing off questions while she peered over his desk at him.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

Ordabet almost spilled some ink on his paper when Anya started jumping and yelling. He wasn't used to this much energy. "I see you made it back. Good! Ehem..." he nodded and took a key from his pocket. "Ah, you found them Juliana, wonderful. I was fearing you would miss them on the way back. You guys are lucky... besides Juliana *you are having another member on your squad. She's an elf... her name is Nae*. She must be around here" 

"Hold on" he said as he opened a drawer from his desk with the key. "Here is your payment. *150 gold coins for each one*. Do you have anything else to report? Did they give you any trouble?" Ordabet realizes *Valencia*'s shoulder has blood stains.  "That's a nasty wound. There's a small shrine in here, near the library. You will find a cleric of Iora who will be able to heal you for a small fee. Of course, she can only heal you so much... she's not that powerful but I think it would be enough to put you back on track" Ordabet explained to the ranger.


In the Bow's Hall you will find:
-A 3rd level Cleric + Shrine
-Dinning hall (moon squad is here having some food)
-A small library, nothing fancy. The records of monsters and missions are stored here too.
-Barracks. Self explanatory.
-A Weaponsmith. Want more weapons?

"You have the rest of the day off. You can go to look around the town, maybe even spend some time in the pub. Just don't get wasted because you need to stay alert for your next mission tomorrow. The dinning hall offers the basic vegetable soup and some pasta if you like to try it." Ordabet closed his drawer again.  "Is there anything else I can help you with?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2010)

"A..another member!?" Dangil pumped his fist in celebration. "Glorious news indeed! But first!" He turned to Julianna "Before you are officially accepted into the Hero Elite Squad of the Eagle, we must exchange greetings in the customary manner!" He walked over and gave the new member a hug.

"The embrace of heroes!" he boomed. He then let go and looked around

"Nae! Show yourself! We must embrace!"

He wondered though about what the scholars had said. Impending doom and the like. But then shrugged his shoulders. He didn't understand and it seemed too cryptic for him. Perhaps Valencia or Anya understood it better. All he knew was there was something out there that needed stopping. As he waited for Nae he looked at Ordabet wondering if he knew anything.

"Do you know anything about impending doom?" he asked as a man who obviously didn't know what was going on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2010)

At the call a young elven girl approached.  She was a small slip of a girl, thin even by elven standards and were she human one might guess her to be sixteen.  Her features were somewhat obscured behind her long hair which lay about her randomly reaching almost to the floor but what could be seen in her dark eyes showed a dazed look of sorts, as if overwhelmed by her surroundings.  She was dressed simply but the clothing seemed worn, almost to the point of falling apart.

Following close behind her was a large white-gray wolf.  As she stopped the wolf circled about her protectively watching the party and surroundings.

She spoke hesitantly, her common heavily accented with Elven, "Nae is-- Nae go with these people?"  She glanced at the wolf uncertainly then about the room nervously looking as if she might run at any moment.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2010)

Dangil looked around at the timid girl and beamed at her with a genuinely huge smile.

"Have no fear young lady..." then noticed she was elven.

"Have no fear young lady," he repeated in elven "We are all pure of heart and will smite down evil with the holy hammer of justice, truth and friendship. We would be delighted, no honoured if you would join our band of heroes!"

he had no idea what this girl could do, by the looks of it not much but he didn't care. He honestly believed that as long as they had the will of a hero, that anything was possible.

"Come! Join us! And we shall celebrate the arrival of two...excuse me, three new recruits!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2010)

The Elven girl smiled slightly, though still seemed quite on edge.  She knelt down and placed a hand on the wolf to stop the pacing then nodded at Dangil and replied in Elven, "Whisper will go with you, the man found Whisper when she came to the city, said that this would be best for Whisper."  Oddly though lacking in accent since switching to Elven something still seems off in her speech, somewhat unrefined despite her age.

((Nae is elven for "Whisper"))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

(( Guys, if you need some help to remember what's happening, I'm writing a resume of the game in the wiki's journal STARRYVALE ))

Ordabet nodded at the girl. "Yes, we found her in the edge of the city. Seems like Nae has been alone out there for a while so... I guessed she could help you out in the wilderness. You are helping lots of people with your skills, little Nae" he cheered the elven girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Being hugged by the massive Barbarian wasn't exactly what Julie would have had in mind for her first meetings with the party. She grinned wryly, trying to bare it as she was grasped tightly between the man's arms, she felt her bones pop and she made no effort to reciprocate the hug. When she was finally released she smirked, "That's quite a way of welcoming others you have there," she said. 

Straightening the armor on her thin frame, she made her way over to Nae, "I guess I'm not the new person anymore," she smiled and taking her hand around the hilt of her blade, she offered the other hand out to to shake the Elven woman's. "It's good to meet you."


----------



## Chaos (Jul 8, 2010)

"Ah, more new blood" Rezan warmly welcomed the smallish elf (and she really didn't look a day over 15 by human standards) into the group with a handshake and a good smile. "I hope you have fun and do whatever you want too"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Julie glanced to Rezan curiously, the statement about doing whatever one wanted called her attention to the situation. She asked him, stepping back from the Elven Female a little, "What do you mean, 'do whatever you want?'" The question might have sounded odd, but the statement had struck her as an odder one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2010)

Nae took the offered hands and looked at Rezan puzzled, "why would Nae do what she didn't want to do?"

((Just for clarification Nae's 120 years old, which is on a direct proportion about 16 by human "human years".  "Looks like" could probably range anywhere from 12-18, likely towards the younger end of the spectrum due to her small size.  She's also 5'2" and 82lbs which makes her short and very very skinny even by Elven standards.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

(( Added Nae's sheet to the Wiki. Evilmoogle, you can ask for an invite from the wiki.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2010)

((Already did  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

(( Fixed  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2010)

*Anya?*

?Alright!?  Anya grinned tossing up the small pouch of gold into the air, then slipping it into a pocket as it landed back into her hand.  She then looked toward the new elf, slowly she walked up so she was only standing a couple of inches away and then turned her face upward.  ?You talk funny.?  she giggled slightly then danced away.  ?But cutely!?  she added before she bumped into a table.  

As if her mind was jarred by the impact, her shoulders slumped.  ?I could have caught that last guy?? Anya thought to herself looking at the floor.  ?But, I was too slow.  What can I do?? she asked herself then shifted causing the gold in her pocket to bounce and jingle.  ?I remember seeing some of my ilk riding dogs and ponies, they didn?t slow anyone down.  That?s it!? she screamed in her head, her eyes lighting up.  ?A MOUNT!? she yelled pointing her finger upward.  ?First I will eat then I will go find the stables or something?? she bounded away from the group and over to get some pasta?.and soup.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

Anya rushed to the table where the Moon Squad where finishing their food.  A young woman hurried to serve her the vegetable soup and the pasta. It wasn't bad, but it was just something to fill people's stomachs.

After eating, Anya rushed to the stables where she saw the old man with the mules and the carts. He was feeding the animals.

The guys from Bear Squad had just returned. They looked pretty beat up. Heian and Havard, the two teen fighters, brought each one a tail of a giant scorpion. 

"There. I officially hate bugs" Heian tossed the tail near the dinning table.

"You mean arachnids" Jessica the leader of Moon Squad interrupted. 

"Yeah, Whatever"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Hiya good sir!”  Anya exploded into the stable.  “Did you have fun today?  Do you like taking care of the animals?”  she began to walk down the middle of the stables glancing from side to side at the creatures inside.  “I hope all is well with you.”  She kept prattling on, pausing slightly after each question but continuing on before he could answer.  “As you may have noticed I’m not quite as large as the other giants in my group.”  She giggled slightly then looked up at him.  “And, because of that…not as fast!”  Anya crossed her arms in a huff and looked away for a moment as if she was pouting.  But, then her normal good humor returned quickly and she looked back up at him grinning.  “So can you help me move faster?  Do you have or know where I can find a creature that is swift and not to big for me to ride?”  Her eyes began to glow as she thought of it and she laced her fingers together under her chin and begged.  “Please?”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae trailed along behind Anya quietly, curious about the small creature.  She relaxed visibly once they entered the stables.  Ghost followed behind her obediently the whole time, alert but otherwise ignoring the people.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2010)

Anya and Nae went off to the stables, leaving Dangil with the others

"Food! I must replenish my reserves so that I can protect more innocent!" Dangil said. He would go into the hall.

"I require nourishment! Celebratory nourishment! Today I feast!"

He noticed the mmbers of the other squads and the giant scorpion tails "A successful mission I see. Congratulations! But you cannot possibly hope to overcome our group in terms of greatness!" Dangil said standing on the table and grinning at the other squads. If there was one thing Dangil hated it was having nothing to do


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

@Anya
"Good Afternoon, Lady" the keeper greeted Anya. "Uhm... well, there could be something. Hold on" he moved to the back of the stables and came back with a war pony. It was white with brown spots and it had a scar in the neck. "His previous owner was killed a week ago. A monster attacked them while they were scouting... this little fellow made it back. I don't know if you like it" The war pony looked at Anya... and tried to lick her head. That hair seemed tasty. 

@Nae
The old man eyed Nae and motioned her to come close "Don't be afraid little girl-...Ohh..ohohoho. Quite puppy you have there!"  he said rather nervous at the sight of the wolf. The mules started to whine. "I take his well trained, right? He wont go for a tasty horse leg, yes? hehehe...."

@Dangil
"Ah, you bet we did great thing...against greater things" said Havard tossing his tail besides Heian's. "Those things...ack... just disgusting" he had a visible shiver.

"I'll stomp any bug from now on.... No remorse. YEAH, That goes for you too ANT!" he squished an ant in the table. "I'll go get our money.... Sweet shiny money"

Dangil was served the soup and the pasta quickly.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 8, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

She'd stayed quiet through most of the introduction of Nae, mostly because her shoulder hurt, but partly because the other elf unsettled her. She was obviously as awkward around people as Valencia was, but she was certainly very...elvish. _I'm having an identity crisis, _ Valencia thought wryly as she looked around for the cleric. Dangil and Anya seemed to occupying themselves nicely--Dangil had procured a meal through the unusual method of standing on the table (but Valencia was already expecting no different from the boisterous barbarian) and Anya had fled off to the stables for a mount. 

Making a mental note to check on Pegasus as soon as she could, Valencia made her way to the shrine, hoping that the cleric's price wasn't too outrageous.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

Valencia didn't had any problems finding the shrine. There she found a small room with many divine symbols hanging from the walls. A woman dressed in a white tunic without sleeves was there doing prayer to the symbol of Osalnys. She realized someone had entered the room and finished quickly. "Good morning" she said in a cheerful manner. "You are new around here, right? First day?" she pointed at the shoulder. She examined the wound.

"Well, that's was pretty deep. You are lucky it didn't actually cut any tendons or bones. Alright, I can heal that for 30 gold coins but also you will promise me you wont go around getting into trouble until tomorrow, ok? A full night rest!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Instead of shooting the breeze, Julie heads down to the shop area and looks over the weapon there, she's interested in possibly picking up a secondary weapon or some other supplies. She picked up three wooden stakes, just in case. She also purchased a *light mace* and a potion of minor healing. (55 gp)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

Juliana had no trouble finding the weapons with the small store of the weaponsmith at the Bow's Hall. The potion, on the other hand, was tricky to find. Everyone who had enough money would try to buy them. They could be the difference between life or death during a monster attack to town or a raid.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Oh my…”  Anya’s eyes became huge almost filling her head as she looked at the pony.  “He’s perfect!”  her voice was several octaves higher than normal and cracked as she said it.  Once the equine tried to lick her she flung her arms around the creatures neck.  “I’ll take him!  How much do you want for him?  What is his name?  How old is he?  What does he eat?  What‘s his favorite food?  Does he come with a saddle?”  She began to fire off her questions again then noticed Nea had followed her.

“Oh her and her doggy are fine.  She talks a bit funny but…”  Anya looked over her shoulder at the elf.  “She seems alright to me.  Want to meet my pony?”  she just started answering for Nea and assumed about Ghost, even if she had only met them moments before, they were now squad mates after all.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 9, 2010)

"I mean exactly what I say, fair lady" Rezan bowed. "It might sound strange to you, but living life the best you can and doing whatever you want to do is my most important code. The others didn't like me for it, but it is clearly the most important thing in life." He put up an innocent smile. "You don't have to take it, of course. I won't stop you from putting anything in the path of freedom. It's just my way of wishing you to have a good life"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae nodded along with Anya's explanation, "Ghost will behave, he doesn't like horse meat anyway.  Says it's too chewy."  She smiled and approached the pony curious about the domesticated animal.  She stroked it's nose, clicking her tongue softly as she inspected the creature.

((Old-school checks!))

Nae will attempt to determine the quality/traits of the pony (not sure what you'll want here, so I'll give you everything  ):

Wild Empathy Check:
1d20+3
19+3 = 22

Animal Handling:
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

Knowledge: Nature:
1d20+9
19+9 = 28


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

@Anya
"Slow down, slow down!" the man tried to follow Anya's questions. "His name, if my memory doesn't fail, is Spots... I could be wrong. Well, is a good warpony you see, it will be 45 gold coins for him. I can sell you the saddle and his equipment too... 10gc for the saddle and 2gc for the bit and bridal. You should buy some feed, but he can grass if you are out of the city. Each feed per day is 5 copper coins. Is that ok with you?"

@Nae
The Warpony is about 5 years of age and very strong. For his scars she can tell he has seen many battles but seems at full health. He seems to know the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel... if Anya knows how to ride and handle the animal, she wont have any problem telling him what to do. In fact, the  for better protection... but that will be expensive for the moment.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2010)

Nae nods to herself then smiles at Anya, "He's a good pony, strong and faithful.  He says he'll keep you high and safe Avae'nys so you won't get stepped on."  Nae smiles broadly oblivious to any possible insult.

((Of course Nae doesn't _actually_ speak to animals.  Not normally at least))

((Also "Avae'nys" is "joy filled sister"in Elven, since apparently everyone speaks it  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2010)

Dangil had eaten heartily and was now walking around the town. He looked around for something that would entertain him. He remembered what the scholar said about the journal and he wanted to know more. It bothered him. He went towards the jail to see if the scholar had anymore information.

"Greeting Oh keeper of the Jail!" he said to the guard, "Are prisoners allowed visitors perchance?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2010)

*Anya…*

Taking a few breaths of her talking she listens to the stable master and nods enthusiastically.  “That sounds perfect!”  Anya then digs into her pockets to find the appropriate amount of money.  “Here is 57 gold for the horse and stuff and…”  she thinks for a moment then begins to count out more money before stopping and hesitating.  “Here is one more gold to ensure the best care for Spots!”  she then hands over the 58 gold coins.  “Just let me know when you need more!”  Anya grinned up at the man and ran her hand down the pony’s nose.

Then it was Nae’s turn to speak.  Anya stood silently listening to the elf then, if it was possible, her grin grew wider.  “That is exactly what I wanted!  I will be as swift as the rest of you and stand as tall so I can see more than knees and groins!  Thank you Nae!  Thank you Spots!  Thank you….Sir!” she calls to the stable master last not knowing his name then buried her face into his mane, smelling the sweet scent of hay.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

The Guard shook his head. "I'm sorry pal. No visits for the moment. That's why they got out in the first place, seems like someone slipped them some tools and that damn rogue managed to open the locks. Again, sorry. If you like, I can pass a message." the guard explained to Dangil.

"The big one, Zanthar, they will most likely execute him. He's too dangerous to let go or keep locked.  The rogue... he might be in his cell for a year or two. And the scholar guy... not sure yet about him. I heard he planned the assault, so I guess he will stay there at -least- 6 months if not more. Can't say really... there will be a closed door trail tonight to decide. You can hear the verdict early in the morning."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Without the potion, Julie departs from the shop area. She wasn't sure about being able to acquire the potion, but with the addition of their newest team member she didn't have too much to worry about. As she walked through Starryvale she decided that it might be a good idea to check in on a horse, at least for a temporary use. She would try and find a light, non combat trained horse and a saddle. 

When she found the stables she would enter, wave a man from the counter down and greet him, "I just stopped by to see if you had a mare trained for riding, something light and simple," she smiled. "You see, I'm working to help guard the town and I need something a just for getting around, it could be good advertisement, a pretty woman, looking like I look, perched atop of one your horses. Think about it..." 

Julie leaned down slightly, sure to take a certain tone and to flash a little skin for the stable owner to see. 

*Diplomacy: *
   1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27) + 2 [circumstantial if the stableman is from the same country as Highroad]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

(( No, she find the potion. It just took her more time to find it))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2010)

((Oh okay, well I can still afford this))


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2010)

*Valencia Mell*

Valencia hands over the gold and agrees to the cleric's insistence on not getting in trouble. It's not as if she'll be doing much tonight, other than finding a place to sleep. Cities aren't really her thing, and even her new group seems nice enough, she's still not much of a people person.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

@Valencia
Valencia knows she could sleep in the barracks at the Bow's Hall. Again, they offer the basic services and there's not much privacy (although the woman's barrack is separated from the men's). If Valencia wishes to save some coins she can sleep there for free. Other wise, it wont be difficult to find lodging in Starryvale.

The day was coming to an end and the temperature became more bearable now. A nice wind from the plains caressed the small town.


@Juliana
She entered the town's stables. Not the Hunter's. ((Just clearing that up))

"hehehe, Yes... I see~...erh... I-I mean. I -know-... Ehem...*cough* I can give you a good discount. 60 gold coins for that mare. That's a great deal right there. -20% discount!" he offered Juliana with wink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*



soulnova said:


> @Juliana
> She entered the town's stables. Not the Hunter's. ((Just clearing that up))
> 
> "hehehe, Yes... I see~...erh... I-I mean. I -know-... Ehem...*cough* I can give you a good discount. 60 gold coins for that mare. That's a great deal right there. -20% discount!" he offered Juliana with wink.



"Hm, I could definitely be persuaded into that deal," Julie said. "As for the saddle, I don't desire anything fancy really.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

@Juliana
"Uhm... let me see what I have here... yes. Here it is." he looks around behind some crates and takes out a second hand saddle. "It's a little worn out, but works perfectly, I tried it myself but people don't like how it looks. I can give it to you for 6 gc. Would you take it, dear Lady?" he asked again with a huge smile. He wasn't an Adonis but he certainly wasn't ugly either. He was in his 30s and was starting to take some genuine interests in her "So... you didn't give me your name. Frank Millwind at you service...and you are?" he placed the saddle over the counter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov

*She inspected it slowly, "I would have to say it still looks nice. Worn can be good sometimes too." She paused momentarily, "Oh, my name is Julianna," she said. "People usually just call me Julie though. It's nice to meet you, Frank."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

@Juliana
"Julie, I think we have a deal" he shook Juliana's hand. "You know, I'm kinda of lucky there aren't many women like you around or I'd be out of business. Don't tell the others ok? You will have a nice discount here. Alright?" Frank gave her the saddle with a more than friendly smile and a wink.

@Anya/Nae
"Don't worry Miss gnome... that would be enough to take care of it for a week or so. I'll look for you if Spots and I need anything else" the keeper pated the pony in the back. "Just bring him in the night here and I'll take care of the rest"

@Dangil/Renzan
"Say..." Havard, one of the human fighters from Bear squad approached Dangil. "....That elven chick... the young one. How old is she again?"

"Forget the kid" his friend, Heian, pushed him away "The red head... I mean... WOW" he raised his eyebrows and moved his hands forming her silhouette. "What's her name? She wasn't with us when the teams were formed, right?"

*As nightfall approach... what will our adventurers do?*


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Thank you kind Sir.”  Anya said burrowing her nose a little deeper into the pony’s scent then ran her hand down its mane before stepping back.  “It has been a wonderful day today Nae.”  she said still staring at the pony instead of those around her.  “I can’t wait to see what tomorrow brings.”  On those words she turned back to the stable man.  “Speaking of tomorrow.  I will let you feed Spot and put him to bed because I may need him on the morrow.  So take good care of him please!”  she then kissed the pony on the nose and began to walk out.  “So what is your story Nae?  Why do you talk so funny?  When did you pick up your friend there?  What kind of stuff do you like to do?  Why did you want to join the Hunters?  Did you eat yet?  Are you tired?”  As she is prone to do, Anya began firing off questions without waiting for answers, while she walked out of the stable.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae staggered at the barrage of questions while walking with the gnome.  When she could get a word in edgewise she interjected, "Nae is Nae.  Ghost is Ghost," she paused to indicate the wolf before continuing, "just like Avae'nys is Avae'nys."  She smiled broadly at the Gnome.  

"Nae met Ghost when he was a pup.  She was friends with his pack, hunted with them when the Winter was rough.  Good pack, strong, fast.  When Winter left, the pack moved on, Nae stayed behind.  Ghost stayed too.  He bigger now than he was, will get bigger yet though."

"Nae was hunting with Ghost in the woods, went far, food is getting scarce.  Met the nice man, he took Nae here, said it was better for her that she could help here."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

(( Just a note here. Winter is not really cold in here. Around 40F. Snow is seen in the mountains. Right now you are in mid spring but its been pretty hot))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2010)

Dangil turned to the other guys.

"Yes! It would seem the fates have smiled on me! I have a team full of women! But they are powerful as they are beautiful, if you stare too long you are likely to get an appendage ripped off! And I am quite fond of mine!" Dangil said, "But to feel the warmth of a woman's touch. It has been quite some time...." his thoughts started to wander.

Dangil realised the sun had almost completely disappeared. "Ah! How stupid of me! I have nowhere to sleep yet. Is there an Inn or someplace where a great hero can rest?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

@Dangil 
Havard shrugged. "Well, there are the barracks at the Bow's Hall. Is just a simple bed. We are trying one of the Inns.... Zarrya's Inn, is the best in town. 2 gold coins the night."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2010)

"Well I'm in the mood to be lavish, let's get to Zarrya's then! We shall exhange stories of our youth whilst drinking. Any nice looking staff at the Inn?" Dangil walked and talked, heading for the Inn


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

With a wink in return and a nod, she departed from Frank's shop and headed back out into the stables to collect her new horse and saddle the creature. she rubbed the side of the horse's head and spoke in a gentle voice to the animal, "We're going to have to think of a name for you," she said with a smile, "But I think we're going to get along just fine."

She wouldn't tell the others, nor would she make much mention of anything besides where she got the horse. She left, headed back to the base where the others resided.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

@Dangil
"Alright, let's go to the inn then. Hey, but if you steal our girl, we won't let it pass, did you hear" Havard warned the barbarian.

"Yeah, no girl stealing, huh" they surely meant serious business. Of course, they were barely old enough to grow some mustache. 

They walked to the Inn and entered as there was a small group of musicians were delighting the patrons with their music in the dinning area. Some even were dancing. It was a catchy tune.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq-vFWnKIV4[/YOUTUBE]


@Juliana/Anya/Nae
She went back to the Hunter's base and found Anya and Nae still there. Ghost was starting to yawn and scratch the back of his head.

Jessica, the sorcerer from Moon squad approached. "Seems like the boys went out to party. Would you mind some company? Are you spending the night here with the rest?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2010)

"Haha! Now this is what I've been yearning! Drink, dance and the ladies! Come you two! I shall buy you a round for leading me here!" Dangil said gregariously. He walked over to the bar and slammed his fist on the table with a big smile. "Three mugs of your finest barkeep! Oh and would you happen to have a place where the great hero Dangil can rest his head after a night of debauchery?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

@Dangil
"HAH! Well, yes!" the old barkeep boasted "We have the finest rooms in all town. I bet my trousers that mine are better than the mayor's bedrooms themselves! HAHAHAHAHA. Here you have boys!" he served 3 mugs of his best beer. "Just keep an eye on your kid friends there. My girls don't like hands all over, they could loose some fingers, hehehe"

By the time Dangil turned around witht he beer, the two boys were already dancing around a beautiful young lady client, like moths to the light of a candle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Looking up at Jessica, Julie smiled, "I guess we could do with some company," she said. "I'm Julia by the way, you're with the Moon Company from the looks of it, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

"My name is Jessica Redstar, from Norinth" Jessica nodded and showed a small moon she had made with magic in her clothes. "Is not a big deal. I could make one for you. Maybe a the whole silhouette or a wing... even a feather. Say... how did your day go? We had a small earth elemental to deal with. I'm glad we didn't find anything bigger or more of the same because the story would have ended really different." Jessica explained sighing. She looked really delicate and elegant. Hard to imagine her out in the wild fighting monsters. Long and well cared nails and even perfect make up. 

Julie could remember girls like this back at the wealthy parties in Highroad. They were more focused on her looks and who would be their fiancée instead on magic and killing stuff.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Juliana/Anya/Nae
> She went back to the Hunter's base and found Anya and Nae still there. Ghost was starting to yawn and scratch the back of his head.
> 
> Jessica, the sorcerer from Moon squad approached. "Seems like the boys went out to party. Would you mind some company? Are you spending the night here with the rest?"



((Following based off of a few assumptions and a knowledge:Nature check))
1d20+9
18+9 = 27

"Nae will sleep outside, it won't rain tonight and sleeping inside will get stuffy."  She rubbed Ghost's head, "You can come, more bodies will keep the chill down if the winds pick up.  Ghost says it's okay as long as you don't snore, but don't mind him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*



soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I really haven't had much time to do anything besides just join up and meet some people," said Julie. "I only just got here and all."

When she heard the other woman's offer she shook her head, "That's perfectly fine, I'd rather not put you through the trouble of making me something," Julie smiled. 



EvilMoogle said:


> ((Following based off of a few assumptions and a knowledge:Nature check))
> 1d20+9
> 18+9 = 27
> 
> "Nae will sleep outside, it won't rain tonight and sleeping inside will get stuffy."  She rubbed Ghost's head, "You can come, more bodies will keep the chill down if the winds pick up.  Ghost says it's okay as long as you don't snore, but don't mind him."



Looking over at Nae curiously and a little confused she answered, "Oh, okay Nae, are you sure you're alright out there alone?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

Nae looked at Julie puzzled.  "Nae not alone, Nae have Ghost.  And if Avae'nys, big sword woman, and painted face woman come even better."  Nae smiled politely.

"But Nae can manage alone too, Nae was alone for many winters before she met Ghost."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov

*"Even then, I would feel more comfortable if I came out there with you, I'm not totally unadapted to sleeping outdoors, really," Julie said with a smile. She hadn't really gotten a good read on Nae yet, she wasn't sure what the girl was about.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

((Nae is Nae   She also only has the vaguest memory of constructed houses and no understanding of inns and the like))

"It will be much nicer outside, Nae knows.  Ghost soft and comfortable.  And most animals leave wolves alone, you don't have to worry about problems."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

The girls made the way out to a nice part at the edge of the training patio. It had a couple of big trees and seemed like a good place to sleep. Nae was right. There wasn't a single cloud in the sky and the magnificent night was adorned with thousands of stars. They looked strangely bright that day. There was a refreshing breeze. They would sleep pretty well there.

(( Ready to for the following day??))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

((Fine with me  ))

Once they had chosen their spot Nae unrolled an old and weathered bedroll and curled up with Ghost atop it quickly drifting off to sleep.  The wolf stayed up a bit longer, cautiously watching as things settled down before he also drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2010)

((yup go for it))

Dangil had a good time chatting with the members of the inn and even had a bit of a dance. He paid the two gold and slept at the Inn.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Could you make anything we wanted?  Say…even a flock of eagles soaring majestically around the sky?”  Anya began to run with her arms out stretched and circled the other women.  She listened to them as she spun around then skidded to a halt.  “Of course we sleep outside!”  Anya rolled her eyes slightly.  “It helps me to count the stars to get to sleep!”  she grinned and followed the others.  

Laying down she put her hands behind her head and looked up.  “Beautiful!”  Anya declared then began to count.  “1...2...3...4...” then she was sound a sleep, for once absolutely motionless and quiet.

(Go for it.  )


----------



## Chaos (Jul 11, 2010)

Rezan had almost fallen asleep standing (it was a weird habit of his) when someone approached him and Dangil. Dangil seemed to be quite interested in the company and started talking before the other guy had even finished his sentence, so he decided to let it rest at that. He picked up a small bit of the conversation and thus went to the bunks in Bow hall. No sense in wasting money for luxury he didn't need anyway. 

((Oi oi oi))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2010)

Everyone had a good night, specially the girls camping. Sleeping under the star in spring had its charm. Just when the sun rose, the town became alive again, almost as it had been holding its breath. 

The jury will give their verdict on the case of Erlend and the other two criminals outside the town's jail, if anyone is interested on hearing it. 

Ordabet is heard in the Hall's main studio rather... nervous. He just received some message... and seems like bad news.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae woke with the first light of dawn and stretched still nuzzled with Ghost.  She gathered up her things carefully and quietly and once convinced she had everything accounted for she shook the large wolf gently.  "Ghost, Nae is hungry we should hunt.  Need to do a good job, lots of mouths to feed today."  She left out that she didn't think the other girls were fit for hunting.  So far the city had been very strange, all the buildings, only animals she had seen so far were rats.

She spent a moment pondering where best to look for food, she would need a lot of rats to feed everyone.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2010)

@Nae
Soon an old smell took Nae for surprise. It was, as she remembered... some kind of bread. She remembered a fuzzy form, an elven woman taking something out of an oven. The smell came from a quiet old house in the edge of town, just against the walls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2010)

Nae sniffed the air carefully and crept towards the source of the smell.  Ghost trotted behind her obediently.  As she reached the house she motioned for Ghost to wait outside and climbed carefully through the (presumably since she could smell it) open window.

Stealth (Untrained):
1d20+4
19+4 = 23


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2010)

@Nae
She was able to open the window slightly to peek inside the house. It was barely lit as if the people inside didn't need much light. She found an old lady taking cinnamon rolls out of the oven. She put them on the kitchen table and started to boil some milk in a pot.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 12, 2010)

Rezan slowly woke up. The night had been good, but now that he was awake, there was no point in lying. He stepped from his bed. Today was judgment day for the criminals they'd brought in yesterday. Judgement...

Rezan walked out of Bow's hall and to the Town jail. He wanted to know what the guy's had gotten to stomach.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2010)

@*Rezan /Dangil*
Rezan walked over to the jail and there was already some people gathered at the entrance. Dangil was passing over there on his way to the hall. Everyone fell silent when a woman in her forties came out with a scroll. She started to read.

"A verdict has been reached at midnight. Zanthar Yundital of Ashcreek will be hanged by the end of this week at noon for the charges of murder and rape." People around cheered and clapped "William Lodge will be carry out a 2 year sentence for robbery and felony murder... with additional 6 months of community service in Starryvale..."

"Hang him too!" someone yelled among the people. The woman didn't care and kept reading.

"Erlend Mirabar will carry out a 1 year sentence in his cell and will be expeled from any clerical titles for complicity and planning of a felony. That's all." The woman closed the scroll "Zanthar will be hanged three miles from town and then his corpse will be burned as usual. Anyone can come along." she shrugged and went back into the jail.

Some people sighed, maybe on relief and went on to their daily duties.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2010)

((Only 2 years for felony murder?   ))



soulnova said:


> @Nae
> She was able to open the window slightly to peek inside the house. It was barely lit as if the people inside didn't need much light. She found an old lady taking cinnamon rolls out of the oven. She put them on the kitchen table and started to boil some milk in a pot.



Nae sniffed rapidly taking in the strange delicious scent of the rolls, when her empty stomach could take it no longer she carefully pushed the window open and climbed in carefully and quietly creeping towards the hot rolls.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2010)

((Sounds like they are in the American Justice system. ))
*
Anya…*

“Yes….please….may I have…some more…”  Anya mumbled in her sleep, her hands outstretched for some imaginary treat someone was handing her.  “No…wait!”  she struggled a bit.  “I wanted…vanilla!” she sat upright her hands ready to fend off something but it only took moments before she realized where she was.  “Oh yeah…”  She giggled to herself and jumped up.  Gathering her stuff she looked around and shrugged before deciding to go about her day.  “I guess Nae and Ghost are off doing…stuff…”  she giggled again thinking what kind of trouble they could be getting into.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2010)

(( xP Sorry, maybe I mixed up the words. I'm not exactly well versed in laws... Specially the English concepts. He actually tried to dissuade Erlend to use Zanthar for the job, as he knew the man was too dangerous. Then the shit hit the fan as predicted. So yeah... I thought 2 years would be enough. xD Don't get any funny ideas, uh.   ))

The woman had not yet seen Nae. The elven girl managed to see something else below the kitchen table. A small golden dog was sleeping in a basket. (corgi)



Perception 1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)

The ears moved towards Nae and he immediately turned his head to her. He started barking frantically.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2010)

Dangil looked on as the woman read out the sentences and rubbed his chin. The sentences seemed fair. He spotted Rezan.

"Good morning friend!" he put a heavy hand on his back, "A fine judgement I think, though I would have liked to speak with Erlend a little more. The contents of the journal intrigue me." he said whilst doing some stretches


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2010)

Nae jumped slightly at when the dog started to bark and scrambled to hide under the table.  Once as hidden as she can get she'll try to quiet the dog.

Stealth (Untrained):
1d20+4
1+4 = 5 (Meh, the RNG giveth and the RNG taketh away)

Wild Empathy:
1d20+3
18+3 = 21


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2010)

@NAE
While she tried to hide under the table she moved the chairs making some noise and not really hidding from the woman. The dog had moved to his owner side in a defensive manner, although he calmed down and stopped barking with Nae's wild skills.

 "What? What is it Benny? Is that cat again? Shoo! Shoo! You are not getting anything today, you thief cat" the woman was in front of her but wasn't really spotting her. It was then that Nae realized the woman was partially or totally blind. "Shooo. Did it go now Benny?" she moved her hands trying to scare the cat, while Benny whined a little still looking at Nae. "Ah yes... I feel the wind from the window now. My, My! That cat is getting smarter!" she walked passing Nae and closed the window. "Well, my guardian you get a nice reward for protecting those rolls! Let's see..." she passed her hands over the pantry and found some dried jerky and tossed it in the general direction of the dog. "There, good boys deserve a tasty prize"

Benny immediatlely lost interest on Nae and went for the jerky.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2010)

((You know, everyone doesn't have to wait on me...))

*Nae*
Nae slowly relaxed as the woman moved past.  Was the woman blind?  She felt a slight twinge of sadness in the fact that the woman would likely die soon.  Blind and crippled hunters had to rely on the scraps of others, it was only a matter of time.

Still something felt odd.  She didn't know much about cities but surely it took a lot of effort to build a house.  This woman obviously couldn't defend it against more than the weakest of predators yet she maintained not only herself and it but a runty dog as well?

Thinking about it was giving her a headache, and doing nothing for her empty stomach.  Assuming the dog and woman are still otherwise occupied she'll carefully stand up, grab the (hopefully cooling) rolls, and attempt her escape.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

((If you wonder where is everyone, Vergil was going to talk with Chaos outside the jail, I think Valencia was in the barracks, Juliana and Anya should be in the same place under the tree. Chaos is on vacation and posting sporadically, I recommend Vergil to move on for the moment. ))


@Nae
(Sadly) Nae only managed to take one roll as it was still very hot and she passed it from one hand to the other to avoid burning herself. She managed to move slowly to the front door, Benny following her close behind like he was escorting her out. Surely he knew she didn't belong to this pack. He sat in front of the door and waited until she opened it. 

As she scurried into the bushes outside. Ghost was already waiting for her hidden in the bushes too. Just then a young man appeared down the road with a basket. He knocked on the door and found it was slightly open. "Good morning? Mrs. Vernet, is everything ok?"

"Emil, good morning! ...wait...Was the door open? I can't believe it! No wonder why I can't catch that damn cat! IT IS A GENIUS! Opening doors and windows! What's next? Dancing?" Nae heard from inside the house how the man laughed at that remark "Oh well, never mind. Here are the rolls for the market, Emil. Sell them at five copper coins each"

"Yes, don't worry Mrs.Vernet, I'll take care of them" soon after, the young man left with the rolls in the basket.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2010)

soulnova said:


> ((If you wonder where is everyone, Vergil was going to talk with Chaos outside the jail, I think Valencia was in the barracks, Juliana and *Anya should be in the same place under the tree.* Chaos is on vacation and posting sporadically, I recommend Vergil to move on for the moment. ))





Kuno said:


> ((Sounds like they are in the American Justice system. ))
> *
> Anya?*
> 
> ?Yes?.please?.may I have?some more??  Anya mumbled in her sleep, her hands outstretched for some imaginary treat someone was handing her.  ?No?wait!?  she struggled a bit.  ?I wanted?vanilla!? she sat upright her hands ready to fend off something but it only took moments before she realized where she was.  ?Oh yeah??  She giggled to herself and jumped up.  Gathering her stuff she looked around and shrugged before deciding to go about her day and head off for some breakfast.  ?I guess Nae and Ghost are off doing?stuff??  she giggled again thinking what kind of trouble they could be getting into.


((I was wondering if you might have missed my post.  lol))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

(( Sorry, I missed the part of the breakfast.  I'll edit this post as soon as I have the chance ))


Anya walked over the dinning hall. The young waitress was placing oatmeal and glasses of orange juice along the table to whoever wanted a light breakfast. But most of the 'rookies' were already around Ordabet. Something was up.

Jessica was there too. "... but we killed it yesterday" she said rather suprised.

"No, these must be other elementals" Ordabet shook his head.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2010)

*Anya…*

The small gnome walked into the dining hall, humming to herself as she moved along.  “Breakfast!”  she exclaimed rushing over and moving to sit down then noticed the group huddled around Ordabet.  Quickly she grabbed the glass of orange juice then wandered over to the people gathered.  “What’s going on?”  Anya asked taking a gulp of her orange juice.  “An elemental?”  She questioned then pushed through the legs of everyone to gain the front of the group.  “Did you need Eagle Squad for something?  We are more than willing!” she exclaimed slopping her orange juice in her excitement.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2010)

Dangil strolled away from the jail and walked idly towards the market. He didn't go yesterday but decided to have a quick gander today

He looks around to see if he can spot any good deals.

Perception:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

@Vergil
Vergil manages to catch the smell of the most delicious cinnamon rolls he has ever smell before. He can tell they where made with love.  A young man is selling them in a corner of the market. People flock over trying to get some of those fantastic rolls.

"Remember 5 copper coins each! Please, make a line, please!" the young man tried to control the people but they were too eager to get their rolls.



@Anya
Some guys from the other squads gave some steps away from Anya to avoid being soaked in orange juice.

"Yes, Anya, I think we need every squad right now. This is really important." Ordabet explained. "Some of the guards were making a routine walk this morning outside the town and they were attacked by a bunch of earth elementals. We are not sure how many are they, could be 4 or 5... which is a real problem"


"You should know, we can't exactly predict where they will appear next. Elementals are one of the biggest threats to any Kingdom. In fact as the history books and Lium himself said... _'First appeared the elementals, destroying the walls and fields... then the monster came'_"  he was reading from his notebook "If they are too many or are too big... the town could be in a serious problem because our best fighters are out with Lumina fighting the orc tribes to the north. I wouldn't usually ask the new recruits to do such dangerous mission, but seems we are the only ones available"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

Julie made her way to the edge of town after awakening, making good time to see if there had been any disturbances during the night. She ambled her way down through the town and searched out one of the guards, not really checking the see where the others were going and figuring that if she needed to find them she would run into them around as most of them stood out. 

When she found one of the guards she stopped him, "Excuse me there, pardon. Mind if I ask a few things?" 

"I was just wondering if anything happened last night I might need to know about, any disturbances around the town or the like?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2010)

Nae waited quietly until the man went away and the woman went back inside then crawled out from the bushes.  "Not much here Ghost, Nae will have to try harder later."  She carefully tore the roll she did manage to get in two and tossed half to the large wolf before eagerly starting on her own.  "Come on, lets check back with the others, maybe they had better luck?"

With that she'll head back.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Of course Eagle Squad will take this on!”  Anya yelled jumping up in her excitement, the last of her orange juice spilling out of it’s glass.  “I will go round them up and we will get the things we need to vanquish this foe!”  she tossed her arms up and rushed out of the room still carrying the glass in her rush.  

Her first stop would be at the stables.  But, she begins to yell as she runs.  “Eagle Squad united!  Eagle Squad has a mission!”  Anya, burst into the stables still yelling but changing her tune slightly.  “I need Spot saddled!  I need Spot saddled!”


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

@Julie

The guard was a woman, older than Juliana herself but not by much. She had dark circles under her eyes. "We had an easy night but no more than an hour ago the guys from the north gate were attacked by some elementals, or so the rumor say. Everyone is in alert right now. We will have to tell the people in the market to go back for the moment" explained to Julie. "You look strong enough... I take you are with the hunters? I wouldn't like to be in you shoes right now..." she gave her a half smile.


@Nae
Nae looked for the other, but the girls werent by the tree anymore...but she could hear many people in the big house called Hall. They were talking about elementals attacking town. She inmediately spoted Anya among them waving an empty glass. She started to yell for the 'pack' to come gather back. Anya went directly to the stables.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*

"Hm the others mentioned something about elemental," Julie said. "There seems to be a lot of them attacking then, any reason why that would happen?" She ignored the joke half way.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

@Juliana
The woman shook her head. "Not really... elementals are dangerous but we usually have one... two at most in one month getting near town, is that right?" she asked behind, to one of the other guards.

"One or two a month, yeah" answered someone in the guard post.


"We had one already, like, a week ago... then another yesterday... and now this" she placed her hand in the hilt of her shortsword. "Just praying they are not getting all together to attack Starryvale. I heard that's how Kelshart was destroyed. A bunch elementals just washed over there about 30 or 40 years ago and killed most of the people. I tell ya, one or two, we can handle just fine... more than 5 at a time...mmmh" she left it there looking a little nervous. 

"Is not like we can talk to them, you know. I met some elven guys a couple of years back. They said the elementals used to just hang around minding their own business. You could even talk to them and ask stuff if you knew their words. Not now. They just go around attacking towns..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2010)

Dangils nostrils became utterly enticed with the rolls.

"What manner of delicious smell is this?!" He said striding to the queue. He stood and waited his turn though people were pushing ahead. This was very rude and Dangil did not like it. Not one bit.

"FORM AN ORDERLY LINE! THOSE THAT QUEUE JUMP WILL ANSWER TO MY WRATH!" Dangil boomed

(At work so can't do an intimidation roll. Would you be so kind as to do one for me pwease ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

((Don't worry.  ))
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

@Dangil
Some people jumped a little at Dangil's warning and hurried to form the line, altough they gave some nervous look to the barbarian. Soon enough, they bought their rolls and moved on. When it was Dangil turn, the young man smiled. "Heh, thanks for that. Sometimes they are really hungry for Mrs.Vernet roll and I have trouble to calm them down. How many would you like?" he asked giving Dangil a paper bag to put the rolls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov*



soulnova said:


> @Juliana
> The woman shook her head. "Not really... elementals are dangerous but we usually have one... two at most in one month getting near town, is that right?" she asked behind, to one of the other guards.
> 
> "One or two a month, yeah" answered someone in the guard post.
> ...



"You could just talk with them?" Julie asked folding her arms over her chest. "What happened? Why would generally friendly creatures just start attacking towns right and left."

There was already an answer formulating in her head, something was driving the elementals crazy.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Juliana Annushka Asimov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, it has been like this for all the Relentless Age. That's why elves are the ones remembering this stuff. They said the strongest clerics and mages could talk with gods but most of them died protecting the Kingdom when the shit went down. No way to contact the guys up there. It's been like... more than 100 years?" she tried to make the count.

"Yeah, 113 years" said the other guard in the post behind. 

"...so, they attacking towns is the normal stuff now, I guess. I would personally tell them to fuck off, but that's me" she joked a little. "Hey, gotta go back to the post. Give them hell for me, aright?" she went back to her post.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov

*"Will do," Julie nodded. 

As the guard left, she turned and headed back to base, Though she was younger than any elf she knew, she wondered if Nae or anyone else she could find would know something about all of this, it was clear Nae was young, she was over one hundred years old and perhaps she would know _something. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2010)

Nae needed little more motivation seeing Anya headed to the stables she sped her pace slightly to catch up.  The stables were the closest place to normal she's seen since coming to the city.

"Something exciting going on Avae'nys?  Nae and Ghost had breakfast but didn't find enough for everyone."  She felt mild embarrassment at her struggles in the city so far.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2010)

"Well rudeness is the start of evil, we cannot allow it!" Dangil said and then looked down at the rolls. "Hm I would like 6, one for each member of Team Eagle!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

@Dangil
"Ahh, alright, have another bag" the man gave Dangil a second paper bag to place the rolls and took 3 silver coins in exchange. "Thanks for buying! I'll be here tomorrow too" The rolls were still warm.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2010)

"Wonderful! You have my thanks!" Dangil then sprinted off towards the barracks as he guessed thats where everyone was.

Once he reached there he beamed and offered the rolls to his team


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2010)

@Anya/Nae
When Anya arrived at the stables, Spots was already ready for travel.  The keeper appeared with the other mules ready too. "I heard you guys would be need them. I got ahead of you, heh. Good luck, kids." he said patting the pony in the mane.

@Dangil/Valencia/Julianna/Renzan
Anyone arriving just now saw the rookies in the Hall running and getting ready to battle. "Where's my freaking sword!?" Heian yelled from one side of the Hall.

"You left it in the Inn, moron!" Havard responded getting his armor done. Heian cursed and passed them running. 

Jessica greeted him. "We are moving out. Some Elementals attacked the town. I saw your friend Anya running towards the stable for her mount. You should meet them there" that's all she said before assembling with her own team.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2010)

"Elementals? A new foe? The great one is rested and ready!" Dangil said as he observed the heightened activity around the area. "To the stables then!" Dangil ran off, leaping and bounding with his cape following dutifully behind him.

He reached the stables and said

"Grab these delicious buns people! Whilst its hot!"  not aware of the double meaning.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Spots!”  Anya jumped up gleefully.  “Thank you Sir!  I appreciate your quickery!”  she adds making up words in her haste.  “Come Nae we must hurry!  No time for breakfast!  We have to find the others!  We have a mission!” she rushed forward then Dangil entered the stables.  “I say there is no time for us to deal with your…albeit interesting perversions we have…OH!  What is that delicious smell?”  Anya stopped mid-sentence and turned toward the barbarian.  

Moving forward she sniffed away until her nose was in the bag.  “I must have one!”  Anya grabbed a roll out quickly and stuffed it into her mouth as she rushed back to Spots.  “We ha a mison.”  She mumbled through her mouthful.  “Ementl ack.  O!” she took a huge bite, chewed, and quickly swallowed.  “We have a mission!  Elementals attacking the city!  We have been commissioned to help!  Saddle up and let us go!  Delicious…”  She looks at the roll then takes another bite and got onto Spots.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2010)

((Guys, CTK will be changing his character.))
@Juliana
When Juliana arrives to the hall, a tall man is waiting for her. He bears the emblem of Desna in his armor. "Greetings Miss Asimov, we have been looking for you. My name is Alabard, cleric of Desna" he gave a small bow with his head "Think you have heard the troubles the town has been having with the elementals. Our group wishes to help Starryvale and Norinias in other ways, trying to research in ancient text about this matter...We are still not as strong as we once were and so we have come to ask for you assistance. There wont be any problem with Sir Ordabet... he already agreed to let you go if you so decide"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2010)

*Juliana Annushka Asimov

*Julie asked for a sheet of paper and scribbled a note telling the others what she had learned about the Elementals, then she handed it to the Cleric, "Could we see to it that Ordabet receives this and gives it to my teammates?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2010)

@Julianna
"Of course. He must be around here somewhere" he turned and went to look for him around the main studio. they quickly found Ordabet getting ready to go out with Bear Squad.

"Julianna, it pains you have to leave us so soon, but this is indeed an important mission. If you learn anything, don't hesitate to let us know... either me or your comrades. We will stay alert while you are away. Don't worry about your friends. Thank the gods, the recruits keep flowing in the ranks of the Hunters. Lumina would be pleased with the last additions. Be safe you two" he shook the cleric and Julie's hand.

---

@Rest of the Party
Ordabet hurried to catch Eagle squad who seemed to be ready to leave. "Wait a second. I've come to tell you Julianna was called from her order to help in other ways with the Elementals. She left you this note... also, I know it would be unwise to go out in the wild without a member, so I arranged someone else took Julianna's place... let me introduce her..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

A short, slightly tanned girl stepped into view from behind Ordabet and gave a little frantic wave with her hand. "Hi all," she said, there was a slight hint of an accent in her voice. 

"It's nice to meet you all, I'm Molly," she said folding her arm across her midsection and gave a little bow.

Her hair was a dark red-orange and chopped short with a rough cut, she'd tied it up in a stubby ponytail in the back. She wore a robe with short sleeves and her forearms were wrapped in gauze, most of her body was concealed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2010)

Dangil looked around in horror. 

"Julianna is gone? What is the meaning of this??! I even bought her a roll. This is an outrage!" Then he saw the tanned girl give a friendly wave

"No no no, that is not how we greet people in Team Eagle! Come, we shall embrace in the manner of heroes and then you  can have one of these delicious rolls!" He walked over and hugged Molly. "My name is Dangil by the way! Anya come! embrace the new one!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2010)

*Molly Xiang *

*Molly's untrained Escape Artist Check:*
   1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)



*Spoiler*: __ 



Because the check is higher than Dangil's CMD, she just gets out.





Molly shrugged out of the hug, "No, we don't hug Molly," she said in a little tone. "I mean me," she added after the fact. The cadence of her words showed she didn't quiet have Common down to the point that she should. The symbol on her clothing was foreign too.

She spoke slowly, "What I mean to say is, we shake hands."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2010)

Molly managed to escape Dangils hug, which saddened the great barbarian but then perked up

"Well! at least I know you can get out of a sticky spot!" He said smiling, but not his usual gregarious one. He shook Molly's hand and then offered her a roll.

He turned to Anya "Hold your hug soldier, this one is....different."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2010)

((Sorry I'm a touch delayed here, guests visiting at home, will be progressively more busy until the end of the weekend))

*Nae*
Nae let out a brief gasp at the appearance of Dangil and the rolls, he apparently was a quite accomplished hunter.  She would have to watch him to find out his tricks later.  Regardless she accepted the roll gratefully, again splitting it with Ghost.

She watched the "greeting" between Dangil and the new Molly curiously, it seemed like wolf-pup's playing, only with less biting.  Either way they seemed to work out their positions with one another so it was probably time to make ready.

She let the others talk while she drew out her bow and tested the straps on her spear and shield to make sure both were set to make ready quickly in case things got close.

"Nae and Ghost ready, help drive back elementals."  A stern, fierce look was on her face, quite out of place on her small form.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2010)

Dangils mood shifted happily as he saw Nae take the roll.

"I shall introduce to one of the long standing traditions of Team Eagle. The customary Hero's hug! With this embrace we shall be bound by friendship and trust. We shall forever fight for each other and protect the innocent and each other to the death!" He said confidently and went to hug the frail looking girl.

He glanced at Molly before he hugged Nae "Are you sure you don't want a hug, nae an embrace!"

((Lol I might have Dangil use the word nae a lot more to induce confusion ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Aye!”  Anya responded to Dangil as he told her to hold her position.  She just begun to swing off Spots but returned to her saddle.  “Enough procrastinating!  We must ride!  Elementals have begun attacking the village!  We can not allow this to continue!  We have to deal with them.”  she dug her heals into Spots side to spur the pony forward and on into the search.


((Don’t know if I need these or not but…here they are. ))

Ride Check:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Handle Animal Check:
1d20+3
13+3 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2010)

(( You can ride with your knees almost automatically. You can actually fight from the pony if you like. ))


> Guide with knees	5
> Stay in saddle	5
> Fight with a combat-trained mount	10
> Cover	15
> ...



As Anya moved out, the rest of the squad followed close behind. Anya was moving at a good pace, faster than the rest. Now she could keep up with the giants elves and humans. She should be so happy. 


Outside, the town's folk were already getting the rumors of the elementals attacking. Some merchants cursed as they took their wares from the street and people rushed to their homes. Some women carried their children to put them in a safe place.

Dangil and Nae saw the young man selling the last of the cinnamon rolls and running back to the old woman's house.

Once at the gates, the guards greeted them. "Hey! Good to see you! The other squads went to the south and to the west..." he pointed to those directions  "...we need you to go to the north to look for and stop those elementals. The survivors of the attack said they were *earth* elementals. They are hard and heavy. A little slow but they can burrow to escape or to ambush you... so keep your eyes open and kill them fast" the guard explained. He seemed to have some first hand experience.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2010)

((@Kuno you only need ride checks if you're going to do something fancy or if you're in combat or something.  Just normal riding around doesn't require anything in particular))

*Nae - flashback*(Brief)
Nae took a step backwards and Ghost stepped in front of her growling as the large man approached.

Obviously he was the leader of this pack and wanted to establish his dominant position.  She had seen it before with wolves frequently enough.  She didn't have any desire to challenge his position, better to play down it for now.  "Nae understand.  Nae help fight, Nae good shot, no problems from Nae."  She crouched slightly behind Ghost.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2010)

Dangil clutched his heart and fell to his knees at the second rejection of his hug, his eyes closed as if he were in pain

"Oh woe is I. How am I to create a legendary team of Justice when faced with such resistance?" His eyes snapped open and he leaped to his feet "I shall have to convince you with my unfaltering courage and unwavering will!" he said recharging his spirit and the huge grin returning.

As the group made their way to the edge of the city the guard pointed them in the direction they needed to go

"Thank you kind sir. I need to know but one thing will my sword be able to slay them?" Dangil stood with a perfect posture and positioned himself best so that the wind would catch his cape


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2010)

@Dangil
"Yes, pretty much. They are hard to wound, but with a well placed hit you'll start shattering them. I would recommend to focus your attacks on one at a time to bring them down quickly" the guard explained to DAngil. "But I don't know if you have another strategy in mind. In any case, kill them before they burrow to flee"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2010)

"Strategy? What's that?!" Dangil laughed. "I need only the direction and my sword. Worry not sir, it shall meet it's doom. Those that kill innocents cannot be forgiven."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2010)

The guard laughed heartily. "Hahaha, I kinda starting to like this guys. Well...We will stay here protecting town. Be safe and good luck!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly watched as Nae was hugged, "I think I will be fine," she said. It did seem odd to her that there was a serious danger about and this man wanted to hug everyone. As Anya left, Molly followed behind her, though she was without a horse of her own. When the guard had directed them off from the post, she pointed and started that way, "We need to hurry if they're going to run away from us like that we can't stop them." 

For a second the thoughts rolled around in her head, "We might as well not waste time using arrows and kunai on them, it will be too hard for them to break the rock."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2010)

*Anya…*

((Thanks guys!   ))

“Yes Dangil!  Away we shall go!”  Anya pulled her hooked hammer and pointed it just like the barbarian, causing Spots to prance slightly under her.  “Why do you think I have such a weapon as this Molly!”  the gnome laughed gleefully as bounced the weapon causing it to flip in her hand, showing first the hammer then the pick side of its head.  “Specific for rocks!”  she then directed Spots to head in the direction they had been pointed.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2010)

Just as they were leaving the town, a half-elf caught up with them. He seemed to have a note with the emblem of the Hunters of it. 

((Kinzey, Ordabet sent you to join the squad so they would finally have a magic user.   ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2010)

"Hmmm - strategy..." Dangil said rubbing his chin, "Strategy..." he paced

"These elementals...do they have....weaknesses...like...fire wouldn't like water...what would Earth not like...I..." Dangil rubbed his forehead. "No, I, despite my severe case of brilliance, cannot solve this. I think my brain power went to developing these rippling muscles! Perhaps one of Team Eagle will fare betterin this conundrum, until then the default plan shall be to hit the creatures as hard as you can!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2010)

*Anya…*

It was Dangil’s slight frustration that caused Anya to slow the pony down and turn around.  Then she noticed the man rushing toward them with the envelope.  “We must find these creatures Dangil!  Then we will issue a plan of attack!  Nae and I could possibly go…first…”  Anya looked at the elf looking man approaching.  “Another one?  We must get going!  We don’t have time for this!  Someone see what kind of missive that man is carrying!  Then we must be on our way!  The elementals may be attacking some innocent people while we sit here dallying!”  Anya grew frustrated herself, causing Spots to dance impatiently under her.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

Slightly out of breath, Tamaral stopped at the group, a black Raven on his shoulder.

"Excuse me," he said politely, "My name is Tamaral. I have apparently been assigned to Eagle Squad. May I ask what our mission is?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2010)

*Molly Xiang
*
As Dangil spoke Molly glanced at him, "Really? Hit them as hard as you can? That's your plan?" 

She sighed and addressed the others, "Rock is usually brittle, it would be difficult for a sword I think but hammers and other blunt items will more than likely be better. Think about the Dwarves and how they shape their stone, its usually with hammers, right? Also, they arrows probably aren't a good idea and they probably won't have weak points..."

Slowly Molly added, "I've seen an Elemental before, they used to attack my clan all the time as we traveled."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae glowered, "all this talking is pointless.  When the Mhaor'Quessir come you either fight with everything you have, you run as hard as you can, or you die.  There is no middle ground.  Time favors them, if they are coming for your lair find them and fight them.  Nae will help."  She motioned urging them to move on.

((Mhaor'Quessir = "Corrupted People" Elven words but probably not an Elven term.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2010)

As Tamaral could see they seemed to be fighting Elementals. Everyone was jumpy and wanted to move on as quick as possible. They posed a threat to the town... and should be dealt immediately.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly turned to Tamara, "It's nice to meet you, I'm Molly," she bowed but didn't offer her hand this time. "We're supposed to be hunting down an evil Elemental threat that's around the city," her accent was somewhat muted as she took her words slowly this time. "I would agree with Nae, we need to be on the way." She followed the Elf.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2010)

With that last bit the group moved on. Maybe it wasn't what Tamaral had in mind... but at least they didn't seem to be bullies or the usual assholes. They just seemed very focused in the task at hand.


The group walked along an old road to the North. It was barely used at all because there was nothing left there except some farms and hunting grounds. Small hills and mountains adorned the horizon to the West and the huge Adrak plains were to the East as far as the eye could see. Bushes and short trees were the main vegetation in those parts and the sides of the road were covered in clovers. 


(( Spot checks please. Kinzey if you cant open the roller, tell me and i'll post a roll for you))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nae spot:
1d20+9
2+9 = 11

Ghost Spot:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

((I didn't see spot on the skills list, so I'm going to guess we're using perception for this?))

Tameral spot:
1d20+4
14+4=18

Blythe spot:
1d20+6
18+6=24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2010)

Perception Check for Molly;
1d20+6=10


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2010)

Anya...

Spot Check
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Spots Spot Check
1d20+5
20+5 = 25  

((Go figure it's better than Anya's ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

The animals keen senses were the first to realize of the unusual presence. Spot came to halt moving his ears to the right. He kicked the ground twice and whined.

The fur on Ghost back stands up and his ears went completely back. He lowered his head growling, focusing on a small group of bushes not far to the right.


"Master! Monster! Swimming ground!" Bythe caws on Tamaral shoulder flapping his wings and moving nervously.

The party can't see anything else besides the trees and bushes for the moment. What will they do?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2010)

"Haha! What manner of beasts lurk behind these bushes! Come forth! We need not fight if it is not required. I do not know if you bleed but there is no use in getting blood or a Earth elemental equivelant to blood all over my fabulous sword!" Dangil explained pointing at the bushes Ghost was growling at. "Surrender now!" he said drawing his sword

Intimidate
1d20+6
18+6 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

Dangil manages to spot how two creatures made of earth dive into the soil... as they were swimming! He realizes they coming this way, surely to attack. He can't see where are they exactly, but he can point at their last general direction.

((Roll initiatives))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

((Uhm... how... how do you put the music here? Does it has to be from youtube? LOL ))

Edit: ((Forget it, I prefer to just put the full youtube video LOL ))


*BATTLE THEME!!!*
[YOUTUBE]f55ccLSquDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nae readies her bow and crouches defensively behind Ghost, peering in the direction he and Dangil indicated for any sign of the attack.  Ghost leaned down teeth barred and ready to attack.  Both let out a low steady growl.

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Initiative:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

HP: 12/12
AC: 16 (18 if she switches to melee)
CMD: 14

Fort: +2
Ref: +4
Will: +6

Nae will stay back using her bow to attack so long as the elementals are at range from her.  If they close she'll drop the bow and switch to spear+shield engaging in melee instead.  If both close (or if more show up) she'll do her best to keep the elementals from flanking Ghost.

Bow attacks (assuming 'point blank' range):
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
11+5 = 16

1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
4+5 = 9

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

Bow Damage:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Spear attacks:
1d20+0
17+0 = 17

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

1d20+0
4+0 = 4

1d20+0
8+0 = 8

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

Spear Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
4+0 = 4





Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Initiative:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

HP: 17
AC: 15
CMD: 14

Fort: +5
Ref: +5
Will: +1

Ghost will stay near Nae, attacking any enemies that attempt to close.  He has the 'trip' special attack, on any successful attack he gets a free trip attempt (failure on this trip does not allow an attempt to trip him back).

Attacks (Bite):
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

Damage (Bite):
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Trip Checks:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
12+2 = 14


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2010)

Anya?

?What is it Spots??  Anya looks around quickly before seeing and hearing Ghost and Dangil.  ?There somewhere around us!?  She yells looking around frantically and pulling her hammer out and readying it.  ?Where are they?!?

Init
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

HP: 16
AC: 18 (10+4 (DEX)+1 (small size) +3 (Armor))

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0


Anya looks around, Spots prancing a bit underneath her as she readies for battle.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack

1d20+1
9+1 = 10

1d20+1
7+1 = 8

1d20+1
16+1 = 17

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

1d20+1
10+1 = 11

Damage

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
1+0 = 1





Spots will attack anything in range with one hoof.

Spots Init
1d20+1
20+1 = 21  
((Damn that pony is awesome!    Watch him fail everything after this.))

HP: 15
AC: 13

Saves
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +0


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack

1d20+3
13+3 = 16

1d20+3
7+3 = 10

1d20+3
9+3 = 12

1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Damage

1d3+0
2+0 = 2

1d3+0
2+0 = 2

1d3+0
1+0 = 1

1d+0
2+0 = 2

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

((  The pony is better than Anya!))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2010)

"I wish you had listened. Now I have no choice but to defeat you!" Dangil said clutching his sword tighter and readying himself

Init
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP 21
Fortitude Save +5 = 2 [base] +3 [Con]
Reflex Save +4 = 0 [base] +4 [Dex]
Will Save +0 = 0 [base] +0 [Wis]

CMB +4 = 1 [BAB] +3 [Str] +0 [size]
CMD +18 = 1 [BaB] +3 [Str] +4 [Dex] +0 [size] + 10





*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack:

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
9+5 = 14

1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
6+5 = 11

Damage:

2d6+0
5,1+0 = 6

2d6+0
1,5+0 = 6

2d6+0
5,4+0 = 9

2d6+0
4,3+0 = 7 
(Crit x2 = 14)

2d6+0
4,4+0 = 8



((Just for future reference - if I had used rage for the 1st 2 rounds, what would the difference have been? +4 to the damage?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

((Vergil, you can posts your attacks too now. When we call for initiatives is because someone is already attacking ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2010)

((I knew that...but had a brain fart, sorry. Edited))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

((+4 to the STRENGTH score... that means is a +2 on Attacks and Damage. I got confused the first time too. lol  Be careful... you should stay in Rage until the end of combat or... ))



> A barbarian can end her rage as a free action _and is fatigued after rage _for a number of rounds equal to 2 times the number of rounds spent in the rage.



(( ...  Also your damage is 2d6+ you STR bonus (+3)...  If you are using the sword with two hands that would be increased to 2d6+4.... and with Rage up to 2d6+7.    Let me know what you decide and I'll add the str bonus to my calculations, no need to edit for the moment.))


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

Init
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP 20 
FORTITUDE SAVE +1 = 0 [base] +1 [Con]
REFLEX SAVE +3 = 0 [base] +3 [Dex]
WILL SAVE +4 = 2 [base] +2 [Wis]
CMB +0 = 0 [BAB] +0 [Str] +0 [size]
CMD +13 = 0 [BaB] +0 [Str] +3 [Dex] +0 [size] + 10




((I'll edit this after I get an answer, but can I activate claws and burning hands together for burning claws? ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2010)

(( Nop.  The claws are for melee attack, the burning hands are like a flamethrower You have to "aim". Examples of what you can do each round: 

Move 25ft + 1 Attack
Move 25ft +Magic (most of the spells are a standard action)
Move 30ft
Full attack (when you have 2 or more melee attacks available) ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Initiative:


Molly avoids standing directly on top of any of the creatures as they move below the ground. 

She will make her first attack a Flurry of blows attack.

*Round 1*
Attack:
1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19) 
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

Damage:
   1d6+2 → [6,2] = (8) 
   1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)


*Round 2
*   Attack:
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)

Damage:
   1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)


*Round 3
*Attack:
 1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)

Damage:
 1d6+2 → [6,2] = (8) 


*Round 4*
Attack:
 1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)

Damage:
 1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7) 


*Round 5*
Attack:
 1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8) 


Damage:
 1d6+2 → [4,2] = (6)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2010)

The party was on guard of the approaching enemies. Molly couldn't see where they were comming as they left no indication of their movent underground. A couple of seconds passed in tense tranquility when one of the elementals emerged from the ground besides Dangil, Ghost and Molly... they were 4... not 2!!

They were the size of a gnome or so... two of them had a humanoid form, while the other two were similar to an 4 legged animal. Their eyes were glowing red and green gems.

*Round 1*
Molly and Nae where already waiting for them ready to attack. Molly used her fists to conect two fatal blows to the elemental. BAAM BAAAM! The elemental desintegrated in dirt /_/E2 DEATH/_/. Nae managed to hit the elemental close to Ghost with her bow. Dangil slashed at the elemental close to him, but missed... The elementals then attacked on their own.

The firs Elemental attacked Molly... but failed to slam her by little.
The second was with Dangil and also missed his attack. There was a third one with him too and this one unleashed his attack with full force on the barbarian. // DANGIL -8hp//

The one with Ghost managed to slap the wolf in the head, but Ghost was still standing and growling at the creature, decided to protect Nae. //Ghost -5Hp//

The rest of the party weren't able to score a hit


*Round 2*
Nae cursed and changed into melee... with horrible results. Her profiency wiht the spear wasn't enough to deal with the elementals. Molly moved to help Dangil with the  two elementals... she managed to score a hit but didn't kill it out right. She  didnt had to worry though... as Dangil raised his Greatsword and slashed the elemental in half //E3 DEATH//.

The elementals left attacked. Nae was targeted and hit square in the chest. //NAE -7hp//
Dangil felt again the powerfull Slam of the creature IN THE FACE! _//DANGIL -8hp//_ The world seemed to go around Dangil for a second but he was stil standing...not by much.

Anya moved spots closer to the one with Nae and ghost but the elemental dodged her attacks.

Ghost was angry. He wouldn't let the walking earth hurt Nae. He lunged foward and closed his jaws on the elemental's head. // E1 DEATH// He coughed some dirt but was ready for the next enemy. 


*Round 3*
With the threat gone, Nae changed to ranged again... and put an arrow in the eye gem of the creature. It fell. Molly missed by little but stood her ground. Dangil tried to kill the elemental, sensing it would be BAD if it attacked again but missed.

He was right. The last elemental seeing Dangil weak attacked him... and scored. // Dangil -3hp ... Dangil is at 0HP!!!// Dangil felt as his limbs were failing him... he was about to fall unconsius. No! He wouldn't be defeated now! His destiny awaited! This was just the start of his journey! 

He raged. //+2hp//

The rest surrounded the elemental but just couldn't hit him!  ... Except for Spots, who gave him a nice hoove on the back. Not enough to kill him. The bastard! 


*Round 4*
Things didn't looked good for Dangil, and they all knew it. Molly tried to fist him ((lol)). She couldn't.   Nae let an arrow loose. She missed. They all held their breath as Dangil gripped his sword, clenched his teeth and gave a warcry "WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?! "  in a single swing the Elemental was turned to DUST.  // E4 DEATH//

The rage ended and Dangil fell uncounsious. 
And kinda... dying. _// At -1hp// _ ((Not sure about this, but I'm not worried  ))


228 EXP Each


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

With a touch of her hand, Molly stabilized Dangil, tough she couldn't heal him. She then went off to the center of where the battle had taken place.

Surrounded by the dust of elementals and seeing that no one was too badly hurt, Molly knelt to one knee and scooped up a hand full of dust. She let the sand run into her other palm slowly, dusted her hands off and blew the remainder into the wind with a swift breath direct between both her palms. 

She muttered something, a prayer and stood back to her feet. "We will need to get to town to help him, unless someone has another way," she said slowly, acting as if the power to stabilize someone with a touch was an every day occurrence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nae's eyes darted around for a few moments after the last elemental fell then she carefully approached Ghost.  Ignoring her own (quite serious) wound she carefully bandaged up Ghost's injury, "no chewing, Nae will check it again later!" she chastised the wolf.

Once her partner was taken care of she turned to her own injuries, taking care of herself as best she could.  Once she was satisfied with her work she'll take a look at Dangil as well.

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds (Ghost) (No healing kit, @-4)
1d20+4
8+4 = 12 (Fails)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds (Nae) (No healing kit, @-4)
1d20+4
4+4 = 8 (Fails)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds (Dangil) (No healing kit, @-4)
1d20+4
12+4 = 16 (Fails)

((Meh, was worth a try))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2010)

((cheers  Also thanks to Soul for making me rage and going down in an awesome blaze of glory!))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

((I stabilized you at 0 damage, you're just passed out))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2010)

((Yeah - that cheers was directed at you too ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2010)

The party was pretty beaten up but alive. Nae tried to clean the wounds but there was nothing she could do without the right healing tools for the moment. They went back to the town, hoping Starryvale was safe. They put Dangil on the small cart with the mule. ((the keeper had them ready for all the teams, we will take you brought one xD ))

The guards from before were already waiting for them at the gates waving their arms. They looked relieved to see them. "Ahaha, you look... well... ALIVE! That's good enough! What about your friend? Do you want me to call the cleric?" He asked looking at Dangil on the back of the cart. 

Just behind them, Moon squad arrived, their faces were somber, specially Jessica's. In their cart, there was also someone...but he was covered from head to toe with a blanket.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2010)

*Anya?*

?Yes please!!  We must try to keep as many of Eagle squad with us!?  Anya exclaimed to the guard from on Spots.  ?Dangil must be saved!  Hurry!?  she yelled and turned the pony looking at the group.  She then spotted Moon Squad coming.  ?Hail Jessica Redstar!  How goes your hunt??  Anya beamed ready with the information that they took down four of the elementals.  

It was then her eyes flickered toward the cart.  ?Oh??  She mumbled biting her lip.  ?It seems we need more!  Where is that damned cleric??  Anya spun Spots looking in every direction before turning back and bowing her head in respect.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly stepped closer to the body in the cart and questioned Jessica, "Is he gone?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2010)

Jessica gave a small sad nod to Molly and Anya "...yes... it is a shame. He...made sure the others were safe. They took us by surprise... before we could react, he was gone" she explained in low voice. "We better... we better take him back to the hall, I guess" and took the cart directly to the big building. 


"Call the cleric! Come on!" the guard sent one of his men to the Temple. They met with a woman with long blonde hair in her thirties and the emblem of Iora in her robes. "Get back, give me space" she looked at Dangil's wounds closely and flipped her sleeves. She put her hands over the barbarian's chest. "Loved keeper, heed my prayer, give me the power to heal this good man's wounds" slowly but steady his wounds started to close until they were bruises. "He should wake up soon" she smiled and looked at the rest of the party "my... this is going to be a long day" ((+8hp Dangil ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2010)

*Nae*

"Is fighting done?  Nae take Ghost and big-man and help with injuries.  If others hurt maybe Nae will help them too.  Need a quiet spot, clean."  Nae glanced impatiently back out of the city, looking for signs if the fighting was still going on.

((Nae can take-10 with heal for long term care, it's not magical healing but it should help.  Sadly she has no magical healing available today, maybe tomorrow.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2010)

((Vergil you can post now)) 

"I guess fighting is done, little one" the cleric patted Nae in the head "mhh, I'm sure I could have some help... let's go back to the Hall, I need more healers kits" the cleric will try to use her normal skills to heal their wounds. If that's not enough, she will then use her spells. 

Nae 1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)   (+3hp)
Ghost 1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21) (+1hp)

Two hours passed.

"...alright..." the cleric used the back of her hand to clean some sweat from her forehead. "That's all I can do for the moment. I'll check your wounds tomorrow. I'll try to save the other spells for Ordabet and the Bear Squad... they haven't show up yet" she was starting to get worried.

Nae can take Ghost to the Hall's patio, where they slept that night, if she wants to treat Ghost's wounds in a more solitary place(long term care +2hp). 
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2010)

Failing any other objections Nae will take Ghost off to treat his wounds and rest herself.  She'll drag Dangil along as well assuming he's still injured.

((Shouldn't long term care be 4hp recovery for Ghost not 2hp because he's a 2 HD creature?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2010)

((   Ah, YES. Sorry.  I couldn't check his HD.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2010)

"Sienna no!" Dangil woke up with a start clutching at the sword on his back, which wasn't there. He looked about him "I live..." he murmured quietly.

Then took a deep breath and smiled again. "Of course I live! A hero such as I would not go die so easily!"

He looked at the party "Excellent work and my eternal gratitude to you all for not leaving me on the battlefield. We are and always will be victorious!"

He stood up and his smile turned to a grimace as he pointed to the sky, but held the pose despite the pain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly was slightly somber. "There might not be many more coming back," Molly said to the cleric. "These battles with the elementals are increasing in frequency and I fear things will only grow worse.." 

"My people spoke of a time when Elementals were friendly and even regarded humans as companions. They didn't attack until more recently when this age began," she said. "I wonder what changed them?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 21, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Yeah!  Those things need to be taken care of!”  Anya said with enthusiasm.  “But what are we doing here?  Moon squad has returned with mortally wounded, Eagle Squad with severely wounded.  Where is Bear squad?  We must go after them!  Make sure they are safe!  Something!  We can’t stand here and let those creatures take out all of us!  Who is with me?!”  Anya tries to get people to come with her.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2010)

Dangil turned to Molly

"What?! There are people who are dying at the hands of these beasts? Let us venture forth and save them. There can be NO loss of life whilst there is breath in mine!" Dangil said attempting to hide his obvious discomfort


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"Though I remain uninjured, we might want to stay our hand because we almost did suffer some losses. Nae and her pet are still off working on healing up some. It would be unwise to rush off without them."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2010)

The cleric seemed clearly sad. "I... I agree with your friend. It would be unwise to go right now in your state. You were -this- close to dying young man" she told Vergil with a sad smile. "Ordabet wouldn't want others to be in danger because of him." 

She nodded to Anya and Molly. "Well, if anyone knew is most likely they died when the age started. It's been more than 100 and even our strongest clerics can get in touch with the upper levels. We know the gods are still there as we can still use their divine favor... there's nothing else we can do but to make our stand and protect as many as we can. I guess the little elf girl was too young to even remember those tim-..."

She hadn't finish the sentence when everyone felt a tremor under their feet. It seemed like a small earthquake. "This... can't be good" the cleric said leaning against the wall.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2010)

Anya…

“But…we can’t just leave Bear Squad out there without knowing what is going on!”  Anya stomped her foot like a child throwing a tantrum.  Then the ground shook with the tremor.  “Whoa…did I do that?  I didn’t do that did I?  What is going on?  What is that?!”  she looked around panicked her big eyes huge.  

Looking around she couldn’t put her finger on what was going on but she was ready for anything.  

Perception:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

((I was going to roll a knowledge nature but I can’t get the wiki to come up for me…  )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"Is everyone okay?" Molly asked surveying the room. 

Molly's Perception Check:
   1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

She will be looking for any signs that the structures nearby are unsafe.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2010)

There wasn't much to look around. The people in the hall looked at each other for a second and started running for the nearest exit in a disorderly manner. (lol) 

The books on some of Ordabet's bookshelf started to fall as the tremor went by. "Ok, let's go out, OUT!" the cleric ordered to the two remaining squads.

Outside, the puzzled town's folk were gathering in the streets very fearful and confused. "It's the end of the world! REPENT!" a man was heard down the street.

"No! It must be the elementals!!" a woman said grabbing her crying child. "Did they come? They've come to destroy us!?" she asked almost in tears.

But the earthquake didn't last long. After 40 seconds it stopped completely. Some dog started barking happily somewhere...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2010)

((Dogs and other animals would have gone wild right before the quake too)) 

*Molly Xiang*

Outside in the streets now, Molly chided people. "Everyone get outside into the streets, now!" she yelled. She didn't bother to enter homes or other places but she encouraged them to hurry just by her volume and tone. She glanced back at the others, "We don't have anyway to figure out just what did that, do we?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2010)

((That dog is just happy it all ended LOL ))

Most of the people left their houses not sure what was going on. The cleric rose her hands. "Everyone, please calm down. Is anybody hurt? Can someone check around the houses to make sure they are not damaged?" 

Ghost and Nae had been a little startled at the begging but they were fairly ok. Ghost had got up and walked around Nae a little nervous but once the tremor was gone, he was his usual self.

Nae could clearly hear some frantic barking in the distance. It came from the old woman's house. The one that made the rolls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae spent a moment after the earthquake calming Ghost and making sure he was okay, "Ghost rest, heal, Nae check and make sure everything is okay."  Sternly she amended, "No biting the bandages!"

She'll carefully make her way towards the barking to investigate the situation.

((Sorry about the delays, work sucked yesterday and I was drunkotherwise occupied last night.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

(( Is alright))
@NAE
Ghost lowered his ears whining as he_ reeeaaally_ wanted to scratch and bite the white things around him. He lied his head on the ground just watching Nae.


Nae walked over the small house. She could hear Benny (the old woman's dog) barking, whining nervously and scratching at the door.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2010)

*Anya…*

“What caused that?  How do we find out what could be behind that?  Do you get these earth shakers often?  What is the normal plan for when this happens?”  Anya looked around unsure of what to do with herself.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2010)

Dangil smiled, "Hah! after our victorious attle with the Earth elementals even the ground shakes in fear! Worry not my knight, if there is more adventure and slaying to be done then we shall face it together!"

Dangil noticed the woman who had provided the cinamon rolls "Ahha! your mastery of of the art of cinamon roll baking far exceeds my skill with the sword. Truly genius level, I thank you for the delicious treat!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

*@Anya/Dangil*

"I'm not sure myself..." said the Cleric as confused as Anya. "I've never felt something like that before"

The keeper of the stables was there with them. "I have. You are too young to remember, but yes... sometimes the earth used to shake it's old bones... been a while since the last one. I hope it was the way of the elementals to say _'Ima outta here_!' "

People wandered around for a while, not sure to come back inside their houses but just then a commotion started at the gates. The party could hear some of the guards yelling. "They are back! Bear Squad! Call the cleric! QUICK"


(( EDIT:  VERGIL, The woman who baked the rolls isn't there actually. The guy that was selling them ran away with the first warning of elementals  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

After glancing around for other people Nae carefully pushes the door open.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2010)

*Anya…*

Frowning first and then laughing at the stable man Anya nodded and began to open her mouth to ask where they might be able to get more information but then the guard yelled about the other squad.  “Bear Squad?”  Anya looked around quickly then charged for the gate.  “Bear Squad!  Get that damn cleric!”  She yelled pushing through the crowd and heading toward them.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

@NAE
Benny backed away from the door now barking and moving his tail happily. He mades circles running around Nae. "Hello?? Emil, is that you boy?" the old woman calls from the kitchen.

The house still has very little light but Nae can cleary see that many of the bowls and jars the old woman had along the shelfs are now dangerously broken in the floor. "Well, whoever it is... can you help this old lady out of the kitchen? With all shaking everything is a mess now..."


@ANYA
The woman cleric had to run back at the hall and rushed out with a couple of Healing Kits under her arm. "Let's go! Let's go!" she caught up with Anya, arriving almost as the same time at the gates. 

Heian and Havard were carrying Ordabet from the sides. "CLERIC" one of the young fighters yelled. They were all bloodied, but Ordabet wasn't moving at all.  The cleric gasped at the sight of her friend in such a state.

"Put him down, DOWN!" she ordered as she started working with her divine magic. "He's almost gone" she muttered and a warm light started to close the wizard's wound. The healers kits would have to wait.

2d8+3 → [4,8,3] = (15) 

Ordabet gasped suddenly and coughed. He started to look around disoriented. 

The two teenagers let themselves sit on the ground... they were seriously fatigued.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2010)

*Anya…*

The little gnome watches as the cleric begins to heal Ordabet.  She wrings her hands together as she watches nervously then breaths a sigh of relief when he opens his eyes.  She then turns to the to the others in Bear Squad.  “What happened?  Did elementals do this?  Was it the quake?  What was wrong with him?  What is going?”  Anya steps closer pointing at Ordabet as she fires off her questions.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

@Anya
"Hehehe... we made it back alive...sort of..." Havard chuckled nervously trying to catch his breath and patting the gnome in the head. 

"That thing was this big!" Heian opened his arms as much as he could. "And it had many smaller earth guys around it! Ordabet killed most of them with his magic, but the big one was just too much for him."

Ordabet looks at the blood stains in his robes and then at the two young men. "What... what about the others?" he asked looking out of town.

The guys shook their heads. "After you fell, the others didn't really stand a chance. Heian and me were -this- close to be gonners but... I dunno... the earth-guy just stopped fighting and left. You... you were not THAT bad wounded at the time and we even managed to keep you alive and put you in the cart to bring you back... but then..."

"Everything started shaking and the freaking mule went histerical..." Heian said with all seriousness folding his arms.

"Uhm... yeah, and you and the cart ended in the the bottom of a ditch... which I believe wasn't good for all the -about to die- you had going on" Havard said a little ashamed. "But hey! You are alive! We brought you on time!"

"-Barely!" the cleric interrupted clearly concerned.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae's gaze reflexively looked for a place to run or hide but she quickly calmed, there was no threat here.  Still she was in a bit of a daze, it had been a long, strange day.  Somewhat numb she made her way carefully to the kitchen to help, her confused mind reverting to foggy memories of her home life.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

Benny followed Nae to the kitchen, avoiding any broken jars and sometimes licking at the contents. "I can hear you licking, Benny! Get away from that" the woman scolded him and the dog whined for a second stopping what he was doing. "Uhm... who is it again?" she asked in the general direction of Nae. 

Nae was already in the kitchen. Most of the plates were laying in the floor. To her right she found a broom and a mop.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly remains quietly standing by as all of this goes on, she doesn't even have time to react and place her hands on the injured Ordabet before he's healed. 

When the explanation of what's happening goes out and how they enemies just 'left' is explained she is puzzled for a second. 

"They just left?" her hands had been tucked and clasped behind her back and when she paced the street she wandered out loud, "What if that shaking was a sign of something bigger? That scared them off?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

@Molly/Anya
"Well, we couldn't wait around to see. We had to leave the other bodies behind to bring Ordabet back alive" Heian went defensively. 

"Whatever it is you can't fight right now, not in this conditions. How many did you kill then?" the cleric asked around to Molly and Anya.

"We killed like... uhm... 7, the size of a gnome like you" he pointed at Anya "yeah... well, actually Ordabet did most of the damage up until the big one decided he had enough" Havard explained. "We scratched him somewhat..."

Jessica appeared not too far from them. "We killed 4 of them... also small, but nothing like the one you tell about"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

*Molly Xiang
*
Molly clenched her fist in front of her face, determination filled her narrow-eyed gaze and she gave a little nod, "If you can scratch it, it can be killed. Mark my words. We need to give it everything the next time, be utterly relentless, don't let up until we smell blood...or the rock equivalent of such."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Yes, but right now I need a warm bed. My back is killing me" Heian nodded to Molly and began to walk with Havard towards the Inn.

Ordabet on the other hand stayed with Anya, Molly and the Cleric. "The guards will need to be ready if-" he tried to order.

"Yeah, yeah, we know... you need to go to rest too. That magic saved you but you are not exactly in good shape either" the cleric told him pushing him towards the Hall. "The guards know pretty well what to do now. We will look for the bodies tomorrow. You girls coming along?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Benny followed Nae to the kitchen, avoiding any broken jars and sometimes licking at the contents. "I can hear you licking, Benny! Get away from that" the woman scolded him and the dog whined for a second stopping what he was doing. "Uhm... who is it again?" she asked in the general direction of Nae.



"Nae is Nae, Nae heard dog barking, wondered if big shaking hurt his master."  She was hesitant in her responses, utterly out of her depth in even this simple of social interaction.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Uhm" it took a second for the woman to figure out what Nae had just said "Ah, I see... glad to meet you Nae, right? Yes, Benny didn't like the shaking either and its quite troublesome for me to move with all this mess. Could you help me moving away some of the shards in the floor. If I try to pass them, I'll surely fall.. some of those jars had liquids and marmalades... I think there's a broom just there in the entrance of the kitchen" she pointed exactly where it was. 

"How old are you, sweetie?" she tried to make some conversation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Nae takes the broom and starts clearing a path for the woman.  "Nae is--" she stops to think.  "Nae was 56 when she went to the woods, and Nae has lived through 64 winters so Nae is 120."  There was a twinge of pride at the end for having successfully navigated the riddle.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

@Nae
"Oh, You are an elf then. You certainly sound younger, but you are almost twice as old as me... my name is Susan Vernet but everyone calls me Mrs.Vernet" Nae did a good  job cleaning the path for her. Benny was happy as he could now reunite with his master. "Oh good boy! Heh. Thank you my dear Nae. I don't know for how long would I had to wait for Emil. I'm sure the town is in quite chaos right now to remember an old lady like me. Would you come closer so I can see how pretty are you, dear?" she extended one of her hands.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

@Rezan
Rezan had been helping people near the Hunter's Hall. He was looking for any signs of cracks on the houses made of bricks or loose wooden tables on the roof top. People shouldn't go inside of such dangerous place at all. Luckily there wasn't any of the sort... while the earthquake had been long... the strength wasn't enough to do real damage.

He went to look for the rest of his team when he heard the other Bear Squad had finally returned with Ordabet, the man currently in charge of the Hall while Lumina was gone. Seemed like they were about to die on their hunt for elementals. He found Ordabet, a woman Cleric and, his companions, Molly and Anya near by the gate.

They were talking about making sure the guards were watching for any sign of danger. 



> Ordabet on the other hand stayed with Anya, Molly and the Cleric. "The guards will need to be ready if-" he tried to order.
> 
> "Yeah, yeah, we know... you need to go to rest too. That magic saved you but you are not exactly in good shape either" the cleric told him pushing him towards the Hall. "The guards know pretty well what to do now. We will look for the bodies tomorrow. You girls coming along?"


----------



## Chaos (Jul 24, 2010)

*Rezan*

Rezan walked up to the small huddle of people. "Well met, everyone" He turned to Ordabet. "No real damage to the town. That quake, whatever it was, wasn't destructive enough" He fell in line with the now moving group of people.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 24, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Rest?  Are you kidding?  There are beasts out there about to ravish the village!  We can not sleep until that foe is dealt with!”  Anya begins clenching her hammer tightly.  “But…But…”  She sees everyone walking back and realizes the state they are in.  “Oh fine!”  She pouts and grabs Spots reigns.  Slowly she walks behind them, her hammer dragging, head down as she leads the pony toward the stables.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

@Anya
One of the guards waved Anya good bye "Don't worry little one! If something appears, you will be the first to get the warning!" he promised as the party moved back to the Hall. 

@Rezan
"Ah, I'm glad to hear that" said Ordabet massaging the back of his neck. He still had lots of dried blood on his tunic. "You guys will need a good reward after this. I'll give you what I can in the morning. A splendid job so far... no one killed in your squad" he said smiling a little.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae moved forward to the old woman unsure of what exactly she meant.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

((Mrs.Vernet grabs Nae and changes into a Night Hag. She eats the poor elf! LOL /jk ))

Once she's near, Mrs.Vernet touches Nae's hand and goes from there up her head, like trying to figure out how tall she is. "My, but you are such a little thing!" the old woman giggles with a warm smile. "You say you were in the wild? It must be so hard with so many monsters out there"

As a note, Nae realize the woman smells of apples and cinnamon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"If we don't rest, we die. It's foolish to act as if we can continue at this speed for the rest of time. This city will be in danger day and night and we can't stay up day and night. All of us are Elves."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Nae trembled slightly at the touch, suppressing the urge to bolt backwards.  "Nae's home.  Nae make friends with some animals, hide from some, fight off some, run from some."  She spoke slowly almost as if lecturing, then she shrugged (despite Mrs. Vernet not being able to see it).

"Nae does what she has to."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2010)

@NAE
"And you have  such pretty face too" she smiles kindly.

"Living outside...That sounds rough" the woman said with all seriousness "But if that is what makes you happy I guess there's nothing to say.... You seem like a good enough kid. Come by tomorrow and I'll give you a nice treat. Right now I need to clean all this, it will take a while" she carefully took the broom from Nae's hands and started with her chores. "Don't worry about it.... now that I have the broom I can manage on my own"


@Molly/Rezan/Anya
They walked back to the Hall and found the rest of Moon Squad already sleeping in the barracks. The cleric, Teressa (she finally told her name!) reminds everyone to sleep all the way so they can get better in the morning. She will look at their wounds again then to see if they will need more magic to heal.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 25, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Sometimes you have to go with out rest…”  Anya grumbled taking Spots to the stable.  “If you rest then people could die…”  She continued to grumble and moan to herself as she handed the pony over to the people in the stables and headed toward the sleeping area.  

Wandering in she found an open and empty bunk.  Anya threw her small frame down onto the bed stomach first.  Without a second thought she was sound asleep and dreaming of dragons, ogres, and orcs as she destroyed them all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae giggled at the strange (from her perspective) woman and carefully slipped out of the house and back to Ghost's side.  After a moment of checking his bandages and making sure he was as well cared for as possible (and indeed checking her own injuries as well though 'heal' doesn't allow a game mechanic for self treatment), she cuddled up next to the large wolf for some well earned rest.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 25, 2010)

Rezan retires to the barracks.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2010)

@Rezan. 
The barracks have already some people sleeping but there are plenty of space for them to rest for the night.


@Everyone
Everyone went to sleep and the night passed without incident. The wounds of everyone were looking good thanks to Teressa's help. Ghost seemed almost (if not totally) recovered and now that he felt good, he was trying secretly to bite off his bandages. Little by little. He didn't like these strange skins on him. 

Molly, Anya, Rezan and Vergil (going to take you all went back to the Hall) were awaken by the smell of bacon and eggs. Ordabet had ordered a hearty breakfast to start the day. His head and arms were totally covered in bandages too, and just as Ghost, he tried to scratch them. He was in his usual desk making a report about what happened and at his side were 3 bags of what people could tell was lots of gold.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly doesn't take her breakfast immidieatley and instead heads outside to exercise for the morning. She stands out of the way of the main thoroughfares and stretches slowly, moving through a dance like motion of routine and practice. 

When she returns to the inside she takes her breakfast and doesn't talk much.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2010)

*Anya…*

The wonderful scents of breakfast made Anya’s breathing deepen.  She began to stand with her eyes still closed and stumbled toward the dinning hall.  After a few steps they began to crack open and she continued to wander zombie like toward her destination.  But, before she reached there she took a side trip to the bathroom.

Just moments later the gnome burst from the privy and rushed into the dining.  “What is the wonderful smell?!  I must have some!”  She ran to the area and grabbed herself a huge plate and began wolfing down her food.  “So what is the plan today?”  She said loudly with her mouth full of food.

((I think I want bacon and eggs now!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2010)

Teressa, the cleric went to give everyone good morning. "Glad that you mention it, Anya, thank you. I would like to check on everyone's wound before any of you get funny ideas of heading out. (you are fine Anya, you can go out with Molly)" she said in low voice and winking at her. Some of the other people made a grupal _"aww...nuts.."_ before getting in line to let themselves get checked by her. "Hey Vergil, get here" she will use her spells to cure him as he was still pretty beaten up.

Ordabet laughs and approaches the group with the bags of gold. "Here you have... 200 gold coins each... It was going to be a little more but we need to pay Teressa for her care and spells"

The cleric laughed nervously and kept working.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 26, 2010)

Rezan went to the breakfast. It surely smelled good. "Good morning everyone" He casually greeted while sitting down and starting to eat. He was damn hungry due to doing near to nothing the last few days, especially the watching how his teammates got beaten up and being unable to do anything since a higher power had decided to not be around. He accepted the gold with a smile and tucked it away. "So... What's the plan _after_ we're checked out?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2010)

((apologies for the inactivity. Will post up soon, been trying to write stuff for a contest on a different forum - will get Dangil back on track soon!))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 27, 2010)

(Also if you keep referring to Dangil as Vergil, then he'll become him, and you don't want that...trust me)

Dangil woke up with a smile.

"Oh glorious day. Yesterday is past and so too are the events of that day. We shall go forth and retrieve the bodies of our fallen comrades and defeat the foe that did this!"

Kbut first! Breakfast!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2010)

(( Duh!! SORRY! I didn't realize!!  ))



> “So what is the plan today?” She said loudly with her mouth full of food.





Chaos said:


> He accepted the gold with a smile and tucked it away. "So... What's the plan _after_ we're checked out?"



"Well... we don't have any other issues right now. We could go out to patrol just to make sure whatever caused the quake isn't here anymore" explained Ordabet as he greeted Dangil with a wave. "Glad to have you back on your feet, son" he patted the barbarian in the back and gave him the gold he earned. "You could also stay to heal the rest of your wounds... You can pick up what to do today"

Teressa had finished checking the other's wounds and went to Dangil to cast a spell on him. "That one is one the house" she giggled "Just make sure you don't need it today, ok?" (( Dangil is at full HP now))

After that, Teressa will go to find Nae as she remembered she had a nasty wound too. She found her near the tree on the patio. "Sorry to wake you up Nae. How are you both doing? Are your wounds healing nicely?" She realizes Ghost is technically fully healed now. "You cared very well for him! Let's see yours..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 27, 2010)

He spoke with Ordabet,

"I heard you fought bravely friend, even though you are not in Team Elite Eagle, I shall make you an honorary member, and you shall become a knight in my Kingdom of heroes!" he said proudly and embraced him, also thanking him for the gold. "I must give some gold pieces to someone in need of it. I always do if I recieve money and failed to do so last time. Is there an especially impoverished area here?"

Dangil was feeling great after being fully healed, he thanked Teressa. He then would go to find the rest of his group


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2010)

Nae woke somewhat slowly still recovering from her own injuries.  "Nae is used to treating injuries, she takes care of Ghost, took care of Ghost's pack before that, others before that.  She isn't used to these though," she fumbled oddly the cloth bandages before shrugging.  "Work well though."

At the cleric's request Nae promptly stripped her shirt off revealing the awkward banding job and somewhat vicious blunt trauma, "Nae used to treating herself too, harder though can't reach easily."  She showed no embarrassment or concern at the discarded shirt.

"Nae heal quickly though, don't worry about her."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2010)

*Anya…*

The little gnome nearly choked on her food.  “That’s right!  Bear squad!  We need to find those that remain of that squad!  Plus we need to see if we can figure out what caused the shaking yesterday!”  she gobbled down the rest of her food before rushing over and grabbing her gold.  “THANKS!”  she said hefting it up and making it disappear into her clothes.  “Come on guys!  We need to get going!”  Anya jumped and began to run.  “Eagle squad unite!”  she then runs for the stables to get Spots.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2010)

@Nae
Teressa smiled as she reached and checked on the wounds. "That's pretty good, uh. I bet you can use a little more help" Teressa didn't seem surprised by Nae's behavior and she will use a cure light wounds on her. ((how much she was left? nvm... with the night rest and this should be enough))  "There... you are all good to go" she leaned her head to the side "Don't forget to put back your shirt, ok?"

Was this the first time Nae had first hand experience with healing magic...?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2010)

@Anya
Anya will find spots ready on the stables, with the other mule and the cart. "Good morning, Miss Anya. You already going out? There's no rest for you, uhu?" the keeper chuckled as he gave the reins to the gnome.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Of course not great sir!  Is there rest for you when it comes to caring so wonderfully for these beasts?  Nay!  That is why I can not rest when there is so many wishing to do harm upon this village!  I must vanquish these souls so they will never again trouble the innocent!”  She then jumped into her saddle, the fact that she had been around Dangil too much already beginning to show.  “I will lead the mule and cart from the stables so they won’t get in your way!  Tell the others we await them at the gate!”  With that Anya will grasp the mules reigns and try and pull it along.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2010)

@ALL
It was quite easy to hear Anya talking and the rest of the party wouldn't have trouble to hear her. The only one who's not there with them is Nae, but Molly and Anya should have a very good idea where to find her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2010)

*Nae*
As the chilling surge of healing magic entered her system Nae let out a yelp and scrambled back away from the cleric's touch.  After a moment's confusion she tested out her now-healed injury with a look of surprise.  "How you do that?  Nae heal quickly but she has never seen wounds close on their own."  She looked at the cleric suspiciously crouching somewhat like a cornered animal.

((After the night of rest she was only down 3hp.  Granted 3/12 is a pretty staggering fraction it's pretty trivial for magical healing.  And it's at least the first time she _remembers_ magical healing.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2010)

Teressa blinked a little and this time she did look surprised. "Sorry to startle you... I didn't think it would be such a big deal. That's divine magic, Nae. Personally, I believe is the best kind of magic, but Ordabet disagrees" she giggled. She took a a symbol from her necklace... it looked like a dove and a leaf enclosed in a circle. "This is Iora's holy symbol. She's the keeper of the world. Of all living things in our world, Aludnath" she started to explain as she was telling a bed time story to a child. "I don't know if you were taught about this when you where younger, before you went to the wild... but if you believe in strongly on the gods and follow them you can even ask them to lend you a bit of their power. Some of the gods are very strict and ask many things... I loved our Lady Iora because she looks after every life. Even now, I have faith she still protects us in the Relentless age"

"I have..." she suddenly started to look in the pockets of her tunic "Wait... I'm sure I have it around here. There!" she took out a wooden version of her holy symbol. "I'm sure you could try to ask her for some help and magic" she gave Nae the wooden symbol and seemed now very happy and enthusiastic. "If you have any question, I will be my pleasure to tell you what I now"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae listened with a confused look on her face while the cleric finished looking at the offered symbol curiously.  "She looks after everyone?  Protects everyone?"  Her voice was cold, perhaps the first time anyone had heard it as such.  

"Then why do the Mhoar'Quessir exist?  How come they hurt Nae and Ghost and the big man and the nice man yesterday?  How come they run wild in the woods and cause death and destruction there?"  She was getting louder, twists of anger mixing with bitter overtones.  "Why didn't she protect Ghost's pack when food was scarce?  Or the deer they preyed on?"

"Nae has seen sadness and suffering and pain and death.  Nae knows these things are a part of the world.  There is no loving mother that will find you and protect you no matter what."  She backed further away from the cleric and slumped to the floor, drained.  Tears welled in her eyes and started to trickle down her face, she finished speaking more somberly almost lecturing, "Nae knows this is true, you should listen to Nae, it hurts less when you accept it."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2010)

Teressa hurried to the elf's side. "Nae, I do not know why the elementals attack and cause suffering... but Iora is always willing to help those who reach for her. I asked her for power to heal you and your friends and she heard me! You saw it your self" Teressa started cleaning the tears from her face "If I instead asked power to harm the weak and innocent...or make living things suffer, she would take away all of her favor and would shun me until I make amends" she explained putting her arm slightly around Nae. 

"That's her way of helping us right now... and I understand if you don't like her, but let me tell you this... It is said that when the first people walked Aludnath she asked them to look after nature... to make sure things were balanced. She said all them were gifts and we should only hunt for survival and don't hurt each other willingly. Even if you didn't know it Nae, you felt it in your heart, didn't you? You cared and protected Ghost and their pack... and the woods and the plains. It was as if they were calling you?...as it was the right place to be?"  She smiled warmly sitting at her side.

"Life is harsh as it is, I know that Nae. But the elementals have make it even harder for everyone, messing not only with humanoids like us, but with her nature gifts too. I'm sure that if you ask Iora for her favor to protect nature from the Mhoar'Quessir, she WILL answer you" Teressa assured Nae but her eyes were starting to show some tears "If you don't feel like asking her directly... ask nature itself, Nae. Eventually, as you get stronger, you can hold more of her power to help and protect what you love... isn't that what is all about? Myself, I'm trying to get stronger too. I want to protect as many as I can in her name, because I felt the call in my own way too Nae..." she couldn't hold the tears now so, she used the back of her tunic to try and dry her face with almost no results.

 "I... I can help you with the basics on how to ask for divine favors if you want to try it on your own" she finally managed to speak again "But it would be best to find other people with as much passion for nature as you have."


((  I can't believe I managed to write all that here))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2010)

"Aha! My knight of truth and justice! I hear thee!" Dangil shouted. "But I need breakfast first!" Dangil went to the dining hall and exclaimed that he was hungry.

"Come my brethren. We shall continue to fight and we shall win, no matter what is put out infront of us. So let us eat and prepare!" 

After breakfast he would go to the gate


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly spent most of her breakfast in silence and contemplation. When she was finished she rose from the table to go and wash in a basin in the next room. She returned, drying her hands and smiling slightly, "Now it would seem we're ready to begin," she said. "If we ever hope to stop this menace we must first be pure in mind and body..."

She got a sense of something in the group that lead her to believe that her words about the body and mind would go unheard by most. She didn't know if it was her place to change their ways. 

"We should begin by asking around, when was the last time the ground shook like that"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2010)

*@Molly, Rezan*
Molly could start asking around while Anya and Dangil look for the corpses of Bear Squad. She could ask Rezan for help. After all they are both following a path of mind and body. The oldest person she can think of available at the moment, would be the keeper of the stables. 

*@Anya, Dangil*
Dangil was already waiting for the little Knight with the pony and the cart. Heian and Havard come along just to the gates. "Hey, we are still too wounded to go out. We'll just tell you where to find the bodies, if they were not eaten already by wolves" explained Heian a little down.

"The are on the other side of that hill" Havard pointed far away. "It will take you like an hour to get there"


"Remember, there's no need to put yourself in more than danger. If something comes up, you come back. We rather keep you alive and helping the town, alright?" the guard at the gate told the two of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2010)

((Sensing the weakness Nae bares her fangs and sinks them deeply into Teressa's neck, feeding thirstily  ))

Nae picked her shirt up and wiped her face, trading tears for dirt.  "Nae isn't sure."  She paused and shook her head looking at Ghost's bandages, "Nae is confused.  But if Iora can help Nae to protect Ghost Nae will try."  She put on an uncertain smile unsure what to do.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2010)

(( ...and with her last breath, Teressa curses Nae to sparkle in sunlight, damning her for all eternity ))

A couple more tears of joy ran down Teressa's check. "Alright then..." she will give her just a quick introduction about meditating the mysteries of faith and nature in order to ask Iora for her guidance and favor. "I know you can do it Nae. If you want, you can try it right now or wait until tomorrow...I'd suggest to set an hour you would like to do this daily. I ask her for healing favors every day. So far, so good." she moved Nae's hair to the side looking better at the young elf.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 31, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Yes I see!”  Anya says looking in the direction they pointed.  “Don’t worry my friends!  The remnants of Bear Squad shall be united!  We will reunite you with your fallen comrades!”  She puts to the air and tightens her knees so the pony begins to trot.  “Come Dangil!  We must find the fallen!”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2010)

"Well said Anya! Spoken like a true hero of this age! Steel your soul, this may be harrowing but remember these men and women we are about to retrieve were brave until the end. We must celebrate their bravery and not lose heart. There will be time for mourning after the mission. "

Dangil looked at the Heian and Havard and nodded

"I shall not let the bodies of these heroes be left out in the wilderness. I shall retrieve your friends and they shall recieve a hero's welcome from you. And so shall we, so make preperations!"

"Onwards!" Dangil started to head out.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2010)

Heian and Havard wave farewell to Anya and Dangil as they depart. They will start the preparations for burial.

As they follow the old rod towards the hill nothing out of the ordinary happens. (( A dragon flies by and burns the field, a horde of zombies rise, and group of drows emerge from a near hole.... /jk)) 


Once they get close to the area the Bear Squad was, they can start looking for the corpses.  (( Perception checks please!! ;D ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2010)

*Anya…*

As they plod along Anya’s mind begins to wander.  She thinks about slaying a dragon and putting out the inferno that was burning the surrounding fields, killing a horde of zombies with one swing of her mighty hammer pick, and taking out a group a drow with a simple tactical maneuver.  At the end of the daydream she throws up her arms and begins to chant.  “Anya!  Anya!  Anya!”  a wide grin splits her face while she looks over at her companion and chants his name also.  “Dangil!  Dangil!  Dangil!”  she does the second more as an afterthought so he wasn’t left out.

Anya then begins to look around…

Perception Check:
1d20+4
9+4 = 13

Though it seems her mind is already back into the wonderful world of her own making.  

Spots the wonder pony is ever perceptive…

Perception Check:

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

And it seems he too has big dreams of his own.


((  Fail.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2010)

Dangil walks along thinking about life. 

"You know I had a dream, that I was in a land and I was riding this strange dragon looking thing and slaying roosters and turtles and zombies. Then one of my compatriots couldn't advance because she hadn't talked to someone and we all waited around. I also died several time atop of a hill, when some ninjas came and killed me."

"I'm starting to wonder about which reality is dream and which is real....ah now my head hurts! Let us slay something!"

Perception check

1d20+4
12+4 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2010)

(( Awesomeness! xD ))

Anya realize there's something smelling really bad near by, but she can't say exactly where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Oh for all that is pure in nature!”  Anya wrinkles her nose and looks around.  “Dangil is that awful smell coming from you?”  She pinches her nose and glares at the barbarian.  “You’re going to make Spots faint then I am going to have to walk.”  Waving her hand in front of her face she lifts up in the saddle and looks around again.

Perception Check:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

(( Oh for the love of…))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2010)

"No Anya!" Dangil said proudly "The expulsion of gas from a Hero's Anus is filled with strength and power, meaning you are likely to hear it first. You should train your farts to do the same as it acts as a fearsome warcry from the derriere and will have your enemies fleeing!"

Dangil thought about demonstrating his power but thought better of it for fear of follow through.

"Hm, but this smell..."

Dangil tries to follow the scent.

Perception (I think, can we use other skills aside from the ones listed in our character sheet?)

1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2010)

((^ Should have brought Nae, or Ghost more specifically  ))

*Nae*
"Nae thinks maybe tomorrow would be better.  Nae normally gets up early, Ghost sleeps in.  She could try talking to Iora then?"  Nae was still confused, but at least enthusiastic about it.  Her previous breakdown seemed completely faded at this point.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "No Anya!" Dangil said proudly "The expulsion of gas from a Hero's Anus is filled with strength and power, meaning you are likely to hear it first. You should train your farts to do the same as it acts as a fearsome warcry from the derriere and will have your enemies fleeing!"
> 
> Dangil thought about demonstrating his power but thought better of it for fear of follow through.
> 
> ...



(( !!! xD I never thought I would hear the word Hero and Anus in the same sentence, one after the other. I had to cover my mouth because I'm at work and I almost burst laughing. Bad, baaaad players getting their DM in trouble! ))

@Dangil, Anya
...Yes, Dangil cought the direction of the scent rather quickly. He moved a little outside the road and he managed to find some of the bodies. There was a fox chomping one's foot. As Dangil appeared, the fox growled and darted away. There were some vultures already there, trying to get their own piece. 

The bodies were not in the best of shapes, but they were mostly complete. 


@Nae
Teressa nodded smiling. "Yes, I usually get up early too. I love to watch the sunrise as I meditate" she looked up at the sky. "Uh-oh, I got carried away, they should be looking for me, and maybe you too. We better go back to the Hall then" she got up and dusted herself down. 

Teressa will lead back Nae. Most of the Moon Squad is resting around, reading a book or training with magic. Ordabet comes over Nae and hands over her reward from yesterday. "Don't spend it all at once, alright?" he says jokingly. ((200g))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2010)

((Chapter 4 in Nae's adventures in the city))

Nae opens the bag full of wealth with eyes wide in amazement and gasped, "look at all the shinies!"  She bent down to inspect them carefully for a moment then looked up at Teressa and Ordabet confused, "but they're all the same?  Nae has some shinies she found in the woods, they're usually different though."

She paused and pulled out her worn purse, spilling coins on the ground.  It was an odd collection of coins all manner of types minted in different kingdoms and generations.  "Nae usually only finds a few at a time though.  Where did you find so many?"

((Hmm, now the next question is will she waste all of it on useless trinkets, buy the composite longbow she could really use, or just bury most of it somewhere?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2010)

Ordabet blinked a little. He knew the girl had been in the wilderness but he didn't expect this level of detachment of the world. Teressa was more understanding. "Ah, well, the shiny coins are important in the city and towns. People would bring the food, weapons and stuff they make and you use this to exchange them for what you need. For example… uhm… Ordabet here didn't make any of his clothes, he gave coins to someone who has skill to make clothes… that person uses the coins to buy food in the market because he can't hunt or harvest food… etcetera, etcetera… " she tried to explain. 

"There are even some people who will try to steal those coins, is better if you keep them well hidden. This is your money after all. I don't think you'll need it for food… but you can get armor and new weapons, even magic items! – but for those you'll need more coins. Those are expensive because they are hard to get."

Teressa pondered for a second "I would love to take you myself in town to show you how it works but I need to stay on watch in the Hall until later…" she tapped the tip of her fingers on her arm, like trying to come up with a solution.

"I can take her if you like" Jessica, the leader of moon squad, spoke up not far from there. She had been reading in a table and heard part of the conversation.   "There's not much to do in the Hall right now… unless, of course you have other plans" she nodded to Nae.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2010)

((This will end with Nae dressed like this.  I can tell))

Nae listened to the explanation with a blank look on her face.  "You trade things for shinies for other things?"  City people were strange.  Or was it just humans?  "Nae sees.  Nae doesn't understand though."

She looked at Jessica suspiciously, "Nae not need guide, Nae never gets lost.  Nae go, trade shinies for other things."  She hefted the bag of coins, "maybe lighter things, this many shinies are heavy."

((Hmm, I could afford a Psudodragon or 20000 rats with 200gp...))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2010)

"Yes, but she can show you how much to give for each thing" Teressa was a little nervous about letting Nae go by herself. 

"Well, I can just follow you around if you prefer. If I see that you are going to make a bad deal I warn you and get a better price. I would be best that way, let her learn things by herself" Jessica suggested with a shrug.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

As was the customary way with Molly, she went about her duties of the morning in a sluggish way, slightly lazy in her movements and relaxed in her questioning. It was hard for her in the mornings when she was just waking up. 

She would try and find people who had remembered the last time that the ground shook as such. 

*Sense Motive: *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2010)

@Molly
Molly doesn't have much trouble to find Irom, the Keeper of the stables, he's about 60 years old or so, maybe more but even with his limp he looked quite healthy and strong, just a little slow. "Good morning Miss... Xiang, isn't? I'm still trying to remind all the new names, what can I do for you?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2010)

"Anya! Over here!" Dangil said and ran to the vultures trying to scare them away.

"These brave souls shall not end up being a meal for these scavengers. I shall make sure you have a proper burial" he said going to one of them. "Best make sure they are all dead before we do so."

Dangil checks for signs of breathing and/or a heartbeat


Perception?
1d20+4
13+4 = 17


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2010)

Dangil doesn't really need to check for vitals, they are pretty much death.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2010)

"No saving them.." Dangil said as he leaned over one of the fallen "Rest easy friend, I shall slay whoever, or whatever did this. There can be no excuse for this."

Dangil looked behind to Anya. "Let us start, try and find anything that they may have dropped."

He lifted the dead body up and laid it gently on the cart.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2010)

It wasn't hard for Dangil to load the bodies into the cart. On the other hand, most of the weapons where bended or broken. They left their possession besides them in the cart.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 5, 2010)

*Anya…*

“Such a waste…”  Anya mumbled brushing a tear from her face as she helped Dangil load the cart with the bodies and belongings of Bear Squad.  Though she left the heavier bodies to Dangil she did attempt at finding anything they may have dropped.  “We will see you avenged.”  Anya said bowing her head for a moment of silence for the fallen.  

Several moments later Anya climbs back on Spots.  “We should get them back quickly my friend.  So they may be buried.”  She will scan the area one last time before they head back toward town.

Perception:
1d20+4
18+4=22


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2010)

While Anya doesn't spot any actual threat, she manages to discover from her place there were some strange "craters" around... must have been the Elemental's smash hits she thinks. Beyond that there's not much else to do.

Anya and Dangil made their way back to the town, where the guards were already waiting for them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae shrugged, "Nae not need babysitter.  But Nae can't stop you from doing what you like."  She gathered up her money and held it close, "but Nae watching you, they're her shinies."

With that she'll head over to the market area to see what she sees.
(Chances of random impulse buys?  Almost 100%)


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2010)

"Anya, it is unlikely but if I should ever fall in battle I wish for you to carry out a simple request. There is a house on the outskirts of a village where me and a fair maiden used to dwell. It was the happiest time of my life and I wish my ashes to be scattered there." Dangil said quietly as they approached the guards. 

"However I did say it was unlikely!" he winked and beamed at her


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2010)

(( Let's say that village is near Ashcreek, to the west of Starryvale, near the Lost Man mountains. A small thing of no more than 300 people, almost an outpost. Would explain his barbarian roots, that's close to orc territories too.   ))

@Nae
Jessica giggled and followed the elf girl from a distance. Teressa sighed a little in relief. "At least she understands its her money"

"Uhu, let's wait to see how that turns out" Ordabet sat again in his desk, his limbs still aching a little from the fight yesterday. 

(( *-* RANDOM ITEM LIST!! ))

Nae will find the following in the downtown market:
-A variety of fruits
-A butcher stand selling chicken pieces
-A woman selling small vials of perfume
-A weapon smith working in a furnace
-Several people selling random clothes


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2010)

A quick look into Nae's mind:
-A variety of fruits
-A butcher stand selling chicken pieces​Nae giggled to herself as she passed the food merchants.  Trade shinies for food?  Who would do that?  Shinies were rare to find, food was everywhere in the woods.  City people don't know anything.

-A woman selling small vials of perfume​Nae smelled the perfumes long before she located the source.  Once identified she was amazed at the colorful vials and strange scents.  Creeping carefully forward she bent down and inhaled deeply from a random vial sneezing violently and backing away from the strong scent.

She wondered idly what the vials were used for, prey would smell it coming a mile off if you carried it with you and predators would track down anyone carrying it or any place it was left very easily.  She briefly considered that it might taste good but discarded the notion as anything so strong must have spoiled.

She wrote it off as one of ever-growing list of curiosities of the city and moved on.

-A weapon smith working in a furnace​Nae watched the smith work for a long time, first assuming the man was selling fire (why not, after all, they sell food), then noticing that he was working metal in the coals.

This was curious, she watched for a while trying to figure the exact trick of it.  It didn't look especially hard though she expected her arm would be sore working a hammer for so long.

Still, her spear was holding out nicely for now and she had enough arrows for several seasons of hunting even if they end up fighting more elementals she should be good for now.

-Several people selling random clothes​Nae finally stopped when confronted with the selection of clothes.  The only clothse she had worn so long as she could remember were clothes taken from hunters and explorers that were unable to survive the elements of the woods.  Her current outfit had been patched and repatched time and again.

She had never had the luxury of choosing outfits and precious little experience in making a decision.  She immediately set out to selecting random articles of clothing.  A civilized person would likely find no pattern as far as style or even size of the articles selected.  If anything bright colors seemed to be her only criteria.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 5, 2010)

*Anya….*

“Of course!  I am glad you have let me know or I would have set your funeral pyre in a very prominent place for all to see such a brave warrior!”  Anya shifts in her seat at the thought of losing someone that accepted her so readily.  “Though the event is unlikely for I shall defend my friends lives with my own!”  She sat prouder in her seat as they neared the city.  “For now we are alive and these poor souls are not.  Let us get them into the village!”  She then looks around and whispers to Dangil out of the side of her mouth.  “Besides…I don’t know if I can stand the smell much longer.”  She sniffs her small nose scrunching up a bit.  “Damn I need a bath.”

“Hail!  We found the lost members of Bear Squad!”  She calls to the guards as they move to the gates.

((  I really adore Nae.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2010)

@NAE
Nae gets mostly second hand clothes. An old leather jacket, a 3 women blouses and a couple of men shirts, an a red gypsy skirt full of small shiny stuff. Finally she found a bright green ribbon for her hair.... or maybe as a improvised belt, who knew? All that for just 9 silvery shinies!!!  Truly an amazing deal!

Jessica was behind raising an eyebrow looking at the strange taste of the elf but she said nothing. As she finishes buying, she realizes there's the smell of the death in the air....

@ANYA/Dangil
"Good to see you back..." he gave them a sad smile while motioning other guards to bring a couple of mantles to cover the bodies. They accompanied them back to the Hall, moving through mostly empty streets but the smell soon gave up their position. Some people came out of their houses to see the fallen pass and gave Anya and Dangil a small nod. Ordabet was already waiting for them with Heian and Havard. 

"Anya, Dangil, thank you very much for your assistance. I'm sure their families will feel better now that they can bury them... such a shame" he said with a sad tone but tried to cheer up at the end "You can have the rest of the day..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2010)

Dangil nodded and put out a thumbs up. 

"I swear as a warrior I shall gain vengeance for these brave souls. Come, we must not be too down hearted, we must celebrate their bravery. They walked the path of the warrior and there is no greater path. Anya! to the Tavern! We shall raise a glass to the Bear squad!" Dangil shouted


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

@Anya/Dangil
The musicians at the bar played a lament on the name of the fallen the previous day. 

_...And my army of brothers 
went over the hilltops, 
drenched in blood we may be... 
but fighting is all left to me... 
Together with my army of brothers... 
down we fall... darkness in all... 
through hell!_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSy05OJhZ7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2010)

Dangil goes to the bartender and orders an ale for himself and Anya.

"Let us remember these souls! I vow on my sword that I hold dear that I shall execute vengeance on those that took the soldiers away from us. To the Brave!" Dangil shouted as he raised his glass in remembrance


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

@Dangil/Anya
Several patrons cheered Dangil with their mugs. The bartender joined Dangil and Anya in their speech "That's the spirits! We have been holding on for 100 years! Those bastards don't know who are they messing with! For the fallen! For Starryvale! For Norinias!"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2010)

((Awesome song Soul.  ))

Anya…

“Aye Dangil!”  Anya says with tears in her massive eyes but a proud look to her face.  “To the brave souls that have fallen to keep this village safe!  We will avenge you!”  she hefted the mug with both hands and began to drink deeply of the amber liquid.  


((I don’t think a little gnome is going to hold her alcohol very well. ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

(( I know, is awesome.  I wanted to kill the guys at Bungie for not including the song on the game OST.    You should have brought Spots along. LOL!! ))

(( Post 5 fortitude save checks and I'll tell you how the party goes. ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2010)

((Anya + drunk = lmao or wtf))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

((You too, Vergil, FORT SAVES! KUKUKUKUKU!!!  ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2010)

((Argh you bastard!!  I'll do them when I get home from work XD))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2010)

*Anya...*

Fort Save:

1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
19+4 = 23

1d20+4
1+4 = 5

1d20+4
14+4 = 18

(( Hope I did that right.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @NAE
> As she finishes buying, she realizes there's the smell of the death in the air....



After paying for her goods Nae wrinkles her nose at the smell and turns to find its source.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2010)

Fort saves

1d20+5
4+5 = 9

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
1+5 = 6

((Oh gawd, it's going to be a messy end to the evening for Dangil. ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2010)

The first few of Dangil's drinks made him a little tipsy...But that was not going to stop the FIRE OF HIS HEART!! He rose his mug and asked for a second... a third and a fourth round... And then, finally, he started to behave incoherently.

((Taking slight control here))

@Dangil
"_Sha know._.. will kill AALLL monster, yesshh" he started chuckling and waving his mug around "cheeers! *CHEEEERS!*! _YOU TOO NAE!_! Me nature *KNIGHT*!" he said to the bartander who was used to this kind of reaction.

"Yeah, yeah, Nature and all" the bartender shrugged and kept to his business.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2010)

For some reason, when Dangil got drunk he turned into a Scotsman. A drunk Sean Connery

"Aye ye bastardsh! I love you all. From now on you, Mish Any are called mish Moneypenny, aand thoshe bashtard elemtalsh are called....shomething or other, but their bashtardsh!"

"You know Mish Moneypenny, I love elvesh I really do. I fell for one a long time ago...I shtill love her...but her fasher wash a prime one eyed phallic shymbol, if you know what I mean. He wash a penish. Peeeeeeeeeeeeniiishhhhhhhhh"

"To boobies!" he raised his glass again


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2010)

@Anya
Anya had started to feel tipsy too from the very beggining. What did these people put in these mugs! She keps drinking with Dangil for a while but her minds gets clouded quicker than Dangil. She saw two Dangils and Spots sitting on the other side of the bar (with a cane and a monocle nonetheless).


@Dangil

"Hah! Forget about that boy! You are full of youth and are strong! Beat some more elementals and other monsters and I assure you the girls will come in flocks" the bartender filled Dangil's mug again.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2010)

*Anya…*

The little gnome opened her eyes wide, looked down at the cup of ale, and then closed them tightly before counting to ten.  She then slowly opened one eye trying to focus on the scene before her.  “I…I…”  she began to stutter.  “I didn’t know twins you had!  And…”  her tongue was thick and it stumbled over her words.  “You are lords great!”  she leapt to her feet and what she thought was a great bow or curtsy she tripped over her own feet and fell at theirs.  “I greatly serve will!”  she said pledging her allegiance to them, pointing her hand into the air, yet her face was still pointed at the floor.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2010)

Dangil looked at the barkeep witha  drunken smile

"Yesh indeed, that wash my plan all along. Kick shome ash and get the girl. I only have one girl on my mind though and let me tell you shir, she'sh a beauty." Dangil said, "I'll be the mosht famoush shon of a bitch around, a hero to the world and then her fasher will have to acknowledge me."

He ruffled Anya's head

"I got thish knight of pure aweshome after all! Let'sh get shome party mushic on you bashtardsh!"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2010)

@Anya/Dangil

After a while they eventually fell asleep in the tables. The bartender was used to this and asked for help to take the two adventurers back to the hall. Anya dreamed she was the Head of the Hunters, leading an army of adventurers against a giant swan... and as everyone knows, swans are Evil. 

In the other hand, Dangil had a dream about Sienna, from the last time he had seen her. He remembered clearly. She was pleading her father to forgive Dangil, his sword ready to strike the human. She promised to do as he said but Dangil must be left alone. Her eyes were begging him with that beauty Dangil knew so well. Her father, still his is serious look, nodded accepting the offering of Sienna. He loved her, he loved so much and couldn't let Sienna be with a human. She would only have her heart broken when Dangil grew old and died. Human's lives were so ephemeral.  

Sienna turned around and kissed Dangil in his bloody forehead. 

_"Leave... and let me go. I'll think of you, you know. I can't come along... Carry on... you must stay strong."_ she got up and walked way trying to stop her tears. Her father sheathed his sword. 

_"She saved your short life, human. You better be grateful for the chance she has given you. Put a good use to it and don't dare to come back as her words wont stop my blade next time" _he said in a cold tone leaving a wounded Dangil behind. Dangil raised his blodied hand towards them as they left and he fell unconscious...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUZ06oTrpFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2010)

((     - poor guy. He will prove himself!! ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2010)

*Anya?*

The little gnome muttered periodically.  ?The white??  she would say then roll over.  ?Charge??  a groan escaped her and she smacked her lips.  ?Kill?it?it?? again she flipped as the battle raged in her head.  ?The?swan?it must not?EVIL!?  She yelled the last word then a loud snore escaped her as she faded deeper into sleep, forever forming a vendetta against the beautiful and graceful creatures.

((  I feel so bad for Dangil...though the situation seems vaguely familiar to me...))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2010)

(( Hehehe, yeah, when Vergil told me Dangil past he added it was a little cliché. That's fine by me. Now, if you excuse me, I need to finish the stats for my colossal fiendish-Swan.  .............  /jk.  Guys, are you ok with moving to the next? What about Nae and Molly?))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2010)

((You might actually do the colossal swan stats...could be interesting down the road for Anya.    Yeah go ahead Most Epic DM. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2010)

((I'm fine with moving on, not sure what happened with Nae  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2010)

@Molly
From what Molly can gather, the last earthquake in the region was about 50 years ago, that's what the old man of the stables an a halfelf can remember. Maybe Nae remembers somethings, but most likely not... 

At that time, nothing of importance happened that the people know of. There had been other elemental attacks before but none of them coincided with any earthquake. It can be that... just a coincidence.

Molly comes back late at night to the Hall and hears loud snoring on the woman's barracks. That's Anya over there... mumbling about huge white feathery beasts. 

@Nae
Nae comebacks to the Hall too with a bunch of weird clothes in a old bag, courtesy of the same vendor. Ghost was outside in the patio sitting by the tree and looking up, waiting patiently to catch a terrorized squirrel in the branches. 

@Anya/Dangil
A new dawn greeted the proud members of Eagle Squad. Although Dangil and Anya would have wanted a little less light... and silence. 


*@EVERYONE*
"Raise and shine! We have new work to do." he cheered holding a jar with hot coffee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*
Molly goes about her usual morning routine, meditation and prayer before breakfast and she stays outside on her own for a while as if to contemplate something. 

She sits on the ground, cross legged with eyes closed not moving for a long time.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

((I'm going to give EXP for RP so Anya/Dangil/Nae = +100 EXP ))

*@Molly*
As everyone else got ready for another day, Ordabet introduced a couple of new recruits to Heian and Havard to make up for the Bear Squad. He then went to look for the members of Eagle Squad and found Molly as she finished up her meditation routine.


"Morning Molly, your friends got a little carried away yesterday drinking in honor of the fallen members of Bear Squad" he sighed a little and opened his books, taking out a small parchment with some quickly written words "Yesterday night I recieved a warning from a caravan that was traveling to the south... seems like the ruins of Kelshart had new tenants. I don't know if anyone commented this to you, but Kelshart was a town that was attacked by a swarm of elementals about 40 years ago. Almost everyone died and no one came back there... as usual. No wonder why we have so many ruins around" he shook his head "Anyway, for the looks of it, a group of kobolds claimed the basements of the ruins and thanks to our little quake the other day they were forced to leave their den" he explained.

"I'm not very concerned about them as I don't believe the ruins where big enough to hold a large population of Kobolds. They tend to believe is their birthright to rule the world because of their draconic heritage... so, if this group is a threat to the town I need you to persuade them to leave or deal with them."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2010)

((Awesome!!....now then... I have no idea how much exp I actually have...))

"Rise and Shi...." Dangil tried to wake up happy but couldn't. "Uh...coffee, water and less sunlight please..." he said rubbing his face.

"I'll be honest today, I'm in the mood to sleep. All day. BUT! I shall persevere and beat down every last elemental there is, for there is no rest on the path of a hero! Anya, how are you feeling? Morning Molly, do you know any techniques to stop my head from feeling like its being hammered by a dragon?"

"Morning Nae...have you ever been drunk before?" Dangil asked stroking his chin. He was curious and even if she had he wanted to see.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

(( With this EXP you should have 498 ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"Though I'm--my clan has dealings with the Draconic, Kobolds are notorious for misunderstanding things and thinking themselves to anything superior. Despite our shared allegiance to Dragons, they tend to worship under the line of evil dragons and thus we're their natural enemy. If you wish this to be resolved peacefully, it can be attempted, but as a warning, you should be ready for it to come to death, theirs.  If they will not hear reason we will be forced to strike them down."

She added at the end, "Little can be done to reason with Kobolds."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

@Molly
"If it comes to that... then, do whatever you need to do" Ordabet nodded understanding the point on the monk. 

@Dangil
He then saluted the barbarian that had just arrived. "Good morning Dangil, there's some coffee there you might want to try... if any you can ask Teressa for a blessing or two"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly nodded, "I shall do everything in my power to keep them at bay."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2010)

*Anya…*

“For all that is loved in nature…”  Anya muttered as she walked.  She kept her hands above her big eyes and the orbs only open to slits.  She heard Ordabet mention the coffee and her lined veered in that direction.  To answer Dangil Anya only groaned before sliding on to a bench and slowly began to sip on her coffee after adding a bunch of sugar.  

Visions of the night before kept coming back to her, at least the ones of Sposts wearing his monacle and looking every bit a Lord.  ‘How do I face him now?  How can I ride a Lord?’  those thoughts made her groan again before she realized they had things to do.  “We must get going!  The day is already half-AAAAAHHHHH!!!!”  her sudden exuberance caused her head to feel as if it was exploding and she clamped her hands around it to keep her brains in.  “Wait…Teressa?  Where is she?”  the last words were barely audible as she slowly walked up to the man.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

@Anya

Teressa's head appeared from the little archway of the small chapel of the Hall. "Uh? Did anyone... anyone said my name?" she had just finished her daily prayers. "It must be my imagination..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2010)

"Teressa? Please rid me of this headache!" Dangil grabbed the coffee and was irritated that it was too hot to drink and sipped at it

"Heroes don't sip!" he shouted and regretted it and apologised to Anya. "Ugh, what do they make the ale from, headache juice?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2010)

@Anya/Dangil
This time Teressa managed to hear Dangil quite clearly. She approached the two adventurers with her arms crossed. "Now, now... this is not some wound right?" she raised her left eyebrow. "This will cost you the normal fare for a spell like this... 15 gold coins. I usually don't even bother with this kind of stuff, as this is of your own doing. Just be more careful next time and don't get too wasted" she scolded a little as mother would do. She used some cantrips to take away the headaches. "There... Go ahead, you need to clean those ruins from Kobolds"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2010)

"Ah fair enough, but this was a neccessary self infliction. Our heroes need to be remembered and they were! But I thank you for getting rid of the pain, I Dangil, shall be more careful with my fort saves...I mean drink."

"Onwards Anya, Molly and Nae. We shall be victorious against the Kobold. Let us stock up on courage and venture forth over yonder!" Dangil was pointing in the wrong direction.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2010)

*Anya…*

At the price of the healing Anya’s eyes widened and she almost refused.  That was until the light shone into those overly large eyes and she whimpered from beside Dangil.  “Thank you…”  She said giving Teressa the payment before sighing and the relief rolling over her.  “I promise I won’t do that again!”  she wrinkled her nose at that thought and shook her head vigorously.  “NEVER!”

“Yes!  Let’s us go!”  Anya squealed loudly then began to run for the stables.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2010)

Teressa giggled and waved at them as they left, as she just looked happy again. It seemed like she couldn't be angry for long... after all she was Cleric of Iora, the "The Cheerful" Goddess. 


Irom, the old keeper of the stables, had left their cart with the mule and Spots ready outside the Hall for them. As always, Spots tried to lick Anya's hair... maybe he thought it was cotton candy. The Squad will need to travel south nonstop until midday to reach the ruins of Kelshart.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2010)

*Anya...*

The little gnome sped forward and dropped to one knee in front of her pony, Spots.  She had to giggle as he began to lick her hair and sighed a bit with relief.  “Nothing has changed it seems.”  Anya smiled up at the beast and said.  “My allegiance is still with you Lord Spots.” 

After pledging herself to the pony she hopped into the saddle.  “Let's go!  We have a village to defend!”  She looked around then got Spots trotting along.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly was still tired to some degree, as she usually was by the time of day. She glanced around them, "We're supposed to try peacefully first. That means don't provoke them in any unreasonable manner, that's what we were told to do."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae looked at the others confused, "Kobold territory and Human territory overlap.  Always fighting when this happens.  Maybe Kobolds get scared and run away, but probably not enough of us for that to happen."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"Well wait, that's a pretty smart thought, Nae," Molly said with a yawn. "We could try and make it seem like there are more of us and just scare them off or scare most of them off. When the rest are left, we might be able to reason with a few Kobolds especially if the word is out that there are a lot of men-types up and about looking to reclaim their layer. Though I am at a loss for how we could do it..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2010)

While Molly was wondering what to do she realized Nae had with her an old bag with clothes... many clothes. Women's blouses and some men's shirts.

(( ... was this planned all along!?  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

When Molly noticed the clothes she had to ask, "What are you saving those for Nae?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

((Mere coincidence or subtle maneuvering?  We may never know  ))

Nae shifted the bag behind her and looked at Molly suspiciously, "these Nae's clothes.  She traded shinies for them like the other city people."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Why are we worried about Nae's clothes?  Don't you care clothes with you Molly?”  Anya rolled her eyes, shifting in the saddle as they plodded forth.  It didn't take long before Anya began to think about the conversation, her eyes then began to dart toward Nae's bag again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

For a second Molly thought, "I wasn't planning on taking them away, though they might be of some help to us for tricking the Kobolds into believing there to be more of us than there actually is," she said to Nae. "Frankly we're kind of lucky that you brought them," she smiled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2010)

Nae peeks into the bag of clothes curiously for a moment, wondering what magic they would work before the realization dawned on her.  "You want to play dolls with Nae's clothes?  Might work, should confuse Kobolds if nothing else.  Nae has plenty of shinies left, she can get more if something happens."

"Need to find Kobolds first though, and need time to set up dolls.  And a good place.  We see when we get there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly nodded, thinking it was put an interesting way, but she would have never considered it like that; _playing dolls_. "Yes, we want to play dolls, we will try and keep the clothes safe and perhaps we can use some element of the landscape to baffle the poor beasts."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2010)

And so, with the plan in mind, they traveled ahead down an old unused road to the southeast. It was barely visible but just enough to keep them on the right track. They passed a stone with the marking of an arrow an a inscription: "Kelshart of the East hills".

The sounds of the crickets and other insect filled the air as they were getting closer to the Plains of Adrak. 

((Roll perception, everyone ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2010)

Nae Perception:
1d20+9
19+9 = 28

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
9+5 = 14


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2010)

Anya
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Spots
1d20+5
10+5 = 15


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2010)

Dangil:

Dangil had been consumed by his thoughts, a feat that happens only rarely. His dream last night was harrowing. Perhaps he needed to speak with the cleric about it and she could rid him of those nightmares. Rather than strengthen his resolve it disheartened him, questioning if even if he went through all these trials her father would accept him. He shook his head, such thoughts were not becoming of a hero!

He simply nodded at the plan that was proposed, he didn't feel like talking much today.


Perception:
1d20+4
3+4 = 7

(Yay.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

*Molly Xiang - *Percepting the shit out of some stuff...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2010)

Dangil was mostly thinking about his dream and he didn't realize much about their surroundings. The girls in the other hand all saw the top of the ruins not much far down the road. The place had been taken over by overgrown bushes and and other plants and usually it could have been quite difficult to discover it from that distance. Most of the trees in the vicinity were kind of short and didn't give much of a better view of the place.


@Anya
But just before keep going, Anya realized something was very wrong with the road. There was a hidden pit just ahead and stopped Spot just in time to avoid falling in it.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Interesting stuff!  Do you see that?!”  Anya stood in her stirrupts as she points at the top of the ruins.  “We are almost-WHOA!”  the little gnome pulled back hard on Spots reigns when she glanced toward the road.  “Stop the cart!”  She points down at the road before jumping out of her saddle.  She bends down and looks at the trap.

Disable Device:
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

24+2 = 26  (Collector trait bonus)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2010)

@ANYA

Anya quickly puts her hands to work and the pit trap is disabled without problems. Even if it was a very basic trap, it could have done great damage to Spots and the mule if they fell there. The trap was fairly new, maybe set along the week, even yesterday. Maybe the kobolds were expecting people to come...

Anya knew this kind of pits were relative easily to disable with the right method even if she didn't see them herself. She could either tie herself with a rope, give it to Vergil and walk around until she hited some pit. The rope would keep her from falling or she could use a pole or stick to check the ground front of her.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2010)

*Anya...*

“I don't think this thing has been here very long!”  Anya said her blood heating at the excitement of what might come.  “These guys are expecting company.”  she crosses her arms and thinks for a moment before snapping her fingers.  Grabbing Spots reigns she leads him to the back of the cart and ties him to it.  “There are probably more of those traps so...”  Anya begins to talk as she starts rummaging around.  “We need to look out for them.  Since I am by far the smallest and weight the least...”  she eyes the others before rolling her eyes.  “I'll tie a rope around me.  Sir Knight can hold the other end since it's obvious that he is the strongest.  If I don't see it and fall I will be saved!”  Anya started to jump around with glee.  “So anyone got any rope?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"I have some rope," she said stringing it out. "It's made of the finest silks though, so be cautious with it."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2010)

Anya tied herself pretty well with the rope as Dangil and Molly took the other side, just in case. She started to walk around in a zig zag... it was almost frantic. Then she suddenly fell into one of the pits so fast that -almost- Dangil and Molly didn't react in time. 

Anya had closed her eyes and slowly opened one, looking around. She was fine! No broken bones or anything! But then she realized there was something... someone else at the bottom of that pit. It was a human man with heavy crossbow lying in his side. He seemed alive, just unconscious.

((Enter Luke...))


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2010)

"What? What? I am awake, I am AWAKE!!!!" Luke screams as he suddenly wakes up.

"Oh .... wait you ain't General Rommel," Luke lets out a heavy sign. "Am I glad you ain't General Rommel. He'd have me hang upside down and be a pendel, like those of giant clocks for at least the next twelve hours. Can you imagine that? You swing back and forth for the next twelve hour and then every fiveteen minutes, he smacks you, or has someone else smack you. So you scream one after another and its worst during full hours.

He's got you finger pinched between something really hard and painful and makes it really painful for a whole minute or longer. And he does it at least as many times and the hour is.

By the way, did you happen to meet General Rommel? Or why are you hanging upside down?" Luke suddenly realises the female gnome is hanging and dangling on a tight rope.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Eek!”  the little gnome let out a startled scream as she fell into the pit.  Helplessly she swung back and forth against the side until the momentum was lost.  Before they could begin to pull her up she saw the man laying at the bottom of the pit, the soft spot she would have landed on.  

The man began to talk immediately and for a the first time Anya remained quiet and listening.  Though with his rambling one of Anya's eyes began to grow wider.  “WOW!  We found someone!”  Anya called up to the other before turning her attention back to him.  “General Rommel...General Rommel...”  Anya seemed to take that particular question into great consideration.  “Nope.  Can't say I have ever heard of him.”  she looked the man over careful.  “I am hanging here because I am taking a little greater care in finding these pits.  Unlike you.”

She giggled a bit still hanging from the rope.  “So who are you?  Why are you here?  How did you get stuck in this pit?  Are you friend or foe?  Of course you could say friend and still be a foe.  Many people do things like that.  Are you a hunting Kobolds?  Where are you from?  Are there any others with you?  How many are you?  How long have you been in here?  Why were you sleeping?  Have you seen the things that made these pits?”  she began to fire the questions off, saying one without waiting for a response to the previous.


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2010)

"Let's see, there is one of me here," he points to himself, "another one in here." He points to a piece of glass with black background, "and then at least another 10 inside here." He holds a smaller piece of black glass against the first piece of black glass and the mirror images multiple into infinity.

"I am a foe and I say that so I can remain a friend in disguise!" he answers her friend of foe question. "And the name is Skywalker, Lucky Luke Skywalker! Wait, that's a different fiction," he corrects himself.

"Yes, I am a hunting kobold that tested his own pit to see if someone would get stuck in here. As for how long I've been down here, exactly as long as the pit's been made. Of  course I was sleeping, I mean after so much hard work to make a pit and testing the pit, you have to take a beauty nap. And I think I answered your question as to who made them," he answers proudly in an ultra sarcastic voice.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2010)

(( Muk, could you refrain on using obvious references to other media like that name? I would certainly appreciate it. Thank you. ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2010)

*Anya...*

A look of confusion spread across the gnome's face as she listened to the man.  “So what you're saying is you have an army.”  she scratches her head as she continues to dangle.  “So if you made this pit then does that mean you made the other ones?  If so, how many did you make?  Did you test them all?  How were you planning on getting out?”  Anya narrowed her eyes then started to tug on the silken line.  “Guys?  Pull me up!  You have got to see this guy!  Guys?  Are you still there?  PULL ME UP!”  Anya begins to get a little impatient.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

Luke laughs really hard and Anya's confusion.

He rolls on the floor, flayling his legs in the air, while still laughing hard.

"You are funny, little girl," Luke finally says. 

"I was jesting. Let me reintroduce myself. I am Lucky Luke, ex-corperal to the royal army. I do not own an army and I did not make these pits. 

It's probably the work of kobolts that made them and I fell into one, just like you did."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2010)

Anya was taken out when she asked and the rope was sent down to Luke afterwards.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2010)

"Thank you for the rope," Luke says finally out of the hole. "Woah," he says after taking a good look at the group. "Quiet the adventuring party here! So what you guys hunting? No, don't say it," he motions his hand to his head, like a psycic character, "it's hunting kobolds, right?" He glares from one person to another looking at their facial expression to confirm his 'fortune telling' ability.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2010)

Dangil inspected the man before him called Lucky Luke and rubbed his great chin.

"Kobolds you say. Fiendish little devils aren't they? They must be stopped before more people fall into these holes and have to endure a life surrounded by their own waste!"

"Forgive me, my name is Dangil. Great hero of this age and caped warrior of Love and Justice!" he pointed to the sky, sticking his chest out and swinging his cape around. "Your psychic powers are indeed impressive. Tell me, what number am I thinking of?" he asked with the awe stricken eyes of a 10 year old boy.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2010)

"Oh so you wanna test me, eh?" Luke looks deep into Dangil's eye. Then he motions his hands once more to his head like a psychic. "Ohhhhhh ..... errrrrrr..... hmmmmmmm" he makes strange noise like he's using some strange powers.

He took his time with this. "42 the answer to life," Luke says at the end.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 21, 2010)

*Anya...*

The little gnome stood quietly, contemplating the man that got out of the hole.  She didn't know if she trusted him especially with the statements that he had made.  'Lucky Luke?' Anya continued to think about him but then he answered Dangil's question.  The barbarian hadn't responded yet so Anya stepped forward forgetting the exact question.  “So if 42 is what he was thinking...and it's the answer to life.  What is the question?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

She stood back, quietly observing what this man was doing to Dangil. At least someone was finally making the Barbarian see how he acted when it came to new people. Molly crossed her arms and smiled, but then bit the smile back and tried to keep her expression hidden. If Dangil really had been thinking of forty-two she was going to laugh. Honestly she was shocked he could even count.


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Anya...*
> 
> The little gnome stood quietly, contemplating the man that got out of the hole.  She didn't know if she trusted him especially with the statements that he had made.  'Lucky Luke?' Anya continued to think about him but then he answered Dangil's question.  The barbarian hadn't responded yet so Anya stepped forward forgetting the exact question.  ?So if 42 is what he was thinking...and it's the answer to life.  What is the question??



Luke looked at Anya and then says in a stern voice, "don't ever ask for the question." He waves his index finger in a 'no no' like motion.

"You don't ask the question to a question. It's just not done, girl!" he says in a tone of 'don't ask'.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2010)

Nae considered the events of recent.  She understood the pit traps, the Kobolds were hunting.  While she preferred a bow she could see why small creatures might prefer to trap their prey.

And she understood why Anya was looking for the pits, it wouldn't do for them to fall in, they might get hurt or ambushed.  But then Anya fell in and came out with this man.  If he was in the pit then...

"Yes Mr. Kobold-vasa, we're going to play dolls with Nae's clothes then we're hunting Kobolds.  Too many Kobolds near the human's hunting area."  Nae smiles broadly at her likely totally incomprehensible explanation.  "Nae wonders what Kobold tastes like, never had it before."

((Vasa is "food" for those that speak elven  ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2010)

"If you wish to eat reptile, I suggest snake over kobold. Those little buggers don't taste well at all. There isn't a lot of meat and whether you grill it or cook it, it is still smelling of kobold." Luke comments on Nae's strange tastes.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 23, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome looked over the man her eyes widening at his reply to her then listening to his exchange with Nae.  “Hmpf.”  She grumbled looking down and snatching up a small, white, round pebble and putting it in her pocket.  “We should keep going if we want to catch those slithery things.”  Anya gave the new guy a last quick glare and grabbed the rope again.  “Should we continue like we were?  We are getting close.  We don't want to let our guards down.  Come on guys we have a job to do!  Onward!”  First she pointed up then forward before she retied the rope and began to walk again.

Perception Check:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15


((Anya is going with or without other people.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2010)

"Snake chewy but dries well and stays good all winter."  Nae smiled as she helpfully explained.  "Better than squirrel, worse than badger."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2010)

((Perception checks everyone, Anya kept on walking))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2010)

Nae Perception:
1d20+9
19+9 = 28

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2010)

Preception = Spot?

Spot:
1d20+1
2+1 = 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2010)

((Spot and Listen were combined into one skill 'perception', it's WIS based so if you don't have ranks in it it's just a WIS check))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2010)

@Anya
Anya eventually fell on yet another trap, safely tied to the rope. She realized the pits weren't as deep, as they had been in a hurry. They took the gnome out, but this time Nae was the first on realizing the closeness of the kobolds. Ghost sniffed the ground and held his ears still towards the old road.

@NAE
Nae managed to spot 8 little reptilian creatures walking back towards the ruins. They were carrying picks, ropes and shovels. They were about 200 feet away. Maybe it was time to play with kobolds and dolls...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Perception: 
   1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

"Nae, do you think we have enough of the dolls set up?" she asked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2010)

((Play with Kobolds maybe, they're a little close for setting up distractions now))

Nae looked at Molly confused then pointed at the distant Kobolds.  In a somewhat hushed voice she said "if you keep talking they'll hear you.  Hunters need to be patient and quiet."

She dropped her bag of clothes and continued, "if you want to play dolls we can, but they'll probably see us."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 26, 2010)

*Anya...*

A squeak escaped Anya as she fell yet again into a hole.  But, then a scowl crossed her brow when she saw how shallow the pits had become.  “They have to be close.”  Anya said when she was out of the pit then heard Nae.  “Oh!  Ooooooooooo.”  Her eyes widened and she grinned.  “Get this thing off of me.”  she said in a whisper then she began tugging at the rope.  “Shall we get them?”  She automatically took on Nae's way of speaking as she grabbed her hammer and got ready to move.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

"No, Nae," she whispered shaking her head, "You're right, its too late for dolls now. Perhaps now would be a good time for a surprise attack?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2010)

(( Go ahead with the Initiatives when you are ready  ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 26, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome grins evilly and begins to creep forward, trying to get closer and check things out a bit.

HP: 16
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0 


Init
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Stealth
1d20+12
8+12 = 20


((Did you want 5 rounds of stuff too?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2010)

(( Only if you attack ))

Kobold Perception Checks
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)
1d20+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14)
1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9)
1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)  you are lucky

Anya moved silently, getting close behind the Kobolds as they walked back to the ruins. She was eager to attack them. Two of them looked back casually, but they didn't spot her. She could see that besides the tools for digging the pits, they had slings and bullets strapped on their belts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2010)

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Nae shrugs then nods at Molly and attempts to advance towards the kobolds.

She'll move forward until the party is spotted or she hits 60' (short range for her pathetic short bow).  If they advance she'll try to keep them from surrounding her and keep at range.

HP: 12/12

AC:	16 = 10 +2[Armor] +4[Dex]
Touch:	14 = 10 +4[Dex]
FF:	12 = 10 +2[Armor] 

Fort: +2 = +2[Druid] +0[Con]
Ref: +4 = +0[Druid] +4[Dex]
Will: +6 = +2[Druid] +4[Wis]

Initiative:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Stealth:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9 (joy, though remember there's a distance mod for perception!)

Attacks: (All assuming 60', she's +1 if it's 30' or less, -2 for 61'-120', -4 for 121'-180', -6 for 181'-240')

1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
11+4 = 15

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Damages: (+1 if within 30')
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
1+0 = 1

1d6+0
1+0 = 1

1d6+0
1+0 = 1






Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 17/17
AC: 14(15) = 10 +2[NAC] +2[Dex] (+1 Dodge)
CMB: +2 = +1[BAB] +1[STR] +0[Size]
CMD: 14 = 10 + 1[BAB] +1[STR] +2 [Dex] +0[Size]
Attack: +2=+1[BAB]+1[Str], 1d6+2[1.5*Str]
Fort: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Con]
Ref: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Dex]
Will: +1 = +0[Base]+1[Wis]

Initiative:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

Stealth:
1d20+2
6+2 = 8

Ghost will remain slightly in front of Nae looking to engage anyone that advances towards her.

Attacks:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
6+2 = 8

1d20+2
6+2 = 8

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

Damages:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

Trip Checks: (Wolf Special, failure doesn't allow opponent to trip Ghost)
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
6+2 = 8

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
7+2 = 9

1d20+2
8+2 = 10


----------



## Vergil (Aug 26, 2010)

Dangil grinned. "Surprise attack huh?"

Init: 1d20+4
8+4 = 12


5 rounds of Dangil rargh!


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 

ATCK:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25
Crit!

DMG:
2d6+3
6,3+3 = 12 x2
=24


2. ATCK!
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

DMG:
2d6+3
5,6+3 = 14

3. ATCK:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23

DMG:
2d6+3
6,4+3 = 13

4. Atck:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

Dmg:
2d6+3
6,6+3 = 15

5. Acrobatics (just cos he's a flashy bastard sometimes) 
1d20+8
15+8 = 23




((Sorry - been busy...so very busy))


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2010)

Luke will be at his max range. (I think its 100 or 120 ft.)

He'll wait until the rest engage in combat before firing. (He'll ready until being attacked.)

If they close within 30ft he retreats and runs until he has 100 ft distance again.

He will try to have cover against them, but good line of sight from his shooting position.

If he can't find cover, he uses his tower shield, plant it into the ground and thus make himself an artificial cover.

Initiative:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




Round 1:

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Round 2: Reload
Round 3:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

Round 4: Reload or move if they are too close
Round 5:
1d20+5
12+5 = 17






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




1d10+0
5+0 = 5

1d10+0
6+0 = 6

1d10+0
9+0 = 9


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2010)

(( Waiting for Molly's and/or Anya's rolls and we are good to go))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 27, 2010)

Anya...

Once close enough she will look them over.  Then she will bring her hammer into the mix.

HP: 16
AC: 18 (10+4 (DEX)+1 (small size) +3 (Armor))

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18


Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




First round sneak attack if she is first:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
17+1 = 18

1d20+1
15+1 = 16

1d20+1
6+1 = 7



Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sneak Attack Damage
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Normal Damage
1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
3+0 = 3




((I rolled a new initiative.  Wasn't sure if I should or not...so here is my old one if you go off of that one. 
Init
1d20+4
7+4 = 11))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2010)

*Surprise Round
*
They didn't know what hit them. Before they could even bark some kind of warning, Dangil took his sword and charged to the kobolds. The kobolds had been talking and chattering, not hearing their impeding doom, until Flak made a strange funny noise. "BLEA~R"


The kobolds turned around rather confused and found a towering human with a huge bloody sword and what was left of Flak -splattered- all over the floor. The human had a big smile on his face. Lerti was on the ground at the feet of a gnome with a hammer. Then Mirk and Krash fell to the ground, a bolt and a arrow stuck in their heads. Four kobolds were left. 




*Round 1*

Luke reloaded his heavy crossbow. Dangil swang his sword to the next kobold but the little guy managed to avoid him quite panicked. The same thing happened with Anya.

Nae let another arrow loose, killing her second kobold of the day.

All the kobolds screamed and tried to attack Anya all at once... TO NO VAIL. Their flimsy arms didn't have the strength or the dexterity to hit her. She just moved to the side or her armor soaked their attacks. Their eyes widened. 

They dropped their picks and started to run back to the ruins. "INVINCIBLES! HE WAS RIGHT! THEY ARE INVINCIBLE!! RUN!" one of them blurted out in both draconic and common. (3 kobolds)

Dangil and Anya had an attack of opportunity and split a kobold by half. What were they talking about, Dangil wondered. About them being invincible? Well, yes! They were supposed to be heroes of legend, it was only logic! (2 kobolds)


*Round 2*
Dangil made an weak attack following them but was enough to scare them even more. He laughed his ass off. Anya ran behind them, but they were faster than her.

Luke knew that these kobolds would give the alarm back at their nest. He wasn't letting that happen. He got another kobold from the back. Uh, These things were quite frail. Weren't they? (1 kobold LEFT!)

Nae took another arrow. Kobolds were trouble in numbers, better to stop them now. Her arrow flew and struk one of the kobolds without kill him in the shoulder. She failed the heart by little.

The remaining kobold was running, screaming and waving, putting distance between him and the party.


*Round 3*
Luke reloaded his gun and tried to stay in range. That one ran truly fast!

Anya wasn't going to get him any time soon. She cursed on gnome.

Dangil missed his attack and the kobold slipped away from him. 


Nae sighed and readied another arrow. She would finish what she started... the arrow hit the Kobold on the other shoulder... Not killing him either. He was now getting out of her range.

"THEY HERE! THEY HERE!" the kobold screamed his lungs out.


*Round 4*

Well, damn. Luke got barely in range and shoot. "Shut up" and so... the kobold was hit in the back of his head, sending him rolling forward like a ragdoll. 


/// BATTLE ENDS

*200 EXP - EACH*

The party could hear yells ahead. The other kobolds had heard their friends screams and were comming to investigate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Inti: 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
Perception: 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)

*Perception*: Molly will be sure to watch for traps and obstacles set up by the Kobolds. 

In her first round, if she can't reach the creatures she will throw shirkens.

Shirken Attack:1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
Shirken Damage: 1d2+2 → [2,2] = (4)

If she can reach them, she will simply attack with unarmed strikes:

Unarmed strike: 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Unarmed strike damage: 1d6+2 → [6,2] = (8)

Her next four rounds, she will full attack, flurry of blows with unarmed strikes. 

Round 2:
Attack: 1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)
Attack: 1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14) 
Damage: 1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)
Damage: 1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)


Round 3:
Attack: 1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
Attack: 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
Damage: 1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)
Damage: 1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 


Round 4:
Attack: 1d20+4 → [5,4] = (9)
Attack: 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16) 
Damage: 1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4)
Damage: 1d6+2 → [4,2] = (6) 


Round 5:
Attack: 1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)
Attack: 1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)  
Damage: 1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)
Damage: 1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7) 


*If she catches a trap on mistake, here is a Reflex Save:*
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2010)

(( The kobolds, they die faster. LOL))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2010)

((Where's my awesome acrobatics! Dance of Victory!  ))

EDIT: OOOPs just saw the end of your post Soul, lmao - not done yet are we?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2010)

(( I want to know what's your next move. Walk ahead towards the other kobolds, hide, or something else?  ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

(wow no one posted )

Luke will actually wait for the kobolds to come out of their holes. Seems like its easier to shoot them out of a bottle neck than having to hunt them down in tunnels you are unfamiliar with.

"Let's snipe them as they come out."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2010)

Dangil thought for a second

"Strategy eh? Hm I will stand here and attract their attention with my rippling abs. They will believe, thanks to my large sword, that I felled their companions. I will take down as many as I can and you can obtain your glory by launching a surprise attack!"

"You will note that this is my strategy for everything as I have only one!" Dangil said proudly


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

"I like it. A lot! You just stand there tall and mighty and I'll shoot all those who would dare touch your shiny abs!" Luke says with vigor.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2010)

"Haha! That's the spirit Lucky! Infact they may not get past the shining greatness of the body of a Hero!" Dangil struck a pose. A pose of glory, as he awaited the Kobolds.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

Lucky Luke loads his heavy Cross Bow like a cowboy would load a shotgun making a similar sound.

He also strikes a pose, a more cowboy like pose with shotguncrossbow


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2010)

"Nae, Anya, Molly! Join us in our pose of wonder and win. Together we shall win this battle without raising a sword! The foe will unconditionally surrender when they lay their eyes on our magnificient selves!" Dangil said, completely forgetting about his earlier plan


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2010)

From around the road appear 10 more kobolds. They bring spears and slings ready to fight. As they come into range, they realize that what's left of the bodies of their comrades are lying around and stop cold. The leader of the kobolds barks orders to his reptilian minions and he takes out a weird silver shortbow. "You die here human! I have what you fear most!" he yells at Dangil (they didn't seem to notice Nae or Luke farther behind). They ready their slings and come to 50ft of Dangil.

((Initiatives again please))


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

Since Luke is lock and loaded he'll aim for the leader first, then at the other ranged enemies.

He'll leave the melee fighters to the melee to deal with.
Initiative:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R1:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23
R2: reload

R3:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25
R4: reload

R5:
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

Crit Confirm:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




R1
1d10+0
7+0 = 7

R3
1d10+0
6+0 = 6

R5
1d10+0
5+0 = 5

Crit dmg
1d10+0
3+0 = 3




He keeps his max distance. If they run he'll only chase them until around the corner/road.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 30, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome will move into the forest beside them and move to the side of the Kobolds.  She will try to ambush them there so they can't shoot at the others too much.

HP: 16
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0 

Initiative:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Stealth
1d20+12
13+12 = 25

Round 2 and beyond!
Attack:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

1d20+1
3+1 = 4

1d20+1
8+1 = 9

1d20+1
20+1 = 21

(Crit Confirm:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6)

Damage
1d4+0
2+0 = 2

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

((The character sheet says Crit: x3.  Not sure what I should do there.  )


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2010)

((I thought we weren't doing crit confirms..? Also I may wind up dead but dammit I'll stay in character whilst doing it!))

Dangil knows no fear, not when he has so much to prove. 

"I'm going to charge at them. Cover me, friends!"

Dangil sprints towards them

((Not sure if an action is used up getting to them))

Init:

1d20+4
10+4 = 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1.

As Dangil runs towards them he lets out a mighty roar to try and intimidate them

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

Once in range, Dangil will slay his foes! (or attempt to...)

R2
ATCK!
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

DMG
2d6+3
3,3+3 = 9

R3
ATCK!
1d20+5
19+5 = 24
(YAY CRIT!)

DMG

2d6+3
5,3+3 = 11
X2=22

R4
ATCK!
1d20+5
1+5 = 6
(yay fail...)

DMG
2d6+3
1,4+3 = 8

R5
ATCK!
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

DMG
2d6+3
6,6+3 = 15
(Oh I hope I hit with that one...)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

((will use the battle from last time, strategy shouldn't be too different))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2010)

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Nae will generally hang back and continue working with her bow.  She knows better than to try to follow creatures back into their lair.

Init:
1d20+4
3+4 = 7

Attacks:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12

1d20+4
8+4 = 12

1d20+4
11+4 = 15

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damages:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
2+0 = 2

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
1+0 = 1




Ghost will continue to defend Nae engaging enemies that try to advance (feel free to use the rolls from last time since I don't think he engaged then).


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2010)

*Round 1*
Anya moves into the bushes and manages to stay hidden getting close to the kobolds.

Luke doesn't lose any time and targets the leader of the kobolds. He seems like a threat with that strange bow of his. He shoots him in the stommach but the kobold is still on his foot. He looks at Luke with blood coming out of his mouth. "You'll regret that!"

Molly walks towards the kobolds sending her shurikens at the enemies. The shuriken hits the Kobold Leader in the chest, but is still alive... and quite angry.

The Kobold Leader uses the silvery bow and the arrow scratches Luke in the arm. (-2hp LUKE) That's not any bow, Luke realizes... The arrow should have missed him but it seems it has some strong magic behind it.

The rest of the kobolds send rocks flying towards Molly and Dangil. The rain of rocks hits them but they are able to avoid most of them and keep going. (-4HP Dangil, -4HP Molly) 

Dangil tries to intimidate the kobolds "FOOL FEEBLE CREATURES!! You'll feel the mighty glory of heroes!!!" HE SUCCEDES!  The kobolds are quite shaken (3 rounds) 

Nae stays behind with Luke, but she misses the kobolds.


*Round 2*

Anya finally gets to the side of the group of kobolds and attacks the lizard Leader. (sneak attack!, +1d6 → [2] = (2)) That bow he's carrying is quite shiny!! 

Luke reloads his crossbow.

Molly takes advantage of Anya apparance and flanks the kobold Leader. She knows they wont be able to cordinate an attack without him. She unleashes a furry of blows to the kobold's head that cracks him open like a coconut. The shortbow falls to the ground.

The rest of the kobolds see their leader beaten to a pulp and gulp. They throw down their weapons. "You win! You win!" they raise their little claws into the air. "The human boy was right, you are invincible!" says one of them, filled with terror. 

"Don't kill us!" they plead.


What will you do?


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

"God, why is it that its always the shiny bows that make me look bad?" Luke asks rhetorically. "I mean the last bow I wielded was made by elves and they were all shiny and glittering. They just can't keep their bows simple and working. No they gotta make them all shiny."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 31, 2010)

"Yes villainous foe, we truly are invincible. We are the Elite Team Eagle! I can only speak for Dangil the Great, for that is I, but I, as a hero of TRUTH and JUSTICE shall not kill you if only you promise not to commit any more evil deeds!" Dangil said proudly


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2010)

One of the kobolds gave a shaky step forward. "Dilkar is death, I'm new leader, Yak" he said to Dangil and Luke. His common was not very good. "You win. Don't kill us. We give you back your human friend and weapon." he said moving the bow closer to Dangil with his feet.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2010)

"Tell me why you assaulted the human village. Did you plan this on your own?" Luke asks Yak.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2010)

"What? We didnt attack any human village. This town was ruins. We make it home nest. Humans died years and years ago... before we came out of the egg. This land ours now. Your mage friend got here first looking for bow"


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2010)

"Mage friend? Describe this Mage friend of ours? I have some many mage friends can't keep them together," Luke bluffs.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2010)

"He's pink, short hair, and uhm... human. You all humans look the same. We bring him to you, yes?" Yak offered to Luke nodding effusively, trying to get in his good side.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2010)

"Yes, why not, bring him to us," Luke says to the kobold. He readies his crossbow once more (To his team mates) "seems we may have an evil mage inciting the kobolds."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2010)

Two of the kobolds run back to the ruins and just in a couple of minutes bring forward a young man around 17 years old. He's tied by the hands and gagged. ((Enter Jace))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome glared at the kobolds wishing she could have continued to use her hammer on them.  “Anyone else move and I will use the sharp side to gut you.”  she growled then watched as the pair ran back to their hold.  “Take the gag out of his mouth!”  Anya exclaimed pointing at the man with the business end of her weapon.  “What happened?  Why did you not kill him?  You certainly wanted us dead.”


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2010)

Yak shrugged. "Mage boy came looking for magic stuff. We found it first" he said pointing at the bow in the floor. "Is big weapon... dangerous. It can roar like thunder, hurts you and you get deaf. Great weapon against enemies"

"We were working outside because the quake weakened the tunnels we made between the basements. Took everyone outside while we fixed them. Then We surprised the mage snooping around the ruins. Dilkar said the mage had invincible friends and their only weak point was the magic bow. We thought we could stop you and shoot you in the pits..." Yak gulped. Maybe he wasn't supposed to say that last bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

"Er...yes..." Jace said, grinning sheepishly as the gag was taken out of his mouth. "Hello...my, uh, _good friends_. It would be great if you could untie me now, if that's ok with you."


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2010)

"He's a wizard! He'll turn us into toads!" Luke yells. Then he remains silent for a long time.

"I always wanted to say that ...." Luke corrects himself before untying the ropes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

She keeps her eyes on the Kobolds and accesses the newcomer's intentions. Keeping her distance as Jace is untied she asks, "Did you see what happened here to the people?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

"Id prefer you not compare me to a...wizard," Jace said distastefully, brushing himself off and standing. "I'm a sorcerer. There's a difference."

He turned to Molly and shook his head. "The kobolds are telling the truth. This has been abandon for years. I came searching for any old texts I could find, and they got the jump on me."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2010)

(( CTK, Ordabet told you guys the town had been destroyed by elementals like 30-40 years ago. No one survived. That's why they were so freaked out when the Earth Elementals started to appear around Starryvale. The kobolds moved in the ruin's basements not so long ago. ))

"Yes, yes! See!? We say the truth. This place is empty, we found the bow buried in the ruins when making tunnels" Yak nods effusively. "We're not dangerous... This is all the warriors we have" he pointed at the other kobolds behind him. "Old and young too weak to fight, they are hidden away in the ruins. You let us live here, yes? Outside is too dangerous. Full of monsters and elementals. The tunnels are very good... unless it quakes"

"Dilkar was too aggressive" he pointed at the remains of the previous leader "We know better than that"  The kobolds behind nodded effusively too, really impressed by the party's power... and now they had a mage.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 3, 2010)

*Anya...*

With the pickhammer moving between the sorcerer and the kobolds, Anya scowled.  “How long have you been here?  What other kind of things have you dug up?  Have you seen anything strange?  Are there other creatures in those tunnels?  How far do your tunnels go?”  she fired off the questions quickly but didn't pause as she looked back to Jace.  “How long were you in here?  Did you find any text?  Did you find anything more than trouble?  Have any of you seen what cause the quake?  Have any of you come up against any elementals?”  Anya continued to glare as she waited for a response.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2010)

"erh..." the kobold tried to think of all those responses. "Three years, we have been here 3 years. Uhm... We found stuff  humans left behind. This is the first great thing we found" he pointed at the bow. "We find creatures in the tunnels, badgers, snakes, rabbits. They are all tasty! No monsters so far. We like that. The tunnels go from basements to basements. We don't have enough hands to build more complex tunnels yet. No elementals at the ruins, we like that too"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

Jace arched an eyebrow at the rapid stream of questions. Letting the Kobold stammer a few answers, he reviewed what she had asked.

"Not long. No. No. No. No. No. Is that all?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2010)

"You're good with the noes. Maybe if we get some of those dangerous quests, we should let you do the talking and get ourselves out of them?" Luke pokes fun at Jace's respond.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 3, 2010)

"Hmmm." Dangil had been looking hard at this young boy, "When the kobold said you were pink I was expecting a more vibrant pink. You look normal. I'm not sure if I'm happy or disappointed."

Dangil had not been following the conversation, as per usual but caught the series of No's. "You are far too negative young man, a man like you should be casting your magic on a fair maiden using your wand of....wait, I should stop that imagery, I'm not sure how old these kobolds are..."

He then looked at them, "Well our mission is to either have you leave this place and go far away from town, or to kill you where you stand." Dangil said lifting his sword and letting the flat rest on his shoulder. "However, you seem like fine, upstanding kobolds. I am for letting you remain here if you behave properly. Infact, I would fully expect you to help that village in anyway you can if they ever require help, for what is invinsible about us is not our bodies but it is our heart and the desire for Justice! Walk the path of the hero my Kobold friends and be happy!" Dangil said unaware just how cheesy he was being. It seemed like his whole life was one big cliche.

He loked to Jace. "We MUST embrace if you are to join our party....I have not yet done so with Luke either. Come! We shall engage in THE MOST POWERFUL HUG IN THE UNIVERSE!" he said and stood expectantly with his arms spread out looking at Jace and Luke.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2010)

Luke looks at Dangil comes close and gives him a brofirst first. Then after that a big bear hug. "Brother's of Justice and Good unite! For today we achieved a great victory. These kobolds will surely have seen the light after today!"

He looks at Jace waiting for his respond. He's staring at him with a look of 'yeah you better play along, ddue'.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly rolled her eyes, "Hugging is not really required...its just something that he likes to do."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2010)

"It is custom!" Dangil said "And if I am to put my life on the line for people then I need to know that we are of the same sort, pure of heart and comrades who are to be trusted. It is the first step to building a strong unity within the group! But as Molly here says it is not neccessary."

Dangil was still a little hurt that she hadn't hugged him and the big man had a big frown on his face.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2010)

The kobolds made a face of disgust when Dangil and Luke hugged. These humans with their scaleless skin hugging! ...ugh! Some of them cleared their little throats and looked the other way.

"Yes, we stay here. We don't go for human towns. This is Yak's nest now" said the new kobold leader clapping his hands with a nervous smile.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2010)

"Alright, let's all hold hands in a circle and roar together for the light!" Luke orders the kobolds and looks for Dangil for confirmation.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2010)

"Luke...." Dangil said closing his eyes and shaking his head

"That is a truly magnificient idea!" he yells in amazement, "truly you are some sort of master genius!" he grabs Anya's hand and reaches for Jace's "Come yet us howl like the wolves and revel in our greatness, you too my Kobold brethren!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Jax took a small step back. "Howling...um. Are they always like this?" He asked, turning to the rest of the group.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2010)

"We do not like wol-" tried to said Yak but Dangil caught him by the hand with Anya and Jace too. "erh... Roooaar" the kobold "roared" but was very confused. His knowledge of humans didn't seem to be so accurate after all.

Edit: Jace could see about 10 dead kobolds scattered along the road. These guys knew how to fight.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2010)

*Anya...*

The little gnomes mouth dropped open at the thought of leaving the kobolds alive.  It was something she didn't think the others would, they had been commissioned to get rid of them not allow them to continue to live in the ruins.

But, before Anya could protest Dangil did as Dangil usually did and embraced the two new members along with agreeing to incite the howl-along.  The gnome gave off a semi-weak howl still in awe of the situation but then she cleared her head.  “Make sure you fill in those pits!”  Anya pointed her weapon at the kobold that they keep saying is in charge.  “And, disable any other traps you have around here.  AND, if we hear anything about you attacking people again we will come back and kill you!”  her chest was heaving as she glared at them then glanced down at the bow.  “We are also taking that after you tell us everything you know about it.”


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2010)

"Yess, yess" Yak nodded "We fill the pits, but we need traps in the ruins to keep monsters off" he warned. "The bow, Dilkar took it for himself. If you strike true, the arrow ROARS like the thunder and your ears bleed and sometimes you get deaf" he tried to explain to the aggressive gnome. He never liked gnomes. "It is old. From before the Relentless Age. As we said... it was buried in a basement of the town's ruins. Dilkar never let us use it. He said it was HIS and he would lead us to take on our enemies with ease. That's all we know"


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

"I have an idea. You new leader, make a sign that says 'Attention Ogre eat Humans!' and place it outside the ruins. Might be enough to scare away civilians who are stupid enough to wander here. Draw a few pictures and make a scarecrow that looks like an Ogre.

You should have your peace as long as you don't do anything stupid like attacking humans."

Luke will help them write the letters on their sign.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2010)

"Of course!!!" *-* Yak makes the sign himself following Luke's instructions. Yes, it looks like a dumb ogre made the sign. Anya, Molly, Dangil and Nae know they'll have to report this event with Ordabet, to make sure people avoid this place. "No attacking fleshy humans is fine" said Yak.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2010)

((Moving this along guys.))

After the sign is put and promises are made, the party starts they way back to Starryvale. (( Muk/Nicodemus, Starryvale is the nearest town to the north)) The party would see the kobolds gather to say good bye to them with forced 'smiles'. They are too afraid to do anything else. 

The party goes up a small hill giving what could have been an amazing view of the Plains of Ariak, far to the East... sadly, something else diverge their attention immidetely as they look around: an enourmous column of smokes raises up above the skies to the Southeast.


(( Knowledge Geography/cartography or Survival checks please))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 8, 2010)

*Anya...*

"Well now...what the hell is that?"  Anya looked at the column of smoke.  "Why do you think it's burning?  Should we go check it out?  What should we do guys?  What should we do?!"  The gnome was getting excited, her spirits more back to normal after the incident with the kobolds.

Knowledge Geography:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

Survival:
1d20+0
4+0 = 4

((Figured I would do both.  Didn't really help.    Oh...where is the bow?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2010)

Nae: Survival
1d20+11
3+11 = 14

Ghost: Survival (If applicable)
1d20+5
10+5 = 15


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2010)

(( The kobolds took the bow BACK!!!  /jk xD Let's say Anya took it as she was the one asking details about it. lol Will wait for two more rolls before posting the results of the checks ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2010)

((Anya's also the only one that can use a kobold sized short-bow for something other than a toy  ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2010)

(( No, is a medium short bow, but the Kobold was using it as a Longbow of his size  ))


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2010)

(i think these are my wis stats)

survival:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

"Someone is making a big fire over there with the smoke," Luke says out the obvious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2010)

Survival Check for Molly:


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2010)

((Luke's wis is +1  ))

@Anya
Anya could guess the smoke was coming from between the edge of the plains and the Felder Range to the southeast. To arrive there it would take the party at least 3 or 4 days of walking. 

@NAe
Ghost and Nae felt at ease. The fire wasn't coming their way. Fires happened all the time in the plains, although this one got earlier and was pretty big. 

@Molly and Luke
Molly and Luke checked the direction of the wind and the form of the column of smoke. If that was a wildfire it would go towards the plains. The towns, the Kobold ruins and the party were pretty much safe. Still, it was a HUGE fire. It hadn't been that long since they came from that same road and everything had seemed normal... now, just about an hour later, there was an inferno right there. 

@LUKE
Luke suddenly remebered that in that direction there was a couple of villages not part of the Kingdom of Norinias. They were 3 smalls villages who had refused to join the protection of either the King or the Lium's Hunters (the party's guild). They had grown apart and people barely remembered they were there.


Jace felt... unease. Something about that fire was bothering him but he couldn't tell exactly what was it.


(Is coming from the northern tip of the Felder Range. You are closer to Starryvale now)


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2010)

"Weren't there 3 villages the way where the fire is coming from?" Luke thinks out loud. "Can't remember the names though...."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

"I don't know..." Jace said hesitantly. "But I don't like it. That fire is bothering me."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2010)

The names of the villages escape Luke's mind right now. Surely with a little help at Starryvale he can have all the information about the place... At least about how it was. He's pretty sure whatever is in that direction is burned to a crisp.


There's not much the party can do about the fire or the villages for that matter. Is only a shocking sight to behold.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2010)

*Molly Xiang *

Molly thought for a moment, "Do you think it could be an attack by Fire Elementals?" she sighed. "I don't think I can punch a fire out...I've never tried."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

"I doubt they're fire elementals,' Jace said, shaking his head. "There aren't any around here, at least as far as I know."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2010)

"Wildfires happen in the plains, long grass makes them spread quickly."  Nae shrugged wondering what all the concern was about.  "Long ways off, we'll be fine here.  People can see it coming from miles around, if it's coming towards them, they move."

"Well, except for those already too close when it starts, but then Nae cannot do anything for them anyway."

(Nae straddling the fine line between chaotic-ambivalent and neutral-oblivious)


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2010)

"Well if everyone is curious enough we might as well walk there even if it takes a few extras days," Luke says.

"Might be able to save that one orphan from the ashes of hell," Luke sounds optimistic.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2010)

((This is common knowledge: Going through the wilderness for 3 days could be considered suicide... more experienced mercenaries, hunters and adventurers have lost their lives for going too far into the wild. That's the reason why caravans from other kingdoms are very rare.... Almost half of them are destroyed in the first trip, and again in the way back. About 30% survival rate... but those who make it become filthy rich. Even here on a civilized land, towns are one day apart and people avoid leaving roads or staying in the wild for too long.  Just warning you guys, I believe in world consistency, and there are high CRs out there... just making it clear. The guild pretty much guess your "level" and the difficulty of your missions so you wont get slaughter -easily-. Go out in the wild and all bets are off. If you want to try it, that's fine. Just trying to give you the heads up.))

Molly, Anya, Nae and Dangil had just enough provision for that same day. They were supposed to go back and report to Ordabet by sunset or the following morning at most.  

Although Jace had come looking for magic scrolls and long lost information, he realizes this strange group has really good (and weird) assets. If he was to keep traveling around it would be better to have this kind of backup.

Luke knew the group must be part of the guild of Lium's Hunters. A strong lot they seemed to be! His father and brothers had talked about the Hunters as crazy people who would engage the monsters and other critters in small groups. To risky for their tactics, but nonetheless accepted they were necessary to keep the Kingdom safe.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2010)

*Anya...*

?I think it would take three or four days to get to where the fires are.?  The gnome scowled looking toward the fire from on top of Spots.  ?Though there are people around there...?  she seems unsure and confused after Nae's comment about the villages.  ?But, being somewhere past the fields maybe closer to the range I don't think there is much we can do.  Maybe we should report everything in then see...?  Anya stroked the side of the bow absently, it was hooked on the pommel of her saddle.  

((  She would have killed them.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2010)

(( Spots would have too  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2010)

soulnova said:


> ((This is common knowledge: Going through the wilderness for 3 days could be considered suicide... ))



((Nae laughs in your general direction  ))

"We should go back and tell the nice man about the Kobolds."  Nae didn't particularly care for leaving the Kobolds alive, but it was too late to bring that up, "the humans need to know the arrangement too, otherwise there is no hope of keeping the agreement."

"The fire is fire.  Big smoke, anyone near it will see it coming.  Nothing we can do to stop it.  Best to keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't head in this direction."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2010)

(( Well,  LOL ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2010)

And so, the party keeps going, the black smoke still looming behind them. They eventually arrive at Starryvale at sunset, it walls were a nice sight to behold as they had been walking most of the day. 

The guards greet them without much talking. Some of them are looking to the southeast. The column of smoke looks much more smaller from there, of course. "The plains are burning earlier" one of them say.  "Well, it has been pretty hot lately..." another answered.


The group moves through the calm streets towards the Bow's Hall, the headquarters of the Lium's Hunters. Most of the vendors are closing their stands after a long day.

Jace and Luke follow about the rest to the hall. The group hears cheering and yells from the distance. The patio of Hall is full with people still carrying weapons, some are blodied or bandaged but pretty much happy.


The two young fighters, Heian and Havard are waving a mug of beer outside the hall, singing and laughing. "Hey! Look at that! Eagle Squad is back!" Heian points at the party.


"Hey guys, you were missing the welcome back party!" Havard raised his mug, half drunk. "Uh, who are the new guys?"



Ordabet, the wizard, manages to pass through all the people as soon as he spots the party. "Ah! There you are! and -Unscratched-! I'm hoping they weren't too many kobolds?" he asks the group. To Jace and Luke, he seems like the person who gave the party the mission to go to the ruins.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

She nodded, "There was a little more odd about the situation, though the Kobolds are not all killed," she said. She pointed back toward where the smoke had been rising up, "Any word on what that means?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2010)

Ordabet nodded at the information. "Well, if you are here and they are not (totally) death I guess you guys managed to pull some kind of deal with them. That's really good" he praised the group.

"Ah... that" he looked at the column of smoke "No news yet, but I'm guessing the villages of Farrain, Torgos and Rosedale will be in trouble..." he sighed a little "There's nothing we can do really. When the Relentless Age started, we told them to leave those places and move closer so we could protect them. Sadly, they refused to abandon their lands. It's really a miracle they survived almost 100 years by themselves"

Yes! Those were the names Luke had at the tip of his tongue.


"I see you brought some people along" Ordabet turned to Jace and Luke to greet them personally. "You all can enjoy the party..." he smiled "Lumina has returned from the battle with the orcs to the North" he explained.

(Note: Lumina is a famous name and "everyone" knows she's the head of this Guild, daughter of the founder himself. She's an old halfelf ranger.)


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2010)

"Greetings mister who hasn't introduced himself by name," Luke greets Ordabet in a friendly tone. ( )

"Ah it was Farrain, Torgos and Rosedale that were on the tip of my tongue when I tried recalling their names. A pity, will there be any groups sent out to scout that region? It'd be a shame if we don't even try gathering any sort of intel on that situation," Luke's militaristic mind now comes into play. Intel is the most vital part to any military operation, surviving this relentless place without any intel means death.

"As for the kobolds, well they promised they wouldn't attack any humans anymore and they set up an 'Ogre eats human sign' to warn any person to not come near. It should be more than sufficient to scare away people," Luke explains the situation with the kobolds.

"Well sounds like the guild master lead a successful campaign by the looks of the party. I'll enjoy myself soon enough," Luke looks at the party going on.

However he wants to work on his repeating crossbow first. So once he's eaten, he'll spend his time working on his new crossbow and when the party is hitting about the highlights (somewhere around 2-3am) he'll join them for a few drinks.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 11, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Those poor people out there.”  Anya looks behind them having already put Spots in the stable, then she shrugs.  “Oh well.  Guess they should have moved here.  Now there is a party to attend!!”  Anya jumps into the hair throwing her fist up.  “TIME TO PARTY!!  WOOHOO!!!  Come on guys!  Let's get a drink!!”  she rushes forward and grabs a cup before jumping onto a table and beginning a toast.  “I'm sure this has already been done but...”  she puts her cup into the air.  “TO LUMINA AND THE CONQUERORS!!”  Anya yells then begins to drink, already forgetting about the previous time she drank, Anya can't resist a good party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

With a slight bowing of her head she thought for a second and then looked back up, "We can't just leave those people out there to burn and die...I don't accept that. There must be _something_ we can do."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2010)

"Sometimes, you just have to sit back and let things run their course," Jace said with a shrug. "We can head out there later. With any luck, there'll be some good stuff left to grab."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2010)

@Jace/Luke
"Oh! where are my manners! Call me Ordabet, I'm Lumina's assitant. Glad to meet you. If there's anything we can do for you, just ask me... but of course, you should go an enjoy the party while it last" the wizard tells both Jace and Luke.

@Molly
"As for the villages... I already tried to contact them with magic but got no results. I managed to send some pigeons in their way. Besides, with all the squads back we can gather some people to send... Sadly, it wouldn't be wise to send YOU. It would require a more experienced group... although... I can tell you are ready for higher things" 


@Anya
Anya was immediately cheered and most of the members present echoed her toast. "That's the spirit, little gnome! For Lumina! FOR THE HUNTERS!!"  someone followed her weaving his mug. 

Jennifer, the sorcerer of Moon Squad was not far from there, drinking a glass of wine. She seemed to elegant to drink beer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2010)

Jace approached the Sorceress, Jennifer, cautiously, nodding his head in what he hoped was a polite greeting. (I assume it's sort of obvious she's a magic user)

"This may be a bit of a strange question...but how many other magic users do you know?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2010)

Jennifer was too frail to be any kind of fighter... while she moved her hand gracefully, he didn't believe she was proficient with any other weapon than magic. She gave Jace a surprised look. Jennifer didn't expect someone to ask her that during the party, not that she minded.

"Good evening, quite a celebration, isn't? ... uhm, other mages? Well, Ordabet himself is a wizard, a very good one that is. He need's to work on his people skills though. Is a miracle Lumina left him on charge. Don't get me wrong, he's good, but not the kind to lead" she tried to remember other names "Well, there was my grandmother, she was a great sorceress... I guess that's where I got my abilities" she chuckled slightly. "And then there's you... which I take you are a mage too? You seem like me some months ago... trying to look for answer... and to understand my power" she casted a small spell and her hand started to glow with a beautiful light. 

((If you want you can make a Spellcraft check. She's just making an example))

"My grandmother... she died before I started to develop my magic. Sometimes I think it was a farewell gift. She knew I always looked up to her since I was a child" she explained still looking at the glow in her hands. "It is a pity I didn't ask her more about it when she was still living. For me it seemed she would live forever"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2010)

*@DANGIL
*

A young man in the multitude makes his way to Dangil. He's, Regald, an old acquittance from his former clan! "Dangil! I feared I wasn't going to be able to find you!" he approached the barbarian with a smile, but then his face turned serious, as he remembered why he was there. 

"Dangil, there's something you need to know" he looked at the party and then at Dangil. "Is best if we talk in private"


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2010)

"So ..." Luke looks at the people partying. "Who's up for another quick round?" he's finally finished tinkering with his repeating crossbow and wanted to beat people at drinking beer.

"Who's up for a ten full pint race?!" Luke challenges the party goers.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

Havard and Heian eyed Luke with interest. "Those are big words for a newcomer!" exclaimed Heian nodding.

"You are new too, so shut up boy!" someone in the back called. There were still many people partying. These opportunities were unusual and everyone was trying to have a good time. "10 pints?... lets make that 15" the older man came into view. He seemed in his thirties, bald with a short beard. "Someone bring us some beer!" he demanded.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 13, 2010)

*Anya...*

Wide eyes grew wider as Anya took in Luke's challenge.  She was tempted, the gnome was never one to turn down a challenge but then she remembered what happened the other night with Dangil.  She wouldn't let that happen again.  “Alright!  Get these men some beer!  I'm going to judge this event!”  Anya jumped from the table top, sloshing her own drink in the process.  She then clambered onto another table and slapped her hand then her tankard down.  “Here you go boys!  Line 'em up!”  She was completely enthralled with the new event.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

(( pretty well then. Anyone who wants to try this challenge, please post 15 fort saves. ! ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 13, 2010)

soulnova said:


> *@DANGIL
> *
> 
> A young man in the multitude makes his way to Dangil. He's, Regald, an old acquittance from his former clan! "Dangil! I feared I wasn't going to be able to find you!" he approached the barbarian with a smile, but then his face turned serious, as he remembered why he was there.
> ...




Dangil was all smiles at first enjoying the party atmosphere and even when he saw Regald, his eyes lit up in joy. However there was something in Regald's eyes that Dangil the he found unsettling.

As Regald spoke, Dangil nodded, "Excuse me my team! I have some urgent business to attend to!" he said to the party, "I shall join in, in this beer race shortly!"

"Come old friend let us talk" he said to Regald.

((Sorry for the inactivity))


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Anya...*
> 
> Wide eyes grew wider as Anya took in Luke's challenge.  She was tempted, the gnome was never one to turn down a challenge but then she remembered what happened the other night with Dangil.  She wouldn't let that happen again.  ?Alright!  Get these men some beer!  I'm going to judge this event!?  Anya jumped from the table top, sloshing her own drink in the process.  She then clambered onto another table and slapped her hand then her tankard down.  ?Here you go boys!  Line 'em up!?  She was completely enthralled with the new event.



Luke come from behind hugging her with one arm and then says out loud, "Little missy, there are no judges to be have! THOSE CALLING TO BE JUDGES MUST BE PURIFIED!!!" He yells and empties his entire beer mug on Anya's head!

"More Beer," Luke yells.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

@Dangil

Regald nodded and moved away to a more quite place. The music and the laughs could be still listened behind them. "Dangil, two days ago...Sienna... She..." he tried to find the words. It seemed difficult to say. "She was married to the son of the leader of the clan" he finally managed to say. "I'm sorry clan brother... It happened so quick. They announced the celebration the -same day-. I wanted to come to warn you, but I think her father was suspicious of me and he was always at my back, the bastard. I actually managed to escape his watch because of the earthquake." he put his hand in Dangil's shoulder.

"I thought you deserved to know." Regald said with a sad smile.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 13, 2010)

((Why do you hate Dangil so? .

Dangil roars to the sky, his hair stands on end and turns golden. He flies off and destroys the Earth with a mighty blast full of his anguish! ))

Dangil looked at Regald with his mouth half open.

"Married...?" he said, almost a whisper. His heart sank deeper than it had ever done. "Is...is she happy with him?"

he remembered Sienna and the pain in her eyes as she was taken away. "Of course she isn't. I am the only one for her and will always be the only one for her." he nodded. "She was forced into it, I know she was."

"Regald, I thank you for this information, where are they now?" he asked with a look of steel in his eyes, one quite different from the jovial happy go lucky one he had before. He was quite aware that he was probably going to do something stupid, but true love comes only once and he would stop at nothing to make it work.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

(( Nothing against Dangil, just working with people's backgrounds.  ))
"I doubt she had something in the say of the marriage" Regald explained. "Ferlen is not a bad man, we could say he's even too light headed. He'd always do as his father say to avoid problems... but both, Sienna's father and the clan leader, seemed to always have a kind of agreement on the thing. I'd call it duty. She married for duty. The marriage would make our alliance stronger than ever. You know how she is... always looking out for her people." 

Regald shook his head at Dangil's question. "I'm not sure, I didn't stick along long enough to learn their whereabouts after the celebration. As I said, his father was watching me closely, I would have to go back before the sunrise to not arise more suspicions. You are an exiled, don't forget that Dangil. I can pass along a message to Sienna if that's what you wish for, my clan brother. She would rather have you alive and away than dead and close." Regald told Dangil with all seriousness, then he cleared his throat a little. "Besides, I'd get into trouble for coming so far to tell you" 

"Again, I'm sure I could pass her a message in your behalf when I see her"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 13, 2010)

Dangil nodded, he knew Regald was right. "I only I were stronger." he said

"Tell her that my love for her will never waver and that I shall find a way to be with her..." he paused, "I don't want to put you at risk old friend but she needs to know that everything that I do is for her. I shall be the greatest hero of all time, then they will have no choice but to accept me."

He sighed, "So how is the clan? Taking care of yourselves I hope! I know its incredibly difficult without me but you must soldier on!" he said grinning, though it was forced


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

Regald face lit a little and he sighed in relief. "Yes, I'll tell her everything. Each word."

"The clan is well. Some orcs and monsters in the vicinity but nothing that the great warriors of our clan cannot handle" he said with pride. "Do not worry Dangil. We will be fine. And believe me... if '_something_' happens to Ferlen, I'll let you know immediately" he pated Dangil's shoulder.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 13, 2010)

*Anya...*

A squeal escaped the gnome as the chilly amber liquid poured down her body.  “You bastard!”  Anya said more with laughter than anger.  “Of course the contestants must purified also!”  She then took her own mug and threw its contents on the man that she had found in the pit.  “I do believe Luke just said make it 20!” Anya laughed.  “Though it might not be a good idea.  Weaklings such as yourself would probably die.”  She stuck her little tongue out him as she swiped some of her hair back off her face.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

Some random guy looked horrified "(uwah) Nooooo! You can't waste it like that!  Such delicious beer!!"  

The bald man laughed heartily. "Then make that 20!" People gasped and cheered. They were getting around to see if they could manage to do it. "Do you want to bet something, kid?" he asked Luke.


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2010)

"If I lose, I'll run ten times naked around the camp while singing 'Johnny is a lonely man!" Luke ups the wager.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

"Uhu..." the man thinks for a moment. "If I lose... I'll give you this..." he took took his cloak and put it over the table "This is a magic cloak, kid. It has saved my ass a couple of times... Let's see if you can earn it" he grins readying himself.

(( Is a cloak of resistance +1. Alright, post then 20 fort saves. I'll post the man's fort saves and the one who fails less, will be victorious. Fail 3 in a row and you get unconscious! BRING IT ON! !! ))


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
4+5 = 9

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
14+5 = 19

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
18+5 = 23

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d20+5
11+5 = 16





"Hah!" Luke says after 20 mugs. "Ishhhh cannne stiiiiiiil goooo on!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2010)

((First DC starts at 11 with a +1 for each additional beer ))


Bald bearded man

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)
1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) *FALLS* At 3 consecutive failed saves DC24 and 14 DRINKS
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)






Luke

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
4+5 = 9

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
15+5 = 20    *Falls at 3 consecutive failed saves DC23 and 13 BEERS 

1d20+5
14+5 = 19

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
18+5 = 23

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d20+5
11+5 = 16


 




> "Hah!" Luke says after 20 mugs. "Ishhhh cannne stiiiiiiil goooo on!"



Luke thought he had 20 mug. Somewhere along the contest he started counting double, he wasn't so sure. The gnome was spining on the table. Then everyone else around. Heh, maybe he should spin too... 

Luke fell to his back totally unconscious in his 13th drink.

"HAHAhagahgagahghaha, told yahboy, shoo arg still too yong!" the man took his 14th drink and fell backwards too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2010)

*Nae*
While the humans were busy with their bizarre ritual self-poisoning Nae was off at the edge of town with Ghost.  They circled one another as Nae spoke quietly and rapidly in Elven as she moved.

Without warning Ghost lunged forward tossing the small elf to the ground before backing off an pawing the ground confused.  Perhaps strangely Nae did not seem unhappy and stood up speaking encouragingly.  After a moment's "discussion" she backed up slightly, spoke sharply and clearly and began circling the wolf again.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 16, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Wow...”  The gnome's eyes were twice the size they normally were.  “Are they going to die?”  She asked moving to the table edge and looking down at them.  “I felt like I was going to die.  Are they going to feel that way?  Or did they have to much?”  She looked down at them for a moment longer then shrugged.  “Doesn't matter to me.”  Anya jumped from the table and saw something shiny.  “Oh a cap!”  She exclaimed picking it up and sliding it into her pocket.  “Damn.  I need a shower...”  She wrinkled her nose as she caught the scent of herself.  “Don't party to much!  I'll be back!”  Anya then went to find somewhere to wash the beer off of herself.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 16, 2010)

Dangil excuse himself from Regald and started to walk aimlessly outside. 

"Can I really do this?" he sat outside the temple and sighed. He had never doubted the validity of his plan but now, she was married. Even though she may well still love him, she was married and he wasn't the type to break up something like that. He didn't know what to do.

"Perhaps I should leave her be. Try to forget about her...." he said aloud as he often did when thinking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly neglected to drink anything that was alcoholic, but she didn't mind having company and talking to her companions in the least bit. She sat up to the table like the rest of them mostly listening and smiling and waiting for a point to interject. She watched as they downed the alcohol one after another and laughed when Luke yelled out after his round. 

"Careful there, you're going to spend the next week stumbling around," she laughed. Still she wondered where Nae had gone, the Elf seemed distant.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2010)

@Dangil
Ordabet found the barbarian sitting away from the party. He had gone to ask help from Teressa to tend the intoxicated people. "Well, that's not like you, young man" the wizard said outloud as he approached Dangil. "I thought you were going to enter that pint contest. Luke gave a good fight but lost just by little-..." he sat besides him. "Is there something the matter?"

@Anya
Anya remembered there was a small well not far from the Hall, and also a fountain a little further the street. If she wants something more private than soaking herself with cold water, she could try on the barracks of the Hall to clean herself.

@Nae
Nae was left to herself. A couple of guards past her whining for not being at the party. They gave a confused look at the elf and the wolf, but then dismissed her and kept to their watch.


@Luke
Luke woke up away from the bustle of the party. He was in the barracks of the Bow's Hall. It was ample and had many bunks. Besides him was a auburn haired woman, swearing as she casted some healing spells on him and on the bearded man. 
"Well, I hope you too are happy. I'm going to charge you normal for this. I'm tired, I hate the smell of alcohol and I'm NOT a anti-hang-over kit you guys can call whenever you get at the brink of drowning yourselves in alcohol. Ugh!" she kept ranting for a while.

The bearded man nodded a little ashamed. "Sorry Teressa, I didn't think the boy would give a fight. He seemed to be bluffing" he seemed to respect the woman a lot.


@Molly
"HeeeeeElloooo there" Molly heard too close to her ear. Heian and Havard sat in front of her with a stupid look in their face. The two teen fighters "So, tell us gorgeous... why don't cha join beer squad?  I mean... Bear squad?? Uhm?? You are just tooo good lookin' to be around the eagle squad... And your strong too." Heian raised his eyebrows and smiled as he had just made an offer she couldn't refuse.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 17, 2010)

"Ah!" Dangil was caught by surprise, "Hah! Fear not Ordabet my good friend, Dangil is..." he paused and sighed.

"Dangil is going through a little loss of motivation right now." He went on to tell the wizard all about his situation.

"I simply do not know what to do. Being a hero is something I take pride in but to break up a marriage, even if it is forced, I'm not sure I can do that." Dangil picked up a stick and started to doodle in the mud.

"The entire point of all this was to become a man so great that her father would have to respect me and see me worthy enough for his daughter. I do not wish for her to live in fear of her own family."

He looked up, "perhaps its for the best. Sienna will far outlive me and then she would have to mourn and I wouldn't want to put that unhappiness on her."

He clutched at his chest "but this ache just won't go away!" He cried out in anguish, "for the first time in my life, I am unsure. Ordabet I don't know what to do."


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2010)

"Ugh .... right ..... what sort of bet did I say again? ...." Luke begins not quiet remembering what he said on the drinking contest. "Now I remember why I hated doing drinking games back when I was still in command.

But, my lady, thank you very much for curing us mostly from our alcohol sickness."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2010)

@Dangil
Ordabet nodded while listening. "Is that so..." he sighed like he had heard this tale so many times "I take this marriage was just recently, so give it a little time Dangil. I know this sounds cliché but love will find a way... either to heal your heart or to join her again. In the mean time...do you see that?" he pointed at the general direction of the party. "I doubt most of them wanted to be heroes like you. Fame and fortune? Yes, you can bet they are looking for it. But you and your friends... you guys are different. I see a spark in your eyes I had long forgotten. One does not look to be a hero to impress someone, Dangil, you know that better than me. You are a hero when people stand up where others wouldn't. To protect what you care for...friends, lovers, family, land. It would be a damn shame that you gave up now...because..." Ordabet looked inside his robes and took out an envelope "... I just got THIS from Lumina. It is rank promotion. She told me to give it to the squad I thought had fare better. With this you will be send to other towns and even the capital. I never seen a squad going through all their missions so quickly and I'm sure you were an important part of Eagle Squad."

"Do you remember Lumina's words when you joined? _'No one else is doing this instead of you.'_ I doubt you know this, but that line was a rookie greeter. She always makes clear we need you. The People needs you"

"By being here, with the Hunters, you make this land a safer place for your love, for everyone. Besides, I'm sure the little one would become very sad if you leave" he said referring clearly to Anya.

@Luke

Teressa sighed and nodded, just too tired to keep ranting. The bearded man sat in the bunk in front of Luke and loudly cracked his neck. Teressa gasped.

"Ah, much better. Well, I have to accept you gave quite a fight back there, kiddo. What's the name again?" he asked Luke extending his hand.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 18, 2010)

*Anya...*

A brief consideration ran through the gnome's mind as she thought about her options.  “The fountains we past...”  Anya thinks as she walks out of the room toward the streets then stops.  “I would love a good soaking in a warm bath.” She says to herself and turns toward the barracks to see if she could find something more enjoyable.  Anya is a gnome but she is still a female.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2010)

"Luke... Lucky Luke is the name," Luke says in a James Bond way. He stretches out his hand, "and yours might be, good sir?"

Turning towards Teresa, "my lady I believe we are more than healthy enough that you can go back to sleep. I doubt we will pull something more stupid than what we already done tonight."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2010)

@LUKE
"May Iora hear you. She knows I wont be any help if I don't rest to regain her favors" Teressa told Luke with a hopeful nod and started her way back to her sleeping quarters. "Night, gentlemen..."

"Lucky Luke, eh? Well, you -almost- got me back there, boy. You have some resistance. Still need some work, but I'll think twice before accept your challenges next time... for the hangover and Teressa's wrath. I dunno what's worst. My name is Khodan Tarris" he shook Luke's hand "Leader of Wolf Squad... You are part of the new recruits, right? What squad?"

Luke hadn't really joined the Hunters, but as far as he remembered for the little travel he had with the rest of the party, he could gather they were in fact "Eagle Squad".


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2010)

Dangil gazed at the rank promotion. Ordabet's words had soothed him and given him strength once more.

The big man got up from his depression and hugged Ordabet tightly.

"You are a good man, sir!" he exclaimed the full smile returning to his face. "I care not if I am a man as old as the mountains I shall pursue this until my breath has expired. And indeed a King - nay The King of Heroes must not abandon anyone. Especially his trusted knight!" he laughed when he thought of the little gnome.

"I am in your debt. I promise though that I shall continue to fight on and do the good that is needed in this age. Sienna or no, this world shall have its hero!"

Dangil grinned, "Come, we shall celebrate!"

Dangil burst into the tavern. "What do you mean the drinking games are over!?" he cried out. He looked at Teressa "You! You shall engage in a game with me!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2010)

@Dangil
"CaNt-bReaTh-" Ordabet gasped as Dangil gave him his signature hug. He was, after all, a man of magic and not strength. He waved with a smile and sweat drop as the barbarian went back to the party. "Hehehe... so lively...." :sweat

Teressa was yawning and walking past the rest of the celebration without caring much. Dangil's challenge caught her off guard.  "Wha? Me? Nonononono" she shook her hands effusively. "...Look Dangil, I need to sleep, I need to-"  

"DRINK!! DRINK! DRINK! DRINK!" the people around cheered and pushed her forward to the nearest chair and table. 

"Oh my goddess..." she said looking nervously as someone put some more pints in front of them both.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2010)

"I have reached a turning point in my life and I have deemed you as the one who will help me celebrate. You would not deny me such a momentous moment would you?!" Dangil grinned and picked up a beer and offered it to her. 

"To destiny! May we keep our smile at whatever she may bring!" he toasted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

Molly wasn't a drinker, she had tried it and it really wasn't for her in most instances. She would have some every once in a while but she honestly didn't feel like it. 

When Heian and Havard tried to solicit her to join "beer squad" she shook her head rapidly and said in a quick tone, "I'm going to have to decline really, its not really my thing...but thank you."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 20, 2010)

*Anya...*

“There has to be one around here somewhere...”  Anya said moving through the halls, though she wasn't one to search for long before she headed out into the street to dunk her head and upper body in one of the fountains.  “Damn cold water...”  She growled looking at the fountain then leaned over and dunked herself up to her shoulders in the icy water, any traces of alcohol leaving he system immediately.

After a moment of shaking her head around she stood back up and whimpered as the cold water made its way down her body.  “Damn...”  Anya began to wander back.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2010)

@Dangil
"FOR DESTINY!" people made chorus around Teressa and she seemed to recoil in herself holding the pint "ehem, Destiny... yes" she murmured then she sipped the beer.... or more like the foam. 

@Anya
Anya found Dangil readying himself for what it seemed to be another contest against... TERESSA! The cleric of the Guild. 

@Molly
Heian just stared at her with a wide sleepy smile. 
Havard frowned a little. "...But you are _perfet_!... Shees, well have it your way, your missin it... your not havin any of this later, uh! When we become lords... yes..."  he started mumbling something about riches and fame. Molly couldn't work out exactly what else he was saying. Havard walked away looking for another "lucky girl", but Heian stood behind still with his half-sleep smile staring at her...  and chuckling. Somehow, he looked like a dumb puppy who wanted to be petted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

*Molly Xiang*

As they left Molly said nothing and just waved goodbye.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2010)

"I think its something that flies ...." Luke begins to describe 'eagle squad'.

"Oh I remember! ...." he begins and then does some Super Senshi Pose. "It's EAGLE SQAUD!!!!" But somehow doing a pose alone just doesn't feel right, "where is my posing buddy Dangil? ...

DANGIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Luke roars out of his lunge. "We gotta do the Fusion Eagle Squad Pose!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2010)

@Luke
"Ah! Yes, the old Eagle Squad. That name has good luck... and with your name I think that's double! Hahahaha! No, in all seriousness... Eagle Squad. Those where a good bunch. It had been a couple of years since they gave the name. Most of the original squad are dead or retired" said Khodan  as he played with his beard.  

Luke didn't have a immediate response from the barbarian which is very un-Dangil of him. Luke just needs to stretch to the side to see the Hall and that people had gathered around Dangil and -Teressa- for another drinking game. 

"Say what..." Khodan reached to his belt and unsheathed a elegant dagger. "Is not a cape, but would help you out" he handed it over to Luke. (Masterwork Dagger) "That beauty is from the before the Relentless Age" 


(( LOL, I'm thinking on using "Before Relentless Age" -BRA- and "Of Relentless Age" -ORA- for dates. 50-BRA 103-ORA mmmhh))


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2010)

"Oh ...." Luke looks at the dagger, "erm .... its nice." After he examines the blade "really well made and still sharp."

"But, no thanks," Luke declines the offer. "I am more of a shoot with a crossbow type, than to use a dagger." He smiles.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2010)

@Luke
"Believe me Kiddo. Some critters are very good at getting too close without being seen. The last thing you want is finding yourself face to face with those bastards without something to stab them deep in the neck. Take it, as a show of my respect" Khodan insists to Luke.


(( Vergil, will you post Dangil's Fort Checks?, Make it 15 saves please. It will be the same dynamics...Starting DC is 11. With each additional beer the DC is +1.  3 consecutive fails means K.O. ))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 21, 2010)

Anya...

“No.  No.  No.”  Anya rushed up to Teressa once she realized what was going on.  “That's not how you do it!  This is how you do it!”  She then grabs the bottom of the glass and tilts it up forcing the woman to gulp down the drink.


((   So just like a BRA it's a hated thing by some and liked by others!  ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2010)

"Luke...we have to do THAT. Yes That. Combine!" Dangil got on one knee and pointed to Luke "Combination of the heart and the soul! The true power of the Eagle squad. Anya! attach to my leg! we shall be invincible!"

As he did that he grabbed a beer "With this I cannot fail!"



*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
11+5 = 16

1d20+5
18+5 = 23

1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
9+5 = 14

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

Damn! almost made it to the end! But the combination worked!


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2010)

"I'll be decline to take the knife. I got my own set of policies, though thanks for the offer." Luke clearly is not going to take the knife.

Then Dangil shouts about the fusing pose and Luke joins in on it for all the fun and awesomeness.

"Poor Teresa, I doubt she'll have any sleep tonight," Luke looks at how Anya is forcing the beer down Teresa's throat.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2010)

"Oh well, let's hope you don't caught" Khodan sheathes the dagger again in the scabbard.

Teressa almost chokes in the first one. She manages to take it down.  "Id-WOlrn.....Rnk" she mumbles before Anya brings about the second... and the third... and the....

1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7)
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21) 


 "Oh for the gods!!!" People look in horror and awe as she manages to take the 15th pint. Then, she falls unconscious after Dangil. 

Ordabet hadn't really looked over to see who was drinking against Dangil, until the cleric fell to the floor... empty pints all over the table.  "Teressa!!???" 

Some of the adventurers make their escape as this was about to get ugly.

((Going to move the game here to the next morning after your responses.    BRAs will be.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 21, 2010)

*Anya...*

“WOOHOO!!!  Teressa you are the best!!  Your awesomeness has no rival!”  Any yells throwing her hands into the air, does a little dance before applauding.  “The...pose...has...to...wait...”  Anya grows  quiet as she looks over the side of the table.  “That's not good is it?”  She asks staring down at the Hunter's healer.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2010)

You can see that Ordabet rushes to the table. "What is the meaning of this?" he says more concerned than angry looking at Dangil and Teressa. "Oh no, she's going to kill me..." he takes Teressa's pulse. She's fine, but snoring soundly.

"...Is there any problem?" the voice of an older woman is heard behind them and everyone else fells silent. There's a general "gulp" as people stand aside and they reveal Lumina, the Head of the Hunters crossing her arms with a disapproving look. 

"Ah-ah...Lumina, no, no problem all. Teressa, she wanted to join the guys in the party. She might got a little carried away ... hehehe, she's fine. Look." he moves her limp arm and she snores loudly.

"Aha" Lumina's face is still the same. ¬_¬

"She will be as good as new by tomorrow. I promise"

"Make sure of that Ordabet, she's the highest cleric we have in Starryvale. We need her  24/7" Lumina turns around and waves with her right hand. "The party is over. Everyone, clean your mess and go back to the Barracks. We still have work to do tomorrow." she doesn't give a second though to Ordabet as he ask around for help to move Dangil and Teressa to their respective barracks.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2010)

Luke will more than gladly help out Teressa and Dangil find their beds. He does owe them a rather fun night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Jace nodded, though he wasn't really interested in the woman's story. He knew his request had been vague, but he expected someone like her to know at least a few more sorcerers.

"My powers...It's a long story," Jace said, shrugging. "I'd rather not bore you. I'm actually looking for someone...a magic user that was passing through Redville about 7 years ago.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2010)

@Jace
"I see... Redville? Well, in any case you could ask Ordabet himself. He must know the whereabouts of strong mages. 'Information' seems to be his second name..." she gave a small sip to her wine not paying much more attention to Jace, but now he will have to wait until tomorrow, as everyone is heading to rest and Ordabet seems quite busy looking through his books trying to find a recipe of a potion to cure Teressa and Dangil of their drunkeness.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2010)

Some hours later, the sun rises over the plains of Adriak. The column of smoke is almost gone, but still can be seen. The members in the Hall awake to the sound of a stray rooster walking down the streets, soon to be chased by a couple of dogs. 

Nae, Molly, Anya, Jace and Luke do not have any problems waking up. Dangil in the other hand feels like hundred of kobolds are hitting him with tiny hammers inside his skull. Anya finds Teressa in the women's barracks with one side of her face with dry saliva. "Ouh....Iora...forgive me... I'll... I'll strike them down next time....no more...." she tries to bury her head with a pillow.


Ordabet walks up to Teressa and offers her a potion. She takes it without asking. He also goes to Dangil and gives him another one. "Take this Dangil. It wont be as good as Teressa's magic but will be better than nothing" If Dangil takes the potion, he'll feel more awake and able to function like a normal person... although most of the headache is still there.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 23, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Woohoo!”  The little gnome jumped to her feet on top of the mattress.  “Time to go kick some bad guy butts!”  Anya was feeling wonderful this morning after all the partying and she didn't even do anything really stupid.  “Today is going to be a great day!”  she jumps off the bed, gathers her stuff and rushes to get a bit of breakfast and find out about any missions they might have.  “COME ON GUYS!”


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2010)

(( BTW. Luke and Dangil +200XP,  Anya +150XP, Molly/Jace/Nae +50XP   ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2010)

Dangil nodded and downed the potion. It made him feel less horrid and vaguely more human. "Ordabet, you are a lifesaver. Never again...How's my drinking partner?" he asked, "She did better than I did!"

Dangil rubbed his head as he looked at Anya. "Ugh. I want a day off..." he said wearily.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2010)

@Dangil/Anya
"Oh, Teressa in the other Barrack, she won't leave bed for a while. We need her well rested so she can ask for her divine powers" Ordabet said with a chuckle.

"Maybe she doesn't look like it... but when she was younger she would go on this kind of contest all the time. When she found her calling for the goddess, she stopped drinking almost completely. You could say she was trying to fill a gap in her soul" he sighed a little.

"Anyway, I can't exactly give you a day off... but if its any help, you'll be traveling to the Capital" he said with a huge smile. He looked to the other members of the party who where near. "Maybe Dangil forgot to tell you Yesterday night, but *the squad had received a rank promotion. With the rest of the Guild now back, you will be able to take bigger missions at the Capital. Lumina's younger brother is in charge of the Hunters there*" Ordabet explained to the rest. "You can leave as soon as you like"


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2010)

"The capital, eh?" Luke murmurs. "Well if we really must. I'd prefer finding out what happened to those 3 villages instead of finding out how very little the capitals' political war is still the same as always.

Oh well, a job is a job."

Luke sounds displeased and he's not making an effort to hide it.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 23, 2010)

*Anya...*

At Dangil's declaration Anya was struck dumb.  “What?  A day off?  You?”  She looked at him like he was some really strange person she had never seen before but chalked it up to the drinking and not having Teressa to heal him.

“You mean Teressa use to party a lot?  Wow...”  Again the gnome was surprised at the information, wondering if there was anybody that was really what they seem, that was until the promotion was mentioned and all other thoughts flew out of her head.  “Promoted?  Really?  AWESOME!”  She yelled jumping up at pumping her arm toward the sky.  “Come on guys!  Hurry up!  Let's eat and go!”  Anya decided to ignore Luke's comment for the moment, preferring to think of their good fortune instead.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2010)

"Don't worry, Luke. We try to stay away from political affairs. Although... well..." Ordabet thinks twice  what he's saying"... never mind. You will be fine. With the higher rank groups here I'll send them to investigate about the villages. I'll let you guys know if something comes up or we need assistance. You will answer to Lium II now... As I said, he's at the Capital and he is in charge of the activities of the Hunters in the central area of the Kingdom" Ordabet explained. "Oh... and by the way.... Here you go. Your reward for dealing with the Kobolds. Don't spend it all at once, uh" He handed them individual bags of *200gp for each one*.

After talking they were served a quick breakfast of oatmeal with milk and fruit of their preference. It was very good.

Whatever you wish to stock up you should do it now. The Capital is a half a day's ride from Starryvale. The Hall will provide you with the mule and the cart you have been using for transport too.

Also, Ordabet brings some small brooches with two stars. "So the other Hunters you find will know your standing in the Guild"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2010)

*Nae*

"More shineys?  And all yellow shineys again?  Nae doesn't know what to do with them all.  Shiney's are heavy."  Nae hefts the bag in her slender arms in a slight shrug.  "But Nae appreciates the nice man's gift."  She smiles reassuringly at Ordabet.

((Heh, Nae now has enough for a masterwork longbow, wonder how much she'll collect before she buys something serious  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2010)

After the group had received their payment, Jace pulled Ordabet aside. "Listen..." he said quickly. "Jennifer told me you might know someone I was looking for. Powerful mage, tall, passing through Redville around seven years ago. Have you heard about anyone like that?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2010)

@Nicodemus
Ordabet was pulled aside by the young sorcerer. He thought for a second... "Redville... seven years ago? Yes... I might heard of him. Hold on..." he opened his multi use book. Jace could see the pages were all filled with small notes, names, instructions, numbers, runes... it was a well organized chaos. "Redville, Redville... yes! Here it is. During the attack, right? We got word of a raiding party heading there. Lumina sent a group to defend it but when they arrived, most of the raiding party had been stopped by a tall man... A sorcerer. He didn't say his name, he was a shady guy. BUT... he was last seen going towards the South, to Greenville.... Which I wouldn't be surprised if he lived around there. If a guy that strong was here in the north I would do whatever it takes to make him join the Hunters. I guess he likes to work alone" Ordabet explained to Nicodemus.


@Everyone

Once every is said and done, the party loads the cart and readies the mule. They start they trip towards the Capital, Norinth, the City of Walls. It will take them a little more than a day to arrive following the main road. As they head to the gates of the town, some people gather around the square outside the jail. They are about to hang someone...
Dangil and Anya recognize the man... it was the barbarian they had caught in their first mission. The sergeant was midway his sentence...

"-rape and murder. Zanthar Korban... you are a danger to the community and do not show any sign of reformation. We will carry out the sentence, death by hanging. Do you have any last words?"


"I'll see you all at the Scorched Lands" the huge man said with a smirk. The Scorched Lands... Hell. Some of the people shuddered and walked away. The guards put a sack on his face and the rope in his neck.


"May the gods judge you in Izadar" the Sergeant said giving the sign. A small trap door opened under Zanthar's feet. It was over rather quickly. After a while the square was empty, most of the townsfolk had gone back to their chores.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2010)

*Nae*
"Nae thinks humans are obsessed with killing."  Nae spoke absently to Ghost as they watched the execution.  She shrugged absently and waited for the others to finish so they could move on.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2010)

Luke sat himself down on the wagon and continued tinkering with his soon to be made repeating crossbow.

He still wasn't really fond of going back to the capital.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 1, 2010)

Dangil looked on as Zanthar was executed. Not uncommon, though his culture usually had beheadings or being thrown to the lions. 

Dangil turned to Anya "Hmm..." he stroked his chin, "That book he spoke of. He was rather disturbed by it wasn't he? I wonder if the sergeant got any information about it."

He looked down at Anya in shock. "Why are you so short?!" he asked suddenly realising how short she was.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2010)

The last thing Dangil remembers from Erlend, the acolyte/sage they caught from their first mission, was that his friend (Brenner) fled with the mysterious book to the Capital.

And yes, Anya was rather short for his surprise.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Yes he was...”  Anya said from on top of Spots, then shook her head.  “I don't think it matters now.”  She shrugged and pushed Spots into moving then Dangil sounded so surprised at her size.  “I am not short.  You are just full of some hormone that makes you huge.  Humans are a freak of nature.”  She grinned widely as she sat up straighter in her saddle.  “Gnomes are the perfect size.  We can move fast, get into tight place, and we won't break things because of our gargantuan size.”  Anya sounded quite smug at this point, even if she forgot that she got Spots because of her speed.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2010)

Dangil nodded. "A gnome? Ah...that makes sense now..." he says putting 2 and 2 together. "Indeed my perfectly sized friend, but does it not trouble you? These men were willing to risk their lives for a book. I have yet to read something so compelling that I would risk my life over it, though I did enjoy 'the giant barabarian' (a kids story)"

"My good Sergeant! Did he or his friend reveal anything of interest?" he asked


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2010)

Introduction - Ends


CHAPTER 1 - Relentless Hearts​
Theme:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]aJYETbW36BI[/YOUTUBE]

This is world that we live in
I feel myself get tired
This is the world that we live in

Well maybe I was mistaken
I heard a rumor that you quit this day and age
Well maybe I was mistaken

Bless your body, bless your soul
Pray for peace and self control

I gotta believe it's worth it
Without a victory,
I'm so sanctified and free
Well maybe I'm just mistaken

Lesson learned and the wheels keep turning

This is the world that we live in
I can't take blame for two
This is the world that we live in
And maybe we'll make it through

Bless your body, bless your soul
Reel me in and cut my throat

Underneath the waterfall
Baby we're still in this

This is the world that we live in
Feel myself get tired
This is the world that we live in

I had a dream that I was falling, down
There's no next time around
A storm wastes its water on me
But my life was free

I guess it's the world that we live in
It's not too late for that
This is the world that we live in
And no, we can't go back

This is the world that we live in
I still want something real
This is the world that we live in
I know that we can heal over time

This is the world that we live in






The party moved out of the town pretty quickly. Soon they found themselves traveling the main road to Norinth. The air was rather cool and fresh, nothing like the days before. There were even some gray clouds closing on them.

@LUKE
Norinth. The name had a sting in Luke's mind. No, he wasn't happy at all. He had hoped to spend more time in the road. Maybe he would pass unnoticed... besides, the party didn't seem to know much of the city. Specially that druid girl, Nae. He wasn't sure how she was going to react.

@NAE
For Nae, this was just another trip on the road. She knew they were going to this big place called Norinth. Many, many humans lived there... also pigeons, rats and cats. some dogs too, but those weren't allowed to wander around like cats. Quite silly. She had seen it from afar a couple of times at night. It looked like the whole hill had bonfires. Uhm... it was going to rain soon.

@Dangil
Norinth! The city of legends, the City of Kings and Hereos! The name was almost like dream for Dangil. He had never gone there, he had heard only stories of merchants. They said it had stone walls as tall as trees and an great group of soldiers guarding them against any enemy who dared to attack. Besides, he was going to meet another son of the famous Lium, the founder of the Hunters!

@Anya
Anya was quite excited. She had visited the capital a couple of times when she was little, but her parents had eventually given up. To many tall people. But Anya remebered the trinkets... oh my gods, the trinkets. There were store or street shops were you could get ANY kind of small shiny buttons, feathers, fancy ribbons... and the fantasy jewlery! She could put all of them on Spot if she wanted! Yep, he would look like a royal pony.


@Molly
Molly knew they should let their guard down at the city. Big cities sometimes meant big trouble if you didn't follow the rules closely. It was clear for hera that Luke was bothered by the idea. A bad experience, perphaps? Jace looked like a quiet fellow and she didn't expect any trouble from him at the city.


@Jace
Jace had stick along the party, still not sure of his motives to do so. They were moving south, and if Ordabet's intel was right, he would be at the other border side of the Kingdom, Greenville. It was logical, he thought, and he would follow his trail as long as he could. The Sorcerer would like not to be bothered by either the army or even the Hunters, although Jace was sure the man had answers for him about his own power. Besides... everytime he looked at were the column of smoke had been he... he shivered. He didn't know if that was a "good" shiver of excitement or...something else. For the mean time, while he figured it out, he wanted to put distance between him and that smoke.



It started raining by noon, but just for a while. They stopped just for lunch and by sunset they were already halfway through. They moved to the side of the road to clear an area for the camp. From there they can make out lots of lights in the distance, most likely Norinth. They should get there before lunch tomorrow.


(( Do you guys make watch?))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2010)

(( oops, didn't see your post Vergil))

*flashback*
"Well, Erlend the acolyte, he's very quiet. But he will be crack soon. I see the guilt on his eyes for whatever that notebook had on it. The rogue, on the other hand seems too tranquil. We have been keeping an eye on him" the sergeant tells Dangil just before they leave. "I'll keep Ordabet and the others updated with whatever information we get from them" he assured the barbarian.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2010)

*Anya...*

“I've seen humans risk their lives for stupider things.”  Anya rolled her eyes and looked toward the man after Dangil addressed him.  “Well...”  the gnome gave it more thought.  “Maybe we can look into at the city.  Though I wonder why the rogue is so tranquil.”  a shrug and Anya points toward the gate.  “Let's go!”


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2010)

(( If you guys are fine with it we can move into the city ))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2010)

((yup! I'm good to go!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2010)

((Yup, no hold ups here either))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2010)

((Go for it!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2010)

The party had a nice rest that night. In the morning they gathered their stuff and kept moving towards the city. The change of scenery was almost instant once they reached a guard post. Behind that post they could see farms everywhere, with small houses close to the road. Some of them sold milk and other diary goods right in their door step.

Ahead, up in a hill, a huge castle could be seen. Around it, the city expanded in sections divided by high walls. As soon as they reached the first set of gates they were stopped by guards. "Good day, good sirs and ladies... Can I ask you your business in the city?" he started to ask, but with one quick look he found the logo of the Hunters at the side of the cart. "Ah, we have some Hunters here. I suppose the road wasn't hard on you"


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking at the guard does Luke recognize his outfit, which station he belongs to? He still should remember that, as he was a captain himself.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2010)

@Luke
Yes, Luke was a captain, but not for long.

He doesn't recognize the young man but the uniform he wears is unmistakable for the Merchant District. Luke knows too well the city. It consist on two poorer areas right at the gates (Crystal-Downs and Welloak), divided in the middle by a main avenue leading to the Merchant District, which has another set of walls around it. After that, there's the Tiriband, a neighborhood of well to do families and high military staff (the place Luke used to call home). At the top, the castle is sorrounded by the states of noble man and additional walls. No wonder the city has withstanded all this years to the Relentless Age.  
 Luke doesn't recognize the young man by face but the uniform is unmistakable for the Merchant District station. Luke knows too well the city. It consist on two poorer areas right at the gates (Crystal-Downs and Welloak), divided in the middle by a main avenue leading to the Merchant District, which has another set of walls around it. After that, there's the Tiriband, a neighborhood of well to do families and high military staff (the place Luke used to call home). At the top, the castle is sorrounded by the states of noble man and additional walls. No wonder the city has withstanded all this years to the Relentless Age. 

The guards patrolling each district use a different uniform. These men do not leave the lands surrounding the city. The Hunters are the ones in charge on dealing with outside matters.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

"So how are the streets in where all the traders are?" Luke asks the soldier. "Looks rather quiet," he comments.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2010)

@Luke
"It fine sir. We had a good week. Maybe too good, but I'm not complaining" the guard told Luke with a shrug. "If you are looking for the Hunter's guild here, its located at the entrance of the Merchant District. Unless you already knew that." he looks over to the rest of the party and stops his eyes at Ghost.

@Nae
"Is the wolf trained? If that's the case, you'll need to pay a fee to allow him into the city. Otherwise we can't allow it to enter" the guard pointed at the wolf with all seriousness. "It would be 5 gold coins"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae cocked her head and looked at the guard curiously.  "5 yellow shineys?"  She looked between the guard and Ghost curiously, "Ghost doesn't have shineys, he's a wolf.  Humans have shineys that they trade for other things, Nae collects shineys because they're pretty.  Wolves aren't interested in shineys though."  She spoke carefully as if explaining to a particularly slow child.

She paused for a moment considering her statement and added in a more amused tone, "Ghost was interested in shineys once, but they didn't taste good and were uncomfortable coming out.  Nae is pretty sure he doesn't have any anymore."

((Talking to Nae for longer than a few minutes should require a will save vs. confusion  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2010)

@Nae
The guard was speechless for a second trying to make sense of what Nae had say. "No, I know the wolf doesn't have shineys, I mean- Money. You are the owner, right? You are the one who should pay up for him" he tried to explain to the elven girl.  

(( -1 Wis  LOL))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2010)

"Owner?"  Nae mouthed the word slowly as if it were unfamiliar to her.  "Nae doesn't understand.  Nae owns her bow and tools.  Ghost is Nae's friend, Nae helped raise Ghost, but how could Nae own Ghost?"

She shrugged off the nonsensical concept the guard suggested.  "Nae has shineys she traded some for clothes, may trade others later.  If you want shineys of your own you need to go earn them."  She looked at the guard suspiciously, "Nice man told Nae to be careful with the shineys, they belong to Nae."

(("You tame a dog with food, you tame a man with money, but there is NOTHING that can tame the Wolf of Mibu!" -Saito))

((On a side note, I wholeheartedly approve of the attempt to either tax the entrance of dangerous animals or to extort money from a clueless character, but convincing Nae of either of these concepts may be a self-defeating prospect  ))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2010)

Anya...

"Oh for the love of..."  Anya plants the palm of her hand against her forehead as they wait for Nae to pay for the wolf.  "You know what?  Here..."  Anya dug into her pouch and pulled out the required payment then tosses it at the man.  "Can we go in now?  Please?  I want to check things out!  We need to report in!  Gah!"  the little gnome was becoming impatient.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2010)

@Nae/Anya
The guard was AGAIN left speechless. ((-1 Wis, poor man )) Anya opened his hand and gave him the money. It took him a couple of seconds to take out a small paper permit and wrote down in a book the names of Nae and Ghost. "Yes, have a nice day..." 

And so the party entered the city. The main aveneu was well kept, with some decent houses, sidewalks and a bunch of smiths. Beyond them, on each side, the view wasn't exactly nice. Shacks and old houses dominated the area. Beggars were at the corners of almost each block asking for a coin. A big rundown inn by the name of "The Red Dove" was here too. 

They moved up the street and finally arrived to the Guild's house, just at the entrance of the Merchant District. It wasn't anything like the Bow's Hall back in Starryvale. They had used 2 or 3 houses to make the HeadQuarters here at the city. It didn't have a training area but was just besides a huge park. 

Nae had felt rather strange walking down the road of stones. There had been little to no trees in the first section of the city (lots of rats, though). She could see humans, halfelves and some halflings kids playing around a fountain there. 


A young and very skinny woman greeted them at the entrance. "Good day! You must be Eagle Squad" she weaved ther hand as they got closer. "We got word from Ordabet that you would be arriving soon. Please, come in, I hope you didn't have trouble to get here"  She had short black her and wore a belt full with daggers around her waist.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2010)

Dangil looked around the city. Poverty it seemed was rife and his brow furrowed as he walked. He looked at the young skinny girl.

"Yes! We are team Elite Eagle! Anya! Luke! Nae! Molly! And of course the. One. And. Only. Dangil, barbarian extraordinaire. We shall rid you of all injustice and evil." He leaped to the front of the group and pointed his sword to the sky, assuming The Pose of Heroes. 

"The journey was invigorating. We talked, we sang, we danced and held hands and shouted to the sky!" He looked at the girl, " would you like to try? It is a wonderful feeling"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2010)

The woman laughed out loud. "Aaah, it would be better to do it on other time" she winked "Good to see you have high spirits, tho! C'mon, I'll show you the place. Junior is at the back dealing with a really annoying noble... oops, sorry, none of you are nobles, right? No offense meant" she raised her hand. 

 "But where are my manners!? Kalisha "Raven" Feylight, at your service" she made a big dramatic bow. "Junior will... *ehem*... Lium II will receive you as soon as he finish with that noble"

She showed them the way inside. There was a small dinning area, nothing like the dinning hall at Starryvale, where they could sit up at wait. The place was decorated with portraits of all kind of people.... The frames had 8 stars at the bottom and names craved on them.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2010)

"So whats with the frame with the names on it, Miss Feylight?" Luke asks.

He sits himself down, while looking around.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2010)

@Luke
""_Miss Feylight_"! No one uses that around here, heh, just call me Raven" she blushed a little and moved her hand nervously trying to dismiss it. She looked back at the portraits. "Well, they are... they WERE previous Generals of the Hunters. 8 Stars is as far as you can get without owning the guild. Heh" she showed a small medal that was hiding on her chest. "I'm a Three Stars dangerous girl" she winks at him. "The moment you get the rank, they make the portrait"


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2010)

"Oh so I do have to watch out for dangerous Ravens after all," Luke jests.

"Well, I know Ordabet sent us here for some work. Why don't you tell us what work we can do, us lowly non-star peons." Luke says in a jokingly sad voice.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2010)

"Then I shall have 20 stars!" Dangil announced.

"Luke! You too shall have many stars! We should rename ourselves Galaxy Squad for all the stars we shall accumulate!" Dangil yelled out proudly.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2010)

"Star Admiral Dangil, yes Sir!" Luke jokes.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Of course!  Many many stars!”  Anya said proudly agreeing with Dangil's statement to Luke.  “Have you had many gnomes?  Or there portraits of gnomes up there?  If not, I will be the first!  By the names of all those gnomes that have come before me I swear I will make it up on that wall!”  She takes a deep breath then her eyes go wide with a particular shine to them.  “It has been ages since I've been here, but are there still the stalls with all the pretty jewelery and trinkets?  What kinds of new stuff do they have?  What kind of work are you going to have us do?  I need to decorate my pony!”  Anya is breathing deeply with excitement as she gazes up at Raven.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2010)

> "Oh so I do have to watch out for dangerous Ravens after all," Luke jests.
> @Luke
> "Well, I know Ordabet sent us here for some work. Why don't you tell us what work we can do, us lowly non-star peons." Luke says in a jokingly sad voice.



"Don't worry pal, I wont let them hurt you" Raven winks at Luke. "Peons!? No, no" she shook her head. She reached forward and pointed directly at a pin on Luke's clothes. "Two stars. You are not rookies anymore. Otherwise you wouldn't be here" 

@Anya
"One gnome, the fiercest of them all! Wikus "Kneecutter" Chandel. I always though his hair was as red as blood as he never bathed because there was no use for it. Five minutes after a bath and he would be soaking in blood again." she shrugged.


@Dangil
"20 stars, damn guys! I don't believe you would spare one or two for me, huh?" she chuckles. "Well, I -could- tell you what to do guys" Raven looked at the closed studio at the back of the house. "Yeah, ok. The thing is-"


But just as she was starting to tell them. Someone raised his voice in the studio where Lium Jr and the noble were. "-But you have to do SOMETHING."


"Thelian, I told you. This is not the Hunter's problem" another voice, trying to stay calm responded. Most likely Lium.


"I know is a family-... a personal matter, but we can make a deal out of it. I can pay you and I'll talk to the King on your favor when... _you know_..." there was small silence as he trailed off.


"Alright, alright. I see what I can do..."  the door opened and two men left the studio. One was a man in his 40's, clearly dressed as noble. He had a medium black hair all taken back in a ponytail and a black beard. 

"...Ehem, thank you Lium, I'll remember this favor..." the noble, Thelian, cleared his throat and went his way to the door. 


Lium had very short hair, like he had shaven his head not long ago. He looked in his 30's... pretty young actually. It was hard to believe he was Lumina's brother. She could have been his own grandmother. 

"I'm sorry you had to hear this" he apologized for the scene. "I take you are Eagle Squad. I'm glad you were able to came" he sighed giving one last look at the noble as he left the Guild.


@LUKE
Ah yes, Luke remembered pretty well, the inner workings of power. That man, Thelian, it seemed somewhat familiar to Luke. Maybe he had seen him in a royal parade or something.


((Those who have Knowledge Local or nobility can roll for info))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2010)

Jace opted to stay silent, walking a bit behind the main group. He had little care for "stars" or "portraits", and they were attracting far too much attention with their constant shouting. Instead, he stayed in the back and studied Lium. Being a part of...or being at least with Eagle Squad put him in a position of power here, and it would be stupid not to see how he could use that power against Lium.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2010)

@Jace
Jace could see Lium was troubled with the visit of this noble. He wasn't sure what they had talked about but it as far as he could tell, Lium had some kind of plan and he would need the King's approval. Over all, Lium looked like a decent guy. He seemed quite strong, but there was a cunning spark behind his eyes. (( Is there a reason he wants to use power against Lium?? Just asking, you can send it on a PM if you want ))

"Again, sorry for that.  I'm Lium nice to meet you" he shook hands with whoever wanted to "...but I guess you already know that. Did you presented yourself, Raven?" 

"Yes, I was even already telling them what to do. You should give me another rank, or at least a rise" said Raven jokingly and crossed her arms. Lium just gave her a small smile.


"Well, then, if you have time, there's a little thing I would like to ask from you. This is off the record from the Hunters" Lium said with all seriousness. "Is nothing dangerous and you can see it as almost free money. I heard from Ordabet that you are capable people so I can trust this to you"


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2010)

"If it is a small job for the nobleman just now, I will not participate in it. I don't deal with politics ever again," Luke says firmly.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2010)

"Lium...that is a fine name!" Dangil said, "Your father founded the Hunters, yes? It is a great pleasure." he shook his hand firmly

"If there are people who cannot fend for themselves then we shall aid them. If there are monsters terrorising the innocent then we shall slay them." Dangil paused "The monsters, not the innocent. We would slay the monster. Slaying innocents is not heroic."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2010)

@Dangil 
"Thank you. I hope I can be as good as he was. I'm glad to see such honesty and energy in our ranks" 


Lium nodded to Luke. "Well, I understand that. Is not something political. Yes, there are innocent people involved. I will explain..."

"There's a man, a farmer outside the city, who has been saying some awful things about Lord Thelian for a while now. This man is a known troublemaker, and usually (as you can imagine) the nobles don't bother with such _'commoner gossip'_. BUT...This one has gone to great deals to soil his name... a week ago, Thelian and his family were leaving the theater here at the Merchant District when this farmer came out of an alley to scream insults at him. The guards were immediately dispatched and he was thrown out. Thelian was going to let things slide before but now his family is shaken and people are talking. He can't ask the regular guards for help, as people recognize them easily and would believe he's up to harm the farmer. No... Just to make clear, no, he doesn't want you to beat him or anything."

"He wants to know WHY is he saying all that about him, to tell him to stay away from Thelian's family as they have nothing to do with him and if money is what he wants, he's willing to make a deal to keep him shut" Lium explained. "If all else fails, then don't bother any longer and come back. That's all we can do for Thelian. No fighting, no harassing, just talk to him. We can't be bothered with it any more than that"

"Do you have any questions about the matter? About Thelian or this farmer?" he looked around at the party.

(( Nicodemus, Nae, CTK, as I said, if you don't know what to say, ask. LOL))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2010)

*Anya...*

For several moments the gnome stared up at the pictures searching out the Mighty Gnome in the eight star ranks.  Raven's description of the little man had put Anya into a complete state of Awe.  “Kneecutter...” She mumbled her big eyes even wider than normal as she took in his portrait.  “I shall meet you on that wall!” Anya exclaimed to him before turning back to the conversation.  

“I have a question!”  Anya jumped to her feet on the bench she was near.  “What did the farmer scream at him exactly?  Are these supposed strange accusations true?  What has he done before?  Where can we find him?  Is he dangerous?  Has he ever tried getting physical with anyone?  Oh!  A button!”  Anya jumped down from the bench and grabbed a small button she saw on the floor and quickly put it in her pocket.  “Well?”  she asked waiting for his answers.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah, yes. Nae and Anya had this effect on people. Lium focused the best he could to answer all Anya's questions.

"The farmer, his name is Anton I believe, described in more than one way how Thelian is a womanizer, is a dog, a pig, and several other adjectives related to two particular parts of the body. Also he detailed gruesome ways something would fall of from his body" he cleared his throat. "You can imagine Thelian wasn't very happy to be told such things in front of his wife, kid and several other friends attending the play"

 "Thelian was a ladies man before he married, I know that too well, but that was like 16 or 15 years ago. He wasn't even noble to begin with. Thelian was the son of a rich merchant who married the cousin of the current King... They allow him to join the nobles as... well, most of them are already related to each other. A hundred years of being cut out of other kingdoms leave you with just so much people you can marry on your own level"

"He loves his family even when his wife can be a little strict with the protocols, but they get by. They have a young son.. about 14. I gave the kid a fencing class once, he's good. Thelian wouldn't be asking for my help if he wasn't desperate enough"

"Anton, the farmer, he's a well known drunk, you can ask around the bars near the gates, although my sources tell me he stopping going a week or so before the incident. He owns some lands outside the city but he let them barren for years now. He's broke, living in a shack. That's what I know about him"

Lium nodded to Anya. "I have known Thelian since I was a teen. We were young, he was rich and I was pretty famous so... there were plenty of ladies following us around. That's the only thing I can tell you was true" he cleared his throat again "Once he started courting Lady Elizza, the nights out stopped altogether. He did settle down."


"But what about his thingy, is it going really to fall off?" Raven interrupted chuckling.

"That, I don't know" Lium shot her a look, she only giggled more "He is not a bad man. He might not be the most good one, but no one is perfect. The only thing I could say is that he's too good with money. Whatever he puts his mind on to, makes hoards of money, which I believe makes many enemies after a while. That's why he wants to know Antons intention. If somehow Thelian wronged him, he's willing to pay a compensation (in secret, of course) to keep him quiet. If there are other people behind it, he would like to know who should he be focusing instead."


(( Did I just write all of that?  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2010)

Nae, not surprisingly, was confused.  Pack conflicts were not a foreign concept to her (even if the human's reasons for them might be) but asking others to intervene didn't make sense.

If the farmer was unpopular with the pack, they should just shun him.  Eventually he'll starve or crawl back begging for forgiveness.  If he was popular with the pack then they should fight for their position.  Asking others to intervene made no sense to her.

"Nae is confused.  If this Farmer person is causing problems why doesn't this Thelian person simply fight him if it comes to that?  Teach him his place in things."  She paused and shrugged before continuing, "or fail and learn his new place in things."

"Nae doesn't have a problem killing this Farmer person, but she isn't really sure why she should get involved.  If this Thelian person doesn't learn he'll keep coming back."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2010)

Raven giggled when she heard Nae's comments. "Oh no, they do other kind of way to tell who's the boss. They do not fight, they just show off with their gems, crowns and fancy clothes walking like they have sticks stuck in their... "

"Raven, please" Lium frowned.

"But is true! That's why he wont fight him! if someone came up after a play and told me that, oooh, believe me, he would be screaming for help" she made a pout.

"We don't kill. We just want to know why isn't he... following the rules of the pack" he said trying to clear things up.

"Which means, the more money you have the higher you can stay in the city and wont be bothered by people below" Raven rolled her eyes. Again, she got a hard look from Lium, but he say nothing this time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2010)

"Nae thinks she understands."  She didn't, not at any high level at least but she at least understood the concept.  "But Nae thinks humans are far too obsessed with Shineys."

Nae had in the past dealt with wolves that were cast aside from the pack due to sickness or injury, so perhaps something similar was at work here.  From what she had seen so far it would not surprise her that humans would be sick from their thirst for money.

"Nae will help if she can but she still thinks it will come down to Thelian and Farmer taking care of things directly."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2010)

"And if he refuses to cooperate?" Jace asked, arching an eyebrow. Lium's intentions seemed noble, but Jace doubted they were completely altruistic. "How far do we go to get him to talk?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2010)

Lium smiled at the girl. "I would certainly appreciate that. If you don't like 'shineys' that much, is there other thing you would like in return for this? A weapon perphaps."

((BTW, you still have the silver shortbow, I think Anya has it. I could be wrong. Is a thundering s-bow.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2010)

"If he refuses to cooperate, then Thelian will have to handle it himself" Lium said with a sigh. "I really doubt he will, but if he wants to get rough on him, he will have to look else where as I wont have the Hunters doing any job like that"

"As I said, money is not a problem for Thelian. He's willing to pay 600 gold coins if we manage to just make him stop... he told me we could offer Anton up to 100 gold coins monthly. That should be enough I guess"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2010)

Nae shrugged, "Nae is fine seeing the city, she likes shineys but they're getting kinda heavy.  Plus all the nice man had was yellow shineys," she paused and pulled a few random gold coins from her purse, then an odd silver and copper coin a moment later, "some white shineys or brown shineys might make a better mix."  She smiled brightly at the concept, "do they make blue or green shineys?  Nae has never seen one but she things blue and green shineys would be the best!"

She put the coins away, "Nae's bow will probably last for another two or three winters, spear probably for ten winters.  Nae can trade shineys for a new one then?  This is much easier than finding a new one."  She nodded to herself wonderingly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2010)

@Nae
"Yes, yes we can find you a very good bow or a spear with this" said Lium looking at the amount of gold the girl had. Raven raised her head with a strange smile, like her eyes got new energy at seeing the money. "If you take this job, you would have enough for both of them. Finely crafted." he nodded again.

*@Everyone*
Lium turned to the others. "So... what do you think? It wont take more than a couple of hours... I guess. Luke, you are free to stay here if you don't want to do this job, I'll understand. I don't know about the rest of you"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Hmm....”  The gnome began to think when the information was given to them.  “We can talk to him I would think.”  She answers for the group.  “Though by the way it sounds, I would think your friend has seduced someone in the man's family.”  Anya then shrugs “Not like I care, not my problem but it will give us something to do!”  She then grins around the group.

((Yep...Anya still has the bow.    She won't offer it up, but she would be willing to give it up.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2010)

((  I thought as such. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

*Molly*

"They don't make them in those colors Nae, but you could always carry jewels, I guess," said Molly. "They're shiny and they come in a hole bunch of colors, they're also bigger sometimes too. I'm not a bow expert, but I think there's enough types that we'll always be able to find you something to work with."


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2010)

"Hmm so he's a stalker, eh? Well, I suppose I could try and sweet talk him out of it, if possible but ...." Luke seems undecided.

He fetches himself a coin out of his pocket and then flips it into the air. (Odd/Heads = He's going, Even/Tails = he's not)

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

"Hmm, no I am not going to go. I'll stay out of this one," Luke says firmly at the end.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2010)

@Luke
"Alright... I think is settled then" Lium nodded at the cowboy. "While you wait you can go to the Golden Smile. Is a small theater. They hold plays every day and music contests now and then." 

Yes, Luke remembered that theater back when he was young. It was a fun place to pass the time but his father never really liked the idea of his sons wasting time on such silly matters while they could be studying tactics or practicing with the sword. 


@Everyone else
Raven gives them the direction of Anton's house. Is not far outside the castle's gates, maybe a 30 minute walk, just after the river's bridge. They make their way towards said place, passing a couple of merchant caravans and several women carrying baskets of bread and eggs to the city.

(( Molly and Jace are going or staying behind with Luke?? I know Anya, Dangil and Nae will be going))

*Perception Check*, please.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2010)

Nae Perception:
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

((Holy @#$@, Nae actually beat Ghost for once))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2010)

Anya Perception:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Spots Perception:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

((Holy crap!  O.O  Those two are on the ball today!!!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2010)

This part of the farmland was quite lonely. Not far from where they were, they could see Anton's place in a quite neglected area. Weeds and grass were overgrown except for a small area the size of a garden near the shack.

As they were about to cross the bridge leading to Anton's farm, Nae and Anya immediately caught movement in the corner of their eyes. Spot's ears moved towards there too, something having his attention. There were several boys (...teens to be exact) struggling at the river's bank. The tall reeds gave them cover but the party could now see what was going on.

They were fighting a single ragged boy who barely dodged most of the blows thrown at him and kept his ground when someone hit him. He had this fierce look in his eyes... Nae had seen that look before on dangerous cornered animals. They would not leave this fight unscratched.

With a single swing the boy punched another of the teens square in the face, sending him flying backwards and hitting the water with a loud splash.

"He broke my nose!!" said the guy, raising his hand to his bloody face. 

"C'mon!! Get him, get him!!!" the one who seemed the leader of them ordered quite frustated. Someone finally managed to tackle the boy and he was thrown to the ground.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2010)

Luke will stay at the guild and work on his repeating crossbow. Though the theater has a nostalgic feeling to it, he has no desire for it right now. Maybe if accompanied by a few friends, but alone, it is a waste of time.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2010)

Dangil turned to see what the commotion was about and watched as the single boy fought against the older group.

"Hah! The battles of youth such lively scraps, mine were life threatening but always fair. This however is not!" Dangil walked over with his big grin. "And what is clear is that this group have not realised the path of the hero!"

"Ah! You mind if I join in? You can never get enough practice! I'll even out the numbers a little and join the losing side. After all an entire group vs one boy hardly seems fair now does it?"

Intimidate:
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

(lmao - sometimes you know, the dice don't fit the situation.)

It seemed that Dangil was never really good with kids


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2010)

The boy wasn't as young as Dangil first expected, he seemed to be also 14, but the rest of the boys seemed much taller. Maybe a better nutrition, who knows?

The teens jumped back at Dangil's approach, rather startled. They weren't expecting people to come by this part of the farmlands. There weren't impressed by the barbarian's words, but by his size. They backed off in a wink.

"it's Rhoeme's fault" the one with the broken nose pointed at the teen in rags as he was slowly getting up. 

"Shhh" the 'leader' nudged his friend "-Quiet"

The boy, Rhoeme didn't say anything, although he kept staring with despise the group of teens. His lip was bleeding and his face had some bruises. Overall he looked fine.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2010)

Nae followed Dangil's approach slowly, Ghost circling around her glaring at the boys.  She considered the fight for a moment, clearly the group was some sort of pack.  Likely the lone boy was either being cast out from their group or had gotten to close to their territory.

Still the boy had managed to draw first blood.  That should be worth something.  She growled, her tiny voice giving a eerily good echo of Ghost's and looked at the boy with the broken nose.  "What fault?  Even if he needs to be taught, you can't expect him not to fight back."

Nae Intimidate 
1d20+2
14+2 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2010)

The kids were definitely caught off guard by Nae. Ghost was circling the group, paying close attention to their movements. Yes, they were starting to smell of fear. 

"He... he's being trying to court my sister!" the 'leader' recovered from the initial surprise.

"No. I haven't" the ragged boy was quickly to clarify, speaking for the first time "She asked me to run errands for her" he said also glaring at the group "And even if I did, you don't have a say on who she likes" he said with a smirk. 

"You little-" the first boy almost tries to go over him again, but is held back by his peers. 

"Leave it, Hildred. He has to be alone sometime" one of them said looking at the party and the boy, there were too many people there... "let's go"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2010)

*Anya...*

“See the little ones always have spunk!”  The gnome laughed from the back of Spots before turning a glare at the retreating boys.  “Yeah you better run.  That wolf is hungry!”  she called after them then completely forgets their existence as she looks at the underdog.  “So what happened?  You are a great fighter!  You had them all well and good!  They even looked worse than you!  Does this happen often?  How do you usually deal with this?  Who are those kids?  Oh look a shiny rock!”  Anya climbed down off her pony and grabbed the small rock, pocketing it quickly, then leading Spots over to the others.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2010)

@Anya, Nae, Dangil
The teens left giving quick looks behind to make sure the wolf is not following them. They know better than to angry someone with a wolf as "pet". 

Rhoeme shrugs a little massaging his neck. Even if he hadn't gotten too beaten up he's a little sore. He gave a small nod to Dangil and Nae, but he did not say any thanks. 

"They're a bunch of jerks" he just said reaching down to grab an improvised fishing rod. This was the first time in a while that someone didn't answer all of Anya's question, as if that explained everything. "Do you need help getting somewhere? There's not much in this side of the farm lands" there was a small tint of curiosity in his voice, although he still wore that perpetual scowl in his face.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2010)

@Luke
As he works in his crossbow, Luke is visited by Raven. She just enters and sit in the nearest chair. "You work awfully much on that thing. Uhmm, let me guess...Does it has a name?" she said with a mischievous grin.


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2010)

"Hmm, a name? No, I haven't named it, yet. Though I already am thinking of something even better than this one. I just need to test this one out for a little bit and I know exactly what I need to fix," Luke begins to explain the idea behind his repeating crossbow. "But ... I shouldn't bore you with such trivial things."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2010)

"I dunno" Raven shrugged "...it looks awfully big. I guess it would be too heavy for me to carry. So...the poor thing will be left behind when you replace it? Tch, that's sad" 

There was a small silence but not for long.

"You don't like those rich guys, uh? Lium wouldn't ask me to do that stuff either. Besides, I'm kind of 'grounded' for a week. Can't leave the city for jobs until I '_learn my manners_'" she said impersonating Lium's accent. She giggled afterwards. "Is just... I prefer to fight things out there, you know. You'll find plenty enough of twisted 'people' (if that's what you'd call them) inside the city walls. Don't get me wrong, Lium is a good fellow but he has spend too much time with those annoying overly obnoxious nobles"

"But Lium's sister, Lumina, HA!... She has her shit straight! She hates the city too, you know. Besides, she could kick any noble's ass with that old leg of hers and no one would say a word. Hehehe"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

((Jace is with the group visiting Anton. He has a plan in mind))

Jace answered Rhoeme's question. "We're looking for a man named Anton. Do you know where he is?" He asked curtly. He personally didn't think much of the boy - it was his own fault for getting himself in that situation in the first place. But if the rest of the group wanted to help every little stray they met, so be it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2010)

@Jace

Rhoeme's scowl disappeared for just a second, with some surprise on his face. He was quick to put his hard look back. "Yeah, he's there" he responded in the same manner to Jace.  He pointed at the shack not far from there. 

"He wont like you. He doesn't like visits. Specially now" he said as matter of fact. He started to walk back to the bridge. "I'll take you there" he said glancing at them in general, like he was measuring them. He didn't ask anything else as he lead the way.


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2010)

"Well getting thrown into jail and disowned from your family is more than enough experience for my lifetime to deal with city politics," Luke answers Raven's share of city life. "So yes, I know when I should keep away from politics when possible."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2010)

@Luke 
"My, My!" Raven clapped rather impressed. "Oh, wait, I didn't offend any of your family, right? Uhm Sorry. That being said... gee! What did you do? Did you dated the wrong girl? Made a scene in front of their friends? oh, oh! Did you sell the family jewels and donated it to charity? That's a classic!" she was rather interested on hearing that story, and Luke could see a little of the kind of excitement Anya usually had.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2010)

*Anya...*

Climbing back onto Spots Anya followed the boy toward the shack.  “Why doesn't he like visitors now?  Has something changed for him?  What do you know about him?  Why doesn't he tend to his fields?”  once again the chatter just fell from the gnome's mouth.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2010)

Rhoeme seemed to shrug "He's sick and angry. He never liked people much" he said simply as if that covered all of Anya's questions. He slowed down for a second and turned around to watch them directly in the eyes. "Are you going to beat him?" he asked nonchalant.


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Luke
> "My, My!" Raven clapped rather impressed. "Oh, wait, I didn't offend any of your family, right? Uhm Sorry. That being said... gee! What did you do? Did you dated the wrong girl? Made a scene in front of their friends? oh, oh! Did you sell the family jewels and donated it to charity? That's a classic!" she was rather interested on hearing that story, and Luke could see a little of the kind of excitement Anya usually had.



"Let's see, donating jewelry to a charity, when your family has power over the military doesn't hurt your reputation. It would probably increase it with the common people where you get your fodder base from.

Dating the wrong girl will only get you more girls and you'd probably ruin the lives of your fellow noblemen. Not such a bad deal that'd land you in jail.

Making a scene in front of your enemies, it will set a statement strong enough that they need to think hard to do anything to you.

So no, I did neither and still ended up in jail and expelled from my family," Luke answers Raven's question.

He pauses for a moment.

"No, neither of them. What is most important to a family with military might? Its more military might. Once in power, you can never let go of that power, if you want to or not.

So when you find a secret weapon and tell your closest most trusted sibling of it, what do you think they will do? 

Steal it from you and claim it for their own credit, framing you in the process of lying and sending you to jail and having the head of the family expel you for lying.

That's the story of my life," Luke finally explains.

"Stunningly simple isn't it?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

@Luke
"Woah, woah" she waved her hands as it was too much to take. "They did what? Wha? But what a bunch of bastards! Erh- I mean! You don't betray BLOOD! That's just freaking wrong!" she seemed quite frustrated. "No wonder you don't want to do anything with power hungry folks. Tell you what, if I ever find this brother of yours I make sure he eats his words" she rose her hand solemnly like making an oath. "In the mean time, don't fret about it. The Hunters are like a second family... besides Lumina and her siblings that is. Heh"


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2010)

"I am more or less over it. I just don't deal with it anymore, unless of course I absolutely have no option. Then I'll let this brain of mine start thinking again. But avoiding it is the best solution for now," Luke says in a more happy way.

"Besides if I wasn't thrown out I'd never met a lovely lady like yourself, Miss Raven," he compliments her.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2010)

"Heroes do not beat on the innocent!" Dangil said as he followed the boy. 

"So, you like that fellow's sister do you? Haha! Ah the throbbing hearts of youth! You remember don't you Jace? Chasing the girls, though they never cared much for my offerings of the lion paw that I had for them. Well one did." he paused

"How about you Jace? You have a sweetheart in your life?" He put a big arm around him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae nodded enthusiastically as Dangil spoke, "Nae was told no beatings.  Nae is to find out why he doesn't understand his place.  Offer shineys to make him understand."

"Nae thinks beatings would be faster and work better though."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

@Dangil
Rhoeme shrugged. "She's fine" the young teen dismissed the thought. "So... are you going to beat up Anton?" he asked again to the party in general although he had a hard look to Jace. 

@Luke
"Gee, heh... thanks..."  she scratched the back of her head chuckling "But I'm pretty sure you tell that to all girls" she winked and got up from the chair. "Well, I'll tell Lium to keep you out of nobles' path. It seems we will start getting more of this kind of jobs in the future if things keep up..." she said with a sigh and looked around to make sure no one else was listening. "You know... the first Lium had 3 kids, right?" she sat again now with a more serious look. 

"Lumina was the first one, and she's also a Half-elf like his daddy was... then there's Azala, she's also a Half-elf... and finally, there's Lium Jr, the little one who surprised everyone cuz  seriously... Lium I was as old as fuck when Lium II was born, but I guess there's girls attracted to wrinkles" she shivered a little disgusted. 

"So by now... Lumina never had kids on her own, she was always too busy for that kind of stuff. Her sister Azala in the other hand, well, many think she prefers a girl's company so there hasn't been any bundles of joy with her... and Lium, he actually has the time to, you know..." she rolled her eyes. "Can you keep a secret Luke?" she asked with a mischievous grin.


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2010)

"My lips are tight, my lady," Luke answers.

"An interesting family history the hunters have," Luke thinks to himself.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

@Luke
"You don't know half of it" she lowered her head still with that grin "Well, as you can imagine,  unless Azala suddenly develops a liking for dicks, is Lium II's _'duty'_..." she made quotation marks with her fingers "...To make sure the family line doesn't die off after Lumina kicks the bucket."

Raven got closer to Luke and spoke with faint voice, almost only articulating the words "_Lium's is trying to court one of the King's daughters_" she was excited, like she had carried the secret for a long time and was finally able to let it out.  She had a smile from ear to ear.  "So you can imagine it's a delicate matter and Lium will need all the help needed to convince the king to allow the union" she nodded and motioned to the studio. "Lord Thelian, I believe he's willing to vouch for Lium _'when the time comes'_" she raised her eyebrows nodding.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

Jace slowly grabbed Dangil's wrist and removed it from his shoulder. "Girls? I had more important things to worry about," he said bitterly. "I still do. One of them is this Anton."


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2010)

Luke face-palms himself.

"Not good, this will backfire so many ways ...." Luke says quietly. "You know how many noblemen he'll make as his enemy? The little betrayal within my family will be nothing in comparison to what Mr Junior has in store for himself."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

Rhoeme shrugged and kept taking the party to the man's shack. The place seemed to be in terrible condition. The shack was the size of a single room and parts of the ceiling had holes. They could hear intense coughing inside. 

Rhoeme pushed the door and it creaked loudly. "I'm back" Rhoeme stepped in the darkness of the room. There was only a single candle by a bed where an sick man was lying.

"You little brat, what took you so long? *cough*" a deep voice answered the kid "I heard voices outside, who's there? UH? *cough*"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> Luke face-palms himself.
> 
> "Not good, this will backfire so many ways ...." Luke says quietly. "You know how many noblemen he'll make as his enemy? The little betrayal within my family will be nothing in comparison to what Mr Junior has in store for himself."



@Luke
"I told him so" Raven shrugged. "The only thing that he has in his favor is that the King is cousin to almost EVERY other noble out here" she said with a disgusted look. "If they don't want princes with 6 fingers they'll need to bring new blood, and surely Lium is as good as it gets. He has semi-control over a small army, has enough riches and is well loved by the people. Sure, there are others flocking around the King's daughters but he's loves the youngest of the girls... he wont be seeking the throne for the matter" 

"and... they surely look in that cheesy kind of love. You know, a nod here, a look and a blush there, she leaves a handkerchief with their initials in his place when he's invited to the noble's parties..." she seemed bored only by saying that. "If that was any other girl, I would slap Lium and tell him to run away with her and be done with it" she sighed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

"I'm back?" Jace sad raising an eyebrow. "Do you live here? And what's wrong with him? Why is he coughing?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

@Jace
Rhoeme rolled his eyes "Yes, I live here. I told you he was sick" he said as it was obvious. 

Anton tried to sit straight. "What? You bring people to mock me, boy? You're lucky I'm in this bed!" he warned Rhoeme and spat blood to the side of the bed. The teen's face quickly passed for a second from scorn to worry when he saw the blood. 

Anton looked over "What do you want? If he stole anything I have nothing to give or tell you. You can't teach him a lesson if you want, the gods know I can't do it anymore!" he said raising his fist to the sky. Rhoeme just lowered his sight to the ground.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae glanced at Dangil, "this guy was the one causing problems?  Seems like problems would be solved if he just waits another month."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2010)

@Nae, Anya, Dangil, Jace
"What problems? wait... that Thalien dog sent you, did he? That stupid son of a bitch! He won't face me personally, huh? That filthy weasel!" Anton tried to get up. "I want to see that pig face of him... tell him that!*COUGH COUGH*"

Nae can tell the man is indeed not going to last much longer. Whatever sickness he has, is too advanced to make a full recovery. She has seen animals going to a whole to die less sick than this.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 18, 2010)

*Anya...*

“That boy is a hell of a fighter not a thief, well not where we are concerned anyway.”  Anya peered up at the man on the bed.  “Sir, why is it that you have such issue with that guy?”  The little gnome climbed up onto the mattress to look at the man better.  “Did he steal your wife?  Have you been warring for years?  What is wrong with you?  What would it take for you to leave him alone?  Is there anything we can do to help you?  Oh!  My name is Anya!”  she grinned at the man, showing she held no malice toward him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2010)

@Anya/Jace/Dangil/Nae

The man scoffed "That son of a bitch... He got my Vhena fat with that little bastard" he yelled at Rhoeme's general direction.

"Dad" the boy said like asking him not to make a scene.

"DON'T CALL ME THAT!" Anton grabbed a small waterskin and threw it at him. Rhoeme dodged it without problems. "No one can help me now! I was quiet all this time first cuz my Vhena was so ashamed! She fell round to that pig's sweet talk. He was going to marry that bitch lady of him and we were afraid he would do something to us for speaking out. But then... My Vhena...she's gone!" there was suddenly a great deal of sadness on his voice, but it changed quickly back to rage "I had to put up with this bastard kid! And now, I'm sick and dying... I don't care about money! I just wanted to destroy him the way he did with me!! I can't leave this cursed bed anymore so he can rest easy I won't be looking out for him. I wish I could! To scream it to the four winds!!... but tell Thelian to COME! I want to see his face when he realizes this kid is his! This ruffian of a son... it will be his undoing! Hehehe*cough*, if he leaves him out here he will become a criminal! A murderer!" Rhoeme shifted unconfortably "But if Thelian takes him in to his house, his name will be damaged, besides this one will never fit up there. Hahaha, yeah, that's my last will. Tell him that... *cough cough*"

((As a side note. You have the first "payment" for him from Thelian))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Jace allowed himself a small smile as the man continued ranting. His condition meant that there was no way in hell Jace's original plan would work, but Jace didn't particularly care. He could aim much higher with a new plan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae snorted, her face cold, before speaking, "you're a fool.  Nae knows that it is not only fae or the brute that sire the pup ((names for male and female wolves, the more you know  )) that matter but the ones that raise him.  You have a perfectly healthy son that you have raised but left neglected.  He is cast out from the pack and will falter."

She continues in a cold, sharp, emotionless voice, "and you are going to die.  Very soon your sickness will claim what little time you have left.  And still you choose to refuse your son and think only of some sort of petty revenge?  Nae will not help you even if she could."

She glanced at the other party members briefly, "there is little left we can do here.  Give him the shineys if you think this will matter to him.  He is more foolish than most humans."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2010)

"I did not raised him. I left him wild when my Vhena died. He killed with grief that what I loved most. If I manage to at least make Thelian miserable, then I'll rest in peace... *cough cough*" he waved as he spat some more blood to the side. It was clear he wanted them to leave. He turned around in his bed to give them his back.

Rhoeme motioned the party to the door and, once outside, he closed it behind him. "I told you he wont like visits" he said not giving much of a thought about all the say of who was his real father. Maybe he had heard the tale too many times and he did not care the same.

@Nae
"I wont falter, I can take care of my own" he had the need to clear that up "I can fish, and I can run real fast when those assholes come to visit me. They just caught me off guard, the river was loud so I couldn't hear their footsteps" he said as a matter of fact.

"You said... you have money? for him? He wont take any. Can I have it instead?" he said now more interested in their mission.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Jace snorted when Rhoeme asked for their money. "Keep trying kid. You're coming back to Lium with us. We'll...figure out what to do with you there."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Jace
"What? No, no way" Rhoeme frowned at Jace and gave a step back "This is where I live. If he wants something with me he better come get me himself. This is where I stay. I won't leave the old man alone until he kicks the bucket"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2010)

"A fine sentiment." Dangil nods. "At the end of the day he is your father and your loyalty must lie with him. However, remember that you must never go against what your inner voice tells you, even if it is against the will of your father. If you do, you shall be leading the life of others and not your own. You may as well be a somebody's pet."

"If you remain true to yourself then you shall lead a happy life. If you do not then you shall remain a miserable soul." Dangil looked for some form of understanding from the young boy.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Dangil
Rhoeme blinked twice looking at Dangil. He relaxed a little. "Yeah, what he says" he gave Dangil the first smile since they met them. Rhoeme turned to Jace "I just wanted the money to give him some decent burial" he made a face to him, it was clear the teen didn't like the sorcerer. "A hole in the cementery is like 10 gold coins and the box is 5" he scoffed "If I try to bury him out here, some animal or monster will come to eat him. Dying is getting more expensive cus there's not many places left back there" he explained.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2010)

*Anya...*

The little gnome shrugged as she walked over to her pony.  “Who needs parents.  All they do is nag at you, force their wants on you, and try to make you like them.”  Anya slid into the saddle and looked at the boy.  “Make sure his last moments are peaceful.”  She have him a soft smile.  “And, remember...it is up to you what you do with your life.  Live it to the fullest.”  Anya turned to look at the road then giggled.  “A bit of string!”  She exclaimed jumping off her pony and grabbed the bit of two inch cast off green thread, stuffed it in her pocket then hopped back into the saddle.  “Never know when you will need something like that.”  

Anya walked Spots a few steps forward then looked back.  “Give the kid the money.  It's not like the old man can really harass the guy anymore and the he is going to need it to help him get by.  Besides, if he really is the noble man's son then it's his by right anyway.”  Anya turned back toward the road, dismissing the situation and readying herself to go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

Jace shook his head. "No, we're not giving him the money. What does it matter whether Anton's corpse is laying in the ground or being ripped apart by wild animals? Dead is dead, and a hole in the ground and a box won't change that," he said. "What matters right now is whether Anton has proof that this kid really is Thalien's son. I mean, are we really going to take his word for it?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Does it matter?  The boy already said he didn't want anything to do with that man.”  Anya turned in her saddle to look at Jace.  “Lium is to sick and weak to cause the noble anymore trouble.  Give the boy the money we were to give the old man and call the job done.” she looked over the boy and laughed.  “You know, with the way you fight, you might make a good candidate for the Hunters, if you ever put your mind to it.”


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Anya/Jace

Rhoeme looked up at Anya rather interested in her last words. "Well, I can't leave this place right now. I would go to get that Thelian to see my dad but I also don't want to get caught. They don't like people like me up there" what he said it was true... he looked more like a beggar, his hair all mess up and dirt in his face. Lord Thelian was in the 'Noble District'... There was no way they would let Rhoeme enter just like that. If any, reporting this development to Lium would be the best thing for the moment.

NOTE: Anton won't die right away. He still seems to have a couple of days left.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Luke
> "I told him so" Raven shrugged. "The only thing that he has in his favor is that the King is cousin to almost EVERY other noble out here" she said with a disgusted look. "If they don't want princes with 6 fingers they'll need to bring new blood, and surely Lium is as good as it gets. He has semi-control over a small army, has enough riches and is well loved by the people. Sure, there are others flocking around the King's daughters but he's loves the youngest of the girls... he wont be seeking the throne for the matter"
> 
> "and... they surely look in that cheesy kind of love. You know, a nod here, a look and a blush there, she leaves a handkerchief with their initials in his place when he's invited to the noble's parties..." she seemed bored only by saying that. "If that was any other girl, I would slap Lium and tell him to run away with her and be done with it" she sighed.



"A funny thought, though, I believe earning her hand the hard way may be for the best. First it will strengthen his resolve if he succeeds and if he doesn't, he will learn to know his limits.

It would be a good experience."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

Jace shook his head at Rhoeme's words. "That doesn't matter. I'm getting you in front of Thellian even I have to burn my way through his castle, or whatever he has. Social status be damned."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Jace
Rhoeme scowled at Jace. "No. If you take me there, I'll run. I'll climb the walls and escape" he turned around and started to run away "Try to catch me! I dare you!" he challenged angrily.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

"You've gotta be kidding me..." Jace muttered, grabbing his light crossbow. He loaded it and pointed it at Anton. "Look kid, either you come back, or you're gonna be putting your dad in a box a lot sooner. I might not be the best shot in the world but I can hit a sick guy laying on a bed."


Bluff roll!: Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Luke

"Hehe, things will never be simpler for him after that I guess" Raven stretched out and got up from the chair "I better get going. Need to get some stuff done before dinner" she patted Luke in the shoulder. Just as she was turning around she remembered something. "Ah! I totally forgot!" she facepalmed and started to look something in her... many, many pockets. "I... I had it... I'm sure it was here... AH HERE!" she took a half ripped note. "Uhm, is not very straight. Sorry. Is a lead for your team when they come back... There was some criminal who ran away from Starryvale to here. We pulled some strings and that's what we managed to gather in such short notice" she handed the note to Luke.

The note seemed to have been scribbled in a hurry and without care. It said:

_"name: brenner
-blue eys, blond hir
-passed thru main gate, stay at the Dreamy Wagon// brawled (!!), left soon after. "_


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> "You've gotta be kidding me..." Jace muttered, grabbing his light crossbow. He loaded it and pointed it at Anton. "Look kid, either you come back, or you're gonna be putting your dad in a box a lot sooner. I might not be the best shot in the world but I can hit a sick guy laying on a bed."
> 
> 
> Bluff roll!: Roll(1d20)+9:
> ...



Rhoeme stopped cold and looked back frowning. He believed fully the sorcerer would hurt the old man. He looked at Anya and Dangil wondering if they would do the same. So far they weren't any danger to him and were quite helpful. 

"Sorry" he told Dangil and lowered his head like giving up... just to look up sneering at Jace and charging with all his might. "You want a piece of ME!?" he braced himself for the shot.


Initiative 1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13)

Charge Unarmed Attack (gives AO) 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
Non Lethal Damage 1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)

((Edit: I'll wait until Jace+2 other characters post. ))


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2010)

"Well, seems like we still have things to do then," Luke looks at the note. 

He'll look for a waitress or someone and puts the note into a letter and then instructs the waitress to give this letter with the note in to Dangil.

"I'll be in the Dreamy Wagon for a little bit," Luke tells the waitress if she wonders where he'd be.

Once arriving in the Dreamy Wagon he'll have a beer and then asks around for the brawling.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2010)

@Luke
The "Dreamy Wagon" was located outside the Market District, in the main avenue crossing the poorer areas of  Norinth.  At first sight, it reminded Luke of a shoe box. It was a big rectangular building that was badly parched in some places. Inside he found the tavern below had fewer tables than he expected. There were still some splinters at the corners as if someone had 'forgotten' to sweep there.  He approached the counter to ask a few question.

He was greeted by a big old lady. She gave him a quite long look before answering. "Yeah? The brawling? The worst one in this year, I say. They broke everything and I'm still waiting someone to pay up." She said cleaning a couple of mugs "Care for a drink?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

"Shit," Jace muttered, dropping the crossbow to the ground. "Can't he ever just give up?"

Initiative: 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)

Cast Ray of Frost
Ranged Touch Attack: 1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12)
Damage: 1d3+0 → [2,0] = (2)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae was still figuring out how best to respond to Rhoeme when Jace made his move.  Killing the old man seemed excessive and needless but she still wasn't sure exactly how humans sort out their problems.

For now it looked like the two would fight each other.  Nae was staying out of it, she crouched slightly and rested a hand of Ghost, letting him know to stay put for now.

((How will she react once the magic starts flying; who knows?))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 20, 2010)

*Anya...*

“What the...”  Anya turns Spots around when Jace starts being a bully.  “Damn it!  We were told not to hurt anyone!”  the little gnome will spur Spots into moving fast, first trying to knock Jace to the side and if that doesn't work she will try to take the blunt of the blow sent after Rhoeme or the one the boy would send after Jace.

Initiative:
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

Grapple: 
1d20+0
16+0 = 16

Spots Grapple: 
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

((Wasn't sure what to roll so I took a guess.  Let me know if there is something else.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2010)

(( Don't worry Kuno. The  works a little different from the usual D&D 3.5. We would use a roll of "Combat Maneuvers"=Str+BAB vs "Combat Defense"=10+STR+DEX . That wont be necessary... I hope ))

@Anya/Jace
Anya moved Spots quickly. These kids were going to hurt each other. Both had a head as hard as rock! Just in time, she got between the two, stopping Rhoeme's charge before he reached Jace. He was ready to punch him in the face, but he stopped seeing Anya got in his way. Jace had started to cast one of his spells.

"He's going to hurt my old man!" he pointed over, accusing the mage. He tried to reach Jace's clothes over the pony, but Spots would move around to get in the way. "I'll rip you apart with my bare hands!" he assured quite angry.

Now that the gnome was making a good shield, Jace realized there was no reason to waste the spell. 


@Nae
The elven girl managed see Jace's hands glowing with a strange aura. It was Magic! But it was certainly different than Teressa's. Her powers seemed warm, closing wounds and made you feel good. This one instead seemed to command whatever it was close to Jace's hand to turn colder than snow. That kind of cold was dangerous... it would turn your flesh blue and hard and make your fingers go black if you weren't careful.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 20, 2010)

"HEY! Stop that RIGHT NOW!" Dangil said, and also moved himself between the two.

"Jace what the hell is wrong with you? Stand down! he's only a boy!" Dangil glared at the sorcerer."

Intimidate.
1d20+6
16+6 = 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae still wasn't sure what exactly was going on but she did understand that things were potentially going to get very dangerous if they continued.  Proximity was likely the cause of the distress, if that pressure went away then things would relax.

She looked carefully at Rhoeme and spoke sternly, "when trouble comes you run fast?  This is trouble.  Run with Nae."  After she gave a sharp command to Ghost then turned and dashed away from the area.

As she ran she spared a quick glance to Anya, "Trust Nae."

Handle Animal: Push
1d20+10
19+10 = 29

After Nae jogged off (and Rhoeme if he follows) Ghost crouches growling between the party and Nae's escape route.  After a few rounds he'll turn and jog off after Nae (assuming he's not in the middle of combat  ).

Diplomacy:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18  ((Hey, that's pretty good for Nae!))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2010)

Things were heating up, Rhoeme knew. Once the barbarian stepped in really angry, it was best to let things go... for the moment. The teen looked at Nae and hesitated for a second, but he started to run after her. He shot back at Jace a last '_This is not over'_ look. 

Rhoeme dashed through the unkempt farmland following Nae, until they were pretty much out of sight of the party. They came to a group of cows grassing pleasantly.



((I'll leave you to sort out thing by yourselves  ))
EDIT: ((Also remember Jace is 17 years old, Rhoeme is about 14 but way shorter than Jace ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2010)

"He was attacking me!" Jace snarled the moment Rhoeme left the house. "What was I supposed to do, let him kill me?" He shot an angry look at Dangil. "Not all of us are made of metal you know. I wouldn't have killed him, just hurt him a little."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

(( ^ Yeah, how dare he charge at you when you're brandishing a crossbow in his direction and threatening to kill his dieing dad?  ))

Once they were out of sight of the party Nae slowed to a walk, still looking to put some distance between them and the party.  "Nae thinks your running is acceptable, but sooner or later running won't be enough.  Nae wonders what your plan is the next time the other boys attack."

"Fishing is good for food, but if you can't hear predators approach they'll find you there eventually."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2010)

@Nae
Rhoeme took a moment to catch his breath and sat over a fallen tree. 

"Well, I'll fight them. I always fight them. I get a black eye or sometimes my side hurts, but as long as they don't bring blades into the fight, I'll be fine. Wounds heal over time" he said rubbing his shoulder. "There were more before... they just start loosing interest after a while" he said looking at the cows. 

"I tried to get the farm to grow something, but I guess is too much work to just a pair of hands. The only thing I managed to do is a small garden and that attracts rabbits. I can trap some of them if I'm lucky and fast enough" he explained looking away as Ghost was arriving from the distance. "If that's not enough..." he shrugged "Well, I can always try to steal some food somewhere" he trails off as the big wolf comes over Nae's side to greet her back.


"Does she mean it? Your friend I mean... She said I could ask the Hunters for work. I can be a running boy. Or man. I don't know if they accept people as young as me. I don't like to follow orders, but..."


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Luke
> The "Dreamy Wagon" was located outside the Market District, in the main avenue crossing the poorer areas of  Norinth.  At first sight, it reminded Luke of a shoe box. It was a big rectangular building that was badly parched in some places. Inside he found the tavern below had fewer tables than he expected. There were still some splinters at the corners as if someone had 'forgotten' to sweep there.  He approached the counter to ask a few question.
> 
> He was greeted by a big old lady. She gave him a quite long look before answering. "Yeah? The brawling? The worst one in this year, I say. They broke everything and I'm still waiting someone to pay up." She said cleaning a couple of mugs "Care for a drink?"



"Yes, a beer and a story to pass some time until my friends return," Luke says to the old lady.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

Nae ruffled Ghosts fur affectionately when he returned, "when a wolf is cast out from the pack he is chased out of their territory and forced to fend for himself.  If the wolf resists, the pack will punish the outcast."

"If he fights hard enough, the pack may eventually decide the fight isn't worth it, perhaps even accept him back.  Or they may decide that beatings aren't enough to teach the outcast a lesson and finish him."  She rose up and smiled at Rhoeme.

"Nae doesn't understand humans well, they do strange things so maybe they will leave you alone eventually.  But Nae thinks that the battles will continue to get worse until one group or another is finished off."  She didn't say it outright but her tone left it obvious which group she thought would win in the end.

"The nice man in the other city thought that meeting Avae'nys and Raunanto and the others would be good for Nae.  Nae does not know the nice man in this city well yet, but she thinks that it would be good for you to meet him."  She pauses to think carefully, "may be good for your father for you to meet him too.  This is what Nae thinks at least.  Nae can take you if you want?"

((Congratulations, Dangil has earned a Nae-name , he's now Raunanto "large mouth."  Avae'nys is "joy filled sister" for those that forgot))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2010)

"He never really liked me, you know, my old man. There were times were he, like he would forget who I was and treat me well and laugh. When my mom died she told me to look out for him, cus he was hurt inside and was too bitter. I used to be afraid of him but now I just pity him. Now that he's going to leave..."  he made a thin line and twisted the corners of his mouth.

"I could go and talk to that Lium, I guess. But I really hope he doesn't take me with that Thalien guy" Rhoeme took a small branch from the ground and offered it to one of the cows nearby, but they were already getting away from Ghost. "I heard they lock you up and make you study all day, and you have to talk in a certain way or else they will all hate you. I couldn't live like that. I'd spit someone in the face, hehe" he said almost in a proud tone. "If I talk to Lium maybe can get weapon and the others would think twice to get in fights with me. Yeah... if you can take me, that's would be fine"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

Nae shrugged slightly, "Nae doesn't have parents, and Nae doesn't have kids.  But Nae has seen lots of young raised.  Good parents can raise a strong, healthy wolf.  Poor parents sometimes don't.  But eventually the wolf has to hunt for himself."

"Nae thinks you are ready to move forward, hunt, fish.  Nae thinks we should go meet this cities nice man.  At worst it means we run again but Nae thinks this is the best for everyone."


Bluff: If you want it, though it's pretty obvious the "doesn't have parents" isn't literally true
1d20+2
2+2 = 4 (*snicker*)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2010)

@Nae
Rhoeme nodded with a serious look. "Ok... we should go then. I would rather go quickly to not let the old man alone for much longer." he got down the fallen log and followed Nae to the city. 

They didn't have any problems to arrive to the main gates. The guards gave a long look to them both... one of them remembered Nae and her wolf pretty well from their encounter in the morning. At seeing Rhoeme, he frowned.

"Hey, you! no stealing or I'll beat you with a stick... again!" he warned the boy. Rhoeme made defying hand sign and then grabbed Nae's wrist to run a block or two inside the city where the guard was to lazy to chase him.

From there, Nae would be the one leading. She knew the big house where Lium lived was at the end of that long and heavily transited road, just in front of the nice park.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2010)

@Luke

"Well..." she took another mug and filled it with some sweet mead "... Well usually these kinds of brawls start when someone offends someone's mother" she shrugged "But these guys, they weren't my usual drunks, you know. No, they seemed well dressed, not noble, but you know, they had coin. They came here to meet this feeble young man that had come to the inn like two or three days ago. He was a handful of nerves! Hah, when he first came in, he told me he had got mugged in the way from Starryvale so I let him stay for half the cost... he was a man of faith and I said, why not? Maybe he could check my back 'cus it was hurting really bad this week, maybe even pray for me...but after what happened, I should have charge him double!" she opened her arms showing the bad state of the tables and chairs. She sighed.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> "He was attacking me!" Jace snarled the moment Rhoeme left the house. "What was I supposed to do, let him kill me?" He shot an angry look at Dangil. "Not all of us are made of metal you know. I wouldn't have killed him, just hurt him a little."



"You would have hurt a child? No matter what, you have no right to do so. He was unarmed and you pointed a weapon at him." Dangil looked with concern "This is a most troubling conversation Jace, it was your unreasonableness...unreasonability...unreason..." Dangil wondered which word was the right one.

"It was your fault that he reacted violently. Why were you insisting that he go from his father when he did not want to?"

Dangil was calm but disapointed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

Jace rubbed the bridge of his nose. "Him not wanting to leave this sack of meat he calls his father is ridiculous nonsense probably brought on by some stupid sense of loyalty. I wanted to bring him to Thelian so that we could see how the noble would react." He looked up. "You have to be able to see what we could gain from this. Either one of two things happens. We show Thelian his kid, and we agree to stay shut up about it in exchange for payment. Surely you don't want to keep that thing," Jace said, waving a hand at Dangil's great sword ((I assume he has it?)) "When you could have a much better one."

He shrugged. "Either that, or Thelian doesn't mind and takes the boy under his wing. Gives him a better home, a better life, a nearly assured spot in the Hunters. Either way, someone ends up happy."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae shoots the guard a dirty look as they move by and whispers to Rhoeme "careful, that man tried to take shineys from Ghost earlier."

Once they're past she'll lead him the to Lium's place, addressing whomever she meets first, "Nae needs to see this town's nice man, where is he?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2010)

@Nae
Nae entered the guild without problems. Luke wasn't there. Maybe he had gone to "play". They were received by Raven. She blinked twice at both of them.

"...and what is this supposed to be?" she pointed at Rhoeme rather suprised.

"My name of Rhoeme, I'm Anton's son" he said raising his head and crossing his arms. 

"Ooh... well, didn't they talk with him?" she pointed back at Nae.

"He wants nothing from Thelian. He wants him to talk to him. He says he made my mom fat with me" he blurted out like he didn't care. Raven paled and reached quickly to cover his mouth. "hey-mph!" She was too fast.

Raven looked around like making sure no one was around. It was lunch time and most of the members at the moment preferred to go to their favorite taverns and restaurants to eat instead of the Guild's kitchen. "Shhhshshshshhhh...oh shit oh shit" she murmured and took the boy and the elven girl to Lium's studio quickly and closed the door behind her. Lium didn't seem at home right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

*Nae*

Once they were moved to the study Nae elaborated, "old man sick.  Will not live much longer."  Nae paused to glance at Rhoeme but continued on, "not interested in shineys.  Angry.  Thinks the boy's mother was taken by the other man, consumed by this.  Nae not know why it comes up now though."

It was a frustrating concept for Nae, 'vengeance' wasn't a term that came up in nature.  She could understand the fight over the woman, at least at some level, but not why it is still an issue years later.

"Others are fighting over what to do now.  Nae brought boy here, she thinks this town's nice man can help find what's best for the boy since neither father seems capable."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2010)

*Anya...*

“We were told not to do anything more than talk.”  Anya glared at both men.  “The boy doesn't want anything to do with that man so why force the issue?”  Tapping Spots flanks with her heals, the little pony began to walk.  “Why couldn't you just give the boy the money and leave well enough alone.”  She spat the words, things seeming a bit personal for Anya.  “Let's go.  I'm sure Nae and Rhoeme are safe and far away.”  She doesn't wait for the two men, only starts heading back to town, spurring Spots into a trot.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhoeme moved away from Raven, leaving her grasp muttering "Don't touch me". She didn't care, but she kept the door closed. She was hearing every word from Nae's lips.

"Well, shit" she said still with a shocked look and nodding to Nae "...Yeah, Lium is in deep shit. Maybe not too deep, but definetily the smelly type" she said with a lost look trying to think on something. "Yeah, I imagine the others are not sure of what to do... I-I have my doubts too"


"Don't worry I won't say anything" Rhoeme assured still not very happy to have been dragged aside. "I don't care about that Thelian sir. My old man is sick and won't last much longer. I just want some help to bury him and maybe to get some old dagger" he looked at his clothes "Uh, and maybe a new shirt, this one is about to fall out. If you won't give that for free, I can work too. I can carry heavy stuff, be a look out or run errands" he said in a proud tone.


Raven snorted "Holy shit, you sound as annoying as him! Heh, here, let me take a look" Rhoeme scowled and moved his head away when she tried to touch his face again "Aw, c'mon, I just want to see you face under all that messy hair. Just don't bite, mmh?" she examined his face like it was some kind of puppy. "heh... yeah, there's defintetily a ressemblance, but I like you better than him. Say what, I'll get Lium right away and you can talk to him... oooh, he's going to have a brainfart!" she said laughing nervously as she left to look for the nice man.

"Great" Rhoeme said with a sarcastic tone. "I don't believe he will like to talk to me with these clothes" he still had the muddy and dirty rags he had used to fight the other boys. It had even some blood spilled in the shirt.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2010)

"The quality of the sword matters not, it has felled in the name of honour and righteousness and would rather have this, than one tainted with an act of unheroism. You are prioritising money over the welfare of a child and would go so far as to use magic!"

Dangil was irritated and then pointed a finger at Jace "I don't like you." he said bluntly


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae listened carefully considering.  "Nae doesn't know what to do with old men.  She thinks they should have fought years ago and settled it then.  But Nae isn't concerned with that."

"Nae would like to hear what the nice man says first but Nae isn't sure staying in the city is the right choice for the boy.  Other boys already are set to cause problems and Nae wonders if the death of one father will truly be enough to calm the other."

Nae looked the boy over carefully, appraisingly, before continuing.  "Nae would suggest he come with Nae."  She paused and rephrased, "be an 'eaglet.'  Boy has strong spirit, isn't afraid.  Already good runner, Nae and others can teach things he needs to know.  If it's a question of Shineys Nae has plenty."

((All good adventuring parties need a torch bearer  ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2010)

He stared for a second rather impressed "I... I would really li-..." but then he shook his head "I can't be around that asshole" he rolled his eyes quite irritated just by remembering Jace. "I'll punch him in his nice magic face. Or maybe he turns me into a frog" he shrugged, but he still seemed interested on the offering, he wasn't very good at hiding it. 

Some voices were heard outside the studio. 

"-alright! I need to get going... she's waiting for me, and I really can't make her wait. It better not be another of your jokes-" Lium opened the door and came directly in front of Nae and Rhoeme. "I heard you came back from-" he addressed Nae but as he gave a second glance to Rhoeme he stopped cold. He stared at him for a long pause.

Raven had a- hysterical? -twitching? grin. Rhoeme looked himself trying to see what was wrong with him. "Is not my blood" he pointed out at the stains in his rags. Lium gulped.

"-For the love of Aludbintaya" he gasped like seeing a ghost. 

"I TOLD YOU!" Raven waved her hands around like she had waited years for that response. She went to Nae's side patting her in the back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

Nae blinked at Rhoeme, "if he needs punching then punch him.  How else will he learn what is expected of him.  Of course he may punch back but that's the risk.  Ask Nae or Ghost or Avae'nys or Raun'anto maybe.  Nae thinks Raun'anto might be extra willing to help."  She shrugged and turned to the entering Lium.

((What, you were expecting a "use your words" speech from Nae?   Killing people without a need: generally bad.  Beating them and/or chasing them off if they're a problem for you?  Not a problem.))

"Nice man; Nae thinks you need to know some things."  She smiles politely and explains what she had explained before, curious to see what Lium makes of it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2010)

Lium sits down and hear Nae's tale. "I see..." he nods slowly pondering all the information. "Rhoeme right?" he turned to the young boy. "Thelian is a good friend of mine. I will send the word for him to meet me here as soon as possible, if that's what you want me to do"

Rhoeme shrugged. "Just tell him to see my old man, that's all I ask. I guess the dagger and cloth will have to wait" 

"Yes I'll tell him that... he wouldn't believe a word from your 'old man' but he's going to hear -me-. Raven, will you be so kind on showing our young visitor a room where he can bathe and change?"

"I'm not a nanny!"

Rhoeme snorted "A bath? I bathed in the morning at the river! I only need the clothes"

"I _insist_" he said placing a gold coin in the desk. Rhoeme's eyes widened and he slowly reached to the coin like expecting to be a trap. He took the coin and nothing happened. "When you are done we will go on with this chat"

Rhoeme nodded not giving much importance to the rest of Lium's words. He instead turned with Nae. "I'll wait to see what happens and if everything goes right, I'll be glad to take that offer."

Once he and Raven left, only Lium remained behind with Nae. "Thank you for bringing him up here... I hope it wasn't much of a trouble for you"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

Nae shrugged at Lium, "no real problems. Boy led us to the old man, things kind of unfolded from there."  She frowns and continues, "Nae thinks it doesn't feel right for the fathers to meet though.  And Nae wonders how the others are doing."

"Nae is curious first, what do you think will come from the fathers meeting?  Old man is too sick to fight, but some times animal that knows his time is up can be dangerous."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2010)

"Well... he at least will come here to see the boy. I can't force him to see Anton but I would strongly suggest him too. It is the dying wish of an old, although bitter, man... and if Rhoeme's mother is who I remember to be, Thelian owes him that much" he said sighing and leaning back in the chair. "I heard Luke left to one Inn. You could wait for the others there with him. Who knows how long will it take them to come back"


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Luke
> 
> "Well..." she took another mug and filled it with some sweet mead "... Well usually these kinds of brawls start when someone offends someone's mother" she shrugged "But these guys, they weren't my usual drunks, you know. No, they seemed well dressed, not noble, but you know, they had coin. They came here to meet this feeble young man that had come to the inn like two or three days ago. He was a handful of nerves! Hah, when he first came in, he told me he had got mugged in the way from Starryvale so I let him stay for half the cost... he was a man of faith and I said, why not? Maybe he could check my back 'cus it was hurting really bad this week, maybe even pray for me...but after what happened, I should have charge him double!" she opened her arms showing the bad state of the tables and chairs. She sighed.



"Well, not all guests are the bests," Luke says. He drinks up his mug in a go, pays for it and then orders another. "They must have been quiet a rowdy group if they managed to break so many tables and seats." Luke lets the old lady continue her story.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2010)

*@Luke *
"Yes, they were about 2 big brutes and a savvy guy. They started to argue with the Acolyte and then I believe they tried to take something from him. He ducked down the tables and the punches started to fly. Before I could say '_For the Sisters!_' the whole inn was caught in the fight. There are some who are too eager for some excitement and a little blood..." the old woman told Luke while she filled his mug again. 

*@Dangil, Anya, Jake, Nae*
The group make their way back to the city in silence. They arrive at the doors of the Guild, and Ghost is in the last steps, lying down with his ears up, looking at them. Nae and Lium are inside.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2010)

_*RP Experience: Jace/Nae/Dangil/Anya/Luke 200xp, *_


----------



## Kuno (Oct 26, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Hiya!”  Anya waved vigorously at the big wolf.  “Have a good run?  I guess we can assume that Nae is back.  I wonder what happened with the boy?”  the gnome shrugged her small shoulders then began to walk by Ghost, gave him a scratch behind the ear as she moved passed and practically burst into the building.  “Honey!  I'm home!”  She yelled then began to walk further in.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2010)

@Anya
Raven turns around from the table and follows the play "Finally! You leave me here with all the work! with two kids and the dog! Who do you think you are, huh!?" she takes gives an apple to Anya.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2010)

"Were those brutes from here? I remember this city less chaotic the last time I was here," Luke claims.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

@Luke
"Yeah, tell me about it. They don't seemed from around here. They had a heavy Redville accent" she nodded. "If any, they never visit this side of the time, as I said, they had coin... Maybe they staying in the Market District or Tiriband where the non-noble rich people are"

Luke's family was in Tiriband. Not exactly what he wanted to hear.

"Oh...wait..." she remembered something. "There, at the corner, are some broken stuff I found lying around. I think someone ripped their clothes." she points at a wooden crate with remaining of chairs and glasses. There's a red sleeve hanging out.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 28, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Thanks!”  Anya catches the shiny red apple that is tossed to her.  “Ah so they made it back?  The boy came with her?”  the gnome seemed a bit surprised then shrugged like usually before taking a big bite.  “So I guess we don't need to tell you how the mission went.”  she spoke the words through her mouthful of the juicy fruit, she shot a quick glance toward Jace without emotion then hopped up onto the table to sit and eat her apple.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

@Anya

"Yep! The kid is upstairs changing his clothes. For a second there I feared he would dissolve if he bathed as he seemed to be made of dirt" she chuckled "But I'm glad he didn't"

She nodded at the gnome "Yeah, Nae told him things got hot. By the way, Luke is at the Dreamy Wagon. I think he went following some leads on a man you were looking for... some acolyte who stole something" she shrugged "I'm not sure"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae shrugged and walked out to where Ghost was waiting for her, somewhat surprised to see the others had returned already.  "Ah, others back?  Nae brought Eaglet, he upstairs getting ready to meet fathers.  Nae not sure this is a good idea but understands wanting to try."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

Lium and Rhoeme appeared on the stairs. Rhoeme had his hair half wet but now he didn't seem a stray boy at all. He actually looked pretty decent. He still didn't have shoes.



"It itches" Rhoeme complained scratching the sleeves of his new shirt. 

"You are not used to it, don't worry about that" Lium sighed and looked at the party "Glad you are back, Dangil, Jake, Anya. Nae told me everything and Rhoeme fill me up with some more details. Thelian is on his way. I'll take care of this issue myself" he said smiling. "Now... whatever Thelian agrees to talk to Anton or not"

"He better" Rhoeme frowned.

"... you still did a great favor for me. Here's the money I promised for you" he handed over a bag of 600 gold coins (120 each). He gave a serious glance to Jace... but the one who was openly making a face at him was Rhoeme.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2010)

Dangil sat down, clearly in a huff.

"I need food! I always need to eat when I'm in a bad mood. I gained 15kilos after sienna left." Dangil said looking at Anyas apple.

"The boy is ok then. Good. He has the spirit of a warrior and deep down a good soul."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2010)

Dangil sat down, clearly in a huff.

"I need food! I always need to eat when I'm in a bad mood. I gained 15kilos after sienna left." Dangil said looking at Anyas apple.

"The boy is ok then. Good. He has the spirit of a warrior and deep down a good soul."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

A serving maid rushed to bring Dangil a beef steak inside a bun. It had lettuce and sliced tomato inside. "There's not much left in the kitchen sir, lunch time is over. Your other friend Luke went the Dreamy Wagon Inn" she apologized "He told me you should met him there when you could"

(( I posted above, Vergil. Don't know if you saw it ))


----------



## Kuno (Oct 29, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Thanks!”  Anya grabbed the gold and shoved it in her pocket.  “He sure cleans up well but I don't understand why he needs to meet the man if he doesn't want to.”  the gnome doesn't give it much thought as she takes the last bite of her apple.  She looks intently at the apple core and decides that it shouldn't be thrown away, then slips it in her pocket.  “Okay.  As soon as the giant is done eating we will head over and see what Luke has come up with.”  Anya sits on the edge of the table, her little legs swinging back and forth.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2010)

@Anya
"I really don't care about him" Rhoeme shrugged "I just hate to be pushed around..." he rose his eyebrow at Jace "...If he obliges me to stay or something, I'll run" he said dead serious. 

"I'm sure he will listen and speak to Anton" Lium sat in front of Dangil as he ate.

Rhoeme started to look around taking special interest in the portraits of the previous Captains.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Luke
> "Yeah, tell me about it. They don't seemed from around here. They had a heavy Redville accent" she nodded. "If any, they never visit this side of the time, as I said, they had coin... Maybe they staying in the Market District or Tiriband where the non-noble rich people are"
> 
> Luke's family was in Tiriband. Not exactly what he wanted to hear.
> ...



"Red sleeves ..." Luke examines the left overs. "Well at least this way we'll be able to find them easier, if there aren't tons of people in red outside.

Madame I thank you for the hospitality and maybe I'll be able to deliver a recite to your rowdy customers."

He'll head back to the guild making sure he paid his bill.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2010)

As Luke leaves with the sleeve as evidence. He realizes it has a a diminutive pin attached to it. It has what it looks like a small red crown with a sword through it. 


(( Please roll an  Int check... ))


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

Int:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2010)

Luke was pretty sure that pin was a religious symbol. He couldn't tell exactly symbol of WHAT but he had seen it on murals and images representing the Scorching Lands (aka: Hell). There were many cults in the city and "hellish cults" were no exception. 


It wasn't very surprising either, there were always someone willing to give in the dark forces if they offered power and riches. After all... the gods had stopped talking to the people since the Relentless Age started.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Whatever.  I did my job and got my pay.”  Again the gnome shrugged her shoulders.  “Who cares what a rich giant thinks.  Never understood why you people always think some people are better than others.” she then began to daydream about all the beautiful adornments she was going to get for Spots.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2010)

"Hmm cultists," Luke thinks to himself. "Well nothing I can do about it right now."

Once he arrives back he'll talk with Raven and Dangil about his finds and about the pin.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 30, 2010)

*Nae*

"Nae will go with Eaglet."  Nae wrinkled her nose as she spoke, "Nae thinks this doesn't smell right.  Wants to help Eaglet if things go wrong."

"Others can go to the loud place and look for the metal bow man."

((Because what every delicate diplomatic situation needs is someone that doesn't understand the social considerations of the situation.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2010)

@Luke/Dangil/Anya/Jace
"Well, that certainly doesn't look good" Lium examines the red sleeve Luke brought, having the same conclusions. "You may want to look at one of the Temples. The biggest two deities in the city are the Church of Aludbintayah and the Order of Furan" he told Luke. 

@Nae
Lium thought for a second but shook his head at Nae "I don't believe it would be goo-..." 

"She can come along" Rhoeme assured. "She was the one who brought me here, right?" 

"Mmh... well, there's that" Lium crosses his arms and gives in. "Then is settled. You guys can check on those temples and I'll take Nae and Rhoeme to meet Thelian not far from here. If all goes well, we will be back for dinner" he said in a hopeful manner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2010)

Jace sighed. "I'll go wherever he's not," he said, tilting his head towards Rhoeme. He didn't really care about the boy but he would rather not have to deal with the constant dirty looks.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

*@NAE*

And so, Lium left with Nae and Rhoeme towards another park near the entrance of Tiriband, the upscale area. Some rich people's dogs were on leash and would bark at Ghost when passing by. Their owner would quickly take them out of the way, eying wide the big wolf and the elven girl. As far people could tell, they were "walking a big dog through the park". 

Lium sighed in relief. Most of them were too focused on Nae to put attention on him and Rhoeme. Once they arrived to the meeting place it wasn't much longer when a carriage pulled by gorgeous horses came to a halt near the park. From there, Nae recognized Thelian coming down to meet them. He left behind a woman with a luxurious dress and another boy. He was as tall as Rhoeme but looked slightly younger and much more innocent.

"Don't wait for me, dear. I'll meet you at home before sunset" he told the woman. 

The blond woman nodded sighing and looked the other way. The boy came closer to the window. 

"Father, can I play in the park?" the boy asked hopefully. Before Thelian could say anything, the woman interrupted.

"No Andrew, this is the merchant district! This is no place for a kid like you to play. Who knows what kind of crimminals are roaming the streets. Remember what happened at the teather. Sit straight and don't make faces" she ordered the kid.

"Elizza, stop nagging the kid. He's old enough to play wherever he wants to" Thelian rolled his eyes rather annoyed, like he had this conversation too many times before.

"He's supposed to become a Lord someday Thelian, he must learn the proper ways of noblity. Say goodbye to your father, my sweetheart" she turned to the kid.

Andrew gave a last quick glance at the park and saw Lium, Nae and Rhoeme. He waved farewell at them. Nae remembered Lium had told them he gave personal fencing classes to Thelian's child.  Rhoeme diverted his own eyes away from Andew.


The carriage left quickly and Thelian walked with a secure bearing towards them. He stopped a some feet away where he had a good look at Rhoeme. The resemblance coulnd't be denied. He turned at Lium and Nae...

"I came as quickly as I could... We were atteding some business not far from here. Your message caught me offward" Thelian told Lium.


"My old man wants to talk to you" Rhoeme went straight to the point. 


Thelian gave him a smile, a little surprised by the boy's spirit.


"My goodness, how different are both of you" Thelian said now walking closer to them.



*@JACE/LUKE/DANGIL/ANYA*
While Nae was bussy with THelian and RHoeme, the rest of the party went to look at the nearest temple for some clue about the pin Luke had found.


The closest temple was that of Furan, the patron goddess of Cities, Architects and knowledge. The details of the building are rather impresive and complex. Is certainly the greatest temple in the zone. 


There seems to be a funeral inside and there's a cleric at the entrance offering conolences to the family and friends of the deceased. 


"...His soul is now resting in Izadar" he said, shaking someone's hand. He turned to the party greeting them. "I suppose you are friends?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2010)

"Friends? Erm, no actually we came in hope to find some knowledge," Luke begins. "Though I hope he'll rest well," he points towards the dead man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2010)

((Weird, somehow I missed this post.  Just checking too, 'Elizza' and 'Andrew' left, yes?  So it's just Nae, Rhoeme, Thelian, and Lium (and Ghost )?))

*Nae*
Nae looked between Rhoeme and Thelian carefully considering them, appraising the latter to see what his take would be.  She kept quiet for now, Eaglet wasn't lacking in spirit and Lium was more familiar with the details of this situation.  Hearing the conversation between Thelian and his family did give Nae a strange feeling, something eating at the back of her mind.  She couldn't place what it was exactly but it made her uneasy.

She did her best to ignore the strange feeling, continuing to concentrate on the conversation.  She felt confident in her measure of the dieing old man, but he was only half of the equation here.

(("Ghost, why don't you go play with the doggies in the park, Nae is fine here."  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

*@Luke*
"Ah, I see... That's good for a change. Is a sad thing when people only come to the temple to mourn their loved ones" he said and offered a small nod to Luke "I would gladly explain any doubts you have about the Faith, How can I be of your service?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Weird, somehow I missed this post.  Just checking too, 'Elizza' and 'Andrew' left, yes?  So it's just Nae, Rhoeme, Thelian, and Lium (and Ghost )?))
> 
> *Nae*
> Nae looked between Rhoeme and Thelian carefully considering them, appraising the latter to see what his take would be.  She kept quiet for now, Eaglet wasn't lacking in spirit and Lium was more familiar with the details of this situation.  Hearing the conversation between Thelian and his family did give Nae a strange feeling, something eating at the back of her mind.  She couldn't place what it was exactly but it made her uneasy.
> ...




(( Yes, Elizza and Andrew are gone. Ghost playing with poodles??? lol  ))


"Well, this is him" Lium extended his hand at Rhoeme. "When I saw him, I was taken back almost 20 years, you know"

Nae could tell Rhoeme and Thelian shared this characteristic serious frown. "Well... I get Anton's anger now" he scanned Rhoeme from head to toes "What? No shoes?" 


"I couldn't find a matching pair in such short notice" Lium apologized.


"No sense. I'll get you fine boots right away"


"I don't want your pity, I need you to talk to him" Rhoeme insisted, a little frustrated. Thelian fell silent for a second. 

"Alright, I'll talk to him. I can't go right now as I already told my wife I'd meet her back at our home. I can go tomorrow morning..." he got closer and lowered himself to be at his height. Rhome took a step back, just in case. "Would you like to come with me to my home?"

Rhoeme snorted "Why would I go there?" he tilted his head to the road leading to the noble district. "I'm sure your wife would hate me. And I can't stand people like that. If someone hates me then I leave. I don't care if people like me or not"

"Alright then... what would you want to do after I talk with Anton?"

"I..." he hesitated and looked at Nae "I'll... I'll join the Hunters. Yeah" he said now more secure.

"Is that so?" Thelian looked at Lium and Nae raising an eyebrow. Lium shrugged not really knowing what the kid was talking about. "Well, as far as Lium has told me... they don't get kid as young as you"

"I can fight. I'm not a weakling" he said almost offended "She saw me. I just need a weapon. I can be look out"

"Still, you would have to wait like... how much Lium? 1 or 2 years?" 

Lium gave a second look to Rhoeme meassuring his height. "Give him 2 years"

"In the mean time I could find good people to train you. The best." Thelian said as a matter of fact "When you come to age, I can assure you, those monster will better get away from you. Besides, Andrew can use a friend. He's a lonely kid and her mother doesn't like to let him out. You could give him some company. Our home is big, with great gardens and a pond... there's plenty of room for you two"

Nae could tell this man's skills to talk to people were really amazing. No wonder he had convinced Rhoeme's mother to lie with him and marry a Lady even without noble blood. 

Rhoeme gulped slightly. It was clear he had liked the sound of that training. Nae could tell he had also taken interest in his half brother. Maybe he didn't care about Thelian as father, but he certainly had been affected by seening Andrew. 

Rhoeme looked at Nae like waiting for her to add something.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2010)

Luke will take a small walk and have a look at the dead body while also talking with the cleric.

"Well it is less about my faith and more about who this pin symbolizes. It belongs to a fellow who still needs to pay a bill to an friend of mine."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2010)

*Nae*
Sensing Rhoeme's indecision Nae spoke up for the first time in the conversation, "Eaglet needs to make decisions for Eaglet, no one else can choose for him; not nice man, not either father, and not Nae."  She hesitated briefly then continued, "however Nae would offer advice: Nae thinks that this choice represents a major change for Eaglet and he should take care with the decision.  Nae would suggest Eaglet meet second father first so that he can consider the offer."

"Nae would then suggest Eaglet be there when fathers speak.  It would be best for everyone if bad blood were laid to rest.  Once that is done Nae suggests Eaglet decide for himself what is best for him.  If he wants to live with the new father, learn with the family, Nae can understand this.  Nae's offer will still be here in a few years, this is not much time to Nae."

"If Eaglet wishes to run free with Nae and Nae's friends, Nae can help with this.  Nae has never raised an eaglet before however she knows many things.  Raunanto is strong and can do well teaching weapons and human fighting.  Avae'nys might be small but she moves as smoothly and agilely as Nae has seen.  Nae is sure this could work well too."

"Ultimately though Eaglet needs to make his own decision.  No one can choose a path for him."

((Nae's general opinion is "eh, we can train him too but two years isn't that long for an elf if he decides to go that route."))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

"Your words are nice, my elven Lady" Thelian approved Nae's suggestions.

Rhoeme nodded and looked at them. "I'll have to wait, until my old man is gone... Then I'll decide"

"One more thing Rhoeme... as you already guess, I can't present you as my own. Not for the moment" Thelian looked at Lium "But you'll have my full support in whatever you decide"

"You can stay at the guild with me in the mean time" offered Lium.

"Nah, I'll keep company to my old man. When he's done, I'll tell you what I decided" 

Thelian and Lium agreed and bid farewell. Thelian didn't hug or shake Rhoeme'shands, he just gave a nod at the kid and Nae. Thelian called a cab and left the park.

"Well, that went better than I expected" Lium said patting Nae and Rhoeme's shoulders.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

*@LUKE*
The cleric takes the pin and examines it closely, giving an dissaproving "mmmmh" he finally hands back the item to Luke with a serious look "Well, getting that money back it will be harder than you might think. Whoever this person is, he's a follower of Lasvek. Not the right folk you want to hang with" he said really concerned. 

"I could tell you where you would be most likely to find them, but my duties keep me from going with you" he looked around trying to find someone who might assist them.



*@ESME*
Esme was near the gate of the Temple on her way out when she saw the Main Cleric talking with some adventurers. (3 men and a female gnome) They were asking about a symbol and the Cleric told them it was of Lasvek. He turned around and saw Esme not far from there. 

"Ah, Esme! Would you be so kind of helping this people? I need to stay for the funeral... They need some assistance finding some cultists"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae shrugged, "tomorrow will be the test.  When the two fathers meet."  She trailed off uncertain how to phrase exactly what she was thinking.  After a moment, "no pack has two leaders, Nae does not think the old man will quietly pass on into the final sleep."

"But there is little Nae can do until tomorrow.  Old man has no reason to listen to Nae and Nae does not know what she would say to him if he did."


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

*Esme' --*

Esme' has just left the Temple after delivering an important statue. She was walking down the steps when someone caught her attention. He called her over to help with some young travellers wanting to know more about a member of an evil cult.

''Why of course.'' She curtsied to show her respect to the group. ''What would you like to know?''  

They handed her a pin, with a strange symbol.
''Do you know about this?'' One of them asked.
''Why yes. That is the symbol of Lasvek, an evil god that very few know about. He's called Tyrant of the Scorching Lands, or also known as Hell.''


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

(( Just a thing, Laix. You can't write what other people say, only your character. The people you are talking right now are the other players.   ))

*@Esme/Jace/Luke/ANya/Dangil*

Esme, the young cleric, had black medium-long hair. She seemed no more than 19 years old and had the distinct robes of a follower of Iora, just like Teressa back in Starryvale. 

The Main Cleric talked to her "As you can imagine it might take a while to find this follower of Lasvek and I wont be able to guide them. We heard a while back these cultists are meeting in a warehouse at the east side of the Merchant District. I think you might have seen it in your way here Esme...." he explained to the girl.

((You remember a big abandoned warehouse. Let's wait for the others to post with you, ok?  ))




*@NAE*
"Yes, indeed" Lium felt more relaxed now. "Tomorrow will be very intersting. Aren't you worried?" he asked Rhoeme who was already getting ready to leave. 

"Not really. As long as he doesn't get too close to my old man, I really doubt he would manage to do anything to him" he shruggred not giving it much of a thought. "I'll make sure he doesn't have any jars of glasses to throw this time around" he said making his way back.

"Hey, do you still have that coin I gave you?" Lium asked the kid. Rhoeme took out the gold coin. "Buy some food and shoes, alright?"

Rhoeme looked at the elven girl and offered her a farewell smile "Thank you, maybe I'll see you back at the Guild when I decide what to do. Until then!" he darted out to the streets before either of them could say another thing.

Lium scratched his head. "We better head back then"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2010)

"A warehouse..." Jace drawled. "Spooky. What exactly do we need from these guys again?" He asked. He hadn't exactly been focusing on the task at hand - he was still stewing over his busted plans for Rhoeme


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2010)

"Good question, I am not sure about the details either. Better ask Dangil about that. All I know is that we are looking for a fellow who's been kidnapped by these Lasvek dudes. And they made a mess of things, broke enough tables and other furniture to pay for it with a life time of prison," Luke says taking back the pin.

"We probably should gather all our Eagle members before we proceed with this cultist questioning."


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

She listened to the group having their conversation.
''Has he been giving you trouble?'' She asked curiously.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2010)

*Nae*

Nae nodded, "Nae should get back and see others, she never did find out how their fight worked out.  And metal bow man has been gone for a while now, cities are confusing places, he may be lost."  She wasn't sure how one would track someone lost in the dirt/stone(?) streets of the city but between her and Ghost they would manage somehow if needed.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2010)

((as either Dangil and Anya would known and tell... I'll take the liberty of giving a small explanation. ))

The first mission of the team was about catching some people who had killed an old man: 2 Acolytes, a Barbarian and a Rogue. The managed to find 3 of them but one of the acolytes ran away (Brenner). He was said to flee to the city and is the fellow you are looking for. The caught acolyte said they didn't meant to kill the old man, but just to take a journal from him as it seemed to have precious information about the Relentless Age... Brenner took that journal with him as he fled.  


Luke knows this Brenner came to the inn and encountered what would be the cultists. Something went wrong and a fight broke out. You don't know if Brenner managed to get away from them or if he was eventually caught after the fight. Whatever it was, they were really interested in Brenner.

@Esme
She hears the above information and realizes these people are part of a Guild called "The Hunters" from Starryvale. They deal with monsters and other dangerous stuff while the army and guards focus on securing walls and patrolling the town. Its a big organization and they are even in this city. 


@Nae
The streets are stone.

Lium, Nae and Ghost make their way back to the guild and the rest of the group hasn't come back.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2010)

"Let's head back and get Nae and whoever else we are missing," Luke suggests.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2010)

The party arrives at the Guild looking for Nae at sunset. They took Esme along to guide them to the Warehouse after that.

Raven greets them  at the entrance(( Liax: Raven is a thin young woman with black short hair. She looks like a kind of a thief)). "Hello there, handsome guys and funny gnome!... I see you brought a new face here. Heh" she jokes around and points out where Nae and Ghost are waiting. "Seems like things went well with Lord Thelian. He will go tomorrow to meet Anton and Rhoeme will have the choice of staying at his mansion if so he decides..." she explains them. "...That lucky little devil" she rolled her eyes and went to attend her own business.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 3, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Way to go Nae!”  Anya says excitedly knowing for sure it didn't have anything to do with the humans that the situation was put to rights but because of the fellow nature lover and Eagle squad member.  “Now we have some fun stuff to do!  More work!  More work means more shinys!  More shinys means more stuff!”  Anya was becoming a little too excited at the thought.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae smiled broadly at the gnome, "Nae is ready, something fun sounds good to Nae, too much working with humans and their strange city concerns."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jace shifted his weight from foot to foot impatiently. "Can we go now? I'd rather hit these guys before they learn that a group of hunters from out of town are asking around about them."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2010)

Lium bades farewell and reminds them they have free stay in the guild house. The accommodations are decent but they could find a better place to stay now that they have enough money. 

Esme will take them then to the old "abandoned" Warehouse.


((Please Perception checks. Laix, I'll roll for you this one ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2010)

*@ESME*
Esme's perception check: 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)

Esme turns around the corner and manages to spot the Warehouse down the street at the slums. She immediately realizes there are some people at the main entrance wearing red and black shirts. Most likely cultist of Lesvak, although she can't be sure from where she stands.  Still, the place should be "empty", so the rumors of the cult meeting here should be true.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2010)

((Nae has enough money to buy some of the inns  ))

Nae Perception:
1d20+9
2+9 = 11

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6

((Sigh, well, at least they're consistent))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jace perception

Roll(1d20)+1:
19,+1
Total:20
((Excellent))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2010)

Jace comes to a stop when he realizes there are some men at what it appears their intended destination. Esme is looking also that way. There are 3 big men talking at the entrance of the warehouse.


Nae wonders why the new woman and magic boy just stopped. This side of the town seems to have a greater population of rats and cats.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jace held up a hand, signaling to the rest of the party that they needed to stop. "3 men," he said, keeping his voice low. "Big. Entrance to the warehouse."


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2010)

Esme took a few steps forward to get a closer look. She made sure to keep herself hidden. She didn't want to be involved in anything dangerous.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 3, 2010)

Anya...

"Well then why stop?  Since when are we afraid of anyone?"  Anya huffs from on top of Spots but she peers forward.

Perception:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Spots:
1d20+5
9+5 = 14


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2010)

Preception: 1d20+2
3+2 = 5 (I think, don't have my stats right now ;p)

"Why don't we just pose as people that want to 'join' the club. They'd probably let us in easier that way and we can just always bust out if need arises," Luke suggests.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Jace nodded. "That's a good idea," he said. "Everyone keep their hands off their weapons but be ready...and follow my lead. I'm good with people."

((I'm pretty sure Jace has the highest charisma of anyone here..right?))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2010)

Perception

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

(I've been getting some pretty rubbish rolls recently - reminds me of Ike )

"Pose?" Dangil struck a pose, "Like this?"

"However wouldn't it be suspicious if all of us went in asking to join? I prefer the direct approach and charge at them! They will never know what hit them."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2010)

Tip: Jace, Anya and Esme are the ones with better charismatic skills... Although Esme has  the symbol of Iora in her clothes so its better if she stays behind. The others could be back up.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2010)

"I like the front door. But a Trojan Horse is even better. You get to walk into the front door and they don't shoot at you until you are inside and get them when they are the most defenseless. Ain't that better?" Luke poses some silly pose as he explains it to Dangil.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2010)

"Wait, Nae confused.  Is this a talking mission or a fighting mission?"  Nae scratched her head trying to rectify what the others were saying.  "If we're supposed to be fighting why talk?"

((OOC I'd suggest Nae stay with the Cleric, I can't see any route that depends on Nae's subtle subterfuge skills working out well.  Plus there's the whole large wolf thing.))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2010)

(( Ok, soooo..... Anya, Jace and Luke will go ahead? Nae, Esme and Dangil will stay back for the moment. Something happens and Dangil charges at them LOL))

As the party if deciding what to do, they hear the men laughing. Someone said a very good joke. One of them pats the others in the back and goes inside the Warehouse.

Jace, and whoever is following him, get closer to the Warehouse. 

The men look at them for a second but then kept talking dismissing their pressence. "... So she's been nagging me ever since. I swear, if it weren't for Seltia I'd kick that old hag from my house"

"I feel you" the other man nodded in a serious way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Jace nodded in greeting to the men, walking forward. "I was told to come here if I had anything on a guy called Brenner."

((Bluff? I suppose I shall, just in case.
Roll(1d20)+9:
7,+9
Total:16


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2010)

((yeah, that's good  ))
The first one stopped talking and gave a better look at Jace. "Well, I didn't expect to have word of him in a while"

"Brenner?" the second guy frowned, not knowing the name.

"The one from the Dreamy Wagon" the first one rolled his eyes, he turned to Jace again " Let's be clear, is only one gold coin for good information, if we get him, you get 10 golds...if you bring in his stuff you get 50" he held a hand up and motioned Jace closer to hear what he had to say. "Go on"

From where he was, Jace couldn't see the third man who had gone inside the Warehouse. Everything pointed out Brenner had managed to evade the cultists for the time being... and they certainly wanted more what he had on him than his persona. From what Jace remembered about the issue with Brenner... whatever that journal he stole had on it, is was of interests to these people.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Jace snorted. "Yeah, as if. I know the drill. I tell you what I know, or give you what I have, and you beat me and my associates to a bloody pulp if you don't outright kill us. What I have is important. Where's your boss?"


((I'll keep rolling Bluffs...if it doesn't apply here we can just use it the next time I need to.))
Roll(1d20)+9:
12,+9
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2010)

The man smirked. "Now, now boy" he moved his hand like he was calming a small child "I like your spirit, you seem to know your place. But the thing is, one sees The Boss just like that. Tell me about Brenner and I'll give you your pay right here" he took a gold coin from his purse but kept it away from Jace. 



(( He believes you but if you want to negotiate your entrance you'll have to go with Diplomacy or a good explanation on text.   ))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2010)

Anya...

For the moment the gnome decided it was the wisest choice to remain silent, standing behind others in case she was needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

soulnova said:


> The man smirked. "Now, now boy" he moved his hand like he was calming a small child "I like your spirit, you seem to know your place. But the thing is, one sees The Boss just like that. Tell me about Brenner and I'll give you your pay right here" he took a gold coin from his purse but kept it away from Jace.
> 
> 
> 
> (( He believes you but if you want to negotiate your entrance you'll have to go with Diplomacy or a good explanation on text.   ))




*Diplomacy*
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:16

((Killing these rolls. I just know my luck is going to run out at the worst possible time...))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2010)

"Look, kid, I don't have all day" the man started to grow impatient "Just tell me what you know or scram"

He wouldn't let Jace into the Warehouse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

Jace bit his lip. Preferably, he would've liked to get as far in as possible...but he still had a few tricks up his sleeve. "Look, truth is, we found out Brenner has a sweetheart right here in the city. So we found her, beat her up, and hid her in a safe location. We're willing to hand her over...for a price. But I need someone higher up to negotiate with."

*Bluff*
Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27
((Haha, still nailing it.))

*Diplomacy*

Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24
((I swear to god, this is completely legit. Promise. I have a screenshot))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2010)

(( Yeah, it's fine. I usually use Invisible Castle because it saves the links if I need to show they are legit. ))

The two man opened their mouths and looked at each other impressed. "Ahaha!" one of them burst laughing and for a second Jace didn't know if it was good or bad. "Woah kid, you really got me there. I guess the coin won't be enough, heh? Well, yes... we are interested on making a deal. I don't have much on my self, but say a price and a place to meet and I'll make sure you get your money" he said nodding and crossing his arms.

The third man came out from the Warehouse, attracted by the laughing and talking. "What's going on?" he asked eying Jace. Part of his cheek was burned. Jace realized then that the other men had also burns... one on the hand and the other on his neck.

"Bedanis, You won't believe this! Brenner has a girlfriend here, and these boy found her. He wants to exchange her for a nice reward" the first man patted "I could use some resourceful people like you-"

"We are not recruiting" Bedanis, the man with the burnt face, interrupted. He seemed to have more rank than the other two. He wore a ring and a necklace with the symbol of the crown and the sword... Lasvek's symbol. "Tell your price boy and don't play with us. Be wise and give a serious number or else I'll think it will be much easier for me to just brake your legs and get it out of you"

The other two men cleared their throats and gave a nod to Jace. 'He's serious', they seemed to tell Jace.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

Luke will continue observe for now.

(Are all 3 outside, or is the 3rd one still just standing in the doorway?
Does Luke think with all the Eagles we can take them down?)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2010)

The third man, Bedanis, the one with the burnt face is in the doorway. Luke figures they could take down at least the first two men, but maybe not Bedanis... he looks stronger and more experienced than the rest. If any, he could just simply back off and close the warehouse gate from the inside.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

Luke motions to Jace he shall ask for 900 gold and whispers for a location somewhere really good for an ambush set up. 

(Knowledge local?
1d20+3
19+3 = 22)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2010)

(( lol I think I forgot to show this map of Norinth.  Anyway, I can't pin point all the places now, but you can see the divisions of the city. The palace is at he top of the hill.))

Luke remembers there's a part of the Merchant District where the streets are very narrow and would barely allow to people walking side by side. He knows there's a very small park with only two ways out. There's an old dry fountain there which is the main landmark for references. If nothing had changed from the last time he was there, he could climb to the rooftops and have a clear shot if needed. The place was sometimes used by couples looking for a little privacy.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2010)

"The old dry fountain where couples love to do their lovey dovey in the merchant district is a good place for an exchange," Luke whispers to Jace.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2010)

*Anya...*

The little gnome was growing bored with the negotiation business.  “Just hurry up.  If he wants the trade deal with it...”  She groaned before pulling out her hammer, first she strokes it gently then turns her back and begins to 'play' with it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2010)

Jace told his price 900gp and the meeting place.

Bedanis is not amused. He sneers and sighs rolling his eyes, clearly bothered but he finally speaks "Fine. We will meet you there... before sunrise. We need time to gather the money. Now get out of here before I change my mind" he ordered Jace and Luke.

The other two other men seemed to relax. "You hear him. Don't try anything funny there, huh. I'd hate to beat you senseless" the first man tells Jace with a nod. Bedanis motions Jace and Luke to 'GTFO' and closes the Warehouse gates behind them.

Is just about sunset now. The party has about 8 hours to prepare.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2010)

"So now we got the location and 'bait'. Whats the actual plan?" Luke comes back to the group to discuss.

((I assume we are back at the guild or somewhere safe where no one can listen in on us.))

"Its a good place to set up ambush from high above with ranged and such, but what else would you think should we do?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2010)

(( Yes, you are in a safe place back at the guild. I'll try to upload a small drawing of the place in a couple of hours. Never mind, this is the meeting place: ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae preferred to hunt by chasing her prey down rather than waiting for it to arrive but she was not unfamiliar with the concept.  "Nae has done things like this before.  When you find a game trail sometimes it is better to wait for the prey to come to you, this is right?"  

After a brief pause to ascertain that she has the situation right she continued, "first and most important you need to make sure the area smells right," she hesitated and fumbled over the words, "Humans won't smell, but if _seem_ out of place they may bolt before the attack can begin."  She shrugged slightly then continued, "so we need to make sure there is no sign of anything wrong for them to find."

"Then most animals follow set habits.  The deer rises in the morning, heads to the rivers and to eat, and returns to rest at night.  If you know which direction the prey will come from, you can keep them contained easier.  Nae doesn't understand cities though, do city people do this?"

"Beyond that there isn't much.  When the time comes to strike strike quickly and decisively."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2010)

((From the image I posted above: You can see is a small park surrounded by big buildings. Buildins in gray are 2 story high, building in 'brownish green' is 3 story high. White squares are the windows and the brown squares the nearest doors to the street. The Eastern most gray building has some ledges from where someone able can climb up to the roof))


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

'I'll do it!' Esme stepped forward, her eyes pin-pointed on the ground. What was she doing? Sacrificing, (potentially) herself for some guys you just met? Sure.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2010)

((I guess she's referring at acting as "Brenner's girlfriend"  ))


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2010)

"It would be best if we had someone who can snipe on the 3 story building. Dangil probably should be on the ground just so he can lose the distance and stop anyone from running, same goes for Anya with Spot as her support she probably can case down anyone.

That will leave me and Jace at the fountain with our 'bait' Esme. 
Dangil and Anya should hide behind the doors.

Nae on top of the 3 story building would be ideal.

Ghost also hide behind the door with either Dangil or Anya and wait for the ambush.

Did I forget anyone?" Luke takes a good look at the map layout.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2010)

As a note, Nae could use the Silver Shortbow they found with the kobolds for sniping.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2010)

((Sorry for not posting, essays are a bitch ))

If I'm going to be bait, we need someone there who can fight in close quarters," Jace said. "I can't use magic if I'm getting cut to pieces, and that's the first thing that's going to happen when they realize what we've done."


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2010)

"Well tower shield, check. Close melee weapon, not check," Luke looks in his inventory. "Let me borrow a club or something, then at least I'll look like some one capable of fighting in melee," Luke suggests.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2010)

"Nae wonders," Nae began cautiously.  "If you look like you are there for a fight, will the humans still show up?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Nae wonders," Nae began cautiously.  "If you look like you are there for a fight, will the humans still show up?"



"That is something to worry about...but not too hard," Jace said. "People in this line of work are generally cautious. They probably won't think twice if I show up with a bodyguard to protect my interests, especially the way I was talking when we made the deal. As long as it's just Luke who looks like he's getting ready for a fight it should be ok.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

Asking around, Luke easily finds someone in the guild who can lend him a club. 

(( You want to move on to the park? ))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 10, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Okay!  Enough planning let's go already!”  The gnome whines reaching back and caressing her hammer.  “Besides, we need Ghost to check things out.  If we are planning something who is to say THEY aren't...”  She shrugs and rushes toward the door.  “Let's go!!”


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

The night has fallen now and the skies are clear of clouds and full of stars. It is almost full moon and it gives just enough light to see their way through the narrow street leading to the park. There are some lamps every block or two. 

Not Nae, nor Ghost, have much of a problem with the low light. 

As they arrive, the place seems to be mostly empty. There's a couple by the tree who seem to be kissing. They look over to the party, hoping they would leave soon, but of course, that's not the plan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2010)

Jace makes sure everyone's in position before coming forward with Esme and Luke. He shoots his best withering glare at the couple, trying to convey that they really need to get out.

"Alright, we're here..." he muttered so only Luke and Esme could here him. "Now where are they?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2010)

Dangil is not used to sneaking. Everything about the situation makes him want to burst out into the open and thwart the evil doers with sword and a smile!

However he waits, but assumes the position of a wild jungle cat, ready to pounce.

"Roar!" he says quietly


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

The couple talk for a bit. The girls seem very uncomfortable for their pressence but the young man tries to dismiss the party. She makes clear she wants to leave and they eventually scurry off down the street.

After a while another couple approaches from the other side of the street (West). They seem a little drunk and giggle while they walk.

((Perception Checks))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

Esme's Perception Check 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2010)

Perception!

1d20+4
7+4 = 11
(I swear nico's been taking my luck recently - give it back you bastard!)


----------



## Kuno (Nov 10, 2010)

*Anya...*

Remaining on Spots, Anya is hiding with Dangil, at his roar she responds with one too.  “Roar.”  it is a strained whisper as she attempts to keep her voice in check.  

Anya Percep:
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Spots Percep:
1d20+5
14+5 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2010)

Nae Perception:
1d20+9
8+9 = 17

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

((And my streak of "let's not break a 10" continues!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

((Just waiting for one more roll, either Luke or Jace :3  ))


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Esme was waiting when she noticed a couple of drunks. They were cloaked and appeared to have burns on their skin. Maybe it was a cult to burn themselves... She turned to the party and told them of her suspicions of the two.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

(( Laix, will you tell the party? you need to decide what to tell them. What you wrote is more like what Esme thought but she said nothing to the rest yet.  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2010)

Jace perception:

Roll(1d20)+1:
5,+1
Total:6

((And there goes my luck ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2010)

(( lol believe me, it doesn't matter. I once witnessed a double critical fumble of a character trying to stab himself... the results were... quite funny ))

Nae looks at the two pair who seemed to look for a place to mate without interruptions. She realizes they are wearing red clothes underneath their cloaks, just the same tone the cultist back at the Warehouse did.

They look around a little and seem disappointed there's people in the park. They go back the way they came. 


Some minutes later, Anya and Dangil, who are on the closest's porch to the park, spot 4 people coming down the street. They seem to be Bedanis (the man with the burnt face Jace spoke to), a woman with long auburn hair and two other big men.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2010)

"Well seems like they are here," Luke comments on the arrival of Bedanis and his fellows. "Though who's this lady you brought with you?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2010)

Bedanis and the cultist came at 30 feet from them. He didn't answer Luke's question.

"Is _this_ the girl?" the woman rose her head a little in disdain. She wore a long red dress with gold embroidery. "She seems fairly unscratched to have been '_beaten up_'" she said in an concerned tone and frowned at Bedanis. He just cleared his throat, avoiding her gaze...

"We will give you half the money now When we are sure she's who you say she is, you'll get the other half" Bedanis took a bag of money out and showed it to Jace and Luke "There's no other option, take it and wait or refuse and you'll leave this park without your money, tongue and hands"

"Just take the gold. I'm in no mood to be dealing with the likes of you" she said in a bored tone. 

Luke and Jace had the sudden realization that this woman had to be from some lesser noble family. The way she spoke and moved was a give away... also, she looked very sure of herself. Usually, noble women would never come this far low in the night. She didn't looked strong at tall but maybe she had other kind of abilities.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2010)

Luke looks at the bag of gold at their feet, looks over to Jace and says, "Well we better be sure of it." He picks up the money and starts counting the coins out loud.

He looks up to where Nae was hiding while counting and nods his head a little and then walks around the 'bait' a little and looks towards Dangil and nods a little while continuing to count the coins out loud.

(Waiting for you guys to spring the surprise attack)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2010)

> He picks up the money and starts counting the coins out loud.



The woman rolls her eyes. "Oh, for the plains of fire..."

Bedanis sighs but waits until Luke counts the gold.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2010)

((*snicker*  Like Nae was going to wait for some sort of signal.  I just went to sleep before posting.))

Once Nae saw money change hands and confirmed these were the people they were there for, she took aim at Bendis and attacked.

Surprise round:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

She'll also blow a quick tune on her (silent, dog) whistle to signal for Ghost to attack from the flank (free action for Druids).  Ghost will engage whomever is closest.

Attack, Charge:
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Wolf Special: Trip
Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10




Lacking any other information on strategy Nae will assume this is a "beat down" not a "kill" and will back off on anyone that is apparently surrendering.

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Unless something strange happens, Nae will continue attacking.

HP: 12
AC: 16 (14 touch, 12 FF)

Fort: +2 = +2[Druid] +0[Con]
Ref: +4 = +0[Druid] +4[Dex]
Will: +6 = +2[Druid] +4[Wis]

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23

Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+4:
14,+4
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24 (x3 crit)

Roll(1d20)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

Damages:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0




Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Ghost will continue attacking as well.

HP: 17

AC: 15 (13 touch, 12 FF)

Fort: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Con]
Ref: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Dex]
Will: +1 = +0[Base]+1[Wis]

Init:
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total: 8

Damages:
Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Trips:
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total: 14


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2010)

"Aha! We strike!"

Surprise!

Attack:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6

(Oh for the love of....)

DMG:
(I'm not even gonna bother)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Just remember, when at a surprise round, all targets are -usually- flat footed ))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2010)

Anya...

Seeing the arrow from Nae's bow shoot toward the other group Anya and Spots, so excited they stalled a bit before spurring into battle, hooves and hammer pick swinging.

HP: 16
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
1+4 = 5


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:

1d20+1
9+1 = 10

1d20+1
7+1 = 8

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
2+1 = 3

1d20+1
20+1 = 21


Damage

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
4+0 = 4




Spots:

HP: 15
AC: 13

Saves:
Fort +5
Ref + 4
Will +0

Init:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:

1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d20+4
3+4 = 7

1d20+4
20+4 = 24

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Damage:
1d3+2
1+2 = 3

1d3+2
2+2 = 4

1d3+2
3+2 = 5

1d3+2
3+2 = 5

1d3+2
2+2 = 4

((   Don't think the init could have been much lower on either of them.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2010)

ESME


*Spoiler*: __ 




HP 17

AC [16] = 10 + 4 [chain shirt] + 2 [heavy wooden shield]
Touch AC [10]    Flat-Footed [16]


FORTITUDE SAVE +4 = 2 [base] +2 [Con]
REFLEX SAVE +0 = 0 [base] +0 [Dex]
WILL SAVE +7 (+9 vs FEAR)  = 2 [base] +5 [Wis] //+2 vs FEAR//






Init 1d20 → [9] = (9)

Esme backs away from the main fight saving her turns. If anyone needs healing and she can reach them, she will provide it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2010)

(( I'll have Dangil flanking with Ghost as I don't have any other of his rolls/actions ))


SURPRISE ROUND!
(( A WILD NAE APPEARS! ))

Nae sents her arrow flying and hits Bedanis in the shoulder. "Aargh!" he looking at the wound confused. There's a second while the others realize what just happened, but before they can move, Dangil appears from the side of the street and charges to one of the bodyguards... Ghosts flanks the same human.

While the man manages avoids Dangil's attack, he can do nothing against the wolf. "WHAT IN HELL, AAk!" He's biten on the leg and Ghost tries to trip him. Still, the man keeps balance.


*Round 1*

Nae kept going on her attack to Bedanis, another arrow wounded him. His surprise was gone and now it was replaced by anger.

The woman backs away from the wolf and Dangil. She gives Bedanis a quick look "I told you it was trap" She moved her hands and started to chant a spell. "Oh, lord of hell, grants us your mighty favor!" The cultist suddenly seemed to be more able and resolute on their fight. 


Bedanis took out a light crossbow an shoot at Nae, getting her scratched in the hand (-3).


Ghost focused on the bodyguard in front of him. He bit again... deeper. There was a loud crack and this time, the man didn't manage to stay on his feet. (-8) He was tripped.


The second bodyguard took a dagger and stabbed the wolf in the side. (-5) "What are you doing there? At my side!" The woman commanded and the bodyguard had to move away from it to defend the Lady.

The prone bodyguard tried to get up but Ghost didn't let him, biting him once again (-5). This time... the man stopped moving, completely. (at Negative Hit Points)

Anya finally sprang to actions with Spots. She went ahead for the bodyguard but her and spot's attack weren't effective.



*Round 2 *

Nae missed Bedanis by little.

The woman turned her attention to Anya. She rose her hands "My lord! Bring down your curse against my enemies!" 
Will Save 1d20 → [12] = (12)


Suddenly, Anya felt weaker... filled with dread that caused her to become shaken. (-2AC, saves, skills)

Bedanis tried to get Nae, but he also missed this time.


Ghost and Dangil moved towards the second bodyguard, but he was able to fend them off for the moment. 

Knowing the gnome was affected by a spell, he decided to take her out first. He slashed with his dagger at Anya (-5).

Anya tried to hit him with her pickaxe but this... this feeling wouldn't let her! She felt so weak! Spots didn't fare any better.


*Round 3*

Nae let loose yet another arrow but Bedanis ducked in the last second.

The woman chanted again and touched her bodyguard "Show them your Strength and HIS Mighty! Be a vesserl of his power!" Now, he seemed a little bigger and menacing.

Bedanis shot again, this time getting the little elf (-2).

Bigger or not, Ghost lunged forward to the big human with a nasty bite. (-5) He tripped him in one swift move. 

He tried to slash at the wolf while he was still on the floor, missing completely. The woman's eyes went wide. "We go. NOW" 

Well, Anya actually didn't have that much problem to hit him now.   (-4)

Spots... he walked over the man's face and ((rape))stomped him he started to ask for mercy (-10...)


*Round 4*
Nae took another arrow and, this time, she pointed at the woman. Bedanis was already wounded and the woman was unscratched and a bigger threat with her sickening magic. She let the arrow loose and hit her in the chest. 

_*BRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*_​
It was like if a thunder had fallen on the woman (-15 dmg -10 sonic... NEGATIVE HITPOINTS). The sound was so strong no one heard her screaming and her ears started to bleed. She fell to the ground with her hands up her head.

"BY THE GODS!" Bedanis went pale and threw down his weapon. "If you kill her you will be hunted down like dogs!" Bedanis rose his hands showing he surrended but moved closer to check on the woman.


Nae gave Ghost a signal to stop attacking. 

@Esme
The fight seemed to be over. If she wants, Esme could use her healing abilities to stabilize the dying bodyguard and woman. Bedanis does not require immediate healing but the other bodyguard is just about to be K.O.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2010)

((sorry was just about to post  oh well, cool fight!))


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Esme watched the fight and immediatley acted upon thought. She began healing the injured bodyguard, due to having deeper injuries. She would focus her attention to the woman after.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2010)

Jace stepped in front of where the woman was on the ground screaming. He would've participated in the battle but his talents weren't exactly useful when it came to capturing opponents. If anyone needed to die, give him a call.

"Never put all your faith in a god..." Jace muttered to the woman, bending down and searching her for anything valuable she may have. "Real strength is in you, and you alone."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2010)

*Nae*
Nae climbs down and joins the others, doing what she can (mundanely) to assist the wounded.  Anyone that's not already stabilized will be at her touch.

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Ghost
1d20+8
2+8 = 10 (Fails)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Anya
1d20+8
14+8 = 22 (Success, +1 HP)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Bedanis
1d20+8
4+8 = 12 (Fails)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Woman
1d20+8
1+8 = 9 (Fails)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Body Guard 1
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (Success, +1 HP)

Heal: Treat Deadly Wounds, Body Guard 2
1d20+8
13+8 = 21 (Success, +1 HP)

((I /think/ this is everyone?))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2010)

Jace realizes the woman was unconscious and dying when he got to her. With the help of Esme and Nae, both of the soon-to-die were stabilized quickly. They were still out. 

@Esme/Nae
Also, Esme and Nae realized the inner ear of the woman had 'exploded' with the sound of Nae's bow. She's deaf and Esme's skills are not high enough to heal that kind of wound. There are spells to deal with that but she's not powerful enough to do them... 


The bodyguard Spot had stomped was very silent but Bedanis was growling "You certainly do not know about Gods" seeing the woman was out of danger he seemed to calm down a little "You just messed with the wrong kind of people... you'll regret this" he assured.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2010)

*Nae*
"Nae can do nothing for the woman.  The world will forever be silent for her, it will not heal."  Nae crouched by the woman during the examination.  She carefully drew out her knife, "it will be some time before she wakes.  Nae can finish her now, while it is painless."  She glanced at the others for confirmation.

Obviously one that could not hear could not hunt effectively, she would serve only to hurt her pack.  If the woman awoke she would be frightened and panicky.  Better to save the woman this.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Damn right!  Slit her damn throat!”  Anya glared down at the woman knowing it was her that had caused the gnome such aggravation.  “Making me feel that, Bitch!”  the small pony pranced in place under Anya, its owners irritation coming through his own hooves.

((Over-excited angry gnome/innocent naive elf...bad combination.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2010)

"What? She's deaf?" Bedanis seemed quite concerned, but then Nae and Anya were thinking on slighting throats "You CAN'T! She's a noble! Kill her and you will be tracked down and killed!" he said angrily "Her husband can cure her! The divine power of Lasvek is strong on him! He has the means! Kill her and he will send -everyone- to destroy you" Bedanis looked at Jace and Luke who had seemed to be the 'front' of the group so far.

The bodyguard who was still awake also seemed to panic a little "He's..! He's right! He will kill us all"


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2010)

Luke holds Nae's hand. "It maybe she'll never hear anymore but there are other ways she is able to still communicate with us. For example she can still write and read. Besides having a noble in our hands allows us to do some questioning much needed. 

That being said her bodyguard is more of a pain in the ass."

Luke will tie up Bedanis and muffle his mouth so he can't say a word and bind his eye so he can't see. He will also tie up the clerics' hand.

The other bodyguard is also tied up anyone who surrendered get tied up.

"We'll take them all in for questioning at our guild I suppose, but tie up their eyes and ears." Luke finishes and continues tieing hands, eyes and ears.

Once back in the guild Luke asks Raven, "I'll be straight. You got a place where we can torture prisoners, right?

Well, we've got quite a few questions that need answering and I want results."

Once in the prison chamber he'll need someone capable of stabilizing and bring people back up to 1 hp from time to time.

He'll start with Bedanis.

"We can do it in two ways, you simply answer my questions truthfully, or we do it the hard way," Luke says to Bedanis removing his eye folds.

(He probably is stubborn and will not answer questions.)

Luke will hurt him until he's unconscious with a dagger then ask either Nae or someone else to bring him back up to +1 hp and then ask him questions again.

He'll repeat this procedure with the same question until Bedanis breaks his stubbornness or until Nae exhausts her magical limit of the day and then he let's Bedanis rest.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2010)

((Hold your horses. ))
The party comes back to the guild with the first lights of day.

Raven looks seriously at Luke. "Who are these people?" she asks Luke first "Torture is not exactly what we specialize on... and certainly is carried out by more experienced members. You'll need permission from higher up" she explains without saying any names. They might be blindfolded but they can still hear "I'll get him right away..."

Lium comes to the party. He looked ready to go out to attend some other business. "What do we have here?" he inquires at the party.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2010)

"A noble woman associated with some shady evil cult," Luke says. He'll retell Lium what happened.

"So I was gonna do it the quick and hard way of answer some questions and Raven says we need someone's permission?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2010)

"I won't have any part of this. Torture is not the way of a hero." Dangil said "I would have expected better from you Luke."

He looked at Bedanis. "We have bested you in strategy and in battle. Do the honourable thing and answer our questions honestly." Dangil requested politely.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2010)

Bedanis was still gagged and blinded fold. He muffled something and Raven moved forward to loose the gag a little. 

Bedanis growled a "thank you" and cleared his throat. "Let them go and I'll speak" he promised.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "I won't have any part of this. Torture is not the way of a hero." Dangil said "I would have expected better from you Luke."
> 
> He looked at Bedanis. "We have bested you in strategy and in battle. Do the honourable thing and answer our questions honestly." Dangil requested politely.



"There are times when things need to be done, the hard way," Luke replies to Dangil.

"Let them go? I doubt it is an option. The noble at least will need to stay until we know what you are truly after.

And how do we know you will tell the truth? Should I really trust the word of a worshiper of some evil deity?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2010)

"Clearly you know nothing about Lasvek" Bedanis snorted "We do honor our promises, at the best of our abilities. And I promise you... if she doesn't get back in a couple of hours, whatever this place is, it will burn to the ground. For your sake and mine, she needs to get safely returned." Bedanis explained to Luke's general direction. 


"I'll side with your friend" Lium told Luke with a pat on the shoulder "If he says he's willing to talk, then let the others go. I really doubt the woman will talk at all when she realizes what you have done to her... and the other two look like regular footsoldiers, they won't know anything of use. He..." Lium pointed at Bedanis "He certainly has some information. Besides, if she has any connections to a noble, we could be in big trouble before we can defend ourselves properly... -you know- how quick are the nobles to judge you" Lium looked at Luke like he already knew about him and his family. "I wont to take that chance"


Lium continued... "If after they are released he doesn't talk, then... well, I'll give you permission to take him downstairs. Until then... Any other objections?" he asked to the party in general.


If there are not other complaints... Lium will order to return the two bodyguards and the woman to a back alley near the park. He let's Bedanis and the party on a private room for the first part of interrogation. If he doesn't talk, Raven has a key to the basement for a more private session.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2010)

"Seems the guild isn't as powerful as I had expected," Luke replies to Lium. "The noble issue was at least the minimum I had expected you being able to handle, but if you say you cannot handle it, then by all means return her."

Once inside the private room Luke will let the other asks the question first. If no one does the asking he'll ask about why they want the item and what it contains and what they plan on doing with it.

(I think Luke knows a little bit more than I do on what to ask xD. Sorry I am still unsure what they want with the book and what not)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2010)

Lium gave Luke a sad smile and once they were alone he approached them "We are powerful on our own accord Luke. We are respected by the people and the Kings have allowed us to carry out our jobs and to charge what we believe is just for our services... but still, a noble or a military advisor has much more power than we do. I'll try to change that" he said with a hopeful tone. "I'm off now... I'll be accompanying Thelian to talk with Anton."

---------------------------

One the interrogation room...

Bedanis seemed now more calm, now that the woman had been taken back. He was still with blind on his eyes. Raven suggested against taken it off. "Before we start... I need to know... are you friends with Brenner?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2010)

"Who's asking the questions again here? I think it was I and not you," Luke states in a firm voice. 

"So Mr. Combustion Man, I believe you were going to tell us about the book you are so interested in having," Luke says in a teasing and intimidating voice.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2010)

Dangil recalled the events.

"The men we chased, they were adamant that this book foretold something ominous. If there are lives to be saved with this knowledge then I need to know. A scholar by the name of...Eerieland? Girlland? Erlend! Yes, he was incredibly concerned over what he had read on the first page of this book. I know they had good intentions, they wanted to see if they could stop whatever they read about."

"Brenner ran off with the book. We want to help. Let us see the book. That's all I want. If there is some evil to be slain then I shall clutch my sword and drive it into the heart of darkness!" Dangil said clutching his sword and thrusting it into the air.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2010)

Bedanis sighed and lowered his head. He hoped they would be less specific. 


"The book has indeed vital information" he slowly nodded "You see... Brenner hoped to get a second opinion on the information and contacted us when he got to the city. He knew that he would be turned over to the authorities if he went to a more... 'good' church. He couldn't take that chance, and I understand that" he started explaining.


"I wasn't there myself at the bar, the matter was on the hands of one of our history specialists and a couple of backup if things got wild... From them I know the notebook was the journal of a High Cleric of *Furan** from just when the Relentless Age started. He was reveleaded details about the current situation by one of the last "celestial agents" to ever set foot on this land again. As our associates where reading it they realized something Brenner hadn't get before... he was indeed focused on the part that explained the reason of this -madness-" he moved his head around, refering to the state of the world in general "... but he missed the part where it said Lasvek was way greater than Aludbintaya herself..."


He let that part sink in. It was pretty much common knowledge to everyone... Aludbintaya was the creator of the world, the "Queen of the gods", ruler of the afterlife... Lasvek, as far as they had been told by Esme, was an obscure god sealed on Hell not many had heard before. 


"We had been trying to prove this for a long time but all our sacred texts were lost even before the Relentless Age. The fearful folk would rather follow a strong and "benevolent" deity than an "evil" and weaker one... besides most of them would say we are making things up. There's no way to communicate with the upper levels anymore, and even then, such information was exclusive for higher ranks of most deities. That book... that book if the proof we need to tell the world the truth... That Lasvek is stronger than any other god and powerful enough to save us!"

(( *Furan is pretty much the goddess of laws and cities ))


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2010)

"I honestly don't care about your religious crusade Combustionman. What I do want to know is what you did in the bar." Luke says firmly.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2010)

Bedanis seemed to bit his tongue, as it was clear he did not liked Luke's tone at all. 

"Brenner is a slippery bastard" he said clenching his teeth a little. "I'm surprised he was an acolyte at all. When he realized his mistake on showing my associates such information he tried to flee. My friends were certainly against it (with reason) but Brenner actually managed to get away. They accidentally hit some drunks while trying to grapple him and then, well... they tell me the aftermath seemed like a tornado danced through the bar" he shrugged not giving it a second thought. "My associates got back to me and told me what happened before doing any other stupid thing like drawing unwanted attention like that...I put word on the street for information on the whereabouts of Brenner. And lo and behold, you showed up!" he said with an ironic tone "That's all there's to it.... It's been a bad week."


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2010)

Luke signals Dangil and anyone else inside the interrogation room to step outside for a short briefing.

"Well, now we know that they will be after Brenner even more so. Fanatics from either side will want to obtain that journal. They either want to destroy it or use it for their own gain.

It will not end well, it may even start a war or crusade between two religious faction.

Do we need any more intel from this guy? He doesn't know where Brenner is, but he may spill a few more beans," Luke says to the others.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2010)

"A religous war? Almost unheard of!" Dangil said, the others wouldn't know if it was sarcastic or just stupid.

"I don't know if we can get anything more out of him. Finding Brenner will be difficult. Can anyone draw or paint? He could help us with an accurate description to ease our search for him." The thinking had got to Dangil and he had to sit down


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2010)

(( Dangil and Anya actually had seen Brenner while he escaped. ))

edit: (( Bedanis said he wasn't at the bar so he doesn't know Brenner first hand))


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2010)

Luke enters back into the interrogation room. "Well Mr. Combustionman, tell us about that little noble lady you had with you. What's her deal with the book?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 18, 2010)

Anya...

“Yeah!  And, what was that shit she pulled on me?!  What is her name?  Why is she hanging with the likes of you?  What is her purpose on things?” Anya squeaked with indignation.  She had been quietly pacing the room while the man had spoken but it was now obvious that the woman had just made an enemy.  The gnome poked the man in the leg and glared up at him.  “Why are you so willing to talk?”  she scrutinized Bedanis.  “You have a loose tongue!  I want to cut it out!” she stomped a foot clearly still angry and bitter over what had been pulled and she was clearly not helping the situation.  “Maybe we should feed you to the wolf to make sure you are telling the truth.  This seems a bit too easy.”  She once again begins pacing the room and swinging her hammer from side to side.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2010)

> Luke enters back into the interrogation room. "Well Mr. Combustionman, tell us about that little noble lady you had with you. What's her deal with the book?"



"Well, you certainly didn't put much attention of what I was saying before, did you? I told you, she's the wife of our leader and, obviously, she is also a cleric of Lasvek." 




> “Yeah! And, what was that shit she pulled on me?! What is her name? Why is she hanging with the likes of you? What is her purpose on things?” Anya squeaked with indignation. She had been quietly pacing the room while the man had spoken but it was now obvious that the woman had just made an enemy. The gnome poked the man in the leg and glared up at him. “Why are you so willing to talk?” she scrutinized Bedanis. “You have a loose tongue! I want to cut it out!” she stomped a foot clearly still angry and bitter over what had been pulled and she was clearly not helping the situation. “Maybe we should feed you to the wolf to make sure you are telling the truth. This seems a bit too easy.” She once again begins pacing the room and swinging her hammer from side to side.




"I'm talking for simple reasons. There's nothing you can really use against us. Almost half the nobles out there have their own people to take care of the dirty work. Our leader only focuses more on his faith than the others with his men. We keep thigs clean and neat and don't involve anyone else. The bar incident was a sad mistake on my associates part. I can assure you they have been disciplined"

"Is not like you can accuse my leader of anything beyond following Lasvek... We keep our faith to ourselves and do not go out killing like madmen, if that's what you believe. We have other ways to prove our devotion to Lasvek" he said with a proud tone. "In any case, you are no better than us" he snorted moving his tied hands a little, making refference at the 'kidnapping' bit. "Just think about it... we were willing to pay you for the 'bait' and if you crossed us, we would beat you senseless, maybe a stab or two so you can get the message. '_Don't cross us_'. Everyone and their mother does that! You maimed and almost killed an innocent woman and her bodyguard... I don't see why you are accusing us of being the 'bad guys' here..." he said in a tired way. 

"And then, there's the thing that I promissed you to talk if she was released. We keep our promises. Besides... I would like to think you don't go about killing whoever you find out there, but if your loved one was kidnapped, you would turn every rock to find her and kill whoever took her away and maimed her. You know you would. I just saved your sorry asses and you didn't even see it." he seemed to loose a little patience "Let me add one last bit of advice... you better know how to hold your breath because you just jumped head first into a deep pit of shit"

"While SHE's safe back at her husband side, he wont forget what you did to her. Sure, the search for the book will come first, but be assured that if you cross paths with him or he finds out who you are, he's going to make the very first sacrifices in a long long time with you. And you CANT blame him" he said dead serious.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2010)

(("Oh, SHE was killed as soon as she walked out of here.  But don't worry, your body will be found holding the bloody knife."  Sigh, if only Nae could pull it off  ))

Nae zoned out for most of the conversation, humans talked so much it seems.  As his rambling came to the end she perked up somewhat, "blame?  What is there to blame?  Your lesson was taught, if you failed to learn from it what fault is that of Nae's?  But Nae has better things to do than continue teaching foolish humans that refuse to learn."

She drew her knife holding the tool firmly, "rather than continue the same mistakes Nae could correct the issue now?  Then hunt down the woman doomed to silence, yes?  How many she's will your leader need to lose before he learns?"

((Nae is wounded and irritable and not appreciating threats from the defeated  ))

Intimidate:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2010)

((The man is still blind folded, he can't see the knife lol))

"What? I-I'm just stating the obvious. Retribution is due" he said a little surprised by Nae's reaction. "I -doubt- they will sent to kill you right away, but eventually, yes. You better watch your back from now on."

Raven had been following the interview in silence, leaving the party to do most of the work. She was just supervising on Lium's orders. But then there was a dock on the door... quite strange as they had asked to be left alone. 

"I'll get that" she waved her hand so they kept to the interrogation. She open the door just a little and murmured something. "....not here. He left earlier in the morning" 

The person outside mentioned "...from Starryvale" and handed over a small envelope. She  quickly read the content of the message and turned to the party.

"Come talk to me when you are done with him. You'll want to know this later" she excused herself and left the interrogation room. "-ah, and knock him out so we can throw him somewhere" she added at the end "We have some nondetection spells available but not enough if they put their minds into it".


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2010)

"Gladly," Luke says. He knocks Combustionman senseless just like he did before as guard Captain. 
"Or were you going to ask him a question?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2010)

Once they are outside, Raven motions them to get close to her. She still has the message she just recieved.

"Ordabet just sent this from Starryvale" she hands the note to Luke. "He says you and Dangil might be interested in this information too"

The note reads...



> I have news for you, although they might be a little grim. You may recall I sent a group of more experienced members to investigate the great column of smoke you witnessed a few days back. They found villagers fleeing towards Starryvale.
> 
> As we have feared, the three small villages outside our borders were destroyed, by a swarm of Fire Elementals. Of the over 800 people living there, only about 100 managed to survive the attack. They were chased out and hunted through the wilderness as they fleed. The attacks stopped as they encountered our men half the way.
> 
> ...



The note ends with a farewell and wishes them to keep going up through the ranks.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

'Maybe I could be of help' Esme stood up from her seat. 'I don't know much... but I have been tought that the evil god Lasvek was sealed in hell a long time ago when the world was created. Most of ancient texts explaining that were lost when the great cataclysm came...'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2010)

Nae furrowed her brow and spoke cautiously, "Why would so many of the [edit word Nae uses for the Elementals in here later] be together?  They are normally _wrong_, like a rabid animal.  It doesn't make sense to Nae for many of them to work together toward the same cause.  Nae did not think they have 'causes' to begin with."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2010)

(( *EXP TIME!! +300 EXP for everyone!! *I think Dangil and Anya just leveled up ))


Raven nodded to the girls. "Damn right, those elementals only seem to know one thing. Go batshit crazy on people.  if this is true, if they are getting some kind of... uhm... leading?... well, things might go horribly wrong.  I heard Dangil and Anya stopped a group of Earth Elementals back at starryvale... and a couple of days after THIS happens. That's no coincidence... ack, I'll have nightmares tonight." 

"I don't know how you want to follow" she looked at them a little concerned. "Certainly that book seems important enough to not let those cultist to get it... but in the other hand, we should also be looking at this Elemental threat more closely" she scratched her head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2010)

((Nae just leveled if we're using the exp listing in your blog  And Nae was there for the earth elemental fight as well.))

"Nae is waiting for Eaglet to return to see what he decides first."  Nae shrugged, the book didn't mean anything to her in particular she assumed it was another human thing.  On the other hand while she was curious about the elementals at the end of the day elementals kill, the fact that it was a larger number is at best unusual.  "If others want to leave, Nae can catch up.  It will take some time for Nae to tend to Ghost and Nae's wounds."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Well if the book is about what it is...and the elementals are acting strange...”  Anya scowled at the ground for a moment.  “Maybe one will help fix the other...” then she shrugged looking up at the others.  “But we are here and the book is here.  The elementals are there and we aren't.  What do you think we are suppose to do?”


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2010)

"Well someone on the streets probably seen Brenner here or there after his brawl in the streets. Let a few coins loose here or there and beggars will talk like no others," Luke says. "By the time we are where the elementals are they probably moved on."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Raven nodded to Anya. "Yes, hopefully there's something we can do there. Well then! Seems like we girls will be waiting for the boys to come back, huh?" She got her arm around Nae shoulders. "I'll bring you some aid kits if you need them. And... oh! Guys, you will like what's on that box" she pointed a small crate near the interrogation room. "While Lium said to return the cultist safe and sound... well, he didn't mention anything about their belongings" she chuckled and winked at them "I took the liberty of setting them up for you"


The crate has a mundane dagger, Masterwork dagger, a Masterwork Light Crossbow, and a few jewels and coins for a total of 500gp. The party still has the first payment Bedanis had made for them (450gp).


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2010)

Dangil sighed a deep sigh.

"I hope those elementals do not attack starryvale." He seemed concerned. "I wonder if we should go back." Dangil looked in the general direction. He seemed a little confused. "Very concerning news."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Raven seemed surprised at Dangil's reaction. She slapped him in the back. "Bah! Ordabet would ask your assistance if he really needed. Don't worry about it! Besides, Lumina is there. I pity the elementals who try to even get close!" she said jokingly.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2010)

((Sooooooo go try and find Brenner?))

Luke will hit the streets again and try gather some information on Brenner. He'll ask beggars and other shady places as well as bar and what not.

Luke will also head back to the one bar and pay the old lady some money for the damage they did.

Gather information check? (Unskilled int roll)
1d20+3
18+3 = 21


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2010)

Dangil remembered the fun he had at Starryvale and all the drinking contests. So manyt drinking contests. 

"We should have a drinking contest!" Dangil said suddenly whilst Luke was gathering information. "We also need a musician to make a song for Team Elite! Oh yes, and we need to stop the impending doom too."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2010)

@Luke/Dangil/Anya/Esme/Jace
Luke goes around the streets looking for clues about Brenner. 


After a couple of hours, he finally gets something he can work with. The owner of the stables near the city gates tells him a guy with Brenner's description came by to get a horse. He seemed a little beaten up so it must have been after the bar fight. Brenner didn't have any money so he paid with a ring from his order. He left towards the east, to Redville.


At the Dreamy Wagon, they find the old woman setting up the new tables. "Good to see you again boy... and you brought friends!" she smiles at Luke "I could use more patrons like you" she goes back to the bar "What can I get you?"


@Dangil
"Well, big boy, I still don't have a bard. You know, they don't like people breaking their lutes. Drink a while here and I'll tell you where to find some fine entertainment... How about that?"


@Nae
Raven got Nae all the first aid kits she needed to heal herself and Ghost. She will give her a Potion of Cure light wounds if she still needs more healing.

After an hour or two Lium comes back. He's alone and has a small sack with him. Ghost immediately raises his nose smelling something really interesting in the sack. 

"Yes, yes... this is for you two" Lium hands over the sack to Nae. Inside there are two rabbits. "Things went relatively... fine..." he sighed and went to take a seat. "Anton yelled everything he wanted, threw some plates but eventually his rage wore off" he explained. "Rhoeme will go to live with Thelian once Anton kicks the bucket with the promise that he will train to join the Hunters once he turns 15. Rhoeme sends his regards to you" Lium points at the rabbits. 


"So... Did Luke ended up torturing that man?" He asked casually.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2010)

"Well, I went and asked those man to pay the repair bill. Took a little encouragement, but in the end they shoved what I'd say is some reasonable repayment," Luke says, placing a sack of gold on her table. ((Don't know how much tables are, but deduct something reasonable from the cash they had given to us.))

"Do you know how far it is to Redville? It seems one of them still is on the run," Luke asks about Redville.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2010)

((Semi away for Thanksgiving at the moment, probably can't reply much.  Sorry should have mentioned it))



soulnova said:


> @Nae
> Raven got Nae all the first aid kits she needed to heal herself and Ghost. She will give her a Potion of Cure light wounds if she still needs more healing.


((Technically she the best she can do for Ghost is 2HP for "treating deadly wounds" and 4HP for "long term care"  With the latter she can bring him back up to full by the morning though.  Apparently I'm wrong and she can "treat deadly wounds" to herself, though that won't be enough to heal her by morning.  With a potion though...))

*Nae, after the above quote*
After treating herself and Ghost to the best of her ability with the mundane supplies she eyes the potion carefully.  With some prompting she tastes the "medicine" then shrugs and swallows it down.

Healing:
1d8+1
1+1 = 2  ((*snorts*, _still_ enough with the first aid and sleep though))

She drops the vial shocked as the worst of her wounds close, "Nae thinks this is very good medicine.  Nae thanks you, she will have to learn this sometime, she has never seen herbs this effective before."



soulnova said:


> After an hour or two Lium comes back. He's alone and has a small sack with him. Ghost immediately raises his nose smelling something really interesting in the sack.
> 
> "Yes, yes... this is for you two" Lium hands over the sack to Nae. Inside there are two rabbits. "Things went relatively... fine..." he sighed and went to take a seat. "Anton yelled everything he wanted, threw some plates but eventually his rage wore off" he explained. "Rhoeme will go to live with Thelian once Anton kicks the bucket with the promise that he will train to join the Hunters once he turns 15. Rhoeme sends his regards to you" Lium points at the rabbits.
> 
> ...



Nae nods somewhat sadly as she takes the sack, "Nae thought that would be Eaglet's answer.  But as long as he makes the decision for himself Nae is happy.  Nae will look him up when Eaglet is ready to fly."

"Torture?"  the word sounds especially foreign on Nae's tongue.  "We asked the man questions, he answered plainly.  Man says his pack will hunt the Eagles soon."

"Nae suspects that they are not the type that will learn from their wounds.  Nae and the Eagles will fight them again soon, Nae thinks.  Nae does not think this will end until one group is dead."  Her words are somewhat wistful but not worried.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2010)

@Luke/Dangil
"My goodness! There's still some decent people in this land!" the old woman was left with her mouth open. She took a couple mugs and filled them up with the best mead of the house. "The least I could do. Drink boys."

"Redville? Yes, of course... is a day on horse to the east of here" the old woman said. "If you push the horse you would be there by nightfall, but really, unless is a matter of life and death I don't see the reason to waste a poor horse like that' she assured them.

"...and a promise is a promise. You are drinking. You made me happy. So... if you want to have some entertainment go to the Golden Smile. Each night they host a contest for bards, minstrels and magicians. If you are the favorite of the public, you'll get a nice prize. Is worth watching and cheering for... and if you know how to sing or play, give it a try" she told to Dangil.


@Nae
"Well, he said he didn't want to be a burden for the group. I'll make sure he gets his training" Lium assured. "...and for the cultists... yeah, I imagined something like that would happen. Although I expected more of a fight from him. I'll keep my eyes open for any sign of them"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Nae
> "Well, he said he didn't want to be a burden for the group. I'll make sure he gets his training" Lium assured. "...and for the cultists... yeah, I imagined something like that would happen. Although I expected more of a fight from him. I'll keep my eyes open for any sign of them"



Nae sat down and started cleaning the rabbits, they'd make a fine dinner for Ghost and herself.  "What will you do with the man that is locked up?"  She was curious, to her the only real answers were let him go or kill him.

He was pretty frank in his desires for Nae and her companions so the latter might make more sense.  But at the same time killing was wasteful unless there were a specific need for it.  And killing just because the man was stubborn didn't fit that.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2010)

@Nae
"He's already on an alley somewhere" Raven told the elf girl. "They could track him back with magic if we are not careful so, keeping him here wouldn't be a good idea." Raven took the potion's vial "This is good to get you out of trouble when you can't bother to look at the wounds" she winked.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2010)

"I'm a terrible singer and..." Dangil thought about the drinking and the headaches, sweats and generally feeling like a boulder had dropped on him.

"I wonder is there a healer around that can cure hangovers?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2010)

(( Nae is not there with you right now, she's back at the guild. ))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2010)

((I don't know what you mean ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2010)

(( I see what you did there  ))

@Dangil
"Ah well, that's a very good question. A good cleric should do the trick. If the tavern was closer to a church I would definitely have more clients... but, they don't like that kind of promotion" the woman chuckled. "The closest thing is a small chapel for Osalnys, the goddess of fortune and adventuring... heh, you guys look like the type that should leave her a little offering."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2010)

Jace's eyes lit up at the mention of Redville. If they were going to be heading there, maybe it would be better if he said something.

"Redville would be a good place for someone to hide," he said. "Several Nobles have houses there, so there's always at least a few travelers passing in and out. Plus it's close to the capitol, which only adds to the traveling. If Brenner went that way, he's probably trying to keep a low profile."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2010)

((You are in Norinth, the capital (biggest circle). Redville is to the east. ))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome's stomach lurched as she watched Dangil and Luke drink.  “No way I'm doing that again...”  She pointed at the ale then looked at the bartender.  “Do you have something sweet and juicy?  Give me what you think is best!  Though I think I might pass on the singing contest but then again it could be interesting...”  Anya grinned at the thought then listened to Jace.  “Sometimes I wonder how convenient it was that we stumbled on you two.”  For a moment she looks between Luke and Jace suspiciously.  She motions from her eyes to them and back as if to say I'm watching you then shrugs while waiting for her drink.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2010)

"Sweet and juicy... uhm...well, that's hard. I got some oranges, they are juicy as they get. Or maybe some apple juice" the woman looked through her wares "We don't usually get that kind of requests" she apologized to Anya. "I have milk"


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2010)

"Mix some beer with the milk, it tastes better that way," Luke suggest.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2010)

"Noooo! Anya don't listen to him! I tried it once when someone said the same thing!" Dangil shouted. 

He looked at his own drink. "Yes, I best take it easy! We have battles up ahead with fiery things and strange religous folk. I wonder though how we are going to find Brenner."

"DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE BRENNER IS??!" he shouted hoping for an answer.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2010)

The woman laughed "Well, whatever she likes I shall get her..." she winked at them.

Dangil doesn't get a response as they are the only patrons in the pub at the moment. Is still very early in the morning. 

"Now that I think of... If you really need to get quickly to Redville to catch this Brenner... uhm... there might be another way" the old woman had started to clean the rest of the empty mugs. "... Although is riskier than the normal road"


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2010)

"Do tell," Luke says still a lot less drunk than Dangil.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2010)

"...the river. The river that's south of the city goes very close to Redville. You would be there in a matter of hours. The problem is... that part of the river is a little dangerous. You know, lots of rapids" the explained.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2010)

"Rapids!" Dangil said excitedly. "We HAVE to take that route!"

((Also  @ Dangil shouting into an empty room))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2010)

*Anya...*

Anya opened her mouth to do Luke's suggestion then Dangil spoke up.  “Apple.  Juice.  Please.”  She stated through clenched teeth.  Again she looked at Luke and gave him the evil eye.  Then once the river was brought up the gnomes face lit up.  “Now that sounds like fun!  Any other dangers?  River monster or the like?  How long does it take exactly?  Are there any boats for hire?  Is there a guide around here that knows how to get through them?”


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2010)

@Anya
"I don't know who could help you there but... I guess it would be around two or three hours, I believe. My husband (may his sweet soul rest in the Izadar) had to make a trip like that once... he swore he would never get on a boat as long as he lived. He kept that promise. I'm sure someone would be willing to help with the right amount of money" she told the gnome.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Nae
> "He's already on an alley somewhere" Raven told the elf girl. "They could track him back with magic if we are not careful so, keeping him here wouldn't be a good idea." Raven took the potion's vial "This is good to get you out of trouble when you can't bother to look at the wounds" she winked.



"Nae thinks it is better to avoid getting wounded.  The pack should run swiftly and pick apart the prey."  She shrugs somewhat resigned, "Eagles seem to pick their targets foolishly though."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2010)

@Nae
"They seem to have a way to find trouble. Don't they? hehehehe" Raven chuckled "Well, they will be focused on Brenner for a while now. Which reminds me... are you going to catch up with them?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2010)

"Oh so who's going to be the one riding the front of the ship. I say the loser of our drinking contest will be bound to the front of the ship and shouts when we'll hit a rock!" Luke suggests.

He gives Anya a small wink with a big smile on his face. He's of course joking, but with Dangil around you never know.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2010)

Dangil slammed his open palm onto the table. "Your offer is accepted young man! We shall begin this contest immediately!"

(lol - you're going to kill my character you bastard!)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2010)

"C'mon boys, you know is bad to drink and ride. A week ago poor Tom rode naked directly into a ditch... now just imagine that with a boat.... But heck! who am I to tell you what to do!? Enjoy it!!"  she was already filling the mugs. 

(( If you start the contest, you know the drill, post about 10 fort saves. First round is DC 10. Each round you get a DC+1. The one with 3 consecutive fails is KOed.  uhm... I should start a table for Liver damage. ))


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2010)

Luke eyes Dangil, then looks into his own pint. It is still more than half full. He orders another one and once it arrives, he shoves it next to Dangil.

"Will you begin?" he nudges the tasty pint of ale ever so closer towards Dangil.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2010)

"Very well! I shall start off this fine competition!"

"To The Eagles"

DC: 10
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

"To Anya!"
DC: 11
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

"To Luke!"
DC: 12
1d20+5
3+5 = 8

"To Nae!"
DC: 13
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

"To Ghost!"
DC: 14
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

"To Jace...I guess.."
DC: 15
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

"To Raven!"
DC: 16
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

"To Spots!"
DC: 17
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

"To the benevolent Dice God!"
DC: 18
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

"To the power of Gray Skull"
DC: 19
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

(Phew! first time I got through it!)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2010)

Dangil keeps drinking up until "For Spots!" Then he just keeps cheering for other things... with a lost look in his eyes and a big smile. He's gone into the realms of dreams.


Luke in the other hand....


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2010)

*Anya...*

Raising her glass with Dangil, Anya sipped on her apple juice.  She enjoyed watching them battle it out yet again over the drinks.  “Best way to throw your differences to the wind don't you think?”  Anya winked at the bartender and continued to watch.  “Though I'm thinking I should go get the cart because I certainly can't carry them...dragging might be option...”  the gnome began to think of the best way to get them moving.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2010)

Luke didn't drink any of the contest beer. "Well, it seems we got our goal. Our Dangil is satisfied and I don't seem to need to worry about him any longer," Luke finishes his only drink. Though he does go along and cheer and sing with Dangil.

He looks towards the group, "So shall we fetch Nae and head for the docks? And no Dangil won't be riding on the front tied up naked, I was clearly joking. Let us move quickly before Dangil wakes up again."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2010)

"If you don't mind..." the woman rose her hand "It will be 2 gold coins in total" she said picking up all of Dangil's empty mugs.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2010)

Luke pays the 2 gold coins. It's worth the price to have Dangil of smashed up.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2010)

Luke and Anya manage to get Dangil in the cart as he keeps singing about heroes, damsels in distress and MOAR mighty heroes. They are going to get back to the guild to look for Nae first and then to the docks outside the city.

@Nae
By now, Nae should have finish eaten with Ghost the rabbits Rhoeme sent her. ((Raw or well done?  ))

@Nyssa
Nyssa spots the group leaving the tavern. That young man, the one with a cowboy hat and black raven hair fits perfectly with the description she was given. They must be Hunters searching for Brenner too.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 2, 2010)

Presumably unnoticed by the group, a young elven woman had been sitting alone at a back table of the tavern, toying with a bottle of expensive wine and quietly bemoaning the lack of anything resembling good music in the establishment. If it merited such a description. (She rather thought not.)

But Nyssa Laraasi was not here for pleasure. (For once.) Not that there wasn't a certain degree of amusement to be found in watching the group's drunken antics, of course, but this was a fact finding endeavour.

When the group finally shuffled out of the tavern, Nyssa put the bottle of wine back in her backpack and followed them out. She briefly considered shadowing them for a while, but had always found that the more direct approach was more profitable.

Smiling and dragging her black hair over a shoulder, Nyssa sauntered over to them. "Excuse me," she said. "You wouldn't happen to be the Hunters that I have heard are after Brenner?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2010)

"Er, yes, we might," Luke says. "And you are?"

Luke pay more attention to Dangil not falling off than to the woman asking him about Brenner. Though she does have his attention, since those cultists mentioned something about avenging their actions.

"Hope you ain't one of those doom gloom cultists else it'll be really comfy for all of us."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2010)

"Luke! You sonofabitch I should retract the cheers I gave you. I gave you cheers! I said To Luke! and you don't drink with me??! I revoke your knightyness. Anya and me can fight the horde! And Spots! Wheres spots!" Dangil looked around and saw an elf girl standing there asking about the Hunters.

"Don't listen to that Luke...he's a bad man...shhh but don't tell him I said that. Because he won't like that. I like him really but shhhh don't tell him that either...."

"We are the ELITE EAGLES. You're pretty. Jump up onto this cart and we shall be friends. Just friends though. I'm looking for a nice lady called Sienna, she's going to be my wife. Have you seen her?" Dangil asked rolling over and then falling off the cart.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2010)

soulnova said:


> @Nae
> By now, Nae should have finish eaten with Ghost the rabbits Rhoeme sent her. ((Raw or well done?  ))



((Cooked, though probably pretty rare.  Ghost's more rare than Nae's  ))

Nae and Ghost will rest and enjoy their meals while waiting for the others to return.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2010)

*Anya...*

Giggling loudly Anya listened to Dangil, her big eyes glanced as the elf woman approached but for the moment she paid no heed.  “Dangil don't do...that...”  Anya started to shout then ended in a mumble as she watched the barbarian fall to the ground in a dusty heap.  Slapping the heel of her hand against her forehead she looked down at him.  “Talk while we work.  Talk walk we work.”  She mumbled to Luke and the elf, jumping down beside him and doing her best, though it wasn't very good, to get him back in the cart.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2010)

(( LOL I can see Luke and Nyssa talking and in the background Anya puffing and struggling to get Dangil onto the cart  xD ))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 2, 2010)

"Doom gloom cultists?" Nyssa laughs. "No, nothing of the sort. My goddess may have some _sting_ to her, but we're far from the gloomy sort.

"Nyssa Laraasi," she introduces herself. "Dancer, academic, occasional thief," -- she ticks the professions off on her fingers -- "and whatever else one might need. I have a personal interest in Brenner's case, though I must say... it is not often that I see adventurers such as yourselves become involved in religious concerns."

Nyssa doesn't notice Dangil speaking to her until after he's fallen off the cart. She blinks, shakes her head, and then turns her attention back to Luke. "Your names?" she asks.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Less talk...more help...”  Anya grunts as she pushes the heavy barbarian to a sitting position.  Hands planted firmly on his back she pants for breath.  Then something catches her eyes.  “Oh!  Shiny!”  the gnome gasps seeing a sparkly yet not valuable pebble.  She bends quickly grabbing it, looking around greedily she puts it in her pocket just as Dangil begins to fall backward.  “No!  Help!”  She gasps falling face first on the ground and the man pinning her.

((  Actually enjoying this...Anya is in trouble the others are flirting...sorta...  :rofl))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2010)

As Luke and Nyssa are talking Anya struggles to get free from Dangil. With some other effort she finally frees herself and pulls Dangil up the cart. The shinies can wait... JUST THIS ONCE.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2010)

The groups keeps moving towards the guild as they talk with Nyssa.

((Nyssa asked your names lol ))


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2010)

"Skywalker, Luke Skywalker," Luke begins, "wait that's the wrong story. It is Lucky Luke, my lady." He corrects himself.

Seeing Anya being buried he quickly goes and help her put Dangil back into the cart and ties him in ropes and what not so that he may not fall of anymore during their ride back to the guild.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 2, 2010)

"Lucky?" Nyssa raises an eyebrow. "Is that so?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2010)

"I am...drunk..." he says trying to introduce himself. "Dangil, great Hero of the Land....I want to sleep...."


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 2, 2010)

"Enchanted," Nyssa says dryly.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

Before long, they arrive at the Guild house. Raven is sitting over the porch just chilling out. As she sees them come along, she whistles... "Hey! Nae! the rest of the eagles just landed" she called jokingly. Raven, gets down easily in a swift move and the moment she touches the ground, she sees Nyssa among them.  Her expression changes in a wink. "Who's _that?_"


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2010)

"A hot elf?" Luke answer bluntly in a joking voice. "Goes by the name of Nyssa and has some beef with Brenner or what ever his name is."

"And careful, Dangil just went and drowned himself," Luke points and the bound up Dangil. "We were going to take the boat to errrr

Red ville i think. Somewhere east I believe."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

Raven narrows her eyes and twists the corner of her mouth a little. "Mmph... Yeah, Redville is to the east. The docks are outside the city. The river is dangerous..."  she shrugs "...although is not something you wouldn't be able to handle"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2010)

"The boat! let's Go go go!" Dangil said getting up suddenly. "We have to find Brenda and get the book of....things in...there. Why is no one else drunk. Luke I'll ...uhh....Raven! Fly us there like a bird"

"Why don't I have a cooler name? Like Tiger! or Lion! What does Dangil mean??" he said laying back down and dozing


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

Lium opened the door and welcomed back. "I think, Dangil derives from the elven words of Adan (man), and Gil (Star)" ((Really, I was going to throw Star in there and I was surprised it actually means that)) he walked to Luke and the rest "Which I believe is a good name for him" 

Nyssa, has heard of this human man... He's the only son of the founder of the Guild, although not his leader. He has two older half-elf sisters who are in charge of the most important stuff. Still, he has one of the highest places on the organization. 

"You should be careful with the river. It's currents can get... quite wild" he explained.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2010)

((are you essentially trying to tell us that if we go on the river then we'll be fish food , oh and how long till I sober up? ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

(( Commoners will be fish food. You will be caviar.  /jk   Is indeed the quickest way to get there. He will sober up in 8 hours. If Liax doesn't post again, I might take Esme as an NPC and walking healing potion. LOL))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 3, 2010)

Nae was finishing her rabbit when the others arrived, she smiled at their approach.  "Eaglet will be staying here, at least for a while.  Nae and Ghost will be ready to go by morning, special medicine helped with the worst of the wounds."  Ghost lounged next to Nae occasionally chewing at his bandages whenever Nae wasn't watching.

"We go on the water?  Nae has hunted for fish in the lakes before," she mimed a swimming motion, "but that is slow.  If river is in the way we should look for shallows to cross at, wade across.  Swimming in rivers is dangerous."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

Note: Esme will heal what is left of Nae's wounds and Dangil's drunkenness.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Anya...”  the gnome sniffed with indignation at the elf, after they got Dangil on the cart, as they went back to the guild.

*At the guild...*

“Not going to swim the river Nae.  We are going to ride a boat!  There will be rapids so the river will get really wild!   The boat will bounce around and we'll have to hold on and it will be so much fun!!”  Anya chatters excitedly about the adventure they are about to go on.  She loves the city and all things that you can buy but she really enjoys being out and hitting a challenge head on.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2010)

((  You guys want to do anything else before heading to the docks? ))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2010)

((Nah, I'm good))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

"Nyssa Laraasi," Nyssa says in response to Raven, ignoring Luke's rather cruder introduction. She raises a hand to brush a strand of hair out of her face, and you can see -- probably for the first time -- the dark golden henna designs that snake up and down her arm. "I'm not interested in joining your organization, but the Church of Calistria is concerned about... certain implications concerning the Brenner situation."

Once inside the Guildhall, she glances around, taking note of Lium before focusing on Nae instead. "Another friend, I assume?" she asks, slightly thrown. She's less than familiar with coming across elves she does not know in Norinth. "And what exactly is going on in Redville?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2010)

Raven rolled her eyes when she saw the henna design on Nyssa's arm. "Oh, Calistran, how charming. Yeah, well, I'll be inside. Good luck with the river." she turns around unconcerned and leaves.

Lium eyes Raven a little surprised by her sudden leave and then clears his throat. "Erh... ehem... Seems like Brenner might have run to Redville. Is a good and peaceful place to hide"  he explains "You will just need to find a good boat to make the trip and a guide. That can be arranged easily"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2010)

Nae nodded at the newcomer.  "Nae is an Eagle," she paused and patted Ghost a moment, "Ghost is an Eagle too."  She paused again, looking the newcomer over carefully for a moment.  "You smell like the city, how is that?"

((Character note for what it's worth, Nae pretty much has no concept of personal boundaries.  She doesn't say things to be rude, or at least if she does she'll be blunt about it, she just doesn't understand the concepts involved.))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

Nyssa blinks at Nae, slightly taken aback. "I... do _not_ smell like the city," she scowls. "That's _disgusting_." 

She clearly can't decide whether or not she should be offended by this strange behaviour, and her attention drifts from Nae to Ghost. "Should I assume that the wolf is your surrogate mother?" she sniffs, switching to Elven.

[When Nyssa means to be rude, you'll know it. ]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2010)

Nae switches to Elven as well, though her Elven is as poor as her common, "Ghost isn't a mother, Ghost is a boy."  She blinks confused as if this should be apparent to anyone at a glance.  "Nae doesn't need a mother, Nae takes care of Nae."

She shrugs and reverts back to her question, "city smell is very complicated.  Some parts sickening yes, many people, lots of waste and refuse.  But also lots of good cooking and strange scent bottles and other things Nae doesn't understand."

She shrugs again, "Nae smells of the forest.  Mud and dirt and animals and their filth, but also the mist in the morning and the flowers in bloom and pine needles burning in the fire."

"Nae is just curious why this is different."

((Minor note, 'Nae' means 'Whisper' in Elven, but since Nae is confusing enough to read as it is I'm not going to change it))


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2010)

Meanwhile, Luke has placed himself behind Nyssa and been shadow copying her hand and expression movement to the point of exaggerating it over the top.

"Well, Lium I suppose you can organize a boat, then let us be on our way to Redville. We shouldn't let such a hot trail behind and catch this Brenner sooner than later," Luke says finally.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2010)

"There's a woman by the docks that goes by the nickname "Spears". If you give her a big incentive, she should agree on taking you to Redville in her boat" Lium told Luke.

The group then leaves to the docks outside the city. The place is busy with many fishermen bringing their catch from up the river. They see a very musculus woman getting the fish from her own boat.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2010)

"Ma'am would you know where I could find a person known as 'Spears'?" Luke asks the muscular woman. "We are in search for a ride eastwards," Luke finishes explaining.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2010)

"Yes! we shall brave the river with the hearts of lions. Sea lions!" Dangil said adding to Luke's comment

"Those are some impressive biceps." Dangil said and then did the Hercules pose to accentuate his


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2010)

The woman snorted at Dangil. "Alright sweetheart, I hear you. I'm Spears. You want to go down the river. Those are big words, heh" she said leaving a crate of fish in front of them. "I can take you but only for a bunch of money. 200 gold coins." she explained.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2010)

"How about 100g and you get to keep all the monsters we slay on the way?" Luke negotiates.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2010)

"150 and you get the ropes to avoid falling into the river" she said crossing her big arms. Any further convincing will require a bit of advanced diplomacy.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Oh come on...”  Anya stepped forward and batted the eyelashes of her big eyes.  “Can't you give us a break?  We don't have that much money.  And, we really need to go to the east...”  she sighed doing her best little girl impression.  “Please?  Pretty please with sugar on top?”


Diplomacy:
1d20+0
17+3 = 20

((  Thought I would give it a shot...))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2010)

Spears looked at Anya raising an eyebrow. "Mph..Fine. Just because you look like my little girl" she sighed and nodded in agreement "100 golds and the boat should better be unscratched when we get to Redville. Hop on." she said motioning them inside the boat.

"The river gets wild half way through. There are some nasty stuff living in that part of the rapids. If we are lucky we will be floating too fast for them to catch up" Spears said as she started to get the boat ready. A young cute girl, no more than 10 years old came rushing to take the crate of fishes. "Take it to the market, my pearl. Mama is going to be late for dinner" Spears tells the girl.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2010)

"Then let us be off!" Luke says after getting on the boat. He does a pose pointing his finger due east and letting the wind blow through him.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 6, 2010)

[Nyssa was apparently too busy talking to Nae to get involved in the negotiation. Otherwise you probably wouldn't have had to pay at all, lol, bard spells.]



EvilMoogle said:


> Nae switches to Elven as well, though her Elven is as poor as her common, "Ghost isn't a mother, Ghost is a boy."  She blinks confused as if this should be apparent to anyone at a glance.  "Nae doesn't need a mother, Nae takes care of Nae."
> 
> She shrugs and reverts back to her question, "city smell is very complicated.  Some parts sickening yes, many people, lots of waste and refuse.  But also lots of good cooking and strange scent bottles and other things Nae doesn't understand."
> 
> ...



"Male, is it?" Nyssa says, glancing surreptitiously at the wolf again. "I don't think I've ever seen a wolf before to know, one way or the other."

As the group heads off towards the river, she nods a bit. "Perfumes and spices, I guess those could be associated with a scent of the city," she allows, though she still doesn't sound happy about it. "As for good cooking..." she glances again at Ghost, "as long as I don't smell like _that_, I suppose."

She studies Nae throughout the rest of the walk, gets a 16 on a Perception role and a natural 20 on a Bluff (at least I don't _look_ like I'm totally sniffing the druid!), and shrugs. "Your nose must be more attuned -- or more neurotic -- than mine. I certainly don't smell _sunshine and mist_ on you."

She watches as Luke "negotiates" with Spears, and is about to intervene -- she's still trying to decide between simple diplomacy and something with a bit more _sting_, she's got just the spell for it -- when Anya steps in.

_If they want to spend 100gp, I suppose I might as well let them,_ she decides. Nyssa doesn't currently have a penny to her name, so she's certainly not going to be financing this madness.

"...You might want to sit down before you fall out, Luke."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2010)

Spears passes a rope to everyone "Be sure to tie it around your waist unless you want to test your swimming skills" she warns everyone.

As they get ready, Spears starts slowly navigating the boat to the main current.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 7, 2010)

Nyssa ties the rope around her waist and begins to carefully eye the waters for anything that might be lurking beneath.

[Perception: 1d20 (6) + 7 = 13]


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2010)

After posing Luke, too, ties the rope around his waist. "So what you looking at?" Luke asks Nyssa. "The pretty water current?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

Rhaella doesn't finds anything for the moment. Spears takes the boat to the central current of the river. 

After an hour, the river starts showing the characteristic white water of rapids and they suddenly increase their speed. "Alright then! Here we come. Grab something and hold the best you can. Now is the time to keep an eye around. You never know where those things might jump from" 

Here the river forms a small canyon, so there's little space to run to.



(( Perception check Please! ))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2010)

*Anya...*

Quickly, Anya tied the rope around her small waist and rushed to the bow of the boat.  “WOOHOO!!  BRING IT ON!!!”  she yells to the wind and grabs on.

Perception:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

(( As a note, Ghost has this face during the trip: " Do not want!  Water! Water everywhere!" He's a little anxious ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> "Male, is it?" Nyssa says, glancing surreptitiously at the wolf again. "I don't think I've ever seen a wolf before to know, one way or the other."
> 
> As the group heads off towards the river, she nods a bit. "Perfumes and spices, I guess those could be associated with a scent of the city," she allows, though she still doesn't sound happy about it. "As for good cooking..." she glances again at Ghost, "as long as I don't smell like _that_, I suppose."
> 
> She studies Nae throughout the rest of the walk, gets a 16 on a Perception role and a natural 20 on a Bluff (at least I don't _look_ like I'm totally sniffing the druid!), and shrugs. "Your nose must be more attuned -- or more neurotic -- than mine. I certainly don't smell _sunshine and mist_ on you."


((This should be good....))

"Never seen a...?"  Nae trails off confused for a moment then jumps slightly understanding.  "Ah Nae understands.  Boy wolves have sticks, girl wolves have sleeves.  Nae has noticed most people in the cities wear clothes all the time and mostly ignore animals so girl-Elf may have never seen a stick before."  She nods to herself satisfied.

"Boy wolves also tend to have more muscles in the front, stronger wrestling and biting.  Girl wolves tend to be a bit sleeker, somewhat faster runners.  Also smarter but don't tell Ghost that."  Nae petted Ghost affectionately as she continued.

Nae stopped dead when confronted with the boat but with some prodding she (and Ghost) entered and tied themselves in.

Nae Perception:
1d20+11
19+11 = 30  (Holy crap!)

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13




soulnova said:


> (( As a note, Ghost has this face during the trip: " Do not want!  Water! Water everywhere!" He's a little anxious ))



((I'd bet that has more to do with the rope than the actual water.  Wolves don't terribly mind water, even running water.))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 7, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((This should be good....))
> 
> "Never seen a...?"  Nae trails off confused for a moment then jumps slightly understanding.  "Ah Nae understands.  Boy wolves have sticks, girl wolves have sleeves.  Nae has noticed most people in the cities wear clothes all the time and mostly ignore animals so girl-Elf may have never seen a stick before."  She nods to herself satisfied.
> 
> ...



(Oh, dear god!)

"Nae doesn't understand very well at all if Nae thinks that girl-Elf has never seen a... stick before," Nyssa says, staring at Nae. For a moment, she can't decide whether or not to continue in this line of conversation. "City dwellers don't wear clothes all the time, simply... in public. Come, when we've finished with Brenner, I shall have to take you to the Church of Calistria. I'm sure it will be an... eye opening experience, and one long overdue."



Muk said:


> After posing Luke, too, ties the rope around his waist. "So what you looking at?" Luke asks Nyssa. "The pretty water current?"



Nyssa turns around and cocks an eyebrow. "I certainly don't see anything prettier to look at," she says. When they hit the white water, she does another careful scan of the area, her hand falling to the hilt of an old, ornate elven blade that rests at her waist.

[Perception 1d20 (17) + 7 =24]


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2010)

Preception:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17

"Well how about the pretty sun up in the sky?" Luke tries being a smartass  (and gives Nyssa the emocon look ;P)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

The boat starts rocking from one side to the other. There are some rocks ahead, but Spears manages to avoid them smoothly. 

Luke then starts seeing shadows hiding behind said rocks and they start following the boat. There are 4 "swimming shadows". A couple of them get their heads out of the water to have a peek... the creatures have fish heads but with a humanoid body!

Anya, Nae and Nyssa also see this but, specially Nae, realize there are some of these strange creatures ahead. They are... they are rising a huge net from the river to catch the boat!!

Nae realizes they have spears and some kind of small crossbows ready to attack.

(( Perception 30=  One of them has a broken nail. Another has a scale missing. Two of them wink at each other. One is clearly a female in heat. /jk lol ))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 7, 2010)

[Knowledge arcana, religion, or nobility (lol) to know what said strange creatures are? 1d20 (19!) + 7 = 26 on whichever roll is applicable. Probably nature. Bloody city elf.]


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2010)

"Ohh, Fishheads!" Luke says seeing fish heads. "So do we shoot them or do we shoot them?"


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 7, 2010)

"They're trying to raise a net up ahead," Nyssa points out to Luke, pulling her sword clear of its scabbard and resting it against the floor. Its long and slender blade is not the sort of thing you usually associate with a bard. 

Intimidate 1d20 (1) + 4 = BOTCH.
Diplomacy 1d20 (11) + 9 = 20

"You clearly want something from us," Nyssa calls out to the creatures beneath. "If it's a meal, I would suggest chasing down easier prey." She waves her sword at them and almost drops it. "If it's something more abstract, send someone up and we'll be happy to talk."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

Rhaella has heard of these creatures before. They are found in warm waters and are normally not very dangerous by themselves. They like to attack from a distance with ranged weapons. In the tales of old, they were called Locathah and were blamed from drowning sailors and other seafaring accidents. These ones appear to be their river cousins.


(( As a note, no one here has seen the sea. If any, you have seen "White Lake", which is the biggest body of water around.  ))

What will the party do? The boat is going directly to the net quite quickly.

NYSSA: The 4 locathah follow the boat from behind, but do not close in. They are keeping their distance. The other two raising the net cannot hear the intimidation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2010)

((Diplomacy?  What's a diplomacy?))

Nae readies her bow and takes aim at one of the locathah working on the net.

Attacks:
1d20+6
6+6 = 12 (Meh, maybe if they're flatfooted while working with the net? +1 if they're within 30')

1d20+6
5+6 = 11

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
12+6 = 18

1d20+6
3+6 = 9

Damage:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4 (+1 if within 30')

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

/Edit:
Initiative: Nae
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Ghost will pace anxiously near Nae being unable to ranged attack.
Initiative: Ghost
1d20+1
15+1 = 16

Ghost Attacks (If able/needed):
1d20+3
20+3 = 23  ((Crit!))

1d20+3
18+3 = 21

1d20+3
12+3 = 15

1d20+3
18+3 = 21

1d20+3
2+3 = 5

Ghost Damages:
1d6+2
5+2 = 7 (x2)

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

Ghost Trips:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

((Locathah? I was sure it'd be Sahuagin))




soulnova said:


> (( Perception 30=  One of them has a broken nail. Another has a scale missing. Two of them wink at each other. One is clearly a female in heat. /jk lol ))



((Aim for the missing scale!  It's his weak spot!))


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeing Nae attacking the net guys Luke follows suit with his xbow. Luke is also attacking the net guys.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Reload

1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Reload

1d20+5
18+5 = 23





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




1d10+0
6+0 = 6

1d10+0
9+0 = 9

1d10+0
3+0 = 3




Initiative:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 8, 2010)

Initiative: 1d20 + 4. 

...oh, I got a 1.

[edit] Can't attack unless something comes in range, but if you want me to roll just in case...

Attack: 1d20 (18) + 5 = 23. Crit threat.
1d20 (13) + 5 = 18. (Confirm?) 
Damage: 1d10 = 2. 4 if confirmed. Dammit, d10.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2010)

Dangil was happily on the boat making up a random song about how he was on a boat (a motherfucking boat) when the rest of the party started to react to things in the water.

"Aha! Luke you curr, now it is time for you to feel the consequences of your actions of losig the drinking contest with me. I shall fashion a fishing rod out of my sword and you shall be bait!" He smirks. 

"Fish head people eh? BEHOLD MY DAZZLING DISPLAY!!" he shouts as he stands tall and raises his sword in the air

Init
1d20+4
6+4 = 10


Intimidate
1d20+7
5+7 = 12
(Yes....behold it...I'm probably going to get shot now )


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2010)

(( for those who haven't.... Roll initiatives and Attacks, please  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2010)

((Added Initiative to my last post))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2010)

*Anya...*

“Alright!  Action!”  The gnome squealed but quickly realized all she had was her hammer pick.  “Damn I need to get a bow...”  She growled.  Keeping her place at the bow of the boat she she will try to cut through the net if they get close enough.  ((Damn she is useless here... lol))

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
5+2 = 7

1d20+2
7+2 = 9

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
19+2 = 21


Damage

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
1+0 = 1






((Did we leave Spots at the guild?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

Initiative:
Roll(1d20)+2: 15,+2 (17)

Deciding that setting the net on fire would not be a good course of action, Jace instead attacks the holders with magic missile.

Ranged Touch: Roll(1d20)+2: 17,+2 (19)

Damage: Roll(1d4)+1: 2,+1 (3)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2010)

(( Uhm, guys, could we post 5 rounds of attacks?? I can't do much with only one action xD ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2010)

((Well, I was kinda guessing the situation will change after the one attack   But I can post more rolls if you want))

/Edit:
((So Added))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2010)

*ROUND 1*

Spears tries to turn the front of the boat to break the net. "Dammit, hang onto something!" she warns as they boat crashes into the net. 

Nae knows the water dwellers  are trouble. She readies her bow and starts shooting at the net holders. They are trying frantically to tie it up to some hube rocks. One of them is hit by her first arrow and snarls angry. They start screaming in a unknown language.


Jace takes this chance and tries to off the same fish-head as Nae... but he still holds.

Spears takes out a dagger and gets close to the net. "Dangil! Nyssa! Help me out with this! Break it! Cut it!" she yells back to the others as she slashes at the trap.



Nae sends Ghost to bite the net too as the other fish-heads are climbing other river rocks to shoot at them at the distance, they don't seem to want to get close. Ghost grabs the net and tries to make a whole in it... Successfuly!! @w@


The 4 Locathah finished climbing the rocks to have a better shot at them. They fire their light crossbows. 
Anya is hit in the shoulder (-4dmg), as so is Dangil (-3dmg). The other two fail to aim to Nyssa and Nae.


Anya is not happy.  Oh, they are sooo going to get it. (( Yes, Spot is at the guild. It would be seriously dangerous to bring him in the boat)) She shoots at the guys attacking them, but they manage to dodge her bolts.


Dangil tries to use his HERO STRENGTH to break the net.

Luke focuses on the second net holder. Luke shoots him in his fishy leg. The creature makes clicks and growls clearly annoyed, but still standing.

Nyssa assists Dangil with the net too.




*ROUND 2*

Nae finishes off the first Net holder. He arrow get in the middle of his chest and he falls to the white rapids. 

The Net looses a little of its strength.

Jace is finding concentrating a little difficult with all the water and movement around. ((  ))

Ghost bites the net once again and shakes it. He looks like a puppy  trashing a sock... A very big and dangerous puppy.




The locathah shoot at Ghost twice as he's doing most of the damage to the net. (-3dmg) (-2dmg) The remaining two attack Nae (-4dmg) and Jace (-5dmg).


Anya can't shoot well with all the splashes around. She curses all the fish in the world!! She will never eat fish again! Wait, no, change that... She will eat ALL THE FISH IN THE WORLD! YES! 

Dangil calls for the MIGHTY STREGNTH from within his fiery soul and gets MOAR POWER (Rage!) and rips part of the net off. The boat starts moving slowly again. 

The remaining Locatathah is going ballistic waving his arms around calling for help with the net. He can't do this alone. D: 

Luke reloads and eyes the remaining Net Holder. We wont last long. Luke snickers. 



*ROUND 3*

Nae gets ahead of Luke and shots dead the remaining net holder. (( , she stole his kill :3)) 

"Gah?" his motionless body falls to the river. 

Without someone to keep the net up, the force of the river pushes the boat forward without much more problem through the holes made by Dangil, Ghost and Nyssa. 

The remaining Locathah rise their fist to the heavens and most likely curse at the party as they drift quickly away from them. They try to follow them to no vail.




The boat is a little scratched at the side by the rocks but overrall is in good condition. 


The two locatha corpses float at the side of the boat. They have a bunch of necklaces and small pearls adorning their bodies. ((for a total of 200gp))


200 EXP


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2010)

As the fight finishes, Esme casts a cure light wounds on Ghost (6hp). She is clearly not made for battles but she will assist in any healing. She then channels positive energy to heal the whole party (+5hp for everyone at 30ft from here).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2010)

soulnova said:


> (( , she stole his kill :3))


((Silly metal bow is too slow for combat, might be okay for platform hunting))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2010)

Anya...

“Ha ha!  See!  See!”  The gnome screamed running toward the stern of the boat, as far as the rope would let her.  “You couldn't touch us you stupid guppies!  Try it again and I will gut you like the fish you are!” she couldn't help taunting them, that had made her pretty angry. 

((  Anya has a bow?  What are the stats!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2010)

(( Argh xD ))



> Keeping her place at *the bow *of the boat she she will try to cut through the net if they get close enough.



((Oops!  somehow when I read the rolls, that stuck on my mind. yeah, a small shortbow... *cough* xD ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

Nae pokes one of the bodies of the Locatathah with her spear looking at it oddly, "Nae eats fish sometimes, in the summer when the cool water feels good.  Nae has never seen a fish-person before though."

Knowledge: Nature
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

((Technically Locatathah are native to salt-water climes, if that's true in this world can Nae identify that?  If this isn't a plot point never-mind   Though if there's anything else strange with them she'll investigate what she can))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2010)

"We are once again victorious!!" Dangil yells triumphantly He proceeds to attempt to high five the party.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2010)

Nae doesn't find anything strange on the fish-head. He actually looks pretty much like a Trout. Nae thinks they should be other kinds of Fish-heads in anycase. She remembres something, a voice... "...Yes, those fish swim very fast, but they live in salt water, in the sea. As soon as the roads are safe, we'll take you there..." That's all Nae can remember  and that the trip never came. The memory gets brushed aside, like its usual. She can be bothered with such things while there could be more danger ahead. 

Esme shyly high fives Dangil when she's done healing the party. 


Spears pats Anya and Dangil in the back. "Well done guys! Now just keep an eye ahead. Is better if we don't have any more surprises"

The river's flow keeps going fast for a while and then it slows down little by little as it gets wider. After another hour of more, they spot a small dock ahead with several smaller boats and drafts and children using the last light of the day to play in the water. A couple of dogs run in the edge of the river and one of them joins the kids swimming and barking.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

"Is that our destination?" Nyssa asks, nodding towards the dock.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

((Poor Nae always getting troubled by her memories  ))

After her inspection of the fish-man Nae will go back the center of the boat with Ghost and go back to trying to keep him (and herself) distracted from the boat ride.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2010)

Ghost pretty much gets calmer as they approach the docks. He licks Nae's face a little happier to be on ground soon.

Spears nods at Nyssa "Yeap. Good old Redville, home of the rich and drunk" She jokes about the several vineyards in the area. Right now the they can't see much of the land as the sun is setting and people start lighting the street lamps. Compared to the Capital, Redville is truly a leisure destination. All the streets are cobbled and kept clean for their noble visitors.

@JACE
Jace knows people's only options here are to work as a servant on one of the noble's cottages or as a farm hand in the vineyards.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

"Rich and drunk," Nyssa laughs. "I do enjoy the sound of that. Do you know what the best inn in the town is? I wouldn't mind gleaning some information... and perhaps a bit of coin in the process."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2010)

@Nyssa
Spears shakes her head. "Sorry lass, I don't usually come here. I'll have to head back as soon as possible, you see..." she pointed at the boat and the river "The current only goes one way... I'll sell this old boat and with the rest of the money head back home on a caravan and buy a nice new boat there" she said with a wink. "that's why I didn't want this one to get damaged on the way here... it would make it harder to sell" Spears docks the boat.

The kids that were swimming are leaving the river now and overhear Nyssa. "Hey there Miss! Miss Elf! You want a nice place to stay?" the kids hurry to the side of the boat all wet. "The Iron Traveller is the best around!" one of them yells happily but is shhh'ed by his friends.

"Silly! We were supposed to ask for a coin!" a little girl nudges him in the side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2010)

Jace looked around nervously. "If Brenner planned on staying here for any extended amount of time the first thing he would do is look for a job. And around Redville there's only two things you can be - a servant or a farmhand. My advice is to check local businesses and see if they have any new hires."


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2010)

"Oh great, more nobles," Luke facepalms himself.

"Well, the other option would probably if we get on the good side of a few nice and honest nobles," Luke thinks. "Having a good patron is half the work, especially in a place full of nobles. That way you have way more leeway in you options how to deal with someone."


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 11, 2010)

"The Iron Traveller? And where might that be?" Nyssa smiles at the children. Very useful. "Someone ought to give them one of the coins taken from the Locatathah," she tells the rest of the party, having not quite picked up her portion of it yet.

"That's good thinking... Jace, is it? I don't think we've been introduced yet?" she smiles at the sorcerer. "If you want to follow up on that... well, I suppose everyone can follow up on whatever leads they're working on, and then meet up at the Iron Traveller at nightfall. I'll go there straightaway, see what the nobles have to say."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2010)

"Leads...." Dangil wondered what he was going to do in the city. Dangil gave the kids two gold. "What's there to do in Redville? Any jobs need doing? People who need help? Dastardly evil villains that need thwarting. I am Dangil protector of the weak and soon to be legendary hero of all in this land."

He smiled at the kids "You shall be my guardians here. The loyal Knights of the Eagles!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2010)

Once docked Nae and Ghost gratefully run off the ship happy to be able to stretch their legs without worry of the swift waters.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

@JACE
Jace knows the kids are right: The best Inn around is the Iron Traveller but still, given Brenner's situation he would go for something less... fancy. There's still enough light to give a stroll.

@Dangil
The kids giggle. "Well, you can help in the field. Or maybe do my chores!" he said hopefully.

@NYSSA
The kids cheer about the coin and lead Nyssa to the Inn. (with whomever wants to follow) The place is high class, nothing like the Dreamy Wagon. Hardwood floors, a great chimney (with no fire, the night is actually warm) and fine wine. A couple of bards are singing classic works in the small stage. A group of noble women chat in a table while the men debate in the bar.


A  little down the street form the Iron Traveller, they see the townsfolk gathering in another more "accessible" tavern after a long day of work.


@Nae
The two remaining small dogs get weary of Ghost and start barking and sniff around him. Ghost growls a little but ignores them. Every time he turns his head to them the dogs whine and circle back with their tails down.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 11, 2010)

Nyssa's going to want to speak with whomever is in charge of the entertainment here. Classic songs are nice and all, but a Calistrian dancer is way better. If she can turn a couple eyes, maybe she can get some of the nobles more than interested in talking to her.

[[Got an exam now-ish, will be back tonight.]]


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2010)

Luke will head towards the a little less high class in and get him a room there. He'll work on his xbow. Tomorrow is still a day worth getting all the intel needed.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

((KK, gotta go too. I will be back *Terminator theme* tonight. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2010)

Nae makes a quick clicking sound, chastising Ghost, "leave the pups alone Ghost, let's run and stretch our legs for a bit, enjoy the feel of the ground again."

Nae will take off jogging with Ghost around the edge of the village, perhaps see what she can see for a while.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2010)

*Anya...*

Pausing in the middle of the street Anya looks between the elf and the cowboy, indecision crossing her face as she tries to decide which way to go.  Eventually she will follow Luke to the lesser of the two taverns figuring there would be more along her lines there.  

Walking into the place she scans the patrons then takes a seat ordering a juice.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2010)

"Chores eh? Unless one of them is fighting a large dragon, I think I shall leave it in your capable hands!" He said. 

Dangil rather fancies the more "accessible" bar having seen the nobles in the Iron Traveller. He tells the party that he'll be with the men of action and not the men of talk.

((Lol just a bunch of common folk aren't we. Though creating a ruckus in the noble place would be fun too lol))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2010)

Luke, Dangil, Anya and Esme follow the commoners to the other tavern. The sign in the door reads: "The Blue Pearl" and below a newer sign "All shirmp you can eat in one hour, 1gp!! TODAY ONLY!"

The tavern is bustling with people. Old and young are drinking and eating shrimps as there was no tomorrow.  
The party take one of the last available tables and a man takes their order. He brings a sweet grape juice for Anya.

Everyone is talking and if there's any music you can hardly hear it. 

"-I swear! I don't know how Machoby gets so good catch. The lucky bastard"

"-so she cut his balls-"

"He's kinda dreamy isn't he!? Teeheehee"

There are rooms available if they want to spend the night there.




@Nyssa
 Nyssa asks the owner and the bards for permission to perfom. The owner gives her a long look and nods. He can tell Nyssa can be great enternainment. The bards start playing for her....


((Perform Check for Nyssa))
((Sorry for the delay))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2010)

"All you can eat shrimp?! 1gp? Sign me up!" Dangil said. "What are shrimp?" he adds


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2010)

"Shrimps for 1gp? I eat!" Luke says. "Let's see how many you can eat Dangil!"


*Spoiler*: _Eating rolls=fort saves?_ 




1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
2+5 = 7

1d20+5
4+5 = 9

1d20+5
7+5 = 12

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
20+5 = 25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2010)

((No, the fort rolls are actually needed for saves vs. dysentery  ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2010)

(( LOL ))

Nae runs around the town for a while until the sun is gone and most people are back their homes or in the taverns. She sees the mansions over the vineyards with their windos lit, surrounded by beautiful gardens. Of course, the gardens do not feel natural. They planted them and gave them forms of... small cute animals. Uhu, figures.

Her and Ghost are eventually drawn to the Pearl tavern by the smell of food. The place is packed, but she can clearly see Dangil and Luke eating like gooses... swallowing every shrimp they have in front of them. OM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 14, 2010)

[[Perform (Dance) 1d20 (16) + 8 = 24]]

Nyssa shakes her head a bit at what the bards are playing. _A little bit slower_, she requests, _but with more drums. No,* more* drums. Yes, *that*. That's *perfect*._ By the time she's gotten the bards to do what she wants, the music sounds something like the Can?ao do Mar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Nyssa shakes her...


((*head perks up a moment*))



Rhaella said:


> ...head a bit at what the bards are playing.



((Oh.  Never mind, carry on then.))

((Will post with Nae in a bit, work is sucking rather royally for me today  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2010)

Jace decides to follow Nyssa, figuring he'd be less likely to run into...family where she was headed. And besides, _somebody_ needed to keep an eye on their newest member.

Jace did not fail to recognize the irony in that line of thought. He let it slide.

Instead, he watched Nyssa dance. She certainly was good, captivating most of the crowd, mostly the men. Jace had to admit her style was effective, if unusual for a bard.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And besides, _somebody_ needed to keep an eye on their newest member.



Careful. I might _Fascinate_ you.



EvilMoogle said:


> ((*head perks up a moment*))



Less shake and more... well, think slow, controlled Beledi.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2010)

(( MORE COWBELL!? !! ))

Nyssa dances like she hasn't in a long a time. Her moves caught quickly the attention of everyone there. The woman whisper words of awe and wish they could move like that. The men... oh the men! The rich young man she slightly touched is speechless and quite impressed by her dance. The bartender refills everyone's drinks taking advantage of their fascination.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2010)

Nae cautiously approaches the tavern then motions to Ghost a moment, "Ghost wait outside, too crowded in there.  Nae will bring him some food."  She enters cautiously approaching the others and inspects the shrimp carefully a moment.

Once satisfied she smiles broadly at her companions, "ah!  Water-bugs!  Nae wonders how they gathered so many.  Good food for Raun'anto (Dangil), help keep muscles big.  Water-bugs eat fish waste, avoid bad things that way.  Probably good for Metal-bow-man too, help work up arms."

"Can Nae and Ghost have water-bugs too?"  She pauses thinking a moment then pulls out her heavy purse thudding it on the table, "can trade shineys, catching this many water-bugs would take Nae many days.  Much easier to find shineys."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2010)

The waiter hears Nae and nods. He can't really speak as there's lots of people and everything is noisy. He brings a bucket of grilled shrimps to her for one gold.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 14, 2010)

Nyssa is going to *gently* remind people that gold is nice too. 

Once she's done dancing, she's then going to inform the bartender that she'll be in town for a little bit, and is available to dance for a bit at night for a set wage and lodging per night. [Diplomacy 1d20 (6) + 9 = 15]

She's then going to start mingling with the customers (particularly the young male ones) and subtly drive conversation towards gods and religion as much as possible. She's going to very carefully listen to the conversation, read body language, and see if the discussion on religion makes them uncomfortable in any way, if they know more than they're saying, etc.

[Diplomacy 1d20 (11) + 9 = 20]
[Sense Motive 1d20 (19) + 6 = 25]


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2010)

Seeing how full the tavern is, Luke wonders if there are still enough rooms.

"Hey waiter(ess), do you know if there are still enough beds and room for six people? Looks pretty full in here.

And the shrimps were fantastic." He continues eating them.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

"Yeah. There's some place left. Most of the people are here for the food, not the beds" he says loudly so Luke can hear him over the crowd.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

@NYSSA
The young men are easy to talk to as they seem certainly friendly towards Nyssa. They don't seem to be very knowable of religious matters beyond what people are taught in Sunday school. That doesn't stop them to try to impress Nyssa with an 'deep conversation'.

"-and of course, Iora is one of the greatest as she created the world" 

"I believe you are mistaken Norlan. I'm positive Aludbintaya was the one who made the world"

"That's nonsense. Iora's title is the Keeper of the World." 

"But Aludbintaya was the one who created the world and its wards and THEN she gave it to Iora for 'Keeping'" 

"Yes, yes, he's right. Actually, I seem to remember Iora was sad and Aludbintaya made Aludnath as gift to cheer Iora up. My old teacher told me Aludnath even means '_Gift of the Queen'_ in the old speak, you know, for _ALUD_bintaya (Queen Goddess)" 

"I still think is nonsense" 


(( *Pretty much every religious talk ever* ))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2010)

Having tried one shrimp, Dangil proceeded to fill his face full of it. "Ebicious!" he says with his mouth full. 

"I feel like an arm wrestle!" he shouts as loud as he can, "Any takers?! Lets see what the people of this town are made of!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

Sadly, most of the people in the Tavern are focused on eating and dont seem to be in for arm wrestling. These are not mercenaries like back at Starryvale, these are farmers who are taking a once in a lifetime opportunity to fill their bellies. The people around the tables cheer up Dangil, and excuse themselves to continue eating. He can't blame them, they are DELICIOUS.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2010)

"Ahhhh...Oh well back to eating OM NOM NOM NOM!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

Jace figures that Nyssa has her task well in hand and will walk down the street to the bar with the rest of the party. He'll check to make sure they have beds and then go up to sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

Jace gets to the tavern. Nae is outside feeding Ghost a bucket of shrimp. Huh.

Inside the place is packed but Dangil and Luke stand out... but not Anya, as she would have to be standing one the table to be clearly seen, so let's not go into that. 

As Jace passes them to make sure there are beds, Esme offers him half her shrimp order as she's already full and has nowhere the fortitude as -those two- to keep eating. Jace takes a moment to eat something as he hasn't got anything on his stomach since morning. 

The party can hear a small group of people on the table beside them. 

"But you just met her like... what? Two days ago?" a young man asks his friend.

"Yes, but you don't understand! She's... she's... I don't have words! She's like the sun" the guy must be 17 at most. "And her voice... her voice is the voice of angels"

"Bah, You said the same with old Randall's daughter" another young man snorts and eats some more shrimps.

"Yeah, besides you can't just give up everything here"  

Funny, that's what Jace did. He's actually about the same age but he clearly is just a farmboy, nothing like him. If any, Jace pities the young man. Just a fool in love. He seems familiar but no one he hanged with before. Jace brushes the noise of the conversation aside and finishes his shrimps. The sooner he gets upstairs to the rooms, the less chance he has on running into someone from his past.












Suddenly...

...the young fool bursts into flames.


His friends stare at him for a second before their brains can react into what was happening. They scream and fall back in horror. The young man gives a chilling cry of pain.

(( Reactions please  ))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2010)

Dangil jumps backwards in surprise at a man spontaneously combusting. 

"Fire!" he shouts and points. He will whip out his long (easy now) bedroll, unravel it and attempt to smother the man with it. 

(I have the improvisational equipment - not sure if you want a roll on it to see if it was succesful - but here's one anyways:

1d20+0
2+0 = 2

....great. )

Upon likely failing the task (and possibly making the situation worse) he shall hope the others don't fail as hard as he does.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

((Just adding flavor while the rest posts))

The man's friends try to help Dangil but they can't do much either.

Most of the other patrons yell in confussion and run for the door. Fire on a packed building is never good news. Nae hears screams and smells of... burning flesh and hair. People rush outside the tavern in panic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2010)

((Nae is outside the commotion is inside yes?))

At the sound of the screams Nae lowers the shrimp she was about to toss to Ghost and creeps back towards the building, motioning for Ghost to stay behind her.  Assuming she can see the flames somewhat through the crowds (take 10 on perception is 21) she whispers to Ghost, "big fire inside, dangerous to have in buildings like that."  She backs up slowly motioning for Ghost to do the same.  "People running soon, if it gets out of control shelter probably lost.  Nae thinks they need to be more careful if they're going to have so many buildings so close like this."

((Nae casts 'entangle' and 'obscuring mist' inside and lobs a few flasks of flaming oil shouting "Burn Human Scum!"  ))

((No, not really))

((/Edit I'm going on 45 hours without sleep or so, so I'm probably crashing soon.))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

(( SLEEP NAO  ))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2010)

*Anya...*

"Roast too?"  The gnome had been sneaking shrimp out of Dangil's bucket but almost choked on the last one when the flames began and it turned out to be a human.  Though it was a surprise the gnome didn't miss a beat before grabbing her glass of juice and throwing it on the man.  Unfortunately it was almost gone so it didn't even make a dent, only hissed slightly.  “Put him out!”  she yelled but didn't approach with so many others around she knew she could be trampled.  Instead she looks around to make sure everyone is getting out.  

Perception:

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

(( But apparently the smoke has gotten in her eyes.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

"Son of a bitch!" Jace shouts. He's going to get as far away from the boy as possible without losing sight of him - people don't just burst into flames, and he wants to find out what's going on.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2010)

((Spellcraft check for Jace ))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 15, 2010)

After getting involved in a heated debate about the impossibility of the existence of an omnibenevolent god in a flawed world, Nyssa leaves the tavern, somewhat amused despite her inability to discover anything worthwhile. Hopefully she can get the innkeep to pay her to stay at the best room in his inn later.

She's walking down the street, trying to figure out exactly where the rest of the party went, when she hears the lovely sound of screaming. Suddenly cautious, Nyssa makes her way to the tavern in time to watch everyone rushing out.

She tries to get a decent look at what's going on without getting stampeded.

[[Oh god, this suddenly feels like a Cthulhu game I recently played.]]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

From the windows and the open door, Nyssa can see someone is on fire inside. Nae is outside with her too, trying to stay away from the door to allow people to leave and mostly to not get trampled by the people leaving in panic.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 16, 2010)

[[Oh god, oh god, I took Knowledge Nobility instead of Spellcraft ahahaha.]]

"What happened?" Nyssa asks Nae, even as she casts Detect Magic, unwilling to assume that anything in this particular situation is strictly natural.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2010)

((Is the body still twitching and is he still screaming if not then Luke will do this))

"Dangil help me for a sec," Luke says and points towards the nearest table. He lifts it with some aid turns it over and then with the flat side squishes it over the flaming body.

Int Check?
1d20+3
14+3 = 17


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2010)

((Can I go ahead and take 20 on both a spellcraft and knowledge: Arcana? If not, here are the roles))

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12

Knowledge Arcana:
Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> [[Oh god, oh god, I took Knowledge Nobility instead of Spellcraft ahahaha.]]
> 
> "What happened?" Nyssa asks Nae, even as she casts Detect Magic, unwilling to assume that anything in this particular situation is strictly natural.



"Nae doesn't know, Nae feeding Ghost outside when people started screaming and running."  She gestures vaguely inside, "fires inside hard to handle, maybe got out of control?  Doesn't seem to be getting worse though."

((Oh, hey, Nae has spellcraft.    Well, this should be interesting))

Spellcraft: Were the spirits involved? 
1d20+7
10+7 = 17


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2010)

"How does a man spontaneously combust!? A woman must be involved! My mother always told me that if I think about them too much I shall set myself on fire! I thought she was lying but it seems it is true! I shall not think about them again!"

He helped Luke flip over the table. 

"Barkeep! don't you have water to put him out??!" Dangil shouted


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

The place is a Chaos and Jace is not able to think of anything as the man finishes burning. This is something he never seen or heard before.

Nae sees the flames and realizes those are not natural flames. The way they engulf the man are like tentacles that are coming from his mouth. She has never seen something like this before.

Nyssa casts Detect Magic and manages to see the burning man is glowing with a moderate aura. The aura will linger for a couple of minutes.

The man doesn't last much and falls to the tavern's floor where Luke tries to put him off. The heat had been too strong and he had burned out quickly. Anya jumps on the table to squish him and stop the flames. Dangil help Luke too. 

Finally, the remaining flames are stopped. The place is mostly empty, Nae and Nyssa are by the door, the owner was bringing a bucket of water (no use now), and the friends of the man are standing still around him pale as snow. No one talks for a couple of seconds while the reality of what just happen settles in...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2010)

A chill passes through Nae and she hisses, "someone spoke to the fire spirits and told them to do this."  She enters slowly Ghost keeping close to her, "keep an eye open, the spirits are still watching if one who commands them is still here it could be dangerous."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2010)

"Spirits?" Jace asks, recovering his wits. "Is she serious, or she just being weird again?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

The man's friends seem really scared when Nae talks about the spirits and make a protection sign with their hands. One of them even kisses a small symbol on his necklace. "What... what kind of creature can make such thing?" one of them finally talks. They look around waiting for something to pop up and attack them...

The young man is totally charred. A waiter hurries to bring a mantle and cover the body. The people outside start to look through the windows, trying to make sense of what happened.


((Nyssa: perception and intelligence roll please  ))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2010)

*Anya...*

The gnome looked at the man's companions, glances at Nae then back again.  “Why would something like this happen?  What have you guys been up to?  He had to have pissed someone off.  What is going on?  Where has he been the last couple of days?  Is there anybody that would want him dead?  Does he he really like shrimp?  What was his name?  Where does he live?  What is his standing in the village?”  as per normal Anya just starts firing her questions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> "Spirits?" Jace asks, recovering his wits. "Is she serious, or she just being weird again?"



"You think a spark flew from the fire and caused this?"  Nae peered at Jace curiously, "that might catch a bed of twigs and brush alight but not a man."

"Someone called out to the spirits of fire, asked them to twist and turn about this man like snakes writhing," she pauses and shudders clearly as uncomfortable with the concept as many of the others.

"Nae has," she stops suddenly unsure of how to proceed.  After a moment she retries, "Nae has seen aftereffects of spirits before, never something like this though.  You yourself," Nae pointed at Jace, "were going to ask the frost spirits to grasp at Eaglet."  She glances about nervously still not sure exactly what happened.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2010)

"Ah! Spirits eh?" Dangil nods pretending to know what she's talking about. "Well we shall find who did this. Someone! Answer Super Detective Anya's questions! We shall surely get to the bottom of this and bring this person to justice!" Dangil said with authority


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

"We don't know! Gods! He's dead! What are we supposed to tell his mom! OH GOD" one of them start loosing it and his companion pats him on the back, not faring exactly better.

"His name is...was... Thiago. We haven't been up to anything bad!" he says like he was being accused of something "He was trying to work for a merchant... on a caravan. He just got back from his first trip. He went to Starryvale during the week. The merchant wasn't happy with his work so he had to go back to the farm." he says with a sad tone. "Seems like he was messing around with a refugee girl or something. The merchant wasn't exactly paying him to talk with some random girl. He accompanied her to the Capital and went back here... he was telling us he was in love... you know, love love. He promised he would go back with her and help her start over"

Esme gets close to the body and also examines him with detect magic. "The magic is strong... this spells is not something I have seen either. Is not divine but, I don't know, it strikes me a curse of sorts..."

@Nyssa
Nyssa suddenly remembers something... the caravan she used to get back to Norinth! It must have been the same they are talking about! The caravan had some of the refugees that were attacked by some fire elementals, and they were going to try luck in the city. And she remembers a gorgeous girl... and a young man. Nyssa gives a closer look at the charred man in the floor... 

Yep. It's him. The only reason she remembers them is because the girl looked waaaay out of his league.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2010)

"You there," Luke points at the person who's been telling some intel, "have a seat." He's not going to really wait for him to get a seat. He takes one himself and pushes it from behind so the man will 'fall' into the seat.

"Now take a few breath 

..." Luke waits for him to take a few breath. "Now how long have you been friends?

You tell me the merchant didn't pay him well? What does the merchant sell? What does he looks like, what's his name?

And this girl, what does she look like? Can you draw? Trying drawing them."

"And the rest of you," Luke looks at the other friends. "Have a seat, too!" He points towards all the empty seats. "We'll get to the bottom of this. This man's murder shall not go unpunished."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

The man is a little surprised and still in shock but he does as Luke asks. "The Merchant, he came over here like a week ago. He pays well for carrying his stuff and for working as guards in the caravan. You get 2 gold coins for the first part of the trip and the other 2 gold coins for the way back. He only paid 3... I believe, because Thiago wasn't really putting attention to other stuff since Starryvale" he stares back at the motionless body in the ground but keeps talking "He didn't pay full. He sells... cinnamon and other spices, you know, the expensive ones" 

Nyssa can vouch for that. The caravan had this nice smell about it but sometimes it was too much. The name of the Merchant is Dollus. Kind of old  and thin man. she had to speak with him to arrange her passage.

"We haven't left the town so we have no way to know how this girl looks like" the other friend seems to calm down. He really wants to help this people if they can find whoever did this. "Her name... dammit! What was her name?" he turns to the first man.

"She... I... shit, he said it but we weren't really putting attention. He has this bad habit to look for hard to get girls, you know. He even tried to date a noble girl once. He got kicked the moment he put a foot in her house. He was... he always wished for bigger things than himself" there's some sadness in his voice. "He always got in trouble for that..."

"He said she had a beutiful voice" the other suddenly said almost jumping from the chair. Luke kept him seated. "Yes, he said, she was going to sing to earn money to help the other refugees. On... a contest?"

"Yeah, she was to try luck on some big theater on the capital"

Nyssa and Luke looked at each other. There's only one bign enough place in the Capital where someone can to earn money like that. The Golden Smile. Where bards, minstrels and the like would try to impress the crowd with any means at their disposal. If you get to be the favorite for the night, you earn a big prize.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 16, 2010)

Perception: 1d20 (1) + 7 = 8
Intelligence 1d20 (5) + 3 = 8 (lol, though I guess I got those for free?)

To identify the magic:
Knowledge Arcana? 1d20 (11) + 7 = 18 
Knowledge Religion? 1d20 (10) + 7 = 17

To know about curses:
Knowledge Arcana? 1d20 (7) + 7 = 14 
Knowledge Religion? 1d20 (9) + 7 = 16

Nyssa doesn't say anything for the moment, turning the situation around in her mind. Thiago, dead. Means, clearly magical. Was there any reason to suspect his lady was involved? Perhaps a competitor for her affections? Or could it have been a twisted sort of punishment for being a single gold piece short on the caravan fees? Nyssa rather doubts that.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

Jace and Nyssa study carefully the lingering aura while it last. Nyssa can only check that the magic is arcane, not divine. Whatever the spell is... it had a delayed effect. The aura is strong enough to have been casted hours or days before. Anything from the time he left Redville to Starryvale and the way back until it activated and Thiago bursted in flames... For all they know, someone could have casted the spells just as he entered the tavern, but usually people would hear the words for an incantation if it was casted close enough.

The fire was a strong one, as powerfull as a normal fireball but just targeting  one person... Thiago didn't stand a chance.

Some guards come over the tavern to see what happened as the rumors fly that Thiago has been murdered by some horrible spell.

"For Iora, that smell..." the guard comes closer to Luke and the men. "What happened? Did you watch somebody casting the spell?" he asks to Thiago's friends

The men shake their heads. "They are helping to find the one who did it"

"I'll send someone to tell his parents" he frowns at the body on the floor.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2010)

"Hmm, we will have to have a word with the merchant and the girl, if they are still in town," Luke frowns. "Best tonight, though someone with a little bit more 'discretion' should be asking them I suppose," he says towards the Eagles.

To the guard, "well, did I watch him burn yes. Do I know who did this, no."

(Can Luke do a int check? Since his background does say he likes to study and experiment with magic, even if he can't use it.)

Int Check:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2010)

((Beyond the thing they already said, Luke doesn't get anything new. ))

"The girl is not here, she's on the Capital" one of men reminded Luke. "The Dollus, the merchant, he should still be around town..."


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 16, 2010)

"Where could we find the merchant?" Nyssa asks, speaking up for the first time.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2010)

The guard speaks up. "He should be on his cottage near the vineyards" he explains to the party. "Although I don't see how he can be related to any of this. Dollus is no magic user. You can go to ask him if you want... we will deal with the body and them"


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2010)

"Well we have a whole day ahead of us. We shall visit them tomorrow," Luke proposes.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 19, 2010)

"If he is in any way involved," Nyssa points out, "chances are he'll be gone as quickly as possible."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2010)

Anya...

"Then what are we standing around for?  Let us go and find the culprit of this horrendous act!"  Anya says pointing toward the ceiling then runs outside.  She can be found outside looking confused on which way to go.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2010)

(( Only Anya is going to look for him? Note: Night has fallen. ))

With a couple of questions Anya finds out where Dollus' cottage is. The man is well known around town so there isn't much of a problem finding directions.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2010)

((Sorry! Can I be with Anya too?))


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2010)

Luke's going to take his rest for the day. Let the hyperactive gnome do some detective work. Luke's going to work on his repeating xbow and after that probably go to sleep unless something else happens.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2010)

((Yes, of course)) 

Dangil and Anya arrive at the merchant's house. The place is small but looks quite cozy. There seems to be people inside having dinner.


Luke starts working on his crossbow once again hoping to finish it soon. After he makes some adjustments to the firing trigger and other small details he suddenly realizes the weapon is done. Now, he only requires the ammunition to make it work. Having that, he goes to sleep a little happier, knowing that pretty soon whoever thought it was funny to make human BBQ will get some bolts in the face.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2010)

Nae (and Ghost) will go with Dangil and Anya.  She has been unusually quiet since they left the fire spirits were riled up.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 20, 2010)

Nyssa was going to go also, sorry!

She'll wait till they've finished dinner and then knock on the door.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2010)

*Anya...*

Anya raises her hand to bang on the door but then pauses and thinks for a moment.  She will then sneak around the house and try to find a window or somewhere she can hear the voices clearer.

Stealth:
1d20+13
9+13 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2010)

Anya goes around the small house and checks on a window close to the dinning room.

There are two people in there: A mature man (on the old side) and a middle aged very round woman.

"-was delicious, Karil. You have outdone yourself once again" the man said with a smile. 


"Thank you sir. I wasn't sure you wanted pork chops this late" the woman chuckled and started to clean up the table. 

"Bah! Its never too late for pork chops!" he said passing the plates to Karil.

It was then when Nyssa knocked on the door. 

"I'll get that" the man, most likely Dollus, got up and went to answer the door "Yes? Who's it?" he asked peeking over the front window. He looked at Nyssa, Dangil and Nae, a little far behind and rose an eyebrow a little confused. He opened the door "Yes, lady? How can I help you?"


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 21, 2010)

"Mr. Dollus, is it?" Nyssa says with a tight smile. "Something has happened, concerning a former passenger in your caravan, and we thought we ought to inform you of it."

Diplomacy 1d20 (3) + 9 = 12
Sense Motive 1d20 (6) + 6 = 12
Bluff 1d20 (4) + 8 = 12
I don't even...

Nyssa is going to attempt to act as if they don't suspect him at all, in an attempt to get his guard down (though she doesn't really suspect him anyway at this point.) Sense motive to see if he's being at all evasive about anything.

"May we come in?" she asks. Once she's inside, she's going to try to conceal the fact that she's casting Detect Magic just to make sure there's nothing waaay out of place here, like a magical item that casts curses.

Bluff: 1d20 (16) + 8 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2010)

Dollus looks at the elf for a second "Oh wait!... I remember you. Yes, from the last trip to Starryvale, wasn't it? Well, I always have time for my clients and passengers, of course you can pass and so do your friends. Uhm..." he looks at Ghost outside "...Although your furry friend would be better waiting at the porch, Miss Karil just cleaned the floor and she wouldn't be happy with an animal in the house" he apologized. "C'mon, make yourself at home. Miss Karil, we have some guests. Some tea with milk please"

"Going!" the woman said from the kitchen. 

((Anya can enter too, or stay outside looking through the window))

The house smells of spices... specially cinnamon. Nae realizes there's quite resemblance of this house with the old blind lady's home who makes sweet bread on Starryvale. 

"So, what passenger are you referring to?" he offers them a seat. Dangil, Nae and Nyssa barely fit into the one available couch while he sits on a bench. There's a stool where Anya can sit if she wants.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2010)

*Anya...*

Deciding she didn't hear anything interesting Anya will follow the others in and sit on the stool.  She opened her mouth to speak but for once decided to let the elf speak, she bites her lip and begins to swing her legs to keep herself quiet.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 24, 2010)

"Thiago," Nyssa replies. "Evidence suggest that he was the victim of a curse of some kind. It is somewhat unlikely that somebody here wished him harm, but it is possible that wherever he had been before... Do you remember anything about him, anything at all, that could provide a clue as to who might have done this?"

Nyssa carefully forgets to mention he's dead.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2010)

Dollus seems very surprised at the news. "My... well, that's simply horrible" he says in a sad tone scratching his little bald head. "Well, I really don't think he could have many enemies. I need to accept he wasn't a trouble maker" he ponders for a second "He wasn't a bad boy at all... A little lazy and a dreamer, but not bad" Dollus tells them. He doesn't seem to have an idea of who might wanted to hurt Thiago. "Now I feel bad for telling him not to stop following that refugee girl" he sighs "Damn, maybe he even died a virgin, poor boy"


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

Since Luke doesn't really have much to do except wait for the others to return he'll scratch on the wooden hilt of his new bow "Scanty".

Then he goes on to make a few master work bolts.

1d20+7
14+7 = 21 Craft Weaponsmithing


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2010)

*Anya...*

The stool begins to creak as Anya starts to wiggle and squirm.  She is trying her best to remain silent while the others throw out their questions but the task is becoming more difficult by the second, the little gnome is even biting her lips to keep quiet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2010)

Jace sat in his room alone.

Thiago had died really fast. One moment he was there, and the next he was dead. Kinda made you think.

Jace wondered if Thiago had had any regrets as he lay dieing, (or any thoughts beyond "Holy shit help me I'm on fucking fire") anything he had wanted to do before he kicked the bucket. Eventually Jace decided that Thiago was full of regrets - unvisited places, undrunk wines. 

Jace didn't want to end up like Thiago.

So Jace wrapped his magic bandanna around his head and went to find Luke. As usual, the man was working on his crossbow. Jace cleared his throat. "Are you ever _not_ working on that thing?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

"You mean Scanty?" Luke points at his new repeating crossbow. "Well, its finished now," Luke says satisfied. 

"I just need to make a few more bolts fitting for Scanty's firepower," he says with a smirking smile. "Why I thought a mage like you would be spending a lot of time researching on some new spells to blow up the world or so." Luke says the last sentence in a joking voice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2010)

Jace's mouth twisted into a grin. "Blowing up the world seems so...cliche, no?" He asked. "Besides, explosions aren't really my thing. I'm more of a fire guy."


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

"Fire guy, eh?" Luke lifts an eye, "Is there much difference in the magic department between blowing up things and just plain burning someone?"

Luke expresses some curiosity.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2010)

@Anya/Dangil/Nae/Nyssa

"Nop... I still can't imagine someone who wanted to harm that poor guy. Is there anything else I can help you with?" Dollus asks the party. 

The maid brings a cup of tea for everyone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2010)

((Still mostly away for a few more days, but time for a Nae post now  ))

Nae sniffed the tea carefully a moment then apparently satisfied takes a sip.  After a moment's consideration she shrugs slightly, "not too bitter, Nae doesn't recognize these leaves though."

Moving back to more important tasks, "so you don't know who set the fire spirits on the man?   Nae will have to keep looking then."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2010)

*Anya...*

The stool began to creak louder now, the gnome couldn't control herself any longer.  “What of this woman he seemed to have a thing for?  What was her name?  Where was she from?  Where did she go?  What did she look like?  Did he or she say anything important or weird while they worked for you?  What are the names of the others that worked for you at that time that he did?  What were you transporting at the time?  Did he do or go anywhere when you were in the city?  Why was he not working for you anymore?”  Anya panted heavily from the exertion of controlling herself and then from downing the entire cup of tea once she was done speaking.  Her eyes were wide and she sat still as she waited fro answers.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2010)

Dollus almost chokes on his tea hearing all Anya's questions.

"*cough*... ehem, well, she was certainly a beautiful lad. Someone paid for her trip on the caravan and Thiago seemed to take it upon himself to see her safe to the Capital. As I said before, she was a refugee for some kind of attack. There were a couple of other refugees going too to the City. She had long dark raven hair and amber eyes" he said remembering the details of the girl "You see, I don't blame Thiago for falling for the girl, but he was there to work for me and I expected a work well done. Her name was... uhm... let me recall... Narma? No, no... wait... _Narmeleth_. Thiago started calling her 'Narmie'."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2010)

Jace shrugged. "About as much difference as there is the non-magical department. I suppose you could make fire with explosions and vica-versa but if you want explosions you learn explosions and if you want fire you learn fire."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"Dollus, do you remember who was paying for Narmeleth's passage?" Nyssa asks. "Did they know each other before joining the caravan?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2011)

"No, I didn't know the one who gave her the money, but I'm sure it wasn't one of the refugees. They only owned the clothes they ran off with. They left everything behind. Given her pretty looks, I wouldn't be surprised if another guy from Starryvale got his eyes on her and gave her the money she needed. She didn't spoke with the other refugees either, not like the others were a talking bunch... as far as I know, they lived through a nightmare and wanted to leave that behind. I don't blame them" Dollus explains to Nyssa, finishing his tea.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"Yes, it's that theoretical 'other guy' whom I'm worried about," Nyssa replies. "I suspect... we ought to go back to the capital to investigate further. One final thing, Dollus; you haven't by any chance seen a man who may or many not be going by the name of Brenner, have you?" She describes him. "We have reason to believe he is currently in Redville."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2011)

"Brenner? No, I haven't heard of him. I'll put word with my associates in town, if you like. I know every store owner in Redville, if Brenner has come to work for one of them, they'll tell me right away" Dollus nods at Nyssa.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

(( Are you guys going back to the inn then? ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 3, 2011)

[Ja, sounds good. I think we're done here.]

Nyssa thanks Dollus for his time and help.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

((Nae's good with moving on too))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

The party goes back at the Inn. Thiago's body is no where to be seen but there's a big black smudge on the floor. A girl is trying to get it off. The place is empty as such incident would take anyone's appetite away. The night is quiet and fresh so the party gets a good night's rest.


Luke has just enough time to work on the bolts for his repeating crossbow, a pack of 5. He loads them on the weapon in case he needs them tomorrow and then goes to sleep. 

If Nae wants, she can bring Ghost to sleep inside the Inn with the rest, as the owner is just happy there's people willing to spend the night in there after such incident.

The next day, there's a knock on their door, quite insistent.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2011)

Next day Dangil rises up like some sort of cursed zombie at the sound of tthe door knocking. He is still in his leopard skin night clothes, that leave too little to the imagination.

"Yes yes." he says and opens the door.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

((  leopard skin night clothes  ))

Dangil opens the door and in front of him is a young teenage girl. "eek!" She gasps and turns around covering her eyes, her face all red. "Mister Dollus asked me to tell you the man you are looking for might be working on the Dairy farm of Miss Kalajan!" she said quickly and then ran off with her eyes still covered, soon after she ran into a wall making a loud "TUD" and bouncing to the floor.  "Ouuuch....."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2011)

"Miss Kalajan eh? Thank you fair maiden for this message. Oh...be careful." he said as she slammed into the wall. 

"Now to awake the others! Brethren and Sisters of the Eagle! we have an update in our glorious mission!"

Dangil turns again to the girl. "Where is and who is Miss Kalajan?" he asks offering a hand up.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

The girl is massaging her forehead lying on the floor. "ouch-ouch-ouch...uhm? ...erh... she's to the east of the village. The one farm with a bay tree on the entrance road " she said getting up, with her face still red trying not to see anything inappropriate on Dangil. 

"Miss Kalajan, she's a nice lady who inherited the farm. Short blond hair. You can't miss her working there"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2011)

*Anya...*

The door creaked open slightly and the pink haired gnome looked into the hall while rubbing her eyes.  “What is all the commotion?  What is going on?”  Anya said with a yawn, then she listened.  “A mission?  Brenner?”  For a moment sleep almost deprived her of knowing the answers then her eyes widened and she smiled.  “WAKE UP GUYS!!  WE HAVE TO GO!!”  slamming the door behind her she rushed back into the room to get her stuff ready, she will then run to the common room waiting impatiently while she shoveled some meal into her stomach.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

Anya gets a bunch of fruits and a glass of milk for breakfast. 

The girl leaves the tavern with a sore forehead but nothing more. 

The dairy farm is less than an hour away on foot.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

Nyssa grabs a couple pieces of fruit for breakfast.

"We should talk about this before we head over," she says after swallowing a piece of strawberry. "Are we going to confront him? To speak with him? To trick him? To rob him? To kill him? And does he already know the rest of you?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

Esme raised her hand timidly. "Well, I don't think killing him would be a great idea. It would be better to take him back to the authorities... as far as I understand he's wanted for being an accomplice for murder... but then he would have explain about the book..." she takes down her hand and gets some strawberries for breakfast.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2011)

"Hm...I'm sure if he sees Anya or I then he will run for the hills. Perhaps we should hide..?" Dangil said whilst doing some stretches. "I'll go get ready..."

Dangil went off to get changed and then returned looking a little more acceptable


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

((Don't worry, Nae's here to make everything more complicated!))

Nae frowns, "this hunt doesn't smell right to Nae."  She pauses in thought then clarifies, "woman-who-lives-in-silence and the crazy man were looking for the book man too, for their pack right?  Eagles looking for book man, Nae understand finding him first but a woman just telling us where to look?"  She shakes her head confused.

"Nae thinks something is missing."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

(( more than a woman, it looked like a girl just hitting her teens lol ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

((Woman / Girl / Female / whatever  ))

((Like Nae can tell humans apart anyway  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome stopped mid-chew as she listened to Nae then shrugged.  “We asked that merchant last night.  So he came through.”  She continued to chew and contemplate.  “Maybe when we get near the farm you, Ghost, and I should scout ahead...just in case.” Anya then swallowed the fruit and looked around.  “How far is this place?  Should I rent a mount to carry me out there?”


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

"I don't speak Raised-By-Wolves," Nyssa says, somewhat irritated. "Can anyone tell me who 'woman-who-lives-in-silence' and 'the crazy man' are? I assume 'the book man' is Brenner."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

Nae blinked confused, "Nae not raised by wolves, Nae helped raise wolves."  She looked at Nyssa like she were simple.

"Nae and others met woman-who-lives-in-silence and the crazy man when hunting the book man earlier.  Set trap for them.  Nae shot woman-who-lives-in-silence with bow, big boom, now the world is forever silent to her.  Crazy man and his pack are hunting book man as well, probably going to try and kill Eagles again when they find us."

"City Elf understand now?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

Nyssa stares for a moment. "That has to be the strangest euphemism I have ever heard," she finally says, shaking her head.

"Very well. Dangil and Anya cannot be seen. What about the rest of us? I could attempt to Charm him, of course."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

@Nae/Nyssa
Esme interrupted "The woman-in-silence was the noble Lady Nae 'accidentally' left deafened. The Crazy Man was one of the cultist of Lasvek with the noble woman, the one we interrogated to get Brenner's info. I think his name was Bedanis" she swifted uncomfortably. Esme wasn't at easy talking about such deities. She turned to Nae "I'm sure the woman can hear now, Nae. If her husband was a high cleric of Lasvek, that is..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2011)

Jace munched on an apple, listening to the conversation go by. "_Thank_ you," he said after Nyssa expressed confusion over Nae's speech. "I was going crazy over here, thinking I was the only one who can't understand a word she says." He raised a hand to Nae. "No offense."

"Yeah, you "charm" him," Jace said after another pause. "I'll provide backup. Preferably with fire. Never know when you might need fire."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

"I rather like fire," Nyssa says, smiling slightly. She finishes her breakfast. "I suppose we're ready now?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

If the party moves now, they reach the farm in less than an hour. The smell of cow is... strong in this place. The area is totally fenced. Soon, they hear a shepherd dog that comes barking their way, specially growling at Ghost. If Anya and Dangil prefer, they can wait right here....

Anya could hide and scout ahead if she likes, although they would have to distract the dog (not difficult with Ghost actually).


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2011)

Luke had some cheese and bread for breakfast. 

Looking at the farm, "well, here we are the plan still is to 'charm' him with fire and bolts as back up?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

@Luke
Esme speaks up. "Ehem... I think she was referring to put her 'people skills' to use" she clears he throat. "And in case things go wrong, Jace would use his fire"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2011)

"Ah!" Dangil suddenly caught on, "How dastardly! Women do that?" he stroked his chin and went into deep thought.

"Do men fall for that? Such things lead to babies! I like children but babies scare me. They poop and cry and scream in the middle of the night. Surely such thoughts prevent men from falling victim to such persuasions." He said assessing the validity of the plan


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

Esme chuckles. "Don't worry Dangil. There are several mundane potions to prevent getting babies just like that, I'm sure she knows about them... although I doubt things will go that far. We just need him to be friendly towards us. We certainly don't want that information to fall in the wrong hands... Evil cultist hands in this case."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2011)

"Potions? To stop babies coming out?" his eyes darted around. "By the Gods why wasn't I told about this?! Sienna always held off because of that reason. Where can I get such a potion? How much is it? How long does it last? Does it taste good? Does it still work after...uh...someone has fired off his arrow?"

Dangil was on fire, rattling off the questions like Anya. The big one in his mind was why Sienna hadn't told him about it. She was skilled at potions and such and surely she knew. He began to wonder how much she actually loved him.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

"Not all women believe in the... morality of such potions," Nyssa comments, amused at the turn in conversation. "But no, I was planning on charming him through magic."


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2011)

"And he won't catch you casting the spell on him?" Luke asks curiously.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

@Dangil
"Yes, indeed, Nyssa is right. Not all girls like that kind of potion, but we aren't here to discuss it. If you like I could explain it later, after we check on Brenner" Esme tells Dangil.

The dog keeps barking around Ghost and it attracts the attention of one woman near the entrance of the farm. She has short blond hair and a green eyes. She fits the description of the owner of the farm, Miss Kalajad. "Hey hey, that wolf is with you? Can you keep it away from my cattle?" she says waving her hand at them.  "Is there anything you need?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2011)

Nae smiles at the woman, "Ghost is good wolf," she pats the large unleashed wolf on the side.  "He will stay with Nae and not cause trouble.  Besides he says eating cows all together like that will make him lazy, chasing deer is a better hunt."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2011)

The woman crossed her arms and looked quite surprised. "Yeah, you elven guys know to how to deal with them. Alright, do you need anything? Oh, wait..." she says realizing something. "Are you the people Dollus told me about? The ones looking for the new guy?"

She got closer and lowered her voice. "He came no more than 2 days ago looking for job. I thought he was running away from something because his poor horse was really pushed. No one in their sane mind pushes a horse like that unless you are being followed by the wrong people. He didn't seem like very dangerous so I decided to accept him to keep an eye on him. When Dollus told me someone was looking for a guy with his description, I didn't have to look twice. Did he do something bad in the Capital?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome makes an attempt to hide behind the others.  With the dog distracted she will try to sneak away.

Stealth:
1d20+13
3+13 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2011)

The dog is more concerned with Ghost, but now that his owner is there is more quiet but visibly worried. He circles Miss Kalajad whining and growling, not understanding why aren't they attacking the intruder wolf. Still, he stays at the woman's side. 

(( Kuno, the woman is offering information about Brenner, don't know if Anya would like to work on that too. ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2011)

((yeah she probably will stick around.  You posted while I was.  ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 6, 2011)

"I'm afraid he got into some serious trouble with the authorities in the Capital, and elsewhere," Nyssa says. "He is considerably more dangerous than he appears. Is he staying here with you, or does he just work here? We need to speak with him about a crime he was involved in."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2011)

Kalajad seems a little surprised. "I see, I never thought he would be dangerous, just... shady" she says sighing a little "He's helping moving the cows in the back of the farm. I gave him some space to sleep on the barn with a couple of other workers. I can tell them to keep him from fleeing, and Storm here can fetch him right back to us, right boy?" the dog whined a little at Ghost but then barked and waved his tail at the woman.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

(( can we move along? ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2011)

Anya...

The little gnome will make sure that she and Dangil try to stay out of Brenner's sights until he has been surrounded and subdued.  


((Go for it!))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

(( Ok, I take then that you want Kalajad to take you to Brenner, please decide who's going forward with Nyssa ))

Kalajad leads the party to the back of the farm and tells them to wait up until she has told the other workers to keep an eye on Brenner. She then signals the party to come closer so they can talk with him.

They can see a young man with short blond hair who's carrying buckets of milk to a big barrel. He certainly matches Brenner's description. He hasn't realized the presence of more people about.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2011)

Luke will come along. *Let's see the woman work her charms,* he thinks to himself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2011)

((Nae and Ghost will go with her))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 9, 2011)

"Charm" is a ranged spell (25ft + 5/2 levels). If Nyssa is close enough to cast it, she's going to. Will negates. DC... 15, probably? In 3.5 it would be.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2011)

Nyssa gets close enough to Brenner while he's working. The sounds of the barn animals cover her casting. Sadly, while Brenner might not be the most intelligent person around, he seems to have some will and shakes away the strange feeling as he turns around to try to see if there's something wrong around him. 

He sees Nae, Nyssa and Luke. He stops what his doing without saying a word to them. He's... waiting. He certainly doesn't know how to react to these new comers.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 9, 2011)

[Bluff 1d20 (16) + 8 =24. I'll try something ridiculous.]

"Brenner, right?" Nyssa says, a note of urgency in her voice. "I'm glad we found you before, well... Let me just say that if we could manage to track you down, others could as well. The authorities in Starryvale have been searching for you, have been employing mercenaries to hunt you down. A group called... the Hawks? The Ravens?" She frowns briefly at Luke and then turns back to Brenner. "That doesn't matter anymore. We need to get you somewhere safe as soon as possible."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

Brenner took a step back. He was suddenly afraid. He left the bucket on the ground and looked at Nyssa and Nae.

"Are you...? Are you from Greenroad?" Brenner asked about the only elven town in Norinias, which is to the south. Nyssa knows very well this place as she would come once in a while to keep up with other elves.

Nae on the other part... yes, she has heard the name before and that is related to other elves. Beyond that, she doesn't remember ever being there or its surroundings.


"Did the other elves also...found out?" he asks almost hopefully.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

"Green road?" Nae peered quizically at Brenner  and at the ground a moment.  "Nae not from green road.  Nae came from stone road and dirt road but spent most of the time on no road."

She looks at the others confused,  "is this the Book Man?  The one that the false god pack was looking for?  What we do now?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2011)

Although Brenner didn't understand most of the Nae-speak, he understood inmediately the last line. He seemed to calm down a little but he still seemed very nervous "Well, at least you are not with them..." Brenner slowly walked towards them. "Are the cultist close by? Is it safe to travel? I just... I just got here. I was thinking on going south you know... maybe even to Greenroad" he stopped for a second "What do you know exactly I didn't think Erlend would tell anyone"

Oh yes, Erlend, Nyssa knows the guy. He was the one from whom she got the information about the book in the first place. He wouldn't have talked normally, but with her charming skills, everything was possible. He was still back at the jail in Starryvale, and was going to stay there for a while.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 13, 2011)

"I spoke with Erlend, yes, and he asked me to help you. Unfortunately, time was of the essence, so I didn't have much of an opportunity to discuss the details of your... situation," Nyssa says. "I know about the journal, I know what it's capable of doing, I know about the Cleric of Furan, and I know that it's _imperative_ that we get you to safety. I don't believe that the cultists are nearby, and I don't know what other enemies you might have picked up along the way, Brenner. For your own safety, I need the complete story now."

Bluff 1d20 (18) + 8 = 26


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

Brenner looks down and nods like making up his mind. "Yes... alright" he opens the front of his shirt and Nyssa, Nae and Luke can see Brenner tied up the book to his chest with bandages. His working clothes pretty much hid most of it. He takes out the book but looks around nervously... "Could we go somewhere with more privacy?" he ask, clearly fearing another worker might overhear their chat.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 13, 2011)

"Where would you suggest?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

He motions them at the edge of the farm, where the fence was. The rest of the workers keep an eye on him but mostly keep on working normally. "Here will be good" he turns around ((and transforms into a Dragon )) and opens the journal carefully, showing them the first few pages. He starts explaining...


"The first part of the journal seems like a any normal journal of the Cleric. He notes how many injured and sick he has healed, the management of the Main Temple and common debates and problems between the cleregy. The was started about a month before the Age of Relentless started."  he points at the first written date, he then jumps to what at that time was the begging of 'year zero'.

The recording in that fateful day seems scribbled in a hurry.  ((Vergil, you gonna hate me, please bear with me! ))



> The stars are falling. What in Furan’s name is happening? THEY haven’t talked to me nor can’t give me any advice. I gathered all people inside the church. We will move to the Capital. Their walls will keep us safe.Monsters, Elementals HUNDREDS OF THEM. I’ll call the others. We need to stop this madness.



"The next entry seems for several days later... he stopped writing altogether. I guess they had the world going to hell around them" he turns the next page. It was partially covered in blood. 



> I found a fallen star but it wasn’t anything but. It was a holy warrior of the skies, mortally wounded. He was charred from a side, his legs missing, half his face was frozen. He rose his mighty yet bloody hand, COME, he told me. You need to know, at least one will know. He revealed to me what’s happening.
> 
> _The primal elementals, they have rebelled against the gods. They demand a divine right over the lands of Aludnath. They have worked as messengers of the gods before without a proper recognition. _
> 
> ...



"The Journal goes on the various things he did during that time and several conclusions on other details of the story told by the "holy warrior"." Brenner explains.


 The last entry is two weeks before the end of Summer:




> I still haven't found a suitable place to* call upon the gods*. I don't know what kind of omen will appear so I believe it would be best to do it away from the capital... away from prying eyes and interruptions. The townsfolks may panic otherwise. I'll leave now and explore some of the recently abandoned towns.




The journal ends here. It seems he never made it back from that exploration trip or the calling with the symbol simply failed.


(( NOTES: Dreylth is the realm where the gods reside. The common knowledge can be found  and  ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

Nyssa sputters blinks a bit at the dragon thing.

((Chromatic or metallic dragon?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

(( No, I was just joking LOL  ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

((Oh, good. I was thinking... my god, thank god there was a bluff character for _this_, lol.))

Nyssa reads through the journal, her expression fairly closed, though a degree of concern is visible as she takes in the information. As dedicated to her goddess as she is, Nyssa would rather never hear directly from Calistria than destroy the world. "Yes, Erlend mentioned that there was a way to contact the gods, though... much of this is new. What do you intend to do now?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

"I... wanted to try to wait until summer... the last moon of summer is about 4 months away" he pointed at the symbol on the journal. "From what I can gather... I would need to make the symbol on the ground and consacrate it. Then try any divine spell that requires something from -them-. I guess maybe just praying would work. An Augury might be of use too. Communion would be the best way to go, but I'm at no level to do something like that."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

"Hmm. Well, this ritual will require further thought, but worrying about it right now, when you're being hunted, is a bit premature. Why are the cultists after you? Is anyone else looking for you? How many people know about this?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

(( One... LAST....POST!  ))

Brenner sighs. "I tried to look for help to support my theories... I asked for someone with great knowledge of the Gods of old..." he facepalmed. "I didn't expect them to be followers of Lasvek!" he says in his defense "They want the book as proof that Lasvek is indeed greater than Aludbintayah which, well, this in fact points out to be true. Also... that he _could_ save us if he feels like it. Not a good idea to tell the common people... he's still an evil god of control and destruction. If he gathers MORE followers, that could fuel his power and maybe this time the Sisters might not be able to stop him"

"So, the only other option is this _Forgotten One_ deity... I have certainly never heard of it... pretty spot on name"


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2011)

"So from what I understand is, some elementals and other things are blocking a gate where gods walk through?

And the gods can't use their powers fully to break off that hold?

And now their last hope is either the power of an evil god sealed in hell or some crazy person who's lost his/her mind?

Why don't we do the sane thing? Last I remember elementals and demons still die if you shoot them with arrows, stab them with swords and fire magic missles at them.

You just need to motivate the mortals enough to rally an army," Luke says it in a nonchalant, smartass voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

Nae blinked slowly as she listened to the story.  "So some of the great spirits fought with other great spirits and locked them away.  And the great spirits of the Mhaor'Quessir attacked the other great spirits and now we need the locked away great spirits to help the ones they fought with?"

"Nae wonders, if they manage to stop the great spirits of the Mhaor'Quessir what happens then?"

((Mhaor'Quessir = 'corrupted people' Nae's name for the elementals))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

"well, yes, you have a point there" Brenner raised an eyebrow thinking about Luke's suggestion. "But, I guess there's a small problem... You can't get there by any conventional means. As far as I understand the Gate is not exactly in this reality, in this plane..." Brenner opened his arms showing the place around him "Wherever it is, you'll have to get there by some kind of teleportation magic. Also... well, I'm guessing the elementals there are more powerful than the ones you'll find down here. Otherwise that angel and his 'siblings' wouldn't have been utterly destroyed (not to mention I'm under the impression that they were an army)" he caress his chin pondering "Either way I don't remember any mentions of other mortals who have tried to go there, just in legends, nothing that I can say for sure it happen... songs and children's tales"

"In any case... it would have to be a small *group of Legendary Heroes* to *find a way* there and deal with enough *Elementals* to allow the gods passage through the Gate, most likely *dying on the last stand*" Brenner shrugs "Sounds like a dream to me... for people like us, well, I say we should try the symbol first and see if that's enough."


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2011)

"But the point still stands. If elementals are shot they die. Maybe it takes a few more shots than the usual fleshlings, but they still die or disappear or are disabled enough that one doesn't really have to worry about them biting us in the butt," Luke says.

"Wait Nae, aren't the Mahor ... err .. MQ's already locked up?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

((Nae's referring to the normal, lesser elementals.  That recently burned a city to the ground and generally run loose everywhere))


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2011)

((And luke's taking Nae speak to be some sort of misunderstanding xD. Of course I know what you were talking about, but not Luke. Luke's referring to the Evil God and the Forgotten one xD))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

((Ah, just checking  ))

Nae frowns at Luke, "no silly metal bow man, Mhaor'Quessir are everywhere!  Causing problems like animals that are sick.  Eagles fought dirt Mhaor'Quessir before metal bow man was here."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

"Yes, but I don't know what it would take for them to 'bleed'. The Primal Elementals... I'm not well versed on the arcane but I heard they are the most ancient of Elementals, if the journal is right, they could be older than the world itself. That's the Stuff of Legends!" Brenner explains Luke. 

He looks really surprised "You are not thinking on facing them head on... right?" 

((aka most likely several 'demigods'))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

((Nae's right there along with you, already is calling them the Elemental's Gods  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

(( He's a puny lvl 1 adept. His mind will implode with such thoughts ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Ah, just checking  ))
> 
> Nae frowns at Luke, "no silly metal bow man, Mhaor'Quessir are everywhere!  Causing problems like animals that are sick.  Eagles fought dirt Mhaor'Quessir before metal bow man was here."



"Oh so the MQ's aren't the ultra big bad evil general, but more the meat shields. Ok, I thought you were talking about the big bad evil generals. " Luke does the same hand motions as the emicon.

"Psh, all you need to do is to make a few weapons that hurt them really good and then go hunt them. They'll die eventually," Luke answers Brenner's question as evasive as possible in his total smart-ass tone.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 14, 2011)

Dangil draws a grid on the ground and turns to Anya, after drawing an "O" in the top right corner. He is clearly playing noughts and crosses.

"I learned this game from my childhood. It's called The Dragon Will Eat Your Soul!. I''m not sure why it's called that....your turn!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

"But who could make such weapons!?" ! "I don't know of any Weapon-smith that could manage that feat... only in fairy tales!"  

(( mind implodes in 4...3...2...-  LOL))

Brenner seems quite friendly by now and certainly doesn't look like a threat at all. In fact Luke and Nyssa are very surprised he has managed to survive this long. What will they do now?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2011)

Anya...

“AH!  I know this one!”  Anya drops to her knees and stares at the grin before putting 'X' in the bottom left corner.  “I wish they would hurry up...”  She whined waiting for Dangil to take his next turn.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

"It seems to me that we have three choices," Nyssa comments. "We do as this journal suggests, and risk everything on a hundred year old account that we have no way of confirming one way or the other. We bring the intelligence concerning the elementals to someone who might be in more of a possession to do something themselves. Or we try to gain the power necessary to take them on ourselves..." She frowns a bit at that.

"Or we do nothing, of course." Nyssa shrugs. "We should go to Norinth, I believe. I can take this to the Church, see what they have to say." She looks at Brenner. "You mentioned Greenroad. What do you want from the Elves there?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

"Well, the Magic Academy is there, and if anyone could try to back the information from that time on the journal to see if its legit, the elves would seem like the obvious choice" Brenner points out but he seems a little nervous "...but I'm still on the run, remember? I'm wanted on Starryvale. I didn't want to go to the Church of Furan as they would turn me in. I know that. And i'm willing to go, but first I want to make sure this will work" Brenner tells Nyssa and Luke.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

"Well," Nyssa begins breezily. "I haven't been to Greenroad in ages. I wouldn't mind a visit."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2011)

Brenner smiles at Nyssa "Well... I'm ready when you say. I would have to tell Miss Kalajad that I'll go with you but I don't think she will give me any trouble" he puts the book back inside his clothes, hiding it. "Lead the way"


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

Luke waves his arm high and signals both Dangil and Anja that they are done. "And here comes the surprising betrayal," Luke laughs in an evil voice. 

After a moment of silence, "not really, I was just joking."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2011)

Brenner frowns and stops in his tracks. "Wait... they- you...?? but! But I can't go back to Starryvale! Not now!" he says raising his arms slowly in front of him. He looks actually scared of Dangil.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

"No, I don't think we are going to take you back to Starry vale. At least not immediately." He puts a strong hand on Brenner's shoulder to calm him down. 

"We got a new situation, boss!" Luke says to Dangil. He'll tell Dangil and Anja all about what they learned.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2011)

Brenner moves slowly and he certainly tries to back away, but Luke pushes him forward to bring him to Dangil and Anya to talk about what they learned. Brenner stays quiet most of the time sweating and gulping now and then.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2011)

Dangil's eye light up as Luke gives him the run down of the conversation. He approaches Brenner and puts a huge habd on his shoulder and looks him in the eye.

"A small group of legendary heroes that would die a great death whilst protecting all of mankind? This is...." he was almost in tears, "This is so ....awesome. So amazing. Brilliant news my friend!" he hugged Brenner tightly and swung him around like a doll (Do I need to roll to do that? ). "No, we shall not be turning you in. They know not how happy you have made me with this news! But don't mess about or else I shall drive my righteous blade through you myself!"

"We shall fight the evil things head on. Find weapons that will slay these beasts, go into alternate planes and slay some more! Except we shall not die! We shall stand tall and stand together!"

He gives a high five (or attempts to) to all the party members


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

Brenner gets frozen into place while Dangil gives him a bear hug. "huuuff-" he gets the air from his lungs and some of his bones crack a little. 

"I... but..." he is still a little confused. The last time he had seen Dangil, he was charging to try to tackle him. He tried to compose himself seeing most of the group seemed friendly and wanted to help with the elementals problem. "...ehem... well... Uhm... So your plan still stand? Are we going to Greenroad?"

In any case, the party needs to report back to Lium at the Hunter's Guild. Surely he can also provide them  some help... although you don't know what would he do about Brenner. 

(( Remember guys,  It would take you 5-6 days to get there. ))

*RP EXP 150 Everyone*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"The green road is an Elven place yes?"  Nae asks with a curious voice.  "Are they normal elves like Nae or are they like the city Elf?"  She indicates Nyssa.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

((Does Luke know a little bit about elfs? He did have elven as languages and in his background story he switched from 'bows' (which he learned from elfs) to xbows which are more like dwarfs))

Int check:
1d20+3
19+3 = 22


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2011)

"An elven place? Sienna might be there...." Dangil said. "Say Nae...I don't know...but I may ask a favour of you when we get there. It's just a message delivery. My love is being married off to some guy and I'm sure that she doesn't want to be married to anyone but me and...well...ah never mind. I'm not ready as of yet. Sienna's father is an accomplished warrior. I don't think I can best him in battle yet. Until I can I would never be seen as worthy to take Sienna's hand. What with me not being an elf and all....I don't know if you are willing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"Nae not mind but," Nae pauses awkwardly.  "Nae has not been around other elves in a very long time.  She doesn't know this green road, hunting for someone there might be easier for a local."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

@Dangil
Esme high fives Dangil and chuckles a little. She gets closer to Brenner. "Don't worry, they are a good lot. We will try our best to help"

 @Luke 
He does indeed know about Greenroad, though he has never been there before. He had an elven teacher from whom he learned the language and some of their military ranged tactics.

 Half the town is part of the forest, holding most elven homes. There are like about 700 or so elves, which makes most of the population, followed by humans and halflings. The town has an Elven Council and a Magic Academy.  They tend to be more like Nyssa but certainly more nature friendly than her. Several other druids live in the outskirts of town.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

((There are no other elves like Nae, she just doesn't know that  ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

Luke let's the party know about the basic premise of Green Road. 

"Not that I know everything about it, but if we are going to go there, might as well know a little bit about it," Luke says.

"Nae will find others who'd probably love animals," Luke says to Nae.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

Esme pats a little Luke's shirt. "Ehm... Anya left spot back at Norinth... and we should tell Lium we will be going south" she said with shyness. She didn't want to interrupt him.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

"Oh right, should report back to the dude that will probably give us some money. Can't do anything without funds," Luke thanks Esme.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

“Yeah.”  Anya peered up at Brenner.  “Just remember this, you out ran me last time but I have Spots now.  Next time don't try to run.”  She turned her back on him and begins plodding up the road back the way they had come, pouting slightly that she had to walk.

She then turned around and ran back toward Dangil, jumping into the air as high as she could to give him a high-five which was more like a low five.  Anya then whirled around and began running back up the road.  "LET'S GO!  WE HAVE A MISSION!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

If there are no other issues, the party gathers their stuff and start their way to the Capital. Brenner gets a hood to try to cover himself. 

"You are going to protect me if those cultists appear, right?" Brenner asks again, just to make sure.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

"You mean us?" Luke laughs in an evil voice. After waiting for a satisfying reaction from Brenner, he pats him on his shoulder, "Gott'cha!! I was kidding. Sure they eat arrows and bolts."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2011)

"You have my word that I shall protect you. I swear on my sword - unless you do something that angers me and this sword shall pierce the inner folds of your rectum."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

Brenner's eye twitch a little. He then calms down a little with Dangil but looks not amused with Luke.  

The party leaves Redville and heads towards to the Capital. The trip will take most of the day and they will be mostly safe if they stay in the main road. Some guards pass them now and then while they patrol the surroundings. 

At noon the group makes a quick stop to eat a light lunch... some apples and cheese Brenner brought from the farm.

Perception checks please.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Nae:

1d20+11
18+11 = 29

Ghost:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

((Good dice, no freezer for you today))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome giggles at what Luke said to Brenner, then again with Dangil said before looking sternly at him.  "I will move a little quicker than what the large man said."  Anya will then save her breath and try not to slow them down.

Percep:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

((Holy crap!  I just knew she would fail that...))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

> They tend to be more like Nyssa but certainly more nature friendly than her.



(( *hugs a tree* ))

Perception 1d20 (11) + 7 = 18


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

Preception:
1d20+1
20+1 = 21

((Luke sees stuff  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

It was hard to see at first glance, but as they were about to walk below a huge branch of a great oak... something started to go slowly down, moving at the same time as the wind caressed the leaves. 

It was a large black spider. Ghost started growling and his hair stood.

Brenner and Esme didn't have that good luck spoting the creature and kept walking towards the three. It fell over Esme, attacking her as she yelled in surprise. Brenner stumbled back in horror.

Initiatives!!


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

“AAHHH!!”  Anya's eyes went huge when she saw the spider.  “Death to all arachnids!”  she screamed pulling out her hammer pick and raced toward the creature.

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6
Damage:
1d4+0
2+0 = 2
Elec Damage:  (My christmas present!  )
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17
Damage:
1d4+0
1+0 = 1
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+2
3+2 = 5
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

((How big is the spider?  Doesn't matter...Anya would have attacked this way regardless.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

(( Large, the size of two Dangils or a horse!    ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Nae will attack with bow+arrow

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nae Init:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Nae Attacks:
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
6+7 = 13

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

Nae Damage:
1d6+1
1+1 = 2

1d6+1
1+1 = 2

1d6+1
6+1 = 7

1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
3+1 = 4





Nae will order Ghost to guard Brenner.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Init:
1d20+2
3+2 = 5

Attacks:
1d20+2
5+2 = 7

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
20+2 = 22 (Crit, if the battle somehow goes on this long).

Damage:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
4+2 = 6 (x2 crit)


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

Luke will pull out his new bow and use rapid shot. (are they within 30ft?)

Initiative:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24



*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




*Round 1*
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
6+5 = 11

*Round 2*
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
20+5 = 25

*Round 3*
1d20+5
16+6 = 22

*Round 4*
Reload

*Round 5*
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

1d20+5
17+5 = 22

*Crit Confirm*:
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

1d20+5
2+5 = 7





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




*Round 1*
1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
7+0 = 7

*Round 2*
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
6+0 = 6

*Round 3*
1d8+0
7+0 = 7

*Round 5*
1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2011)

Initiative: 
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round One:* Jace is going to be using Elemental Ray until he either can't use it anymore or the thing is dead as hell.

_Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
5,+2
Total:7
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

*Round 2:*_Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

*Round 3:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

*Round 4:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

*Round 5:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

Nyssa draws her elven curve blade and hisses something about the beauty of nature.

Initiative 1d20 (13) + 4 = 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.
Attack: 8 + 5 = 13 
Damage: 1d10 = 9

2.
Attack: 11 + 5 = 16
Damage: 1d10 = 6

3.
Attack: 10 + 5 = 15
Damage: 1d10 = 9

4.
Attack: 7 + 5 = 13
Damage: 1d10 = 3

5.
Attack: 12 + 5 = 17
Damage: 1d10 = 6


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

The spider bit Esme in the arm and she managed to back away holding her wound. It was visibly painful for her.

Luke reacted quickly taking out his new weapon and firing directly into one of the eyes of the spider. It did a horrible shriek.

Jace moved his hands conjuring a fiery energy from whithin his body. He tried to get the spider but the giant vermin managed to avoid him. The spider snapped her fangs at him in a threating way.

Nae took the silverbow and started shooting to the black widow. The arrow went deep in her big belly.

 Nyssa got close to the spider readying her elven blade. Still, the creature dodged her attack with ease.

Anya had started to run towards the spider, weaving her pick above her head, but the enemy just moved her legs around just when Anya was going to strike.

Now the spider made a hisss and proceeded to attack Anya, but missed.

Ghost went to guard Brenner. He snapped his jaws but the spider was too fast for him.



ROUND 2
Luke made two additional shots and part of the belly of the spider bursted with green sticky stuff. (( Aliens and shotgun! YAY! ))

This time Jace got a better angle to attack with his fire and scorched the rest of the spider to hell. 


The spider shrieked, spasmed and twiched his legs as she finally laid dead on the ground.



Nae Knowledge Nature check please.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Knowledge: Nature
1d20+11
14+11 = 25

Also:
Heal: Check/treat Esme for poison if needed
1d20+9
19+9 = 28


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

Nae realizes the spider is not from this area. This kind of spiders like to stay in the dark and especially THIS big do not go out in the open. Nae didn't venture inside dark holes and caves for that same reason. From the remains, Nae can tell the spider was starving, which explains why it made its way to the people=food. 

Nae has seen this happen with animals that get driven away from their dens and nests.


Esme manages to withstand the poison, but is left weakened and will need a little assistance to walk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2011)

"Aw hell yeah!" Jace shouted, kicking the spider's corpse once for emphasis. "Eat fire! Whoo!" 

He'll then help Esme if she has any trouble walking.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

"So what does a giant spider do out on the main road?" Luke asks Nae. "i thought these things stick to their little forest and have their easy prey inside the forest instead of out in the open main road."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2011)

"A large Spider indeed. I wonder what eats these..?" Dangil said, "Have we entered the land of giants??"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

Nae shakes her head, "spider was not happy to hunt here.  It would have preferred to hunt in the dark of the woods, where it could build a strong den.  Nae can tell it was starving though, either ran out of prey or something drove it from it's home."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 21, 2011)

*Anya...*

“Well it's dead now.  Doesn't have to worry about food.”  Anya nods her head firmly before going over and taking the first joint of its smallest leg.  “Might come in handy.  Should we take one of its fangs too?”  she ponders for a moment then shrugs before looking around.  “So where around these parts do you normally find one of these things?  What would drive it out?  Should we investigate?”  Anya asks mostly Nae but would listen to anyone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

"They can live just about anywhere, but Nae thinks they would avoid places where humans traffic like this."  Nae thinks about it a moment, "this one probably came from deeper in the woods, some place quiet and dark where it could lay ambushes."

"Nae doesn't know what could scare it away, anything strong enough could.  It could be it simply ran out of prey though and had to hunt farther from its home."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2011)

"Nae is right. It could be anything... wolfs, bears... bad hunting grounds" Esme accepted Jace's help to get up. She still had a pale sickly color. "Besides, the fate of the world is on Brenner's chest" she giggled pointing at the young man. "We should move quickly before anything else tries to jump at us again"

Brenner just cleared his throat. ¬///¬


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2011)

"I shall carry you Esme!" Dangil got on his knees and offered a piggy back to Esme.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2011)

"Ok, thank you" Esme will piggy ride Dangil. "So what should we do then? Keep going? or check the forest" she puts her hand over her eyes to try to see the forest in the distance... it was very far away. Maybe a whole day of additional walking. She seemed to need some good rest to recover from the damage the poison did to her.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2011)

"Hmm, a hero probably would clean out the forest just to make sure if other caravans less armed as us would come along this road, no more spiders would jump them," Luke says in a suggestive tone towards Dangil.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2011)

"Hm, ordinarily I would slay such fearsome beasts but Esme is our concern now. Perhaps a helpful sign to warn travellers!" Dangil said. The heroic quest of slaying giant spiders was appealing but the safety of Esme took priority.


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2011)

"Then let's make a warning sign and be on our way," Luke says. 

((Move on?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2011)

((Sorry guys, It's been a busy weekend.... it might be full two weeks. There's a project I'm going to help with ))

The party makes a small sign and puts the carcass of the spider at its side.



> *DANGER*
> Giant Spiders in the Zone
> Use extreme *CAUTION*​
> -The amazing Eagle Squad and Hunters' Co.




They arrive at the city just a little after sunset and approach the gates like they did before. Brenner covers his head with a hood to try to stay low. 

"Evening! I see you got one of your friends hurt" the guard greets them and looks at Esme. She's making it look like she is in pain to make things quicker.

"oww... I need to sleep..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 24, 2011)

*Anya...*

“Yeah some big nasty spiders!”  Anya says pulling out the leg segment and waving it in the guard's face.  “We need to get her back so she can be healed properly.”  the gnome them heads in and dismisses the guy.

((Don't worry Soul.  Whenever you are able.  )


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2011)

"Spiders? Gee..." he shivers visibly, he's not fond of the vermin. "Yeah, you better take her to get a good rest" he looks at Esme slight more worried than before. "Good luck with that" he allows the party to keep going and he doesn't seem to notice Brenner.

They keep going along the main street towards the guild house and in the way they see the Dreamy Wagon Tavern is bustling with people. 

Soon they arrive to the Hunters' Guild and are greeted by Raven. "You guys know how to resolve things quickly!" she says rather surprised to see them just a day after their departure. "C'mon, enter, we are about to have dinner with Lium"


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2011)

Luke will have his meal. He'll insist that Brenner be a guest.

"Lium, Raven, after dinner let me tell you more in private what we have found out," Luke says.

He'll tell them what had happened and what they found out about the book.

"We were going to the elf city, Green Road for some more clarification what to do about those Elementals and other things that don't belong to this world. But unless you have some other jobs to do that seem more urgent."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2011)

Lium seems quite surprised about the turn of events and leaves most of his food untouched while Luke talks.

"I see... this is quite a serious matter" it takes a little time for him to sort most of the information. 


Raven is with her mouth wide open. "Well, Fuck" she says lowly "No wonder why we couldn't get in contact with the guys up there. Its like a fucking divine magic dam.... Shit"


"Brenner... you'll have to stay here with us" Lium turns to the young man.

"But I..."

"No buts, you are a target of these cultists and with the right way they could take the information from you if they manage to get their hands on you" Lium shut him up "You are officially under our protection. I'll send word to Starryvale so your friend gets the same protection from my sister... he also knows too much. If the cultist haven't already got to him, it wont take long" Lium starts writing a message.


"Well, shit... just when people start catching on fire on Starryvale too!" Raven serves herself a little water. ((I'm guessing you also mentioned the incident on the tavern)) "We got  a message from Starryvale that some people started to burst into flames too up in Starryvale, a little after the refugees arrived. Gee, Lumina is going to love this one too"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

Nae shivers in her seat quiet through most of the discussion.  "Someone forced the spirits to burn the man before.  Nae can tell."  She speaks quietly obviously uncomfortable with the subject.  "Nae wonders, is it the same person forcing the spirits in the other town?  Or are there many people forcing the spirits to burn others?  Or are the spirits angry now for some reason?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2011)

Lium nodded to Nae "I fear this could be related with the book, but I certainly hope not. Lumina is investigating on Starryvale and would let me know if she finds anything. Still... we could have a great opportunity ourselves to interview that girl you spoke of. The Golden Smile Theater is actually open tonight and if you are lucky enough, you might be able to find this Narmeleth girl." 

Raven sighed "I wouldn't mind a couple of hours there. Good drinks, nice songs and dances... just what the cleric prescribed" she chuckles and takes Esme to a quiet room where she can rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

((Nae?  At the theater? *snickers*  This cannot possibly end well.))

"Songs and dances?"  Nae's earlier quiet demeanor is forgotten, replaced by a twinkle-eyed innocence.  "Nae remembers these things," she pauses and hums a bar of some Elven children song.  "Funny clothes, poofy things that would get caught in branches and torn by thorns, and spinning around?"

Her face is clearly full of awe at the idea, but she suddenly darkens and quiets down.  "Nae is not sure she should go.  Nae remembers," she trails off lost in thought.  After a moment she manages a weak smile, "Nae remembers anger and fighting.  Nae causes problems, better for her to stay with Ghost, keep Ghost out of trouble instead."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2011)

Raven shakes her head rather surprised for what Nae said. "wh-aaat? You haven't been in years to Theatre? No, no! Girls like us deserve some fun! No sir! I'm taking you* myself*. If they have a problem with you or your pup I'll put them in their place. They even have animal actors! If Ghost knows some tricks you might even win stuff or shinny coins! People love tricks!" Raven starts to get worked up and excited "YES! I'll get a nice jacket and we are ready to party!" 

Lium looks quietly as Raven storms off to find her Jacket. His shoulders get down and he sighs "...Yeah... she's been looking for an excuse to go out. I'll send this message and get your stuff ready to leave in the morning. Try to find that girl to see if she knows anyone else who could be behind this flaming incidents"


Raven will put Anya on her shoulders and take Nae by the hand and sing something that goes "_ooooh giiiiirls just wanna haaaveeee fuuuun!_". 

((Anyone else coming along? Nyssa I guess? ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 25, 2011)

*Anya...*

As Raven tosses her on her shoulders she looks down slightly horrified then shrugs.  "Why not..." She mumbles before attempting to join Raven in her singing.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2011)

Luke will also go the theatre. He ought to let go from time to time.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2011)

"The theatre? There is nothing Heroic about falling asleep in a seat whilst watching people pretend to be heroic. However if the rest of the Elite Eagle team are going then I shall join. Perhaps one day our legendary tales of beast slaying and putting up useful signs will be re-enacted in all its glory!" Dangil said and joined the group.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2011)

Jace shrugged. He'll go. "Will there be snacks?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2011)

"Snacks!? Of course there are snacks. Chicken Wings and toasted bread with herb and spices. And the drinks...God! You gotta order a _Calamity Kitten_. You'll love it. Just don't ask what's in it" Raven suggested to Jace. 

The Golden Smike wasn't hard to find. It was a very large building with a yellow dome. All kinds of people were trying to enter... from commoner to nobles. There was a big black sign with big yellow letters that reads...



> The Golden Smile​
> *FREE ENTRANCE*
> Show your skills or Pick your favorite performer
> 
> ...







Raven moved like a fish in the water and talked to a couple of people who inmediately motioned the party to enter the Theatre. The place was iluminated by golden lamps, most likely of magical origin. There were several tables on the ground level were the normal people would enjoy the show and elegant box seats for the nobles.





"We are late, the show already started. But don't worry, the best is usually at the end, when the public is worked up to pick the best performance" She pointed at the stage where there were two people on very flamboyant disguises. Raven made sure Nae was close to her to see if she needed anything.


_"...Young one!" the man on the stage said, "Truly you are the pride of all of the monastery. Ask for anything, anything at all and it is yours!"

"All I want..." the other man replied with modesty , "...is a kind word, a warm bed and unlimited power"_

The people bursted laughing and applauded while the two men made a bow to the crowd. 


*Perception Check for everyone except Nyssa*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

Nae followed Raven looking around in pure awe, her previous misgivings apparently forgotten amidst the spectacles.

Nae Perception:
1d20+11
10+11 = 21


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2011)

*Anya...
*
The gnomes big eyes were everywhere taking in the fine people and the men on the stages as she stood on a chair to see over the heads of other people.

Percep:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2011)

"Ahh! Such fun!" Dangil boomed

Dangil Perception

1d20+5
19+5 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2011)

Nae felt warm and happy. There was enough space for Ghost to stay below the table so no one would trip on him. All these people laughing and eating and joking. The nice lights made everything look like in a golden sunrise. 

Dangil, Anya and Nae soon felt someone was watching them.

In a box seat a little behind them, there was Eaglet (Rhoeme) looking down at them. Besides him was his new half-brother who was also clapping to the next group of musicians taking the stage. Rhoeme gave them half smile waving to them and changed his attention to the show.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

Nae waved and shouted (probably in vain) back at him before going back to trying to absorb everything.

((He's dust  Cue the fireballs))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 27, 2011)

*Anya...*

A small hand waved vigorously as she saw the boy they had helped before.  Though her attention only wavered slightly before she was turning back and becoming engrossed with the show.  Forgetting, temporarily why they were there.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2011)

The group on the stage, Jolly Joel and Friends, played an old and merry song about the adventures of some farmer who finds a treasure on his land and sets out to explore the world. At the end, he finally comes back because there's no place like home. 

The group make their way out of the stage as several people cheer at them. Finally, after the crowd has somewhat calmed, a beautiful young woman steps up timidly into the stage.

Her very long dark brown hair is tied back in a loose ponytail. She's small and delicate, wearing a very simple commoner dress. If any, it looks newly bought, most likely she didn't have money for anything better. There's a general murmur around the teathre. 


"Is she going to go up there dress like that?" 
"Who's that girl?"
"I dunno, she's not from the city, that's for sure"

She must be Narmeleth. The girl Thiago was in love with. Narmeleth seems to wait a little until there's more silence before start her performance.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2011)

"Nice racks," Luke whispers to his neighbour in a joking voice. 

'I wonder if it was the racks that bust those people aflame," Luke thinks to himself.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2011)

((Guys, I'll post on about 7 hours, I'll have to stay late at work and I need some stuff on my PC to continue.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2011)

The guy besides Luke nods and chuckles.  

Most people get quiet and Narmeleth clears her throat a little and turns her head back to a lyrist, a lutist and a flautist that seemed to agree to play for her.













The crowd falls dead silent in awe as Narmeleth sing the elven song. ((She almost got to 30 on performance, Memorable Performance to say the least))

@Nyssa
Nyssa can tell the accent of the girl is flawless. She recognizes this song as part of an old elven play.

Now they understand why Thiago said she had a divine voice. 

@Jace
At first Jace can tell the girl is using her charisma alone and no spell whatsoever. (he can casts Detect Magic to check otherwise) If the girl could draw magic from that inner power she has... it would be as strong as him.


@Nae
Nae starts listening to the song but, just after the second word, she realizes something...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nae knows this song. The melody suddenly pulls a memory from deep back of her mind, more clear than anything else she can remember from that time. Something she had almost forgotten entirely.




> Is spring. She can tell by the fragance of lime flowers filling the air. Nae looks up to the orange sunset on the west.
> 
> She's sitting on a elven woman's lap as her delicate hands weave a crown of flowers in front of Nae. The woman's singing that same song as the girl in the stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2011)

Jace casts detect magic.

(I'm not sure how/if to roll for that, so could you?)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2011)

Jace is close enough to see that the only magic on stage are the golden lights illuminating the whole place. 


Most of the party haven't heard before something this... wonderful, except for Dangil. Sienna had a similar sweet voice. Narmeleth looks like a negative of his love... Sienna had blonde hair and deep blue eyes. 

As she sings, she looks from one side to the other of the crowd and her eyes meet the party's. They can't tell if she's looking at someone in particular but they certainly caught her attention briefly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2011)

((I'm going to have to wait until morning to post, feeling suddenly ill   If the spoiler says anything like what I'm guessing it does, Nae is probably about to go berserk, might want to finish up anything that requires a semi-orderly party  ))

((On another note, Escaflowne has some of the best music I can think of in an Anime, and it's one of the first series' I watched in its entirety.))


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2011)

Dangil is awestruck. The girl before him is Sienna. Did she escape? He was overcome with emotion and would stop at nothing to find out . He cared not if he was to make a scene, he had spent so long away from her and his heart ached for her each day, she invaded his dreams and grabbed hold of his soul.

He prepares to leap on stage when some semblence of sanity returns to him and he realises that the girl on stage had different hair. Dark hair. Not the blonde that used to dazzle his eyes when he woke up beside her. Still he knew of girls that could change their hair colour....but not the eyes. He had stared at them and been lost in them as if swimming in the depths of the ocean. These eyes were dark as well but no less entrancing.

His gaze did not avert from the girl and he clenched his teeth to stop him from leaping onto the stage and grabbing hold of her. He would recognise her by her scent. She had often said that when flowers were in bloom that they were smiling, smiling at the sun and at the sky. It made her happy to see flowers in bloom. Dangil didn't understand when he was younger and used to make her laugh as he too stared at the sun and smiled as wide as he could. Now he appreciated why her favourite was Rosemary.  Evergreen and forever in bloom. Flowers that were always smiling.

He waited. He would not cause a scene but she would not leave his sight.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

> These eyes were dark as well but no less entrancing.



((Actually her eyes are Amber. lol sorry about that. I'm going to wait for the others))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 28, 2011)

((ESCAFLOWNE))

Nyssa is impressed, despite herself. Not going to do anything for the moment, though.

((Is Narmeleth an elf, or does she just have a perfect elvish accent?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

(( Narmeleth is a human young woman...Maybe 20 or less. ))

Narmeleth finishes singing and just a second later there's a standing ovation. She seems taken back for the overwhelming response of the crowd and looks unsure of what to do. A couple of people on the front row raise their hands and ask for one more song, seconded by most people. 


Dangil wishes to get closer but there's still too many people in the way.

Narmeleth nods at the crowd and tells something to her musicians. She starts singing again, this time a well known old song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr6ajtA5Otg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2011)

((Sorry for the delay, still quite sick haven't even been sitting up to use the computer.  Will try to get this out though.))

Nae listens to the first song in a sort of stunned silence, anyone that happened to be watching her would probably notice tears streaming down her face as she murmured to herself almost silently in elven.

When the song finished she continued rocking silently lost up in her memories.  Then as the woman began her second song she seemed to snap out of it (or snap at least).  "No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no," she repeated herself over and over in Elven.  How could she know that song, and then switch to this human nonsense?

She spoke a single harsh word to Ghost, "_come_," and began to charge the stage.  Ghost sprang up growling and leap forward beside her.  As she moved she began to chant.  Her normal tiny voice was strong and much more mature than normal.

"Gwirodydd y dŵr,
Merched y môr,
Yr wyf yn galw arnat, mi alw di, dawns ar y sibrwd y gwynt.
Cuddio fi rhag fy ngelynion.
Wneud eu cryfder yn golygu dim."
((Druidic))​
The wind itself seemed to carry her voice and added a slight chill to the air as a thick mist began to fill the area. Were one close enough they might notice that Nae's eyes were solid black as she chanted before vanishing into the mist.

Obscuring mist, 20' radius.  She'll charge the stage with Ghost (who has both scent and mobility and should have little trouble finding a path through anyone that isn't fleeing the cloud).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

"Well, I'll sell my underwear if this is not the best sing-... uh Nae?... Nae!?" Raven just suddenly realized the girl was going towards the stage. 

There was a moment of confusion when the mist obscured the scene. Narmeleth stopped singing also taken back by the sudden change. Nae had no trouble to get to the stage. Some people said the word "_huh, Fire?_"..."Fire?"... "FIRE!?" and then chaos broke loose.

The crowd in the low level (where the party was located) started to get out of the Theater ASAP. The party saw that Nae was the one casting the spell, although only Jace knows is a harmless trick only used for cover.

"NAE!" the elven girl heard Raven behind her. Ghost lead her to the singing girl who didn't seem scared for the mist but more like confused for what was going on. Narmeleth saw Nae and Ghost stepping out from the mist, closer to her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2011)

((Bleh, still feeling miserable, I don't know how much I'll be around this weekend so I'm going to go with something to allow the others to take over.))

Nae reached the stage and saw the bright lights and the chaos and commotion of the fleeing people and froze, ghost paced nervously around her looking to keep others from approaching.  Who was this girl?  What was she doing up here again?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

(( kk, I'll take Nae will be mostly in shock ))

The musicians behind Narmeleth came to her. "Narmie, are you alright?" they asked looking at Nae and the wolf nervously. "Let's go"

"No, don't worry, is not fire" she spoke raising her hand a little calming them. She could see the trials of some of Nae's tears. "Are you alright, lady?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

Luke is surprised to see Nae suddenly charge onto the stage.

"Erm, Nae?! Nae! What are you doing?!" he shouts after her as she suddenly starts to casts a spell.

As the mist rises Luke facepalms himself. "Not good, now people will panic," Luke thinks.

Luke will stay where he is and push anyone to the side if they try to overrun/ run over him as they try to escape.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

((Nae could always 'entangle' the crowd if you're worried about getting trampled Muk  ))

Nae drops to her knees still stunned and unsure exactly what is going on.  She looks up at Narmeleth and mumbles in Elven, "why?  Why do you know that song?  Why are you not her?"  She's pretty clearly out of it.

Ghost, for his part, is likely more concerned with the panic of the crowds and all the exposure than anything else.  He continues to circle Nae protectively.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

Dangil, seeing Nae jump to the stage follows suit . He musters the strength in his legs and jumps to the stage 

strength
1d20+3
12+3 = 15


He stands next to Nae but is looking at Narmeleth. He just stands there with his mouth half open, unable to say anything. 

He then just blurts out,

"I love you! Let's go now!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

Most people leave the place and only a few are left. The staff of the Theater are bringing buckets of water, but get confused as they don't see a source for the fire. 

Narmeleth kneels a little in front of Nae, without getting too close as Ghost is still circling her. "I'm sorry, I'm might not be the person you are looking for...That song, my mother taught me that song. She was a half-elf from a far away land... " she tries to soothe the elven girl ((she can speak in elven too)). She sees Dangil coming close and she gives him a warm smile, turning back to Nae as she seems to be more in need of attention.



> He then just blurts out,
> 
> "I love you! Let's go now!"



Narmeleth looks up blinking but then chuckles blushing. "I'd have to turn down your offering, my good sir, as it seems like your friend here might need some help" Narmeleth will try to help Nae to stand on her feet. "But you are right... we should leave before we get into trouble here. Let's go out for some fresh air, shall we?" she takes Nae up softly.

Raven manages to get to the other side and calls the rest of the party to follow and leave from a back door. The other actors and singers are there, in an alley behind the Theater. 

"My name is Narmeleth, can I ask yours?" she tells Nae and Dangil with a sweet smile.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

"My name? You don't know me...? I.." he looks at Narmeleth and smiles a little sadly. "Ah yes, of course you don't know me. Sorry, I mistook you for someone from my past." he smiles a little sheepishly "If you don't mind I'd like to retract my earlier confession"

"My name is Dangil, of team Elite Eagle, heroes of the universe!" he says proudly. "You are indeed an exceptionally good singer and a beautiful one at that. It is indeed an honour to meet you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

((She walks by the large agitated wolf?  Brave girl   I'll grant Ghost is probably more concerned with the crowd than the singer though.))

Nae stands shakily, still quite confused by the entire situation she resorts to simply answering the questions presented.  "Nae is Nae.  Fresh air," she pauses and shakes her head trying to clear it.  "Yes fresh air would be good for Nae."

She blinks a moment and snaps at Ghost, "stop that Ghost."  With a whimper he stops his pacing and sits beside Nae.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

"Lucky Luke, nice to meet you," Luke says. "Wow that was one wild show and song! To actually get Nae to do something that isn't Nae-like with just one song. Must have been one powerful song."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2011)

*Anya...*

“I didn't know she could do that.  Did you know she could do that?”  Anya looks at the group as they walk outside, talking about Nae becoming smoke.  “I didn't know she could do that...”  she thinks for a moment then shakes her head.

Pushing to the front of the group she gives the girl a big grin.  “My name is Anya Toll!  Gnome extraordinaire!  Might I say you have a beautiful voice and I loved the song.  Sorry my companions acted so strange.  They have a tendency to do that periodically.  Have you been singing long?  Where are you staying?  How long are you staying here?  How did you get here?  Where are the people you came with?”  Anya is clearly trying to play dumb and get some information out of her.  “Are you a witch?  I've never seen them act that strange.  Can you do other things?  Like light people on fire?  Call elementals?  Do strange things with your mind?”  She looks up at the girl waiting for some answers.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"Is a pleasure to meet you, Dangil, Nae, Luke" she says once they are in a more peaceful area of the street. "Seems like I get confused for other people a lot" she says in apologetic way still helping Nae to stand, but she seems a little down for causing such trouble. 

She turns to Luke "That's.... the first song I learned from my mother. The owners of the Theater told me I could only have one chance to sing and I couldn't think of other better song to do it. I know it by heart" she says with a half painful smile. She looks back at the Theater "...But seems like I'll have to try another day, the people is already leaving" she sighs looking at her dress "I'll have to give back the dress too...mmhh". She shakes her head trying not to give it much importance.

She's still holding Nae.
"Where did you hear the song? I guess its more known to elves than for humans. Do you... do you know her name? The person you mistook me for?" she asked slowly trying not to push Nae about it. If she sees is too painful for the girl, she will drop the subject.

EDIT: 
@Anya

"Thank you, you are so sweet. I've been singing since I can remember..." she had trouble to follow most of Anya's questions "I'm staying uh..." she looked around trying to point at a direction but she kept being shot with questions "I'll try to stay as long as... I came with a small caravan that... huh? a witch? No, I'm no-...erh, I do other things like? well, I can paint and weave if that's what you..." her face suddenly changes at the mention of lighting people on fire: from surprise, to horror, to anger. Her eyes get watery quickly "I DO NOT! HOW COULD I-!" she seems highly offended and suddenly she breaks down in tears. 


"what-? what are you-?... You- know where I come from??" she ask sobbing and shaking "They- burned them! They turned them- into cinders!" her lips shivered "I ran and ran- until my feet almost bleed. My mother, my friends! They're-!" she couldn't finish the sentence and started weeping uncontrollably. 

She couldn't hold Nae any longer and almost falls to the ground.

((Drama week! YAY!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

((Ugh, long post, Nae has trouble with "would you like some soup" how's she supposed to handle all this? *pulls hair*  ))

"Oh, the show is over?"  Nae says looking around apparently noticing the missing people for the first time.  "Nae heard the song a long time ago.  Before Nae was Nae.  Nae doesn't remember much from then."  She quieted and shook her head sadly.  "Nae heard it from M'Thor*, before M'Thor was M'Thor.  Nae does not remember who she was before that."

"Nae did not mistake you for M'Thor though," Nae corrected the woman.  "You are too young and too human.  Nae just," she paused confused, "Nae isn't sure what she was doing or how she got here."

As Narmeleth has her own breakdown Nae watches with a twinge of sympathy.  "Did the fiery Mhaor`Quessir come to your home?  Nae knows that running can be the only way sometimes with them, fighting them burns flesh and tooth and even arrows."


* I'm calling this "Broken Promise" like most any other name Nae uses is not a real name (this would likely be evident to anyone that speaks Elvish).


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

"Ah..." Dangil is once again uncertain as to what to do as he sees a carbon copy of his love break down in tears. He lightly taps Anya on the head "Bad Anya. Don't make random people cry."

He puts a hand on her shoulder gently "Don't fret M'lady. We're here to help, we mean you no ill will."

Diplomacy to get her to calm down:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

Narmeleth tried to compose herself, cleaning the tears from her face. 

"The-Mhaor`Quessir?" she takes a second to think half sobbing "oh-, you mean fire spirits- yes" she fights the tears back, she seems mad at herself "I promised- I wouldn't cry anymore- so much for that..." she slowly regained her sense. "They - they came at dawn, they just appeared with no warning. I had... I was going to another farm when they came and burn-" she had trouble to say the word "...Everyone was trying to put out the fires but then fire spirits went after the people-" again, it was like she had something stuck on her throat.




> "Nae did not mistake you for M'Thor though," Nae corrected the woman. "You are too young and too human. Nae just," she paused confused, "Nae isn't sure what she was doing or how she got here."




"Yes, I know how that feels" she gives her a sad smile "When I finished running the first time, I... I tried to get back home because it was time for dinner. The others had to remind me I couldn't go back."


She looks at Dangil very grateful. "Thank you..."


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

"Let's move to a more comfortable place, have something to drink and eat while regaining our strength?" Luke suggests. "Let's go to the guild house."

He offers both Nae and Narmeleth a hand and points towards the guild house.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

Narmeleth nods "Alright... but I'll need to give back the dress to the tailor" she explains "He lend it to me" 

"You didn't have any money to buy it? *sigh* Don't worry about it, I'll send a coin to the man." says Raven quite tired, her party night ruined.

"Thank you" says Narmeleth "I'll repay you, really! Maybe tomorrow I can sing again"

Narmeleth follows the party to the guild house.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

"What do you want to drink?" Luke asks once they are at the guild house. "It's on me," he says.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"Just a glass of warm milk... thank you" Narmeleth tells Luke clearly trying not to be too much trouble. Soon after, she gets her drink and seems much better than a while ago. "Sorry you had to see that... It's been hard"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

Dangil is looking at her dreamy eyed as he paces nervously, but whenever she looks at him, he pretends not to look. At one point he trips over Anya and faceplants into a chair.

"I'm ok!" He says leaping up and holding his nose. "You ok my little knight?" He says to Anya


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

The girl looks and smiles at Dangil at moments and sometimes blushes, but she keeps to herself while she finishes her milk. She chuckles a little when he falls. Her eyes are a little red from the crying for otherwise she's back to normal. 

"I must say... I'm very gratefull with the Hunters" she says to the party. "Without your friends on Starryvale, we would have been all killed for sure. They lead us to the town safely. And now, well, I just want to help the others... we need money and I thought I could try here at the city... Is bigger than I expected"


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2011)

"You wanna talk about it?" Luke asks Narmeleth, "the least it will do is get it off your chest. And I bet we have a few strong shoulders you can lean on."

"And for crying out loud, Dangil swing a sword or something, but stop running in circles. You gonna make the girl spinn her head in the wrong way."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

> "And for crying out loud, Dangil swing a sword or something, but stop running in circles. You gonna make the girl spinn her head in the wrong way."



"It's ok, I don't mind, really" she smiles at Luke and Dangil.




> "You wanna talk about it?" Luke asks Narmeleth, "the least it will do is get it off your chest. And I bet we have a few strong shoulders you can lean on."





Narmeleth slowly nods. "Yes... I want" she gives another sip to her milk and clears her throat. "As I said, we weren't really sure of what really happened... it was all chaos. It was in the morning and no one expected the attack... I was walking down the road and I heard some people yelling about a fire in a barn. Many people ran there to try to put it out, but...-they- were waiting inside there... It was a trap" she said like it was a horror story. 


"They came out and had many forms... like fire serpents, horned monsters, even the smaller ones had humanoid forms. Their bodies were smoke or flames or cinders. I never felt so scared in my life! All the people started running, and I went home to look for my mother but... the house...it was a- a bonfire." she took a moment to continue "I don't know who dragged me along but then I started running for myself. We ran to the other village... you could say it was a big town divided on three but... they were differente villages for us" she explained "We found other people running away from the other places. The monsters attacked at the same time, and then they were following us.  We put all the remaining kids on a cart and ran along beside it... I could hear the people who got left behind screaming. The towns were ruins in a matter of an hour"


@Jace
As Narmeleth tells the story, Jace gets that strange feeling once again. He remembers the first time he saw the column of smoke, his gut almost telling him "That's bigger stuff than you, don't get involved". After seeing Thiago burn to the ground next to him, Jace can easily tell the creature behind such incidents must have a tremendous power or at least a set of spells pretty unknown to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2011)

Jace frowned. "Elemental attacks is one thing, even if your case is a little more...brutal than most," he said. "But people just randomly bursting into fire...that shouldn't be possible. Whatever's doing that wields tremendous power."

He paused. "First your hometown. Then your boyfriend. Something's targeting you, but why? And is it trying to kill you, or is it trying to send you a message?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"Wait..." she raised her hand asking Jace to stop "wait... What boyfriend?" she looks very confused.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2011)

Jace arches an eyebrow. "Thiago? You met at a caravan, I think. He burst into flame while sitting in a bar ((however long ago that was))"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

She stares incredulously at Jace for a couple of seconds. "Thiago? He-? burst into flames!?" she starts to get horrified "No, it... it can't happen! ...not here. We are safe here! They shouldn't follow us in here! He was a good young man who helped me to get here, he wasn't my-, why did he have to die!... Im- I'm feeling sick..." she said covering her mouth. 

(( Thiago died just a day ago, actually ))

Brenner walks by, not really knowing what's the deal with the crying girl they brought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2011)

Jace puts his hand on her shoulder to steady her. "Hey. Easy. Easy. Calm down. Your safe."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Once she's calmed down, he'll continue the questioning. "I need you to think. Did you give Thiago anything of yours? Anything at all?" He pauses for a moment. "And did he ever hear you sing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

Nae went with the others to the guild too lost in her own thoughts to really participate in the questioning.  To her, while tragic, the story of the attack was the same as attacks she had seen in the wilderness all over.  The Mhaor'Quessir destroy, it's what they do.  Either you're strong enough to fight them off, you fled for your life, or you died.  It simply was, all the tears shed over it didn't change anything.

While she contemplated she idly looked at all the bottles behind the bar, idly she mused this must be something related to the humans' fascination with shineys.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

She nodded to Jace and calmed herself a little. "I did, I sang for him... but... you think it has to do with the elementals? I've always sang... do you think it was my fault?" she said her voice becoming thiner "but... no one had burst into flames before, it can't be that right? I mean... I just- I just sang for everyone at the Theater" she said with a worried tone.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

"I'm no magic type person, but I'm sure that you would have nothing to do with it. We are currently investigating it. Please do not fret and continue to sing, it would be a shame to deny the world of such a beautiful girl...I mean voice." Dangil said. He was completely taken in by how much she looked like Sienna and she was so sweet too. 

"I have to ask, do you know someone by the name of Sienna? She is an elf."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"Sienna? No... I don't seem to recall the name. My mother might have known her I guess... Sorry, Im not of further help" she told Dangil with a warm smile.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

"If you may, would you be able to arrange a meeting with myself and your mother? I wish to ask her some questions. It is very important to me." he says as seriously as he has ever been.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"She's... she's dead. The Elementals killed her" she tells Dangil "...sorry"


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

"Jace, her song, I don't get the feeling it has any magic behind it," Luke thinks out loud. "And usually there needs to be some sort of magician or something behind somewhere nearby for a spell to work. What if its someone invisible who's been doing the combustion? I know mages are more than capable of turning invisible.

But then again we didn't hear no one cast a spell while we were inside the tavern. Though it was rather loud with chatter so we might have overheard it. Or are mages capable of casting spells without a single voice? 

That doesn't make much sense those. Since it wasn't just her boyfriend, err I mean Thiago, that combusted, but people as far away as Starryvale who combusted as well.

If you have multiple casters I'd say its possible, but to have so many of them at the same time?

Maybe it has more to do with the song and it's context? Maybe there is some hidden message inside of it? I know it's elven, but earlier I just didn't pay enough attention to the words and just more to the song itself."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

Narmeleth speaks "The song, is part of an old elven play. I have never seen it myself, but my mother would tell me the whole story. The piece I sang is part of a scene where the hero needed to fight a dragon and realizes his lover has been following close behind to keep him safe. The girl on the song soothe the dragon's rage and there's no need to fight. They ride it back to their land" she blushes a little "I always found it very romantic"

She translate the lyrics for them. 



> You were the first smile, My beloved
> I've been watching you
> From atop the fairy tree.
> With you by my side, the dragon sleeps
> ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

"I think there are enough tales about dragons being in human form doing their own thing.

Could it be a dragon who's being doing all this combusting? They do like to set things on fire with their breath if tales are to be believed.

But just guessing around won't get us any further," Luke ponders on what the best next action would be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

"I know for a fact that the song has no magic in it," Jace admits. "I checked it myself. But the thing is, whoever's causing the combustions has ridiculous amounts of power...earth shaking power. Either that, or they're proficient in branches of magic I never even thought existed." He sighed. "Like it or not, we have to consider every possibility. It could be that whatever's doing this is using the song as a focus, or maybe it's tracking her through it."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

Narmeleth looked surprised about what Jace was saying. Brenner smirked, "yeah, I know, you never thought you would be involved in such events, right? Welcome to the club" Brenner gave her a thumbs up.

"Hold on, but I have to keep singing! I need to gather money for the other survivors in Starryvale and-... well, I really don't have other skills as good as that" she said blushing a little rather worried.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

"Then sing!" Luke says with a strong conviction. "Believe in me, who believes in you, not you who believes in you but me who believes in you! We shall protect you and all those victims to be!"

((Wohoo never thought you'd give me such a great opportunity to pull that line off xD))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

(( Narmeleth nods at Luke with a renewed believe in herself, rolls a 30 on performance and the guild bursts into flames!   /jk ))

"Thank you" Narmeleth says putting her hands together over her hearth. "I wish there was something else I could do to assist you"

Lium enters the common area where they are debating what to do. "Huh, I thought you guys would be gone for a while more"

"aahh...The show had to be suspended" Raven sighs a little tired but winks back at the party "We at least got the best of the night"

"Well, in that case, you better get enough rest for tomorrow. I've made the arrangements for you. Spot will also be ready in the morning" Lium tells Anya patting her in the head "You are still going to Greenroad, right?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

"Yes, that is still the plan. Did you have something else in mind?" Luke asks.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

Liums shakes his head. "Not really, but you seemed quite worried for the lady here. I guess that if she's involved with the elementals attacks in someway, she could stay with us in the mean time""


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

"I would appreciate it a lot and the other probably as well," Luke smiles faintly. Lium seems to have taken off a little of his worry what to do with the lady.

"Though my lady," Luke addresses Narmeleth, "maybe you can tell us you morthers family name. We may be able to trace down her elven heritage. It may give us some clue if the song or the elves or what ever is linked to this combusting ((Combustion Man!)) mystery."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

"Uh, alright, although no body got burnt with my mother singing" she gives a small chuckle "Sure, my mother's family was Aduial. I never knew my father so I'm Aduial too. My mother came from a far away land to the south. She spoke little of it. I really don't know any other family besides her." Narmeleth explained she seemed a little tired.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2011)

Nae, for her part, was feeling rather weary too.  "You could come to the Elven place too, they might know something of your pack.  Nae hasn't been to the Elven place before but she thinks you could sing there as easily as here."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2011)

Dangil doesn't say anything but is a mix of happy and confused about the prospect of her joining then, given the resemblence to Sienna.

"I shall protect you with my life!" he bursts out and points dramatically to her. "Indeed the journey would be made a lot more pleasant if you were around. I mean..for the party, not just for me. But I would be happy too. Oh I'd be very happy. But...I mean...uh...Why can't I stop this infernal chatter!?" he says clasping his hand over his mouth to stop more words from escaping. Dangil has gone a little red.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

"Uhm... I don't want to be a burden. You seem to have a big mission ahead and maybe I would slow you down... what if you get attacked because of me?" she looked at her hands like she had no other fighting skills to assist the group with.

She still smiles warmly at Dangil for his offer.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2011)

"If you would like to go there then you would not be in safer company. Team Eagle of Elite Brilliance will be sure to get you there unscathed. But only if you feel you need to go there. Not that I wouldn't love having you around or anything ...I wouldn't want you to come just because..and I...." again he closed his mouth with his hand.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

"What he's trying to say is, you are more than welcome to come if you want to. No one is forcing you to," Luke tries to translate what Dangil is saying. "And you'll be in good hands, no need to worry about the safety."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2011)

"Yes what he said!" Dangil muffles out through his hand


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

Narmeleth looks gladly surprised. Lowers her head thinking about it and then nods with a big smile. "Alright, I'll follow you. I'll do my best to help around. I could actually learn a thing or two on Greenroad. If anyone has old songs to teach I think they are a very good starting point"

Brenner gives a pained sigh from the back of the room. "Why can she go with you and I have to stay here?" he asked.

"Because..." Raven interrupted tapping Brenner's head "... you have sensitive information and shouldn't be running around to gods know where! We at least know who the cultist are and Lium and I could fend them off through politics and diplomacy.  Elementals are not exactly the most brightest type of monster out there..." she shrugged not giving it much importance "...so no need to worry about complex machinations and three level lies, right? Just wave your sword and magic at them and they'll eventually back away" 

Narmeleth seemed a little uncomfortable "Well, the attack on the villages was far from mindless... I'm pretty sure everything was well coordinated. Just like Luke and Jace said."

Raven waved dismissing the idea "But I'm sure most of those things where stupids blokes of flames. -Dangerous- stupid blokes flames if you like... that thing leading them would be the only intelligent one"

"... yeah, uhm... hey, I think Nae and I are tired already, would be ok if we went to sleep. I want to be well rested if I'm going with you" she gave a good look at Dangil and giggled quietly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Jace stands. "Then it's settled. Narmaleth is coming with us and Brenner is staying here. Should we leave tomorrow, or are there other things keeping us here I've forgotten about?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

Raven rolled her eyes. "Gee! Alright! They are Evil Geniuses! With good manners and-"  Lium gave her THE look making her stop. "Ok, good night guys! Have nice dreams!" she walked off.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2011)

"Good night," Luke says and writes down in his dairy a little of the events that happened. After that he'll head to bed too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2011)

Nae and Ghost wander off to find a comfortable spot on the floor to cuddle up on.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2011)

Everyone is off to sleep. The boys have a room with bunks they can use as to does Nyssa, Anya and Narmeleth. Nae goes to sleep by a chimney that keeps her and Ghost warm.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2011)

*Anya...*

In the wee hours of the morning Anya wakes up and continues to lay in her bed.  Huge eyes are turned toward the ceiling as she lets the prior days events rush through her mind.  Eventually her normal smile turns into a frown, then she begins to glare at the roof above her.   “I am a gnome.”  She whispers to the  shadows around here.  “How dare they treat me like a child.  A human child none the less...”  Anya then tosses the blanket off and sits up.

Her glare has turned into an evil smile as she gathers her stuff and goes to hunt out a few items in the kitchen.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2011)

((  OHNOEZ the gnome has been unleashed! RUN TO THE HILLS!! -I mean it ))

Anya passes Narmeleth by the kitchen. "Morning!" she said looking fresh and well rested but surely the gnome was too focused in her task.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2011)

If anyone else is ready, they'll find Lium by the door with a small box on his hand. "There you are guys, the cart is ready. There are provisions for 7 days but I didn't took your lady friend into the account. You could buy that on your way out or simply find some food in the way. I'm sure Nae would be able to find something nice" 

Lium raised the box "Who's gonna guard the Journal?" he asked at the party.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

"I'll be guarding it," Luke says. He'll store it securely into his backpack, then lock and loads his (gun) crossbow.

"Shall soon be on our way?" He asks the party. But before exiting the city he'll go to a souvenir shop and buy 2 more boxes that look like the one Lium gave him. He'll buy a few bibles or other books that look heavy and then hand one to Dangil and the other to Anya. The books are inside the box so it looks like the same as Luke.

"Just in case someone thinks of stealing things from us," Luke says. And he'll buy rations for Narmeleth.

After that he's ready to leave.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2011)

Lium hands over also *500 gp for each one* (except Narmeleth). "I guess you will be needing this payment soon. Is all the money I have available for the moment. There's another Guild House in the way to Greenroad, on Highroad...Azala, my other sister is there. If you need assistance, don't doubt to ask her" Lium finished saying. "Good luck!"

"Keep your eyes open for cultist of elementals... although I think the elementals would be much easier to spot" Raven chuckled and waved as they left.

*RP Exp 150*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2011)

Jace wakes up sweaty and disorientated. He gets dressed, makes sure everything is packed, and heads downstairs. "How was everyone's night?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2011)

Nae woke up unusually slowly, eyes still heavy from yesterday's emotions.  She stayed silent as she joined the others and accepted her newest sack of shineys, wondering to herself if she shouldn't find some place to bury them rather than haul all the heavy metal around.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2011)

Dangil wakes up happy that for once he doesn't have a hangover (he still hasn't forgiven Luke, that bastard!)

"Glorious Morning everyone! Let us start our next grand adventure!" He points to the window and is clearly pumped


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2011)

*Anya...*

“Time to go!  Time to go!”  Anya began to jump around, clearly back to her normal self.  “I'm ready!  I'm ready!  I'm ready!”  putting her arms out to the side she begins to run around, pretending to soar like an eagle before bursting outside and leaping onto Spots.  “Glad to be able to have a ride again.”  Leaning forward she wraps her arms around his neck giving him a hug then straightens.  “Come on!  We have a journey ahead of us!”


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2011)

Jace realizes he's the only one who might have had a bad dream. 

All the others get into the cart and start their way out of town. Luke gives a similar box to Dangil and Jace, so the cultist get a harder time to know which box if the real one with the Journal.

The group soon crosses the southern gates and start their journey towards Greenroad. They'll will have to pass the following towns in order (it will take them 5 days):


Little Hillcrest: It has a museum.
White Lake Crossing: Most people in here are fishers. All the rivers in the kingdom end up at White Lake.
Highroad: Here's the other guildhouse of the Hunters, Azala is in charge here.
Southbridge: Is a big town divided by a river on a valley and has the biggest bridge off all the kingdom that connects north and south. 
*Greenroad*: The border town at the Ythivand Forest. Home of the Arcane Academy and the majority of the elven community.


By noon, they are halfway towards Little Hillcrest. (( Perception Checks please))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2011)

(("Bad" is a relative term  ))

Nae Perception:
1d20+11
14+11 = 25

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
7+5 = 12


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jace perception:

Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2011)

Jace gets a thing in his eye. 

In the other hand, Nae manages to spot movement up the road, about 450ft ahead of them. They seem to be a dozen humans (maybe a couple of half-elves) looking out the road. They have weapons. They don't seem to have the clothes of the "watchers" at the city.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2011)

Nae points at the group, "more travelers, think they are going to the Elven place too?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2011)

"What is it Miss Nae? More travelers? Are they coming this way?" Luke tries to look, but though his eyes are good for shooting things, he doesn't have the range or vision of an elf.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2011)

Luke can see there are people ahead, but he cannot make out who they are or what they have with them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

"Wait, what? How many of them are there?" Jace asks, rubbing his eye. "Dammit, I've got something in my eye, _somebody_ up there must be messing with me..."


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

"I think they are travelers," Luke says. "I don't think they are bandits. I doubt there are so many desperate people out there that they would attack us every time we travel the road."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2011)

Anya...

“Do they look aggressive?  Do you think they will attack?  Get on guard Spots!”  She looks around wildly then tries to focus on the group ahead, squinting her eyes even.

Percep Check:
1d20+5
4+5 = 9


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2011)

Narmeleth stays mostly quiet looking ahead from her spot in the car. 

Esme gets closer to Luke, Jace and Anya. "I can't make out much of them, but they seem to be just standing there, should we keep going or try to find a way around?" she asked them.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

"There should be no problem passing by resting travelers," Luke says with confidence. "Where do you think we are that common travelers need to walk circles around other travelers. I think, this kingdom hasn't fallen so low that common travel isn't at least somewhat save."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2011)

*Anya...*

“I agree.  Besides we are eagle squad!  We just vanquished a giant spider!  Why should we be afraid of some travelers resting?  And, if they came from the other direction maybe they can tell us what might lie up ahead.”  Anya then will spur Spots to keep walking.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2011)

The party moves towards the people on the road. When they see them coming they get up and dust off some dirt from their clothes. They look at each other a little worried but then wave greeting the party. "Good day, travelers" a human woman with a sword on her hilt seems to be leading them. "I can imagine you are going to Little Hillcrest, is that right?"

"Be careful about one or two miles south from here" she warns the party "We had a nasty encounter with a squad of orcs. They took our wagon and we barely made it" she points back at the rest of her group, they are somewhat beaten and bloodied, but nothing life threating. "If I were you, I would try to find an alternate road or just keep my eyes open... We didn't expect to see orcs this down south"


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2011)

"Thank you for the warning, we shall stay alert," Luke says to them.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2011)

Anya...

"Yes, thank you very much.  The road ahead of you is clear so when you are up to it seek the shelter of the city."  Anya then spurs Spots on down the road a little more alert than moments before.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2011)

The party leaves the travelers behind as they make their way to the Capital. Narmeleth waves to them wishing them luck as then she goes to sit besides Dangil. 

Less than an hour later...

(( Perception Check ))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2011)

Anya...

Percep Check
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2011)

Nae Perception:
1d20+11
10+11 = 21

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2011)

((  Forgot about Spots))

Spots...

Percep Check
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Jace perception

Roll(1d20)+1:
8,+1
Total:9


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2011)

Perception:
1d20+01
17+01 = 18

Luke is keeping an eye out since the travelers mentioned orcs


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

Nae manages to see the tips of arrows pointing at them from the bushes ahead of them. Ghosts starts growling and the fur on his back stands. She can count about 5 of them hidden but she's under the impression there are more. 

Spots puffs in anticipation of trouble.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2011)

Nae hisses and points in the direction of the hidden archers, "hunters!"  She'll look for someplace she can take cover.  Preferably where she could shoot back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

Jace turns to where Nae is pointing and begins whistling happily as he starts firing elemental ray at the bushes.

*Intiative*
Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

*Round One:* 
_Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

*Round 2:*_Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

*Round 3:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

*Round 4:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

*Round 5:* _Attack:_ Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13
_Damage:_ Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

EDIT: Forgot initiative


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

(( Initiatives everyone! ))


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2011)

Luke looks in the direction where Nae is pointing plants himself between any squishies and a 'general' line of sight of those attackers. He'll plant his tower shield between himself and those who are to shoot at the group.

"Please take cover!" he shouts. He loads up Scanty and once he spots his enemies he'll fire bolts relentlessly under the cover of his tower shield.

Using Rapid shot.

*Initiative:*
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16


*Spoiler*: _Attack_ 




Using MW bolts.

*Round 1*
Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

*Round 2*
Roll(1d20)+5:
4,+5
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

*Round 3*
Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6

*Round 4*
Reload

*Round 5*
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

*Round 6*
Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

*Round 7*
Roll(1d20)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

*Crit Confirm:*
Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




*Round 1*
Roll(1d8)+0:
8,+0
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+0:
7,+0
Total:7

*Round 2*
Roll(1d8)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d8)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

*Round 3*
Roll(1d8)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

*Round 5*
Roll(1d8)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

*Round 6*
Roll(1d8)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

*Round 7*
Roll(1d8)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## Kuno (Feb 21, 2011)

Anya...

Anya will slip off Spots and move around behind the creatures with bows and strike at their rear.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+13:
14,+13
Total:27

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
7,+4
Total:11


*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1



Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
5,+2
Total:7
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1



Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4



Round 4: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6



Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2








Spots...

Spots will wait a bit then follow Anya.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
8,+1
Total:9

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 15
AC: 13 

Saves
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +0

Round 1:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
20,+1
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
6,+1
Total:7
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack
Roll(1d20)+1:
3,+1
Total:4
Damage
Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+2:
2,+2
Total:4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2011)

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Initiative:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Nae will look for any cover she can find (trees?) and attack with her bow.

Attacks:
1d20+6
5+6 = 11

1d20+6
8+6 = 14

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
7+6 = 13

1d20+6
8+6 = 14

Damages:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
1+1 = 2

1d6+1
6+1 = 7




Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Init:
1d20+2
7+2 = 9

Ghost will stay near Nae and engage anyone attempting to push forward against her.

Attacks:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
2+2 = 4  
((Wow.))

Free Trips:
1d20+2
9+2 = 11 ((Going to go ahead and assume the others are all misses))

Damages:
1d6+2
1+2 = 3 ((Going to go ahead and assume the others are all misses))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2011)

(( I'll wait for either Dangil or Nyssa before start ))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2011)

(apologies about the inactivity  )

Initiative:
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

*Spoiler*: __ 




*round 1*

Dazzling Display of Greatness
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

*ATK rolls*

1d20+7+1
15+7+1 = 23

1d20+7+1
8+7+1 = 16

1d20+7+1
12+7+1 = 20

1d20+7+1
16+7+1 = 24
*
DMG*

2d6+3
6,4+3 = 13

2d6+3
6,1+3 = 10

2d6+3
6,4+3 = 13

2d6+3
5,1+3 = 9




((I've probably done that wrong. Been a while  I didn't know where the Greatsword +6 (1d10+4) went. So I did BAB + melee + weapon focus...))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2011)

Esme goes to take cover behind the wagon and takes Narmeleth with her. "Come! Quick!" seems they'll try to stay out of harm's way. 

Surprise Round!
5 arrows are let loose as Nae gives the alarm and the rest tries to take cover. One gets Dangil in the shoulder (-5hp), another scratches Jace's face (-3hp), two other bounce againts Luke's towershield and another misses Anya completely as she goes to hide.



*Round 1*

Nae takes cover on the closest tree by the wagon, Ghosts goes along with her and shoots her arrows from there but misses by little.

Luke shoots from his cover and gets one of the orcs and the bolt get's stuck in his eye. He roars in pain but...  Luke quickly shots a second bolt to finish him off.

Jace starts sending elemental rays from his hands towards one of the orcs. He's burnt badly but he seems still willing to fight.

"I HAVE THE POWER!!" Dangil rises his sword showing his mighty hero soul and his display makes the orcs try to avoid him.

Anya moves at normal speed towards them while she's hiding. (27-10 = DC17) They fail to notice her. She stays in posisition but is not able to do anything else for the moment. She will be able to attack next round.


Everyone hears an orc barking commands to his group. Those who know Orcish hear the following (Anya and Nae) _"They are ours! Get the females! Kill the rest!"_ Three of the bowmen drop their ranged weapons and take out fearsome falchions as they are joined by their leader (the burned by Jace stays behind with range attacks, at Anya's reach).  This orc is bigger than the rest and has plenty of scars all over his skin. One of the scars in his chest looks like someone branded him with a symbol or rune. (Knowledge Arcana)


Two of them try to flank Luke but both fail. Another orc charges againts Jace with his Flachion and hits true in his arm (-6Hp). The leader closes in to Nae, he brings a greataxe with him. "You come with me" The leader looks down at Ghost snarling at him and slashes at the wolf. The wound is terrible deep making him cry in pain. (-15HP) 

Ghost still stands and, realizing this creature is a huge treat to Nae, lunges forward to the orc's arm, and manages to trip him! The orc leader is angry about this... he enters a RAGE.

Spots moves around to get to Anya. 



*Round 2*

Nae is shocked by the strenght and rage of this orc. She shoots at him while he's still prone. He moves still not caring about that wound.

Luke must take a five step move to be able to attack these two orcs. The first bolt misses, but the second hits one of them.

Jace tries to put space between the orc and him while he casts another elemental ray. He misses.

Dangil moves to help assist Nae. He uses his sword to attack his foe. HOW DARE HE WOUND NAE'S FAITHFUL FRIEND!? He lashes him with justice and goodness!

Anya gets behind the remaining bowman and sneak attacks him with her electric dagger. He turns around visibly pissed off although his bleeding a lot. He tries to shoot at her but misses. His wounds are killing him but he's still moves. 


The orcs close in again with Luke and this time at least one manages to slash him with his falchion(-9hp).

The orc with Jace manages to hit him again (-7hp). This is getting bad!

The leader gets up, giving Ghost and Dangil an attack of opportunity. Wolf tries to trip him again but he fails. Dangil has better luck and wounds him once again. The leader roars in anger and swings his Great Axe at Dangil (-18Hp). 

Esme sees Jace is in trouble and makes the decission to assist him instead of Dangil, he at least has a big sword to defend himself. She tries to flank the orc and hits him with her heavy mace in the head. There's a loud crack and a scream but the orc is still standing (visibly in pain).




*Round 3*

Nae shoots at the leader for a second time on his chest. He growls at the elven girl. 

Luke misses his last bolt and moves away from them while he tries to reload.

Jace tries once again to burn the orc with his elemental ray but he manages to dodge him. That bastard!

Dangil realizes this enemy will need more power to be defeated so he calls his inner RAGE. He swings his sword and makes a deep wound on the chest of the Orc Leader but he still moves relentlessly fighting him off.

Anya get close to Luke to help him with the two orcs but fails to slash them. One of them attacks hers and gets her right in the neck. (-10hp)

Luke has no trouble to block the following attack. 

Esme gets slashed by the orc she and Jace are attacking. 

The Orc Leader is roaring at Dangil... he's bleeding a lot but keeps attacking him. The orc leader wounds Dangil in the stomach. (-15) Dangil can barely move anymore... did he fail!? No! It can't be!! Dangil falls back.... the world is turning black around him. The last thing he sees is the blurry image of Narmeleth hiding behind the wagon.

The other orcs miss Anya, Luke and Esme/Jace.

Spots comes over and completely stomps the orc that was fighting Anya.  He got a little trouble to get around.

Ghost tries to attack the Orc Leader but doesn't has luck.

Esme shrieks and swings her heavy mace again, smashing the orc's head for good. She really doesn't like fighting. >o< 


*Round 4*
Nae manages to shoot the orc leader one more time. The blood sprouts from his wounds. That would have killed already a normal creature! Nae knows animals like this... they'll continue fighting even when they are dying. 

Luke is reloading his weapon. There's nothing he can do in the mean time.

Jace turns around trying to see who needs more help. Yep, Dangil and Nae seem so! He sends his elemental ray directly in the face of the orc leader. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!" he screams but that doesn't stop him either. 

DANGIL! Anya moves to help her friend! She charges and attacks the staggered Orc Leader. The Orc Leader stumbles. This is one hard to kill SoB!!

The orc leader attacks Nae but barely fails.

Ghost and spot miss their attacks. 

Esme rushes to Dangil's side screaming and attacking blindly "EEEEEEEK!!!" >0<!!!!!  She hits the orc leader square in the face sending him backwards. He's finally done for! "ahh!... Dangil! Hey!" she drops her heavy mace on top of the orc leader to check on Dangil.


*EXP 180*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

((Wait...aren't I in negative hit points? .....Unless I got an hp boost that I never noticed I am.))

Jace screams in pain and drops to the ground, activating his belt of healing ((the one he got for christmas)) until he's a little above half hp or the thing is depleted. That should get him on his feet. Then he'll walk over to the head orc and examine the corpse's tattoo.

((Take 20 on the knowledge check))

20+4=24


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2011)

(( Jace had 15hp. I'll post the results later. EDIT: LOL  i did 16dmg you're right xD. Ok, let him be staggered to say the least. You can activate the healing belt at will so that would be like "ZOMGHEALS"  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2011)

Nae carefully tends to Ghost's wounds, then to the wounds of the others.  "Nae and Ghost usually run or hide from the green-skins ((your world orcs are green?)), they are vicious hunters-of-men."  She pauses considering, "or women I guess, these weren't interested in the men."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2011)

Esme motions everyone close to her. "Please, I need everyone who got wounded to come here..." once they are at 30 feet from her she starts praying. Soon, they feel a fresh lively energy washing over them and renewing their energies. She does this three or four times until Dangil's wounds are completely gone. 

Narmeleth kneels besides Dangil as his wounds heal and he starts to come back to his senses.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

"Thank you for curing us," Luke thanks Esme. He'll go through the orcs belonging and examine their weapons. "They had a leader and looked rather organized. Maybe there is more to this than a simple ambushing party."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

((Yes, these orcs are green. Nicodemus, I'm positive you can't take 20 on a knowledge check, you can take 10 instead so I'll leave it at 14))

Jace looks carefully over the scar on the Orc Leader. Seems like someone branded him with a fuzion of two runes... Power/Strenght and Land/Earth. Technically, the runes do not have a magic of their own and seems just like a symbolic name. Which Jace thinks is kinda of strange. These are not a divine/shamanic symbols, they are completely arcane and... well, is usuallly not like orcs have the skills to figure out these complicated runes. Did someone else, an outsider, branded him? 


Luke finds a bag full of... fingers. Some of them are chewed up and some of them are already rotting. Different size and races... but he can tell most of them are male's. Every orc has a small pocket with earrings, bracalets and necklaces, mostly women jewelry... the leader had more than the rest. (( about 450 gold coins in total))

Esme gets back her heavy mace from top of the orc's body. "eww..." she takes it with the tip of her fingers. The heavy mace is dripping blood and pieces of- brains? "eww...ewww" 

Narmeleth is still at Dangil side "Is it safe here? Shouldn't we keep moving?" she asks uneasy looking at the Orc Leader. ((Dangil is back at full health))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Dangil wake up and sees Narmeleth.

"Am...am I dead?" he asks as he stares at her face. "I seem to be faced with an angel. A perfect angel that..." he shakes the cobwebs out of his head and goes bright red. "I mean....um... Are you alright? I blacked out and couldn't see? They didn't hurt you did they? If they did I swear I shall slay every orc in the world!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome stands near the woman and a shiver rushes through her body.  “That was weird.”  she giggles then looks around before walking up to the barbarian that once again was hitting on the woman.  She gives him a swift kick in the ribs.  “Don't scare us like that again!”  Anya growls glaring down at him before walking off and checking on Spots.

“She is right.  We should move on but I'm going to check the bushes and see if there is anything where they might have been camping...”  

Perception Check:
Roll(1d20)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

(())

Anya blunders around in the bushes a bit but finds nothing more than some rabbit turds which she pockets before getting on Spots.  (())


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

Luke will count the fingers. "Hmm, seems like he collected male fingers from the victim they ambushed. There is also gold and jewelery."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

Esme diligently cleans the blood from her mace still whispering to herself "ew, ew, ew".

Narmeleth smiles at Dangil and giggles when he finally came back to his senses. "I'm fine, thank you. You were very brave. I got a little scared when he hit you. Good thing we have a healer with us..."  she looks back at Esme.  

"Orc blood... it had to be stinky orc blood! "

"Erh, well... do you think they are looking for slaves?" Narmeleth plays nervously with her hair, she seems concerned to find more orcs "Could we camp away from this place? If they have more orcs like that big one, we could have trouble"


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

"We probably shouldn't stay here too long. Let us at least reach that village up ahead before making camp," Luke suggests.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2011)

"Yes indeed. Thank you Esme, and well done Team Eagle!"

Dangil looks down at the large orc. "His motives are horrid but he was a mighty warrior and for that I give my respects." Dangil nods at the body and then turns back to the group. 

"Eagles, Let's rollout!"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

Anya doesn't find anything else and comes back with Spots to join the others. The party leaves the orcs behind and do not find any further threat. The road takes them towards the hills where the next town is located. They arrive at Little Hillcrest as the sun sets. The party sees halfling and gnome houses here and there built on the side of the hills and human houses up ahead. 

They are approached quickly by halfling guards on big riding dogs. Some of them are carrying some torches. "Who goes there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

Little people, riding dogs?  Nae glanced between them and Ghost consideringly then stepped forward.  "Nae is Nae, these Eagles; Avae'nys, Raun'anto, metal-bow-man, city-elf, grumpy-boy, quiet-magic-woman, and singing-woman."  She indicated the party members in turn, then as a second thought, "and Ghost and Spots."

((Nae to the rescue! :Zaru ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

((Ah, I see you cannot take 20 on a knowledge. My bad, I'll remember that in the future))

Jace either makes sure he memorizes the marks or sketches them down (or has someone sketch them down for him) so he can ask people about it later. He's rather intrigued. 

Jace tries to hide giggles as the halflings ride up. C'mon. They're a funny looking race. He tries not to be rude.

"What Nae means is that we're Team Eagle," Jace said, trying to explain Nae's statement to the halflings. "I'm Jace, that's Luke, Dangil, Anya, Esme, Narmaleth, Nyssa," he says, pointing to each in turn. "We were just attacked by Orcs by the way. Might wanna watch out for that."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

"Yeah, I getcha, we had the reports of-" the halfling was interrupted as the dog sat and scratched his head. The halfling curses and pulls his reins "shhh... leave that for later, you big buffoon. Ehem, as I said... we got reports of people being attacked from this part of the road since yesterday. I still don't know if its only one or several groups of orcs. They been taking the women and the children. I'm gathering people to see an end to it. They might want slaves or worse."


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

"Here," Luke hands the gnome the pouch with the dead fingers. "Maybe people will recognize these fingers of the victims. If nothing else at least give them some sort of burial."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2011)

The riding dogs sniffs the bag as Luke hands it out to the halfling. "Tss-, that's not for you, big dummy" he frowns at the weight and nods at Luke. "We will try out best. I'd recommend you to go ahead into the town. There's barely space in the inn but you can camp in the main square" he tells the party as he guides his dog and his other halfling guards to the road again.

Is the party going to try luck in the inn or go ahead to camp in the square?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2011)

Nae and Ghost will select a location in the square that looks comfortable depending on what she thinks the weather will be like that night (open and cool breeze if it's hot, covered if it's going to rain, etc).

Knowledge: Nature: Forecast weather
1d20+11
18+11 = 29


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2011)

(( LOL ))

The weather is slightly cooler than the rest of the week. Nae knows this means a high probability of rain maybe tomorrow or the day after that. She should be completely good without a cover for the night. With Ghost laying against her would be enough warmth. But a big storm is coming in a matter of days.


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2011)

((Awesome weather map ))

"So Nae how does the weather look like? Should we put up a tent for the night?" Luke looks towards Nae for the nature expert.

"Standard procedure would be just the set up a mobile camp for the night if it was military, but since we ain't military, we don't need to follow standard procedure."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2011)

(( See that curvy arrow over Starryvale? That's a tornado.   /jk ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2011)

Nae looks up at the sky considering, "tonight should be good; may be a little cool.  Ghost is nice and warm though."  She shrugs slightly, "lots of rain soon though; tomorrow, maybe the next day?  Nae thinks tomorrow might be better spent building shelter than traveling, getting caught in a storm is bad."

((Tornadoes don't show up well on weather maps, pretty much two big storms crash into each other and tornadoes pop up randomly along the border.  All you can forecast is "the weather's right for tornadoes."))


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2011)

"Then let us sent up a light camp," Luke says and gets ready to only put up a tent to protect against the chilly night wind. After he's done setting up his tent/camp he'll head into town and see what's going on.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2011)

The party sets up the camp easily with the last light of the day. Once that's set and done, Luke walks into the main square where some people are gathered. A halfling lady in an elegant robe is standing on a stool talking to the rest.

"Please, please, everyone calm down. The orc problem is being taking care off. Go back to your homes and lock the door. We will be patroling the outskirts of the town and a watch will be in place all night" the halfling lady assured the others (humans, gnomes and halflings). 

"I heard they took Madin's girls! is that true?" someone shouted from behind. 

The halfling lady sighed "Yes, they took them. We are using the dogs to track them down into the forest right about now. Please, go back to your homes and stay with your family" 

There was a general unhappy murmur amongst the small crowd and they started to walk away.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2011)

Anya...

After camp is set up Anya will find a good stable to house Spots for the night then go sneak around for a while.

Stealth:
1d20+13
5+13 = 18

Percep check:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2011)

Anya, easily finds a place for Spot and sets off to look around the town. She finds:



A teen ager couple hiding in the bushes giggling. Better to leave them alone. 
There are also several broken boxes in the back alley of a store. 
A young adult male human passed out in the street with painted swirls, mustache/beard and the word "cheater" in his face, no pants and a crude sign saying "_I hope the elf was worth it_".

Beyond that, the town is actually pretty quiet and empty. Most people are back at their homes fearing the orcs might raid the town. Now and then she can see a couple of guards patrolling the streets.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2011)

Nae listens to the halfling woman curiously while reading her spot for camp.  "Green skins got some girls?  They say they not interested in boys.  Depending on luck girls are destined for breeding mares or cook-pots."

She pats Ghost on the head playfully, "other little-people have good dogs, good and dedicated, maybe they get lucky and find girls."

((more than a full minute of Hell))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome rolls her eyes before sneaking away from the teenagers.  Best not to know what exactly was going on.

A giggle escaped Anya when she saw the man with the things written on her face, she clamped a hand over her mouth and made her escape lest she wake him and got the blame though the culprit should be obvious.

Anya will search the broken boxes looking for anything interesting before turning in for the night.


(Do I need a check for that?)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2011)

(( Not for the moment ))

Anya finds some broken glass and a single Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds in the bottom. 

The party regroups back in the camp where Narmeleth is preparing a simple stew for everyone. "In advance... Sorry, if it's a little bland. I'm not very good at cooking" she says serving them all. The stew is fine. Nothing surprising there. 

The night falls and everyone goes to sleep. ((is someone going to make a watch? ))

If someone stays awake, after a while Narmeleth wakes up to keep them company.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2011)

(sorry ...Pokemon came out....)

"Ah I shall stand watch! My ever present gaze shall not fail my team in their time of rest!" Dangil said in typical fashion. "And Narmeleth your cooking was first class. No better than that! It was fit for Kings! No! For Legends and Heroes and I am the greatest of them all! and I say this stew is excellent dammit!"

Dangil was clearly red faced. What was he doing? Sienna. He had to find her. But mayvbe....maybe she was happy with the clan leader. Maybe he should find someone else....

Dangil was confused

(He hurt himself in the confusion )


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2011)

(( It's super effective!   hehee, I got the rom :33 Send me your friend code on PM ))


Narmeleth sat in the ground extending her hands against the fire and chuckled a little when he described her cooking. "You don't have to do that, Dangil. I know is not that great. At least you wont get stomach ache... I hope. Hehehe. Thank you for cheering me up." she said embracing her legs against her chest. She didn't seem to be sleepy at all. "So... tell me. Do you have any family back with your clan?" she asked him.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2011)

"Family...?" Dangil spaced out as he looked up to the sky, his voice went softer as if it were his more natural voice. "Yes but we don't really get on. I haven't spoken to them in quite some time. I left home over a.....dispute. A girl." he sighed, "They wanted for me to marry into the clan but I didn't want and then I met someone and then they were taken from me and.."

He shook his head and reverted back to his more forceful voice "Ahaha! But no problem!  I'm Fine! Completely 100% awesome!" he smiled.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2011)

"I understand" she smiled and looked away into the campfire. She seemed deep in her thoughts. "You should go to sleep and rest. If anything comes up, I'll wake you up" she suggested motioning him to the others who were sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

The party doesn't seem to have any more troubles that night. As they clean up the camp they hear some of the girls were rescued but many were still missing, the orcs seems to be retreating to their usual territories to the north. 

Narmeleth gets some ham and bread in the town and prepares sandwiches for everyone for breakfast. :33 ((im hungry))

Is there anything you want to do before leaving the town?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2011)

Jace is good. He packs up and waits to leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2011)

Nae gathers her things and makes sure Ghost is fed and ready to go (and herself, I guess  ).  The Village-of-the-Short-People is interesting, but it's still a city.  She hopes that the Elven Place will feel "right" to her, though her feelings on the matter are rather complicated.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

Luke will pack up and help the rest pack up. After that he eats breakfast and is ready to go.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

The Eagles leave Little Hillcrest and move down south. Making good time before a cool breeze gets to them. They can see black clouds forming in the distance and hear the low rumble of a storm. 

Nae can tell they have by midday before the rain. 

Narmeleth covers herself with a blanket to try to stay warm and dry if starts raining. She doesn't seem to like how those dark clouds look anyway. 

The party arrives to a turn on the road which is following the side of a river. Their next stop is White Lake Crossing, a fishing town.

((Perception Check))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2011)

Anya...

The little gnome sat atop her pony, whistling gently to herself, completely oblivious to the world.

Percep
1d20+5
3+5 = 8  

(())


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2011)

((More fish people?  *noms on his Sushi*))

Nae:
1d20+11
15+11 = 26

Ghost:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

((Heh))


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

1d20+1
3+1 = 4

Luke seems to be occupied with his next design for his next crossbow and not watching the road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

Jace Perception:

Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

Nae/Jace has a good look of the river and there's a shallow part full of rocks. The water flow doesn't seem to be too strong, but she/he realizes there's debris of boats around there, stuck in the rocks and some tall reed.

Both see what it looks like the back of a person, floating face down in the water. His feet seems to be also stuck on some of the debris. Nae catches small movement on the reeds when they pass closer to there.

Narmeleth seems to also see this. She frowns. "A bad fishing trip?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2011)

"Maybe caught something that didn't want to be caught?"  Nae looked onward confused.  "What sort of animal eats boats though?  All wood, no really good for you.  Maybe a giant beaver?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2011)

"More like he crashed into the rocks horribly" Narmeleth shakes her head "It would have been very careless or not putting attention to the river at all"

The wood doesn't seem broken by animals. From where Nae stands she can tell the body has been in the water for at least a day. She would have to get closer for a better look if she wants further information.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2011)

Nae will approach (with Ghost in tow) to get a better look.  She'll keep a close eye on where she saw movement in the reeds earlier though.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2011)

Esme gets down the wagon and keeps an eye on Nae while she gets a closer look. "Just be careful, ok?"

The reeds move again by something small, barely the size of a squirrel. Ghost growls at it and doesn't gets too close to the water. From the bank of the river, Nae can see the body has small bites on an arm and his shirt is torn. 

She suddenly catches movement from the body... something... something small takes his head out from within a wound in the side of the belly. It looks like a small lizard head. It chirps and clicks looking around and hides again inside the corpse when it sees Nae. 

The chirps are answered from the reeds closer to Nae.  Ghost growls harder and backs his ears.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2011)

Nae tenses and freezes where she is, alert for any threat.

Knowledge: Nature, Can Nae identify these lizards?
1d20+11
17+11 = 28

((The dice gods are with me today.  I'm probably doomed the next time we're in combat though))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2011)

Nae recognize these lizards... Hydrus. They are quick in the water and come out of the river at night to hunt sleeping or unaware humans or animals. They have a paralyzing spit, crawl into their victims mouths and eat their way out. Sometimes, their victims manages to survive the bursting but are unable to call for help and bleed to death. They usually move in groups of 2 to 5 individuals. 

There's seems to be one in the body at the rocks and at least another in the reeds closer to her. She hears chirping.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2011)

Nae backs off slowly carefully nudging Ghost away from the lizards and towards the party.  "Nae not know what killed boat, but the spitting lizards killed the people.  Tiny with poison spit, good hunters.  Not enough meat for the difficulty in facing them.  Nae suggests we find another path."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2011)

The lizards in the reeds hiss at Ghost defensively but do not dare to come out of hiding. 

Nae goes slowly back without further incident. If the party want to move a little farther from the river, they can still go in the general direction of the road without much trouble.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2011)

"Well, I wouldn't want to be one of those in the poor boat," Luke says after clearing away from the river. "Did you hear them hiss like crazy, worst than facing snakes."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2011)

*Anya...*

"I don't know, they're kind of cute."  Anya giggles but it ends in a shiver as she moves Spots to the far side of the road.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2011)

"Sure, they are cute until they manage to lay their eggs inside of you. Cause they'll bust out of your stomach like a baby elephant trying to bust open a baloon," Luke tries to sound all scary. He trying to spook Anya.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2011)

Anya...

"Isn't that how you showed up in the world?  Actually yes...that does sound a lot like humans.  At least that is how they look."  Anya says rolling her eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

Esme nods. "Well, you got us there Anya. I have been there to help deliver some babies." she laughs getting back into the cart.

((I'm guessing you will avoid stay too close to the river))

The party leaves the main road but keep it on sight for most of the time. The way has some bumps in the way but in general they are making a good time. They come to a clear in a hill were they can see down to a big lake and a town with a port. Dozens of little boats and rafts float around. The shallow shores have an amazing number of egrets hunting fish and just walking around.

The town, White Lake Crossing, is on the foot of the hill, with stilt houses and a big dock. There are several mansions up the hill, surrounded by big trees. 

((Perception Checks))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Seriously...are we there yet?"  The gnome whines looking around then sighed when she saw the village.  "Doesn't look like an elf city to me..." she sighs looking at the landscape.

Anya:
Perception check
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

Spots:
Perception check
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

Anya spots the tip of a dagger sticking out behind some trees. There are definitely people hiding there! Is it an ambush!?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2011)

Anya...

Pulling back on Spots reigns, Anya glances toward the others with a look and slowly tilts her head toward the bushes.  At the same time she begins to reach for her weapon hoping the others would get the clue.  Not daring to wait much longer than that she spurs Spots toward the bushes.  "You better get the hell out of there and show yourselves before I kill you!"  she screams pointing her hammer-pick at them.

Intimidate:  (As if a gnome could.  )
1d20+7
9+7 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2011)

"Darn! GET THEM! Quick!" the man behind the tree yells and several others appear a little further away from the party ((40ft)). 

Anya sees that the first man, closer to her ((30ft)), has a seal burnt in his hand. The symbol of the evil god Lasvek! 

"Cultists!!" Esme manages to warn too.

Initiatives!!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2011)

Nae will keep her distance and pepper with arrows.

*Spoiler*: _Nae_ 




Nae Initiative:
1d20+4
1+4 = 5  (Bleh)

Attacks:
1d20+6
6+6 = 12

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
13+6 = 19

1d20+6
7+6 = 13

Damages:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5




Ghost will defend Nae and engage anyone that gets too close to her.

*Spoiler*: _Ghost_ 




Initiative:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

Attacks:
1d20+2
6+2 = 8

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
5+2 = 7

Damages:
1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

Free follow-up trips:
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
10+2 = 12


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2011)

Jace ducks behind the nearest tree or rock that will give him protection from any arrows or such, bombing however looks toughest with *elemental ray*. If anyone attacks him specifically he'll shout for one of his tougher friends, maybe Dangil or Esme. "You should've told me!" He shouts to Anya over the fray. "I could've set the bushes on fire while they were still hidden! Would've made this a hell of a lot easier!"

*Intiative*
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

*Round One:* 
Attack: Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19
Damage: Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total: 3

*Round 2:*
Attack: Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:11
Damage: Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total: 4

*Round 3:* 
Attack: Roll(1d20)+2:
5,+2
Total: 7
Damage: Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total: 3

*Round 4:*
Attack: Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18
Damage: Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total: 5

*Round 5:* 
Attack: Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17
Damage: Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total: 2


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome will continue her charge forward, swing her hammer-pick!

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
Elec Damage
1d6+0
1+0 = 1



Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20
Damage
1d4+0
3+0 = 3
Elec Damage
1d6+0
6+0 = 6



Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+2
1+2 = 3
Damage
1d4+0
3+0 = 3
Elec Damage
1d6+0
1+0 = 1



Round 4: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19
Damage:
1d4+0
3+0 = 3
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2



Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
13+2 = 15
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4








Spots...

The war pony will attack as much as he can with Anya on his back.

HP: 15
AC: 13 

Saves
Fort: +5
Ref: +4
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+1
15+1 = 16

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+1
18+1 = 19
Damage:
1d3+2
3+2 = 5



Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+1
7+1 = 8
Damage
1d4+2
4+2 = 6




Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6
Damage:
1d4+2
4+2 = 6



Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack
1d20+1
9+1 = 10
Damage:
1d4+2
3+2 = 5



Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+1
2+1 = 3
Damage:
1d4+2
1+2 = 3



((Poor Spots is having a bad day.  Or Anya is swinging her weapon to much! ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2011)

Luke will support from away with his trusty Scanty.

initiative:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6


*Spoiler*: _rapid shot active attack_ 




Round 1
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Round 2
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Round 3
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

Round 4
Reload

Round 5
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


1d20+5
20+5 = 25

Round 6
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

Round 7
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

Round 8
Reload






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 





Round 1
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

Round 2
1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

Round 3
1d8+0
4+0 = 4

Round 5
1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

Round 6
1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

Round 7
1d8+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2011)

They can see there are 6 people in total. Most of them look like bandits, but at least one has the symbol of Lasvek on his armor, most likely an adept or cleric.


Round 1
Anya and Spots bolt forward charging at the first cultist. He tries to slash her in the face but Anya simply dodges easily. She manages to stab him in the leg with her pick. Spots kicks with his hooves in the knee... painfuly. He lets out a scream but is still standing a quite angry.


Ghosts stays close to Nae, no enemy has get close to them yet.


Jace moves his hands casting an elemental ray and a flame burst from his hands towards the cultist Anya was fighting. The fire engulfs him and then he falls to the ground very still. One down!


"Iora, give me strenght!" Esme says wielding high her mace and charging besides Anya to a female cultist. This actually atracts their attention... they clearly do not like Iora at all. Esme manages to hit the woman, a halfelf, in the stomach.


Three of the cultist charge ahead trying to flank Esme and Anya. They manage to wound them a little in the arms (-3 Anya). An additional cultist goes ahead towards Luke but he's too far away to reach for the moment.


The remaining cultist, the cleric, moves in sight of Jace and casts a spell over him. For a second Jace felt his whole body freezes in place as if he has made of stone. He closed his eyes and focused his will to negate the spells, just barely breaking free from it. Will save 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)   Jace clearly has a new target now. 


Luke realizes the cleric might be much of a problem. He points Scanty towards the cleric, who was cursing not being able to get Jace under his spells and ... BOOM! HEAD SHOT. The cleric falls to the ground like a ragdoll. In a blink, Jace quickly changes targets to the other cultist who's coming his way. He gets him in the chest but he's still moving forward.

Nae takes aim to the same man but misses her shot.



Round 2
Anya looks at the female cultist and narrows her big eyes. Ohh, she's gonna get it. She swings her weapon and strikes her in the hip, sending a big electric shock through her body. "GA-AAH!" Spots tries to kick her with his hooves but she manages to avoid him. 


Ghost stays close Nae.


Without the cleric to worry about, Jace looks to the charging cultist towards Luke. He casts his elemental ray, but he misses enterily. Great.

Esme uses her mace to hit the cultist woman in the knee with a sweeping move. There's a loud crack, a scream and then a thud. The woman is down. 


It is then when the man finally arrives with Luke with Rapier in hand. He manages to slash the young man in the arm (-6 Luke). Anya and Esme are having trouble with the remaining two cultists (-5 Anya). 


Luke takes a step back to shoot twice without problems. Before the man could take another step, blood comes out of his mouth and slowly falls to the ground.


This time, Nae helps Anya and Esme with her bow, and the arrows flies direcly to one of the remaining cultist men. 


Round 3
Anya grins mischievously and takes some steps to the side, flanking her adversary. She hits hard but somehow, the hammer bounces back on her, hitting her in the face.   Spots doesn't has much more luck.


Seeing there's only two enemies remaining. Ghosts gives aid to Anya and Esme, trying to trip one of the cultists to no vail. 

Jace tries to get one with his elemental ray but is unable to aim at him properly.

Esme fails her swing by much... not really a good round for the party.

The two remaining cultists see their fallen comrades and then look at each other. "RUN" They withdraw from combat and flee into the bushes. 



"Well, that was quick"  Narmeleth blinks, still sitting on the wagon as if she hadn't moved from her place. 

*350 xp for each one*



Is the party going to try and catch the two remaining cultist?


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2011)

If Luke has line of sight he'll continue firing his bolts, but won't chase after them. He'll keep firing until they are 4x out of range or has no longer sight on them.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

Anya will jump onto Spots (if she had gotten off).  "Nobody makes me smash my own face and gets away with it!"  Anya yells and attempts to give chase.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2011)

Luke's first shot misses the guy's feet, but the second has his name on it. -sucker- He yelped but kept running as fast as he could. Anya closed behind them with Spots. 

Luke hit them again with Scanty. Those were really resilient cultists, he had to give them that. They soon were beyond his reach behind dense bushes and trees.

Anya was so close... SO CLOSE! ! He suddenly heard the river waters.  "JUMP!"  one of them pleaded to his friend and both leaped from the edge of the small hill to the stream below.

Spots managed to stop just in time. He clearly didn't like heights. Down the river Anya could see one of the cultist was knocked out and the other struggled to keep them both from drowning. "shit, shit- " He slowly made his way to the other shore dragging his friend behind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

"Oh goody look at them now!" Jace shouts, running up to the edge of the hill. "They're sitting ducks!" He starts taking potshots at them with magic missile.


*Attack*
Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

*Damage*

Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2011)

(( Nicodemus, Magic Missile is auto hit spell, no need to roll d20. Just the damage  ))

Just as they get to the shore, the first magic missile hits the one who seems unconscious. The other man is startled by  "You son of a-!!" he looks at Jace with anger and starts running away, leaving the most likely dead cultist behind. Jace manages to hit him one additional time... he stumbles clearly about to faint, but soon after that he's out of the missile's range.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

"Aw, and I wanted to get the other one too," Jace said, with a twinge of disappointment in his words. "Complete the set." He turned to the others. "Should we really be letting him get away? Won't he like, report to superiors or something?"

((OoC: Got ya. Saw that when I looked up the spell, but I only skimmed it and took it to mean it negates cover. Whatever))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

Anya will look for a safe place to go down.  If the other guy is still in eyesight (and close enough that she could possibly catch him) she will then try and catch up to him, otherwise she will check on the first guy that Jace hit.

Just in case...

Perception Check:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2011)

By the time Anya gets down the river, she doesn't see the fleeing cultist. She would have to swim to the other side to check on the cultist lying there. That side is getting red with blood. As fas as she can tell, he's either dead or in process to be dead. 

((swim check if she tries to cross and check directly))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome decides to try and check on the guy.  "If he is still alive we might get some information."  Sliding off Spots she contemplates the water before stepping toward it.

Swim Check:
1d20+0
3+0 = 3  
((  Anya slips on the edge of the water and lands covering herself in mud.  :rofl))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2011)

Anya slips with a loose rock in the bottom and her head goes down, gulps some water. She coughs and barely manages get back to a shallow area. Still, she's dragged several feet down the river. Spots slowly makes his way towards her.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Rotten pony!"  Anya chokes out as she clamors onto the shore.  "You could have tried to save me!"  She coughs up some water and glares up the hill at the others.  "Stupid...ass..."  she begins to mumble and sits on the ground glaring at the water.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2011)

"Leave him," Luke shouts down. He comes down to help Anya back up to the group.

"Maybe one of those up there are more alive than this one," Luke says. He looks towards the healers and see if they find someone barely alive.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke, Anya and Jace make their way back to the main road. Narmeleth is still sitting on the wagon as if nothing has happened. Esme, on the other hand is checking on the bodies on the ground. 

"This one is still alive" she looked up at Luke pointing at the cultist woman "The others are deader than a roasted steak. Want me to put her back?" She asked to the party.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2011)

"Let's wake her up and see what she can tell us," Luke says. "But first tie up her hands, no spell casting that way." He goes ahead and ties up her hand and waits for the woman to wake.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2011)

Narmeleth seems a little confused on what's going on. "So... are these not common bandits? You mentioned Cultists?" she inquires to no one in particular as she watches how Luke ties the cultist's hands together and Esme starts giving her first aid and casting some basic healing spells. The woman soon stops bleeding and seems to regain her health.  

Esme hurries and brings everyone close to her as she channels positive energy to heal the party as the woman slowly wakes up.

"_Wha- what's going on_?" the woman barely had enough strength to talk. 0hp


----------



## Kuno (Apr 3, 2011)

*Anya...*

Already in a foul mood because of the quick swim she had, Anya walks up to the lady and stared down at her.  “What's going on is you tried to kill us and you failed.  Now all is fair and you are going to answer some questions.”  The sopping wet gnome glared down at the woman.  “Who are you?  Did you attack us randomly?  Or did you know it was us?  Who told you to do this?  How did you know we would be going this way?  What did you think you would accomplish?”  Anya huffed as she crossed her arms and waited.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2011)

Nae walks over to Narmeleth after recovering her arrows.  "They're followers of the fake-god.  Eagles killed some of their pack, wounded the alpha-man's woman.  They think they hunt Eagles now."  She says the last with a hint of amusement.

"Don't worry, Nae and Eagles are fine.  Rats cannot catch Eagles no matter how hard they try."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2011)

"Oh, I see" Narmeleth slowly nodded but smiled at Nae's last comment. "Rats cannot catch Eagles" she repeated to herself laughing softly. "Oh, there's so much truth behind that"

The cultist woman scoffed Anya. "I wont talk with some maggots. _I find power in his servitude. His strength is my strength. I will not falter. Dying in his service will give me his great reward. The world is blind, weak and needs his strong hand to save us. I find power in his servitude...._" she suddenly started praying going over and over like a mantra. 

Narmeleth rolls her eyes like she has heard similar prayings many times before. "Whoever you are asking up there, he certainly didn't have the power to save you or your friends. You are just wasting your breath" 

This seemed to snap the cultist from her mantra. "Quiet whore! He can save us all! He could save your pitiful life is you submit to his will but you are too blind to see. YOU ALL ARE BLIND" she screamed in rage, and after some seconds trying to regain her composure she started to pray again. "_I find power in his servitude..._"

Esme got closer to Luke and Anya. "We got ourselves one of the hard ones." she said with a grim look. "What do you suggest we do? I really doubt this is the place for an interrogation" she glanced back to the road and forward the town ahead.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 4, 2011)

Anya...

"Why not?" Anya looked around then glared down at the woman.  "She needs some good ol'fashioned torturing.  Let's show her how forgetful her god can be."  the gnome cracks her knuckles and laughs while kicking a rock at the woman, though not hard enough to do any damage.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2011)

Esme puffed some of the hair that fell on her face. "The thing is, if we do that HERE and some other people come by, it would certainly do not look good on us. They might call the town guards because a bunch of people are torturing a poor woman in the side of a road" she rose her eyebrow trying to make a point to the gnome.

((Important bit))
Actually, Luke knew torture was supposed to be made with the supervision of the law enforcement, a cleric with explicit and direct permission of the highest local authority. Doing so without these requirement would take anyone involved in such action directly to the Gallows. (Luke knew that in times of war, the permissions were, of course, more lax).

Lium had been really against the idea of torturing the other guy back in Norinth for this main reason. Luckily, at the time the man had been cooperative... to a point. Sadly, this woman wasn't going to be the same. 

The party was technically on a secret mission. No one else knew about the content of the journal, not even Narmeleth. Asking permission would require at least other guards and the town's Mayor or Lord to learn about the matter.

Or they could either finish her off or find a more secluded place to ask her for information. They were *too close* to the town.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2011)

"Erm, let's try it somewhere else. On the side of the main road is not the best idea especially considering our work to be have," Luke says. 

He goes ahead and blindfolds her. Then finds something to stuff her mouth so the mantra stops.

"I say we get passed this town set up camp and then we can question her more intensively about everything."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2011)

The town is in the shores of a lake, at the side of a hill. They could back track a little into the wild behind the hill and still be an hour away from the town. Night will fall in about 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Jace rubs his hands together. "We should set her on fire," he says happily. "Fire is always good. Would you like that?" he asks, turning to their prisoner? "Does fire sound good?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2011)

> Jace rubs his hands together. "We should set her on fire," he says happily. "Fire is always good. Would you like that?" he asks, turning to their prisoner? "Does fire sound good?"



The woman grins under the gag. She doesn't seem to mind that much.

Narmeleth gives Jace an odd look, but says nothing. Is not clear for him if she supports the torturing or not. At best she seems to be neutral on the matter.

Esme whispers to Jace. "If my knowledge is right, they actually get burnt in order to join their cult. Remember the other guy back in the capital? He had a scar on his face and neck"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Jace's grin immediately fades. "Of course they do,' he says to himself, absently kicking at a rock. "Because that'd be way too much fun for Jace. Where's the entertainment of torture if there's no fire?" He asks glumly.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

Luke whispers to Jace. "Why not try with water? It works wonders, besides you can always make it hot burning water with your fire. Drowning in hot burning water, nobody had tried that, yet."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

"Actually..." Esme got closer to them whispering and covering one side of her mouth so the woman wouldn't catch anything "I heard somewhere that in the old days cultists and other demon-friendly people would be drown in the nearest river" she motioned to the where the other cultists had ran off.

The three of them were almost crouching making a semi circle and planning their next move. They could find a lonely part of the river in 10 or 15 minutes, away from praying eyes.

The cultist woman looked at them intently narrowing her eyes. ¬.¬


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2011)

Anya...

"Don't think we will take it easy on you."  the gnome glares down at the woman.  "For everything that doesn't work we will try a couple things more."  Anya then turns toward the others.  "We should get going.  We can talk this over on the way to wherever we are going."

((I am assuming they are still in the same spot, surrounded by the bodies.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

(( Yep. ))

The party moves the bodies to the side of the road and walked towards a part of the river with some distance from the main road.

There Narmeleth gets down the cart and goes to sit on a fallen tree by the shore, like giving some space for the other to work with. She didn't say anything else, although... she would give Jace a glance or two.

"You don't have to go through this, you know?" Esme suggested the woman "Your other friend, (what was his name? Bandis? Bedis? Oh yes, Bedanis!) HE talked without much problem. He got a punch or two at best. There's no need of this" Esme told her in a casual manner. The woman didn't respond or made any noise. Esme sighed and shrugged.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

"Would a few of you keep an eye on the waters? I don't want any mini lizards jumping on us while we are 'baptizing' her in the river," Luke says to the others. He'll drag her knee deep into the water and holds her tight with 1 hand ready to do a few head dips into the water.

"Last chance to change your mind," Luke whispers into her ear.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

"Bite me"  

The woman doesn't to care much. Luke does not know what do they promise the cultist for their afterlife, but clearly she feels its worth it. 

((I'm guessing Luke will go ahead and teach her some diving lessons))

Luke puts the woman's head under water for quite long time. She actually manages to hold her breath pretty good. Praying non stop might be some kind of breathing exercise,  Luke thinks.

After a minute and a half or so, she lets out some bubbles and she starts to struggle.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

Luke will pull her head above water to let her take a breath before putting her head down again. He'll repeat it a few times (5 times) before he asks, "ready to talk?" 

If not he'll repeat it another 10 times.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

"His power is MY-" she starts to pray but is cut short by Luke sending her to say hi to the fish instead. There is a nice silence when she's not talking.

After a few more times she goes limp. Luke takes her out and with a little of help from Esme, the woman manages to cough to take out the water on her lungs. 

"You are doing it wrong" surprisingly, Narmeleth breaks the silence. She seems a little desperate with the whole situation, as if this was taking a little too long "Her life is not her own, its her God's" she waved her hand like she was stating the obvious "You do not hold in danger anything she actually cares for."

Esme checked on the woman who was still half-unconscious and coughing. "Well...she _WANTS_ the Journal" she glanced back at Luke. 

They did have two more fake journals with them to confuse thieves in case they were surprised at night... in fact Luke had his own journal. (( correct me if I'm wrong with this))


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

"Oh right," Luke remembers, "Well Jace, you do get to play with fire, burn the journal!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Jace claps his hands together. "Oh goody!" He shouts, grabbing the nearest fake journal, checking with Luke before flipping through it.

He gets up close to the prisoner, waving the journal around in her face. "Who wants the journal?" He says, as if he was speaking to a particularly stupid dog. "Who wants it? Who wants it? You do!" He bops her on the head with the journal and rubs his hands together, preparing to light it. If she doesn't react favorably, he'll burn it...slowly.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

For a second the woman barely seems to be conscious when Jace talks to her, but something clicks in her head as he starts preparing to burn the journal. She starts coughing surprised. "Wha- Cough cough! You WOULDNT-! COUGH YOU nEeD IT- COOOOOUGH-DARE!" she suddenly starts struggling like a fish on someone's hands. 

Narmeleth gives a slight nod and claps her hands, visibly more calm now that the woman seems to be more... cooperative.

 Jace starts burning one side of a page.  

" NOOOO!!! DAMN YOU!!! STOP! _*splash*_" in her struggle she falls again in the water gurgling and cursing.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2011)

"Put it out, put it out!" Luke says sarcastically. "Actually do put it out for now, let's see if she wants to talk, if not, burn it again."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2011)

The woman manages to hold herself above the water. "Are you insane!? There lies salvation! With it the world can be saved by the power of Lasvek! You little-!" 

Esme rose a finger like she was talking to a child "ah, ah... we don't care about Lasvek. We have survived this long with our wit and just the power of the benevolent Gods. There are other stuff we are interested on the journal, but the pages that talk about Lasvek are worthless for us" she lied... some of the Lasvek mentions were on the other side of actual important information, but the woman had no way to know that.

The cultist frowned, her mouth making a thin line. She stood there in silence.

"Let's take on Anya's questions, will ya?" she motioned to the gnome and then looked to the others if they wanted to add anything else.



> “Who are you? Did you attack us randomly? Or did you know it was us? Who told you to do this? How did you know we would be going this way? What did you think you would accomplish?”


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2011)

Anya...

"So...yeah...answer my questions!"  Anya demands walking over and glaring at the woman.  "Maybe I need to refresh your memory a bit.  And remember you better answer them or that book will be made into ashes very quickly because frankly I really don't care about it."  She huffed crossing her arms.  "Now...Who are you?  Who was the group?  You obviously didn't attack us randomly..."  Anya mumbles waving toward the journal.  "How did you know it was us?  How did you know we would be coming this way?  Were you contacted by somebody?  What did you think...no they wanted that cursed thing..."  She rubbed her chin thinking then glared at the woman.  "Answer the damn questions!"


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

Luke holds a hand towards his mouth trying to hide a giggle. An angry gnome demanding answers just looks funny


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

She has a visibly in disgust while she mumbles and curses under her breath.

"My name is Xula" she said grinding her teeth. "Bedanis told the rest how you looked and they sent word to the other groups. We were told to look for a group with a gnome, an elven girl with a wolf and a man with your description" she almost spat the words to Luke. "We had been waiting for a while now as we didn't know if you would take this route... we have people everywhere, you know" she grinned proudly "People everywhere know we must look beyond the pitiful gods who can not help us-"

Esme slapped Xula with the back of her hand with a wide arc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2011)

Nae absently scratches Ghost's head as she listens curiously to the woman's ranting.  When the woman is finished Nae interjects to the group, "Nae wonders.  The false-god pack hunt Eagles, yes?    Rats will always scurry about the forest but when they get too bothersome sometimes Nae and her pack would clear them out, scatter their numbers and destroy their homes."

"Nae wonders if it might be easier if Eagles simply scatter the false-god-pack, go back to the woman-who-lives-in-silence and kill her and her mate?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

THe woman fell in silence for a couple of seconds trying to understand Nae's talk. 

"HAH" her smile was wide and eyes were very open "You want to look for them!? You won't last a second against his divine grace! In fact... you would save him the time to look for you! He wants YOU." she grinned in a very disturbing way towards Nae "You hurt his wife and he doesn't take that lightly" she glared at Ghost "I'm sure, he would skin that filthy dog alive and fed him to you"


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

Luke puts Xula's head underwater after she's insulted Nae and the others. When he sees her struggling for air he'll lift her head back out of the water. "I believe we were the ones asking the questions, not you," Luke says in a more serious tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2011)

"It is interesting hunting wolves."  Nae looks at the woman with all seriousness.  "They have sharp noses and the packs shuffle about in a way that makes it hard to judge their numbers.  In the end it is tough to tell if the hunter is hunting the wolves or the wolves the hunter."

"Nae suggests false-god-woman make sure she knows which way the hunt is going or she'll end up in trouble again."  She shrugs slightly, "besides, wolf meat is tough, not worth the effort usually."

((Nae casually reminds the crazy-cultist the score is 2:0 Eagles at the moment.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

"buaurlbulrurlbubl" the woman gurgles underwater. Luke finally let her out and she coughs around. "So? I have told you the truth. He wants to kill the elven girl in horrible ways and just plain kill the rest. Fighting him like you are now is a suicide. You don't stand a chance against his power. But is not what you like to hear, is it?" she said with irony.


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

"I hate leaving things half done," Luke says after hearing the woman keep on ranting. "Should have finished him off when we had the chance, oh well. I suppose we can always come back for him after we finished our business. They don't even know where we are heading anyways. 

Now what to do with this woman though. Letting her live will be a real pain later on ... still taking her with her is also going to be a pain, but maybe an enlightening fact to her. If we finish off all of those ambushers maybe she'll start thinking of who's the hunter and who's the victim."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2011)

"Nae thinks if you try to cage a rat it will spend all its time trying to escape."  Nae pauses thinking, "Nae also thinks that a fleeing rat will escape to its nest, so that might be an easy way to clean up Eagle's rat problem if she does escape.  Ghost can smell a rat's trail."

"Nae thinks drowning the rat is easier though.  Nae does not think this rat will learn from seeing us kill other rats."

((In defense of Nae's alignment, they did attack first, and she's made it pretty clear that she wants the party dead.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2011)

Holding Xula's ear tight so she can't hear what Luke is saying next  .... "wait i got a better idea," Luke says out loud. He puts Xula's head back into water so she can't hear anything.

"Well, I honestly don't want to go hunt Cultists right now. I feel more like finishing out mission first, then set her free and go hunt Cultists then. Should probably blindfold and put something in her ears so she loses all sense of direction. Oh right, she's drowning ..." Luke pulls Xula's head back up.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2011)

Anya...

"Do what you want with her but I'm sick of all this trouble..."  the gnome glares at the woman then points at the 'journal' that Jace has.  "Just burn the damn thing and we can go on with our lives.  Not like I really care anyway."  She will then stomp off and hang out with Spots.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

Xula's eyes went big.

"Yeah, burn it. Just give me the pages we need" Esme looked at Jace casually. She gets closer and rips -loudly- one or two pages from the fake journal. Xula cringed in horror with each ripped page. Her eyes were red, full of despair. If she was crying they wouldn't know as she was all wet and dripping from her 'divings' in the river. 

Narmeleth blurted a small laugh. If they were on Xula's place that laugh would have been cruel and mocking. Narmeleth covered her mouth with both hands like trying to stop herself. She composed herself and cleared her throat a little.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Jace cackles madly as he sends the rest of the journal up in flames, waving it in front of the cultist's face to rub it in. "Burn journal burn...godly inferno!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

The woman enters a state of MADLY RAGE "NOOOoooOooooOARRRGGH!!!"  and throws herself with all her might against Jace, just barely close before Luke janks her back into place as she was about to _bite Jace's face off_. 

She wails, kicks and howls as the journal turns into ashes, carried away by the wind.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2011)

"Alright, time to move on. Let's put her in the back of the wagon. She probably needs some dry cloth, don't want her sick and dying on us so soon. Blind fold her and put something in her ears so she can't hear anything." Luke will guide her to the wagon and after she has some dry clothing will rope her up like a log so she can't move or do anything. Then she'll get blindfolded and something grease into her ears.

Once finished Luke is ready to move on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

"Yeah let's go," Jace says, rubbing his face idly. "Crazy bitch..."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 10, 2011)

Anya...

"Might want to make sure we avoid the town since you want to bring her with us."  Anya rolls her eyes at the thought then settles into Spots' saddle.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2011)

The party starts moving forward trying to find a bridge to cross the river. The closest bridge is at the edge of the town and has a moderate traffic of peasants, merchants and one or two children trying to fish from the edge of the bridge.

Esme frowns a little and puts a blanket over Xula. "We need to cross there. The only other bridge is along way back (4 or 5 hours) and leads to an unused road." she pointed out to the party. 

Narmeleth shrugs. "We just have to pass without them noticing her right? I can sing something to distract them. Unless someone wants to cross her through the river by themselves here and we will see each other at the other side"


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2011)

"Nah, just sing something," Luke says.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2011)

Narmeleth nods and while they are getting close to the bridge she starts singing and elvish song.













The people look back at the girl and smile. Some even give a small bow while they pass over the bridge. 

Esme is sitting over Xula and smiles back and waves at the people nervously.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

"That's right, everyone focus on the pretty singing lady," Jace mutters, not loud enough for anyone outside their group to hear. "Pay no attention to the cultist under the blanket.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2011)

One man even stops and walks along with the party making small talk. He talks about the fresh weather, some trouble with orcs on Little Hillcrest and how well the fishing season is starting. After one minute or two, he makes a small nod and says his farewell to the party wishing them a good trip south.

Esme waves back. "My goodness, I thought he would never leave" she sighs in relief. 

The night is upon the party and they make haste to put as much distance as possible from the town before trying to set up a camp outside the main road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

"Orcs in Little Hillcrest? Wonder what that's all about?" Jace wonders, trying to recall exactly what the man said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> "Orcs in Little Hillcrest? Wonder what that's all about?" Jace wonders, trying to recall exactly what the man said.



The man told them the news that some orcs had tried to kidnap several young girls from the outskirts of the town and attacking passing caravans. What he heard is that at least half the girls were recovered. A pity about the rest... 

These were surely the orcs the party encountered a day or two ago.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2011)

Once camp is setup Luke will take first watch.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 14, 2011)

Anya...

The little gnome will take second watch once everything is settled.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2011)

Luke and Anya make the first watch and Narmeleth accompanies them through most of the night too. She doesn't seems to be sleeping much. 

Xula struggles to get free one or two times during the night, but her bonds are tight and nothing comes out of it.


In the morning, Esme takes Xula to relief herself. And the party is good to go.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2011)

"Let's get going!" Luke says enthusiastic. "A new morning, a new day, a new ADVENTURE!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

The party presses forward to the south, but avoids the main road so they don't have to explain the muffled tied lady in the back of the wagon. 

Luke remembers there's another Hunter's Guild in the following town (*Highroad*). They could ask the person in charge if they can take care of Xula while they resolve the journal with the elves to the south. Azala Thaniel, (Lium's sister) should be able to help them with that.


That day they make good time. The party is half way to Highroad even though the wind is stronger than the previous days. The storm Nae had predicted has finally arrived and will hit any time soon. They can see black clouds (some even the blackest they have seen) forming and 'growling'. 

Soon it will start raining and the visibility will be reduced.

The mule and Spots seem a little nervous. 

((Perception Checks.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

Ghost perception:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Nae Perception:
1d20+11
11+11 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

As the branches of trees start moving back and fort like saluting the storm, she catches glimpse of a ruined rooftop further into the wilderness not far from where they are. She hasn't been this far south, but back in the north she would find old ruined houses and shacks from the time before the elementals.

Just then, a lightning strikes down some hundreds feet away, but the sound is almost deafening. The mule stops rather scared. 

Ghost gets closer to Nae, the fur in his back getting up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

((Yeah, lets go in the abandoned house, that sounds safe  ))

Nae points out the structure to the others, "Nae thinks storm is coming quickly, probably not dry but it might be the best cover on short notice."

Does it seem like a natural storm to Nae?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

(( Survival Check please ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

Survival:
1d20+12
11+12 = 23


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

Nae realizes the storm was supposed to hit earlier. She was almost sure it be stormy yesterday as everything pointed out. The wind, the heat, the humidity, everything was right... she can't tell if magic is responsible but the closest she can think is that the storm "left its natural road" and just now is getting back on track.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

((Hmm..  Nae will stick with the "lets find what shelter we can" suggestion then.  At least for now.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2011)

"Oh goody!" Jace says, clapping his hands together. "An abandon house! That's got to be safe!" He shrugs. "But it's not like we have a whole lot of options here. I hate getting wet."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome rolls her eyes at Jace's exclamation.  "Well it is better than dealing with that."  She points toward the sky.  "Should check it out a bit first."  Anya thinks for a moment before spurring Spots closer to the building.  When she gets close she will slide off the pony and explore ahead, checking that everything is safe.

Perception:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

Stealth:
1d20+13
18+13 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

Anya scouts ahead carefully. The wind is actually covering her sounds pretty well and she almost blends in the background. 

She finds what it looks to be the ruins of a very old farm. It's a two story building, but the roof is partially collapsed making the higher level useless. All the windows are broken. There's also a small sturdy awning where they could put the mule and Spots. 

If she gets closer she is able to have a quick peek inside. There are pieces of broken furniture scattered all over the floor. The place smells of rotten wood, dust and roaches. The place seems to have been abandoned for decades.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2011)

Anya...

After taking a look at the place Anya shrugs and heads back to the group, a lot less quieter than when she went over.  "It looks safe enough to me."  Anya says hoping back onto Spots and heading toward the building.  "Seems to be an old house that nobody wanted.  I don't think anyone has been there in a while."  With that she taps her heels against Spots flanks and trots toward the house, in a hurry to get out of the storm.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

As soon as Anya gets on Spots, the first drops fall and soon a heavy rain stars pouring over them. The party moves quickly towards the old farmhouse. The door is just hanging from one of the hinges and is easily opened with a little push. 

The place is completely dark, covered by dust, mold, plants coming in from the windows, cobwebs and a small swarm of insects that scurry away when someone first steps inside the house. Still, surprisingly enough, the place has very few leaks from the rain.

Narmeleth frowns, clearly uncomfortable with the state of the place. 

Esme sneezes a couple of times. 


There's an small old metal stove in the center of the room. It can still hold fire if someone wants to warm themselves up.

Does the party bring Xula inside the house?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

Nae will get to work on starting a fire to keep warm (and dry off as the case may be).  Her take-10 on Survival is 22.

Nae will also bring Xula inside assuming others aren't fighting her over it, leaving her tied up outside in a storm is akin to execution as far as she's concerned.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

As Nae starts making the fire, she realizes the place has seen quite its share of tenants... there are signs of critters everywhere, although they hid for their presence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

((Bugs, inside a shelter in the middle of nowhere?  Yeah, shouldn't take a druid to figure that one out  ))

Can Nae do anything to limit the bug's interaction with the party?  (I don't know, smoke them out of an area without catching the building on fire or at least discourage them from bothering the party?)


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2011)

Luke will go ahead and secure what is to secure and then try and tidy up a place for the party to rest. After this tiring work he'll go take last watch.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

Nae can smoke them away from the party. Will last as long as the storm. So far she hasn't seen anything poisonous so they would only have to worry for an itch or two. The storm rages outside and there are several lightnings in the vicinity. 

Luke starts securing and covering some windows to stop the rain from coming in.

Narmeleth thanks Luke for tidying up the place somewhat.

((Perception Checks))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

Nae:
1d20+11
3+11 = 14

Ghost:
1d20+5
12+5 = 17


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2011)

Anya...

Perception:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6  

Spots...

((I know he is outside but I didn't know if you wanted it.))

Perception:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

(( _Spost spots (lol) a huge dragon landing down outside the farmhouse. He can't warn his mistress of the impeding danger because the thunders are too loud and watches helplessly as the house burns to the ground_.  /jk ok, going to wait for one more peole :33 ....  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Jace perception:
Roll(1d20)+1:
18,+1
Total:19

((Oh goody))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

The storm is loud but above that-... no, actually, _below_ that Jace can hear something scratching the floor. Ghost turns around moving his ears and watching the floor interested for a second, he sniffs the air and then he starts growling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

"There's something below us," Jace says warily. "Scratching. Can anyone hear it?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2011)

"You sure it isn't just a few rats?" Luke says rather annoyed at not being able to rest. He'll ready his Scanty (xbow) for combat but really is annoyed at any sort of attack should there be one.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Esme looks about trying to pin point the exact location of the scratching. 

Narmeleth is sitting on a trunk looking at them working around. 


Esme finally finds a hole in the floor by the corner of the room. That part of the floor sounds hollow. "Maybe its a basement?" Esme asks to no one in particular. The scratchings seems to suddenly increase when she approaches the hole, followed by rustles and then total silence. 

Esme gulps. "I don't like vermin..."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2011)

Anya...

"Go figure we would have to share this place with critters.  I bet most of the forest is in here to get out of that storm."  Anya says with a shrug, really unconcerned at the moment.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2011)

"Who's for some bbq rats? Or is it going to be giant roach bbq?" Luke says in a joking voice after recovering his composure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

"Meh," Jace says, lighting one of his torches. "We might as well go down there and see if there's anything worth seeing."

He looks for a trapdoor or something that leads down - failing that he'll investigate the hole Esme found.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

EDIT: ((didn't read Nico's post))

Jace comes to Esme's sides, looking down carefully the whole in the ground. Suddenly, something small dark and furry leaps from its hidden place growling and hissing.

[YOUTUBE]ZvJvNcukZ4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

(( initiatives please))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2011)

*Jace Initiative*

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

He'll also take a knowledge (Nature) check to see if he knows what the thing is.

Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

And then here's two rounds of magic missile, just for shits and giggles.

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2011)

Nae:

Initiative
1d20+4
9+4 = 13

If others haven't been hostile yet Nae will attempt to calm the creature with _wild empathy_:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6 (or not)

Otherwise she'll stay behind Ghost and attack with her bow:
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

1d20+7
15+7 = 22

1d20+7
6+7 = 13

1d20+7
14+7 = 21

Damages:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
3+1 = 4

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

1d6+1
4+1 = 5


Ghost:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

Ghost will hold his action and defend Nae

Attacks:1d20+2
6+2 = 8

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

Free Trips:
1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
18+3 = 21

1d20+3
17+3 = 20

1d20+3
4+3 = 7

1d20+3
13+3 = 16

Damages:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
6+2 = 8


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

((  ))


Esme steps back startled. The animal hisses and shows its fangs at Esme and Jace. Its clearly a badger covered on leaves and dirt. Nae fails to calm the badger.

For Jace, the badger seems ready to attack him, so he goes ahead and shoot a magic missile. It hits the animal but it's not  enough to bring down its sturdy body and instead sends him into a _bloody rage_. 




Then the badger goes for Jace's ankle, clawing and biting, trashing around in a crazy manner. (-5hp)

Jace tries to get it off his foot but it seems like glued to him.  He casts again a magic missile... and the badger KEEPS RAGE-BITING. @w@ 

"EEEK!" With her mace in the other side of the room, Esme does what little she can do and kicks the badger like a ball with enough force to send it a couple of feet away from Jace. 

The badger then seems still enough to think he's finally dead.


((Didn't read Nae's action, still not much change. Just a little incident ))


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

((Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Mushroom!!! ))

Luke will poke it with an arrow to see if its really dead. "Nae you wanna examine it or are we gonna make bbq out of it," Luke says the last part as a joke.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Nae will inspect it to make sure there's nothing odd about it (diseased, etc).

Knowledge: Nature
1d20+10
10+10 = 20

Assuming there's nothing odd with it she'll clean it and ready it for cooking, no sense wasting perfectly good meat. (Her take-10 on Survival is 22 if you need it).


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

The badger seems healthy enough to eat. While Nae cleans the badger, Esme goes to heal Jace.

"Sorry for not reacting sooner... It was sure hissing a lot." she heals the little wound in his ankle. 

Nae finishes to cook the badger, and there's enough for everyone. Narmeleth hums a soothing song until the storm passes. She seems nervous by it. Maybe too many thunders.


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2011)

Anya...

"Just like a regular inn!  A room and a meal!"  Anya laughs as the badger is roasted not even acknowledging she wasn't involved in the battle.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

When the storm passes is already night. Narmeleth is by one of the broken windows looking out as most of the clouds move away. She sighs in relief. 

Esme seems in high spirits after eating the badger in company of Anya and the others. "Good thing it stopped. I'm not sure I would be able to sleep with that many thunders. Heh!"

"Yeah... me neither" Narmeleth walks back and sits besides Anya and the others.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

"Why don't we play a game or so until everyone is ready for some shut eyes?" Luke asks. "How about 'Pick up Sticks'" and he points at his batch of bolts.

If the party wants to play he'll toss some 50 bolts on the floor and is ready for some 'pick up sticks'. ()


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

"It's been years since I played that! Even before I joined the church...!" Esme will play with Luke.

 (( I suggest we roll for dexterity to see who wins the game.  ))


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2011)

Anya...

"Sure!  This could be fun!  I'm ready!"  Anya jumps over to the area they were playing in.

Dex:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

"Let's see if I still remember how this is done," Luke looks at the bolts.

Dex:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Esme Dex 
1d20 → [18] = (18)


Anya's impatience makes her loose after a few tries. Esme takes her time during her turns, maybe even too long but at the end, Luke is clearly the winner of the night.  

Narmeleth was watching the game unfold and claps to Luke. "That was very good"

((Ok, just so we are in the same page. We played that in Mexico and the one who won was last people who didn't move the sticks while picking them up. Was it the same with you?  ))

Esme gives the left over to Xula who watches them silently, like a predator. If they have nothing else to do, the party can take turns to guard the entrance.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

(( Yes that one ))

"Well," Luke twirls a bolt around his finger, "seems I still remember how to hand this game," he says with a smile. "Let us rest and move on tomorrow, a long road we have ahead of us and the rain is not going to make it any easier."

Luke will take 2nd watch.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Narmeleth volunteers for the first watch as the rest go to sleep. "Is the least I can do. If I hear something, I'll wake you up" 

Everyone else goes to rest. The night is fresh and the only bad thing seem to be the mosquitos. 

(( Perception checks ))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2011)

Jace thanks Esme for the healing and says her reaction time was fine.

He dreams of badgers. 

*Jace Perception*

Roll(1d20)+1:
11,+1
Total:12


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Nae perception:
1d20+11
2+11 = 13 ((Nae is apparently still sleepy  ))

Ghost perception:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Nae feels Ghost licking her face trying to wake her up. He paces over her nervously and looking expectantly to the door. 

Narmeleth is standing at the door. She seems startled when she realizes Ghost and Nae are awake. She looks back and points outside. "_I heard something there"_ she whispers _"Do we wake the others?_".

Nae catches the slight smell of burnt fur.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Nae sniffs the air outside looking for the sign of the disturbance, "Ghost smells something.  Nae does not but...  Ghost's nose is better than Nae's.  Wake Eagles, Nae and Ghost will check things out."

She'll creep out as carefully as she can (which is probably not very ).  She'll stick close to Ghost and not stray far from the shelter.  She'll also keep her spear+shield out rather than the bow.

Stealth, Nae: (Untrained)
1d20+4
2+4 = 6 (laugh)

Stealth, Ghost: (Untrained)
1d20+2
6+2 = 8  (well, maybe whatever's out there has a really bad perception roll )


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Nae walks out while Narmeleth wakes everyone up. She and Ghost move quickly and she can hear Spots is a little restless in his place. Still, the smell does not come from there. 

The smell comes from a hundred feet away from the farmhouse. From here she is, Nae can see a  small smoldering mound in the middle of the field. As she closes in, Nae realizes its actually a big bear almost completely charred.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

"Oh second watch already?" Luke says rather bewildered at the little early wake up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Nae keeps a generous distance from the bear, remembering that someone commanding the fire spirits has already been causing problems.

Can she tell if this is the work of magic?

Spellcraft:
1d20+8
7+8 = 15

Either way she'll head carefully back to the shelter to let the others know what she found.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Nae can see that the area around the bear is also burnt. Certainly not something natural, the place was wet and there was no way a normal fire would start. Maybe Jace could take a look at it or even Esme.

Narmeleth pats Luke. "Oh, I don't know. For a second there, it sounded like some animal was outside but I'm not sure. Maybe even other badger. Nae left to check out"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Nae will return to the others, "something killed a large bear, burned badly.  Nae is not sure what, could be someone who controls the spirits, could be a fire Mhaor'Quessir."  She pauses to shrug, "or could be something else, Nae is not sure.  Nae thinks Eagles should be careful though.  Nae isn't sure being in wood place is wise either, if it burned bear it can burn this."

((Ugh, that's awful, my inner Nae is tired tonight apparently))


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2011)

"To burn something with this much rain?" Luke says, "Goddamnit, why can't we just get some rest and go where we need to without any interference?" He asks rhetorically.
He also glares at the cultist.

"No use pondering too hard over it. Go take rest I'll take 2nd watch and set up some sort of defenses," Luke says. He'll look around the farm house and see if he can set up his crossbow for some sort of sniping position and some make shift barricade or something.

He looks towards the entrance and plants his towershield a little behind it for some cover, but also for the intention of bullrushing his way out should some fire spirit bar the way out.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2011)

Jace holds his head as he woke up.

That was just _weird_.

He listens to Nae and sees if he can get a glimpse of the bear from a window. 

Knowledge Arcana:
Roll(1d20)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

And a spellcraft roll, for shits and giggles
Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2011)

Jace gives a look at the corpse of the bear. The area around the bear is almost a perfect circle of scorched vegetation. This was indeed magic. Maybe a Fireball or some elemental ability?


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2011)

Xula shots back a killer look to Luke.

He manages to make a barricade at the door and finds a spot from where he can snipe anything that come from the front of the house. Still the rest of the night is uneventful and the rest sleep and regain strength without problem.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

"Morning," Luke says after waking up. 

If it's still raining he says, "Ugh still raining ... but we need to progress."
If it isn't he says, "Let's get moving."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

The party gather their stuff and resume their path. In a matter of hours they arrive to Highroad. After a few farms, they find several strange warehouses and big buildings in a row.

Before long they cross the town's walls where most of the houses are. The main square is full of merchants from other parts of the kingdom with several items on sale. There are a couple main buildings here: a huge cathedral of Kyalden the Fiery, a big library and a guild house (the Hunter's base in this side of the Kingdom). 

Azala, Lium's sister, should be in there.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

Once they are at the guild house Luke will open the door and look for someone to speak to. "Good day to you, we are the Eagles!" he says with enthusiasm. "Is Lium's sister Azala available?"


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

The place is almost empty and there's a maid washing the floors when Luke arrives. "Yes, sir, let me tell her you have arrived" 

After a couple of minutes a middle aged halfelf comes down the stairs. "Ah! Eagle team! Nice to meet you! Lium sent a message saying you would be passing by." she has long wavy hair, and even for her age she has a gorgeous body.  ((think Catherine Zeta Jones with a few years more on her)) "My boys and girls are helping around the town. That storm last night hit us hard and some roofs didn't quite make it, soooo.... You have the guild hall all for yourselves. Tell me if there's anything else you need"


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

"We have a guest who needs to be staying longer than us for the time being," Luke points at the cultist. "Maybe you can get more out of her, she does react quiet well to this here." Luke pulls out the fake book that's been already torn and burned.

"I don't think we'll be staying long, we still have a few more hours until sun set and want to make good progress I believe," he turns towards the party, "unless you guys need something form this town."


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Nope.  Let's get going!"  Anya says anxious to get to where they need to be and free of the cultist.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

Nae shakes her head, "Nae is fine with moving on, towns too crowded to sleep well in."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2011)

"Oh yes... I've heard of this" she carefully takes the journal and looks through the empty pages. She raises an eyebrow and looks at Luke in silence for a second. "I see... this is too important to carry around" somehow she manages to see through the fluke. "Don't worry, we will keep an eye on her and put this deep, _deeeep_ into the vault." she slowly nods and takes Xula. 

"Before you go, let me tell you... you now have a discount on potions and scrolls from our members (-25%). Sooo, you if are selling to other Hunters, is required you give them the same discount" she waves farewell to them.


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2011)

((I don't remember, but did we have any loot from our previous encounters? xD))

If we have any loot equipment then Luke is going to sell that. No point in carrying around extra weight when it isn't needed.

Maybe buy some tents or something that looks whether sturdy. Doesn't want to end up in some uncomfortable position when the storm hits.

After that he's ready to go and make good progress on the travel.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2011)

((Oh you are right. Cultists had some stuff. ))

The party sells what they found from the cultists:
2 master work daggers
1 normal dagger
1 longsword
x5 studded leather armors
x2 Cure light wound potions ((I'm guessing you want to keep these ones))

Total: 373 golds

Luke buys a big enough tent for them (Up to 8 people) from one ranger at 13gp. That would leave 60gp for each one.


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2011)

*Anya...*

While Luke is off buying things, Anya will prowl around trying hard to stay out of mischief for the moment, at least until they are all ready to leave.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Jace buys...3 cure light wounds potions from a ranger.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2011)

With the tent in the wagon, Luke is ready to move out.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2011)

Jace finds his potions and Narmeleth disappears for a couple of minutes while Luke puts the tent in the wagon. She comes back with a small book of songs from the town's huge library. 

"The man in charge was nice enough to allow me to keep it. I could actually learn one or two new songs before reaching the elven city" she said cheerfully as she hops in the wagon.

The party leaves the town quickly through the southern gate and heads to Southbridge, the last town before Greenroad. They use the rest to travel and make camp. They have a pretty peacefully night without further surprises or unwanted guests. 

The following day, at Lunch time, they cross a big stone bridge over a gorge. On the other side, they find the town surrounded with spike walls and stone buildings, most of them of 2 or more floors. There are several elves here, selling furs and medicinal plants on the market area... seems like they come here to trade their wares with the rest of the kingdom. There's plenty of stands selling food... especially fried food. Onions, chicken, some kind of crunchy bread with garlic.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Jace approaches someone who looks like they have money and attempts to sell his potions for more than he got them.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2011)

Jace earns just a little profit for selling the potions (+3gp). (( If you want to try it on other town, roll bluff and diplomacy  to see how well it goes ;D ))


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2011)

((So we are in Southbridge right?))

"This place seems heavily fortified," Luke notices, "but for what reason?" He'll go around listen and gather some local tales and gossip.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2011)

((Yes, Southbridge))

Luke discovers that most of the spike walls were from the "time before". The town itself is quite down south, away from help of the capital, so when the Relentless age started, those walls and its closeness to the gorge was what kept it safe from most monsters and elementals.  

He also hears that the only reason the elven town of Greenroad survived was for the sheer number of  magic users defending it those first few years.

From the latest news, Luke learns that the city was attacked by a couple or air and water elementals a few days back... most likely during the big storm. They were dealt easily enough but gave people a good scare.

Fire Elementals from the east, Earth Elementals from the north... Water and Air from the south... it almost seems as if they were closing in for the Capital.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2011)

"Hmm it seems the elementals are moving faster and faster," he says to the party once he relays what happened to them. "Let us rest for tonight and then finish our journey to Greenroad. It seems we need to hurry or the elementals may move faster than we are prepared for."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2011)

Narmeleth went to look for an inn while the rest were talking.

"This is bad" Esme nods at Luke "The previous attack to this city didn't seem to be too strong, but at least a couple of the elementals are slipping towards the Capital"

If they want to call it a day, the party will find Narmeleth singing at the inn entertaining the patrons with a new song she learned from the book she brought from the library at Highroad.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2011)

"Nae wonders," Nae began curiously, "is there a reason the Mhaor'Quessir move now?  Nae wonders if maybe the Mhaor'Quessir are looking for the strange book man as well?"


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2011)

"I... doubt that" Esme said but almost too unsure "I mean... how would they learn about it? We came across the information by chance. Brenner opened his mouth in the city and the cultist found out that way. They would have to be among the people to hear it... They couldn't pass unnoticed with fire bodies or water faces... right?" she let the question hang in the air.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2011)

"Nae doesn't know."  She shrugs before continuing, "maybe water Mhaor'Quessir can dance in the rain or swim in the rivers though?  Fire Mhaor'Quessir could hide in wildfire."

"Nae does not understand the ways of the Mhaor'Quessir, but Nae doesn't think they do not have their ways."


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2011)

"From what you say it sounds like someone is directing them to do their things," Luke says after hearing what Nae and Esme says.

"Maybe someone openend a portal and is controlling them?"


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2011)

Esme nodded at Luke "Summoning would be obvious answer... but it hasn't worked since they started the Relentless Age. The monsters and elementals would turn on their summoners and things would get nasty..." Esme seemed a little worried about this last bit. "In any case, I'm not expert on that field (no one has in a long time). The Arcanists on the Elven Universtiy should have some idea on what could it be. We should do as you say... rest today and head out to Greenroad first thing in the morning"


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2011)

"Well the whole it hasn't worked since the relentless ages are probably old tales to keep people from trying. Probably some genius magus managed to pull this controlling thing off and now we got to deal with his results," Luke says in a somewhat sarcastic voice.

He's eager to finally get some answers and hopefully those elfs have some.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

((moving forward then ))


Narmeleth stays up late singing for the patrons and earn a good amount of gold. The party fully rest at the inn that night. When they wake up, Narmeleth was already up and seemed to be helping around the innkeeper, a mature old woman. 

"You don't have to, sweetie, really..." the innkeeper assured finishing cleaning some of the breakfast tables.

"Oh, no, please, this is nothing. I don't like to be idle" Narmeleth answered while sweeping by the door. "Morning guys! As soon as you finish breakfast we will be on our way, right? I'm actually pretty excited!" she chuckled and keep working humming.

"You need to tell me how you do it" Esme said frankly clueless. 

"Do what?" Narmeleth stopped sweeping and looked back at the cleric who was about to find a good quiet place to pray before breakfast.

"Sleeping late and getting up this early. You are always as fresh as a daisy" Esme sat down by a window where the morning sun was shining through.

"Oh... well, I got used to the farm life I guess" she shrugged and kept sweeping now without humming "Also...I eat lots of fruits"

"Heh, ok, I'll try that." Esme chuckled and started praying.


----------
@Nae
Between when everyone is having breakfast and getting ready to go, Narmeleth will walk to Nae. 

"Nae, I have a question for you...." she touches her shoulder slightly to have her attention "You told me my song reminded you of someone... I'm guessing she was close to you. Are you worried about what you might find with the elves? Do you think she might be there or someone who knows where she is?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

soulnova said:


> @Nae
> Between when everyone is having breakfast and getting ready to go, Narmeleth will walk to Nae.
> 
> "Nae, I have a question for you...." she touches her shoulder slightly to have her attention "You told me my song reminded you of someone... I'm guessing she was close to you. Are you worried about what you might find with the elves? Do you think she might be there or someone who knows where she is?"


((Hrm, it's times like this that Nae can be troublesome to play :/ ))

"Nae...  Nae isn't sure."  Nae's voice is hesitant, obviously confused.  "Nae has been with Ghost for a few Winters, with Ghost's pack for many seasons before that.  And even longer wandering alone in the woods."

"Before that, is fuzzy.  Nae remembers bits and pieces, like fish dancing on the surface of the water."  She looks at Narmeleth somewhat gloomy, "but Nae wonders.  Nae is an Elf, so Nae's mother and father must have been Elves yes?"

"But Nae has been alone for so long.  Where is Nae's pack?  Why was Nae cast out?  Was she too slow in the hunt?  Too weak?  If the Elves at the Green Road are her pack what does it mean for Nae if she returns?"  Nae's voice shakes slightly at the last, clearly uncertain.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

"...so you don't remember anything else... I see"  Narmeleth nods as if thinking deeply and pats her gently. "It just means you can try to get back to the pack or simply keep the one you are with now. They seem to like you enough" she offered a slight smile. "Besides, I'm sure that whatever happened with your old pack, they didn't leave you because you were weak or slow" she said almost as a matter of fact, while giving her a small hug.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

"Nae is Eagle now," she said simply.  "But Nae wonders, if she was left behind by her old pack, they may not be happy to see her return.  Nae doesn't want to fight her old pack, but such things happen."


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

If there isn't anything else you want to do, the party will start the last part of the trip to Greenroad.

After several hours, the landscape slowly changes to a more forested area. The road itself is bordered by flowers and all kinds of plants. It almost seems as if the whole path between Greenroad and Southbridge was an immense garden.


*Spoiler*: __ 








But Nae knows best. The way the plants are arranged... there's a pattern to them. Someone has been taking care of all these plants diligently, forming shrubs and tree tunnels. It blends with the background almost perfectly. The others wouldn't realize because they don't know the way of nature...

"...Quite a job..." Narmeleth whispered to herself behind Nae and Esme.

"Sorry, did you say something?" Esme looked back at Narmeleth.

"Oh, nothing, just looking at the flowers. They are charming" the singing lady shrugged and smiled. But she realized it too, Nae could tell.


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2011)

*Anya...*

From the back of Spots, Anya lets her eyes roam over the landscape.  She then shrugs.  "If you have seen one pretty flower you have seen them all."  The gnome then sits back and enjoys the sights.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

The party keeps walking, and several hours after lunch, an elven woman in small cart pulled by a horse passes them close. The horse's hair is braided with flowers and leaves. 

"Mae govannen, travelers, Keeper." the woman greets them and Nae with a nod but doesn't stop. Soon after that they spot the roof of  houses and buildings ahead. They are not sure where the forest ends and the town starts. Houses are covered with flowers and creepers.



They can see humans and elves closing their market stands around what it seems an ancient fountain in the middle of a garden. 



(( Perception Checks please ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

Nae perception:
1d20+11
3+11 = 14  (Sigh, the number of times she's failed to hit 15 with a +11 is truly frightening)

Ghost perception:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2011)

Jace perception

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

They don't realize at first but eventually, Nae catches glimpse of someone that is following them once they enter the town. It seems to be a young elven female, of about her age. She has a hawk on her shoulder. Her clothes are simple but well kept.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

"I gotta say, a city really is a city. Can't compare those northern elf tribes with a city like this at all. I mean they are nice and comfortable, but this, yeah goes to show how much the elves are capable of," Luke comments on the architecture.


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

"Yeah, gotta agree with you. This is truly the only truly Elven-elven place in Norinias. Although there's plenty of humans around too" Esme agreed with Luke. 

"Soo, you are going to look for this Arcane Academy?" Narmeleth glanced around as if trying to discover which of the buildings could house such school. "It must be big..."

The elven woman finally decides to approach Nae. She moves gracefully and the hawk in her shoulder doesn't has any trouble to keep balance. She starts speaking with the words of the forest and the wild. (For reference)



_"Greetings, Little Sister of the Wolf... I do not recognize you from those in Circle of the Lake. Do you come from our kin in The Creek of Ashes?"_ she asks directly without even caring for the rest of the party. Nae can tell the woman is intrigued by her presence and is measuring her skills. "_You did not announce your arrival properly_" she adds as almost whispering like telling her she had something sticking out from her nose.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

((Is she talking in normal elven or some special language?))
"Greetings to you," Luke says in elven to the elf that's talking to Nae. "Might I ask for direction? We are in search of the Arcane Academy. Would you be so kind as to point us in the right direction?"


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

((Gah, is sylvan. I doubt Luke knows that but he can ask her in elven))

The woman looks at Luke like when a child interrupts an adult conversation with some random nonsense. He almost can tell she wanted to _Hush_ him but she clears her throat and nods. _"Ehem, yes, the Academy is on the other edge of the city"_ she replies on Elven too.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2011)

*Anya...*

Anya's eye were big as she took in the elven city then glanced at the elf that approached, speaking in a strange language.  She doesn't think anything of it because Nae always seemed a bit strange herself.  Though she keeps a wary eye on her from on Spots, Anya has grown quite fond of the elf and not fond of the way her party was being treated.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> _"Greetings, Little Sister of the Wolf... I do not recognize you from those in Circle of the Lake. Do you come from our kin in The Creek of Ashes?"_ she asks directly without even caring for the rest of the party. Nae can tell the woman is intrigued by her presence and is measuring her skills. "_You did not announce your arrival properly_" she adds as almost whispering like telling her she had something sticking out from her nose.



((Well, this should be interesting  ))

Nae looked at the woman oddly for a moment, chewing over the words carefully.  After a moment she replied in a very broken Sylvan, "Nae is an Eagle from the Valley where the Stars Meet the River."  ((Nae is an Eagle, the Eagles are from Starryvale, suppose that's as much "home" as anywhere at this point.))

"Nae does not know of the Circle of the Lake or the Creek of Ashes.  Eagles come to the Green Road to find out more about the Mhaor'Quessir."  She shifts uncomfortably obviously not sure what is expected of her.

((Again Mhaor'Quessir = "Corrupted People" and probably isn't an Elven term for Elementals))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2011)

Jace sighs as he realizes nobody is bothering to speak a language he understands, He turns to *Anya* and begins speaking in Gnommish. _"I feel kid of left out...I don't suppose you know what they're saying do you?"_


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

"Thanks for the direction," Luke thanks her. "Well, this good lady said the academy is on the other side of town."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

The woman nods and seems to follow most of the information Nae gives to her except maybe for the MhaorQuessir._ "Oh, I see, you are on your own circle. Then I believe you learned from the wild itself."_ she said this with respect as if was something hard to do. She scratched her chin slightly thinking what to do next. She glanced at the party and gave a small sigh then changed to plain Elven.

 "My name is Alahassa, Sister of the Hawk. When you finish your findings of the _Corrupted People_ you should come find me, Little Sister. I'll present you to the Elders of the Everspring, as it is proper to knock before entering somebody's home. I need to go back to my duties now."

"May the leaves of your life tree never turn brown" she made a small bow to Nae and nodded the rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

((Heh, like "knock before entering somebody's home" means any more to her than "present to the Elders of the Everspring" does  ))

Nae nods and thanks the woman.  She's ready to go if the others are.


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

Luke motioned the party to the direction the strange lady had told him. 

They approached what it looked like old ruins in the forest. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







The building was mostly covered with creepers and in the front patio seemed to be a big  and empty circular arena. Under the shade of a big tree nearby the entrance, the party finds a group of young elves, half-elves and humans hearing a lecture about the moral implications of charming people. (half the people is falling asleep, the other half is hiding it pretty well)

Not far from there, they see two young kids (a girl and a boy) knocking in a side door of the main building, the dining hall, it seems. "Food" the little girl simply ask to the cook who opens the door and he quickly comes back with a crate of fruit and another of meat. The girl extends her hands and casts Ray of frost on them, freezing the crates. 

Jace knows magical aptitude starts showing about 11 or 12, but these kids should not be older than 9.

"The garbage is on the usual place" The cook tells them both and enters back to the kitchen. The boy is making a face of disgust.  

"Thank you. Let's go" the girl pokes the boy but he shakes his head.

"I'm not going to do it" he crosses his arms and pouts.

"Master said you had to work on your acid spells" the girl sighs.

"Is gross! And filthy! I'm not going to do it"


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

"Seems where ever you go, the lectures do bore the children to death, even in castle the lecture bored us the most," Luke comments on how the students are behaving.


----------



## Kuno (May 15, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome looks slightly startled to hear her own language coming from the man and her eyes narrow before she shrugs.  "Not in the slightest.  Not a language I speak." Anya answers *Jace.*

Unfortunately before she says any more Luke pushes for them to go to the academy.  With that, Anya follows on Spots, contemplating who he could have learned her language.   "Children are the same around the world."  Anya chuckles, her eyes gleam mischievously.  "Oh what I could have done with those simple ingredients."  She sighs wistfully.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2011)

"They're so _young_," Jace says pointing at the kids. "They can't be more than 9, their magic shouldn't surface for another few years. He wonders if maybe this academy could help him find the guy who saved him so many years ago. Surely he must've passed through here at one point, right?


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2011)

Jace actually realizes the kids might be half-elves but still look very young. All the other students are even older than himself (humans or elves), so the best he can think is that the kids are actually sorcerers.

The kids keep arguing with each other. Their words carry long enough to bother the elven wizard giving his lecture. 

"_Those darn kids again_.... I swear. Class, take a five minute recess, then we will carry on with the next topic, the amazing applications of the Grease spell" he dismisses the class with several confused students and a couple of them repeating '_pfft, grease? _'

The kids realize the professor is coming in their direction and make a run for it. The elf sighs and moves his hands casting a spell. There's a small breeze around him and he starts to talk alone. "Windstorm, your _minions_ were disturbing my class again. Tell them to behave. This is -not- a playground."

((Spellcraft check to know the spell he used, if Jace wants to know ))

The elven wizard turns around and the party catches his attention. He walks to them. "Good afternoon, do you require the service of the academy?" he gives a look at them "I don't suppose you want to take some of our classes"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2011)

Jace turns his nose up at the people dismissing grease. Fools obviously didn't know that it made the most beautiful fire.

*Spellcraft Check:*
Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

"Uh, yeah," he says to the elf. "We're actually here about Elementals." He leaves out the journal - Jace wasn't sure who he could trust.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2011)

Jace doesn't recognize the spell.

The elven wizard rises an eyebrow. "Oh, well, that's certainly an interesting topic..." he thinks about it for a couple of seconds "...but I believe you'll need to talk to Master Edril. I need to get back to my students soon. Edril should be actually in the laboratory and I'm sure he will be capable of give you the information you might need to..." he gave another long look at them and shrugged "...-I guess fight them. You strike me as the sort who would do that. Now, if you excuse me..." he was about to go back with his class but then seemed change his mind "If by any chance you happen unto those noisy kids, send them my way, to Master Argelvos. If that Windstorm doesn't scold them, someone has to do it! I'd appreciate it." he said giving them a quick bow.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

"So we are suppose to find this Master Edril?
((Does he have an e-drill that pierces the heavens?))
And where are the labs? I suppose somewhere where it goes boom?" Luke says sarcastically.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

"Sadly, Yes. It goes boom every day or so" Master Argelvos tells looking at Luke dead serious. He calls one of his students to show them the way to the Laboratory.

The student will take the party to a separate building crossing the main patio. The Laboratory looks almost like a big warehouse and seems fairly new (or at least recently renovated). 

The student opens the door and points to the back of the Lab. "Master Edril should be working right now, don't interrupt him if he's handling flasks. Don't touch anything and if he tells you to run, you better fly" the student said a little nervous as he quickly turned around and left, not really wanting to stay close to the Laboratory.

Party will find that the laboratory is full of tables, ovens, strange glass containers, scattered papers, scales, crates with flasks and piles of books. 


In the back, they spotted two men: an elf that seemed to be cooking something in cauldron and a half-elf reading a small book and giving a quick look to the cauldron every now and then (as if he was making sure it wouldn't explode). Both of the men were wearing the same kind of robes as the other elven professor. There were no other people about.


(( Jace, perception and spellcraft check if you will ))

Narmeleth seems nervous looking at the interior and all the instruments. "You know... I think I'll pass this one if you don't mind." she excused herself and went to sit by a tree close by.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2011)

*Jace Perception*

Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

*Jace Spellcraft*

Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

((OoC: Meh))


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

As Jace gets closer to the men working, he recognizes the half-elf. It's _*him*_! The mysterious mage who saved Redville when he was a kid. He looks almost the same as that day. Although, to be honest, he seemed more impressive when casting death over the raiders than now reading a book. He appears to be in the equivalent of his late 30's, with auburn hair cleanly cut.

He glances over the party and leaves his book aside and comes to greet them before they get anyway closer to the other elf in the cauldron. 


"You might want keep your distance" he warned them with a low and steady voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*Nae*
Nae sniffs the air looking at the cauldron then at Ghost whispering, "why you think they make soup all the way out here?"


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

Luke pulls out his tower shield and actually holds it in front of him just so he can hide behind it if a fireball explodes.

"Erm, excuse me!" he shouts at the 2 mages. "Is Master Eeeeedrill there?" (( his name is just funny xD)) "We were looking for some help regarding elementals."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

"Huh!?" the elven mage turns around as he was adding some strange liquid to the cauldron but some drops spill into the ground making a 'zzzzzzzh' sound. "Oh crap" the mage steps back looking down as the single drop eats away a little hole in the floor. "There's no one in the basement, right?"

"No, Edril, there's no one down there" said the half-elf sighing and allowing the rest to approach.

"Ah, well, nothing is lost then! Now, I believe I heard someone asking about Elementals, mmh?" Edril leaves the flask dangerously close to the edge of the table. "I will be glad to impart my knowledge to whoever seeks enlightenment in the Arcane ways. But why are you that far? Come closer, come closer." he motioned them very excited, as it has been a while since anyone looked for his advice. He casted a spell and some chairs flew to him from several points of the Laboratory. "There, have a sit."


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

"Errr ... can we not have talk away from the cauldron?" Luke suggests somewhere safer than near that bottle and cauldron.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

"What? This is perfectly safe!" he hits the table "Sturdy, see?" the flask dangerously moves closer to the edge. The half-elf makes a small casting and an invisible force moves the flask to the center of the table, now safe.

"The kid is right Edril, besides you need some fresh air" he started walking past them to the door.

"-but these are perfectly good seats...! Oh, fine! Fine!" Edril follows them outside... away from exploding stuff. "Alright, what do you want to know?" he sits on top of some crates by the entrance of the laboratory. He takes a pipe and starts smoking while he listens to the party.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

"I think someone with more magical knowledge or religion stuff should tell the story, since that calling elementals into this place and stuff like that is not my expertise," Luke looks at the party.

If no one tells the story Luke will try to recall everything they discussed back in the guild and on the road. He'll hint at that they have some sort of source material that gave them some insight but won't tell them straight up that its a journal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

((Ooh, cue Nae!  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2011)

Jace arches an eyebrow, but says nothing. He's having a hard time believing that this man could really slaughter bandits with the ease he had only 10 or so years ago. He'll wait to see a little more of who he is before approaching him.


----------



## Kuno (May 18, 2011)

Anya...

The gnome stands with the rest of the group though oblivious to the conversation going on.  Anya's eyes are wide and her fingers are itching to touch the shiny stuff and colorful liquids.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

Esme helps Luke explain their issue without revealing all the information.

"We need to confirm some... _interesting_ theories about elementals." she started.

"Let's hear it, I'll be glad to clear whatever is in my knowledge" Edril clapped his hands as preparing himself for some trivia game.

Luke tells them they have reasons to believe the elementals might be at war with the gods.

Edril's face spaced out for several seconds like trying to process the information. The half-elf on the other hand, turned his head to them... they had caught his full attention now.

"That's..." Edril open his mouth but nothing else came out for another couple of seconds until he finally reacted "That could be actually possible! They-" 

"The elementals might be blocking the-"

"*-THE GATE OF THE SPHERE!!*" Edril shouted shocked taking his hands to his hair. "How could I be *SO BLIND*!! !!!!!" he started pacing around. "IT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING!! THE SUMMONINGS! THE ATTACKS! THE LACK OF COMMUNICATIONS WITH THE DIVINE!! THE-the-" 

Edril started to hyperventilate. The half-elf patted him in the back "Slowly, Edril... breath in and out..." he looked at the party "You must excuse him a second, you just threw the answer to his life's work in front of him"

A couple of students on the other side of the patio gave them a long look but went by their own business. Seemed like this wasn't that strange to see with Master Edril.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2011)

"So how does one get to the sphere gate and how does one fight elementals that aren't the fodder we are facing right now?" Luke asks.


----------



## Kuno (May 18, 2011)

*Anya...*

The little gnome practically jumped out of her skin when the elf shouted.  "What?!"  Anya said looking around.  "I didn't touch it!"  She paused then and listened.  "What is the gate of the sphere?  Lack of communication with the divine?  Summons?"  The gnome is very confused.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

"There were a couple of ways to get to the Gate" the half-elf told Luke "You can call me Windstorm" he handshakes everyone in the party and takes a little longer with Jace. Windstorm makes a pass with his hand on the ground and a drawing appears before them.



"The Sphere is some kind of plane surrounding our own. The only way in or out into the astral plane (to where the gods are) is through The Gate." Windstorm points at the small entrance in the drawing (yellow) "To get there you would need a extradimensional travel spell and THEN look for the Gate itself. It was an ordeal even back in the day. After the start of the Relentless age, everyone who tried to do it never came back... and they were most likely killed. We have rules against those spells in the Academy to protect our Alumni."

Edril starts breathing more slowly "There's...also the... Akadian Rune"

"There hasn't been a word about the Akadi since the Age started" Windstorm interrupted Edril shaking his head.

"They could... have survived. The Rune could have survived" Edril sat in a crate and started smoking like a chimney, his hands slightly shaking.


"The Akadian Rune was a divine symbol in an Ancient Temple to the East" Windstorm explained to the party. "In times of great need, the High Clerics would use it to travel directly to the Gate and ask for Divine intervention." he shook his head "But I believe that the place was totally destroyed, or (now with this theory) it could have fallen in the hands of Elementals"


He sighed and kept explaining "As far as we know, the Gate is "small", there's only so much power allowed go through. Any god trying to get here would have to diminish its power to be able to pass. If what you say is truth... Elementals might have come across the Gate easily (they are not as powerful as gods) and the sheer number of them would have blockd the gate and could prevent any god from coming over...."


"There must be over a thousand Primal Elementals" Edril muttered playing nerviously with his fingers. 



> Anya...
> 
> The little gnome practically jumped out of her skin when the elf shouted. "What?!" Anya said looking around. "I didn't touch it!" She paused then and listened. "What is the gate of the sphere? Lack of communication with the divine? Summons?" The gnome is very confused.




"Back then, when you used a summoning spell, an extraplanar creature would to cross the Gate and appear to help you. Now, if you do it, only elementals appear and they start attacking you. We didn't know why. It was of course because you take them away from their battle and we are the enemy."  Edril tells Anya. "They also seemed to block all divine communication so we were in the dark all this time... it worked"

"Where did hear about this? Who gave you this theory?" Windstorm asks the party now trying to get some answers.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2011)

"Well, it was in an old textbook," Luke evades the complete truth, he's still not sure if he can trust them completely.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

Edril snorts. "That's really unlikely. I spent _decades_ hunting down any published work related to the Elementals. Do you any idea how expensive those tomes were...!? " he seemed to have a shiver. "All that money...!"

"Listen kids... this is a very serious matter. You simply can't go there and fight these creatures... they keep GODS at bay. If you still think you have a chance against them, you need more mental help than...-" Windstorm looked back at Edril.

"-Years wasted! Night after night after night studying the theories and the mindbreaking notes! The gallons and gallons of coffee to stay awake...My poor stomach!! That _poor _family of *rabbits*!!" he started to loose it again.

"... We need to know the source. Whoever held this information has knowledge these people have been looking since a hundred years ago" Windstorm continued. 

"One hundred thirteen years" Edril corrected him.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2011)

"has what?" Luke looks at him curiously


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

(( Aw, fuck, I was about to leave and posted that quickly. Didn't realize the last part was missing, will edit))

((Done... sorry))


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2011)

"Well we read through a religious journal/diary that stated these sort of ideas. It's quite old or so I am told," Luke says. He looks to the others still unsure if they should trust them with all the details. "Esme what do you think? Tell them all about it," he whispers.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

Esme cleared her throat. "You see, just as Luke said, we came across a journal of a Cleric of Furan. It was from when he Relentless Age started and... he might have come across the last surviving angel from one of those Gate battles ..." Edril had big round eyes, as the eyes of a scared cat. Windstorm seemed quite surprised too. "...he died soon after. We didn't know if it was true. He said the Sphere was to protect the world from other gods who might destroy it, as it has happen twice before, but dispelling the Sphere is the only possible way for them to come. Sadly, the gods need more power to get rid of the Sphere... they would need either Lasvek or some other "crazy forgotten" god's help" she made a pause.

"Lasvek?" Windstorm didn't seem to recognize the name right away.

"Oh, bugger... I hated those guys!" Edril  said rolling his eyes "It was a tyrant god... I was under the impression that it's cult dissolved years ago"

"Well, the thing is, seems like the gods want to release the forgotten one first (Lasvek might be too dangerous)... but the key to the seal is here, inside the Sphere. The journal has instructions on how to request for a sign that will tell us where to find said key." she explained as Edril's mouth dropped.

"You must let us see this! I need to study it! If there's any chance that this might work, it would save thousands... no, MILLIONS!" Edril exclaimed excited.


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2011)

"Yeah and then the Forgotten one kills all after all is done and said," Luke says sarcastically. "He's probably called forgotten one for one reason or another. And most of the time those reasons are not good."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

"Well, they don't seem to be sure about that, but yeah, that's pretty much it. They at least seem to have the chance to stop the Forgotten One more 'easily'... unlike Lasvek" Esme added.

"That's certainly the best example of between a rock and a hard place." Windstorm sighed massaging his forehead. "In any case... where could we find the journal? We should be looking into the 'instructions' written there. Edril might be able to come up with some other information you haven't discovered from it"


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2011)

"Well, ..." Luke takes a long pause, "I suppose you guys don't seem like fanatics or cultists, we have it."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

"Fanatics?" Windstorm raised his eyebrow a little surprised.

"Yes, the followers of Lasvek want the journal..." she looked for the journal in Luke's backpack "...they want it to prove Lasvek can save the world so they can bring more people into their ranks" 

(( Windstorm takes the book shouting "SUCKERS!" and teleports away  /jk))

"I _hated_ those guys" Edril narrowed his eyes. "You weren't born when those people were at their best, Windstorm. I had to stand them at the capital for years... ugh. They would be all nice and civil but when you turned around, they would manage to find ways to screw you over if you showed any hint that you didn't like them." the elf started ranting but then fell quiet when Esme took out the journal from Luke's backpack.

"Here it is" 


As a small note... Narmeleth said she would be waiting for them outside but she doesn't seem to be anywhere near the Lab.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2011)

((No no, Windstorm takes the book, dismisses his illusionary disguise and turns into the bodyguard they should have killed but didn't, _then_ teleports away))


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

"So we have to deal with a god?"  Anya's eyes went wide then she shrugged and began to wander toward the shiny colorful liquids and tools around them.  "Is there anything fun in this stuff I wonder..." She mumbles.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

Windstorm moved a hand and suddenly Anya found herself against an invisible wall blocking her way. Seemed to be something natural for him to do that. 

Edril took the journal with care and awe as it was an ancient relic (technically it was). "I'll get to work right away. I can put a spell on it so it can't be tracked by magical means... like hell I'm going to let this thing fall in their hands"

"Master! Master!" the voice of children approached them from behind. It was the two kids who have been arguing before. They ran to Windstorm and arrived out of air. "We finished our tasks!" the girl said.

"Really?" the half-elf raised an eyebrow

"Yes!" both kids assured.

"I'm sorry children, but today we will have to let pass our class. I'll help  Master Edril with some important stuff. Why don't you show our guests the university grounds or the city... without angering any other professor?"

The kids shoulders slumped, the boy was about to complain but a harder look from Windstorm dissuade him. "Yes, Master Windstorm..." both kids said in a bored chorus.

Edril was already walking past Anya and he also walked into the invisible wall, hitting his face. "Ouch!... Ou ou!... Windstorm!"

Windstorm turned to the party. "Come back tomorrow morning, we can give you some insight on our findings then. Andrith and Venah will show you around." he excused himself and dismissed the wall so he and Edril could go back to study the book.

Narmeleth was still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2011)

*Nae*

Nae was concerned about Narmeleth disappearance.  She knew the kids were supposed to be showing her around and the other Elf had requested she be introduced but ignored both these for now.  She'd investigate where Narmeleth was last seen for any sign of tracks.

Nae: Survival
1d20+12
13+12 = 25

Ghost: Survival (he has scent if there are no tracks to be found, otherwise use it as an aid-other)
1d20+5
12+5 = 17


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Ow!  Hey!"  Anya squeals clutching her face and shakes her head.  "Hey...can I learn to do that?"  She gestures toward the wall then laughs loudly when Edril walks into it.  

"Come on kids, show us around!"  Anya exclaims happily as she turns and walks out.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

Nae moves swiftly. She knows better than anyone that an individual in a strange territory might get lost too easily. There are not many places she could have gone. After ten or fifteen minutes of looking around, she finds the human girl talking with a old gnome. 

The little man seems delighted on whatever they are discussing and she looks quite excited. Nae approaches more carefully...

"-decades since I found anyone who knew about it. I thought I would never hear it again!" the old gnome chuckles "You must go to the Theater group. They were actually trying to put a play but most of the other students are too busy with their studies... A little entertainment doesn't hurt anyone."

"Do you really think they would do the play?" Narmeleth asked, her eyes wide with excitement.

"Yes, yes... they must have some of the older scripts available. Those were the best. Tell them I sent you." 

"Thank you!" she glomped the gnome and gave him a kiss in the forehead.

"-Ah!" the gnome turned red. "Ehem! I-, Thank you!, I mean, you are welcome!" 

She turned around and was surprised to see Nae nearby. "Oh, you finished? I thought it would take longer. I just got a new chance to sing the song you liked. Actually, I might be singing the whole play! Do you... remember the story about the song?"

So far Nae could only remember only one song. She knew it was a story, but she could not fully recall it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)

"Nae doesn't remember.  Nae hasn't heard any songs in many many years, if she knew them before she doesn't now."  Nae apologized.  "But Nae would like to hear more if you will be singing."


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

((Alright moving on then ))

"Oh yes..." Narmeleth gives her a mischievous grin "I'll make sure you get on of the front seats" she crossed her arm with her and went back with the rest of the party.


The children looked at Anya and the rest. 

The girl , Venah spoke first. "Well, if you want to have some fun, there's a big pond near-"

"Forget the pond! You wanna see something creepy!?" said Andrith, the boy. "We found something just outside the city" he nodded excited "Is not like you are scared to go, right?" 

"Andrith!" the girl complained "That hole seems is dangerous"

Esme shook her head slightly and turned to Nae. "I don't know abut this, but you can go ahead to look for those people if you like"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

"Nae is supposed to meet big-sister Hawk and see the old people of the spring,"  Nae said with some confusion.  "Nae will check out the hole later though, Nae suggests that Eagles be careful.  Many things live in burrows in the ground, most do not appreciate poking around in them."

Nae will go look for Alahassa to get properly introduced to the circle.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Jace, finally making his decision, pulls Edril aside. "Do you, by any chance, remember visiting Redville 10 or so years ago?" he asks the older wizard, keeping his voice low.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

(( I'm guessing you mean Windstorm. He's the mage you saw before. ))

Edril



Windstorm


Windstorm gives Jace a long look and nods once. "I remember a boy with much potential there. Although, he was not ready yet" he gave Jace a small smile. "I'm glad to see that the townsfolk didn't get a hold on you. Your skills would have been wasted in a farm"


Nae finds Sister Hawk by a bench surrounded by roses. When she sees Nae approaching, she gets up and calls her Hawk back to her shoulder. Without saying a word, she motions Nae to follow her. Alahassa leads her through alleys and under some bridges over a small river. With these shortcuts, they leave the city behind and get into the forest. 


They finally arrive at a spring bathed by a single ray of light. There are several big stones around it with runes carved into them. There are other people and animals here sitting by the spring. Alahassa touched Nae's shoulder reassuring her and moving forward.

As they entered the clearing a woman stood up, an so did a magnificent panther. 


"_Elder, may seeds sprout at your walk_" Alahassa made a small bow. _"I have found a Sister. She's without a home and came from the Valley of the Stars. She found the ways herself. I believed to be correct to bring her and introduce her to you"_

"You thought well my child" the Elder changed to plain elven and looked at Nae "May I know the name you use?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

*Nae*

Nae steps forward hesitantly, somewhat overwhelmed by the area.  Hesitantly she spoke, "Nae is Nae."  She paused, considering asking more then quieted still unsure of what exactly was expected of her.

Obviously there was something special about these people and this area she wasn't sure what they were expecting from her saying the wrong thing might be interpreted as a challenge, assuming she wasn't here to be shown her place to begin with.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

"Nae" the elder closes her eyes like savoring the name. "I have known of one _Whisper_ long time a ago" she opened her eyes slowly. "Someone came many many years ago looking for a little Whisper, hoping to find her in these woods. The Whisper wasn't here so he kept looking"

Some of the older members seemed to nod in agreement, remembering such event.

"Nae" she repeated and walked towards her "You weren't lost. You found _the way_." 
 She extended her hand showing a handful of berries. She closed it and whispered something, a plead to nature...when she opened it, there were some berries that looked different to Nae. They were better and tasty. "Take them, little sister. You are welcomed here."

"We are in charge of the forest and the place of our lost kin. They are lost because most of them have forgotten the ways." she motioned to the city. "We take care of the gardens of our parents and ancestors, and protect our home too" she opened her arms referring to the whole forest. "When you come across a new forest or a dwelling, you must tend a plant or a creature to show your good will. This is what we ask"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

((_He_ kept looking  ))

Nae took one of the offered berries chewing it slowly while considering her thoughts.  "Nae does not think she has ever been here before, so Nae is not sure why someone would ask for her here.  But Nae has been in the woods for a long time, she doesn't always remember everything she has seen."

"Nae has been with Eagles lately, Eagles tend to stay in human places too often.  But Nae used to care for the woods, for Ghost and his pack.  Nae thinks this place is nice though, Nae is happy to know that there are other Elves like Nae, not like the City Elf (Rhae's character)."


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2011)

Luke will follow the kids around? He's got nothing better do to anyways until next morning.


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2011)

*Anya...*

"A hole?  Holes are always good!"  Anya says excitedly and nods to Nae after her warning.  "Maybe it will be an awesome hole!"  She giggles and whispers at the kids.  "Maybe we can push one of the stuffy ones in it."  Anya laughs then points.  "Onward!  Take us to this magnificent hole!"


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Alahassa smiled "There are others, of course. At the White Lake and the Creek of Ashes. I have a blood brother in the White Lake, but they are mostly humans" her demeanor seemed  more friendly. Now that the Elder had granted her a place in the pack everyone looked more relaxed by her presence.


"Ah, we told him it was unlikely the whisper was this down south too. He came from the North. Lived close to the Creek of Ashes but our kin there weren't able to find the Whisper. They believed the forest had claimed her but he didn't loose hope and asked every Circle for help. Sadly, I do not know what became of him after that. This was the Father of Nae"


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2011)

Andrith, the boy, takes the party outside the city, to what it looks like to be an old ruined tower.

"We were playing here the other day and we discovered a hole. I believe its a secret passage!" Andrith told Luke very proud of his feat.

"We didn't find it. You fell on it." Venah tries to correct him.

"SSHHH"

The main entrance to the tower is blocked by debris but the kids show them a secondary entry, mostly covered by overgrown vegetation.

(( Perception checks ))


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Neat!"  Anya says looking at the tower then begins to laugh at the children.

1d20+5
15+5 = 20


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2011)

Preception:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18


"Nice, what was the tower used for?" Luke asks.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2011)

(( Narmeleth will look for an Inn for the party to stay. ))

The kids move to the side some of the plants covering the hidden entrance. 

"We are not sure but I think it was a watch tower, we have found rusty swords and shields under the debris" Venah said letting the others enter the tower. Once inside the kids point out at the "hole" in the floor. 

Anya realizes that what the kids found is actually the entrance of a small tunnel below and someone had left debris around it to hide it very well. No wonder the kids fell on it and it's quite surprising Andrith didn't broke a leg when falling. 

"We didn't want to enter because is dark and ugly. And I think there are spiders and cockroaches in there" Venah says sitting at the edge of the hole looking down at the tunnel.

"Do you think there's a treasure inside there?" Andrith asked Luke with big eyes and a huge excited smile.

With a further inspection Luke finds what it looks like some marks in the floor, like someone dragged a crate towards the hole. 

-------

Nae is invited to spend the night with the Circle. They bring fish, eggs, roots, fruits and other vegetables to make dinner around a small fire.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

"You're lucky you didn't get really hurt when you stumbled upon this."  Anya will squat down next the the opening.  "You're right.  Spiders, cockroaches, orcs, drow.  Who knows what lives in this cave."  She chuckles slightly then scowls.  "Somebody purposely hid this opening..."  Anya thinks for a moment as she looks into the darkness.  "I wonder if we should tell someone or maybe explore a little..."  She creeps a little closer to the hole.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2011)

Anya looks closer to the hole. The tunnel seems sturdy enough and shows signs of having been used many times. She finds clear marks of a small cart entering the tunnel. If any... whoever entered the tunnel must be still inside or on the other exit, if there's one at all.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

"Shall we wait for the owner of this little hole to show up?" Luke looks rather interested in who would be hiding down in a hole like this.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Honestly I think they might still be inside or at least at the other end if it has one."  Anya scowls pulling out the spider leg she kept and pokes at the hole slightly.  "We could always go to them."  She grins back at Luke before looking into the darkness again.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2011)

"YES! let's go! I can make lights to-" the boy exclaimed almost jumping in excitement.

"No Andrith! We can't go! If Master Windstorm learns we have been going into dangerous places, he's going to be angry!" 

The boy frowns at Vennah and looks at Luke. "He doesn't need to know, right? Just a little peek. I can light the way. I know that spell. Yes?" 

"That and the acid magic is all you can do!" the girl complained but seemed to give up and sit somewhere by the entrance "You know what? FINE! Go break a leg"


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2011)

"Hmm ...
Well, I don't want to lose either of you from my sight, if we are going to go in," Luke turns to the children. "I'll stay with the children outside and see if not someone is trying to come back inside. Anya why don't you check out the inside?"

Luke isn't really up for discussing or haggling the position of the children going in. As much fun as exploring that little hole is, he still feel responsible if the children would be hurt. Thus he opts for staying with them outside.

"Put that light spell on Anya, she will need it more than any of us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2011)

*Nae*
Nae will spend the night at the circle enjoying the company of the druids and perhaps learning a thing or two about others.

((Sorry I've been quiet here :/ ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Andrith glares at Luke but says nothing else. He casts Light on Anya and she gives a glow like a torch. He walks very offended to the opposite side where Vennah is sitting and makes faces at her.

If Anya wants to come down, she can do it with a little assistance from Luke and then she would be good to go and explore the tunnel. Esme will follow her too.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome grumbles slightly.  "Want to give me a bit of assistance to get down."  Anya says to Luke, clearly irritated that she needs help.  "Then I will be on my way."  She will begin to move through the tunnel once she is down.

Perception:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

Knowledge (Dungeoneering):
1d20+6
8+6 = 14

((Just in case...))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Esme also comes along with Anya and enters the tunnel just behind her. The tunnel seems old but in good conditions, it almost looks like a mine but is goes on and on in a straight line. 

The place is clear of any traps and Anya even finds apple cores and some other food waste along the way. After 5 or 10 minutes the darkness doesn't seem to end.

"Well, this is... erh... quite claustrophobic" Esme sighs and looks back "How long could it be?? I'm sure we are at least a mile inside this thing"

Anya suddenly takes a glimpse of a light ahead. A magic light? A torch? Its quite far still.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

"It sure is taking them a long time," Luke feels edgy not being able to go with Anya down the tunnel. He knows it is the best to not let the children in, but he wants to go down and explore.

He starts pacing around in a circle trying to think of things to do while waiting for the group to come back out.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

The boy is not in a better state than Luke. He starts making some drawing on the wood of the floor with his finger, as he was using some kind of light acid magic to do it. Mostly, ugly faces with sharp teeth, stick figures making magic and some clearly vulgar signs. 8===> (.)(.)

He chuckles like he just invented the best joke in the world. 

"Mister Luke, how is it on the North? We have never left Greenroad, I would like to go out and see the world one day. Not just Norinias, but the whooooleee world. I'm not scared of monsters, because, when I grew up, I'll have lots of magic. Master Windstorm told me so"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Caves have a tendency to go on for miles and miles."  Anya grins back at Esme.  "It is strange feeling to be surrounded by tons and tons of rock with nowhere to go."  She chuckles slightly then squints.  "I see some light.  Why don't you stay here and I will move on ahead and check it out, though it would be nice if I didn't glow."  Anya grumbled pulling out her hammer-pick and moving slowly on.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

"When ever you get a girlfriend are old enough and write her a letter, do draw that as your signature!" Luke encourages the boy after he see the vulgar drawing.

"As for outside of here, well I gotta say, don't go to cities. The only thing they got are an abundant of material stuff. You'd probably could find anything you want in a city, except what you truly want.
Oh and cities, they huger for power. It's always like that and once that happens only bad things will happen.

Other than that, well the roads and landscape are nice. The outlands and small villages are nice, people there are like family and it's usually nice. Don't travel alone though, you find yourself in many tight spots and magic won't always solve everything."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

@LUKE
 "Yeah! I heard the older students saying girls love when you make them laugh. I'll get all the girls I want, you bet!" Andrith smiles at Luke, certainly encouraged. 


Vennah sighs and rolls her eyes at Andrith but she dismisses the boy.

She nods at Luke "That's something like Master Windstorm told us. He said... people in the city forget what they are supposed to look for. That's why he left the kingdom. He said he went to the lands of Ythivand, to the south of here, crossing aaaaaall the forest" she says with awe and respect.

Luke knows leaving the kingdom's lands is really dangerous and half the time people don't survive getting to Ythivand. It usually takes a whole armed merchant caravan to get there and come back with all kinds of luxury goods. Those who survive get rich over night.

Suddenly, Luke realizes something. The tunnel actually seems going south, into the forest. To Ythivand.

-----
@Anya

"Hold on" Esme takes a blanket from her backpack and covers Anya with it, trying to hide the glow. It actually diminishes the light by half, but there's still light coming from her face and feet.

Anya moves silently ahead and tries her best to stay against the tunnel's walls. The point of light in the distance gets bigger and bigger and she hears something is rolling in the floor. A cart? A big barrel? She hears two voices talking.

"...fucking hate...big..."
"No... wuss"
"Pay... almost done... Hahahaha!"
"Yeah! Hahahaha"

There's suddenly silence.

"....-is that?"
"know..."

Anya now sees the light of a torch. And the voices start discussing. 

"Go ...-it out"
"No way! You- ... it"


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

"That is south, isn't it?" Luke points at the tunnel and then towards the direction it leads. "Nah, it couldn't go that far, could it? Ythivand is still a long way off," Luke thinks out loud as Andrith mention Ythivand. 

"As far as I've heard Master Windstorm must be damn good at what he's doing. You don't just walk into Ythivand and come back. It takes more, a lot more than what our caravan looks like to go to Ythivand and come back.

Anyways just to be save you kids stay here and don't go into the tunnel. I am gonna do a quick check. If I am not back in 10 minutes or so go look for your master and tell him of this tunnel."

Luke will go down to the tunnel and then hustle towards the party, just in case with his bow out and ready for combat.

He'll check and look behind him to see if the children did listen to him or not.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

> "That is south, isn't it?" Luke points at the tunnel and then towards the direction it leads. "Nah, it couldn't go that far, could it? Ythivand is still a long way off," Luke thinks out loud as Andrith mention Ythivand.



Andrith looks south. "Uhm, I guess. Like 4 or 5 days through the forest. I imagine you could just walk around it because there are big monster there but it will take more time..."




> Anyways just to be save you kids stay here and don't go into the tunnel. I am gonna do a quick check. If I am not back in 10 minutes or so go look for your master and tell him of this tunnel."



 The kids look surprised as Luke gets into the tunnel. Luke walks in total darkness, following the wall of the tunnel to keep a sense of direction.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2011)

*Anya...*

'What are they talking about...' Anya thinks to herself.  To get closer she will squat down to cover her feet, then pull the blanket close around her face and listen to get a full description of what is going on.  Hopefully whatever commotion is going on it will help conceal her, baring that it might be herself.

Percep:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Stealth:
1d20+13
7+13 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

Anya gets closer manages to see the figures of two people looking in her general direction. They seem to be both adult males. Too tall to be elves, they must be humans or halfelves.

Man1: "Woah... it's gone!" 

Man2: "_No... I still see it. Like a glow or something_" one of them starts whispering.

Man1: "_You covered the entrance, right_?" 

Man2: "_Of course I did!"

Man1: "well, maybe it could be a firefly_"

Man2: "_A-...what!? Down here? Are you stupid? Dammit, you really need fresh air._"

After a moment of silence one of them pulls a cart behind him. "Keep moving, I just don't want to stay down here any longer."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2011)

*Anya...*

After hearing the men Anya will slowly turn around and head back the other direction.  When she finds Esme (and Luke if he is there) she will explain what she saw and that she didn't dare get any closer.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

Esme feels is too dangerous if they stay there without knowing who those people's intentions. "We should get back, tell Luke and wait outside the tunnel to see what's going on"

They head back and find Luke in the middle of the way. "We didn't found the other exits, but there's some people coming from the other side. Anya found them and they seem to be carrying something with them." she tells Luke. "I believe we should wait outside and follow them to see what they are up too... here we are too vulnerable"


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

"You are right, fighting in here is too hard. Also leaving the children back there isn't such a good idea," Luke will head back once he sees both Anya and Esme are fine.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke, Esme and Anya make their way back at the entrance of the tunnel. They find Andrith awfully close to the edge of the entrance as he was planning to follow them inside. "Oh you are back! I was just-... making sure the tunnel was fine! yes"

Vennah is sitting on the edge of the hole and waves at them. "Did you find something?"

Esme shakes her head. "Someone is coming. I'll take you kids back to the city. I believe you two can handle this alone, right? If things get ugly I would prefer these two are back safely at the University" she asks to Luke and to Anya.

Andrith whines a little _'is not fair_', '_why are we not allowed to do the cool stuff'_? But he and Vennah leave the tower with Esme without further problems.

There's plenty of debris to hide behind around the tower, but you could also find a place to hide outside.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke will look for a high ground advantage, set himself up for an ambush and wait for those people to come out.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke climbs one of the trees outside and hides until the people come out. It doesn't take long before he can see movement inside the tower. 

"Shit!, you didn't covered the entrance!"

"I did!"

"shit shit shit-"

Luke sees a man, a halfelf looking out from the door an making sure there's no one in the tower. 

"This is fucking great, what are we supposed to do now?"

"I don't see anyone"

"Hey, look at this...."

"What?........ freaking teenagers?...."

"Hahaha, what are you going to tell them? _Hey you, darned kids! Get off my tunnel!_ hahahahaha" 

"Shut up. I don't see them around here so  lets get this to the warehouse. I just want to go home and sleep for a week" 

After a couple of minutes, Luke sees the two men take a small cart out from the tower. The cargo is under wraps and both of them are completely covered in dirt and mud.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome will hide herself while the men come out.  Unless Luke says something to them she will follow them quietly to see where they take the wagon.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2011)

He'll let Anya stalk them until the warehouse before springing the trap.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2011)

The men make their way back to the city, to an area full of workshops and blacksmiths. Most of these places are closed already as night is about to fall and the few people walking home take no notice of the two men with the cart. They look like beggars with all that dirt on them. 


((Stealth check please))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2011)

*Anya...*

Stealth:
1d20+13
19+13 = 32


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2011)

(( lulz ))

Anya has no problem at all to follow the men. The are oblivious about her presence and get to a small warehouse to unload the stuff on their cart. They take the cover off the cart and Anya can manage to see there are several small kegs and packages there.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome was never one to just sit and watch when there was things to do so she became antsy.  'Screw this...' she thought then stepped forward, her weapon in hand.  "So...whatcha got there?"  Anya asked grinning at the men unloading the cart.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2011)

"Woah woah woah" one of the men look at the gnome and leaves the small crate he was taking from the cart. "Easy there, gal. There's no need to get violent" he raised his hands slowly.

The other man stood there frozen, looking nervously from his friend to the gnome, not sure what to do.

"You want to see our wares? There's no need for the weapon, friend. We have some fine wine and tobacco here, among other trinkets, see? You want some?" the first man opened the small box and showed her the dried leaves inside.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2011)

*Anya...*

"So where did you get that stuff?"  Anya asks peering suspiciously at them.  "And why were you acting so strange if this stuff is okay?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2011)

"Here and there. It's all about hardwork. And No, we didn't steal anything if that's what you believe. Not like you seem care about that..." the first man simply said. He seemed calm and relaxed. "I just don't like people threatening me with a weapon... specially when I'm in no shape to fight."

He made a pause and looked at the small box at his side. "How about this?... you take this box and be on your way. Even if you wanted to steal the whole cart, you wouldn't be to carry everything. It will fetch a good price in the market and everyone is happy. Ok?"

The other man was not very happy about that deal and frowned but said nothing else.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

Luke probably went to fetch some reinforcement and now is waiting outside the warehouses for Anya to show us which warehouse it is.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome pondered for a moment.  "Funny how a dark tunnel makes someone act differently than when they are in the fresh air."  Anya says and steps backward toward the door, hoping that Luke might see her in the entrance.  "So if they are okay as you say..."  She waves to the box the man is holding.  "And, I would appreciate you putting that back down, why were you smuggling things through the tunnel?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2011)

The smile on the man dissapears when she mentions the tunnel. 

"_Well, shit_" the other man throws his box back on the cart very frustrated. "It was nice while it lasted, Reelin. You can say goodbye to all this."

"Careful with that Jonel! Calm down!" the first man scolded him. He turned to Anya "Look,  I'm not "_smuggling_" things. They are not prohibited items in Norinias, they just fetch a higher pay here. The tunnel is rightfully mine. That tower, was my grandfather's tower, alright? And it seems he was the real smuggler back before the Relentless Age, but then he got killed and the tower was destroyed when the shit hit the fan. I just followed some old family rumors and found out the tunnel was real."

"Look, we can work something out together. This IS hardwork. It takes us almost 3 days to get to the other side to the closest town in Ythivand. Three days of nothing but total darkness and dirt. We buy whatever nice things we can load to the cart and then bring it back without having to deal with life treating monsters and robbers in the road. If you want a share of that, you need to work for it."


----------------

@Luke
Esme finds Luke and they move closer to the warehouse where they see Anya standing in a door and talking to someone inside.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

Luke will approach the door. "Well hi Anya, looks like you found out who's been using this tunnel," Luke greets Anya. "And who are these people trying to use the tunnel?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome shrugs.  "They haven't introduced themselves so I can't give you their names.  Though it seems that his..." She points to the second man.  "Family use to own the tower and by rights believes the tunnel is his.  I have to admit it is pretty slick to remember the tunnel and to use that to avoid so much carnage."  She rubs her chin slightly.  "Something still feels off..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2011)

The half-elf sighed "My name is Reelin, my angry friend here is Jonal." he pointed at the other man who was now sitting in the edge of the cart with a very frustrated look in his face.  "Now that's said, who are YOU? and what do you want with us?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

"Us? We are EAGLE SQUAD!" Luke said proudly, but without Dangil around he' didn't pose. "We noticed that that tunnel looked like a smuggling route and were wondering who'd use it. We found you."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2011)

"Smuggling, we are not smuggling. These things would have to be prohibited, but they are not..." Reelin sighed as he was tired of the discussion " You see this? This is good tobacco, here's high quality wine, medicinal herbs...oh and that's tastiest chocolate you will ever find in this side of the Kingdom" he pointed at the stuff in the cart. "They are not prohibited, I just found a way to bring them without getting myself killed in the process. So I would ask you... what do you want to keep it shut, Eagle Squad?" he asked plainly.

"Look, if people start hearing about this, I'm going to loose the damn tunnel to the Elven Council or to Norinias' King. It will be like a toll road or something, and I'm sure I wont see a copper coin from it. You know how the bigger guys roll. So I'm just asking, PLEASE keep it quiet for as long as you can and maybe we can work something out with you"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2011)

*Anya...*

A look of suspicion was still on the gnome's face but then she shrugged.  "I really don't care who controls the damn thing."  Anya's eyes narrow and she nods more to her line of thinking than anything around her.  "The only thing we want in exchange is to use that cave if we need it.  We also need to know exactly where it comes out." she then looks toward Luke.  "Unless my friend here wants something more."


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

"Well I am still undecided whether or not I should report this or not. And no amount of bribing will do you any good," Luke ponders on this. "I'll let you know by tomorrow, the latest."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2011)

"The tunnels ends at the edge of the other side of the forest, a about two miles away from a small trading city of Ythivand. Usually our merchants get there after crossing the forest so we don't rise any suspicious. Just a couple of lucky guys who made it in one piece"



::::::::::::::::::
Luke knows the wares are not banned and they are luxury imported items. He doesn't remember any specific law they would be breaking. The Elven Council might have some local laws but he's not aware of them. If any, they would be charged for tax evasion. 

Half the people don't make it back through the wilderness so the Kingdom usually taxes 5% of the total cost. They would get taxed more for magic items. 

At first glance Luke and Anya can tell the men would be easily making 500 gold coins a week (about x10 of profit). The party doesn't know how long they have been doing this.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

Luke will report the 2 of them to the elf mages they spoke earlier to. They probably know better how to handle that situation.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2011)

*Anya...*

"No skin of my nose in any event.  You can wait until he makes a judgement."  Anya hooks her thumb toward Luke and emphasizes the he.  "So I wouldn't be going to far if I were you."  She grins evilly and waits until Luke is ready to leave.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2011)

Reelin and Jonal will go back to their cart and unload the rest to their warehouse.

Luke and Anya tell Windstorm about the two men and the tunnel and he seems gladly impressed. (he was still talking with Jace, small magical talk )

"Your friends are certainly a box full of surprises. A tunnel to Ythivand! Heh, that's some serious mining skill... His grandfather must have had dwarven help. And even then, such a tunnel would have taken years to finish... It was a different time back then." he motions at the old buildings of the university. "We can barely have time now to make fixes here and there. We either are teaching or defending the boundaries of the kingdom. I'll go talk to them personally, if you don't mind. I would ask them for some magical ingredients for our studies that can only be found further south"


Narmeleth hangs around and makes a motion with her head towards Jace. She wants to talk to him aside.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2011)

Dangil.

"Never fear friends! I have made sure there was nothing following us, though there were two rabbits and a squirrel that looked oddly suspicious. I convinced them to not work the evil ones and they have scarpered off! Joyous times!"

Dangil hears about the merchants. "I hear they have tasty chocolate! Did anyone get me some?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

"Ask Anya, I didn't take any," Luke tells Dangil.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2011)

(( Roll Sleight of hand for Anya? LOL ))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 26, 2011)

*Anya...*

"They seemed to have lots of things."  Anya said grinning wickedly.  "I might have gotten something for the distracter of rodents but..."

Sleight of Hand:
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

((Not sure if she did or not.  ))


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






((i imaging anya looks like this if she could ))




"Well, I didn't take any bribes that is for sure," Luke says proudly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2011)

Anya managed to get a single chocolate bar. 



It looks quite tasty. She can share out with Dangil.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 26, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome looks around thinking for a moment.  'It would be easy just to keep it for myself...' Anya ponders then looks up at the large man before shrugging.  "Here you go!"  She grins widely and gives Dangil have and goes to take a bite.  She looks between the bar and Luke, her conscience clearly battling her then Anya sighs and gives Luke half of her half.  Anya then scurries off a distance before her conscience says anything more.


((:rofl  Loved the pic Muk!  That would be Anya!  Luckily she doesn't get those things or she would be extremely hyper!))


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

"Keep it, its yours anyways," Luke returns the piece of chocolate to Anya. Not that he doesn't appreciate it, but looking at Anya's face, its probably better to let her have it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2011)

Esme stretches out and yawns. "I don't know you guys, but I think we should look for good place to sleep. Seems like Nae will be passing the night with her new found forest friends"

She will look for a nice Inn. Windstorm and Edril will have some more information about the Journal tomorrow noon.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

"Ok, Esme," Luke says and also looks around for an Inn. Once they find one, he'll get ready for some shut eyes.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2011)

"Wait did you pay for that?! Or does it have the bitter taste of thievery? We must go and pay for this! and then it shall taste as Godly as it looks!"

"Come! Do the pose of righteousness!"

Dangil poses by standing on one hand

Acrobatics (I put points into this,so I'm using it dammit!)
1d20+8
8+8 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2011)

(( LOL ))

Dangil gets back to the warehouse but the place is closed already (is night and seems like the men didn't want to stay longer than needed). Dangil should be able to find them tomorrow morning if they go with Windstorm when he talks to them.

Esme and Luke manage to find a nice Inn with a decent price for bed and breakfast. 

Narmeleth asks for a private room. "I need to rest as much as I can because tomorrow I'll be doing acting in the play. You are all invited by the way." she chuckles and bides good night to everyone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

Jace wakes up drenched in sweat and with a serious 'what the fuck' look on his face.

He checks to see who he's rooming with.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Jace looks around at the room they got. It has two bunks, Dangil and Luke are sharing one. 

Esme and Anya got another room for themselves and he remembers Narmeleth commenting she would need a private room to fully rest for the next day play. Day is breaking and he can see from the window there's some movement outside in the street. Stores are opening, bread is in the oven, some kids run around for elven school...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2011)

Dangil will take the bottom bunk. "Good night my friend! And don't think I haven't forgotten that you did not take part in that drinking contest a while back." he kicks the top bunk.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Ah...bed..."  Anya walks toward the bed and collapses on it.  "Night!"  She says before closing her eyes and almost immediately starts snoring lightly.

Once the sun is well up Anya will awaken, jump to her feet and yell.  "GOOD MORNING!" she will then bound out of the room and downstairs for some breakfast and finding out where she can have a bath.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Anya gets down to get her breakfast. Some fresh fruits with yogurt. If any, she sees Dangil as happy as ever but Jace certainly looks like he had a bad night.


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2011)

Luke wakes up and gets down for some breakfast. Afterwards he'll look towards his weapons and does some maintenance.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

The party is pretty much free until lunch, when Windstorm said they would have at least some answers on the journal. 

They hear also some chit chat around the inn about the play Narmeleth is going to take part in later in the evening. It seems it has been quite a while since anybody did the play. Quite difficult to sing and act.


@Nae
The night has been quite good for Nae. The other druids shared their food with her and told old stories of the creatures of the forest... some where amusing, others were sad but so was life in the wild. They slept under the starts and Nae felt right. 

In the morning, when it was time to go, they gave Nae a small wooden pendant. 



"You are free to join us whenever you visit this side of the land, Sister of the Wolf. Your companions might be looking for you now. I'll try to ask around if anyone on the city remembers the_ Father of the Whisper_ and what became of him"

"May the leaves of your life tree never turn brown"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2011)

Nae wakes up refreshed happy to have found a place that finally makes sense since her first encounters with society.  It was good to know that at least some elves made sense, perhaps only humans were insane?

She thanks the druids for the necklace and heads off to find the rest of the party, who knows what sort of trouble they had gotten into without her supervision.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

Jace pulls Luke aside after breakfast.

"Hey, dude, can we talk for a second? I'm uh...I'm getting seriously creeped out."


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

"Sure," Luke says. "Though I must have missed something if you are getting creeped out."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2011)

"Aha! Good Morning my squad of Elites! A Glorious day filled with adventure!"

Dangil will eat up his breakfast and then go outside for a run but will stop and chat to anyone willing to talk


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2011)

*Anya...*

After eating her breakfast, Anya will wander around snooping and seeing what kind of mischief she could get into.  

Disguise:
1d20+7
7+7 = 14

Sleight of Hand:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Acrobatics:
1d20+9
6+9 = 15

Knowledge (local):
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

((Just some random rolls for fun.    Wasn't sure exactly how the knowledge/Local worked...if it is for that area...))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Jace glances around to make sure nobody is listening and leans in close. "Look, I...don't really know who else to talk to. I had crazy dream last night. Like, really crazy." He cleared his throat. "I was in this city right? And it was burned down and shit, I could see the ashes. And suddenly Narmeleth was there, and she was singing. Stuff about..." he shook his head. "I don't know. Fire, and rain and home and us being in love or some other bullshit."


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

"Now that is one crazy love story," Luke begins sarcastic, but quickly his face changes to a more serious one. "Ok, that sounds just like that caravan who got hit by all those elementals. I know we haven't encountered any elementals recently but I sure remember those earth ones. One nasty bit of fighting.
Didn't Nae say something about her being familiar with that song? Tell you what, maybe you can ask Nae's new druid friends about that song or I'll go and you talk to you wizard friend about elemental attacks and bad promotions.

I definetly don't like to get hit by a swarm of elementals just cause we didn't follow a lead."

If there isn't anything else, Luke will finish his breakfast and look for Nae to talk to.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2011)

@Luke/Nae
Luke finds Nae on her way back to the party. She seems actually pretty happy and in high spirits after a day with the druids. 


(( I'm guessing Jace will follow Luke's suggestions and find Windstorm and Edril ))

@Jace
Jace goes to look for Windstorm and Edril, but the laboratory seems locked and he can't see anyone from the windows. Is too dark inside. But he hears the kids arguing not far from there. He will find them eating a sandwich by a tree. 


@Anya
Anya goes on a exploring rampage through the city's market. She takes a hood and make herself pass by an elven child, following them around as they play. She gets several "free" fresh strawberries from a stand and 5 gold coins from an annoying patron. She manages to get to the rooftop of a store and she eats her strawberries from there watching the people come and go.

The cityfolk seem happy as there's going to be a big spring festival in a week or so, and there are rumors that even the King of Norinias is going to come this year. 


@Dangil
Dangil walks around and stops by a small food stand where people are getting some kind of stuffed bread warped in a leaf. Most of them seem in a hurry and take it to go.



He starts chatting with the vendor, a middle aged elf woman. She asks him if he likes it here and if he's going to stay for the festival or only for tonight's play.


EVERYONE: As they walk through the city, they see several recently placed posters announcing Narmeleth's play will be in the main square. People are free to join.




> *The Song of Arthalion*​
> 
> _After 50 years, the Art Class of the University is proud to bring you this timeless classic. Interpretated by Narmeleth, you will feel transported to the forgotten times of Arthalion and absorbed by this story of drama, hope and love._
> 
> ...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2011)

Dangil puts his nose in the air and takes a long deep breath.

"The scent of the Gods themselves!" he bounds into the line where they are all waiting for the bread and is jumping up and down like a child in excitement. "I shall buy these for my team!"

"I am here to support my friend Narmaleth. I am not sure on my people's plans but will stay for as long as Narmaleth is performing!" he says to the lady

 Dangil will then shout as loud as he can.

"Brothers! Sisters! Friends! I implore you to come to the play! Her voice is that of an Angels, it will touch your very soul! Her beauty will be etched into your minds." as he stands in the queue, he does the Pose of Advertisment.

Perform
1d20+2
13+2 = 15


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2011)

People clap and nod at each other while hearing Dangil. They will definitely come to the play!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

*Jace*

Jace approaches the two kids. "Hey," he says, "do you two have any idea where Windstorm and Edril are?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2011)

"Now! I must have these delicious bread things!" Dangil boomed and pointed to the stall "I will buy 10!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

@JACE
Andrith biting his sandwich and talking "*nom nom* Mahjter Winstom? *nom nom* *gulp* yeah, they were on their personal quarters."

The kids lead Jace to a very big house that seems to work as dormitories for the University staff.

Venah points at the second floor. "They have a small study there. We are not allowed to enter... there has been _problems_ before"

"They clearly overreacted" Andrith snorted as he started to walk away. "We need to get to class soon, let's go"

Venah waves at Jace "Bye!"


Jace enters the building looking for Windstorm and Edril in the second floor. The place is well lit as has a distinctive odor of old book. He finds them working in the study taking a cup of coffee and reading the journal. The room is littered with scrolls and notes.


*Knowledge Arcana check*

"Ahh, Jace. You are early. We weren't expecting you guys until lunchtime. There has been quite advance on our research. There are some details that we need to work out but I guess we can tell you the general discoveries" Edril motions Jace to have a sit and to get himself a cup of coffee. "Just don't spill it, will you?"


@Dangil
Dangil gets his 10 stuffed breads. They are still warm (2 sp). :33


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+7:
10,+7
Total:17

Jace takes the coffee and sits. "Actually, I was hoping I could talk to you about something different," he says. "I've been having these weird dreams lately...and last night I had one that was especially odd. I dreamed I was in a city - a burned down city, and Narmeleth was there. She's the singer...anyway, she was singing this odd song about fire and rain and home and love or something and I know it sounds like a stupid dream but it didn't feel like a dream at all if you know what I mean."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

Edril looked to Jace over the scroll he was reading. "She's the singer? Mikah, the acting teacher has not stopped talking about her. I swear, it should be illegal for someone that old to talk about a young human girl like that."

Windstorm seemed more interested. "You are sure it's not a normal dream. There are indeed spells to travel and enter people's dreams, although those are very complicated spells, reserved only for the highest mages. A city in ruins, fire and fain? I don't remember any song reference at the moment, but I'm not exactly an expert on music" 

"So... What did she say? Is she dreaming the same as you?" Edril asked leaving his scroll at the side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Jace shook his head. "I haven't talked to her about it yet. Stupid in hindsight, but it didn't really cross my mind. If she had a similar dream, what does that mean though?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2011)

"Nae, I had a question. You remember the elfen song that Narmeleth sang? You said you remembered it from a while back. And if I remember correctly you said something happened, but you don't remember.

So I was wondering maybe your new friends know a little bit about that song. I get the feeling maybe the song and the angry spirits fit together somehow. Or more or less not really me, but one of us has a bad feeling about it.

So I was wondering if you could introduce me to them so I can ask them?" Luke asks Nae.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Jace shook his head. "I haven't talked to her about it yet. Stupid in hindsight, but it didn't really cross my mind. If she had a similar dream, what does that mean though?"



*@JACE*
"It would be good so we know the strength of the spell. Entering one's dream is one thing, but doing it for two people at the same time is an entirely different level." Edril explained to Jace.


"In any case, you seem to be safe enough. If anyone had access to those kinds of spells, you could have had a very bad time already." Windstorm pointed out to Jace "While it sounds like a weird and unsettling dream, there are magical nightmares with visions that can actually hurt you in reality. Those are far from pretty. If you were really affected by a Dream Spell, they are usually used to convey a message... although I haven't heard of one where you '_sing'_ and it would actually had to be your friend the one sending the message, but she doesn't know any kind of magic, does she?"


"What you describe seems almost like a combination of the Dream and Nightmare spell... an entirely new spell maybe?" Edril crossed his arms deep in thought.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome cherishes every bite of the wonderful strawberries, then makes sure there isn't any sign of juice or anything to give away about her wonderful snack.  She makes sure the coins are out of sight then begins to wander about looking for the others as Anya has become bored.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2011)

((Sorry, work's keeping me kind of busy today))

Nae considers Lukes request a moment then shrugs, "Nae's memory fuzzy about things from long long ago when Nae was a cub.  Others are older though, they might remember more.  Nae doesn't know."

Assuming no objection Nae will lead Luke to the others and introduce the "metal bow man" to the other druids.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

Nae and Luke go back to the circle but find the Elder on their way. 

"Back so soon, Little Whisper?" the Elder gives Nae a small smile but then gives a polite greeting to Luke. "You seem troubled young man. People always come to us in times of need... Is there something you are looking for?"

Luke asks her about the "Song or Arthalion", what it is about and if could have any link to elementals.

The elder nods slowly. "It's been decades since the last time I heard of it but I remember it's a heartbreaking story" she starts. 

"You see... there was an ancient kingdom called Arthalion who's king was without heir and his land ravaged by a terrible dragon. The king offered the throne for whoever managed to stop the dragon and the young Hero of the story took on the task to do it. He faced countless of dangers and learned or earned something from each encounter. He was even told the rage would keep the dragon from dying but he tried anyway. Just when he was about to get killed, his lover, a fair maiden soothed the beast with her song and lifted a curse that was placed on it by a Demon..." 

Nae starts remembering bits of the story as the elder talks. _"...-and then, Alver and Lanari flew on the dragon back to the castle and were made King and Queen"_


"... The dragon was in their debt and took them back to the King, where the young Hero became the new heir. But the Demon who placed the curse on the dragon was angered they had stopped his plans. He twisted the hearts of the neighboring Kings and Lords to wage war on Arthalion to destroy it completely. The young Hero and the Lady faced the army and... well, here is where there are several ending of the story..."

"On one, the Hero and the Lady die on each other's arms while protecting Arthalion and the veil of the Demon is lifted from the hearts of the other Kings. On another, they both win the war and bring a long age of prosperity and peace. And the last one I can remember is the saddest one... you see, in this one the young Hero dies in the war but the Lady lives. She begs to the heavens to bring him back to life and the Gods answer her prayer. They also reward her for her passion and love with a new _higher_ form and abilities that mortals do not usually have. Sadly, the Hero spends the following decades hunting down the Demon, going as far as to invade and destroy other kingdoms on his quest. The Lady begs him to reconsider and calls on their love to stop him, but he is says he has a duty to kill the Demon and protect his Kingdom. Disillusioned, the Lady leaves Arthalion and as soon as this happens the Demon destroys the kingdom through fire. Her presence was actually the only thing stopping the Demon from attacking and the Hero sees the error of his ways too late"

She clears her throat. "As you can see, they usually don't use that last ending because most people don't like that type of stories... What they fail to see is that you learn more form them"


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2011)

"Now that's some history and tales lost. Hmm doesn't really help with .... wait he did mention fire and city destroyed ... maybe that fits more in line than with elementals? Well, maybe we can piece together what we find. Thank you for your time and telling us the tale," Luke says politely. 

He will try and find Jace and put together what they've found.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2011)

(posting because the subscription seems not to be working for me any other way)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

(( Ok, while Jace responds I'll introduce CTK's character ))

Anya watches Dangil in the distance, carrying lots of tasty breads. She gets excited and runs to him to get herself another snack.


Aliana walked through the main plaza looking at the interesting posters all over the city. She saw a young elf hurrying to place not 5 minutes ago and everybody is talking about it. It looks like a decent play and she has never been in a big event like this before, it might be worth checking out later.


Suddenly, a bright haired gnome bumps into her head first.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Jace thanks Edril and Windstorm, meets up with Luke, and tells him everything he knows. Once he hears Luke's side of the story, he pauses for a moment before responding.

"That's...odd. The 'Lady' of your story sounds remarkably like Narmeleth, what with the singing and all that, and I suppose the 'Demon' could be elementals, but all the other stuff is just kind of there."


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2011)

"Let's ask Narmeleth if she had that weird promotion and then maybe we can figure out whats going on," Luke says to Jace and will go look for Narmeleth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Aliana walked through the main plaza looking at the interesting posters all over the city. She saw a young elf hurrying to place not 5 minutes ago and everybody is talking about it. It looks like a decent play and she has never been in a big event like this before, it might be worth checking out later.
> 
> 
> Suddenly, a bright haired gnome bumps into her head first.



With her gaze popping from place to place at a breakneck pace as she studies the sights of the city from under the shade of her umbrella, Alaina hardly has time to notice the gnome's approach before its too late. 

"A million pardons. I hadn't noticed you there," she said in a small voice. Suddenly she turned her head, her eyes darting back and forth over the nothingness at her right. 

Alaina turned back to the gnome. Her slender fingers clutched collar of the thick velvet dress she wore, pulling at the fabric as she lowered the umbrella in her other hand. "Were you meaning to be headed into this..." she looked to the posters. "..._play_?" 

On her left shoulder is a feathery, pitch black raven who's eyes unerringly stare at the gnome as if drinking her in. The bird makes no sound or movement. Alaina herself is dressed in a billowing dress with fancy lace and a tied corset atop it. The material seems worn in some places and the fabric is an off-white, though its unmistakeable as wedding attire. She carries an umbrella that seems of little use in the rain, if it were raining. 

Her skin is paler than the dress, with the only pigment marking her being the freckles on her face, neck and chest. Most of her other skin is covered, even her arms and legs are shrouded with gloves and stockings. The red hair atop her head is done in fancy curls as if she plans to go to some occasion, though her makeup tells another story. Looking as if it hadn't been reapplied in days. Despite this she might have been beautiful...underneath all of _this_. 

((I know this is a lot, but its what I had written down at home that I said I couldn't get to, and there's more. Even some quotes I worked out))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2011)

Luke, Nae and Jace go to look for Narmeleth to the main plaza, but they are stopped by the staff of the play. "I'm sorry sir, we are still making arrangements and preparing for the play. No one is supposed to interrupt the actors and singers. I can take bring her a message if you need"


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2011)

"Tell her the Eagles want a short chat, before her performance. ...

For wishing her good luck," Luke tries to not let on that him and Jace are here for something else.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2011)

Dangil happily strolls away with his bag of goodies.

"Ah! I know! Narmaleth would like some!" Dangil says as if being hit from the sky by a bolt of Godly wisdom. He literally prances to where Luke, Nae and Jace are, just in  time to hear that the guard won't let them in.

"Hello Brethren and hello kind guard! Oh perhaps you would like some of these delicious bread things." He gives one to Luke, Nae and Jace and waves one appeallingly before the guard.

"Mmmm smells glorious. To be stuck here and not even be given the opportunity to purchase one of these mouthwatering, warm, fresh breads is criminal. Criminal!" 

"You can let us in to see a friend for one of these perhaps?" Dangil grins

Diplomacy
1d20+2
17+2 = 19


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2011)

The guard follows the bread briefly with his eyes. Dangil and Nae hear his stomach grumbling. 

"Sir, are you...are you trying to _bribe_ me?" he says somewhat offended. "I... I can't. I'll take your message but I can't let you pass." he's really trying to resist the temptation of the bread. Nae can tell the man didn't have any breakfast. "If you wait here I might be able to come back with an immediate response"


Alaina hears them talking as Anya walks towards them little dazed still. They seem to know each other.


Dangil, Luke, Nae and Jace, see Anya walking to them with a strange lady. Anya seems a little stunned,


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Yes..."  the gnome staggers slightly.  "Yes...the play...I know...the..."  Anya's head swims slightly, she again admonishes her self mentally for not paying attention to everything instead of just the food.  "I know Narmeleth...the actress..."  Now her mind switches back to the bread and points toward the group while tugging on the girl's dress.  "Over...there...I need some!"  Anya then rushes over and grabs one of the breads out of Dangil's hands.  "Yummy!"  She didn't even realize that the girl wasn't looking for the woman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2011)

*Alaina *

Alaina makes her way after Anya slowly, following her back over to where the others wait. She stands there silent watching as the bread is handed out. 

The crow at her shoulder glanced over at her, popped its beak open as if to say something. Then ruffled his feathers and flew to perch on Dangil's arm so that he was standing over the bag of bread. 

He looked up at the Barbarian and then asked in a polite tone. "Do you mind?" he said acknowledging the bread with his wing.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2011)

"Of course my feathered friend! Since you have unlocked my latent powers to now talk to animals you may have piece of this delicious bread! I am grateful!!" he booms in pride and follows it up with the Pose of Unlocking latent power.

"Spots! Spots where are you? Come to me and bare your soul! I can finallly understand you!" Dangil says looking for Anyas steed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

*Alaina *
The bird plucked a piece out of the bread and devoured it, nodding his thanks and flapped his way back to Alaina's hand. All the while Alaina's red eyes studied Dangil as she tilted her head side to side as if to take him in at a better angle. The Raven finished the small strip of bread, tossing back his feathered black head and turned his attention back to the Barbarian. "You're going to have to excuse her, she's a little rude. But you're not the only one who can hear me...I can talk as can many other Ravens."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2011)

Dangil's pose changed from the Pose of Unlocking latent power to The pose of Sheepish Embarrassment, which involved a facepalm, a hand reaching out apologetically and one leg extended backwards 

"Ah, my mistake. I've not found her rude, infact 'tis I who have been as I've not yet given my name! My name is Dangil of the Elite Eagle Squad. We are a band of ultimate heroes who have joined together to face the most devastating threat this world has ever seen! And to buy delicious bread whilst we are at it!"

Dangil did the standard Eagle Squad pose and looked around to his team to see if they would join him.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

"Dangil, found a new drink buddy?" Luke looks at Dangil than the bird than back at Dangil. "But can he really hold his liquor?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome half poses with Dangil, her cheeks puffed out with the food she was engulfing.  "Mmpf...Ammya..."  Anya says with her mouthful, the words gave no inkling to what they really should have been then she gives off a grin, barely keeping her lips together.  When Luke spoke Anya almost choked on the mouthful as she laughed.

Finally swallowing Anya looked slightly confused.  "Doesn't she talk?  Who is she?  Where did you come from?  Does she want something to eat?  Are you coming to watch the play?  How did a person and a raven come to be partners?  I'm Anya Toll.  Part of eagle squad too!"  She grins widely at the pair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

*Alaina*
The Raven hopped his way down her shoulder and jumped out to flap up onto the tip of the umbrella that Alaina carried. The bird cleared his throat. "She talks...she just..." 

"I'm Alaina, the White Raven, of the _elite _Stone Raven's Tribe of the Western Mountains. I've never heard of any Eagle tribe, though. Are you new...?" she studied Dangil and the size of him. "I suppose not, this one is much too big to have been recently born," she said looking down and off to the side, as if she were talking to someone else who didn't seem to be there or if they were, wasn't visible.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

"Hah! Dangil, you are a new whelp! That's a good one!" Luke laughs. "But where are my manners, Luke, Lucky Luke. Pleasure to meet you."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

The guard comes back as the party are presenting to the strange woman.



"Alright, the actors and singers are taking a 5 minute break, so she can talk to one of you briefly. Miss Narmeleth told me she wishes to talk with '_Jace_'." he looked at the party waiting to see which one was Jace. "Quick, there's not much time before they start working again" he said with a little urging. 

*@JACE*
If no one else is against it, the guard will lead Jace ahead, to the newly constructed stage. The students of the university are using basic spells like daylight and mage hand to make preparations and put the chairs and decorations in place. There, he would see Narmeleth waving at him.

"I'm so happy you all came to wish me for luck. Oh, everyone will be sitting on that side, close to the stage so you can see and hear everything clearly" she holds Jace's hands and shows him the seats close by "I was thinking in even asking if you could help around the stage with your magic. Most of them are little more than apprentices but you... heehee, you are way better than them" she chuckles.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Alaina *
(sorry, I thought I replied to Muk) 
With a slight curtsey and a bow of the head Alaina said. "Pleasure to meet you all too...oh and this is Muninn," she points to the Raven still smacking his beak at the taste of the bread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2011)

Jace looks at Narmaleth a bit oddly, but doesn't resist. "Uh, sure," he says. "No problem. Look, I actually wanted to talk to you about something else. DO you have time?"

If she does, he explains what he and luke have learned. If not, he helps however he can


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

@Jace
Jace manages to explain most of their findings to Narmeleth. She stands still giving all her attention to Jace as her face turns more serious as he keeps going. She looks around to see if there's anyone else is hearing them. People are going back to the rehearsals.

Narmeleth grabs Jace and moves him to the side, behind some curtain. "Jace, I don't have much time. Please, stay around and I'll explain everything after the play." she was about to leave but then turned to say one last thing "When I said you are better than them... I mean it" she gave him a small kiss in the cheek and then ran back to the rest of the actors. 

If he want's he can send back the guard to tell the party he will be staying to help.

-----------------------------


"Pleased to meet you Alaina, Muninn" Esme, the cleric, greets the witch and the crow studying her demeanor.  She was certainly one of a kind. "Seems like you have traveled a lot to get here"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2011)

Jace narrows his eyes suspiciously, but tells the guard he'll be staying to help. He'll do whatever Narmaleth needs


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

*@NAE, LUKE, ANYA, DANGIL, ALAINA*
The guard comes back to the party.

"Your friend will be staying with Miss Narmeleth and help with the play. The event will start at dusk and it seems you have preferential seats. You must be very good friends with her" he explained to the party.


Is almost lunch time already and Windstorm and Edril might have their preliminary result by now.


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2011)

"Let's grab something on the go and find the crazy wizards," Luke says in a cheerful voice. "Crazy wizards with crazy spells to turn you into toads, yay!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2011)

*Anya...*

Anya begins to walk away cheerfully, having finished the bread she grinned up at Luke at the thought of some other delicious snack.  "Coming?"  She looks toward the girl and raven then pauses mid-step, her foot hovering in the air.  "I'm small enough Luke.  I don't think I would like to be turned into a toad."  Anya wonders for a moment, her foot slowly coming down.  "Turning people into toads.  I really missed my calling..."  She eyes the others, thinking on how they would appear as amphibians and begins to laugh as she starts walking again.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2011)

"Even if we were turned into a toad we would still be Team Eagle and I would train my limbs to be able to lift my sword! I would be the most powerful Toad in the Universe. I would be...Toadgil...or DanToad..." Dangil said stroking his chin


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

(( LOL!! I'll wait for CTK to post her reaction. She might have found herself a place with... like minded people! xD ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

*Alaina*
Narrowing her eyes slightly, Alaina answered. "I'm not a _wizard _and my tribe has never been one to think that one could learn true power from a book. I am my Grandmother's daughter; it was said she was a witch. I was consummated in a pale sliver of moonlight that fell from a crack in the cave. I was marked different--paler than my clan--but so too did I find magic flowing through me...that is where my power comes from..." she said glancing over the faces of the others.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"Wait, we got another mage?" Luke says surprised. "Well, excuse my exaggeration a moment ago. But I was not talking about you. I was referring to a few friends of ours who are researching something.

Anyways I am hungry now that I saw you all eat bread."

Luke will look for a child and ask where the nearest snack bar is.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

"Another magic user hm? I wish I could use some magic. Hyaah!" Dangil thrusts his palm out at Anya firing of an imaginary bolt of magic from his hand.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"You should put that spell on yourself Dangil," Luke seeing Vergil 'magifying' Anya. "The best spells are to be put on yourself."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Esme found Alaina's birth description rather interesting. The party started to move and Esme motioned the witch to walk along. "So, all your tribe knows magic? or only your mother...erh, I mean, you Grandmother?" she asked her but also looked up at the raven to see if he could get a clearer answer. 

They stopped at a food stall so Luke could get a snack before heading to talk with Windstorm. He found boiled corn cobs in a stick, and he can put mayonnaise, cheese and other stuff on it.



((Yes, I'm hungry  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

((Mayo on corn? *pukes* ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

*Anya...*

When Dangil 'blasts' Anya the gnome puts her hands over her heart and staggers around as if she was hit taking her last breaths.  She continued this way as she lurched after the group.  Once to the food booth she will also buy some corn covered heavily in butter.  "So a witch?"  She says, the butter dripping from her chin.  "Like you fly on brooms and stuff?  What kind of spells do you do?  Aren't you suppose to have a cat?  Aren't witch's like...evil and stuff?"  Anya stops talking and takes another bite of corn. 

((Damn now I want some... ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

(( You would be surprised EM. Here you can put mayo, lime, cheese, butter and even powdered chilli on them. ALthough I actually prefer them only with lime and salt. ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"WTF?" Luke looks at the mayo, and all the other extra stuff. "I'll just take it without anything. Natural still tastes best "


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

"I met a witch once that could do all sorts of wonderous things by twitching her nose. Can you do the same?" Dangil asks Alaina as he mimics the action.

"Hmm. Magic on yourself eh? I'd fly so that I could dispense justice from the skies!" he pauses, "unless I was a toad. That would just be ridiculous."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Esme let out a big hearty laugh. "A Flying sword-wielding toad? Hahahahaha" 

Luke gets his natural corn cob ((your loss! )) and the party heads to the university. Windstorm and Edril are smoking from some pipes and besides them is a small box of tobacco. Anya and Luke recognize the box as one of the wares from the 'smugglers'. 

"Ahh! Good! you are here!" Windstorm finishes smoking and disappears the pipe with a single movement. "I managed to talk with our 'new friends' about the tunnel. We agreed on protecting that little secret in the grounds of using it to help the University. There are a great number of magical components that can only be found in Ythivand and I have give them a half a year to let them use the tunnel as they please. Afterwards we should inform the council of the findings." he looked at them with a smile. "But of course, you are not here for that..."

Edril looked at the party. "You seem to be missing Jace" the elf noted not exactly worried. "Or he transformed into that lovely lady" he pointed at Alaina

"Ah, he stayed behind to talk with Narmeleth" Esme explained. "She... uhm... she fits in, I guess. She's a witch"

"Well, that's good, without Jace maybe she can give you some magical advice while he's gone" Edril nodded as he took out the journal "My Lady."


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"NO, no, he found himself this item called the 'Belt of Sex-change'. It must have been inside the theater all along. Nameleth convinced him to try it on and now he's here as a woman," Luke jokes.

Luke will wait and see if anyone goes with his prank.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

*Anya....*

"What?  Really?"  Anya's eyes went wide and looked at the girl with the raven.  "I didn't know Jace had a raven...when did he get the raven?"  She looked on wondering then wandered a short difference away holding her head as if very confused.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Windstorm sighed and clapped to attract their attention. "Guys, c'mon. This is serious. Edril... if you will?"

The elf cleared his throat, still giving Alaina a last look "_she doesn't have any magic belt_... anyway! We can assure you the Journal is quite real and... checking the details of the ritual, seems like we could actually put it to work. *We could send a signal for the gods to gives us a direct omen on how to release this "Forgotten One" and stop the Elementals. It would need to be done on the night of the Last Full Moon of Summer*"


*@ALAINA*
Alaina heard this and... well-, the last full moon of summer was actually her birthday.   And they were talking about Elementals!? Like the ones on her village!? This was an interesting turn of events...


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"Why must it be the last full moon of summer? why not the last one in spring? or fall or winter? And why do all these rituals seems to have something of "last" of anything? Anyone care to explain it to a non magic person like myself?" Luke asks.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

*Anya...*

Once the talk changed the gnome wandered back to the group.  "I think it is because are all shiny or something..."  Anya shrugged then looked back at the wizard.  "Do we really want to be talking to gods and summoning forgotten ones?  Isn't this forgotten one an evil thing?  Doesn't he like to kill?  His people sure do."  She crossed her arms grumpily.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

"Hm interesting fact about this corn. It was realized that the correct way to prepare the corn cobs was to boil them over in limewater and let them soak over night in a process called "nixtamalization". In this way the corn is more easily ground; its nutritional value is increased (increase calcium by 750%, with 85% available for absorption, iron, copper and zinc); flavor and aroma are improved; and mycotoxins are reduced."

"Dear god where the Hell did that come from??" Dangil says alarmed at what he just said


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

*@Luke*
Edril nodded at Luke "The Full Moon of Summer... seems like it would have to do with an astronomical event. I still need to check on the star charts for that date but maybe the signal might come from the heavens. All other ways of communication has been cut off from us and the divine so..."


*@Anya*
Windstorm turned to Anya "It would seem the Forgotten One is at best... _crazy_. If the gods are looking for its help, then I guess they know something we are yet to comprehend. The journal doesn't go in detail about it and I'm not exactly well versed on Religion"

Esme crossed her arms. "I believe I heard mentions of the Forgotten One but... the only thing I know is that it was sealed away and the key was hidden. The signal might tell us where the key is.... how long do we have until then?"


"We have 3 months to prepare" Windstorm assured. "You should train and deal with the Lasvek cultists that want the Journal for their own agenda"


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"We still got the fakes, so might as well flash them around and floush out a few more fanatics," Luke says.

"Maybe you guys can write some arcane stuff inside of them that let's us track them down if we sell them or make it look more legit than just an empty tome, you know.

Or put a curse inside of it and turn them into toads! Yes, put a spell on the book that turns them into toads. I always wanted to see someone turn into toads!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Edril laughs "Hehehe, I can work something nasty inside, although a curse would be too dangerous if an innocent person just happens to get curious and reads the book... uhm. I can put some arcane instructions on them... and disguise the steps to make a chocolate cake as it was the ritual"


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

"Chocolate Cake ..... hmmmmmm sounds good," Luke says. He'll bring out all the fake tomes and let Edril work on them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Esme found Alaina's birth description rather interesting. The party started to move and Esme motioned the witch to walk along. "So, all your tribe knows magic? or only your mother...erh, I mean, you Grandmother?" she asked her but also looked up at the raven to see if he could get a clearer answer.



"My people aren't all magic, but they all believe in the powers and strength of witchcraft and they respect those few who can actually perform these deeds."



soulnova said:


> *@ALAINA*
> Alaina heard this and... well-, the last full moon of summer was actually her birthday.   And they were talking about Elementals!? Like the ones on her village!? This was an interesting turn of events...



Alaina takes this fact in but says nothing about it as she thinks on what it could mean. She spends her time quietly observing and following these Eagles around to see just what it is they're up to.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"Is settled then! Bring me the fake journals and I shall make fun of them. I'll work on them this afternoon. It shouldn't take too long, besides I want to see that play of your friend this evening" Edril folded his sleeves like he was preparing himself to some heavy work. He took a sheet of paper and some ink a started writing some sketches he would put on the journal.

The party has free time until the evening. Do you wish to do something or skip right to the time of the play?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

(Skipping is good - can't think of anything to do..)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

((Skipping works for me too!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

The rest of the day passes without incident and the sun starts to make its way behind the line of the forest. Elves, Half-elves and humans, young and old gather in the main plaza early to save a good seat. 

Jace catches sight of the party and shows them their "VIP" seats close to the stage. Edril and Windstorm join them and hand over the fake journals to Luke and Co. "This one is the chocolate cake, this one is stuffed turkey and this other one is my grandmother's special stew..." Edril looked at Luke dead serious "I _hated_ that stew. I hope they choke on it"

With that everyone take their seats. Magical lamps illuminate the stage with an eerie glow. The place is packed by dusk when the curtains open and the people start to clap in excitement.

(( I'll post bits of the "play" while your characters talk between each other, preferably whispering or you will be shhhh'ed. Seems like the sound is magically enhanced so the people in the back can hear it clearly but, *still*, you will be required to keep it low anyway. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Alaina*
"Curious...this is much the same as the acts that people put on to please the elements before fall and hope for a bountiful harvest," Alaina said in her regular voice, not taking care or even seeming to realize she should be quiet. She was still holding the umbrella above her head, even in doors and the Raven hopped around on top of it. She was blocking the people behind them and if they made an effort to stop her, she didn't notice yet. 

"What is it that this act is trying to ask the elements for?" she asked one of her companions.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2011)

"Hm? This play is to call upon the Elementals?" Dangil said concerned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Alaina*
Alaina turned to him, moving her umbrella back over the opposite shoulder with one hand and tugging at the collar of her dress with the other. "Elements is what I said. Elementals is a different thing," she said. "It's not really my fault, these people of yours with this common tongue don't really have enough words to describe things accurately so they just change the endings on some..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2011)

"I see, but you think Elementals could be attracted to such an event?" Dangil said furrowing his brow as he engaged in some form of intelligence. He was getting a headache.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Alaina*
With a large sigh and a grimace Alaina muttered something over her shoulder to some unseen person and just chose to give up trying to explain what she meant. She rifled through her little supply satchel at her side to pass the time, avoiding eye contact with another who dared to look her way.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

@Dangil
"I really doubt this can summon elementals, Dangil. Doing that requires an specific spell... they are just singing" Esme whispered to him "And don't... don't think too much..." 



> *The King is in his throne with the court but suddenly a messenger rushes to the scene.*
> 
> _Oh hear! My sweet Arthalion lies in darkness!
> The dragon has killed the princes!
> ...




@Alaina
A man behind Alaina pats her in the shoulder. "Excuse me Lady, would you... would you put down the umbrella, please? We can't see very well from here"

@Nae
Nae remembers this! Now that they are playing make believe she can even follow their lines as they go. Still, she can't remember most of what is to come except the song Narmeleth sang a while back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Alaina*
Without looking back at the man behind her. "I need this umbrella to stop the rain," she said without missing a beat and she wasn't joking from the sound of it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

The man behind Alaine had a perplex look on his face. He looked at Esme who apologetically shrugged. He gave up and moved two seats away.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

Whispering Luke says, "hey that's nameleth and she's doing a great job." With a smile he pokes Dangil, trying to prompt him into a Eagle cheer pose.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome watches with big shiny eyes.  A bit of tear welling up in them.  "This is so good..."  Anya whispers then looks around glaring at the other before once again becoming enthralled with the play.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2011)

"Great job Narmaleth!!" Dangil stands up and cheers with tears rolling down his eyes, "It's ok for men to cry! Weep with me!" he sits down and blubbers into his arm.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

Many people also clap at the end of the scene but some ask Dangil to keep it down.



> In the way to the Dragon Alver encounters several problems.
> 
> He travels through a river but its attacked by water creatures. He manages to trap them with a silver net. They give him a magic stone in exchange of their freedom. The stone will keep him from drowning.
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Nae watches in silence ignoring the crowds around her lost in a blissful state somewhere between the scene unfolding on stage before her and her memories.  Her normal, unusual, self lost for the moment as she sits with a simple smile on her face like a small child filled with wonder at the world.

((Not important to me but I'm just curious, is the performance in Elvish or Common?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

(( Elvish, but the story is easy to follow ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

*Alaina*
Alaina seems bored with the play or confused, she keeps the umbrella held up high and spends a fair deal of her time watching the crowd, seemingly more fascinated with them.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome jumps onto her chair and applauds and whistles.  "YAY!"  Anya yells.  "Awesome Narmaleth!"  She continues her tired for quite some time.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

((Will post soon, the following post might be tricky for me and I'm going out today. xP  Sorry for the inconvenience ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

> The third part opens with the neighboring kings and queens being visited by the demon diguised as a prophet. He claims Alver and Lanari have managed to control the dragon and now plan to conquer all the kingdoms. He taints the hearts of the people with words of danger and demise, calling for an all out war against the Kingdom of Arthalion with a great army.
> 
> Alver and Lanari realize the terrible danger is approaching in just in time to evacuate their city while Alver and the dragon block the advance of the great army and Lanari guides their people to safety.
> 
> ...




Now... Jace had been watching the rehassals all morning and something suddenly seems different. With the illusion spells she was suppossed to turn into an angel. Instead, her body starts changing into something resembling flames... and the song is not quite right but... is... AMAZING. 



(( I'll have to roll will saves for this one ))



Anya 1d20 → [12] = (12)
Dangil  1d20 → [1] = (1)
Luke 1d20+1 → [8,1] = (9)
Nae 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25) 
Jace 1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
Alaina 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14) 
Esme 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)



"My, those illusions are excellent. And the song, just wow!" Esme is impressed and whispers to Jace but he and *everyone else except Nae and Esme is ENTHRALLED.* They see and hear only HER. Her beautiful voice seems almost magical. This the culmination of the play, THEY CAN'T TAKE THEIR EYES OF NARMELETH. 

Munnin gets alarmed "THAT'S-!" but suddenly quiets also enthralled by the song. "...So nice..."  


*@Nae*
Behind Nae, she can hear Windstorm and Edril commenting. "Well that's impressive...and, wait... that's not right is it? What-?" Edril seems quite confused as he looks around. 

"Edril" Windstrom seems to bring something into attention.

*Spot check for Nae please.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2011)

((Wis-based-casters FTW))

Perception:
1d20+11
2+11 = 13  ((Well, they can't all be I-can-see-through-time))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

(( For anyone who wonders, she looks like this ))


[YOUTUBE]kWoJLdXJt0E[/YOUTUBE]

Nae looks at the general direction Windstorm is pointing out but she only sees the darkness of night on the city and... some warm lights ahead. Maybe _bonfires_? ?

"Hey. Guys?" Esme actually pokes Jace once or twice. "Guys??" she starts getting a little worried. 

"What the hell-!" Edril jumps from his seat almost in panic. "DON'T! DON'T LISTEN!" he shouts but somehow most people just pay no mind to him. There are a bunch of other person who actually turn around wondering what's going on but don't seem overly worried about it.

Windstorm grabs Edril by the sleeve. "Nae! Esme! Stop HER. EDRIL COME WITH ME! QUICK!"

"What-!? What's going on!?" the cleric seems at loss grabbing her mace and looking at Nae. "She's doing this??"

Even Ghost is enthralled.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2011)

"Whooooooooaaaaaa!" Dangil says dreamily as he looks at Narmaleth ignoring everything else. He gets up and dreamily goes towards her to be closer to her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2011)

Nae glanced at Ghost and the others, clearly something strange was going on.  Perhaps the spirits were running wild here?

Spellcraft:
1d20+8
9+8 = 17

Not taking time to wonder she turns to Anya and gives her a solid smack, "Avae'nys, rouse the others Eagles are needed!"  She then takes off towards the stage at full speed.  If the smack doesn't rouse Anya she'll worry about the others later.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

Anya gets slapped and that brings her out of the enchantment. Is all confusing! One moment she was hearing the BEST SONG IN THE WORLD ZOMG and then Nae was slapping her and running towards the stage. Again. She told her to rouse the other Eagles"

Esme rushes besides Nae to Narmeleth. They see the actors are also enthralled by the song, forgetting at all about the play. 

As Nae approaches, Narmeleth floats over the stage out of her reach. There are several "_oooh_" and "_aaaah_" from the crowd. For them this is all part of the show.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

*Anya...*

"What?"  The gnome looks around with big eyes.  "Why did you hit me?  I was enjoying...that..."  Anya sees things aren't what they should be.  "OH NO!  Wake up eagles!  Time to fly!"  She screams and proceeds down the line slapping people many many times.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Luke, Alaina, Dangil and Jace get slapped by Anya, repeatedly. 



Even if they talk, Anya slaps them a couple of times more just to make sure they are awake and not "sleep talking". 

Munnin and Ghost snap out of it rather confused. Ghosts bolts ahead towards Nae.

Meanwhile, if they turn around, they would see the people enthralled and Edril and Windstorm running off the side of the plaza (remember we are in the open air). They are heading to a street where some light is coming from. 


*@Alaina*
The raven flaps its wings nervously. "ALAINA! That THING! That thing was at the village when it got attacked!" Finally Munnin manages to warn Alaina about the singing 'fire woman'. 


"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? NARMELETH STOP!" Esme shouts "What are you!?" Sadly, she has no ranged weapons at the moment.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

"Quick Dangil, glomp her!" Luke shouts and points towards his towershield.

He wants Dangil to use his shield as a ramp to jump on Narmeleth. He runs towards Narmeleth, positions himself then holds his towershield like a ramp waiting for Dangil to use it to jump to Narmeleth.

Hopefully it will disrupt her concentration enough that the spell breaks.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

(( It will have to be quite a jump, she's levitating at least 10ft above ground, that would be a DC40 on acrobatics . Throwing the tower shield at her would actually work better. :33  

EDIT: Wait, do you still have any of the Stuffed Breads? ;D))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

*@Jace*
Jace suddenly recognizes Narmeleth's new form from his dream... the one where he was flying. She was the one tell him how to use his power.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> (( It will have to be quite a jump, she's levitating at least 10ft above ground, that would be a DC40 on acrobatics . Throwing the tower shield at her would actually work better. :33
> 
> EDIT: Wait, do you still have any of the Stuffed Breads? ;D))



((Technically if she's only 10' off the ground that's only like 1-2' out of reach of Vergil's character, at least to her feet.  If Muk can give a 3-4' boost by acting as a stepping point it shouldn't be too unreasonable for a jump to grab her.  Granted probably about the legs.))

Nae hesitates unsure what to do.  She doesn't want to hurt her friend but can't reach her to slap some sense into her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Alaina*
The confusion over what's happening seems to have hold of Alaina still, she's not sure what was happening or where this woman has come from. But before she's forced to make a choice, Munnin takes flight and rakes its talons at the floating woman's hair, hoping that the pain is enough to shock her or at least distract her. 

*Fly check: 
*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

*Jace*

Jace has a horrible, horrible feeling about this, but he bites back his initial instinct to run the hell away and instead fires a volley of magic missiles while wracking his brain to find any hint of what the hell may be going on.

*Magic Missile:* INSTAHIT! 

_Damage:_ Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

*Knowledge - Arcana:*
Roll(1d20)+7:
12,+7
Total:19

*Spellcraft:*
Roll(1d20)+7:
14,+7
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Jace looks baffled at Narmeleth. It seems some kind of magical creature. She's NOT an Elemental per se, as she actually has flesh and bones but they are radiating that strange fire/plasma. Could this be an entirely new race? 

Munnin gets a little burned in the talons but manages to stop the strange woman from singing with the help of the Magic Missiles from Jace. 

Narmeleth looks down on the party dismissing the raven. "It is too late! They are here. *Jace*!  I don't wish you any harm! Come with me if you want to live!"  

The people around them start slowly to get out of the enchantment, although it will take them a couple of rounds to realize this is not part of the play. 

Suddenly, just a couple of blocks away, a huge pillar of fire rises over the roofs of the houses. No... it's not a pillar. It almost looks like a snake made of fire. It hisses down at something down the street just as it's hit by a freezing ray. 




And so, Jace can easily identify that as actually a huge fire elemental. 

A couple of people realize this and start fleeing in panic, pushing some of the audience.

"Jace!" Narmeleth urges him as she extends her hand to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

*Jace*

"Fuck!" Jace shouts as he sees the giant fire elemental. "Fuck!" He shouts again, glancing between the Eagles and Narmaleth.

"Double fuck!" he shouts, extending his hand towards Narmaleth. He glances back towards any member of Eagle, trying to let his face show that as soon as he figures out what's going on he's coming back for them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Alaina *
Alaina seems oddly calm about the whole ordeal and looks to Jace. "It would seem you should go with the woman," she says as she tends to Munnin's feet.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

"Ok, eat bolts!!!" Luke shouts at the snake and starts firing his bolts as he does a slow retreat.

He loads his most expensive bolts, his masterwork bolts. He wants them/it dead!

*Initiative:*
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

*Attack:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+8
16+8 = 24

1d20+8
3+8 = 11

1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d20+8
2+8 = 10

1d20+8
20+8 = 28

Crit Confirm:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15




*Damage:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
2+0 = 2




Luke will only fire 1 bolt per round and continue retreating out away from the fire snake.

If it looks really bad for Luke, i.e. he get its attention, he will take a full round action to run away at 4x speed before turning around to fire at it, if he thinks he's out of enemy reach.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

*Anya...*

After waking everyone up the gnome was confused on where she should go and what she should do.  She looked everywhere and headed for the stage.  "Jace?!"  She questions when Narmaleth calls out to him then her eyes narrow.  "I see..."  Anya mumbled then turned and began running into town trying to figure out a way to stop the fire elemental.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Narmeleth moves incredible fast towards Jace and grabs his hand. For a second, Jace thought he would get at least a nasty burn but to his surprise, Narmeleth's hand seems to diminish the flames on her palm so Jace can get a hold on her.

He's lifted off the ground quickly, soaring up into the night's sky. From there, Jace can suddenly see the whole city and realizes several of the streets closer to the plaza are being swarmed by several smaller elementals. The Serpent one is the biggest of all. Few guards who were on duty instead of the play are trying to fight them off, as well as Windstorm and Edril. 

For a second, he could almost swear Windstorm looked directly at them before trying to hold off the Fire Serpent.

EDIT: HOLD ON MORE TO COME


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Edril rushes to the plaza, surrounded by smoke. "COUGH COUGH! EVERYONE GET AWAY FROM HERE. TO THE RIVER! *GO TO THE RIVER*!" he turns around just in time to dodge part of the tail of the serpent. This is all too familiar for Alaina. 

Luke and Nae know where the river is. It was actually in the way to the Druid Circle. 

Anya and Dangil hear familiar voices amongst the panicked crowd. "Master Windstorm! We want to help!" Vennah and Andrith are trying to go towards the Serpent.


Initiatives and actions.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2011)

"Huh? What? Bananas?" Dangil says snapping out of his trance. Anya kept slapping him, 

"Ah thank...ow!...you! Because of...ow!...you I am free from...ow!...the...ow!"

"Right!" Dangil says picking up the gnome "Now use the repeated slap attack of justice on Narmaleth!"

((I'm sure Kuno won't mind...))

...

but in case she does:

Grapple:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

Ranged atck:
1d20+6
10+6 = 16



((I have the throw anything feat and the improvisational equipment feat - I don't think I suffer penalties...))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Dangil misses by close but Narmeleth flew too fast when going for Jace. She is now up into the sky, almost like a shooting star.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

Nae stared at the fiery creature and grew pale.  This was bad, this was really bad.  She shook her head violently to clear her thoughts and shouted, "run!  There's no point fighting it here, get to the water."

Initiative:
1d20+4
9+4 = 13

She'll run or double move away from it each round, encouraging the others to do the same.  No point in wasting arrows on the creature.  Once they're to the water there might be a chance to fight.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2011)

"You see! That song summoned an elemental!" Dangil shouts 

Init
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Dangil looks at the two apprentices and looks at the giant fire serpent. "I admire your courage but a good warrior knows when to fight and when to run. This is when you run!"

Intimidate:
1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (holy crap...)

"Everyone! Get the hell out of here! To the river!" Dangil booms mightily.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Alaina runs back with Nae and Luke. 

((Anya's actions))

Song theme!!!
[YOUTUBE]7GQpHPM0V7Y[/YOUTUBE]

Anya and Dangil sees the kids trying to get closer to the street where the Serpent is. They can hear Windstorm and Edril shouting spells and giving directions to the guards. Other elves join the fight, they seem part of the Arcane university, but seems like they spells barely have any effect on the Elemental. Some of them are slammed into the street by the tail of the Fire Serpent.

"_MASTER WINDSTORM!"_

The Elemental looks back at Dangil. The serpent hisses at him unsure to attack him but turns his attention to the smaller foes. Anya and the kids behind him.

Intimidate 1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Not a place for you to be!"  The little gnome began tugging on the kids to pull them toward where the others were running.  "Just run!  They will be fine!  They don't need to be worrying about you too!"  Anya cringes as the beast faces them but continues to tug on the kids arms.

Init:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8   ((  Well she is a lot of help.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

"What's happening?!" Jace shouts to Narmaleth as they fly. "Where are you taking us, and why did you summon that thing?! It's going to kill all of them!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

Narmeleth slowed down and came to a halt still holding Jace. It was quiet up here. The wind was almost still. Below, Jace could see the shadows of the city and what would be the Fire Serpent as a lit match in the dark. 

"We are safe here, Jace. I was hoping I would have more time to explain this to you but things got rushed out." She looks down. "You are not like them Jace. You have a special kind of magic on your blood. _Elemental blood_. You must be descendant from someone like me... because I really doubt any of the like of those down there could actually get anything done with a human without burning it to crisp"  she shrugged as if it was nothing "People like me were not born into this form. We were changed, by gods and other powerful divine entities. We were gifted with this power, imbued with raw elemental forces..."

"I guess you have know by now, but yes, the Lanari in the story is actually me"

-----

Meanwhile, some thousands of feet below...

Dangil realizes the serpent is now aiming at Anya and the kids and IS HIS DUTY TO SAVE THEM!  He opens his mighty arms and closes them around Anya and Co. carrying them all like potato sacks on his shoulders. 

Windstorm shouts at them. "STAY BACK. GET OUT OF HERE!" He casts a wall force just as the serpent tried to slam them, blocking her. It turns around  around at him quite pissed.


Esme is waiting for them and directs the remaining people to flee. "RUN RUN!"  she leads Anya and Dangil to the river.

Luke is the first to arrive to the river. Thank god, the flow is not too strong so people can actually get inside easily. Entire families enter the river. They hold several children in their arms as they have gone to see the play together.

Ghosts stays close to Nae, clearly worried about the smell of the smoke in the air. He growls to the way they came in. Nae hears an hawk giving a high piercing scream above them. ((ZOMG EZIO to the rescue??? ?))

Alaina jumps in the water. Munnin keeps flying in circles over the river. "Small Elementals getting close from that street!" Munnin caws giving the alarm. 

As Anya and Dangil run to the river with Esme, some smaller Elementals start chasing them down the street getting awfully close. Andrith and Vennah shoot small cold rays to them from Dangil's shoulder. 

As soon as they arrive, is clear there's still too many people left to enter the river and someone needs to stop the elementals while the rest gets to safety!

(( There are 3 small elementals. Post 5 rounds of actions.  ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

Still equipped with with his masterwork bolts Luke will switch over to rapid fire and rain bolts of metal into the elementals.

attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

R2
1d20+6
13+6 = 19

1d20+6
17+6 = 23

R3
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

R4
reload

R5
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

R6
1d20+6
4+6 = 10

1d20+6
4+6 = 10

R7
1d20+6
7+6 = 13




damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

R2
1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
7+0 = 7

R3
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

R5
1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

R6
1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

R7
1d8+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

*Jace*

Jace shakes his head. "No," he protests, "that doesn't make any sense. Lanari was the thing keeping the Demon away...you, you summoned it here. None of this makes any sense. Why pretend to be a frightened little girl? Why keep the Eagles around if you were just going to kill them? I'm pretty sure Dangil at least had some weird feelings crap going on for you, I don't know...how do you fit in with this "forgotten one" we've been tracking? Do you?" He paused. "This is...just a little much."

((I don't think Jace _knows_ about his heritage so to speak but I'm sure he at least had his suspicions. Correct?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

(( Yeah, his Elemental Rays would have felt "different" from the other magic he has))

Narmeleth giggled. "I did it because I was bored" she smiled as it was some kind of joke. "We needed to burn _some stuff_, but I had to make sure they wouldn't be much of a problem. Some of my comrades tried to attack Starryvale but failed miserably so I took a more stealthy approach... hitched a ride, got rid of some nuisance, and eventually found you. I was planning on attacking the capital but it was clear it was too well defended... when you mentioned you wanted to go to the Elven city I decided to tag along. Specially for you and Nae. I wanted to tell you about this before and, well, let's say I might have met Nae along time ago. I was surprised when I saw her and I don't leave jobs half done, you know?" 

She sighed at the mention of the demon. "The story is not exactly right about everything. I must accept it got it close, but is not all perfect... We killed the demon and I had to bargain for his life. I gave up being human so he could live. I was allowed to spent the rest of his days with him...a second chance. And what does he do? He goes off to war because it was_ his duty_ and gets killed again" her flames suddenly flare up. "I was bound to do their binding then, for as long as needed. Bringing '_true love_' to mortals like some kind of angel but without any recognition" she said angrily "...and then... They rebelled" Narmeleth pointed down. 

"For the first time in milleniums, I was FREE!" she said it with such passion "They couldn't tell me what to do! What to think! Don't you understand? We are not angels! They were born to follow and obey. NOT US! They would strip my powers and cast me down with the rest of the humans if  I disagreed. The Elementals had suffered for something similar and they decided it was ENOUGH. When they blocked the portal, I joined them."

"Don't you see, Jace? If we win... you and I, and all the other people who were enslaved like me would finally transcend! We would be _demigods_" she smiled kindly.

But then she fell silent for a second. "The Forgotten One?" she asked "Oh Jace... you are confusing your gods. That silly cult looking for your Journal was Lasvek's. The Forgotten One is something entirely different entity" she chuckled like she was correcting a child.

And then the realization struck Jace. _She. Didn't. Know_. 
Every time they had talked about the Journal, they had only mentioned Lasvek in her presence. That they had some kind of paper detailing Lasvek's powers and the cult wanted it bad. When they went to talk with Windstorm and Edril, she had gone to organize the play. *SHE DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT THE RITUAL AND THE SEAL OF THE FORGOTTEN ONE!!* 


((I told you guys, you were fucking lucky. I was very, VERY attentive about that. "oh shit they are talking about.... Oh phew, false alarm!... didn't want her to go flaming burst people yet " ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

Jace hastily tries to organize everything in his head so that he doesn't end up doing something stupid.

_1. Narmaleth was the queen from the story. However, when the King died, she was bound to do the King's bidding.
2. She hated it. When the Primal elementals rebelled, she saw her chance and broke free of the Gods' control.
3. This is where it gets tricky...the Primal elementals were able to take control by blocking entrance to a "gate" that allows the Gods to travel from their world to ours
4. This gate was created because infighting among the Gods has destroyed the world before.
5. Only two Gods could open the gate Lasvek (Bad idea) or the Forgotten one (Wild Card)
6. Narmaleth didn't know about the Forgotten One. She would only be looking out for those trying to free Lasvek. If he could get Eagle Squad away...

Stall her,_ he decided suddenly. _Learn more. Trust Eagle Team to get away on their own. Pray that they go for the Forgotten One rather than Lavesk.

Jace's To Do List

Learn More
Gain Narmaleth's Trust
Become a Demigod??
Release the Forgotten One
KILL NARMALETH
Come up with witty one liner to say to Narmaleth before she dies.​_
"So I have elemental blood," Jace said finally. "That's why you saved me. But what now? You've done your burning and all, but how have you not won yet? The Gods can't..." he snapped his fingers. "Lavesk. You have to make sure he can't stop you, right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

((Hope Jace know's feather fall  ))

Nae combat:
Init:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Attacks:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

1d20+7
3+7 = 10

1d20+7
14+7 = 21

1d20+7
14+7 = 21

1d20+7
10+7 = 17

Damages:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

Ghost, not being fireproof, will hang back with Nae and only engage if the elementals close in on her.

Attacks:
1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
19+2 = 21

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

Damage:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

CMB/Trip checks (on successful hit):
1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
2+2 = 4


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2011)

"Fire?" Dangil smirks and raises his Sword of Omens, "You shall feel the true flames of heroism and be burnt by our blades! I shall not fall but you shall be destroyed for you stand for injustice! Eagles! Eagles! Team Eagle! Ho!"

((If Dangil is in trouble then he will either fly into a rage!))


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1: 
Intimidate Dazzling Display!

1d20+7
19+7 = 26

*Round 2: *
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

DMG:
1d10+5
6+5 = 11

*Round 3:*
1d20+8
3+8 = 11

DMG:
1d10+5
9+5 = 14


*Round 4:*
1d20+8
14+8 = 22

DMG:
1d10+5
8+5 = 13

*Round 5:*
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

DMG:
1d10+5
1+5 = 6


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

"Lasvek is trapped in Hell. Unless Aludbintayah wanted to turn over the creation to him for a brief time I certainly doubt that would happen. 100 years is just a wink in the eye of the gods. It might take time, but I can help you get to the point where you won't age anymore and your powers will manifest completely. We all have to stick together." she nodded at Jace. 

"Let's just wait until this is done and I can take you with the rest" she seems quite excited now that he agreed to come along.

Add to the list. Narmeleth is not all knowing. The information of the Journal was given directly by an angel... who by all means, had a higher ranking than Narmeleth. The Lasvek plan might be also out of her knowledge, or at least she is not worried by it. She actually seems to believe Aludbintayah (the Queen of the gods) would never release Lasvek from Hell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

*Jace*

_Never Age?_ Jace thinks. _Fully manifested powers? Sign me up!

That way, the knife in her back will be all the sweeter._

Jace doesn't say any of this out loud of course, but smiles and nods. "Of course. You just do whatever you need to do."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

Once set to the ground, Anya will put the kids in the water and move toward the nearest elemental.  She will use her hammer-pick on them.

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
1d20+4
6+4 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+2
19+2 = 21
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+2
2+2 = 4
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20
Damage:
1d4+0
3+0 = 3

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+2
6+2 = 8
Damage:
1d4+0
2+0 = 2


((Poor Spots!  I wonder if he is okay?!  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

*Alaina *
Inititative: 
   1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)

*Round One: *She's going to caste _Mage Armor_ on herself. 

*Round Two: *Alaina takes to giving the _Evil Eye_ to one of the creatures. She's going to use it to lower their AC -2 and if the effect isn't saved out of it last for 8 rounds. 

*Round Three* *through Five*: If anyone is hurt, Alaina will be healing them using her Healing Hex, otherwise, she will be using _Evil Eye_ on another target.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

(( I would just need Alaina's rolls and I'm good to go.  Nevermind  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

((Alaina doesn't really need rolls))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 1*

Nae takes the lead on attacking the elementals from afar. Her first arrow strikes true on the first Elemental. This one the general form of a wolf.

Alaina knows this might get ugly and casts Mage Armor on herself.

Luke assists the druid with his bolts. The first bolt misses it's target but the second one plunges into the flames and the small elemental bursts into hundreds of little sparks dying.


Dangil takes his sword of omens and does his Dazzling Display! "Thunder! THUNDER! THUNDEREAGLES! HOOOOO!!" Success! The remaining Elementals are demoralized by his power with a penalty on -2 on AC and ATKS!

((  BTW Vergil. Note that your Sword of Omens has a Lesser Crystal of Return, you can throw the sword, and with a free action the following round it will come back to your hand if it's 30ft away.  ))


Anya gets in front of one of the remaining elementals. "AHA!" she hit the second elemental (this one with the general form of a humanoid) and it discharges some of it's power... but her attacking arm catches on fire!! "OUCH OUCH OUCH!"   She puts its out before she the fire got to the rest of her (-1 HP - Anya).

The same Elemental attacks back at Anya, certainly pissed off at the gnome, they are actually at the same height. (-3 Hp - Anya). Again she manages to put of the flames on her clothes. Seriously, what's with this guys and burning people!?

The third Elemental doesn't has any given form. It seems like a bunch of flame swirling around. It attacks Dangil with full force but he gracefuly dodges the attack.


Esme gets behind Anya to heal her. (Full health - Anya)



*Round 2*

Nae gets some smoke in her eyes and she fails her next shot.

Alaina uses her evil eye to decrease the AC of Anya's Elemental.

Luke keeps the bolts flying, now helping Anya dealing with her Elemental. BANG BANG! The Elemental explodes in sparks to Anya's surprise. 


Dangil looks at the remaining Elemental "You will feel the awesome power of JUSTICE!" he rises his sword and in slices the flames. For a second nothing seems to happen. Dangil turns around to face the party with a big smile and thumb up... and the Elemental slowly falls back, amazingly exploding in sparks. 




But before they can call it a day, several other Elementals are atracted by the sound of the fight. They appear from the corner of the streets. Dozens more!! 


"There are too many!" Esme warns them. Most people are inside of the river now and look fearful of the sudden appearance of the elementals. "We must fall back!"

Anya glares at the monsters steping back and changing to a ranged weapon. BUT SHE DOESN'T HAVE ANY!   ((she needs a short bow or something. )) 


The elementals get closer quickly! They are very fast! 


Esme falls back into the river calling the others.



*Round 3*

This is bad. The eagles must stay on the river or else... She lets her arrow fly hiting one of the elementals.


Alaina curses under her breath and keeps the Evil Eye on another of the flaming creatures.


Luke finishes off the elemental Nae attacked and he is out of bolts for the moment. 


Dangil steps back a little, just to make sure the rest of the party are safely in the water and let's his Sword of Omens fly. It plunges into the head of the elemental exploding him too! HE'S IN A ROLL! 


The elementals manage to get to Dangil. Several of them attack him but only a few manage to hit the barbarian. (-5hp) He also manages to put out most of the fire from his armor.

Anya falls back into the river with the kids. They are scared but start casting small spells  to damage the closest elementals.

Esme directs the people. "Get away from the shore! Stay in the middle" 



*Round 4 *

Nae sees that only Dangil is left outside the river. The people and the children are safe in the water where the smaller Elementals can't reach them... but then... from the back of the house, the Fire Serpent crawls quickly throught the streets in their direction. Could it be that Windstorm and Edril were killed!??   This is BAD! The Fire serpent can actually reach the people!!  She changes her target to the serpent. It looks wounded but she's not sure on how much it can last.

Panic breaks into the people.



Alaina tries to give Evil Eye to the fire serpent but it will shake the effects in a round. It's too powerfull!


Luke goes "OH SHIT OH SHIT" while reloading as quickly as he can without taking his eyes from the serpent.


Dangil steps back in the river where the smaller elementals can't reach him. He's angry! And they won't like him angry! He get's into rage and throws his Sword of omens as the Serpent approaches but he misses. MOAR RAGE! 

((Btw, Dangil is missing a Rage Power he can use during his rage, please Vergil, pick one when you have the chance.  )) 


With a swift move, the Fire serpent gets closer to Dangil and slams him in the face with lots of fire!! His whole skin feel hot and manages to keep it from getting more burnt thanks to the water from the river. (( -16 HP Dangil = 13 Hp left)) 


Anya throws some river stones to the fire serpent. They don't work. :d:

The Andrith shoots acid splash and Vennah a Ray of frost. The Ray of frost seems to do very little damage. 


Esme gets behind Dangil. "HOLD IN THERE!" She heals him for +10HP (( 23HP Left ))




*Round 5*

Nae's arrows are not enough! This one it burns before hitting its target! What to do!? As she is thinking this... she caught movement by the corner of her eye. Something  was emerging from the water! ANOTHER MONSTER!?

No... those are plants, lots of river reeds growing up quickly. Alahassa, the young druid  sister of the hawk, shouts from the other side. "Everyone who doesn't know how to swim hold on to the reeds!! DO IT NOW!" she urged all the people in the river. Behind her came rushing the whole circle of druids from the forest.

The elder druid riding her brown bear (), she started calling on the power of the waters. Suddenly the level of the water of the river increases quickly, spilling out into the streets. Several of the smaller elementals get snuffed out. 


The fire serpent seems surprised by this and gets damaged in its base by the water.


Alaina assist Esme on healing Dangil.

Luke shoots again but only one of his bolts manage to do any effect.

Dangil calls on the Sword of Omens and throws it agin. This time he HITS! The fire serpent hisses angrily and starts retreating.

Anya cheers and jumps with the kids!


As the serpent is retreating the party see Windstorm coming up behind the corner. He's limping and badly burned. "No, YOU WONT!" he shouts at the fire serpent and casts a Lightning Bolt, it explodes the head of the elemental. Windstorm then falls to the ground... he seems to be dying.


+EXP 1500 Everyone 
Treasure to come


----------------

Up in the air, Narmeleth frowns "Tsk tsk, I thought those druids were done for." she shrugs "Oh well, don't worry, we have eternity waiting for us. Come let's go with the others. They will love to meet you" she then starts flying south.

From the ground the party sees a thin line of fire across the dark sky. Narmeleth is leaving south.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2011)

"Narmaleth! Come back!" Dangil shouts at the sky angrily. "And where the hell is Jace!?"

Dangil sprints to Windstorm and stabalises him with the sacred touch. "Esme, do something. We cannot allow Narmaleth to take another life."

"You fought like an Eagle Windstorm. I shall make you the 3rd knight of my Knights of Justice!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

Esme rushes to Dangil's side and calls in the power of Iora to heal Windstorm, just enough to bring him back to consciousnesses. "Ah... this really hurts" he complains on his body. Half his body seems burnt but with healing magic it should recover quickly.

"He's out of danger" Esme assures Dangil but looks around worried. "There should be many other wounded! We must help them!"

The druids scatter through the streets creating water to quench some of the houses burning. "Move! quick! or the city will burn to the ground!" some people shout and many of the adults start moving out to help.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2011)

"Burning buildings? People to Save? This sounds like a job for Team Eagle! Up up and away!"

Dangil bounds off to help as many people as he can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

*Jace*

"Others?" Jace asks as he flies next to Narmaleth. "Other descendants of elementals, like me? How many?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2011)

(How far is Narmeleth? If she hasn't completely gotten out of Luke's range increment, he'll take a shot at her.)

Luke will look around to see if there are more elementals still around. If not he'll try and carry anybody to the healers that he finds.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

Anya will go and help the village as best she can with finding injured people and putting out fires.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

"Like you, there are a couple. Like me, we are about a dozen. It's difficult to find people like you... most of them do not manifest their powers or accidentally die when the monsters attack. We have had hundreds of years to find each other but we are very few... no more than a 50, I believe. Who knows, maybe someone recognize you as their grand grand grand child" Narmeleth chuckles. "The rest are keeping themselves, hidden. They are too scared to take part in the fight and are not taking sides... for the moment. You'll see them flocking to our side soon enough." she said as a matter of fact.

Narmeleth is at least over a thousand feet above. I doubt the crossbow can get her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2011)

Nae watches the streak of light fly off sadly mourning the fact that while she is an Eagle she cannot fly.

She'll go around helping with her (mundane) healing abilities, her take-10 on heal is 19 and she can automatically stabilize with a touch (sacred touch trait).

Ghost will go with her and help sniff out anyone that might be trapped in rubble or hurt to badly to make noise to attract attention (scent special quality and his take-10 on survival is 19 for tracking, scent automatically detects the presence of creatures within 30' (60' upwind, 15' downwind)).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

*Alaina*
When the threat is gone she rubs the top of Munnin's head slightly and tries to see if she can help with the healing and looking after people. She has practice as a healer and the whole thing shouldn't be too hard for her, she tells no one of the fact that the woman who attacked her village was the same one here tonight.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

At the sight of the Serpent dying, most of the other small elementals scatter and flee. They are chased by the druids and the remaining guards. 

Nae and Ghost work their way through the rubble and find about 10 other survivors. 

Anya and Dangil work together to get trapped people free with awesome strength of Dangil. Esme starts an improvised clinic. "Put them here, quick! That one too! As close as you can!"

She then channels positive energy up to 7 seven times healing everyone near her.


Luke and Alaina team up to find other people hurt. Alaina manages to save several ones that were on the brink of death.

Windstorm is sitting against the wall of a building, with Vennah and Andrith at his side. "Where is Master Edril?" Vennah asks with teary eyes. Windstorm is silent and just shakes his head. The children start sobbing.


"Blasted creatures" the Druid Elder seems exhausted. They too have some burns and signs of a previous battle. 

Alahassa runs to Nae "Whisper! Are you hurt?" the elf checks on her. "We were ambushed suddenly, but they were no match to the Elder. We rushed back because we knew lots of people would be gathered for the play"

After the remaining elementals are taken care of, the druids give a basic healing assistance but eventually head back to the forest. "We need to patrol the area, who knows if they might come back."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

@Jace
Narmeleth takes Jace to the south, flying for several hours. He would think he should be cold, but Narmeleth's flame keep him warm at such height. They cross over several unknown towns for Jace... some of them are ruins. He's not in the Kindgom of Norinias anymore.

Narmeleth starts to descend to the ruins of an old castle. But its quite clear the place is inhabited. At first sight Jace can count several other normal fire Elementals patrolling the outside of the castle to dissuade anyone to approach the ruins. 

"We are home" she chuckles as they land outside the doors. The castle seems to be being repaired by Earth elementals. 

A mature man walks to them. For a second, Jace thinks this man is an animated statue made of stone.

"Back so soon?" he asks Narmeleth with a deep voice.

"Oh shut it Micah. They managed to burn a good portion of the city, and I got rid of the mages. That's more than what you did in Starryvale" she seems to mock the man, but he doesn't seem in the least affected.

"Did they all die?" 

"The serpent did. Some of them will manage to flee if they do as I told them" she waves dismissing the question.

"And what do we have here?" Micah gives a long look at Jace. "A new boy of yours?" 

She scoffed at him. "Careful there, he's NOT some random boy. You should have seen him, Micah. He really knows how to handle himself in a battle, not like your feeble girl" she taunts the man and gives a big hug to Jace. 

From the entrance of the castle, Jace can see three normal people looking out. 

A shy girl with white hair and a Squirrel sitting in her shoulder.
A young man of medium black hair.
And another girl with short midnight blue hair.

"What did you tell him to come?" Micah asked Narmeleth.

"Just the truth. Come, Jace, let me present you to the rest" she took him by the arm and walked towards the rest. Without looking at the other Stone Man.

-------------------

@Molly

Molly, Kholson and Nestelle saw Micah taking his cape and walking outside to receive Lanari. Molly hadn't seen the fiery woman for a couple of weeks now. She felt she was as dangerous as she was beautiful. More than once she had boasted in front of them how she had burst a prince in flames with only a kiss.  Molly thought that was horrible but was too scared to say anything... instead, Nestelle had listened carefully and smiling. Kholson had just kept quiet, like always.

Lanari had brought a teen with her. Most likely another one like them. They approached to present him.

"Great..." Nestelle rolled her eyes and whispered to Molly and Kholson "It seems like he's going to be the Teacher's Pet"


"Girls, Boy... Meet Jace. Jace... they are Molly, Kholson and Nestelle. He will be staying with you so I want you to make him feel welcome. You-" Lanari pointed at Molly "check he is given dinner and a warm bed. He needs to rest, it's been a long trip"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2011)

*Molly*
Molly didn't bother to argue or really even shoot back with an annoyed glanced. She kept her head low and shuffled over to where she was near Jace. "How should I put the beds?" she asked him. It would probably be apparent upon closer inspection that there was something strange about her, there was a luminious quality to her skin. Above her head there was a thin ring of light, though the way she hung her head you'd hardly think she had noticed it. She was dressed in what could only be described as a long tunic that fell only at mid-thigh with a makeshift leather strap around her thin waist for a belt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2011)

*Jace*

Jace keeps his face neutral as he observes the other sorcerers. According to Narmaleth, each one was descended from elementals...or people like her, whichever. Each would have something similar to his "special" magic. Jace wasn't sure he liked that.

If it came to a fight, he wasn't confident in his ability to take them out, but that was for another time.

The odd looking girl with the slightly glowing skin lead him to the sleeping area. "I don't really care, whatever's easiest for you," Jace said with a shrug. He was more interested in what this girl was - certainly not human. "So what exactly is it you guys do around here?"

*Knowledge (Planes): *
Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2011)

Jace tries to remember little bits of information about anything that might look like her. The closest he could make out is that Molly also has some celestial ancestry. Which would explain why Narmeleth/Lanari (we will change to Lanari from now on with her) is treating Molly with disdain. 

(( She's a mudblood! ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

*Molly*
With a sigh, Molly led him away to the rooms and upon entering the room she instantly shuffled across the room and began readying him a space. Her voice was high pitched but there was a dullness in her tone. "I don't know everything that the others do, I spend most of my time running about to make sure things are in order," she said forcing a slight smile over her pale face. 

She brushed her hair back out of her face and went back to work making the bed and setting things up. "The Elementals say I'm different...Aasimar this called me, well that was one of the kinder names...they don't like me and I'm not all that sure why they chose to bring me here..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

(( As a note Nico: You see many... *MANY cats* in the Castle's grounds.  ... HUNDREDS))

@Vicsun/Dao

Vicsun had heard lots of voices outside. They had brought another guy with them. She wondered if he had any idea on what he was getting into. 


Dao was attending his duties directing some Earth Elementals to rebuild the ruined walls of the castle when Lanari arrived with a young sorcerer. Another for the flock. The castle was starting to feel like a school. He just hoped this one didn't give him much trouble. It was already difficult to look out for all the other teens.

@Jace
As Molly works her way around preparing Jace's bed, the squirrel in her shoulder looks at Jace really interested, sniffing the air. It was of a bright red color...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

"That must be Lanari coming back.  Did she bring someone else?"  Vicsun whirled from her spot and went rushing to see what was going on.  Following the voices she spotted Molly talking to someone new.  "Molly!  We have a new friend?"  She bounded into the room and smiled at the man.  Her blonde hair fell about her in soft waves to well past her waist.  Vicsun wore a long, simple pale green dress.  It reached the floor, had sleeves that went to her wrists but belled widely, a 'gold' rope rested loosely about her waist.  "I am Vicsun, but you can call me Vic or Vicki or just plain Vicsun."  She giggled but her soft green eyes looked him over carefully.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Dao*

Dao looked up as the newcomer arrived.  Another one of those fleshy bags called _humans_ that they brought here because of a shared drop or two of blood.  He forced the thoughts from his mind, being bitter about the way his kind was treated did not change anything.  In truth these "special" humans were perhaps a first step.

"Welcome," his voice was deep and flat like the groaning of the stone within the earth.  "I am Dao, take care as you walk the grounds here.  Not all the repairs are secured yet."  He kept his face expressionless considering the newcomer.  Humans all looked the same, even those with touched blood, no sense of caste or position.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM*
Meanwhile, hundreds of miles away. Day starts breaking up in Greenroad. With the first lights it is clear the extend of the destruction. One quarter of the city is in shambles, 50% is somewhat damaged and the remaining 25% is unscratched.

Windstorm approaches Eagle Team. He's bandaged and walking with the help of a quarterstaff and with Andrith and Vennah's assistance.

"Thank you... you helped a great deal. If you hadn't stopped those elementals chasing the people to the river, there would have been many more to mourn." he says in a low raspy voice. "That woman... it was your friend, wasn't? She was traveling with you?" he then asked in a very serious tone.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

*@ELEMENTAL TEAM
*
Nestelle followed Vicky close behind and move in front of the rest. "Now, now pretty boy... I don't know what you did to get Lanari's attention, but let me tell you this. Every other young man she has brought and bored her, they end up going-" she made an exploding motion with her hands.

"Nestelle" Another deep voice echoed from the hall behind them. The other guy, Kholson was just looking at them. "Don't"

"Gee... well ok, they don't explode but you get the idea. She gets rid of them. Lanari doesn't like weak or indecisive people. You better prove yourself, Jace. She looses patience very easily. Just a word of advice" she winked at him. "Molly is lucky that Micah is vouching for her or else...." she trailed off. 

"Anyway... if you have any questions, go ahead and ask. Molly, Vick and Dao are fairly new too. Me and Kholson there have been here for a couple of months now. We can answer at the best of our knowledge... That goes for any of you too. Seriously. Relax a liiiittleeeee~! Have fun!" Nestelle looked at Dao but then sighed. "Is not on your nature to have fun, is it?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

"Well, we thought her a friend. It seems however she fooled us, very convincingly," Luke states. "I am not sure what to make of her, seems like maybe she's something more? She definitely fits the bill of 'evil witch who'll turn you into toads' type.
Why did you find out something else? Hmm, now that I think about it, she's been busy with the entire play setup. She is in the dark about anything the journal has to say. Though she does know of the fake journals."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Nae*
Nae nods, "Nae not sure what happened, at one moment she was singing, then fire and flying.  Nae remembers seeing fire spirits attack man when we first met her.  Maybe fire spirits follow her?"


*Dao*
Dao frowns at the antics of Nestelle but generally does his best to ignore them.  He wasn't sure how the Elementals managed it, there was too much chaos trying to force those of different natures together.  But it wasn't his place to say.

Swallowing a sigh he calmed himself, there were greater tests than this before him.  "It was said when I was brought here that there would be training.  Yet since arriving I have done naught but supervise repairs.  I am of the warrior caste and not meant for petty labors do you know when we will get our chance to prove ourselves?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

*@Dao*
Nestelle grinned mischievously. "Heh, oh yes, there will be training" she nodded and moved closer to the window of the room. From there they could look down to the patio of the castle where a big building was located.  It seemed to have been a great dinning hall a century ago. "You will be '_training_' there soon enough. Is just that Micah wanted to get the walls ready _'in case anything happens'_. But seriously, if someone manages to pass the fire and the earth Elementals, I really doubt any walls will stop them. Also..."  she grinned back at Dao "... our _lessons_ are hard to catch alive"


*@LUKE/NAE*
"I have my theories about her..." Windstorm sighed "Lanari in the play was transformed into another creature altogether. I have never seen them, but there are old scrolls describing them. They have had many names, but the latest one I know is Espirita" he shifted uncomfortably and looked for a place to sit. His wounds were still very bad. "I do not have much information about it. Edril would have..." he fell silent for a second "... I'll have to look at Edril's notes for information (if any of his books survived, that is). I haven't checked the University yet"

"In the mean time... Jace has gone with her, although he doesn't look like the kind that would betray his friends just like that... You know him better than I do.  What do you plan to do? We still have plenty of time before the ritual takes place. We have 3 months... *the last moon of Summer will be in the 15th of Yaras*"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Nae*
Nae spoke quietly, "Nae knows she does not understand everything that is going on.  But Nae wonders; normally when the pack faces an opponent too strong to fight the pack flees.  However there have been times when a monster is so big it threatens all the woods, and the pack has no choice but to fight.  All the packs have no choice but to fight."

"Nae knows the nice man at the valley of the stars would help, and the Elves here will help, are there any other _cities_," she says the word with a foreign taste to it, "that might help as well?  Nae has never been comfortable sitting around and waiting for things to happen, but Ghost and she run fast and can speak with the other packs."

*Dao*
Dao fought the urge to smirk, "of course, survival and defenses must come first.  One wouldn't want injury to come to the _humans_ so carefully gathered."  He pronounces the word as if talking about livestock.  "I should get back to my work then.  Do let me know if I can be of any assistance."


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

"Well, we do have that secret tunnel to that far away town. It'd probably be good to ask for aid from there, if possible but would it be enough? And maybe there are some sort of heroic items left somewhere? Would be nice to find something that will hurt these elementals really good," Luke says.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Spots and I will go with you Nae!  You can't go by yourself.  Nobody would understand you but like Luke said we can use the tunnel that we found."  Anya grins then scowls.  "Just because we say something though doesn't mean anybody will listen..."  She grins again.  "But we will make them!  They will gather arms and we will march!"  Anya looks around and shrugs.  "March where?"


*Vicsun...*

"Oh do lighten up Dao.  There is no reason to be so gloomy."  Vicsun smiled at him, a dimple showing in her cheek.  "You really should relax and have fun!  We need to show that he is welcome.  Not make him fear everyone!"  She continues to smile then turns.  "Besides I'm sure our training will begin as soon as possible."  Vicsun tried to not let her worry show as she glanced toward Nestelle then the others.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2011)

Dangil took exception to the conversation. 

"She is STILL our friend. She may think she is evil but I have seen the good in her. I won't abandon her or hunt her down like an animal." Dangil said. "We are all still Eagles."

"I'm not sure what happens on the last moon of summer but I know that its bad. We shall stop the bad from happening." Dangil said authoritatively.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

@Eagle Team
"Actually, the ritual is a good thing Dangil" Windstorm intervened. "If we do the ritual, we will receive the instructions on how to unseal the Forgotten One, and maybe finally get the upper hand against the Elementals."



@Elemental Team
Nestelle glomped Vicky. "See! She gets the idea~!" 

Kholson nodded at Dao as he left. "You should all get some rest. Jace, if you need anything, I'm at the end of this hall"

"Alright, alright! Hope to check your abilities soon Jace. I want to see what you are made of" Nestelle gave a smirk and walked off the room motioning Molly and Vicky with her.

All the girls would be sharing a big room with simple bunks.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2011)

"Is there really no other way to beat these Elementals? We killed that giant serpent of flame with sheer determination and skill. Perhaps we could rally an army in these months and take the fight to them! The Forgotten One sounds like a risk."

Dangil rubbed his chin. "Maybe I could have a bucket of water that I could throw at it. That's the fire elementals taken care of. Earth...what beats earth? Lightning? No...grass! I shall have an armor of grass and a whip of vine! Then water elementals will be tricky, we need to summon lightning. I shall call upon the heavens and I'm sure they will oblige. Oh I remember I rubbed my feet on cloth once and I saw a spark! Yes that will do! We shall collectively shimmy across a long carpet and combine our hands to make a bolt of lightning!" Dangil suggested re-enacting all the ways to defeat the elementals. He beamed with pride.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

*@RAFE*
Is was then when Rafe finally found Master Windstorm. Rafe had been staying late at the University when the Elementals attacked. Part of the University had been burned to the ground before the students and professors managed to drive them off at great cost. Afterwards they had started to pass list to check if anyone else was missing or injured. 

Master Windstorm and Master Edril had gone to the public play on the center of the city, just where the whole ordeal had started. Also, Windstorm's little apprentices had been missing. He could take solace that the two young children were with him. 

Windstorm was talking about how to stop Elementals with a group of people; he was badly burned and could barely stand. Rafe didn't see Master Edril anywhere which meant... yes, he must have died. In such event they wouldn't separate unless one was not there at all. As he approached, Rafe realized these people were trying to find a way to stop the Elementals... with his home half destroyed, the thought of getting back at them wasn't that bad.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 22, 2011)

"If you wish for ways to deal with Elementals..." Rafe said, clearing his throat, "Then perhaps I can help."

*Knowlege (Planes) Check:* 1d20+10 = [20,10] = 30

1d20+5=6

((best freakin' roll _ever_ ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

@RAFE
"Ah, Rafe..." Windstorm looked at the elf and motioned him closer to present him. "He is one of our finest students about the Planes. And you are right... your knowledge might come in handy. They'll need all the help they can get. Rafe's not only proficient with magic. You will find in him a very decent fighter... few of our students can handle as well as he does"


@NAE/LUKE
Windstorm turned to Nae. "Leave to me the gathering of the people of Norinias young druid... I still have some connections left from my adventurous days and I'm sure your superiors in the Guild will likely act accordingly when the news of this attack arrive." he turned to Luke. "If they had taken Jace to a gathering place... then you might as well find a way to trap them. You can't loose much time in here or else who knows where they might take Jace. It would be better to follow his trail while is still fresh... People on other towns in Ythivand might have seen them flying through the sky and know where they landed"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

*Molly*
From the moment that Vicsun entered the room and the Dao person found them Molly was frightened. She began to shake and was worried that she might behave in a bad way or something else. Keeping her mouth shut and regarding them as all just something to be watched in passing, she drifted through the room doing what she was bid until it was time for her to take her leave with Vicsun and the other girls. 

She was even more inclined to be quiet now with one of the masters around.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 22, 2011)

"You'll have to get me up to speed on the way, then," Rafe said, "I don't know who this Jace is, but if Master Windstorm believes haste must be made in tracking him down then we had best begin now."

He admittedly was still somewhat surprised by what had been happening recently. Why the Elementals had started killing wasn't clear, but returning the favour was a necessity. For a hundred years, he had been Judge, Jury and Executioner. That wasn't about to change now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2011)

Jace nods politely to each new person he meets, but little more than that. For now, hes observing.

_Earth and fire elementals. Walls. Other sorcerers, some arent...normal. Lanari, the stone man, and....cats. Lots of cats. _

He chuckles at Nestelles warning. "then I'll try not to be boring. What's with all the cats?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2011)

*Dao
*Dao settles down to meditate as the girls leave, apparently ignoring the newcomer and the older student and instead focusing on his own internal energies.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

@Jace
"Oh. That. Uhm" Kholson takes a second to think of his answer. He certainly is a man of few words. "They are Dao's. He finds them... fascinating." 


@Vicky/Molly
In the way to their sleeping quarters Nestelle starts the conversation "Soo... what do you think of him? I don't see anything special in Jace. And Molly, seriously, you need to stop hiding yourself. Damn it girl, the squirrel had more presence than you in that room." 

The squirrel on Molly's shoulder made high pitch noises at Nestelle and gave her the back. She didn't seem too happy.

"Have you at least given her a name yet?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2011)

Vergil said:


> "Is there really no other way to beat these Elementals? We killed that giant serpent of flame with sheer determination and skill. Perhaps we could rally an army in these months and take the fight to them! The Forgotten One sounds like a risk."
> 
> Dangil rubbed his chin. "Maybe I could have a bucket of water that I could throw at it. That's the fire elementals taken care of. Earth...what beats earth? Lightning? No...grass! I shall have an armor of grass and a whip of vine! Then water elementals will be tricky, we need to summon lightning. I shall call upon the heavens and I'm sure they will oblige. Oh I remember I rubbed my feet on cloth once and I saw a spark! Yes that will do! We shall collectively shimmy across a long carpet and combine our hands to make a bolt of lightning!" Dangil suggested re-enacting all the ways to defeat the elementals. He beamed with pride.



"Like I said, let's go find some sort of super magic weapons that beats elementals. There got to be a few out there," Luke says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Molly 
She didn't really know what to say back when she was told to be less scared. These people had given her no reason not to be scared with the threats directed at her father. When asked about the name of the creature she regularly carried around she shrugged. "I will think of a name for her soon," she said. "I don't think she would like any of the ones I've come up with thus far," she said. 

Alaina 
She watched Dangil with some caution, shifting her umbrella to the other side as he spoke. In her mind she thought of him as the crazy one, but obviously he was dangerous too...look how he dressed. No one went out like that if they weren't also equally dangerous. Muninn hopped up onto Alaina's head, flapping his wings to gain height. He opened his beak to speak, the dark orbs of his eyes darting about as he talked. "With these plans that the big one comes up with its a wonder any of you are still alive..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2011)

"Super magic weapons! Yes! I like the sound of that Luke!" he said slapping his back. "I think its safer than calling forth 'the one no one can remember!' "


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

@Eagle Team
"A weapon is only as good as his user is. Besides, there are no 'kill-all-elemental-in-one hit' weapons..." Windstorm trailed off "... there are indeed some weapons that can give you a small advantage. Bane Weapons. Most of them only certain types of energy... For example, there would be a Water Bane, a Fire Bane, a Earth Bane, Air Bane, etc, etc."

"Most of those were lost during the first few years of the Relentless Age. Although... there could be some of those in the ruins. It might take a while to look for possible locations. Rafe, I would need your help to go through the old maps and notes."


----------

@Elemental Team
Nestelle eventually gave up on cheering Molly. The girls went to sleep. 

Most of them wake up later in the morning as they had to rest full 8 hours to regain their magical powers.

"RISE AND SHINE, CUPCAKES!" Nestelle woke everyone up clapping. "Training starts today!" she said with excitement. 

Molly and Vicky hadn't been allowed to roam through every part of the castle yet. There were some chambers and places that were off-limits. They had toured the main patio, the building Nestelle called The College, and the kitchen area.  There was only food for them (and the cats) as it seemed neither Lanari, Mica and any other general needed food for sustenance. 

Dao knew, by Mica's directions, that there were some underground chambers and dungeons that had to be cleared out yet. They were sealed of for the moment and he wanted to focus on the fortifications first.

Inside The College building they could hear something roaring and trashing about. The squirrel on Molly's shoulder quickly tried to find a place to hide inside her clothes.

Mica stepped forward. "I hope you had a good sleep because you will require the best of your spells to bring these down. Dao, you will provide basic physical attacks while the rest fight"

"What? We don't need him! I can provide all-" Nestelle complained.

"You are not going in" Mica intervened and then looked at Kholson "Neither do you" The young man couldn't help but look confused. "They will need to do this by their own. You two have already show your abilities. You will join them later on. Not now"

Nestelle wanted to say something but just sighed and move away. "Fine"

"Come with me" Mica lead the teens to the main door of the College. "Once inside you will need to be the only ones alive in order to open the door. Whatever defensive spells you want to use, cast it now. That's all I can allow for the moment"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2011)

*Jace*

Jace shrugged. "I'm ready," he said, waiting for Mica to open the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2011)

*Dao*

Dao unslung his heavy quarterstaff glancing at the others.  Babysitting wasn't exactly what he had in mind but this was his first opportunity to prove his worth and he wasn't going to squander it.

"I am ready as well," he said calmly waiting for the doors to open.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

(( Alright, I'll wait for Molly and Vicky,  After that please everyone will need to post initiatives and actions as usual ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

The girl took a deep breath and tossed her hair behind her shoulders.  "I guess now is as good a time as any."  Vicsun looks toward the door.  At first her eyes are wide as she listens then they narrow, filling with determination.  "Let's make sure we attempt at working together!"

((The Shield spell that Vicki has...is it stationary or does it move with her?  I couldn't tell...it just says invisible disc.  If it moves with her she will use that now.))

*Anya...*

"Okay!  So we find those Bane weapons!  Where would we find them?  What have you heard?  You seem to know about them!  Why don't you tell us everything you know?!"  Anya was excited, they now had a bit of direction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2011)

((Shield is a personal spell, it stays with you as you move))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Molly
The girl has no idea what to do when it comes to battle really, she knows some spells and in theory she knows how to defend herself but theory and practice are two totally different things. She casts Mage Armor over herself like she was taught to do before proceeding with the test or whatever this mad thing they want her to do is. A wary look comes over her face as she stands waiting for the next set of instructions. Alaina has with her nothing to really defend herself at this point but she's willing to try and maybe she will gain some more freedom in the process. 

Raising her hand like she's back in grammar school she asks. "Um...excuse me...what kind of um...things will be in there..." she asks. The entire time that she talks she avoids eye contact and plays with her fingers, hands clasped up against her chest.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2011)

Mica shook his head. "I can't tell. I'm sure you can handle it. This is a test for your will. You must over come what you fear. Good luck."

He opened the doors and motioned everyone to enter quickly and then locked the way behind them.


The area was full of broken chairs, tables and crates. The windows of this great dining hall were barred. At the back of the room, a creature suddenly turned his gaze to the young sorcerers. It seemed like a big cat... but it wasn't a lion or a tiger...


It actually frowned at them, eyes full with rage. It started to growl...

Initiatives!!!

(Knowledge Arcana) + Perception checks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2011)

Dao strides in cautiously ahead of the party ready to defend the fleshy humans against whatever creature might be there.

Perception:
1d20+10
11+10 = 21

Initiative:
1d20+1
15+1 = 16


*Spoiler*: _Actions_ 




Round 1:
If he beats both "cats" initiative he'll hold his initiative until one moves forward.

Flurry of blows attack:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Damage:
1d6+7
1+7 = 8

1d6+7
4+7 = 11

Round 2:
Flurry attack
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Damage
1d6+7
2+7 = 9

1d6+7
3+7 = 10

Round 3:
Flurry attack

Damage
1d6+7
2+7 = 9

1d6+7
6+7 = 13

Round 4:
Flurry attack
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
1+4 = 5

Damage
1d6+7
6+7 = 13

1d6+7
6+7 = 13

Round 5:
Flurry attack
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Damage
1d6+7
6+7 = 13

1d6+7
2+7 = 9





*Spoiler*: _stat block_ 




HP: 20
Resist Acid: 5
25% chance immunity to sneak attacks, critical hits
25% chance immunity to paralysis, sleep, stun

Fort:    +6 = +2[Monk] +4[Con]
Ref:    +3 = +2[Monk] +1[Dex]
Will:     +10 = +2[Monk] +6[Wis] +2[Feat]
         +2[Trait] vs. Fear

AC: 19 (FF 18, Touch 17)
CMD:    21 = 10 +0[BAB] +4[Str] +1[Dex] +6[Wis]
      +2 Grappling




If he gets too injured he'll 5' step underground after his attack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jace*

Initiative: 1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)
Knowledge - Arcana: 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)
Perception: 1d20+1 → [5,1] = (6)

Stats: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 22
Saves:
Fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +4





Actions: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1:*
Jace makes sure he's behind Dao and targets the nearest psychokitty, casting _Daze_
Caster Check: 1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12)

*Round 2*
Jace unleashes _elemental ray_ on the nearest psychokitty.
Attack: 1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)

*Round 3*
Jace continues to hit psychokitty with _elemental ray_, changing targets if his original flees/dies
Attack: 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)

*Round 4*
Attack: 1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3)

*Round 5*
Attack: 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)

If Jace notices that Elemental Ray isn't working for whatever odd reason, he'll switch over to _Magic Missile_

*Round 3*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)

*Round 4*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3)

*Round 5*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2011)

(( Ok, just in case, those that pass a Perception DC20 spot another cat hidden in the broken Crates.

*@JACE*
 Jace recognizes the creature as a Krenshar, an extremely cunning magical beast that has an ability to make his enemies _shit bricks._.. he retracts the skin of his face, showing a skull full of muscles, vains and bloodshot eyeballs.   

He remembers the figures from books:

*Spoiler*: __ 








))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 25, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

After using the shield, Vicsun followed the others into the room.  When the creature made its self known Vicsun's eyes widened and she took a step backward.

((Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles. ))

Init:
1d20+1
18+1 = 19

Knowledge Arcana:
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

Percep:
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 16
AC: 11 = 10 + 1 [dexterity] 

Saves
Fort: +2
Ref: +1
Will: +7



Round 1:  Vicsun will use her acid splash on the creature.
Attack:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15
Damage:
1d4+0
3+0 = 3

Round 2:  A bit more confident Vicsun will move forward but stay out of the creature's reach and use her elemental ray.
Attack:
1d20+2
20+2 = 22
Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Round 3:  Again she will throw the acid of her elemental ray while making sure she stays away from it.
Attack:
1d20+2
11+2 = 13
Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Round 4:  Vicsun will change and use her ray of frost.
Attack:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17
Damage:
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

Round 5:  She will then use her elemental ray once again.
Attack:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16
Damage:
1d6+1
1+1 = 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2011)

*Molly*

Initiative:
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

Perception:
1d20+8
7+8 = 15

Knowledge: Arcane
1d20+6
5+6 = 11


*Spoiler*: _Stat block_ 




HP:  21/21
AC: 16 (touch 12, FF 14) ((With Shield spell))
CMD: 13

Fort:+2
Ref: +2
Will: +7




Molly will stay behind Dao as much as possible.


*Spoiler*: _Actions_ 




Round 1:
Molly will cast 'ear piercing scream' on the creature.   Creature is dazed and takes 1d6 damage.  A successful fort save (DC 16) halves the damage and negates the daze effect.

Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3


Round 2:
Elemental Ray on the weakest looking target (assuming she can see the second target by this point):

Attack:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

Damage:
1d6+1
2+1 = 3

Round 3:
Elemental Ray on the weakest looking target (assuming she can see the second target by this point):

Attack:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Damage:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6

Round 4:
Elemental Ray on the weakest looking target (assuming she can see the second target by this point):

Attack:
1d20+3
7+3 = 10

Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Round 5:
Elemental Ray on the weakest looking target (assuming she can see the second target by this point):

Attack:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Damage:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2011)

/this isn't the post you are looking for


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2011)

((Winny, this battle is for Elemental Team, Eagle Team is in another place.  RAfe is with them. ))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2011)

soulnova said:


> ((Winny, this battle is for Elemental Team, Eagle Team is in another place.  RAfe is with them. ))



((Oh, sorry! I'm just not with it today... ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM
*
Windstorm understands the desire of the party of getting better weapons. "Then I guess you all will have to help me through some old books to get the localitation of those items more quickly... Let's go" he motioned them back to the University as he walked with the help of Andrith and Vennah.

The main building of the University had been already in half ruins, but now it showed clear signs of part having been burned. A good part of the library had been blown apart but, thank the gods, it had been the newest works section. The oldest, more rare scrolls and books were in a special area, protected by humidity and other things that affect works as old as this city.

"You can start from that side. Look for titles naming castles, keeps and tombs. Most of the weapons already had an owner in duty so if they got killed, there might be a chance the weapons are still lying with their corpses." Windstorm indicated. 

Please Perception Checks



*@ELEMENTAL TEAM
*
Dao realized the second beast hidding among the crates waiting for him so he instead held his ground. The first creature realizing the ruse wasn't going to work did the second thing it could. It approached  dangerously at Dao but stopped a few steps away from him. Suddenly, he almost screamed, but as he did, the skin in his face seemed to peel back.

IT WAS HORRENDOUS! 

Will saves:
Dao 1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)
1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)
1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11)
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)

HOLY SHIT, that thing was scary! Dao didn't flinch. Vicky didn't even blink. Molly gasped but managed to control herself. Jace gulped but overall was fine.

But then, the second beast came out of the crate also trying to scare to death the party.


Jace 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15) Uh-oh Two of them... this was getting tricky.
Vicky 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26) Bah! She had spent a week amongst a hundred cats!
Molly 1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17) Molly focused on the task at hand.


The creatures looked at each other like trying to come up with a plan. It seemed like they had been counting on their ability to scare the shit out of people to have an edge.

Molly then took the inititative and let out a magical scream at the 1st cat, dazing him immediately.

Vicky sends an acid spell on the dazed beast as Jace makes sure the remaining cat is also dazed.

Dao then moves quickly to the already damaged Krenshar and in a blink of an eye it crushes the skull against the stone of the ground.


Round 2

The remaining Krenshar is dazed and can't attack. 

Molly uses the static around to make an electric discharge but it misses her target.

Vicky doesn't loose another second and throws some acid at the creature.

Jace shoots his fire elemental ray at it. The creature snaps out of his daze but is too late.

Dao takes a couple of steps closer and in a blurry of blows, finishes off the monsters who gives a yelp.


200xp Each.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2011)

Perception:

1d20+1
18+1 = 19


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2011)

"Reading..." Dangil is sleepy at even the thought of it

Perception.

1d20+5
14+5 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

Nae Perception:
1d20+12
7+12 = 19

((Though I'm not sure I can imagine Nae understanding anything she might find))

((Will post for Dao later, work is busy atm))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Reading?!  Reading?!  We are suppose to be working!  Gah!"  Anya pouts dropping into a chair with a book.  "Fine if this what we have to do then we will do it greatly as always!!!"  she squealed and dove into the books.

Perception:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22



*Vicsun...*

"That...that is it?"  Vicsun tosses a heavy tress of blonde hair back over her shoulder and looks around then grins widely, her dimples looking ever deeper.  "We did it!"  She says excitedly then looks around wary that they might toss something else at them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

((Dao got both kills *struts* ))

*Dao*
Dao lowers his staff and takes a moment to inspect the mages and ensure they were still intact.  He found it mildly amusing that they found triumph over the soft "cats" to be an accomplishment but he supposed creatures of the flesh world must take accomplishment wherever it is to be found.

"I only saw the two, if there are more they are staying hidden.  Were I not bade stay and defend I could scout and make sure no more are hiding."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2011)

(( If you can also post Nae's Perception to look for the books.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

((I did here))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2011)

*Jace*

"I doubt there are any more," Jace said with a shrug. "That was too easy though. Hopefully next time they'll give us something harder."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I did here))



(( Duh. >o< I looked above. That link seems to be from your work, though.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM 
*

Everyone starts going through the books with little to no advance for several hours.

Anya jumps to grab a big book from a case but it seems stuck with all the other books beside him. She gives a mighty gnome pull and the books suddenly start falling around here. She avoids getting hit by them, but the last lands on her head and falls to her lap.

The Compendium of Norinias Knights (1st Edition).

Looking through the pages, Anya realizes its a compendium of biographies of great knights from hundreds of years ago, their deeds, weapons of choice and  some of them where buried in temples, but Anya doesn't recognice any of the names of the places. She actually find a referrence to "The Green Road" at the bottom of a page.






*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*

Mica opens the main doors of the College and enters. "You did well. Don't think I'm going to let you go against something you can't handle yet. Besides, I wanted to see how you worked together, which might be very important in the future."


Nestelle and Kholson stood by the door as Mica walked towards the young sorcerers. "Dao, I wouldn't expect less of you. Molly, you showed courage and determination, keep it that way. Vicsun, you didn't flinch in face of danger, that's what we are looking for. Jace, Lanari's decision to bring you here seems like the correct one, I'm glad to have you with us."

"I'll put you against other things later today. Go ahead and rest. Dao, I wish to have a word you." He dismissed 'the class' and motioned the half-shaitan closer as two medium elemental entered the area and retrieved the corpses of the krenshars.


*Spoiler*: _DAO_ 



"Is about the lower chambers of the castle." Mica looked concerned "The small elementals I'm sending down there are not returning. I'll have to leave soon as is my turn to lead an attack and I'm taking Kholson and Nestelle with me so I'll leave it to you and _them_ to clear whatever is down there. I trust you can handle them?" he referred to the young sorcerers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2011)

((Yeah, sorry, at work so my links don't work))
*
Dao*
Dao nods, "I would be happy to supervise the fleshling's training.  Should we leave now?  Or do they require rest before their next test?"  It was a pleasing start, Dao thought, that his skills were noticed so quickly.  It would be easier to go alone however being entrusted to the care of the three students was promising praise of his skills.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome began reading and became slightly enthralled with the stories of the great knights.  "I want to be in...a...book...like...this..."  Anya's mind began to work and she stood up amongst the pile of books.  "Could this be something like we are looking for?  It's about knights and deeds and burials and...well look!"  She races over and shoves the book in Windstorm's face.

*Vicsun...*

The blonde preened under the compliment from Mica.  Then Vicsun continued to listen and her confidence shook a little before looking at the others.  "We can do this again." She smiled prettily before walking out of the hall.  "So what do you guys think?  Shall we get something to eat?  Take a bit of a nap?  I'm a little too excited to think about sleeping at the moment though..."  She grinned a gin and began to skip slightly then spin around giggling.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

*Molly*
When the battle was done Molly placed her stave down and let out a little clap for herself, but she didn't dare get too loud ((I still need to do Molly's weapons :S)) She followed the others through the door and when they were dismissed she left with them, leaving Dao behind. "I'm not sure how exciting it should be," said Molly, "What are they planning to do with us?" she asked. 

*Alaina*
With Muninn to scout for her, she walks across the ruins of the University, quietly taking in whatever there is to see. She still isn't sure that this Sorceress is trustworthy, even if she's not the elemental type there is no telling who these Eagles associate themselves with...one of their friends already flew off with the mad woman who destroyed her home...

In the ruins of this place, in what others might call silence Alaina can hear the voices calling out to her. The shadows, the power which she subscribes to ebbs and flows like a tide and when its going to be at its strongest no one can tell. Right now they were active, speaking to her, reaching out and she couldn't be sure what it meant. 

Muninn's Perception Check: 
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2011)

*@Anya/Luke/Nae/Dangil/Rafe*
Windstorm takes a look at the book Anya found and nods with a wide smile. "Well, I think we found ourselves a winner" he rises the book.


"Let's see... This is good, it outlines the older forts of Norinias. Uhm..." Windstorm flips through the pages, looking for something in specific, reading very quickly. He also looks at the drawings of coats of arms "This one... and... this one, those are our best shots" 


One is a keep to the mountains to the North of Greenroad. "The knight in charge of that place seemed to have a sword that was said to be the bane of earth. The keep was overrun by orcs when the Relentless Age started and we are not sure if the weapon is still there. There's an old road leading that way. It's a day from Greenroad"

The other is a temple to the southeast, into the wilderness. "This temple was the resting place of many warriors. They were buried there with their weapons. One of them was a famous ranger who had a magical scimitar... it does not says which kind of bane had but I'm sure you'll find it there. The place is two days from here in the middle of nowhere..."


"What would you want to do first then?" Windstorm asks them.




*@Alaina*
Alaina follows the whispers that only she can hear. She finds a dead cat not far from the ruins of the university. Flies surround the small corpse, buzzing around in frenzy. 

Muninn starts pecking the eyes out of the cat. The voice's echoes seem to come from the cat.

"... _chiLD of moONliGHt... seEK reVEnge... fInD the singING FIRe." _



------------------------------






*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*

To Molly's surprise, Nestelle glomps her. "AH! YOU DID WELL!" she then goes to highfive Vicky. 

"We are to train until we get to a point where we could also take part on the war effort" Kholson approached them and gave a respectful nod to Dao. "Directly in at The Gate"

"Yes, we might become Generals ourselves! Most of the elementals aren't very bright you know. With our tactics and cunning, we can lead an army against the feathery upthight angels" Nestelle crossed her arms and smiled "We will be part of something greater than ourselves!"

"Of course, we need to be able to defend ourselves" Kholson interrupted the girl "The Battlefield is quite dangerous. If we go like this... we wouldn't even last 6 seconds." he says in a very serious and grim tone.


"Ah, but we will see you there. I'm sure of it" Nestelle reassured the teens. "We will be going now with Mica to some mission. Lanari will be back at night so you'll stay here taking care of the castle. Heh, don't destroy it while we are gone, alright? "


Mica, Kholson and Nestelle are about to leave. The group can rest 8 hours to regain the spells they casted. There's plenty of time left for the day. When you are ready, Dao will lead you to the lower chambers. There's basic mundane equipment available to you in the castle.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2011)

"Going back to Greenroad takes a while. So let us check out these ruins close by," Luke says. "I am guessing Dangil will pick up these items? I am not much of a scimitar person. But maybe we can reverse engineer those enchantments on them and apply them on other weapons?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> "Going back to Greenroad takes a while. So let us check out these ruins close by," Luke says. "I am guessing Dangil will pick up these items? I am not much of a scimitar person. But maybe we can reverse engineer those enchantments on them and apply them on other weapons?"



(( You are still in Greenroad. The universtiy is in the edge of the city. ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Let's go to the one that is closest!  We need to hurry!  Time is wasting!  We have to be able to beat those damn things!  I can't let them get the best of me!"  Anya pauses for a moment then looks around.  "I need to buy some stuff first though!  Draw us a map Windstorm so we know where to go!  Are you going to come with us?  LET'S GO!"  Anya is practically jumping in place and eying the door.


*Vicsun...*

'Beat the angels...' Vicsun thinks turning away from the others she was deep in thought of the things she had learned but turns back forcing a smile on her face.  "Good luck!"  She calls to the others and decides she needs to eat and relax to regain her spells before moving on.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2011)

Windstorm will draw them a simple maps with the directions to the Keep in the mountains. "I won't be able to go with you. If anything happens here, I would be required to protect the city at all cost. Another attack now while there's so many wounded would be disastrous"


He takes out a small key from his robes and hands it over to Luke and Anya. "That's the key to Edril's room... I don't know if the building is still standing but he had a chest with several little things he collected over the years. I'm sure he would like you to use them to stop the elementals. I'll be here if you need me" 


If the group goes to the Proffesor's building, they would find them in good condition. One side seems to have been burning from the outside, but there's no structural damage.  Inside Edril's room they'll find the place covered in books, parchment's and notes. 

The chest Windstorm told them about is



x10 Scroll of Magic Missile (cl1)
x3 Scroll of Ghost Sound
x1 Scroll of Know direction
x3 Scroll of Enlarge Person 
x3 Potions of Hide from Undead
1 wand of Resist Energy with 15 charges left
1 wand of Burning hands (all charges)

10 small gems 100gp each


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

((How many are we in team Eagle? Dangil, Anya, Nae, Luke, Molly? So 2 gems each))

Luke will put the scrolls and wands into the group pouch unless someone is capable of using them.

He'll go and purchase a belt of healing, a few more master work bolts and then is ready to head out.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2011)

(( Not Molly, Alaina   Also, there's Winny's character, Rafe who can use the scrols and wands... I believe  ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

((has winny been introduced? don't remember her introduction))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 30, 2011)

((yeah, Rafe was already introduced... I'm just waiting for something to happen before he does stuff! 

But really, he could use that Wand of Burning Hands... He can use the spell himself, but only four times a day at most and I'd rather keep those spell slots for stuff he can channel through his sword - so having that wand would give him a ranged alternative, which he currently lacks... Which is fine an' all since he's clearly meant to fight on the front lines))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2011)

((Nae can in theory use the resist energy wand.  Though hell if I know how I'll explain that in character  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2011)

"Enlarge person?! I could be a giant and squish those that are unjust with my heel?!"

Dangil paused and looked down between his legs. "Would EVERYTHING be enlarged?"

((Can we buy stuffs?))


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

"Dangil from what I remember hearing, everything would be enlarge," Luke says and pokes fun at Dangil. "Unsatisfied with the size?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2011)

"What? Oh no I was meaning if I needed to go pee would I cause a flood of unsanitary unholiness to wash away my foes? No I'm quite happy with my Barbarian meat sword." he said evisioning a tidal wave of light yellow.

((Don't ever let Dangil die!! ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2011)

(( Yes, you can go on shopping for more stuff ))



> "I'm quite happy with my Barbarian meat sword."



Esme coughs loudly. "Uhm, yeah, we better... >__>... uhm ... <__< look for equipment. This might be a little difficult. What would we need for the keep ruins? Any idea Luke?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Speaking of meat swords, I'm hungry and I need to find something that I can use when not so close up."  Anya thinks for a moment.  "Like a bow or sling or something..." her eyes go shiney at the thought.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

"Throwing axe sounds like what you need, Anya," Luke looks at how Anya's equipped and throwing axe fit right into her style.

"Hmm, I need something for when they are up and close. A chain shirt would be nice," Luke thinks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

*Jace*

Before resting, Jace approaches Molly. "You did really well in the fight," he says. "If nestle is right and we are going to fight angels, I'll bet you'll kill a lot of them." He waits for her answer carefully - something tells him Molly's heart isn't really into this, and he could make something of that.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2011)

(( AHAHAHA I knew it would get downsized to "Nestle" eventually! XD   Is Nestelle, but yeah, could be a nickname.  ))

Dao is good to lead the Elemental Team into the underground when they are ready.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

*Alaina*"You only get slightly bigger from those spells," she explained to Dangil though she was sure that it wouldn't go over as well as she hoped. She didn't really press the point but instead thought about the voices of those things that she heard from time to time and the last thing they had said to her. 


*Molly*
"Thank you," she told Jace. "I'm not sure if fighting cats will be the same as fighting angels, I imagine that its a lot different when it comes down to it and really I didn't like hurting the poor things," Molly said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2011)

*Dao*
Dao walks up to the chatting sorcerers and addresses them gruffly, "don't hurt yourselves patting your backs.  You did tolerably earlier but we have a mission ahead of us now.  And this is not against a set foe that we are expected to beat but rather an unknown foe."

"Focus on the foes in front of you before you go on to dreaming about fighting angels."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

The blonde rubs the back of her neck and looks toward the ground when Dao lectured them.  With a sigh Vicsun nods.  "Yes sir..."  She replies blinking back the tears for a moment then looks up smiling.  "Then we just have to try harder."  Vicsun grips her quarterstaff and straightens her shoulders.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM*

You can put a list of items you want to shop. 


@ELEMENTAL TEAM
With that Dao takes the sorcerers to the dark stairs below.  They arrive to a collapsed area where two medium Elementals are clearing a path. The party can squish through the opening and Dao can pass it without much problem. The place is in total darkness they would need a light to keep going.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2011)

*Nae*
Give up her precious shinies?  Never!  (Add to that the fact she doesn't have enough for anything cool yet)

*Dao*
((I assume you mean "the place was total darkness and those with lesser, fleshy, eyes would need a light to continue."))

Dao will wait for the others to crawl through the wreckage and (I assume) produce a light before moving on.  He'll take point about 20' ahead of the party.  Close enough to get back if there's trouble but still scouting.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

"It is really dark..."  Vicsun mumbled then casts dancing lights so that they can see.  She follows behind with her shoulders held straight though she seems a bit apprehensive.

*Anya...*

Anya is going to look for ranged weapon.  ((Muk suggested the throwing axes.  I can't seem to find them anywhere...  :/))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2011)

(( Yes, Jace, Vicky and Molly will need some light. At least. ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2011)

> Axe, throwing	8 gp	1d4	?2	(Range 10 ft.)	2 lbs.	S



((They would be for Mid-Close range attacks. If she wants something with more range, I would recommend a Javelin for the same cost, damage and weight. I could even see Anya running around, poking holes on bad people.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2011)

*Anya...*

The gnome, frustrated with her inability to help when it came to long ranged attacks decided she needed to be very prepared for next time.  She will buy:

Axe, throwing 8 gp 1d4 ?2 (Range 10 ft.) 2 lbs. S 

AND

Javelin, throwing 8 gp 1d4 ?2 (Range 10 ft.) 2 lbs. S   ((  She would do that.))

((  Anya has always been one for overkill.  Recommend anything for Spots?  Or anything else Anya might need?))


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2011)

Chain Shirt (1) 90 gp AC +4, Dex +4, ACP -2
Healing Belt (1) 750 gp
Bolt Drow Poison (1) 100gp
Bolts, Masterwork (100) 70gp
Spear, boar (1) 5gp 1d8 x2
Total: 1015 gp

Savings: 1090
Final: 75gp


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2011)

*@Elemental Team - Jace, Dao, Vicsun, Molly (+ Squirrel)
* Vicsun sends her dancing lights a little ahead of them so they can see better. The lights give enough light like a torch. Dao walks a few feet in front of the sorcerers guiding them through the tunnel. The place is cold, full of moist and cobwebs. Small cells are open along the hallway, their doors rotten or broken from the hinges. 

Suddenly, Dao feels suddenly as_something_ starts moving along the walls and floor of the tunnel towards them. They are several small creatures... too many! They are at 20ft and approaching.  

Perception Checks + Initiative!!


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


*@EAGLE TEAM - Dangil, Anya, Alaina, Luke, Rafe
*

With everything settled, Anya gets Spot ready. Somehow, the pony managed to escape the fire from the stables, rounded the other mule and was waiting patiently for Anya's return munching in a garden across the street from the stable. (( Like a boss ))

The squad get their stuff onto the cart ready to go to the Northern ruins in the mountains. It will take them a day to get there.

As they leave, Nae spots Alahassa's hawk in the sky and he screams like saying a farewell to the young druid. Not before long, the city is left behind, hidden among the beautiful Ythivand forest. 

Ahead of them, rises the great formations of the Lost Man Mountains:

*Spoiler*: __ 









The mountain range is a natural barrier that goes from the beginning of the Plains of Adrak, shielding Norinias all along its northern border and goes to the West ending in the sea... Sadly, the western par of the range was lost to barbarian tribes, orcs and other dangers long ago (which means none of you have actually seen the sea). The keep should be right in the edge of those tribes territories.


(( you can talk if you like while we resolve the battle from Elemental Team ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vicsun...*

Perception:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Init:
1d20+1
9+1 = 10

*Anya...*

"You are a damn awesome pony, Spots!"  Anya says as they are plodding along and patting the strong neck of her steed.  "He did a good thing!"  She said to nobody in particular.  "So what do you think we will find?  Anything going on in this direction that any of you know about?  I can't wait to use my new weapons on something.  It will be interesting to see what these special swords do.  Wish I could use one but Dangil should be fine.  Though I don't know how he will be able to wield all of those.  Are the rest of you going to use them?"  She rambles as they move along.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

*Jace*

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10

Initiative:
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2011)

*Dao*
Dao tenses as he senses the vibrations of the creatures, "a swarm of -- something -- approaches through the walls, make yourselves ready as you can!"

Init:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

Perception:
1d20+10
7+10 = 17

*Nae*
((Scimitar actually used to be a defining weapon for Druids, they were just about the only person you'd ever see use them.  Of course this was before 3e balanced weapons a bit.  The scimitar used to be clearly inferior to a long sword so there was little reason to ever use one))

"Metal claw?"  Nae looked at Dangil's sword curiously, "Nae prefers the metal tooth, stab deeply and pin prey down.  Keep hide in better shape that way."  She pats the worn end of her spear softly.  "But metal claws hurt corrupted ones more?  Nae can try."


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

"Anyone wanna make a bet, how many orcs s/he's going to slay?" Luke asks as they make their way to the fort.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)

*Molly
*initiative: 1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)


perception: 1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)


Molly will hang back, as she's not that sure of herself yet. She keeps her hand clasped as she waits to see what happens. 


*Alaina *
As they travel toward the mountains, with Muninn keeping pace slightly above them Alaina seems to regard the mountains with some reverence. For a long while she says nothing but without glancing at anyone else in the group she sighs. "The mountains were my home, my tribe spent countless centuries in them...though these are more lush than the one's back home..." her words trailed off after that.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

Jace couldn't make out what was moving ahead. Dao and Vicsun had a little trouble to realize what was there too... whatever it was, it was making rustling sounds, like hundreds of dry leaves moved by the wind.

But Molly managed to see them. It was a swarm, no... TWO SWARMS OF SPIDERS. Thousands of tiny black spiders moving as one directly towards them at a constant seep. They seemed like a black wave trying to engulf everyone! 

The squirrel in her shoulder gave a high pitch EEK! and tried to hide inside her robes.

*Actions for 5 rounds!!*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Statblock_ 



HP: 20
Resist Acid: 5
25% chance immunity to sneak attacks, critical hits
25% chance immunity to paralysis, sleep, stun

Mv: 20', Burrow 20' (Dirt), Burrow 10' (Stone)

AC:    19 = 10 +1[Dex] +6[Wis] + 2[NAC]
FF:    18 = 10 +6[Wis] + 2[NAC] 
Tc:    17 = 10 +1[Dex] +6[Wis]

Fort:     +6 = +2[Monk] +4[Con]
Ref:      +3 = +2[Monk] +1[Dex]
Will:    +10 = +2[Monk] +6[Wis] +2[Feat]
      +2[Trait] vs. Fear

BAB:    +0[Monk]
CMB:    +4 = +0[BAB] +4[Str]
      +2 Grappling 
CMD:    21 = 10 +0[BAB] +4[Str] +1[Dex] +6[Wis]
      +2 Grappling




Dao shifts his grip on his staff to make broad attacks against the swarm of tiny creatures, and readies to flurry against them.

He'll hold his initiative until the swarm is in range so he can get a full attack each round.  He'll also step back slowly (5' step) if he gets swarmed hoping to attack the creatures as they advance on him.


*Spoiler*: _actions_ 





Round 1:



*Spoiler*: _actions_ 



Attacks:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damage:
  1d6+7
5+7 = 12

1d6+7
2+7 = 9

Round 2:
Attacks:
  1d20+4
13+4 = 17

1d20+4
10+4 = 14

Damage:
  1d6+7
3+7 = 10

1d6+7
6+7 = 13

Round 3:
Attacks:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Damage:
  1d6+7
1+7 = 8

1d6+7
5+7 = 12

Round 4:
Attacks:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Damage:
  1d6+7
3+7 = 10

1d6+7
4+7 = 11

Round 5:
Attacks:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damage:
  1d6+7
3+7 = 10

1d6+7
2+7 = 9

AoO Attacks:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

1d20+4
3+4 = 7

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

1d20+4
8+4 = 12

AoO Damage:
1d6+7
2+7 = 9

1d6+7
2+7 = 9

1d6+7
2+7 = 9

1d6+7
4+7 = 11

1d6+7
4+7 = 11


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

To help you visualize:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Kuno (Aug 5, 2011)

*shudders*  I could have done with out the visuals.  


Will get a post up tonight at some point...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> "Anyone wanna make a bet, how many orcs s/he's going to slay?" Luke asks as they make their way to the fort.



The cleric shook her head lightly. "I really hope we don't find much resistance. I _hate_ orc blood." she said almost shuddering from the thought of their last battle against such creatures.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2011)

"Come on, honestly, after what we just experienced? You hope not to find any? Especially if there is some great treasure to be had?
Bards always sing of great adventure with heroes who go slay some orcs to save a princess. Hmm, we need a bard in our group," Luke says sarcastically. His tone hints that he isn't all to serious and is trying to make light of the past situation.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> "Come on, honestly, after what we just experienced? You hope not to find any? Especially if there is some great treasure to be had?
> Bards always sing of great adventure with heroes who go slay some orcs to save a princess. Hmm, we need a bard in our group," Luke says sarcastically. His tone hints that he isn't all to serious and is trying to make light of the past situation.



Esme frowned at the thought. "Orc blood stinks. The less I get in my clothes, the better. Besides, the teachings of Iora talk about using violence as the very last resort. Don't believe I take joy on crushing people's skull with my mace"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2011)

"I shall sing and inspire us all to victory!

Team Eagle the elite of all time
Please tap your feet and listen to this rhyme!
Dangil is amazing, true and oh so very great
His muscles look better in oil and is never ever late!
Except this one time when I had drank all night
My father came to my room and gave me a big fright!
So much so I wet myself but I was only 10
I probably should not have been drinking all the way back then!
It was supposed to put hair on my chest but look I have none
I don't have any on my arms or legs or even on my bum!
They say I'm not man enough because of my hairless skin
But tell that to hairy orcs when I chop them down and win!"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2011)

*Anya...*

"That was amazing!  We don't need a bard!  Now sing about how we will all kill a bunch of orcs!  Of course I kill the most don't forget!  NOW SING!"  Anya with big shiny eyes commands the barbarian.


*Vicsun...*

“What is it?”  Vicsun's eyes widen and she begins sending her spells toward the spiders.  “Nobody said anything about those...”  ((When she sees they are spiders.))

Init:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6  ((Frozen with fear!  ))


*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 16
AC: 11 = 10 + 1 [dexterity] 

Saves
Fort: +2
Ref: +1
Will: +7


Round 1:  Vicsun will use her acid splash on the creature.
Attack:
1d20+2
20+2 = 22
Damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4
((It's the fear!  lmao))

Round 2:  Vicsun will use her element ray of acid!
Attack:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6
Damage:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6

Round 3:  Again she will throw the acid of her elemental ray while making sure she stays away from them.
Attack:
1d20+2
20+2 = 22
Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Round 4:  Vicsun will change and use her ray of frost.
Attack:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18
Damage:
1d3+0
1+0 = 1

Round 5:  She will then use her elemental ray once again.
Attack:
1d20+2
11+2 = 13
Damage:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2011)

(( Need Molly and Jace's actions ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

*Molly*HP: 21
AC: 12 (before mage armor) 


Init: 1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11)


Molly will stay near the back and cast like a mage should! She's going to cast shield first. 


Round Two: 
Molly uses her Elemental Ray
1d6 → [3] = (3)


Round Three: 
Molly will use Ear Piercing Scream: 
1d6 → [6] = (6)


Round Four: 
Crossbow Attack: 
1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)


(that's not hitting) 


Round Five: 
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)


Damage: 
1d8 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Jace*

Initiative: 1d20+1 → [1,4] = (5) ((Faaaaaaaaaaaaail)


Stats: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 22
Saves:
Fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +4





Actions: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1:*
Jace makes sure he's behind Dao and targets the nearest swarm, casting _Elemental Ray_ until everything dies.
Attack: 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)

*Round 2*
Jace keeps using _elemental ray_ on the swarm.
Attack: 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)

*Round 3*
Attack: 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)

*Round 4*
Attack: 1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3)

*Round 5*
Attack: 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Damage: 1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

((Already got the initiatives 9v9 ))


JACE -20
DAO -14
SPIDERS -11
VIC   -10
MOLLY - 10


ROUND 1
Jace calls upon the fire of his soul and hurls a ray towards the closest swarm, giving off an ugly burning smell. The swarm keeps moving.

Dao takes a defensive stance waiting for the swarm to get closer. Once the spiders are at range, he unleashes a furry of blows... that does nothing. The spiders are too small to make any sustancial damage! They crawl up his skin covering him completely. Jace is surprised as the spiders also get him. They cover a wider area than he expected (10ft each). They bite them in every possible place.


Jace Fort 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20) PASS
Damage 1d6 → [2] = (2)


Dao Fort 1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) FAILS
The poison entered his blood stream. He felt weakend by it. 
Damage 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
Poison 1d2 → [1] = (1) STR

The second swarm slowly passes the towards Molly and Vicsun. 


Vicsun gasps in surprise but its able to move away back from the swarm as Molly casts shield on herself. Vicky casts Acid Splash and there's a hizzing sound as big chunk of the swarm.



ROUND 2

Jace tries to back off from the swarm, quite freaked out by the spiders. He shakes them off his head and face and once outside of it, he casts another elemental ray, trying to not hurt Dao.


Dao realize the futility of his attacks and burrows where the spiders can't get him. Seems like only the magic of the sorcerer will have to do. He feels the poison in his body trying to do more damage, but he manages to fight it off.


The spiders move again towards Jace. He's surrounded again by diminutive bites. 

Fort Save 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14) PASS
Damage 1d6 → [1] = (1)

The other swarm keeps moving towards the girls.

Vicsun lets out a small scream and shoots an acid ray towards the swarm. 


The air around Molly fills with electricity as she motions her hand towards the swarm approaching them. A small bolt of electricity hits them but it doesnt stop them. The girls back away more.



Round 3

Jace is getting desperate here! He does his best to stumble out of the swarm once again and shoots back the elemental ray. Several of the spiders fall charred by it, but the swarm keeps moving.


Dao reappears from the other side of the swarm.

Seems like the spiders want some Jace for dinner and once again try to engulf him.  

Jace Fort save 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6) FAILS
This time the bites are too much and he feels the poison making it way through his vains. (-1 Str)


The other swarm tries in vain to trap the girls. They are too far.


Vicsun uses one last time her magic towards the spiders. The swarm finally looks disabled and all the tiny spiders scatter dissappearing through small cracks and holes in the walls. Vicky and Molly see Jace is in trouble.


Molly casts the Piercing Scream but is not very effective. 



Round 4

Jace is getting desperate and steps back cursing at the spiders. His hands shoot the elemental ray, scorching the remaining of the swarm to the ground. (-1 str)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2011)

((Blunt melee attacks don't harm swarms in Pathfinder?  That's different from 3.5))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

((

"A swarm has no clear front or back and no discernible anatomy, so it is  not subject to critical hits or flanking. A swarm made up of Tiny  creatures takes half damage from slashing and piercing weapons. A swarm  composed of Fine or Diminutive creatures is immune to all weapon damage."

Swarms are clearly a bitch. 

))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2011)

((Ouch))

Dao brushes the remaining spiders from his body mumbling foul oaths under his breath, "annoying pests, but if they had one neck so that I could snap it."  He thinks a moment staring at the scattered remains, "but they are not what threatened the elementals sent here.  The Earth brethren could have easily fled even if they could not harm them."

"It does bring question though, vermin in such numbers must have a steady supply of food, take care as we advance."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

(( In fact swarms also are supposed to be immune to targeted spells, but I feel that's pushing it. I ruled half damage from the spells instead. ))

*200XP for DAO, JACE, VICSUN AND MOLLY*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM
*
Esme cheers on both Anya and Dangil singing. Not long after,  There's a thin column of white smoke coming from there... 

From the side they are coming, they can't see much of the structure.

(( Survival, Perception checks ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2011)

Nae Perception:
1d20+12
1+12 = 13

Nae Survival:
1d20+13
5+13 = 18

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

Ghost Survival:
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

((Gah I wish these dice were real so I could lock them in the freezer for a while))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Wow..."  The gnome looks toward the keep peeking out at them.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+0:
13,+0
Total:13

Percep:
Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

Spots...

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19

Percep:
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

((  Stupid pony!  lol  I guess someone has to take care of Anya...))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

soulnova said:


> *@EAGLE TEAM
> *
> Esme cheers on both Anya and Dangil singing. Not long after,  There's a thin column of white smoke coming from there...
> 
> ...



((Finally, Rafe is up!! ))

*Survival: *1d20 ; [2] = 2
*Perception:* 1d20 ; [12] = 12

((Rafe clearly doesn't get out much.  ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

Luke

Survival:
1: 19 + 1 = 20

Perception:
2: 15 + 1 = 16

"OOOOo a tower," Luke comments. "It's got a really nice scenery."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM
*
Nae and Luke realize parts of the surrounding areas have been burned down. They can't tell if it was on purpose or accidental.

Luke gets glimpses of bones in the side of the road. They seem to be of some kind of humanoid. (( Knowledge Nature )) They have been clearly crushed and/or stabbed. They have been there for about some months now. The animals have left clean the bones from any meat. 


The way the keep was constructed over the hill leaves only one single path to the entrance. It had been a formidable fortress back in the old days, but now it's working as a disadvantage for them. The keep is clearly occupied but, from their view point, they cannot see any sentries.


*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*
The group advances towards the darkness of the tunnel, trying to avoid any cobwebs. The hallway makes a 90? turn to the left, and it opens to what it could be described as a  big and almost empty storage area. Almost empty. 

(( Perception checks Dao, Molly, Vicsun, Jace))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2011)

*Anya...*

"Maybe if we ask nicely we can get the sword!"  Anya says cheerily.  She spurs Spots into a faster trot so they can get there.

*Vicsun...*

"Feeding?"  Vicsun gives a shudder, the last thing she wanted to think about was what that many spiders would be eating.  "Not what I thought this would be..."  She thinks back at what was said to bring her here as she looks around...

Percep:
Roll(1d20)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

...but her thoughts and fears have her seriously distracted.

((Oh for the love of... ))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

"Wait a second," Rafe said, kneeling over the bones, "These are..."

*Knowledge (Nature): *1d20+5 ; [14,5] = 19


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> "Wait a second," Rafe said, kneeling over the bones, "These are..."
> 
> *Knowledge (Nature): *1d20+5 ; [14,5] = 19




... Orcs and goblins bones. Seems like they have been fighting each other for a while now.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

"Hmm, I hope the animals had a good meal. It looks like it anyways," Luke comments on the bones.

"Maybe they've got a boomerang, too. Hmm, though I do wanna try and build myself a new crossbow, hmm, decisions decisions."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2011)

Dao Perception:
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27



*Nae*
Nae bites her lip and inspects the skeleton, "if big-ears and snout-noses are fighting here it might be best to move quietly.  They might not be looking for others to fight."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2011)

*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*
The dancing lights of Vicsun follow Dao ahead of the party, they light the spacious room and suddenly, at the opposite corner Dao and Molly catch a sudden movement. (( Molly has Darkvision 60ft))

There was a creature there, Humanoid, but neither Dao or Molly managed to get its details. As soon as the Dancing lights came into view... the creature surrounded itself with an impenetrable magical darkness in that corner.

===============================================

*
@EAGLE TEAM*

Esme nodded at Nae. "We should be careful then. Would it be best if Anya went ahead to scout the place before we act? Any other suggestions?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2011)

((Drow?))

*Dao*
"Stay alert, something is here."  He advances slowly putting a short distance between the party and himself.

((How big is the "dark" area?))


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2011)

Luke looks around for some high ground or high place from where they could setup a camp to wait for Anya to return to. Or someplace that looks like they could defend better than just the open space.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2011)

*Anya...*

"YUP!  YUP!  YUP!"  Anya practically squealed and jumped down from Spots.  "Keep an eye on him!"  She said and scurries on ahead.

Percep:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

Stealth:
1d20+13
18+13 = 31


*Vicsun...*

"Right..."  Vicsun mumbled to Dao and moved slowly behind him, though staying a distance back she readies herself.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Drow?))
> 
> *Dao*
> "Stay alert, something is here."  He advances slowly putting a short distance between the party and himself.
> ...



The area is a square of 60ft/side. There are broken crates, barrels and is full of mold. The place is really humid.

(( will wait for other actions))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2011)

*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*
Dao closes in towards the darkness but he cannot see or sense any more movement inside it. Is blindsense at 20 ft seem to indicate there's nothing there. The darkness still cover that corner of the room.



*@EAGLE TEAM*
@Anya
The gnome moves silently through the bushes, hiding behind tree's and rocks, making her way towards the keep. The dirt road goes around the hill and up. Not before long she catches a glimpse of a group of armed goblins ahead (5), sitting around a fire where an old gobling is cooking something in a pot.  

_"Hurry up useless! If you can't even cook then maybe we should put you in the cell with the rest!_"  one of the goblins demanded to the old one as he hurried up moving the contents of the pot. He served the strange stew on small almost broken clay bowls and passed them around "_Bah, it would have to do for now_" 

Anya can hear someone arguing ahead of this group, but there's no way she could try to sneak without walking where they are.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2011)

*Anya...*

'Hmm...' Anya thinks as she listens to the group.  For a moment she contemplates trying to get through but changes her mind.  Quickly though quietly she will rush back to the group.

When she gets there she grins widely.  "Looks like we have some goblins to take care of!  They are eating at the moment and though I hate to interrupt a meal I think we should catch them while they aren't looking since there was a few.  Five I think and they looked well armed."  Anya takes a deep breath.  "They also said something about being put in a cell with the rest, well the one goblin said when he was yelling at another one to hurry up with the cooking and...wait...anyway I heard some other arguing too but I couldn't close enough without taking those guys on.  Though I'm sure I could have taken them I just figured it would be better if I had you guys along just to make sure."  She grins widely and starts to head back to where the goblins had been.

*Vicsun...*

"H-hello?"  Vicsun calls out toward the shadows figuring if it hasn't attacked yet maybe it won't.  At least she hopes so.  "A-are you okay?"  She calls out again then swallows hard.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2011)

"Interesting indeed. We shall greet them cordially and should things get ugly we shall smite them!"

"Smite - I like that word."

Dangil said strolling towards the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Dao*
Dao will pull back slowly from the darkness keeping his guard up.  He resisted the urge to set up an ambush of his own, he was charged with the care of the mages he couldn't expose them to danger.

But he also bit his tongue, likely the creature was as blind in the darkness as he was, no need to advertise his position.  Either one of the mages would dispel the darkness or the magic would fade in time, it was only a matter of waiting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2011)

*Molly*
Molly's not as brave as the others, she hangs back with her staff held tight between her hands Vicsun calls out to the creature through the blackness. She speaks up in a nervous tone. "Maybe someone could...um...cast a light spell in there...that would get rid of the darkness right?" she asked, but it seemed more of a suggestion. 

*Alaina*
The word of the Goblins doesn't seem to phase her much, Alaina sits and listens as the others plot. But her raven, Muninn has another idea. "I could try and fly over them and get a look, if I'm really high up and really quiet I doubt they'll see me," he said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

*@ELEMENTAL TEAM*

Molly, Vicsun and Jace know this kind of magic might take sometimes more than 10 minutes to dissipate. Their light spells are too weak to counter this darkness. No one answers Vicsun's question.

Dao gets back, who knows what's on the other side of the darkness? As he is stepping towards the sorcerers, a bolt springs from the darkness and barely misses his head and grassing his ear. It crashes against the hard rock of the dungeon.

INITIATIVES!


*@EAGLE TEAM*

Esme reaches for Dangil and Anya telling them to wait for a second "I guess, it would be the best if we send Munnin first if Alaina is fine with it. We must learn our enemies' numbers and weakness before we strike"


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2011)

"Nah, let's go," Luke looks rather impatient. "Can't hurt to slice and dice a few goblins!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2011)

Dao


*Spoiler*: _statblock_ 




HP: 17/20 Resist Acid: 5 25% chance immunity to sneak attacks, critical hits 25% chance immunity to paralysis, sleep, stun  Mv: 20', Burrow 20' (Dirt), Burrow 10' (Stone)  AC:	19 = 10 +1[Dex] +6[Wis] + 2[NAC] FF:	18 = 10 +6[Wis] + 2[NAC]  Tc:	17 = 10 +1[Dex] +6[Wis]  Fort:	+6 = +2[Monk] +4[Con] Ref:	+3 = +2[Monk] +1[Dex] Will: 	+10 = +2[Monk] +6[Wis] +2[Feat]       +2[Trait] vs. Fear




Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
16,+1
Total:17

Dao frowned, they were up against an opponent that could 
apparently see through magical darkness and was either flying
or could otherwise hide his presence.  "Fall back, there's no
point fighting here."

He'll withdraw with the others out of the room.  Once he's
out of the room he'll burrow into the stone and set up an
ambush of his own.

Stealth: (he's functionally invisible with cover)
Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

*@EAGLE TEAM
*
Esme nods at Luke and lets go of Anya and Dangil, following them close behind. As they go up the road around the hill they clearly smell of something cooking. It doesn't smell good. The goblins seem to be pretty eating and haven't spotted them yet. 

(( If you are going to attack, post initiatives and actions ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2011)

Nae:

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Attacks (Bow):
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Ghost will provide cover for Nae but generally stay back from the fighting.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2011)

(())


*Initiative:* 1d20+6 ; [17,6] = 23

*Round 1:* Rafe will expend a single point from his Arcane Pool to provide his sword with a +1 enhancement bonus (all attack rolls with it are now +6). He will then cast Shield as he closes in on the enemy (his AC is now 20).

*Round 2:* Rafe will use his Spellstrike ability to channel the Shocking Grasp through his sword (which grants +3 to attack rolls if used against an opponent with metal weapons or armour) for the next three turns.

_Attack:_ 1d20+6 or +9 ; [8,6] = 14
_Damage:_ 1d10+2 ; [9,2] = 11
_Shocking Grasp Damage:_ 2d6 ; [6,4] = 10

*Round 3:*
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 or +9 ; [14,6] = 20
_Damage:_ 1d10+2 ; [9,2] = 11
_Shocking Grasp Damage:_ 2d6 ; [4,4] = 8

*Round 4:*
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 or +9 ; [1,6] = 7
_Damage:_ 1d10+2 ; [5,2] = 7
_Shocking Grasp Damage:_ 2d6 ; [5,1] = 6

*Round 5: *Rafe will finish with a normal attack.
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [13,6] = 19
_Damage:_ 1d10+2 ; [3,2] = 5


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2011)

*Anya...*

“I wonder...”  Anya grabs her throwing axe and heaves before pulling out her hammer pick and charging forward.  “AAHHH!!!”

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  Throwing Axe:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Round 2:  Hammer Pick:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3






*Vicsun...*

Vicsun stays behind Dao and keeps her distance from the creature.  “I was trying to be nice!”  She calls to it and readies her spells.

((Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles. ))

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
17,+1
Total:18


*Spoiler*: __ 





HP: 16
AC: 11 = 10 + 1 [dexterity] 

Saves
Fort: +2
Ref: +1
Will: +7

Round 1: Vicsun will use her shield spell.
Attack:
N/A
Damage:
N/A

Round 2: Vicsun will use her summon monster spell.  She will summon a Resolute Badger.
Attack:
N/A
Damage:
N/A

Round 3: If Dao is near the creature Vicsun will use her ghost sounds spell to distract the thing.  If not she will use her acid splash spell..
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 4: Vicsun will then use her elemental ray.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Roll(1d6)+1:
5,+1
Total:6

Round 5: She will then use her elemental ray once again.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21

Roll(1d6)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

*:*

HP: 1d8+2 (10 hp) 
AC: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12

Saves:
Fort +4, 
Ref +5, 
Will +1 

Init:
Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

((Resist Acid, Cold, and Fire - 10

Rebuild Rules: Senses gains darkvision 60 ft.; Defensive Abilities gains DR and energy resistance as noted on the table; SR gains spell resistance equal to new CR +5; Special Attacks smite chaos 1/day as a swift action (adds Cha bonus to attack rolls and damage bonus equal to HD against chaotic foes; smite persists until the target is dead or the resolute creature rests).

Rage (Ex) - A badger that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and -2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.

A resolute Creature’s CR increases by +1 only if the base Creature has 5 or more HD. ))

Round 2: The badger will rush forward and attack with its claws.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Damage:
Roll(1d2)-1:
1,-1
Total:1

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Damage:
Roll(1d2)-1:
1,-1
Total:1

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Damage:
Roll(1d2)-1:
2,-1
Total:1

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Damage:
Roll(1d2)-1:
2,-1
Total:1


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2011)

Initiative:
   1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)

Luke will use rapid shot and fire away at the goblins.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




   r1
1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) 
   1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20) 

r2
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24) 
   1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21) 

r3
1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11) 


r4
reload

r5
1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) 
   1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 







*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




   r1
1d8 → [2] = (2) 
   1d8 → [2] = (2) 

r2
1d8 → [8] = (8) 
   1d8 → [7] = (7) 

r3
1d8 → [2] = (2) 



r4
reload

r5
1d8 → [5] = (5) 
   1d8 → [3] = (3)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2011)

(( Kuno, you can only summon elementals and non-divine creatures. It would have to be Enthropic-Badger (chaotic) or  Resolute-Badger(Lawful). ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

*Molly* 
She will be generally staying back from the action, as she is not even sure what's happening at the present time. She figures that the encounter earlier was luck. 

Molly's Stat Block:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Female N Aasimar Sorcerer, *Level* 2, *Init* +6, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 12, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Electricity Elemental Ray *   (1d6+1,  )
*  Quarter Staff * +1 (1d6/1d6,  )
*  Crossbow (light) * 3 (1d8, x2)
 (+2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 19, Cha 20
*Condition* None 




Init: 1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

Round One: 
Molly fires her elemental ray at the darkness, staying back as far as she can. 

Elemental Ray: 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)

Round Two: She's going to wait to see what the results of the actions of the others and herself turn out to be. 

*Alaina*
With a little bit of pout in her expression, Alaina goes on, reluctantly, with what the others want to do but that doesn't mean she will be in close on the fight. 

Stat Block:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Female Chaotic N Human Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* +3, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 30
*AC* 13, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +3, *Will* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Quarter Staff * 1 (1d6/1d6,  )
*  Crossbow (light) (Bolts) * 4 (1d8,  )
 (+3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 13, Cha 15
*Condition* None 




Init: 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)

Round One: Alaina stars by casting Mage Armor on herself, granting herself extra armor for protection from the goblins. 

Round Two - Five: 

Cross Bow Attacks: 
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)

Cross Bow Damage: 
1d8 → [6] = (6)
1d8 → [7] = (7)
1d8 → [4] = (4)
1d8 → [4] = (4)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2011)

*Jace*

Initiative: 1d20+1 → [15,4] = (19) 


Stats: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 22
Saves:
Fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +4
+2 on saves vs evocation (greater spell focus)





Actions: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1:*
Jace makes sure he's behind someone else and targets the thing, using _Magic Missile_ until it's safe to stop
Damage: 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)

*Round 2*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)

*Round 3*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3)

*Round 4*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)

*Round 5*
Damage: 1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2011)

*EAGLE TEAM*

Round 1
Luke's first bolt gets jammed in the crossbow and missfires. The second one is luckier and strikes one of the goblins through one of their bowls. He gags for a second and the goblins laugh until they realize there's sprouting actual blood from his neck.

Rafe enhaces his swords and casts shield as he gets closer to the goblins. Alaina also gets her defenses up.

Anya throws her new axe at the already hurt and surprised goblin and it hits him square in the head. 

Nae tenses an arrow in the strings of her bow and lets it fly straight to the open mouth of another goblin. 


Round 2
The goblins suddenly scream and drop everything they were doing, finally reacting in some orderly fashion and take out small short swords. Some other goblins rush down from around the corner to see what's happening. They have short bows. There are in total 5 sword goblins and 3 shortbow goblins.  

3 of them charge towards Rafe, yelling gibberish and curses. Only one of them manages to cut him on the side. (-4hp RAFE)


The other two goblins run towards Anya to avange their fallen comrades. "KILL KILL KILL!!" they chant. They try to flank her but only one also manages to strike her at all (-2 HP ANYA).


The three other ranged goblins point at Luke with his strange crossbow. Two small arrows hit him in the shoulder (-2HP LUKE). He repays them kindly, sending them to the afterlife in two quick pulls of the trigger. (2 ranged dead, 1 remaining)

Rafe imbues the sword with shocking power and overkills the unlucky goblin in front of him. "GRAAAaAAAaaaraRAR!" It falls to the ground motionless.

Alaina tries to shoot at the goblins, but they dodge without much trouble.

Anya waves her pick and strikes the nearest goblin in the chest. The goblin gags and falls dead. (2 shortsword dead, 3 remaining).

Nae shoots again at one of the goblins surrounding Rafe.


Round 3
The two goblins with Rafe don't seem too thrilled now, but still jump at him to try to stab him. Again only one manages to do any damage (-3HP RAFE)

The remaining ranged goblin gulps and shoots at Rafe, as he seems to be the most wounded. (-1HP RAFE) He then runs back up the hill shouting histerically. Anyone who knows Goblin can understand "Bring GURDOK!! BRING GURDOK!"


Luke misses his last bolt and starts reloading.

Rafe turns around and with a swift moves slices and electrocutes one of the goblins flanking him.

Alaina misses again her shot.

Anya hits the only goblin close to her but is not enough to kill him

Nae also doesn't have much luck this time.


Round 4
The remaining goblin with Rafe tries to flee, but Rafe is quicker and slash before he gets a chance to leave. The goblin is dead.


Luke is reloading his crossbow.


Rafe moves to help Anya and flanks him, but even then, the goblin manages to dodge it.

Alaina finally sends a bolt flying to the last goblin. he yelps and stops moving afterwards.



There's is noise from ahead. Screams and orders are getting shout around.


((Will post the Elemental team battle tomorrow))


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

attack 
*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

r7
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)


r8
reload

r9
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)

r10
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)






damage
*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d8 → [2] = (2)
1d8 → [6] = (6)


r7
1d8 → [6] = (6)


r8
reload 

r9
1d8 → [2] = (2)
1d8 → [8] = (8)

r10
1d8 → [8] = (8)
1d8 → [5] = (5)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2011)

*ELEMENTAL TEAM
*
*Round 1*
Dao tells the others to retreat thought the passage they came from. Three figures emerge from the darkness, and Molly and Dao can tell with their darkvision they have black skin, red eyes and the slender body of an elf. DROW! 

Two of them move each to opposite sides in a coordinated manner, trying to avoid Dao and engage the mages on melee, while the third one seem to handle the Oread. The drow smiles evily saying "Cal tona', usto." and with a slash of his drow rapier, make a terrible cut on Dao's chest. (-10 HP)


Molly casts elemental ray on one of the drows trying to get them and burns part of his face. He curses loudly "Dos orn yaith whol nindol, ssindossa!" as she retreats towards the exit.

Jace follows her too, the drows dangerously close to him. He raises his hand, sending a bolt of magic missiles to the same Drow Molly just wounded. They have clearly killing intent in their eyes! The drow is thrown back by the force of the missile and it doesn't move.

Vicsun moves to the entrance and once there she casts shield on herself. 

Just then, Dao sees a another figure emerging from the Darkness. Her hair flowing down, as the whitest spider silk, a face as beautiful as terrible. She does not hide behind a fake smile and charm as Lanari does. Her head crowned with a tiara resembling a black spider. "Elgg mina! Elgg mina jal!" she orders around at the other two remaining warriors. She rises a scepter on her hand looking directly at Vicsun. 

"Vrine'winith! Nindel zhah l' orn d'lil Orbb Valsharess!" the voice of the drow priestess resonates towards the girl and suddenly, she cannot move at all. She's is frozen into place, looking how the other drow slowly approaches her with a smirk and his rapier ready to cut her.


Molly feels the squirrel going crazy inside her clothes.



*-Will need Dao's and Molly's next actions and rolls, please-*


----------



## Vergil (Sep 2, 2011)

Init:

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Round 1

In a dazzling display he shall intimidate the foes that approach! (or try to )

Intimidate Dazzling display
1d20+7
6+7 = 13

Round 2

He throws his sword at whoever is foolish enough to run at him. 

1d20+8
3+8 = 11

Dmg: 
1d10+3
7+3 = 10

Round 3

Rage on! "I call forth the spirits of AWESOME!"

Negative spirit damage
1d4+2
3+2 = 5

Melee Attack
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Melee dmg
1d10+4
2+4 = 6

Round 4

Melee Atck
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

Dmg
1d10+4
10+4 = 14

Round 5

Melee atck
1d20+7
12+7 = 19

dmg
1d10+4
5+4 = 9


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2011)

*Dao*
((Did Dao go underground like I suggested?  If so how'd he get hit in the chest?))

Assuming he's underground he'll move forward to the newcomer and attack her.  Otherwise he'll attack whomever is most convenient.

Round 2:
Roll(1d20)+4:
1,+4
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7
((Yeah, gonna go ahead and assume that's a miss))

Round 3:
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+4:
13,+4
Total:17

Roll(1d6)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d6)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Round 4:
Roll(1d20)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16

Roll(1d6)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d6)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Round 5:
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16

Roll(1d6)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d6)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2011)

(( The drow warriors moved first. ;P ))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2011)

*Anya...*

“Where there is danger the gnome is sure to go!”  Anya grabs her weapons and begins charging forward.  “AAHHH!!!”

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  Hammer Pick:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 2:  Hammer Pick:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

*Molly *Stat Block:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Female N Aasimar Sorcerer, *Level* 2, *Init* +6, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 12, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Electricity Elemental Ray *   (1d6+1,  )
*  Quarter Staff * +1 (1d6/1d6,  )
*  Crossbow (light) * 3 (1d8, x2)
 (+2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 19, Cha 20
*Condition* None 



Molly casts  on the drow with the rapier coming at Vicsun. She backs away from the fight after casting the spell. 


Damage: 
2d4 → [1,4] = (5)


*Alaina*
Alaina uses her healing hex to heal Rafe: 


1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2011)

*Nae* (Not sure what I'm attacking though)

Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Ghost will provide defense for Nae (he attacks at +4 for 1d6+3 damage getting a free trip attack at +4 on a successful hit).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

*ELEMENTAL TEAM*

Dao engages the drow priestess trying to stop her from casting any more spells on the party. Sadly, he misses as she moves gracefully.

Molly fears she will not make it on time to cast her spell to save poor Vicsun from the drow coming at her, when suddenly, the little squirrel manages to jump from her shoulder to get in front of Vicsun, and unleashes a breath of fire upon the drow.

The dark elf screams and tries to evade the incoming flames, burning  just part of his arm. He is left in confusion as the tiny creature is engulfed in flames and starts hissing at him angrily.

The other drow, attacks Jace but his offensive was sloppy and Jace manages to evade him.

Molly takes this opportunity and casts her spell. The scimitar becomes too hot for the drow to handle and his other arm burst into flames. He moves it around desperately but he soon falls, cursing at the young sorceress.


Jace on the other hand keeps casting Elemental Ray on the remaining drow, effectively exploding his face in the process

Now, only the drow priestess is in the room with Dao. She doesn't seem to like the sudden turn of odds, but even then, she starts casting a spell. Oh no, Dao won’t let her. He gets an attack of opportunity and conects a well-placed punch on her stomach making her gag and loses concentration of the spell. He then proceeds to rain a flurry of blows in her face, with such force that she gets thrown back, never to get up again.

Seeing that the main menace has been neutralized, the squirrel turns back to its 'normal' state and climbs to Vicsun's head (who still is paralyzed).

*-END BATTLE*

*Rewards *
300 XP 
3 Rapiers
1 Masterwork Rapier
4 Hand Crossbows with Poison Bolts
3 Bucklers
3 Leather Armors
1 Masterwork Breastplate
1 Buckler +1
1 Golden Spider Tiara

(just remember there isn't a store nearby to sell these things. )


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

*EAGLE TEAM*

*ROUND 1*

Luke and Rafe give chase to the goblins up the hill and come around the curve to find the entrance of the fort's patio barricaded with stakes. Rafe take his time moving through them while Luke hangs back covering him with his crossbow.

"Gurdok! GURDOK!" the goblins scurry around.

Suddenly, from the main building, they hear a terrible howl and a big vicious wolf bolts ahead to meet them. It is a worg! The goblins form a defensive position at his side. "ELF MEAT!" he growls and snarls at the goblins "You wake me for THIS!? GO!" 

Luke shoots down one of the goblins at the worg's side.

Alaina moves carefully behind Rafe to heal him.

Anya charges ahead of Rafe, encountering the goblins head on. She hits him right in the neck, falling dead instantly. 

Dangil jumps in front of the goblins but his dazzling display, but is not very effective...

Nae stays back with Luke shooting from a distance and wounds one goblin in the leg.





*ROUND 2*

The wolf charges ahead against Rafe and snaps his jaws at him, missing by little. 

Luke realizes the worg is the biggest threat at the moment and tries to shoot him down. Gurdok yelps in pain as the bolt hits his eye.

Alaina finishes off the goblin Nae wounded.

Anya runs towards the worg and hits him with her pick on the side. He is not amused.


Dangil throws his Sword of Awesome to one of the goblins but manage to duck, avoiding decapitation. When Dangil recalls the weapon to his hand, the goblin turns pale and starts to run away.


Nae is not so lucky with her second shot.

The three remaining goblins try to attack Dangil. Only one of them misses (Dangil -4HP)



*ROUND 3*
The worg withdraws at the first opportunity, badly wounded. He leaps  from some debris near the fort's walls fleeing the scene.

Luke can't shoot him as he's out of bolts.

Alaina uses her crossbow againts the annying little green creatures but misses.

Dangil unleashes his inner rage and calls upon the spirits of awesome around him. _"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!"_




The goblins are thrown back badly damaged.

Nae finishes the one of them and the other two start running away in panic.


-*END BATTLE*


300 EXP

Perception Checks!


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

Wisdom:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

Luke will join up with the rest of the party. "Well, look at them run! We should probably be careful and give chase but not fall into a trap."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2011)

"Behold my Sword of Omens! Behold the Spirits of Awesome! Raaargh!" Dangil said with vigour, "Yes an excellent plan Luke!" He slaps him heartily on the back. 

Perception:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2011)

"YES!  Those stupid creatures don't know what hit them!"  Anya jumps up and down her hammer-pick high above her head.  "Alright let's get them before they get help!"  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2011)

Ghost Perception
Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6

Nae Perception
Roll(1d20)+12:
1,+12
Total:13

Apparently both are distracted by something


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

At the the back of the patio, mostly out of sight, Dangil suddenly catches glimpse of what appears to be someone knocked out and chained to a wall. It is appears to be a young man that requires assistance!! 

His hair looks unkmept and his clothes are almost all torn. You see he has scratches over his arms and chest but beyond that he doesn't seem wounded.

Anya gives chase to the goblins but they end up jumping down the hill.   She can't see where the worg went.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2011)

"A man in trouble! We must help him team Eagle!" Dangil yells and races to him, attempting to rip the chains from the wall.

strength (Im sure the DC is high on that but oh well, he'll try!)
1d20+3
18+3 = 21


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2011)

"Ah nuts."  Anya pouted as they ran away.  "YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF ME!"  she yells after them and shakes her weapon before turning back to the others, watching as Dangil attempts to pull the chain to the wall.  "I'll shall help!"  Anya calls and rushes over and tries helping Dangil free the man.

Strength:
Roll(1d20)+0:
5,+0
Total:5  
((    What do you expect from a rogue gnome?  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

Dangil can't rip the chains from the wall but this starts to wake up the man. 

"Wha- What!?" he tries to get away from the sudden movement, rather confused of what was happening. His black eyes go from Dangil to the rest of the group. "Who... who are you?" he looks at the motionless corpses of goblins littering the ground "Did you... kill them all?" he says rather surprised.

The chains are very strong. Unless you had a lockpick or the key, is very unlikely you will be able to break them.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2011)

"Let me see what I can do..."  Anya scowls as she walks over and glares at the locks.  "They are all gone.  Why don't you tell us about yourself while I look at these..."  She mumbles then gets to work.  "What is your name?  Why are you here?  Why are you chained up?  When did they do this?  Where are you from?  Start talking."  Anya says then concentrates on the task at hand.


((I have no idea what to roll so I am just tossing things out there.  Anya does have a set of thieves tools.  Let me know what I need or stuff...))

Disable Device:
Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28

Escape Artist:
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24

Slight of Hand:
Roll(1d20)+7:
12,+7
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

(( LOL, Disable Device is enough. Sleight of hand is for stealing though...  ))

"My name is..." he stops for a second when he sees Nae's wolf, but tries to not pay him attention. "... My name is Kelan. I'm... well, I'm not from around here." It doesn't take long for Anya to unlock the chains. Kelan massages his wrists and looks nervously at the entrance of the fort. "Is the worg dead? Did you kill him?" he asks concerned.

Anya, just because she feels like it, checks what's in the ragged pockets of Kalen while he's looking away. She finds a small piece of paper, a rugged note.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

"Worg?" Luke says, "I got him between the eye, but he ain't dead. Ran away like the little puppy he is."

"You still ain't telling us why you are here!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2011)

The young man lips form a thin line. "There's a problem in my town... a _wolf _problem. I thought maybe the worg might be able to help, for a price." he gets up slowly and looks at the chains. "Seems I was wrong"

"And you? Why did you came here?" he tries to keep his pants on. "erhm..."


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

"How did you intend to pay him? You don't look like a person to be able to afford a worg," Luke states the obvious, "unless of course ......."

Luke stares at the naked or half naked man. "Nah ... you wouldn't or would you?" Luke says in a suggestive tone, surrounding the naked man, grinning like he was playing a bad prank.

If Kelan bites on Luke's prank Luke will yell, "Dangil lock your chastity belt! This Kelan will steal it from you!"

If he doesn't bite Luke will answer in a more serious tone, "we are after treasure!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2011)

It takes Kalen a couple of seconds to get Luke. "...what would I-?.... Hey-... _*HEY! *_That's not it! C'mon!" he frowned offended and pointed at Luke, but he soon found he needed both his hand to keep his pants up. "Cows! I was going to offer him food! Alright!? I don't know, maybe a pig a month of something!"

Ghost raised his ears at the mention of the cow and pigs and his tail started wagging in anticipation.  Nae could tell he was getting hungry. 

"_No_, you don't get any of that" Kalen told Ghost as he was speaking to a bad behaved child. Kalen seemed wary of the wolf. Ghost suddenly dropped his ears and stopped wagging like he had understood the human and looked up to Nae.  


*Spoiler*: _Nae_ 



 Funny... Ghost doesn't usually care what people are talking about. But he certainly got that bit quite clear.




"A treasure? Well... I guess you might find it. They took me inside when I arrived... the place is very filthy and lots of bones inside. I don't know if those were snacks of the worg or they were already there. Several tombs too. I guess the goblins where trying to open them." he said without much interest, as he still seemed very worried about the worg. "Uhm, I... I better leave now. No use for me inside. You seem to handle yourself just fine. I would only get in your way"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2011)

"Wait.  Wait.  Wait.  Wait."  Anya says before he can turn to leave.  She stands looking at him one hand balled into a fist.  "That worg looked like he was ready to tear us limb from limb and make us its special dinner.  But you...."  She pauses for a moment and walks around him.  "You were just chained up, beaten a bit maybe, but not really the worse for wear.  Something doesn't seem quite right."  Anya watched him for a moment longer.  "I call worgshit.  Something else is going on.  You better spit it out before we decide to get it another way."  she waited glancing at the people in the party and hoping they might trust her on this.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

"Well..." Luke looks at his scanty, "I just reloaded Scanty here, might as well use the loaded magazine for something useful!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2011)

Kalen went pale. "Wait, no wait!" he raised his hands int he air. His pants fell. "dammit" 

"Look, you _*REALLY*_ don't want to do that" he warned Luke looking worried at the crossbow. "You won't like me if you do that, please. Just let me go. It would be better for you all" he looked up at the sky like trying to get what time it is. "If I get wounded... I can't be responsible for what happens to you. PLEASE"


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

"Anya, you make him talk. I don't feel like playing the bad guy," Luke says. He's still pointing the tip of his crossbow at Kalen.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2011)

"How about we just toss you right back in those chains."  Anya then circles around him, the one hand still in a fist.  "Or you can make this easy on yourself and just tell us the truth."  She grinned at him.  "Just explain exactly why you needed to talk to the worg.  I mean there are better people to help you deal with wolves.  Hell I bet we would even do that."  Anya glared up at him.  "Don't make me sick the barbarian on you and lock those chains back up!"  she was acting like she was twenty feet tall and invincible.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2011)

He looks back at the chain, a painful smile appears in his face. _"Maybe it would be for the best"_ he says under his breath.

He turns his head at Anya and the others. "My town does indeed have a wolf problem. _*Me.*_"


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2011)

"So the puppy ran away from its master?" Luke doesn't feel threatened. "Or were you here to try and find a cure?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2011)

"What?" Kalen frowned "No, I have no master. A wolf, or something looking like a wolf, bit me when I was trying to defend my horse. It ran away and I was fine until the next month, when I _turned_. I didn't know what was happening at first, but then my brother told me what he had seen. The townsfolk were starting to suspect something was amiss with me and I ran away. I don't want to hurt anybody." 

"I wanted to see if the worg knew anything... it seemed like he did, but he wanted me to become that monster again..." he looked back at the chains "He would only release me when I accepted the beast. _'I'll free you when you free yourself from your human chains'_"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2011)

"Really?"  Anya began to chuckle then shook her head.  "Yeah, it wanted you to become the wolf and stay the wolf.  To become another one.  You know what?  Back in the chains!"  She looked at the sky and remembered they had thought about making camp, it was getting late.  

Before he could object, she walked over and held one up, with a bit of a struggle.  "Don't worry it won't be forever just tonight.  We know some people in the elf village, oh wait.  Do you think you would play fetch?  Do you find Ghost attractive?"  She whistled at him like she would any dog and began to giggle again as she shook the chains.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2011)

"I don't know... the worg seemed to imply that if I transformed on my own will, I'd giving to the same killing lust the monster had" ((Change Alignment)) he sighed and let himself get chained again. "I certainly don't want to become that. There must be a cure, right? Do you think the elves have an answer?"




> Before he could object, she walked over and held one up, with a bit of a struggle. "Don't worry it won't be forever just tonight. We know some people in the elf village, oh wait. Do you think you would play fetch? Do you find Ghost attractive?" She whistled at him like she would any dog and began to giggle again as she shook the chains.


He frowned in disgust "What? That wolf is male to start with. And i'm not someone's pet!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2011)

An unlady like snort came from Anya then she cleared her throat.  "Sorry.  Sorry.  It was just a joke."  the smile and joy in her eyes couldn't be erased and she shook the chains again.  "Let's get you locked back up so I can look around for stuff."  She said looking up at him then the smile faded quickly.  "Hurry up.  We don't want anything bad to happen."  She realized then that she was probably the perfect size for a meal.  "Then we will talk about the elves and how we might be able to help each other okay?"

If he gets locked up she will continue to talk.  "So what was going on here?  I get about the worg but what was up with the goblins?  Is there anything interesting around here?  How long have you been here?  Where did you come from?  How long since you were bitten?  Do you think the worg would have helped you?  Do you think he will be back?  What can you tell me about this place?"  She will fire off the questions and begin looking around.  "Are you hungry?"  

Perception check:
Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2011)

Kalen shook his head "woah slow down!" he sat already chained. "Look, I've been here for a couple of days. We knew the goblins were working for the worg for a while now. I don't know, maybe a year or two... before  that, there was a group of orcs in here but we don't know what happened to them and didn't care. Dealing with the goblins was easier."

"I got bitten a couple of months ago. I have turned thrice as far as I know. Twice on full moon and once in a brawl-..." he sighed a little depressed "That didn't end well. My brother was the only witness of that one and nothing happened to him (_thank the gods_). Afterwards he told me to run away... it was too dangerous to stay in the town. For me and them."

"And yes, I'm hungry"


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2011)

"We do have some rations to share," Luke looks at him. "Still we need to finish finding our treasure first before we deal with your wolf problem. Any idea where it might be? It's something shiny and magical"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2011)

"Not at first glance. Sorry, I didn't spend much time inside and I was paying attention to the decoration. I had furrier problems" Kalen shook his head. "Good luck with that then"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2011)

Dangil wasn't quite understanding (as per usual) what was going on. 

"A wolf bit you? And then you turned? Hmm 3 times... twice on a full moon and once in a fight?" Dangil rubbed his head and concentrated hard. "I used to be good at these games, they called it Guess Who in my village...I can do this..."

"Furrier problems...and you're naked...."

"Ah! You turned into a streaker with fur!" Dangil concluded triumphantly. "Yes! Well we all go through moments where we feel like running through the village naked and standing a top of a rock waving ones doo-das around. No matter son there's no need to see the Borg about that"

Dangil was getting a great many things wrong, Anya whispered into the ear of Dangil.

"Oh! Oh right, yes, that makes more sense...Hm, I've never fought a Werewolf before. Are they mighty opponents? I imagine you would be and you seem like a very nice fellow.  Perhaps you'd like to join Team Eagle and our quest for Justice and saving all of humanity from Elementals?" Dangil beamed.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2011)

> "Ah! You turned into a streaker with fur!" Dangil concluded triumphantly. "Yes! Well we all go through moments where we feel like running through the village naked and standing a top of a rock waving ones doo-das around. No matter son there's no need to see the Borg about that"


(())

 "...dah-hmm..."  Kalen was left speechless for a second. 



> "Oh! Oh right, yes, that makes more sense...Hm, I've never fought a Werewolf before. Are they mighty opponents? I imagine you would be and you seem like a very nice fellow. Perhaps you'd like to join Team Eagle and our quest for Justice and saving all of humanity from Elementals?" Dangil beamed.



"I don't think it might be a good idea. I don't seem to recognize friend from foe when I transform like that. I was a guard in my town but I would not have been able to defeat all these goblins like you did. I guess whatever you want to fight might be way over my head." he apologized to Dangil, turning down his offering.

There's still like 4 hours before nightfall.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2011)

"Each to their own."  Anya shrugged when Kelan refused to join them.  "Here have a bit of this."  She digs into her pack and pulls out a trail ration and hands it to him.  "Well we need to get inside and look for that stuff, think someone should stay out here with him?"  She asks the group and then turns around.  "I'm going in.  All inside that's going inside!"  She then rushes ahead.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2011)

"I don't really think we need to watch him, with the chains on him. It's not like he has anywhere to run to. Just wait here or hide somewhere so you won't get killed off by some random goblins. Alright let's go inside," Luke says and follows Anya into the keep.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2011)

Absently Anya slipped her hand into the inner pocket of her cloak and continued onward into the depths of the building.  "I really hope we find something in here.  I wonder if I would be able to use it?  Do you think I can?  What about you?  Do you want to use it?"  She tossed back absently to anyone that was listening then she grew quiet.  "Shhh...."  She put a finger over her mouth and looked back before preceding forward.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+13:
15,+13
Total:28

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2011)

Anya enters the keep as quiet as a mouse checking carefully her surroundings. The place is in terrible condition. Bones and filth are scattered through the floor. She makes the part of a broken skull in a corner, but she can't tell if it was human, elven or something else. 

There are no traps at least in this entrance. There's a statue still standing in the middle of the hall. What it appears to be an elven woman with short hair and a shield at her side. There's a plaque with some writing at her feet but Anya would have to get closer to read it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2011)

"Is it clear?" Luke whispers to Anya as much as one can whisper over a 'long' distance. He's about 30ft behind her letting her sneak pass any sort of traps.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2011)

"Yeah so far.  Some weird statue in here though it is odd that with everything else it is still..."  Anya stares up at the statue and begins to move forward to look at the statue.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5   
Total:25
((Holy crap!    I'm so going to fail when it really matters.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2011)

Anya comes closer to the statue which is mostly untouched. The plaque reads...



> "Three days I fought
> For lives at Greenroad
> My blood bestowed
> in times of fraught.
> ...



The plaque seems made of silver, dull with age. Her face has a hard look (beyond being stone, that is). Beyond the statue the hall continues and opens into what it might have been a common area with old tables and broken chairs, barely lit. Humans will need help with a torch or some magic light. Behind the tables Anya can make what it seems a resting place made of clothes and rags... might be the worg's "bed", and beyond that a closed iron door.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2011)

Luke will get out a torch. "Hmm looks someone else fought at Greenroad. A 'shrine' of sword to be a tomb? Wonder where you'd find a shrine of swords. Maybe in the armory? Let's keep going!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2011)

Kayla picked her way through the keep, careful to keep from stepping in the blood of dead goblins. She had killed a fair number of them herself, but it was never any less disgusting than it had been that first time. 

At least dead goblins she understood. The half naked man chained at the entrance she had certainly not, but though he had piqued her curiosity, she preferred to simply ignore him. Jace and his friends seemed to leave an inordinate amount of death and general weirdness in their wake, but Kayla wasn't about to ask questions. She was just here to deliver a message.

Finally, she figured she was close enough. "Hello?" She called down the hallway. "Hello? Anybody hear me?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2011)

"Yes! No Ghosts! Oh wait, we do have a ghost! Anyways who are you?!" Luke replies as he hears a voice behind him.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2011)

"A ghost! I once learned an ancient ritual to dispel ghosts!"

Dangil started hopping around in a circle saying "Hwayayaya Hwayayaya" several times before suddenly going into a stance as if he were summoning a fireball.

"Kaa - Maay - Haaa - May - HAAAA!" He thrust his hands from his side and fired 'the projectile' into the gut of the 'ghost'. He remained in that pose, panting heavily and concentrating hard.

The only discernable thing that was let out was a fart, which was long and squeaky.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2011)

"I meant the wolf ..." Luke says after Dangil finishes his dance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2011)

Kayla continues down the hall, coming into view of the group. She can't see Jace, but she's positive that this is the group he was travelling with. "My name's Kayla," she says, holding her hands out to show she isn't holding a weapon. "I'm looking for my brother Jace."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2011)

"Jace? That traitorous cad!" Dangil said standing up properly "Those who abandon their comrades are worse than trash! However I believe we can still save him, everyone has a good and a bad side and its impossible to completely eradicate either. Therefore I will find him and beat some sense into him!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

"Seriously?  You're looking for Jace?  That guy sided with those fire thingys when they attacked the elf place.  Just flew off, willingly, with them and didn't help a lick."  Anya spits on the floor and glares at her.  "So if you are looking for him you are searching in the wrong place."  She crossed her arms then turns her back and starts looking again.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2011)

This was quite the turn of events for Kayla. Jace abandoning his friends like this was very unlike him. Sure, he had an affinity with his fire magic and he had left in search on improving and getting stronger, but to participate in an attack like this was well beyond anything he would do.


Anya in the other hand went to look ahead at the iron door behind the worg's sleeping bed. It was locked and it seemed no one had opened it in decades.  (( disable device if you wish to open it))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

"Blah..."  Anya waved back over her shoulder, dismissing the situation and stood before the doors.  "Hmm..." After trying the door and finding it locked, Anya began to dig through her pockets and started to work on the old lock.

Disable Device:
Roll(1d20)+9:
13,+9
Total:22


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2011)

The lock did not open. This is certainly a decent lock. Anya is sure she can open it but would have to try again and take a couple of minutes more working on it.  (( by taking 20))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Kayla frowned and rubbed the toe of her boot into the ground.

That did _not_ sound like Jace.

Well, no, come to think of it, abandoning his friends for power sounded a lot like Jace.

"Look...I don't...know what Jace did," she says, "or why. But...you've got to have some idea where he is, right? You're fighting the things that burned down the city, right? You can help me find him."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

Scowling a bit Anya concentrates harder, her tongue was even sticking out the corner of her mouth as she works harder on the lock.

((Taking 20))


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2011)

"I don't know what happened between Jace and that evil queen. He was trying to uncover her true identity before all hell broke lose. And no we got no clue where he and the queen went off to. But they probably will be back to finish the job. Before that we'll find some weapons to slay those nasty elementals," Luke says.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2011)

Kayla nodded. "Then count me in," she said. "He's long overdue to have some sense smacked into him. And plus, I don't really want to go back to Redville yet. It's kind of boring."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2011)

After some chat, Anya finally manages to unlock the door and pushes it open with some help. It creaks loudly and reveals a spiral stair going below. A cold air current can be felt coming from there. 

The group slowly make their way down, following Anya as she checks for traps. There they come upon an ancient cave full of stalagmites and stalactites. The floor seems completely frozen. 




> A creature traversing slick ice at more than half speed is required to make a DC 15 Acrobatic check at the start of the movement. Failure causes the creature to fall prone at the start of the movement. Running or charging on slick ice increases the DC by 5, with the same effect on a failed skill check. A creature that succeeds at this check by 5 or more can increase its move across the ice by 10 feet, but is considered flat-footed until the start of its next turn. Creatures (like those with enough levels of barbarian or rogue) that can't be caught flat-footed at the start of combat are immune to this flat-footed effect as well.



(( Perfect opportunity for some Christmas spirit. Do Dangil and Anya want to skate? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2011)

((Ghost has +6 acrobatics so when not in stressful situations his take-10 is sufficient to move about on ice))

Ghost scampers ahead of Nae for a moment before looking back at her slower, more cautious pace across the ice.  She shoots him a glare as if to say not all of us are blessed with lupine agility.

She bites her lip as they move.  Something seemed odd about it, while she was more comfortable on the surface it seemed odd to her that so far beneath the ground it would be cold enough for all this ice.

Knowledge (Nature): Is the ice a natural characteristic of the cave?
1d20+12
20+12 = 32 ((Sure I get the nat-20's on unimportant things))

((In real life it's actually quite warm in caves once you get significantly below the surface.  I went camping at some caves in Minnesota in December one year, there was a bigger problem getting too hot than getting too cold.  Was very wet though, not helped at all by the snow that was drug in and melted.))

((If it's supposed to be natural ice no worries, just say it's the way the cave is formed or something like that.))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2011)

The cave doesn't seem natural to Nae. This must be magic at work.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2011)

"This is awesome!"  Anya squealed as she saw the ice and raced out onto it.

Acrobatics
Roll(1d20)+9:
13,+9
Total:22


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2011)

(("Fus Do Rah!" Luke says as he sees the icy lake.))

"Why is there ice down below?" Luke wonders as he slowly and carefully walks over the ice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2011)

Nae hisses softly at the others, "this isn't right.  Here within the ground's warm embrace things should be warm.  The spirits inhabit this place strongly, Nae isn't sure why they have done this but Nae knows to be careful where the spirits are restless."

Spellcraft: Any sign of what is causing this
1d20+9
20+9 = 29  ((Sigh, Nae's going to be worthless next combat, mark my words))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2011)

Nae easily identifies the source of the strange cold. It comes from below the frozen surface ahead of them. And Anya is going directly at it.

Anya moves easily over the ice. As she gets further ahead, she sees a faint blue glow from down the ice.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

"So see anything Anya?" Luke asks as he slowly makes his way across the ice.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2011)

Coming to a slow stop Anya squats down and scowls at the ice.  "It seems to be glowing."  She scratches her head.  "It is a really pretty blue color too."  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Knowledge (Dungeoneering):
Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2011)

Anya doesn't has anything at the top of her head to compare it to. She narrows her eyes trying to discern the source of light but the ice distorts the form and is very difficult to see. 

Then, she hears a loud crack.

((reflex save for Anya plz))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2011)

"I can't..."  She leans forward and hears the crack.  "WHOA!" Anya cries waving her arms.

Reflex Save:
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2011)

The ice breaks beneath her feet and, in a show of her amazing skills, Anya manages to jump to safety. The glow irradiates stronger through the cracks now as the water splash, giving the cave ceiling an unique look.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now Anya can see clearly the source of blue light. At the bottom of the small lake, there seems to be a body holding some kind of _magic sword_. If they want to retrieve that sword, they would have to dip in the almost frozen waters.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2011)

"It's a SHWORD!!!!!" Luke makes fun of the situation. "The might magical BLUE SHWORD. Let's fetch it."

If its within arms reach Luke will try and fetch it with dipping his arm into the cold water and retrieve it. If it's too deep he'll look for a rope or something to tie himself up, gets naked jumps into the lake and fetch the sword.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2011)

Luke can't reach it with his arm (it's at least 15 ft down), so he quickly takes off his clothes and jumps into the water. He gasps for a second as the cold water surrounds him. He dives and makes his way down, only to realize the corpse holding the sword is encased on a crystal clear chunk of ice.

As he touches the ice to check it, he feels a sudden sting in his hand. (-1hp Cold Damage) Its just too cold to touch barehanded! He realizes they would have to break the ice before anything. 

((I'll require Swim checks and Str checks and Damage rolls to break through the ice with weapons.))

The corpse inside the ice seems to be that of a woman. It wears an armor very much like the statue outside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2011)

"Wait," Nae motions the others to hold on a moment (especially if anyone seems to be entertaining thoughts of smashing the sword free).  "The spirits are strong here, we shouldn't aggravate them further."

"Nae will," she pauses and hesitates obviously uncertain.  After a moment she continues more resolved, "Nae will ask the spirits for help."

She cautiously approaches the edge of the water and intones in Druid, _Spirits of the fire,
Sons of the open flame,
I call upon thee, I summon thee,
Gather and dance upon the blade.
Consume and purify with your might.
_​((Nae casts "burning disarm" on the sword, range 30' presumably the frozen statue doesn't get a reflex save (unattended objects don't), if it does the DC is 15))

If this releases the sword and doesn't release any evil monsters Nae will strip down and swim in to retrieve the blade.  She is a trained swimmer (+5, her take-10 is 15).


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2011)

Luke gets out of the water and looks for something to dry himself off before getting back into his clothing.

"Brr its freezing cold in there. Some skeleton woman is holding onto the sword. I knew it. I should have studied under some of those wizards! Oh well, no talent for it anyways. Still useful to have!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2011)

(( With an INT of 17 I guess Luke would've been a decent Wizard. ))

Nae casts her disarming spell at the sword and they can see a small red glow replacing the blue of the sword momentarily, even some bubbles give the impression that the water around it started to boil, but the ice still doesn't brake. Nae gets the impression the ice is too thick. She would have to cast the same incantation about three more times to release the sword or break it themselves with their own weapons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2011)

Nae frowns and bites her lip a moment, "the spirits strongly wish to keep their prize.  It may not be wise to disturb them."  She shrugs slightly.  "Nae will try to reason with them more closely but there are things to prepare for first."

She'll start a small fire someplace safe within the cave (using lamp oil and clothing if nothing else is available, her take-10 on Survival is 23) and position her bedroll and clothes near it to keep them warm (but not so near as to catch them on fire  ).

She'll then slide carefully into the water with a dagger clutched in her mouth and examine the sword and figure closely (her take-10 in swim is 15, if you need me to roll let me know).

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+12:
12,+12
Total:24

Knowledge: Nature
Roll(1d20)+12:
17,+12
Total:29

Spellcraft
Roll(1d20)+9:
2,+9
Total:11

If no better options seem available she'll start to work carefully clearing the sword from the ice with her dagger taking care not to injure it's silent guardian.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2011)

Nae realizes she can't stay there for too long. She looks for the perfect angle to strike. Although the ice is magical of origin, it resists just as much as natural ice and her dagger should be enough to hack it with some effort. She starts hitting the ice with all her strength.

It takes Nae a full minute and her bones start to hurt for the cold, and just when she thinks she will have to go out for air, the sword finally comes off. She quickly grabs it and swims up. Her fingers feel numb and she starts to tremble.

(Nae -2HP Non lethal)

With closer inspection, Nae sees the sword is a scimitar and the glow comes from some inscriptions on the blade.



It says "Areal Kyene" (Cold Heart).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2011)

Nae quickly returns to the surface as the numbness chills to her bones.  Once safely on the ground she dries herself and huddles under the blankets with Ghost leaving the sword for the others to inspect as they desire.

"Steel claw," she says through chattering teeth, "Nae likes.  Is this what we were looking for?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2011)

"It does appear to have some magical properties" Esme carefully takes the blade for inspection. (( LOL I hope you have not forgotten about Esme)) "It will take me a little while, so you better warm yourself for the moment. You too Luke, otherwise you'll catch a cold" 


After an hour or so, Esme finally finishes checking the sword. She smiles at Nae "Yes, I believe this is the weapon we came to find. It will definitively do more damage to creatures made of fire like the Elementals." 

"Aeral Kyene" +1 Scimitar, 1d6+1 
vs Outsiders (Fire) becomes a +3 Scimitar, 1d6+2d6(cold damage)+1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2011)

((Wow, I just realized that 1) Druids don't get 'identify', and 2) Pathfinder has all but eliminated 'identify' ))

Once warm and dry Nae carefully redresses and comes out from her blankets (she has no particular modesty about nudity but she respects the quite real threat that being cold represents).  "So metal claw will help against fire Mhaor'Quessir."  Her voice was somewhat neutral on the topic.

"Do we leave now?  The ones from before talked about many battles above, chances are good we will have to fight through them to leave. We should figure out what to do with the," she trailed off considering before continuing, "... boy ... we found above.  Nae isn't sure about him."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2011)

((  I just remembered that too. Spell Craft FTW ))

"Well, curing the boy outside might be more of a challenge." Esme shares Nae's concern "The second weapon we know of might be to the south of Greenroad... We could at the very least try asking Windstorm on our way back. Or maybe even your druid friends..."


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2011)

"Alright!" Luke says after being revitalized from the campfire. "Let us get another super weapon! By the way, who's gonna use this dagger like sword? I am not one for this sort of weapons."

((yeah luke probably would make an excellent mage, but i dont want to play a mage xD))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2011)

"Lets get going then!  Just give it to Dangil."  Anya jumps to her feet.  "We have one of the great weapons now we just need..."  She scowls for a moment trying to remember how many of them they needed.  Then she shrugs.  "A lot more!  Plus we need to help the doggy.  He seems nice so we should find something for him."  She made sure she had everything and starts heading for the exit.  "Come on!"  Anya calls back then proceeds forward after remembering Nae's warning.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+13:
7,+13
Total:20

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24  (Geeze...my rolls are going to suck come the next battle I know it.  )


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2012)

Dangil is a little red faced at the situation of Nae taking off her clothes and had his face buried in his hands. "I am not looking maiden! I swear I did not peek! Well ok a little but not that much!"

Anya suggested that Dangil take the sword. "Yes! I shall weild it to defeat our firey foes!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The scimitar's pommel is cold to the touch, but not so bad that he needs to put it down. The blade keeps glowing blue as bright as a torch, which might be a problem for stealth if they don't find a proper sheath to cover it.

On their way back, Anya realizes the door they came through to the cave is closed and locked. Seems like like there were still some goblins left outside.

((Will need to take 20 again to open it. )) You can hear the muffled sounds of goblins screaming.


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2012)

"Sounds like the goblins have their hands full. Still we need to get out," Luke waits for Anya to finish opening the door.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2012)

"I wonder if that is wolfboy out there causing the commotion."  Anya begins to concentrate.  "I don't really want to kill him though..."


Anya will take 20.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2012)

Anya takes her time to unlock the door again. The goblins seem to be getting further away from the door and they are barely heard now. As Anya slowly opens the door to try to look into the hall she realizes there's a young woman with short raven-blue hair laughing at some goblins who are escaping.

"Yeah! You deserve that, maggots!" she raises her hand and an electricity ray (very similar to Jace's elemental ray) finishes the last panicked goblin. "Now... time to look for that sword"


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2012)

"Sounds like someone is here to look for a sword," Luke states the obvious. "I hope it ain't the sword we just found. We ain't giving it up!"

"Hello!" Luke shouts at the woman.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2012)

The young woman turns around and glares at Luke. "Now, who could you be?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2012)

"An adventurer who's about to leave the dungeon behind," Luke says. "And you look like an adventurer about to enter a dungeon."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2012)

"I see, I see" the woman folds her arms and taps a finger over her lips likes she's thinking "Well, you don't happen to have found a cool glowing sword lying around there have you? And I mean really *cool*"

"Because I would hate to have _to disarm _you. That's because I have a hard time separating the concepts of disarming and dismemberment. They are just _sooo_ similar." she looks down on them with strange smile. 

She whispers a small incantation and she's suddenly surrounded by static. "Your call"


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2012)

"Why does it always have to end with 'If you ain't giving it to me, I am going to hurt you?'" Luke ponders. "Can't we come to an agreement? Like, you leave and we leave and nobody is going to get hurt. It's kinda a win-win situation."

As Luke says that, he double checks Scanty that she's properly load and ready for combat.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2012)

"Agreement? But that's just what I'm doing! Give me whatever you found down there and I wont blast your brains and arms off your body. You live and I get that little nice sword." she chuckles and places her hands on her sides  "But hey, you don't seem like the kind to give up easily so, I would appreciate you give me your names so I can mark your tombs correctly" 


"You better hurry!" she raises her hand to Luke and shoots a ray of electricity that shocks him. ((-6 hp))


*Initiatives!!*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2012)

Nae:

Initative:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

HP: 18(16)/18 (2 nonlethal)
AC:	16 = 10 +2[Armor] +4[Dex] Touch:	14 = 10 +4[Dex] FF:	12 = 10 +2[Armor]  
Fort: +3 = +3[Druid] +0[Con] Ref: +5 = +1[Druid] +4[Dex] Will: +7 = +3[Druid] +4[Wis] +2 on saves vs. Enchantement spells


Nae will hang back from the doorway and fire arrows.

*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attack:
1d20+8
19+8 = 27

Damage:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6






*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attack:
1d20+8
14+8 = 22

Damage:
1d6+2
2+2 = 4


 

*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attack:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

Damage:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8


 

*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attack:
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Damage:
1d6+2
1+2 = 3


 
*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attack:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

Damage:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6





Ghost:
HP: 27/27 AC: 18(22) = 10 +4[NAC] +3[Dex] +1[Dodge] (+4[Dodge] vs. AoO from moving within threatened areas) CMB: +4 = +2[BAB] +2[STR] +0[Size] CMD: 15 = 10 + 2[BAB] +1[STR] +2 [Dex] +0[Size] Attack: +4 = +2[BAB]+2[Str], 1d6+3[1.5*Str] Fort: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Con] Ref: +6 = +3[Base]+3[Dex] Will: +2 = +1[Base]+1[Wis]

Ghost will charge forward and engage the mage.


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attack:
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Damage:
1d6+3
4+3 = 7

Free Trip:1d20+4
13+4 = 17





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attack:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Damage:
1d6+3
3+3 = 6

Free Trip:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16


 


*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attack:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Damage:
1d6+3
5+3 = 8

Free Trip:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20


 


*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attack:
1d20+4
1+4 = 5

Damage:
1d6+3
4+3 = 7

Free Trip:
1d20+4
10+4 = 14


 


*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attack:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Damage:
1d6+3
3+3 = 6

Free Trip:
1d20+4
10+4 = 14


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2012)

"Ouch!" Luke says after being shocked. "You are an S, aren't you! And your fingers seems to be more skilled than your mouth!"

Luke will rapid fire the mage.

AC: 18
HP: (19) 13


*Spoiler*: _initiative_ 




1d20+4
16+4 = 20





*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




*r1*
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
12+6 = 18

*r2*
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

*r3*
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

*r4* reload
*
r5*
1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
7+6 = 13
*
r6*
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

1d20+6
2+6 = 8







*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




r1
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

r2
1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

r3
1d8+0
5+0 = 5

r5
1d8+0
5+0 = 5

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

r6
1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2012)

Anya...

((Sorry guys I flaked.  ))

Anya...

For a moment Anya pauses and pulls her throwing axe, going off of the others fighting.  “You're going down!” she yells throwing the hammer.

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
11,+4
Total:15


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  Throwing Axe:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
15,+6
Total:21
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 2:  Throwing Axe:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
4,+6
Total:10
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 3:  Getting tired of standing and throwing, Anya grabs her hammer-pick and charges forward.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12
Damage:
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9
Damage
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17
Damage:
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2012)

(( Alright, if no one else posts today I'll try to resolve the battle by tomorrow morning :33))


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2012)

"By the power of Grayskull! I have the powerrrr!!!"

Init: 1d20+4
8+4 = 12

HP 32
Fortitude Save +5 = 2 [base] +3 [Con]
Reflex Save +4 = 0 [base] +4 [Dex]
Will Save +0 = 0 [base] +0 [Wis]



*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1.

Intimidate!

1d20+7
8+7 = 15

Round 2

Throw the sword!

ATK: 1d20+8
19+8 = 27

DMG: 1d10+3
3+3 = 6

Round 3: throw it again!
1d20+8
2+8 = 10

DMG: 1d10+3
6+3 = 9

Round 4: Melee with the sword!
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

DMG: 1d10+4
10+4 = 14

Round 5: Hyah!
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

Dmg: 1d10+4
3+4 = 7


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2012)

(())


*Round 1*

Luke was still hurting for that magic but that didn't stop him from aiming his crossbow at the woman. The first shot stuck her in the arm, making her growl. The second bolt bounced off strangely. Maybe she had some defensive magic?


Nae wasn't that far behind and let her arrows do the talking. The magic around the woman flared for a second, but were incapable of stopping such well placed arrow. Anya moved into range at the same time and threw her sharp little axes to the sorceress.

Ghost tried to bite the dangerous human, but the magic got in the way of his teeth. 

"Ack! What the hell?"

 Dangil's intimidate wasn't enough to instill fear on the woman. She seemed more concern with the other guys first.



*Round 2*

The woman extended her hands as magic swirled around her. "Well, Fuck you too!" air started to flow and the energy in front of her took form of a bird-like creature. It was an air elemental!! 

The creature roared on an unknown language and then flew forward with blinding speed to engage Dangil, turning it self into a whirlwind and provoking a swirling cloud of debris hampering their vision. He manages to avoid being hit by the flying debris.

Luke could not tell if the woman was still on the same spot, but shot at his best guess. Nothing happened. 

Anya and Nae didn't seem to know either the exact place of the woman but attacked anyway without much luck either. Even then, Nae could tell that Ghost chasing the woman. 


Dangil realized the woman was trying to escape. No! She would taste justice! And BLADES! He moved avoiding the whirlwind enough to see where she was heading. Without losing one more second, he threw his Sword of Awesome, wounding her in her leg. She screamed in pain, but still seemed to be quite alive.


*Round 3*

The screams seemed to have attracted other 2 small air elementals that were outside. They had been finishing the remaining goblins and entered the hall where the party were fighting. They quickly flew in front of the woman, covering her retreat. Some of the debris actually hit Ghost (Ghost -5hp).

As a final act, she turned at Dangil. "LET ME RETURN YOU THE FAVOR!" her hand suddenly shoots a great amount of electricity towards the barbarian. He didn't have time to dodge and took the energy directly in the chest (DANGIL 19hp). Ghost had been also on the path of the magic, but he actually managed to avoid most of the energy (GHOST -9hp). She looked at Dangil with hatred "This is not over!" she disappears behind the cloud of debris.

Luke focuses his attacks now to the closest elemental, not sure if he can actually damage it, but is succesful! 

Nae realizes Ghost might be now surrounded by the other two elementals and moves to the side to have a better line of sight to protect her companion. Saddly, she misses as its hard to tell where exactly the elemental starts.

Anya on the other hand, charges forward to the whirlwind. She tries to hit it but she can't seem to land a hit. She's also lucky that the creature is not bigger as otherwise it would have surely sucked her into the vortex. Some of the debris hit her in the nose (Anya -2hp)


Dangil calls his sword and provides assitance to Ghost. This loyal and noble creature needs help! The elementals manage to evade his sword attack.



*Round 4 *

One of the elementals stays with Ghost, while the other one takes interest on Dangil. The barbarian manages to dodge the elemental slam attacks and so does the wolf.

Luke is reloading his weapon.

Nae manages to strike the elemental.

Anya is getting desperate as she doesn't seem to be hitting anything.

Dangil decides is better to engage the elemental with the power of MUSCLES. AND IT WORKS! With a mighty hit, Dangil slashes the elemental cleanly in half making it dissipate. Now its a refreshing breeze! A breeze of VICTORY.



*Round 5*

The elemental manages to slam Ghost to the ground (-5hp). 

Luke focuses his attention on the elemental attacking Anya and has a clear shot.

Nae shoots at the creature succesfully. The wolf takes this opportunity and noms at the air trying to get a hold of something. Whatever he manages to get, it dissipates into breeze.

Anya yells full of fury moving her hands around with her pick without any effect. But the luck of the elemental has run out. 

Dangil moves to once again to strike his enemy with pure awesome, turning the elemental in no more than a sigh.


*800 EXP each*


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

"Ouch, that hurt," Luke states after finishing off those elementals. "Not only is she quick with her hand, but fast on her feet as well. And how did she manage to control those elementals? Aren't they suppose to not obey anyone?!

Anyways, let us rest up before we try anything else."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2012)

"That was... unexpected" Esme looks after the wounded.  She winces seeing Dangil's wounds. That spell surely messed up his chest but luckily her magic might be enough to heal him. (+12 Hp Dangil) 

The cleric nods at Luke. "They are not supposed to obey anyone. The only one we have seen done that was Lanari herself but in any case she was actually kind of 'elemental'. Although..." she lets the word linger "... one of the spells this girl used, it reminded me of Jace's own spells... You know, his elemental ray. Do think they might be working for Lanari? She took Jace with her... who says she hasn't taken others like him?" 

Ghost is a little wounded himself but he seems more focused on the door. Ears up, sniffing the air, fur starting to stand on his back. He backs away slowly a couple of steps from the door, closer to Nae clearly unsure on how to proceed.

Outside, the sun was about to set and they could hear growling, snarling and the sound of chains from the area where Kalen, the 'wolf boy', should be.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

"Well, she managed to 'persuade' Jace to come with her. Well, persuade is rather kind in describing her just snatching him under our nose and we ain't able to do anything about it.

Oh ... don't tell me tonight is a full moon," Luke signs at Ghost being on edge. "I mean come on give us some slack, gods of fate who are up to no good." He raises his fist to the air a little trying to blame someone, most likely the gods of fate, at their little predicament.

"Do you think wolf boy is safe? I mean I think it would be better for us to actually stay inside here and wait for dawn. As long as the goblins don't kill wolf boy I think it should be fine leaving him outside for tonight. Maybe we should sneak up on him to check if he's alright and then come back. It's so much easier defending inside here than out there."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2012)

Luke can close the entrance doors if he likes without much problem. There are some arrow slits on the side of the building where Kalen should be. They should be able to get a view of the werewolf from there.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

Luke will close the doors and then peek out of those arrow holes to see what is going on outside.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2012)

Esme and Luke have a clear view of the courtyard from the arrow slits. The young man has indeed transformed into a terrible beast that is trying to get free from its shackles but is not certainly strong enough to break them. 



Around him there are two goblin bodies completely ripped apart and the werewolf also seems to have been wounded in the shoulder. Had the goblins attacked him or maybe the woman with the elementals?

It sniffs at the air in their direction and lets out a howl that sends chills down their backs. It tries to throw itself in the arrows slits direction but the chains stop him from going any further and a meter. At first glance it seems like he wont be able to get out off his bounds without help. The interior of the building should be pretty safe if the party decides to spend the night there.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

"Well, looks like we have a relative peaceful night with our guard dog outside," Luke tries to hit a comedic tone. However it seems to battle has taken his toll and even he can't really laugh at his own joke. "That didn't come out right, that was too mean I think. Maybe a good night of rest will give me some better inspiration for better jokes."

If nothing else happens, Luke will take his rest for the night after securing the place.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2012)

((Heh, Ghost is far more than a "little wounded" he's at 8/27HP.  Nae will heal him with the collar while she looks over his wounds.))

Nae leads Ghost back from the doorway taking care not to startle the wounded animal.  She listens to the others discuss the situation for a bit while tending to his wounds before commenting, "the Mhaor'Quessir are very close to the spirits.  We come here for a weapon to fight them, find spirits guarding the it, and a woman that can talk to the spirits and to the Mhaor'Quessir comes at the same time."

She frowns, "Nae thinks these must be related."  She looks around the cave and shivers somewhat, "Nae doesn't like being underground.  Nae wonders what happens if the woman outside has a pack that will notice her missing."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2012)

Anya...

"Can't do much about it now."  Anya shrugged before glaring at her weapon, once again basically proving useless.  "I would really like to go out there..."  She runs over to the arrow slits and jumps up and down to look outside.  "Maybe we should wait for everyone to heal up first.  Then we can go out there and deal with Ghost's cousin."  Anya grins and then sighs.  "I hate being inactive!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2012)

Nae glances in the direction of Kalen contemplatively, "Nae isn't sure.  Man but not man.  Wolf but not wolf.  Nae has never seen something like this before."  

She bites her lip a moment thinking, "a wolf only leaves the pack when driven out or about to die.  Men live in their cities," the word was foreign on her lips, "Nae does not think a man would survive long in the wild."

She looks again at the creature raging against the chains, "Nae isn't sure what Eagles can do.  He is unbalanced.  Wolf but not wolf, man but not man."  She strokes Ghost's fur calming the agitated wolf.

((I considered the "Wolf Shaman" alternative class feature for Nae at one point, I wonder how this would have played out different had I done that  ))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2012)

Ghost seem more calmed now while the elf stroked his back. He would lie down with her moving his ears from one side to the other, always keeping tabs on the sounds of the strange creature. Now and then, the werewolf would howl and Ghost would growl and puff and blow air like he was in disagreement. It occurred to Nae that maybe her companion was be able understand the "man-wolf". Whatever he was howling, it was not of Ghost's liking. He placed his head on Nae's lap.

((Nae can use Ghotst's belt to cure him))

Esme sits besides Nae. "He will become man again with dawn. Or at least that's what I heard." she tries to explain to the young elf. "When they are like that they are driven by blood-lust."

The group finds a clean spots to rest for the night that doesn't stinks like goblin.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2012)

Nae idly strokes Ghost's head and attempts to get comfortable for the night.  She looks at Esme and reiterates, "wolf but not wolf, man but not man."  She pauses a moment, clearly frustrated searching for the right words.

After a moment she continues, apparently trying a different tactic.  "Ghost is a good wolf, Nae knew him from birth, hunted with his pack, lived with them.  Ghost hunts, chases down deer, fights to protect Nae and his pack."  She pauses again searching.  "The not-wolf out there, he has instinct like wolf, but unrestrained by soul of wolf.  Were it just that Nae could approach him, animals like Nae."

"Nae thinks he is not-man the same way.  He has desires and intelligence and looks like a man, but something is missing."  She is more hesitant here, unfamiliar perhaps with what makes a human.

"As long as not-wolf fights with not-man he doesn't belong in either world."  A touch of confusion enters her voice, "Nae feels sorry for him, but Nae does not know how to help him."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2012)

Esme nods slowly hearing Nae and trying to follow her thoughts. It was sometimes a little difficult to understand the girl. 

"I believe there is a way to get rid of that wolf side of his, but he would require someone with a little better standing with the gods than me..." Esme the cleric took her holy symbol between her hands showing it to Nae. "Even if the Gods are silent, we can still feel their power, their favor flowing to us. One of those favors might be enough to help him" she said in a thoughtful tone "But I'm unsure of the details."

"There's other way, but that might be harmful to him: eating wolfbane. You might have heard of the plant"

(K.Nature check?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2012)

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+12
9+12 = 21

(Though I doubt she'd know the plant _by name_)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2012)

With a little description of the flower Nae recalls seeing the plant before. It is highly poisonous but beyond that she has never seen it having any kind of magical properties. 

The party rest enough for the night and have regained their strength when the first ray of light enters the fortress through the arrow slits. The courtyard is now very quiet.


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2012)

Luke takes a look out of the arrow hole. If the werewolf ain't a wolf anymore then he'll open the gates and walk out to greet him and offer some breakfast. 

"Morning, some breakfast?" he holds some rations in his hand.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2012)

Anya...

"Come on!  Come on!  Come on!"  Anya jumps to her feet and gets her stuff ready.  "Places to go!  People to see!"  She follows Luke outside.  "So what should we do about him?"  She looks toward where the man should be.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2012)

@Luke
Luke sees Kalen lying down in the stone floor as a human so he thinks his furry time has passed. 



> "Morning, some breakfast?" he holds some rations in his hand



The young man frowns and covers his face from the sunlight. "Ugh..." he slowly opens his eyes and looks around confused. "Oh crap" he say by looking at the (barely recognizable) goblin corpses. "I didn't kill anybody else right?" he ask concerned to Luke, but seeing him  somewhat calmed he accepted the ration. "Thanks"



@Esme
Esme finishes her daily praying to the sun and turns to Anya. "Well, as I was telling Nae last night, there might be a way to help him if we take him back to the city. I'm guessing some of the higher clerics might be able to help him with that. He would need to keep in shackles until then, though. That or risk get poisoned by some special plant."


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2012)

"Nope, looks like just a few nasty goblins. Maybe an elemental, though I don't see any elemental corpses. So as Esme said, keep the shackles and we'll take you to the city or try the poisonous plant thingy. Your choice really," Luke wonders what Kalen will chose.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2012)

((Good god, I didn't see the freaking email))

Kalen ponders for a moment about Luke's words, trying to decide what to do. "I guess going to the city would be the best choice. I really don't mind the shackles that much now" he said sighing and dropping his shoulders a little. "Thank you, a lot"


The day seems like its going to be quite sunny and if they make a good pace without any more unexpected monsters they should be back to Greenroad by night. If you want to make sure Kalen is secure, there are other chains in the fortress that they can use.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2012)

Luke will pick up the extra chains, but place them in his backpack. No need to burden Kalen with extra stuff until he shows any sign of transformation.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2012)

Before leaving, Kalen tries to find some more suitable trousers and covers himself with a old blanket. 

Watching him closely, Luke and the others make their way back to Greenroad with the new weapon. The road doesn't bring any other surprises and they manage to reach the border of the forest city by nightfall. 

Esme looks nervously to the sky looking for the moon and looks relieved when she realizes it started to wane. "I guess you will be alright for a while then..." the cleric turns to Luke "We must find the highest cleric available and explain his problem." 

Sadly, none of them knew exactly of any temple, specially now that the city is still recovering from the Elemental's attack.


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2012)

"Maybe those elf children know a priest?" Luke suggests. "Let's find them in the morning."

Luke makes preparation to rest for the night.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2012)

There are several tents for now homeless elves in that side of the city. The group can try to find lodging but seems like most remaining inns are full. 

(Perception and/or Diplomacy checks?)


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2012)

Wis:

1d20+1
11+1 = 12

"Still this is horrible," Luke looks at the tents and feels sad. "I doubt we'll find an Inn, but we got out own gear to sleep outdoors anyways. Let's eat some dinner and try and find a priest tomorrow in the morning."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2012)

Luke doesn't have much luck finding a place to stay so him and the others set up the camp and share their remaining rations. They rest after a long day of walking. 

Kalen seems a little nervous with all the people around, he covers his shackles to avoid unwanted attention. The night is mostly peaceful, only interrupted now and then by the crying of a baby in the distance. 

At dawn, the campsite comes to life. A group of elves prepare a huge pot of porridge in a makeshift kitchen. All able males and females soon start getting organized to start the rebuilding process of the most damaged buildings. 


Esme finishes her morning prayers and walks up to Luke and Kalen. "Morning boys. I guess the kids should be around what is left of the Arcane University"


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2012)

"Alright, let's go find them then," Luke says finishing his breakfast. He looks over to Kalen in his rags. "Maybe we can get him some proper clothing? Nothing too fancy, you might tear them apart at any moment," Luke jokes while patting Kalen on his back.

Luke will head to the Arcane University and search for the children.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2012)

> "Alright, let's go find them then," Luke says finishing his breakfast. He looks over to Kalen in his rags. "Maybe we can get him some proper clothing? Nothing too fancy, you might tear them apart at any moment," Luke jokes while patting Kalen on his back.




Esme manages to get a loose tunic for Kalen and follows Luke to the Arcane University. "I'll be waiting here... better than roaming the streets. Might run into trouble" Kalen sighs sitting close to their own tent.

On their way, the party can see some parts of the city are being restored with the help of the arcane students. Just outside the university grounds, they spot the two kids carrying baskets of fruit.

Andrith, the boy also realize the party is approaching and waves at them. "Hey! What's up!? Did you found what you were looking for? A cool weapon?" he leaves his basket behind with Venah, and the girl is not amused by this.

"You can't leave the food lying around Andrith! We need to get it to the commons!" she complains and ends up dragging the other basket closer to the them.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

"Andrith, Venah, glad to see you children up and helping out. We did find some awesome weapon. But anyways do you know if there is still a priest alive in this town?" Luke asks them.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2012)

Andrith's eye widened at the mention of the weapon and he smiled from ear to ear. "May I see it? Is it a blade? Is it magical? Can I touch it?" 

Venah puffed and placed the fruit basket at their side, rolling her eyes at her brother. She turned to Luke and nodded "Yeah, there are some clerics at the main temple. They have been taking care of the wounded and stuff. Are you hurt? I hope everyone is alright."


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

"We are fine, one new friend has a few questions and hopes the cleric can help him. Andrith you'll have to skip out on the weapon for now. Maybe later, but not right now. Also you should go and get back to work," Luke points at basket.

He will head towards the temple after they are done catching up with the kids.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2012)

"Fine, fine" Andrith takes both baskets to the nearest makeshift kitchen while mumbling something about making an "_epic sword_" with "_flames and lions_" and not letting them use it.

Venah leads Luke to the temple not far from there. It is an open building surrounded by gardens that luckily weren't affected by the attack. There are long lines of people ready to get treatment for burns and cuts and the elven clerics seem to be trying to save their spells for an emergency and are giving just traditional care to the people.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

"I'd really love to help," Luke is looking at the many injured, "but I ain't good at the healing department. I am good and building stuff that hurts people though ..."

He let's that thought trail off out semi loud. Since they aren't really here to get 'healed' per say maybe they can bypass the long line and find a cleric inside?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2012)

(( Diplomacy to cut in line  ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

1d20+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2012)

((  ))

As Luke tries to cut in line, an angry group of elves start complaining that they have been there are morning. They block his way and some even push him back. 

Esme Diplomacy 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) Esme offers her own healing skills to the group and while the others are busy she motions Luke to go ahead and look for the High Cleric.


Venah follows him inside and they find an old half-elf male attending a couple of newborn babies. "... Now, just tuck them and keep them warm" he eyes Luke and Venah and raises a curious eyebrow. "You don't seem in need of healing"


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

"Well, no I don't. But a young lad needs some helping. Not the healing type but more of undoing something nasty like a half wolf transformation thingy," Luke answers the cleric.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2012)

Venah blinks surprised at the mention of the wolf transformation. The cleric's face turns serious and frowns "Is he here in the city? Is he under vigilance?" he shakes his head "You must take me where this man is. An afflicted person with this curse must not be left unattended"


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

"Sure, right this way," Luke says and guides the cleric back to camp.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2012)

Luke gets back to the camp with the Cleric and Venah following him close behind. She seems rather intrigued to meet this supposedly werewolf. The Cleric casts a spell that Luke can't recognize before entering the camp grounds.

When Kalen sees them approaching he sits straight and stands up to greet the Half-elf but he doesn't make a move to shake his hand.

"Uhm... Nice... to meet you?" Kalen says not sure why the the cleric looks at him intently. 

The cleric sighs and seems to relax a little. "Apologies, I needed to make sure the beast hadn't taken over your mind" he finally gets closer to shake his hand and takes note of the shackles. "I'm Brother Aradan, I was told you had a... _problem_."

Kalen nods with a little hope in his eyes. "Yes, they told me an agent of the faith might be able to help me with it"

"Ah yes... you could say something like that. Please, let's go inside the tent to discuss this further" he motions Luke and Kalen, but gives a look to Venah for her to stay outside. She pouts but sits patiently for them.

"Is good that you went straight to get me. No one else should know about this. People would panic with the idea of a lycanthrope in the city. Let me explain this clearly..." Aradan clears his throat "...right now we can't help you."

"What?" Kalen is a little taken back and looks at Luke with a baffled expression. "But..."


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2012)

"Yeah, looking at the injured and sick I doubt they would barely have any time to solve such a unique case," Luke nods. 

"However if you can't help right now, maybe we can find someone else who can help us? Do you know anyone? Or maybe we can speed up the process somehow, and then you may be able to help? I mean there ought to be something that should be able to be done in a relative short amount of time." Though Luke does a run on each question he asks or suggests he does take just a breath between each sentence. He just isn't as fast as their little gnome friend.

"Boy do I sound like our Anya or what?" Luke looks for their little gnome and her rapid questions. "Maybe I ought to train my fast talking a little."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2012)

Aradan gives a nod to Luke. "Exactly. We are too busy with the current crisis. I realize the severity of your situation but there's also another reason we can't do much at the moment. I guess you have been told there is a way to break your curse. That ritual needs to be carried out during full moon... while you are transformed."

Kalen opened his mouth a little surprised.

"We would technically call the beast forward and pull it off from you. It's safer than poisoning yourself with wolfbane anyway. Until then we would need to lock you up because don't know what might trigger your transformation accidentally."

"I guess... that would have to do" Kalen twists the corner of his lips a little. While he's certainly relieved there's a cure, being locked up for a month on Gods-know-where, is never the most happy prospect you can have.

Aradan smiles at Luke. "Is there anything else you might require assistance with?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2012)

"Well, locking him up for a whole month isn't really productive. Maybe have him chained and then help with you doing some sort of community service. Like taking the old/injured to a bed or doing some basic first aid. You guys are under staffed so any person who is able should help. Having him hand cuffed should stop anything that requires immediate attention. Besides he wasn't able to break these chain last time he turned to a wolf."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2012)

The cleric shook his head. "What worries me is the beast's mouth, not his claws"  Araden explains with a stern look. "I would not have him roaming the temple even with shackles. People will start asking questions as to why the human stranger is bound and this is not a good time to make people doubt about their safety. You saw how they were back at the temple; the mood is tense and even a slight brawl might set him off" 

Kalen looks down to the ground, no knowing what else to say. "It's alright Luke. I guess I might take this as a vacation. heh..."

((Diplomacy Check with him if you want to push it))


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2012)

(Where are my paragon options , not enough paragon points to push it )


1d20+0
15+0 = 15

"Let him wear a scarf covering his mouth. Or gack his mouth with an onion or something. Even if they asks dumb questions at least you have one extra man and an extra pair of hands helping you out. It's is far better than being understaffed as you currently are."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2012)

((Close, but not enough))

"Young man, you are in no possition to negotiate this. You brought him here into my care and I'm willing to help, but the safety of my city comes first" he says calm but with a serious tone  "I have not survived this far by taking unnescerary risks and placing my people in danger. The best I can offer you is for him to stay locked up in a room at the temple with barred windows AND the shackles on. He will be feed and have a warm bed which is more than most have right now. He will _NOT_ be left outside until the ritual takes place, because otherwise... "

Kalen sits straighter and pales a little.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2012)

"Well, I guess it's the best we can do for him at the moment," Luke gives in. "If you need anything let me know."

He heads back to the group. "Now which other items were we gonna go fetch?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2012)

Kalen shakes Luke's hand. "When this is over,  I'll be happy to help you in anyway I can."  He then leaves with Araden to the temple. 

Venah and Esme were waiting outside for Luke, although the young girl is getting ready to go back to her duties. 

"Alright, the other weapon we knew of was to the south of here, outside the forest. Master Windstorm mentioned something about a mausoleum?" Esme asked to Venah.

"Ah yes, Master Windstorm said it was two days from here. Some old cemetery." the girl pointed to the south, over the canopy of the forest. "He also said he might have another clue for a weapon in a while. He hasn't really have the time to research as much as he liked. There's still lots to fix around the city" she explained Luke.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

